# What Are You Listening To?



## MariahLynn (Jul 31, 2011)

What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


----------



## MountainManGanjaGrower (Aug 1, 2011)

[youtube]fmGIzpZrO3M[/youtube]


[youtube]z9-eKhCukW8[/youtube]


----------



## vanbucknor (Aug 5, 2011)

I am listening to these songs.
1. Cry by Mandy Moore
2. That's the way it is by Celine Dion
3. The Climb by Miley Cyrus.


----------



## adrionlopez (Sep 6, 2011)

I am listening to these songs.
1. Bad Romance by Lady Gaga
2. Fireworks Kate perry
3. Against the grain by Akon.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 9, 2011)

forgot how to post the video


----------



## hyroot (Sep 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;g6kz6QA7550]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6kz6QA7550&hd=1&t=1m27s[/video]


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm listening to Comedy Central Lol...

Comedy Central Presents... Some stand up re runs...


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 10, 2011)

1.patience - Damien Marley + nas
2.we all die one day - obbie trice .
3.let's push things forward - the streets .

Some awsome tunes there check them out !


----------



## ford442 (Sep 10, 2011)

complete silence + crickets chirping + evil voices in my head for hours.....


----------



## nog (Sep 10, 2011)

the new pump i got, i can hear the bastard from miles away, its like fucking tinitis


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 10, 2011)

[youtube]67gUOkOG0aw[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 10, 2011)

[youtube]X1m-YuPSRwI&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Jack Fate (Sep 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;gDNTneKVxhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDNTneKVxhk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## hyroot (Sep 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;uLRlWm8aR9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLRlWm8aR9I&hd=1&t=8s[/video]


----------



## FLAxtremeBUDS (Sep 11, 2011)

Right now I'm listening to Wiz Khalifa's newest album 'Rolling Papers'


----------



## 420.24.7.365 (Sep 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;TpaAM6L1UiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpaAM6L1UiA[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 11, 2011)

Native Voice One

They're having a segment on PTSD.


----------



## Jack Fate (Sep 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;KrlpFA5BbuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrlpFA5BbuU[/video]


----------



## hyroot (Sep 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;3mEqEe-PIC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mEqEe-PIC8&t=5s[/video]


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 12, 2011)

On sort of an electronic buzz...essential electronic smoking tunes tho...

[video=youtube;7mksAdOUgGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mksAdOUgGw[/video]
[video=youtube;QV8eiSA4vqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QV8eiSA4vqc[/video]
[video=youtube;CCp_3zw-CxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCp_3zw-CxA&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Jack Fate (Sep 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;MqxK4Zhwt3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqxK4Zhwt3w&feature=related[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;suRsxpoAc5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suRsxpoAc5w[/video]

..cause i got the moves


----------



## OneLove90 (Sep 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;typjX_-p9Bo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=typjX_-p9Bo&feature=fvst[/video]


love the mocking lyrics. creative.


----------



## Jack Fate (Sep 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;_FyV4H3nbAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FyV4H3nbAg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Jack Fate (Sep 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;yVj8Sh4phzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVj8Sh4phzM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 14, 2011)

[youtube]0sb4AhrOOLs[/youtube]


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Sep 14, 2011)

Anybody NOT listen to the radio?

[video=youtube;LqlCr6_dlUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqlCr6_dlUc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## spilly1 (Sep 14, 2011)

seriousssssly stoner vibed pure bliss 100% epic mind-blowing awesomeness

[video=youtube;KAS0AHgRDDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAS0AHgRDDU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## spilly1 (Sep 14, 2011)

^^^ I dedicate this to the awakening of the women we all love, happy harvest peeps!


----------



## OneLove90 (Sep 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;s_YZa4xYNB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_YZa4xYNB4&feature=share[/video]


----------



## jesco51 (Sep 14, 2011)

MountainManGanjaGrower said:


> [youtube]fmGIzpZrO3M[/youtube]
> 
> 
> [youtube]z9-eKhCukW8[/youtube]


 Man I love eyedea's shit. To bad hes gone...


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## VER D (Sep 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;YAOTCtW9v0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAOTCtW9v0M&feature=related[/video]


----------



## waeywake (Sep 15, 2011)

I am listing instrumental music and soft romantic songs.ia m also listing waka-waka song.


----------



## Thebuddness (Sep 15, 2011)

The Orb with David Gilmore.


----------



## gaurav467 (Sep 15, 2011)

I am listening
Smack that......................


----------



## dam612 (Sep 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;rpJ73JmT9HA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpJ73JmT9HA&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/video]
[video=youtube;KUp2HlqHsgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUp2HlqHsgw&feature=fvwrel[/video][video=youtube;w69M0EcSb6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w69M0EcSb6o&feature=related[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm really enjoying Chase and Status at work at the moment, makes some good music to work to while in the kitchens.

[youtube]-r8TOdqlMfg[/youtube]


----------



## Jack Fate (Sep 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;l_kbGttueAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_kbGttueAY[/video]


----------



## Jack Fate (Sep 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;LLlothFZzYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLlothFZzYg[/video]


----------



## VER D (Sep 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;IiYG8l3-15E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiYG8l3-15E[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;JD2GJAxYtW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JD2GJAxYtW8[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;w_er72QbMpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_er72QbMpk[/video]


----------



## lexros (Sep 16, 2011)

Babies by Pulp

brilliant tune brilliant band


----------



## Desr (Sep 16, 2011)

immortal technique.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;ViblYZSc9p4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViblYZSc9p4[/video]


----------



## VER D (Sep 16, 2011)

fuck the rest
[video=youtube;2BINtiLBHCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BINtiLBHCI[/video]


----------



## gerryfilanfoph (Sep 17, 2011)

*I am listening to following songs:

1. When I Fall in Love 
2. Power of Love 
3. Crazy In Love 
4. I Got You Babe 
*


----------



## tomcruuze (Sep 19, 2011)

Right now I am Listing Akon's Lattest songs like Her shoes, One more time, Body bounce, Sweet rush- Troublemaker.


----------



## Jack Fate (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;l8uk7vlk0sE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8uk7vlk0sE[/video]


----------



## stonemarsh (Sep 20, 2011)

I am listening to these songs now.
1. I like by Keri Hilson
2. In the End by Linkin Park
3. Fireworks by Kate Perry.


----------



## Connellmorgan (Sep 21, 2011)

These are my favorite songs
- Hound Dog
- Sells Like Teen Spirit
- My Generation
- London Calling.


----------



## kielarjohson (Sep 27, 2011)

I am listening these songs now.
1. Against the grain by Akon
2. The Numb by Linkin Park
3. I like by Keri Hilson.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 27, 2011)

This


----------



## j4droopy (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;wuG3ZDAxLhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuG3ZDAxLhs&feature=player_detailpage[/video]

for those who just dont know......


----------



## CheesePlease419 (Sep 27, 2011)

next 3 songs on my playlist: 
1) Ain't it Strange- Dr. Dog
2) Dark Star- Grateful Dead (4/13/69-UC Boulder)
3) Restless Wind- String Cheese Incident (winter tour 2000)


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Sep 28, 2011)

DMX - Unstoppable Force


----------



## Lesnar (Sep 28, 2011)

I am listening right now, we all die one day - obbie trice... That is pretty awesome..
Also I like Pit bulls Song Rain over me.. I listen it before few minutes ago..


----------



## TehWonder (Sep 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;kVk1HOlkq_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVk1HOlkq_o[/video]


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;uwYiVcpJZQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwYiVcpJZQg[/video]


----------



## Jack Fate (Sep 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;mFgcyEGERAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFgcyEGERAY[/video]


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;lOEy0Q6Aw0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOEy0Q6Aw0A&feature=related&noredirect=1[/video]


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 29, 2011)

yo stay on gibbs this for all you simpin ass niggas HAHA

[video=youtube;5dF9QX4s5YA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dF9QX4s5YA[/video]


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 29, 2011)

the fucking misses...


----------



## Try it high (Sep 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;fdvJC1FpJNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdvJC1FpJNo[/video]


----------



## Jack Fate (Sep 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;_rP2rofuqPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rP2rofuqPE[/video]


----------



## olylifter420 (Sep 30, 2011)

http://yp.shoutcast.com/sbin/tunein-station.pls?id=1177953


----------



## Sativa911 (Sep 30, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/BLKiMbC6s2k[/video]


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;k_CmNsk96So]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_CmNsk96So[/video]

Dude looks goofy as fuck but he's talented for sure

Shout out to mac millers unibrow.


----------



## Squizz (Oct 3, 2011)

A classic around Detroit in a around 1996. Took me YEARS to find it, but it was worth it!

[youtube]GL-xbr7bKDQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## justcallmenasty (Oct 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;EU-zks4FRlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EU-zks4FRlI[/video]


----------



## bonjo78 (Oct 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;CQt622_lpWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQt622_lpWs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;lJkcBLWcLTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJkcBLWcLTM[/video]


----------



## Jack Fate (Oct 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;O7tddHki-q8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7tddHki-q8&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;HcDFLfwGQGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcDFLfwGQGo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## bonjo78 (Oct 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;gq71JJhQBnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gq71JJhQBnw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Oct 4, 2011)

Jack Fate said:


> [video=youtube;O7tddHki-q8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7tddHki-q8&feature=related[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;HcDFLfwGQGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcDFLfwGQGo&feature=related[/video]


well ill be damned jack fate, something we can agree on.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 5, 2011)

sander van doorn vs robbie williams close my eyes
http://youtu.be/5-WFCX7C06k


----------



## lexros (Oct 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;sC2GjXMk7i4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sC2GjXMk7i4[/video]

and
[video=youtube;iqIn9N_fJJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqIn9N_fJJY[/video]


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Oct 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tw7uhVtpI5I


----------



## Terror (Oct 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;cVj5Pvmy02k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVj5Pvmy02k&list=FLjda7cIA0CnFk7kOS3IxUqA&index=25[/video]


----------



## bigloc (Oct 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;EVm7Smq-T0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVm7Smq-T0c[/video]


----------



## stainepollard (Oct 6, 2011)

I am listening these songs.
1. Fireworks by Kate Perry
2. That's the way it is by Celine Dion
3. I like by Keri Hilson.


----------



## arsenal69 (Oct 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEqtV3mvZfU


----------



## Miles Joyner (Oct 10, 2011)

This is what/who i've been jammin to the past few days

[video]http://www.youtube.com/embed/0LRFvt5gcVk[/video]


----------



## waltonmorgan (Oct 10, 2011)

These are my favorite songs
- The Numb by Linkin Park
- Sells Like Teen Spirit
- Dark Star- Grateful Dead
- London Calling.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 11, 2011)

oh man1 you'd just have to ask when i'm listening to "we like to party" by the vengaboys (the music from those 6 flags commercials with the creepy dancing old man). how embarrasing.

right now... keep it bouncin' (instrumental) by 454... not as embarrasing


----------



## swaggy (Oct 13, 2011)

Right now I am listening to the song of Blink 182 "I Miss You" for the third row now.


----------



## seneritasmith (Oct 15, 2011)

I like to listen music songs. Some my favourite songs are The Blowers Daughter - Damien Rice, Intervention - Arcade Fire, Nothing Else Matters - Metallica and Sullivan Street - Counting Crows.


----------



## sunni (Oct 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;Mzy_BEzlHWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mzy_BEzlHWI&feature=related[/video]


awe yeee


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;uwIGZLjugKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwIGZLjugKA[/video]


----------



## hhibrownsbacker (Oct 15, 2011)

Miles Davis "Get Up With It"


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm listening to two farting dogs and a snoring cat. And no, that is not a group, though I really wish it was.


----------



## matool (Oct 17, 2011)

*mouth of the architect - hate and heartach*
*good slow american stoner metal band . slow and heavy, all the way *
*well worth a listen if you in to that sort of shit*


----------



## RollMeOne420 (Oct 18, 2011)

Dev- In the Dark


----------



## leather lungs (Oct 18, 2011)

Aynsley Dunbar Retaliation.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 19, 2011)

[youtube]XjoSM4uDcGM[/youtube]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;HIakFAEBvJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIakFAEBvJE[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;Uqiu-MJCwew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uqiu-MJCwew[/video]


----------



## hhibrownsbacker (Oct 21, 2011)

David Bowie "Alladin Sane"


----------



## roxywatson001 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

All guys discuss here what they are listening now. Same i want to share here what i am listening. Now i am listening old songs of "Michael Jackson" like "We are the world". This song is very inspirational.


----------



## The Ruiner (Oct 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;MFW6gYJZ2ck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFW6gYJZ2ck&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Solo08 (Oct 25, 2011)

damian marley-smoke gets in my eyes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tx-mxcEWqqk&NR=1


----------



## The2TimEr (Oct 25, 2011)

Noel gallagher ... new album 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFx_IniNjfE


----------



## Steve French (Oct 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;7PtvIr2oiaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PtvIr2oiaE[/video]


----------



## massah (Oct 25, 2011)

Listening to a Nonpoint mix via pandora


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;HVBENR2pXiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVBENR2pXiA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Oct 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;DmypQisWQVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmypQisWQVg[/video]

[video=youtube;W3B2xdA-YQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3B2xdA-YQ4&feature=related[/video]


That's Hot Dusty Roads and Nowadays Clancy Can't Even Sing actually. Poster must've been drunk.


----------



## blueberrylabs (Oct 29, 2011)

1. SOJA (Born in Babylon album)
2. Damian and Nas (Distant Relatives album)(Damians new single "Wanted")
3. Jah Harvest (they are a Reggae band that formed right here in my hometown of Myrtle Beach, SC(I actually went to high school with the singer) I'm listening to their first CD. It's on their website too......) www.JahHarvestMusic.com


----------



## Heinous Anus (Oct 30, 2011)

Death Grips - Exmilitary


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;9TYezSrzUUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TYezSrzUUs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Mr.GreenJeans (Nov 1, 2011)

White Zombie -- Grease Paint and Monkey Brains.


----------



## mrgreen13 (Nov 1, 2011)

im listening to this [video=youtube;8liPnS7kN-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8liPnS7kN-k&feature=related[/video]

and [video=youtube;LGvy6MxtfFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGvy6MxtfFk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kolotocar (Nov 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;8-fAPOQbnvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-fAPOQbnvk[/video]


----------



## TangerineDr (Nov 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;mYQHqLuWuig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYQHqLuWuig[/video]


----------



## CaliGrownGirl (Nov 1, 2011)

this my song...
[video=youtube;KdS6HFQ_LUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdS6HFQ_LUc&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## michealpataya (Nov 1, 2011)

I am listening to these songs.
1. Its gonna be love by Mandy Moore
2. You by Switchfoot
3. I like by Keri Hilson.


----------



## jinvandam (Nov 4, 2011)

*Right now I am listening:
1. Cry by Mandy Moore
2. That's the way it is by Celine Dion
3. The Climb by Miley Cyrus. *


----------



## Vapor Nation (Nov 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;e28MdKi20XU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e28MdKi20XU[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;dxgvEyXPLN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxgvEyXPLN4[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;9TlBTPITo1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TlBTPITo1I[/video]


----------



## rowlman (Nov 6, 2011)

it's 3:45am...I got Kid Rock going...History of Rock


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 6, 2011)

Just listenin to these,,,bass,water,,sploooosh!!! Try em! there nice...[video]http://youtu.be/yb0Sp1hSTN8[/video]


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 6, 2011)

sorry ...its ..OZRIC TENTACLES,,,,,Sploosh!!!


----------



## dr2brains (Nov 6, 2011)

slo-mo, g. love, pepper


----------



## SCT1984 (Nov 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;dLLRDmmWUiY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLLRDmmWUiY[/video]

[video=youtube;tKi9Z-f6qX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKi9Z-f6qX4&ob=av2e[/video]

[video=youtube;u7K72X4eo_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7K72X4eo_s&ob=av2e[/video]

yes - listening to all three at once lol


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;g2pMFj5LNuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2pMFj5LNuM[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;MXgFRT_1zw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXgFRT_1zw8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## memboxlee (Nov 8, 2011)

I am listening to these songs.
1. We don't care by Akon
2. Mean by Taylor Swift
3. I like it by Enrique
4. The Climb by Miley Cyrus.


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;ziwfD5thl0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziwfD5thl0g[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;ewpziLn7xRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewpziLn7xRE[/video]


----------



## aka.verbal (Nov 17, 2011)

welshsmoker said:


> the fucking misses...


best response yet! lmfao!!!


----------



## 420God (Nov 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;gH2efAcmBQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gH2efAcmBQM&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;HdyOVDgKsgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdyOVDgKsgA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Soupy<3Smoke (Nov 22, 2011)

Right now I'm smoking some Wicked W. and listening to Spose's Fuck It. Totally digging this moment.


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 23, 2011)

[video=vimeo;31514344]http://vimeo.com/31514344[/video]


----------



## Calidadd (Nov 23, 2011)

Green Day. Good riddance.


----------



## AdinWilliam (Nov 24, 2011)

Right now i am listening one love song. This song is very interesting.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;JTD1QW3SM60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTD1QW3SM60[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Nov 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;Dvkgn6qd9I0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dvkgn6qd9I0[/video]


----------



## mflb1993 (Nov 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;5Of6YHFwjI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Of6YHFwjI4[/video]


I love Jimi... regardless of what the haters say, Hendrix isn't over-rated and he's still the man


----------



## piney bob (Nov 29, 2011)

"Ruby" by the Osbourne bros. If that don't get your feet tappin, i don't know what does!!!


----------



## medilaharner (Nov 29, 2011)

I am listening to these songs.
1. I like by Keri Hilson
2. Bad Romance by Lady Gaga
3. Wanna be starting something by Micheal Jackson.


----------



## WJayne (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm listening Edwyn Collins - A Girl Like You


----------



## rolly187 (Dec 3, 2011)

GRITS-My life be like


http://youtu.be/t-yCg-0-baE


----------



## GarvinStomp (Dec 9, 2011)

Nujabes - Spiritual State


----------



## Steve French (Dec 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;7AJMujiJ-UQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AJMujiJ-UQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Dec 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;qxuVHbKhgfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxuVHbKhgfY[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;-f_nQd-omVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-f_nQd-omVA[/video]

You need a good set of speakers to truly enjoy the depth of this composition.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;u_VsvZmIWxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_VsvZmIWxY[/video]


----------



## socaliboy (Dec 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;unjXSPbbYec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unjXSPbbYec[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;yLAjKtmT3lk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLAjKtmT3lk[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Dec 11, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> You need a good set of speakers to truly enjoy the depth of this composition.


Carne...I dig bad-ass guitar players like that...Here is one of my favs branching out into something a little different...

[video=vimeo;31514344]http://vimeo.com/31514344[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;baHDsZkAN5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baHDsZkAN5M[/video]


----------



## Desr (Dec 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;Wc9qJS-GG-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wc9qJS-GG-c[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Dec 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;Inw_U2jNHfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Inw_U2jNHfg[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Skinny chicks from the 70's...and that stoner guitar player...LOL
[video=youtube;u0iuaxvkXv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## lexros (Dec 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;-oRlpGyI1rg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oRlpGyI1rg[/video]


----------



## Albern (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi All,
These days I am listening "who says" by Selena Gomez. 
She is a great singer and actress and watched her Monte Carlo.


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Dec 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;o9ohZ7ngPaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9ohZ7ngPaU&amp;feature=related[/video]
Dope Shit.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 15, 2011)

Ben Harper, Burn One Down, can't find vid though


----------



## socaliboy (Dec 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;N1GjgEaLnYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1GjgEaLnYw[/video]

Listen to the start of this song high lol fuck


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;YfPnoilNZlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfPnoilNZlg&amp;list=FL_hUAfHNrE4ZDjvsStOpEyw&amp; feature=mh_lolz[/video]
ESTHERO


----------



## GarvinStomp (Dec 18, 2011)

Volume 1 from this guy is amazing...

[video=youtube;Aq8JhUO1CsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq8JhUO1CsM[/video]


----------



## dr2brains (Dec 18, 2011)

Today: Cold Blood
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3PMgaahziUhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZQYV9njOu4&feature=related


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 20, 2011)

Played last night at the Santa Monica Civic
[video=youtube;lfy9ZqKUJjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfy9ZqKUJjU[/video]


----------



## Steven.Tyler77 (Dec 20, 2011)

I've been recently getting into the Rolling Stones a lot (I've always liked their music, but only after I started doing opiates did I really *actually* understand it). But when I'm stoned, nothing beats the Beatles or Cream to me...


----------



## theyouthexpress (Dec 20, 2011)

Right now, I'm listening to these songs on youtube .i.e.
When You Kiss Me by Shaina twain
Smack that
Justin Beiber....

Awesome songs & also lyrics..
_________________________________________

Online Magazines


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 21, 2011)

Great Stoner Tune:
[video=youtube;uCgQuj8v2gg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCgQuj8v2gg[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;9bKwRW0l-Qk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKwRW0l-Qk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Dec 22, 2011)

Saw this live in Chicago at North Coast Fest, and Tiesto dropped it at a local show again a few weeks later... 

[video=youtube_share;RInTJvXjYBs]http://youtu.be/RInTJvXjYBs[/video]


----------



## scroglodyte (Dec 22, 2011)

The Partridge Family, "I Think I Love You."


----------



## Brazko (Dec 22, 2011)

[youtube]8krxhNgVhvU[/youtube]


----------



## thizz13 (Dec 22, 2011)

dr greenthumb-cypress hill smoking a swiiisher


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Dec 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;HKtsdZs9LJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKtsdZs9LJo&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL7D56D3AF579 8821C&amp;lf=plpp_video[/video]


luv this thread.....luv this song....luv luv luv


----------



## GarvinStomp (Dec 22, 2011)

Holy shit...when you crunk like me right now, Toro y Moi is the best... he be like King Midas/everything he touches turn to gold!

[video=youtube;sq78fQUR_Ug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sq78fQUR_Ug[/video]


----------



## GarvinStomp (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh Mr. Jackson, I know, I wasn't up to par...

[video=youtube;jZIxBLdu-tI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZIxBLdu-tI[/video]


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Dec 25, 2011)

New Skrillex.... Pretty damn good if you like Skrillex.

[video=youtube;YFyVdItksX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFyVdItksX4[/video]


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 25, 2011)

Today I am listening to this...
[video=youtube;Y92FAWqhQEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y92FAWqhQEo[/video]


----------



## Smoking Loon (Dec 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZA6cfdVsrQ&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;c76RMeSpM5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c76RMeSpM5I[/video]


----------



## beans davis (Dec 25, 2011)

The Blues man, the Blues.West Coast blues,Mississippi Delta blues,Chicago blues and last but surely not least Texas blues.
Anything by Johnny Winter.


----------



## socaliboy (Dec 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;su-GV3u5sqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su-GV3u5sqA[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Dec 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;XbtTTxFbNQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbtTTxFbNQU[/video]


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;_5OGk9N8Y5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5OGk9N8Y5s[/video]


----------



## socaliboy (Dec 28, 2011)

One of the most beautiful cover songs I have heard!

[video=youtube;9D4aWh7PiYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D4aWh7PiYY[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;JTD1QW3SM60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTD1QW3SM60[/video]


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;b-_ii2D9eNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-_ii2D9eNA[/video]


----------



## oldschooltofu (Dec 28, 2011)

anyone else watching PHish ppv


----------



## machnak (Dec 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;MOZjzWCQsFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOZjzWCQsFc[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;jggtImFqj3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jggtImFqj3Q[/video]


----------



## Vermilion (Dec 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;FbXhNgVBgco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbXhNgVBgco[/video]


----------



## 420God (Dec 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;5vpLAw-rVlE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vpLAw-rVlE&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## kmksrh21 (Dec 31, 2011)

totally vibin' to youtube music as I cruise this site...

Here's the vid I had playin' win I clicked this thread for real..

[video=youtube;66AwxB74wNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66AwxB74wNk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;yqqr45QeMr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqqr45QeMr4[/video]


----------



## bogiisha (Jan 4, 2012)

I like the old song


----------



## 420God (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;n1sA7YkLw1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1sA7YkLw1w&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Vermilion (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;EaytIdLYtPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaytIdLYtPc[/video]


----------



## wobbel (Jan 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;zVim3go8kso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVim3go8kso&amp;context=C36110e1ADOEgsToPDskIn kPEmdDksz_3uayLaHCcg[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Jan 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;fSCnbmWP_Mo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSCnbmWP_Mo[/video]


----------



## Sharkey (Jan 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;0pNtP4NYliQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pNtP4NYliQ[/video]

My favorite underground rapper at the moment.


----------



## ottawaliquid (Jan 5, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;C99iG4HoO1c]http://youtu.be/C99iG4HoO1c[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;4bF-DR-aQWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bF-DR-aQWc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ottawaliquid (Jan 6, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;GrVQ9rfL_MM]http://youtu.be/GrVQ9rfL_MM[/video]


----------



## Farfenugen (Jan 10, 2012)

Skynard
Doobies
Doors
Clapton
Sheepdogs


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;fUZ6ThS9xFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUZ6ThS9xFQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;t57oW9YrtXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t57oW9YrtXw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 14, 2012)

[youtube]OO18F4aKGzQ[/youtube]


----------



## 313native (Jan 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM87kn96iEE

My song about hip hop. DHL Detroit


----------



## 313native (Jan 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;W2jqt59hqas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=W2jqt59hqas[/video]

We are in Prohibition....release weed to the american people!!!! DHL Detroit


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 15, 2012)

don't tell mom the bs is dead is on and this is part of the sound track [video=youtube;f5AX-kv4Q4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5AX-kv4Q4M&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## bud nugbong (Jan 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;Sdz2oW0NMFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sdz2oW0NMFk&amp;ob=av2e[/video]

not sure why but it fires me up.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 16, 2012)

graduated hs in 1983 do not like her at all


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 16, 2012)

l..l. >.< .l..l Metal l..l. >.< .l..l

[video=youtube;nUNMdCWHtHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUNMdCWHtHQ[/video]


----------



## Carl Spackler (Jan 16, 2012)

Released over 40 years ago but still holds up very, very well. Put volume on "11", if after 30 seconds your feet aren't moving you may be in fact be dead...[video=youtube;gPRQors6NmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPRQors6NmU[/video]


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;yb0Sp1hSTN8]http://youtu.be/yb0Sp1hSTN8[/video] These me home boys!!! tripping and fetching equipment!!!!!a lifetime ago.....please listen ,completely for the stoned...and wet!!


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 17, 2012)

yep the old skool still wins out 

[video=youtube;T4Ad_J_2l0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4Ad_J_2l0w&amp;ob=av3n[/video]


[video=youtube;IEMf8gpgIuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEMf8gpgIuQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Carl Spackler (Jan 17, 2012)

Jason Lytle reminds me a lot of Neil Young and Mark Knopler? Guitar mastery....


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 17, 2012)

Carl Spackler said:


> Jason Lytle reminds me a lot of Neil Young and Mark Knopler? Guitar mastery....


i like the spacey kinda stuff from grandaddy, reminds me of ok computer by radiohead some of it is even a bit floyd like 
a cross between nirvana and radiohead great stuff for my stoned brain lol 

[video=youtube;esxNH90-j5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esxNH90-j5k[/video]

[video=youtube;n4hhlcL_dfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4hhlcL_dfY[/video]


----------



## Carl Spackler (Jan 17, 2012)

Arguably the best songwriter in Nashville right now...John Prine, and that is saying something...can't swing a cat in this town and not hit a great songwriter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te7x8s9P4U8&feature=related


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 17, 2012)

let the girls have a turn 
something cute n something mellow  

[video=youtube;XXKEQB5Fzao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXKEQB5Fzao&amp;feature=related[/video]


[video=youtube;gvlNy8CdlIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvlNy8CdlIY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## beardo (Jan 17, 2012)

[youtube]ix62PttEfhU[/youtube]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;t5xd2HFIIYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5xd2HFIIYU[/video]


----------



## borothumb (Jan 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;-lqF7S2ifBw]http://youtu.be/-lqF7S2ifBw[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 21, 2012)

[youtube]fMXfWc44Zl0&feature=fvst[/youtube]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 21, 2012)

my theme tune

[video=youtube;i0DysKvt4K0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0DysKvt4K0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 21, 2012)

Mmmmmmmm...... I love me some filthy dubstep 

[video=youtube;gcejLp72iCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcejLp72iCE&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jan 22, 2012)

Let's get some "music" in here...

[video=youtube;PECk9A-07Pw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PECk9A-07Pw[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jan 22, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> Let's get some "music" in here...


What you don't think a bunch of mechanical whirring noises and badly remixed samples constitutes music?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 23, 2012)

Right now I dedicate this to my chick!
[video=youtube;XrnDvzwwxbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrnDvzwwxbA[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 23, 2012)

ThatGuy113 said:


> [video=youtube;t5xd2HFIIYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5xd2HFIIYU[/video]


Love that song!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 23, 2012)

[h=1]Brittany Murphy[/h]

Too soon?
[video=youtube;Op9bNz8QVWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Op9bNz8QVWk[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 23, 2012)

Just wanted to share a favorite song from one of my favorite bands. 
Read the lyrics and you might get a laugh? 
[video=youtube;6En80eRyqJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6En80eRyqJc[/video]

I pride my record collection, it's the only thing I like to do
But, my dad insists they're evil things
with satanic messages in their grooves
He says he knows this for a fact cause the lord told him so
And he doesn't want the voice of Satan
raging through his humble home.

Those records are the devil's music 
And no son of mine's gonna listen to them
Sorry son, but you have no choice
I just can't have you hearing that devil's voice

I told him to shut up and he punched my face
threw my records in the fire place
He then grabbed a sledgehammer from out back
and sabotaged my record rack
He crushed all my imports and rarities
He didn't even save the picture sleeves! 
afterwards I felt so weak
with each broken record died a part of me

​


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 23, 2012)

happy memories  

[video=youtube;I1wg1DNHbNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1wg1DNHbNU[/video]


----------



## maariic (Jan 23, 2012)

*Curtis Stigers & The Forest Rangers - John The Revelator *

[video=youtube;b6NDdF-R2uk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6NDdF-R2uk[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 23, 2012)

maariic said:


> P.S. what do you press for getting the video actually here not only link?


click the little film strip icon 2nd from the end / next to the speech bubble 

[video=youtube;qNhPYj-5rIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNhPYj-5rIY[/video]


----------



## maariic (Jan 23, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> click the little film strip icon 2nd from the end / next to the speech bubble


Thank you good sir! I did that previously but link was incorrect. Now it is fixed. Thanks for advice.


----------



## TheOrganic (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2Rp9qjUJFM


----------



## Hotcakes (Jan 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;Edm4qQ0355M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Edm4qQ0355M[/video]


----------



## nztoker (Jan 24, 2012)

tyga - rack city


----------



## brucewaughan (Jan 24, 2012)

Currently I am Listening my favorite songs :
1. Last Friday Night (T.G.I.F.) - Katy Perry
2. Iridescent - Linkin Park
3. Club Remix Hot - Biggie Smalls ft. Lil Wayne
4. What You Want - Evanescence
5. Paradise - Coldplay


----------



## Bubbies (Jan 24, 2012)

Good Morning  First song this morning = Ambrosia, Biggest Part of Me. Lovin' me some 70s this a.m.!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;p70nS59JJVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p70nS59JJVk[/video]


----------



## mushroots (Jan 24, 2012)

finally figured out how to post a video..oh how rad


----------



## mushroots (Jan 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;_srvHOu75vM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_srvHOu75vM[/video]


----------



## 420God (Jan 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;ltOR2VzDZFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltOR2VzDZFM[/video]


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;SDTZ7iX4vTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDTZ7iX4vTQ&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL7D56D3AF579 8821C&amp;lf=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## bundee1 (Jan 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;BqSUcAFnjbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqSUcAFnjbI[/video]


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 24, 2012)

now that's smoooooth .... nice


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;kuq7RYQ8Wa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuq7RYQ8Wa0&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=PL7D56D3 AF5798821C&amp;lf=plpp_video&amp;playnext=2[/video]

this song makes me wanna hug somebody


----------



## hanerika (Jan 25, 2012)

well....
currently i m listning:One Day- Matisyahu
Cool Change - Little River Band
Starting All Over Again - Mel & Tim
Everytime You Go Away - Hall & Oates
What's So Funny... - Elvis Costello


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;WOorxvAVqb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOorxvAVqb4&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL7D56D3AF579 8821C&amp;lf=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Andrew8100 (Jan 26, 2012)

Every night in my dream....Titanic song.
my favorite one.....


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 27, 2012)

{{air hug}}

[video=youtube;z5rRZdiu1UE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5rRZdiu1UE&amp;list=PL7D56D3AF5798821C&amp;index= 91&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## morganmack (Jan 28, 2012)

I am listening to Armin Van Buuren - Sail

[video=youtube;Setnx9fFu-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Setnx9fFu-A[/video]


----------



## hanerika (Jan 28, 2012)

well.... currently i m listning:One Day- Matisyahu Cool Change - Little River Band Starting All Over Again - Mel & Tim Everytime You Go Away - Hall & Oates What's So Funny... - Elvis Costello


----------



## neosapien (Jan 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;ERAG31lr2fo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERAG31lr2fo[/video]


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Jan 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;TKFH_zh4gY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKFH_zh4gY0[/video]


----------



## FilthyFizzle (Jan 29, 2012)

This is sick. Heard it on the radio the other day and had to find it
[video=youtube_share;qLfyWalB6lg]http://youtu.be/qLfyWalB6lg[/video]


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 29, 2012)

forgetfulpenguin said:


> [video=youtube;TKFH_zh4gY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKFH_zh4gY0[/video]


that's whats up!! loved it


----------



## Steve French (Feb 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;vWdPagMezYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWdPagMezYU&amp;feature=channel_video_title[/video]



Movie about the old boot Maggie Thatcher came out the other day. This is a song about her from when she was prime minister. Pretty damn good for being completely unknown.


----------



## vapin (Feb 2, 2012)

Sweet Sensation - The Melodians.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;NQae1boIuYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQae1boIuYI[/video]


----------



## BigRiverRollin' (Feb 5, 2012)

Slightly Stoopid-Jimi .......highly recommended...


----------



## DOOZY (Feb 5, 2012)

http://youtu.be/EuB0yf8smOU


----------



## mikegibsony (Feb 6, 2012)

I am alert the superb anthology of Akon. They is the alone accompanist who has articulate for indian movies. I adulation all the songs of him. His articulation is astonishing and all the songs fabricated by him has superb music.


----------



## tarynx3 (Feb 6, 2012)

five finger death punch - under and over it. But now I am feeling like listening to something girly so i am putting on unstoppable - kat deluna. Gotta love variety!


----------



## obijohn (Feb 6, 2012)

Chickenfoot


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 7, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;qchPLaiKocI]http://youtu.be/qchPLaiKocI[/video]


----------



## Sylvester (Feb 7, 2012)

Black Eyed Peasant and Hollywood Undead


----------



## kizphilly (Feb 8, 2012)

throwback
[video=youtube;6GEGVIKcf8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GEGVIKcf8Y[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Feb 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;AibBR-Jwg4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AibBR-Jwg4g[/video]


----------



## scroglodyte (Feb 8, 2012)

college radio


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;pnp67a3R7ts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnp67a3R7ts&amp;feature=g-u-u&amp;context=G2716768FUAAAAAAADAA[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 8, 2012)

I cried watching this random ginger kid sing this for the first time. I misjudged him

And there's a couple that stop fighting as he floats by singing this...

[video=youtube;ZlGPTwNRYtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlGPTwNRYtU[/video]

[video=youtube;UAWcs5H-qgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAWcs5H-qgQ[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 10, 2012)

Damn I love YouTube!
[video=youtube;-EhYl5uOAhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EhYl5uOAhk[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Feb 10, 2012)

cyssero aginst the odds


----------



## ganjames (Feb 10, 2012)

It's really good, you should give it a try.

[video=youtube;NmefFcRJbXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmefFcRJbXE[/video]


----------



## bluejunta (Feb 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMQwl8o_kmw[video=youtube;PMQwl8o_kmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMQwl8o_kmw[/video]


----------



## bud nugbong (Feb 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;k9nx4IG-Wa0]http://youtu.be/k9nx4IG-Wa0[/video]


----------



## 420God (Feb 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;SYs2HHYqmxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYs2HHYqmxw[/video]


----------



## FilthyFizzle (Feb 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;mKtTK8RzpsQ]http://youtu.be/mKtTK8RzpsQ[/video]


----------



## spliffbazz (Feb 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;Mz_wRxxZXYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz_wRxxZXYc[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Feb 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;VKqQ2PhsxaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKqQ2PhsxaU[/video]


----------



## Logges (Feb 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;TzakT6DiwWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzakT6DiwWc[/video]


----------



## bud nugbong (Feb 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;te1CVVlaJzA]http://youtu.be/te1CVVlaJzA[/video]


----------



## Carl Spackler (Feb 14, 2012)

Of course if you like actual music there is always..
[video=youtube;roLFgBDIS6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roLFgBDIS6s&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 14, 2012)

420God said:


> [video=youtube;SYs2HHYqmxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYs2HHYqmxw[/video]


[video=youtube;42ePU7O5q0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42ePU7O5q0s[/video]


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 14, 2012)

Govt Mule
Monkey Hill


----------



## bigv1976 (Feb 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;SzxMQ-4QhTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzxMQ-4QhTM[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Feb 14, 2012)

ive vegas-thurlbreedz


----------



## kizphilly (Feb 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;QcI5QffCd28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcI5QffCd28&amp;list=FLxC9Hk3yIoGDU02cGXZjFOQ&amp; index=18&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## ganjames (Feb 14, 2012)

If you don't love and remember this song, you're shit's fucked up lol. happy valentines day.

[video=youtube;UculXjdcSYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UculXjdcSYs[/video]


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 14, 2012)

ganjames said:


> If you don't love and remember this song, you're shit's fucked up lol. happy valentines day.
> 
> [video=youtube;UculXjdcSYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UculXjdcSYs[/video]


hell yeah lol


----------



## scroglodyte (Feb 14, 2012)

*Karl Denson's Tiny Universe
*


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 14, 2012)

Listening to common. Universal mind control.


----------



## Logges (Feb 14, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Listening to common. Universal mind control.


man Common kinda went down in the awesomeness scale i think. nothing like:

[video=youtube;Zp4_r8_MMho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zp4_r8_MMho[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Feb 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;6L-skhH_tV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L-skhH_tV4[/video]


----------



## spliffbazz (Feb 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;nEGeixI55Ro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEGeixI55Ro&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Feb 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;C7Ufe0jF-AE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7Ufe0jF-AE[/video]

Got to be my favourite a cappella sea shanty out there.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;hQwWaWFjd0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQwWaWFjd0Y&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;4aeETEoNfOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aeETEoNfOg&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;DN7rmTQFXVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=DN7rmTQFXVY[/video]


----------



## Skutch (Mar 16, 2012)

Mitsoura !
Not the kind of singer many may like, but great music.

[video=youtube;w_j9yI3lvyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_j9yI3lvyI[/video]


----------



## Skutch (Mar 16, 2012)

Tito Puente, Ran kan kan
[video=youtube;80c8oKBuqyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80c8oKBuqyo[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;dcormVh9G0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcormVh9G0I&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Skutch (Mar 16, 2012)

Lord Tanamo, Dr. Ring Ding & the senior all stars... Big trombone
[video=youtube;1fpjCMz_cfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fpjCMz_cfI[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;msN4Giuv6-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msN4Giuv6-c&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Skutch (Mar 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;2SWXOBBrZlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SWXOBBrZlg[/video]


----------



## Skutch (Mar 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;HPjDgGnioAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPjDgGnioAM[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;VRivTANDeZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRivTANDeZo&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Skutch (Mar 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;R7llu2aQRSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7llu2aQRSQ[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;_hBd19kPTiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hBd19kPTiU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## VapedGhost (Mar 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;9B2C1HNJU4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9B2C1HNJU4A[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;rJOsjP33nF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJOsjP33nF4&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Skutch (Mar 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;VuktJ8mppE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuktJ8mppE0[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;EFw9h-L4Az8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFw9h-L4Az8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Skutch (Mar 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;RkCf2Ee7sXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkCf2Ee7sXE[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;PeQAZsyucbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeQAZsyucbQ&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;R9ZRbtmnTHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9ZRbtmnTHA&amp;ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## 420God (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;fe4EK4HSPkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe4EK4HSPkI&amp;ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;6diBt5lx3xM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6diBt5lx3xM&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;yljdOrP3Zeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yljdOrP3Zeo&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Sm00th0Perat0r (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;fpr8Q2xRJzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpr8Q2xRJzI[/video]

This is my shit.


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;2OjJvcItf5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OjJvcItf5s&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;ep0hay4Qw54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ep0hay4Qw54&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't even like the woman, but this is a very good song and I can't get it out of my mind. It reminds me of someone, and i still cry my heart out if I listen to the end.
420 God, I love that song too, i've reposted it like 5 times I like it that much




xxxxxx

[video=youtube;vocQcRscAbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vocQcRscAbI[/video]


----------



## doooood (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;ewxmv2tyeRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewxmv2tyeRs&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## doooood (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;wNIcVTmUSOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNIcVTmUSOU&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## doooood (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;FQGt6VNm_iQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQGt6VNm_iQ&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## doooood (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;X1Fqn9du7xo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1Fqn9du7xo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## doooood (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;ohiRxoakhog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohiRxoakhog&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## doooood (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;LaNl5z-eQcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaNl5z-eQcY[/video]


----------



## doooood (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;KDbPYoaAiyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDbPYoaAiyc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## doooood (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;-Q6xx0JfMBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q6xx0JfMBI&amp;ob=av3n[/video]


----------



## doooood (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;stcdNj0SANw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stcdNj0SANw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## doooood (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;35U3shZWR80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35U3shZWR80[/video]


----------



## doooood (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;k_P_wtr_mDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_P_wtr_mDA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## doooood (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;A7zgqflH9q8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7zgqflH9q8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;VA770wpLX-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VA770wpLX-Q&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## doooood (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;S7N-vjojquE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=S7N-vjojquE[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;bvRc7pwnt0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=bvRc7pwnt0U[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)

46 MINS LONG................

[video=youtube;oU07khzpqXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU07khzpqXI&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Skutch (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;6JEdf7XsV5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JEdf7XsV5g[/video]


----------



## Skutch (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;9dIBuWHtkGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dIBuWHtkGM[/video]


----------



## Skutch (Mar 18, 2012)

Sister Nancy
[video=youtube;0mNPKNAQl4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mNPKNAQl4c[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;CNan6L1c1aA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNan6L1c1aA[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 18, 2012)

young blake kills it(2nd boi)
[video=youtube;0JNsaTDYRas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JNsaTDYRas[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 18, 2012)

[video]http://ilpvideo.com/video.php?v=MTYxNzE&amp;size=3[/video]


----------



## Skutch (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;Kurcj_32wSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kurcj_32wSQ[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;mc0JD1YQ1Fc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mc0JD1YQ1Fc[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;ip5i7EiiTIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip5i7EiiTIQ[/video]


----------



## Skutch (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;OMweqcWCIkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMweqcWCIkU[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;A74r_K942o0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A74r_K942o0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## dam612 (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;qhTyW0JFXNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhTyW0JFXNY[/video]
too raw for most but this dude rips shit up


----------



## Skutch (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;rVofN7l8s58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVofN7l8s58&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;UEQ0HwYAGxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEQ0HwYAGxI[/video]


----------



## grobofotwanky (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;4fk2prKnYnI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fk2prKnYnI&amp;ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;eimgRedLkkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eimgRedLkkU[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;_oOBK_aYebU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oOBK_aYebU[/video]


----------



## bud nugbong (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;L6i38RH-FJI]http://youtu.be/L6i38RH-FJI[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;MV_3Dpw-BRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV_3Dpw-BRY[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;Yp3vuIDZlwg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yp3vuIDZlwg&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;-_sdL-SCJWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_sdL-SCJWI&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## Skutch (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;y9LGsRLpimY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9LGsRLpimY[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;EhPXdbjGLTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhPXdbjGLTc&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Skutch (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;P2CgvK5oWz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2CgvK5oWz4[/video]


----------



## Skutch (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;GqnbanyiFGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqnbanyiFGg[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;jb3uneGh0ZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jb3uneGh0ZE&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Skutch (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;scxutliSHYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scxutliSHYM[/video]


----------



## Corbat420 (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;KcYAOWX-80Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcYAOWX-80Y&amp;list=FLghZ22kN5gKAABhdNNNNBgg&amp;feature=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;y2tSbNaeLZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2tSbNaeLZ0&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Skutch (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;XzwZmeEdv_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzwZmeEdv_I[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;EFw9h-L4Az8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFw9h-L4Az8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Skutch (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;aMi2mahWAfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMi2mahWAfg[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;1zQX7ta_rC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zQX7ta_rC8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## SooGuy007 (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;r_nlApf3ilE]http://youtu.be/r_nlApf3ilE[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;RF0HhrwIwp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF0HhrwIwp0&amp;ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## zambonic (Mar 19, 2012)

Credence Clearwater Revival -Cross tie walker


----------



## Skutch (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;rJjM9lr8nys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJjM9lr8nys[/video]


----------



## SooGuy007 (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;fJ3Uxq-qozw]http://youtu.be/fJ3Uxq-qozw[/video]


----------



## dam612 (Mar 20, 2012)

this track is straight fire hardest shit out there [video=youtube;Rs2tiXzM8F8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs2tiXzM8F8[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;O-n7WoQPpzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-n7WoQPpzY[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;xaR2VLnwYDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaR2VLnwYDo&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;20NKulB-1bk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20NKulB-1bk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 20, 2012)

chinko one of the best i ever heard

[video=youtube;T9m8bqo0ykk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9m8bqo0ykk[/video]


----------



## Smoke1nLive (Mar 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;2oVgq-QrwRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oVgq-QrwRM[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;N9ZLQnPFqNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9ZLQnPFqNc[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;G8U2ZxN_vMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8U2ZxN_vMo[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;K8cy5k_bdzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8cy5k_bdzM[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 20, 2012)

my man up there with biggie on that storytelling shit
[video=youtube;LhyYT_8joco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhyYT_8joco[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;nRpvnCDOe9U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=nRpvnCDOe9U[/video]


----------



## drugreference (Mar 21, 2012)

I love these threads. dig on this ish


[video=youtube;iQXbf1i24C8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQXbf1i24C8[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;MaAddVhNP7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaAddVhNP7s[/video]


----------



## skefaman (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;A_J7kEhY9sM]http://youtu.be/A_J7kEhY9sM[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 21, 2012)

The TV.............


----------



## Skutch (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;z3wXqyRQZnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3wXqyRQZnA[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;QFcv5Ma8u8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFcv5Ma8u8k&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;pBsQVP-Olmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBsQVP-Olmw&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## 2fast92 (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;MW7EW8FJKW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MW7EW8FJKW4&amp;feature=related[/video]

I ain't no killer but don't push me.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;othZ0WmCYLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=othZ0WmCYLI&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 22, 2012)

[youtube]2x6pjgRdB_A[/youtube]


----------



## bud nugbong (Mar 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;yVv4IdGtcNw]http://youtu.be/yVv4IdGtcNw[/video]


----------



## spliffbazz (Mar 22, 2012)

^^^^ Like


[video=youtube;f_pTU6C3Kww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_pTU6C3Kww[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;S7B2VgRShew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7B2VgRShew[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;F-xSbereY7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=F-xSbereY7o[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;4aZOwvZOZhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aZOwvZOZhA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;Rr6zrQqJXWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rr6zrQqJXWs&amp;feature=share[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 22, 2012)

Had to include the sample as well. Bobby Caldwell is the man. Music is genius.

[video=youtube;4DmOUtmGUAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DmOUtmGUAw[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;sRYKAxhEK-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRYKAxhEK-k&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;mopHLF348Lc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mopHLF348Lc&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 22, 2012)

[video][video=youtube;xX5VCY28_Xo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xX5VCY28_Xo&amp;amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;98c7cVjMdbc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98c7cVjMdbc&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## mrmarcusdaballa (Mar 22, 2012)

Listening to empire ants by gorillas you should check it out...peace.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 22, 2012)

Its a rainy night and im taking a blunt to the dome. Couldnt pick a better song for the moment. 

[video=youtube;JbEpZZo2uhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbEpZZo2uhA&amp;feature=related[/video]

Smell good, Let me hit that.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;C3sJ4DELdpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3sJ4DELdpc&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;9WekyM4l9KM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WekyM4l9KM[/video]


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 22, 2012)

Im so Hiiiiighhhhh xD
[video=youtube;MfVDicnvnFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfVDicnvnFc[/video]


----------



## Skutch (Mar 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;ez-kDq-z8mY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ez-kDq-z8mY[/video]


----------



## Skutch (Mar 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;IxoxmQ6oYx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxoxmQ6oYx0[/video]


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 22, 2012)

Young, wild and freeee!!! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wa5B22KAkEk&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Skutch (Mar 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;64tktZbEmmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64tktZbEmmQ[/video]


----------



## Skutch (Mar 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;SCZCivLEdJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCZCivLEdJQ[/video]


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 22, 2012)

Young, wild, and freeee!! 
[video=youtube;Wa5B22KAkEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wa5B22KAkEk&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## spliffbazz (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;mv1yQ-UuNpA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mv1yQ-UuNpA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ore616 (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;HZKv17KefQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZKv17KefQQ[/video]


----------



## filpa (Mar 23, 2012)

My favorite female singers are
Adele
Lady gaga
Shakira 
Pink


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;VRivTANDeZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRivTANDeZo&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lYOUIDkjUA


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;VYXo4Zlchi0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYXo4Zlchi0&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## splitphilly (Mar 23, 2012)

villa on the water with wonderful views/only fat nigga in the sauna with jews hahaha

[video=youtube;FyBU0JZ3RbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyBU0JZ3RbY[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;poP56t5rBZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poP56t5rBZg&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## splitphilly (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> [video=youtube;poP56t5rBZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poP56t5rBZg&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


"i'mma tell em when I feel like it man shut up!" makes me laugh every time


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;i3MXiTeH_Pg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3MXiTeH_Pg&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;9st9LSvzYjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9st9LSvzYjU&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;yljdOrP3Zeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yljdOrP3Zeo&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;CzLpcxjqaFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzLpcxjqaFI&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;07Y0cy-nvAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07Y0cy-nvAg&amp;ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;1zQX7ta_rC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zQX7ta_rC8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;x3w9e7b9fAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3w9e7b9fAw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## splitphilly (Mar 23, 2012)

lets switch it up a bit, for any poor white trash bastards out there. I'm from the line, but I fucks with a lot of townies.

"this is a subject on class envy"

[video=youtube;EvhPyRSSakg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvhPyRSSakg[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;vB_zxPzN0BY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vB_zxPzN0BY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## splitphilly (Mar 23, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> [video=youtube;vB_zxPzN0BY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vB_zxPzN0BY&amp;feature=related[/video]


Philly is over looked. I went once and I loved it.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;kiGz2AJPMrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiGz2AJPMrQ&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## bud nugbong (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;mbNvY8PBaQo]http://youtu.be/mbNvY8PBaQo[/video]

FF the 1st 1:20, but this song always fires me up.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;KV2ssT8lzj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV2ssT8lzj8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 24, 2012)

splitphilly said:


> Philly is over looked. I went once and I loved it.


its a greal city but alot of ppl sleep on philly iguess cause where so close to ny but we got some of the best rappers ppl just dont know it


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;nMYXn1LWO4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMYXn1LWO4E&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;GR8NpxTZV6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GR8NpxTZV6w&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;eFTLKWw542g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFTLKWw542g&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;gxEPV4kolz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxEPV4kolz0&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;6VAkOhXIsI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VAkOhXIsI0&amp;feature=g-all-c&amp;context=G26192faFAAAAAAAAOAA[/video]


----------



## Skutch (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;d7R7q1lSZfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7R7q1lSZfs&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;O0wQwpEeB1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0wQwpEeB1Q&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;FSG1PpmyeqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=FSG1PpmyeqQ#![/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;824fCq8GcRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=824fCq8GcRI#![/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;rJOsjP33nF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJOsjP33nF4&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;pc0mxOXbWIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc0mxOXbWIU&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;R9EuIRsXoL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9EuIRsXoL8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## just enjoy this shit (Mar 25, 2012)

Curren$y - roasted

Jet life
Jet life


----------



## just enjoy this shit (Mar 25, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> [video=youtube;R9EuIRsXoL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9EuIRsXoL8&amp;feature=related[/video]


fuck ya the hot spitta is dope I'm finna see him again this may in portland..shits fire.


----------



## Barraka (Mar 25, 2012)

Haunui - Ori Ori


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;oCvr8sevyLk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCvr8sevyLk[/video]

................


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;cCDSka70Vug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCDSka70Vug&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;bOJ-ez9V5Xc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOJ-ez9V5Xc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;GR8NpxTZV6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GR8NpxTZV6w&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;Yp6UXoDPzn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yp6UXoDPzn4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;XdQCb807jdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdQCb807jdE&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;-uwacLOnyKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uwacLOnyKA&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;sA8ZArzbPHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sA8ZArzbPHA[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;hQS1czT0Egg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQS1czT0Egg&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;EnCJtL9Cq4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnCJtL9Cq4I&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## BA142 (Mar 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;IWJLXU1rxSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWJLXU1rxSo[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;83ICHQQiTCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83ICHQQiTCY&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;3Dtu-EGtZpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Dtu-EGtZpc&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Mar 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;H9TEBzfAzQs]http://youtu.be/H9TEBzfAzQs[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;scDdiHIP4ag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scDdiHIP4ag&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;rn_YodiJO6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rn_YodiJO6k&amp;feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;fq8dY8Bec2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fq8dY8Bec2U[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;rcccVbQ9Vuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcccVbQ9Vuo[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;ql1qMqEWU7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql1qMqEWU7I&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;IiTBkBEnpgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=IiTBkBEnpgI[/video]


----------



## blackvegi (Mar 28, 2012)

Josh pyke and WizKhalifa albums.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;mj2UmT2pVHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mj2UmT2pVHA&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;othZ0WmCYLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=othZ0WmCYLI&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## bud nugbong (Mar 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;r4X9ixEj59w]http://youtu.be/r4X9ixEj59w[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;cU8GnYXKfEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU8GnYXKfEk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;qUsVsRhmU6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUsVsRhmU6g&amp;feature=youtu.be&amp;hd=1[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;JEOngpDlGQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEOngpDlGQY&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;8oX77yqLomQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oX77yqLomQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 29, 2012)

James Brown, "The Boss"


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;V_eOmvM-4zc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_eOmvM-4zc&amp;context=C4d5fadcADvjVQa1PpcFNC1SOuCrCd-SUb-hSSr3b6cExst2-IPjI=[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;11eoDv2ESzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11eoDv2ESzw[/video]
...............................


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZEBGCOCxLgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEBGCOCxLgA[/video]
..................................


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;kLUthOxfpMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLUthOxfpMo[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 29, 2012)

The TV.......


----------



## shaquire (Mar 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;t3ZPr-Q9UFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3ZPr-Q9UFI[/video]

Loving this tune by dynamite jonez, got an awesome beat, should give it a listen.


----------



## dam612 (Mar 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;m8nxygl-dZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8nxygl-dZo[/video]


----------



## shaquire (Mar 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;J_yZV95jKTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_yZV95jKTo[/video]
Listening to some of his other stuff for the first time too, i think this is better than the other.
I drink a lot of liqor and smoke weed!!!


----------



## ganjames (Mar 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;bHJDmot0gls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHJDmot0gls[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;CNVg4IRRHYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNVg4IRRHYU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;tP1PXRiVoJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tP1PXRiVoJw[/video]

If you ever get there.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;mF08WbMVVnQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mF08WbMVVnQ&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;huISvLHGqSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huISvLHGqSQ[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;1vboa3lfwTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vboa3lfwTE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;CbwSDXIINoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbwSDXIINoA&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;DKJsSPATDLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKJsSPATDLY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## merkzilla (Mar 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;wfRWA_FukXg]http://youtu.be/wfRWA_FukXg[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;Gsn8xBVneb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=Gsn8xBVneb8[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;IeCpLJGcnps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeCpLJGcnps&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;L50iIZtr27E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L50iIZtr27E&amp;context=C4291be4ADvjVQa1PpcFNV k8Tkr8IvGAUKjFTo3KcuzIbnDo6JkTw=[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 30, 2012)

Full video "uncut".


[video=youtube;UiLUwHU5Qs4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiLUwHU5Qs4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;uhk9yDA3lIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhk9yDA3lIc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## blueblue48 (Mar 31, 2012)

taake yooour vitaminsss
[video=youtube;X6DCuOccJXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6DCuOccJXU[/video]


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 31, 2012)

de-humidifier and robins.........21 minutes to lights on.


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;dX-SdQxP0zE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX-SdQxP0zE[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;BoAChL_scxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoAChL_scxA&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## F A B (Apr 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;nJv3BJlRtNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJv3BJlRtNM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;bvRc7pwnt0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvRc7pwnt0U&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;EFw9h-L4Az8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFw9h-L4Az8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;F4iPgAyNoVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4iPgAyNoVE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;8sqRtnvlxxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sqRtnvlxxI&amp;list=PL809A149BDE863E73&amp;index= 2&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 1, 2012)

I just hear this guy and his voice made me emotional. Kinda Merriweather/Jim Morrisony with Michael Buble? 

[video=youtube;mHeHdGW_UjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHeHdGW_UjQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Apr 1, 2012)

sampling is off the hook 

[video=youtube;mChfeLQxhU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mChfeLQxhU8[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Apr 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;ggTMX8evqrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggTMX8evqrA[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;9st9LSvzYjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9st9LSvzYjU&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## Yamabushi (Apr 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;NV3CVuhJmOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NV3CVuhJmOY[/video]


LIFE RULE: If any one genre accounts for more than 25% of your music collection... you need to expand your horizons. :0)


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 2, 2012)

This weed is mine..... You CANT have it. 

[video=youtube;EtylWyHHBxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtylWyHHBxs[/video]


----------



## skefaman (Apr 2, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;uKJeLG8-M5I]http://youtu.be/uKJeLG8-M5I[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 2, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;fayGQX-j6sg]http://youtu.be/fayGQX-j6sg[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;OLdOJBZRgMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLdOJBZRgMs[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;d1lFxgNj4WU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1lFxgNj4WU&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;mBJnlOhu8As]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBJnlOhu8As&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;gjJzlIedCuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjJzlIedCuo&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;zu4yyRKvKyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zu4yyRKvKyA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 2, 2012)

i def gotta get this sample and make a beat out of this
[video=youtube;1tOpwgrqshU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tOpwgrqshU[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;IQ_HlIlGyT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQ_HlIlGyT0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;6jxsnIRpy2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jxsnIRpy2E&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;cSMm5AtMwAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSMm5AtMwAg[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;m6Gv-tUES8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6Gv-tUES8A[/video]


----------



## 420DankStank (Apr 2, 2012)

MC Chris
[video=youtube_share;0LlDyGWz72w]http://youtu.be/0LlDyGWz72w[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;kInoeTycY60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kInoeTycY60&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;dcormVh9G0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcormVh9G0I&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;fIapZDAa_WE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIapZDAa_WE&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=HL1333453305&amp; lf=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## psari (Apr 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;pAwR6w2TgxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAwR6w2TgxY[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 3, 2012)

The same guy did this one. 

[video=youtube;A2yt1ooLQGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2yt1ooLQGo[/video]


----------



## AltarNation (Apr 3, 2012)

WAX - 2010 Til Infinity:

[video=youtube;F-IKvw3-Rss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-IKvw3-Rss[/video]

He fuckin' spits it. Love this guy.


----------



## AltarNation (Apr 3, 2012)

Dispensary Girl:
[video=youtube;SpUmLmodRW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpUmLmodRW4[/video]


----------



## AltarNation (Apr 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;er8HBGqbmWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=er8HBGqbmWQ&amp;feature=related[/video]

More wax, random


----------



## AltarNation (Apr 3, 2012)

One more:

[video=youtube;_7TPcGksW5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7TPcGksW5M&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;faaxsHyyIzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faaxsHyyIzY[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;w2ixotIvpPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2ixotIvpPc&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## drugreference (Apr 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;953PkxFNiko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=953PkxFNiko&amp;ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;eHOshGKPWvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHOshGKPWvc&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;TkiQRiMFF6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkiQRiMFF6A&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;hB-WHw6uMWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=hB-WHw6uMWg[/video]


----------



## F A B (Apr 3, 2012)

is this how u run up post count ?
[video=youtube;r7IHH4sBpcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7IHH4sBpcg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;oDNcL1VP3rY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDNcL1VP3rY&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;w959gfM25D4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w959gfM25D4[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;MwUxHH1G6Do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwUxHH1G6Do[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;zY-cTJsvFRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zY-cTJsvFRA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 6, 2012)

he came along way from this
[video=youtube;_7NRgPW8bnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7NRgPW8bnY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;lsDFPpgv0J8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsDFPpgv0J8&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;sRYKAxhEK-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRYKAxhEK-k&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;hLDr0QNCUd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLDr0QNCUd4&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Ringsixty (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm listening to my Wife Naggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 6, 2012)

Ringsixty said:


> I'm listening to my Wife Naggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


hahhahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Mine is sleeping.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;XdQCb807jdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdQCb807jdE&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 6, 2012)

Ringsixty said:


> I'm listening to my Wife Naggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


Plug your earphones in. Thats what i do.


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;j1Tx6r6bo5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1Tx6r6bo5E&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;scsJ_F0rT14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scsJ_F0rT14[/video]


----------



## 48martin (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;dx0jCejPenY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dx0jCejPenY&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;GID8SPUMDxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GID8SPUMDxQ[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;1l03oyqD1yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=1l03oyqD1yk#![/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;y11f8Oc25AI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y11f8Oc25AI&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;qlvEuE9HkRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlvEuE9HkRs&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;gPhMLU1z52Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPhMLU1z52Y&amp;feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## MountainManGanjaGrower (Apr 6, 2012)

[youtube]7Gk-Dcy_OPU[/youtube]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;_1xXYeNrW9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1xXYeNrW9k&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 7, 2012)

making a beat outta this now 
[video=youtube;6sr-3VwUWS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sr-3VwUWS0[/video]


----------



## Vermilion (Apr 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;_Mzg2zOFn_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Mzg2zOFn_g&amp;feature=related[/video]

LMFAOOOO


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;0PMHxBYXzpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PMHxBYXzpg[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;99_DDByLpWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99_DDByLpWM&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;1_bFyEajZdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=1_bFyEajZdc[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;vavaoyF0seo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vavaoyF0seo&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;G6Yyl3lx67M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6Yyl3lx67M&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;yNCvlkJozcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNCvlkJozcw[/video]


----------



## MountainManGanjaGrower (Apr 8, 2012)

[youtube]d1sIUW0CbCs[/youtube]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;hQS1czT0Egg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQS1czT0Egg&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;MJU-v-uNLtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJU-v-uNLtQ&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;IRxjBXlObEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRxjBXlObEQ[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;bKDdT_nyP54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKDdT_nyP54&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 8, 2012)

[youtube]Sv6dMFF_yts[/youtube]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;C7jlAu2OFbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7jlAu2OFbk&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;1rr4tXN2eJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rr4tXN2eJM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## bud nugbong (Apr 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;j2flANhkdZs]http://youtu.be/j2flANhkdZs[/video]


----------



## wizzhead (Apr 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;4N3N1MlvVc4]http://youtu.be/4N3N1MlvVc4[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Apr 9, 2012)

it all starts and finishes with green....right?

[video=youtube;kNGuWp6IE2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNGuWp6IE2U[/video]


----------



## F A B (Apr 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;24MiYydZoEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24MiYydZoEQ&amp;ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## Hilltop112 (Apr 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;GV9oBUhKGQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GV9oBUhKGQY[/video]

My homeboy, his brother and room mate made this a while back, good beat


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;gKw5mBh4rYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKw5mBh4rYs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;yHSmAFL89hI]http://youtu.be/yHSmAFL89hI[/video]


----------



## 48martin (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;t3DppaXz4-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3DppaXz4-o&amp;list=WL6666B70E55FD48D7&amp;index=39&amp;feature=plpp_vi deo[/video]


----------



## 48martin (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;4MHa5FDaP_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MHa5FDaP_c&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;KV2ssT8lzj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV2ssT8lzj8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;EmZvOhHF85I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmZvOhHF85I&amp;feature=branded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;b8daERdI3ks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8daERdI3ks[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;eHOshGKPWvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=eHOshGKPWvc[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;1Ur07qWTlxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ur07qWTlxY&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;8mXRQpJZ9RE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mXRQpJZ9RE&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;V7WdxdAMzgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7WdxdAMzgI&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;0IhA6v6Ky2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=fvwp&amp;v=0IhA6v6Ky2k[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;c3iC0Ik7KYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=c3iC0Ik7KYo#![/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;7eC7hWnw0Gk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eC7hWnw0Gk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;Hop6JvG4saM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hop6JvG4saM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;w_GOuHA66zM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_GOuHA66zM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;EhPXdbjGLTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhPXdbjGLTc&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;BuJDaOVz2qY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=BuJDaOVz2qY[/video]


----------



## wizzhead (Apr 11, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;7PK9-uIQyk0]http://youtu.be/7PK9-uIQyk0[/video]


----------



## bud nugbong (Apr 11, 2012)

for some reason im into this song. 
[video=youtube_share;hoBZGbh5-wE]http://youtu.be/hoBZGbh5-wE[/video]


----------



## wizzhead (Apr 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;X-bNqBjKrQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-bNqBjKrQI[/video]


----------



## wizzhead (Apr 11, 2012)

double post FTW LOL

[video=youtube;TkPbJIlEXow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkPbJIlEXow[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;mc0JD1YQ1Fc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mc0JD1YQ1Fc[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;7bqApenvRmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bqApenvRmk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## 48martin (Apr 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;RKOngTfTMs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKOngTfTMs0&amp;feature=g-wl&amp;context=G242a56eAWAAAAAAAAAA[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;VYXo4Zlchi0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYXo4Zlchi0&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;CbwSDXIINoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbwSDXIINoA[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;V1cxP2nCBdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1cxP2nCBdU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;-NMph943tsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NMph943tsw&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;cb9sEdU2l4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cb9sEdU2l4Y[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;1zQX7ta_rC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zQX7ta_rC8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;2GbtvJt6QJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GbtvJt6QJY&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;gf9scJNm4Qw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gf9scJNm4Qw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## HandOfDoom (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;cRZDjottDwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRZDjottDwo&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## HandOfDoom (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;24pOo5htg9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24pOo5htg9E[/video]


----------



## scroglodyte (Apr 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/GgsC1WlAzWE


----------



## Systehm (Apr 12, 2012)

Dope as fuck.
[video=youtube;ByEdRk9wgUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByEdRk9wgUM[/video]


----------



## 48martin (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;SmvG2GZ3S7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmvG2GZ3S7o&amp;feature=g-like&amp;context=G2bb250eALT4cCqABFAA[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 12, 2012)

one of the best spittas i ever heard philly stand up
[video=youtube;F4iPgAyNoVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4iPgAyNoVE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;1l03oyqD1yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l03oyqD1yk[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;GD8hhNtxPgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD8hhNtxPgs[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;IvHJQQyRmjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvHJQQyRmjI[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;wjQTHN5E8uE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjQTHN5E8uE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## hallucihonesty (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;dZfmPREbTd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZfmPREbTd8[/video]


*Warning* not for the light-hearted, can make you trip balls in the wrong situations.. i should know


----------



## hallucihonesty (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;2fmo1Sjn7dg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fmo1Sjn7dg[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;rJOsjP33nF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJOsjP33nF4&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;YWt4wmZ_EMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=YWt4wmZ_EMI[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;l6bSE3yTOuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6bSE3yTOuQ&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;H91kWpUNiwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H91kWpUNiwU&amp;feature=fvwp&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ijaMDc0eTCY]http://youtu.be/ijaMDc0eTCY[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;e_PAzQdbqyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_PAzQdbqyU&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;2et7p8_gHio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2et7p8_gHio[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;pc0mxOXbWIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc0mxOXbWIU&amp;feature=branded&amp;oref=http%3A%2 F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D2et7p8_gHio[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;1tgUCp59eo0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tgUCp59eo0[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;DN7rmTQFXVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN7rmTQFXVY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;98c7cVjMdbc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98c7cVjMdbc&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;Bc0DDCaQzxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bc0DDCaQzxw[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 13, 2012)

classics 
[video=youtube;p-HOHIMAIfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-HOHIMAIfo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;mopHLF348Lc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mopHLF348Lc&amp;feature=like-suggest[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;YiH79_agJoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiH79_agJoU[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;NPibziTBzuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPibziTBzuM&amp;feature=like-suggest[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;qKdS2WHUsIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKdS2WHUsIE[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;rh9S4vLDDOI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rh9S4vLDDOI&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;See0q6nZQZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=See0q6nZQZ8&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;mhdOHwdjhKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhdOHwdjhKs&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;rogvlB2SP4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rogvlB2SP4k[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;xVNtjGZuBUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVNtjGZuBUo[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;yVv4IdGtcNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVv4IdGtcNw&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;nUadVQZOX4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUadVQZOX4M[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;nZ-wstbaTzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ-wstbaTzM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;1L-PEkZwMTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1L-PEkZwMTQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;xVieaq0niYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVieaq0niYk&amp;feature=fvwp[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;0-cpL--0AQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-cpL--0AQA[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;trOK7wx8GDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trOK7wx8GDo&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;EK60xdRjfvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK60xdRjfvo&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 13, 2012)

x is the reason i started riding as a youngboi
[video=youtube;ThlhSnRk21E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThlhSnRk21E&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;cCTuS-lgqWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCTuS-lgqWQ&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 13, 2012)

I cant rep you again yet.


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;dq-nus6qMgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dq-nus6qMgw[/video]


----------



## HandOfDoom (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;Q77YBmtd2Rw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q77YBmtd2Rw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## 48martin (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;dx0jCejPenY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dx0jCejPenY&amp;feature=g-like&amp;context=G2d6aa9bALT4cveAAMAA[/video]

music for a rainy day.


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;1bk8s7JpKv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bk8s7JpKv0[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;OcwbIF02Z5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcwbIF02Z5M&amp;feature=g-vrec&amp;context=G24bb84eRVAAAAAAAAAg[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;VQH8ZTgna3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQH8ZTgna3Q&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;DohRa9lsx0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DohRa9lsx0Q&amp;feature=related[/video][


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice one Rob


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;0L1hD5OlPtw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L1hD5OlPtw&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 13, 2012)

Rob your inbox is full mate.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 13, 2012)

i will fix that right away 
[video=youtube;lc8qhBF_KpA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc8qhBF_KpA[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;1AO9-nbtV2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AO9-nbtV2M&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;u4rsqBGSGF8]http://youtu.be/u4rsqBGSGF8[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;wV6ovLKpyqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wV6ovLKpyqQ[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;Lz2HZg9kNQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lz2HZg9kNQE&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 13, 2012)

somthing i grew up on ,this is for you kizphilly[video=youtube;rKTUAESacQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKTUAESacQM[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;5eAQa4MOGkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eAQa4MOGkE&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;0qDjwoPXbss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qDjwoPXbss&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## HandOfDoom (Apr 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;bWEJHg4Hgqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWEJHg4Hgqc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## HandOfDoom (Apr 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;8bdeizHM9OU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bdeizHM9OU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## HandOfDoom (Apr 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;Q77YBmtd2Rw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q77YBmtd2Rw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Apr 14, 2012)

im listening to the dog snorring?


----------



## HandOfDoom (Apr 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;lbS9S60AZSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbS9S60AZSw&amp;feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## HandOfDoom (Apr 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;JYZktLCBxjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYZktLCBxjk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Why don't they make music like this anymore?

[video=youtube;_pVihntUEVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pVihntUEVw[/video]


----------



## HandOfDoom (Apr 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;56NfNEQlumg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56NfNEQlumg&amp;feature=g-vrec&amp;context=G2fdab7cRVAAAAAAAAAQ[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 14, 2012)

my niggas
[video=youtube;824fCq8GcRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=824fCq8GcRI[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;c1igX5ZBl_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1igX5ZBl_E[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;6F0yRjm_d6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6F0yRjm_d6s[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;gG_dA32oH44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG_dA32oH44&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;nwyjxsOYnys]http://youtu.be/nwyjxsOYnys[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;XpntYM4wcAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpntYM4wcAo&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## 48martin (Apr 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;U6-MNEDcscY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6-MNEDcscY&amp;feature=g-like&amp;context=G2cf944fALT4pK0gBKAA[/video]


----------



## 48martin (Apr 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;PI71k5JOURQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PI71k5JOURQ[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;AnN4i4GNNZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnN4i4GNNZU&amp;list=FLRCHVOFYSluWcOZjqJmdSWw&amp; index=9&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;w959gfM25D4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w959gfM25D4&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;lDTs3kGCmYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDTs3kGCmYE&amp;feature=g-crec-u&amp;context=G2c5eb6eRCGXQYbcTJ33Yhnwlx0QdSrPznn1ny4w 6NFZCdtMAVToo[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;yljdOrP3Zeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yljdOrP3Zeo&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## dam612 (Apr 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;DQgrce1VflI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQgrce1VflI[/video]
Was anyone at coachella? woulda love to see this.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;_F_SXq0zSDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_F_SXq0zSDY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;6FEYDKzMNXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=6FEYDKzMNXo[/video]

close enough.


----------



## skefaman (Apr 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;BuCeUIzk4Jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuCeUIzk4Jw[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 17, 2012)

[youtube]-uvDYQbh0ic[/youtube]


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 17, 2012)

[youtube]04EXfdrpfRE[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;OpkRG4U6whs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpkRG4U6whs[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;M4THO7nZb-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4THO7nZb-8[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;oECMdFpMp-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oECMdFpMp-c[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;L50iIZtr27E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L50iIZtr27E&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Apr 17, 2012)

not listening to them right this sec, but i took these last night...great show...


----------



## 420DankStank (Apr 18, 2012)

MeWithoutYou
[video=youtube_share;Kr9MJWYEN80]http://youtu.be/Kr9MJWYEN80[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;SYzraMwM8n0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYzraMwM8n0&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Apr 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;VQudnKo6O64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQudnKo6O64&amp;list=PL60D9FB3A3C545EBD&amp;index= 2&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;UiLUwHU5Qs4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiLUwHU5Qs4&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;0YDAhtVYCYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YDAhtVYCYA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## MountainManGanjaGrower (Apr 18, 2012)

[youtube]6CpTsM2hD8E[/youtube]

[youtube]zVsrIeveDAI[/youtube]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;JRTmGCggwZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRTmGCggwZ0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;egJR3K6UIJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egJR3K6UIJY&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 18, 2012)

r.i.p.
[video=youtube;_YPz6l99AGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YPz6l99AGI&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;73cr9ysuhdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73cr9ysuhdg&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;lkMs2YI8x68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkMs2YI8x68&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;n7DDTd_ZZIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=n7DDTd_ZZIk[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;xVieaq0niYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=xVieaq0niYk[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;t3rcgknNzX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3rcgknNzX8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Apr 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;Oclk_RLzJeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oclk_RLzJeY[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 19, 2012)

http://www.datpiff.com/pop-mixtape-player.php?id=m0d2b4e7


----------



## Systehm (Apr 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;S_963r-fLFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_963r-fLFE[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;VRQhWmDwjlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRQhWmDwjlo&amp;feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## ...... (Apr 19, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> http://www.datpiff.com/pop-mixtape-player.php?id=m0d2b4e7


wish I could like this lol.........And you know that dream chasers 2 about to come out on the 24th.


----------



## ...... (Apr 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;j1Tx6r6bo5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1Tx6r6bo5E[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Apr 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;W-xLQLBfeUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-xLQLBfeUQ&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Apr 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;32INUJdxbRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32INUJdxbRk[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 19, 2012)

...... said:


> wish I could like this lol.........And you know that dream chasers 2 about to come out on the 24th.


that shits a classic i still got that mixtape in my truck.i know i been waiting for some new meek for a min he need to drop an album asap


----------



## Systehm (Apr 19, 2012)

I feel like i'm the only one who thinks Meek isn't as good as he used to be, he was way better back on the streets freestyling haha. I just don't like MMG, but I respect what everyone else likeskiss-ass


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;CMV3aBqQghE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMV3aBqQghE[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 19, 2012)

Systehm said:


> I feel like i'm the only one who thinks Meek isn't as good as he used to be, he was way better back on the streets freestyling haha. I just don't like MMG, but I respect what everyone else likeskiss-ass


ofcourse he gonna switch it up he aint in the hood nomore he seen diffrent shit now i do miss that hunger he use to have thou


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 19, 2012)

if this boi dont get a deal soon im done wit rap lol
[video=youtube;qn33l6vwxKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qn33l6vwxKM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah no doubt, I just miss his old style. He's still a good ass rapper, just not into most of his new stuff.


----------



## Systehm (Apr 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;qHgDeppYSpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHgDeppYSpU[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Apr 19, 2012)

Just wanted to let you guys see how fucking* HORRIBLE *this song is. Fuck Jose Guapo lol.
[video=youtube;TSGDePMv9As]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSGDePMv9As[/video]


----------



## ...... (Apr 19, 2012)

Systehm said:


> I feel like i'm the only one who thinks Meek isn't as good as he used to be, he was way better back on the streets freestyling haha. I just don't like MMG, but I respect what everyone else likeskiss-ass


I feel you about MMG,I dont really like them either except for wale,he's alright but meeks the best on that label.I wish T.I. never got booked and he was still with them.
But I disagree about meek being not as good....Mr.philadelphia and dream chasers are still my shit.His freestyles were hot as shit back in the day though coming at nut ass reed and shit lol but Im glad he didn't keep battling,He's better at making songs.

And I love how he blew up I remember making a thread on here about him a couple years ago and only like one person on here knew who he was and now he's known throughout the country.Went from seeing this dirty ass youngbull down south philly rapping circles around the old heads to getting rich and being signed to one of the biggest labels in the industry.


----------



## ...... (Apr 19, 2012)

still one of my favorite meek songs
[video=youtube;B8kkXjO7qzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8kkXjO7qzM[/video]


----------



## ...... (Apr 19, 2012)

rico hot as shit to at rapping but he a fucking weirdo lol
[video=youtube;dv2rl9bmCfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dv2rl9bmCfM[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 19, 2012)

...... said:


> I feel you about MMG,I dont really like them either except for wale,he's alright but meeks the best on that label.I wish T.I. never got booked and he was still with them.
> But I disagree about meek being not as good....Mr.philadelphia and dream chasers are still my shit.His freestyles were hot as shit back in the day though coming at nut ass reed and shit lol but Im glad he didn't keep battling,He's better at making songs.
> 
> And I love how he blew up I remember making a thread on here about him a couple years ago and only like one person on here knew who he was and now he's known throughout the country.Went from seeing this dirty ass youngbull down south philly rapping circles around the old heads to getting rich and being signed to one of the biggest labels in the industry.


he went from being a dirty youngboi killing all the dvds to where hes at now its crazy


----------



## Sensi Estrella (Apr 19, 2012)

I am listening to Ellie Goulding. I love her.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;NNNR8UX7oKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNNR8UX7oKk[/video] New Rammstein!


----------



## malignant (Apr 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;gAYL5H46QnQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAYL5H46QnQ[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;83ICHQQiTCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83ICHQQiTCY&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;hOIsYA1QDuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOIsYA1QDuk&amp;NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## psari (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;wN2l-9BNnDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wN2l-9BNnDc[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 20, 2012)

lmao
[video=youtube;W6YIDQDCvlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6YIDQDCvlY&amp;feature=g-u-u&amp;context=G29cbea3FUAAAAAAAAAA[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;Hy3fs7adbs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hy3fs7adbs0[/video]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;aJznI121Ox0]http://youtu.be/aJznI121Ox0[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;i28sFb0VcIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i28sFb0VcIU&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;L8X6MAA40yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8X6MAA40yw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;VZ2DSbq76vI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ2DSbq76vI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;YmneyvsH7zA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmneyvsH7zA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;92FCRmggNqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92FCRmggNqQ&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;TMflmqGXGXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMflmqGXGXc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;iyTOZ2mS0sQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=iyTOZ2mS0sQ&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;S5G8i0Hw0wM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5G8i0Hw0wM[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;NsmqZND1KfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=NsmqZND1KfA[/video]


----------



## F A B (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;gKw5mBh4rYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKw5mBh4rYs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;flYBX8LUdEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flYBX8LUdEw&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;8mXRQpJZ9RE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mXRQpJZ9RE&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;-OVPUGn_U_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OVPUGn_U_8[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)

+ rep................... Thanks.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;dR9GRK9vrlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR9GRK9vrlU&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;m5vw4ajnWGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5vw4ajnWGA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;rJOsjP33nF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJOsjP33nF4&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;mChfeLQxhU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mChfeLQxhU8[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;ItidomdLszk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItidomdLszk&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;bgg2hHHtAsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgg2hHHtAsA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;mNvnfq5zoxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNvnfq5zoxg[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;rK61UxJBUYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rK61UxJBUYs&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;wgtU_SJ72Ng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgtU_SJ72Ng&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;XpntYM4wcAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpntYM4wcAo&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;1BeTqapowAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BeTqapowAU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;1Z2lQpk2Hvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Z2lQpk2Hvs&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;OTc_Jmn5QDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTc_Jmn5QDo&amp;feature=g-crec-u&amp;context=G2447187RCGXQYbcTJ33bdws_mchdloprxEyu6Ma lGdZaMgTZNa0w[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;Lxal1wEGJTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lxal1wEGJTA[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;cAw0xrasBYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAw0xrasBYs[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;twaW_1WgsOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twaW_1WgsOQ[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;r9uEtplq6CI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9uEtplq6CI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;_lal9taexSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lal9taexSw&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;lwLdMopDYkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwLdMopDYkc&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;JfWaN-6ygcU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfWaN-6ygcU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;lSyl3nQO_Bo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSyl3nQO_Bo&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=AL94UKMT qg-9CJx16wiF8IuSsI3qxRGgbY&amp;playnext=2[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;l8wscdKgigA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8wscdKgigA&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;WFYnoisPBIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFYnoisPBIY&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9CJx16wiF8IuSsI3qxRGgbY[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;WAgLfOfPceg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAgLfOfPceg&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9CJx16wiF8IuSsI3qxRGgbY[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;GsyJVv-9ygM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsyJVv-9ygM&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9CJx16wiF8IuSsI3qxRGgbY&amp;playnext=1[/video]


----------



## ...... (Apr 21, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> lmao
> [video=youtube;W6YIDQDCvlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6YIDQDCvlY&amp;feature=g-u-u&amp;context=G29cbea3FUAAAAAAAAAA[/video]


lmfao peanut is funny as shit....He be smoking weed and slapping people up with his .38 lol.They even got some bitch to fuck that puppet.Peanuts like the adult swim version of cousin skeeter.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;msN4Giuv6-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msN4Giuv6-c&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 21, 2012)

...... said:


> lmfao peanut is funny as shit....He be smoking weed and slapping people up with his .38 lol.They even got some bitch to fuck that puppet.Peanuts like the adult swim version of cousin skeeter.


lol peanut is crazy as shit they need to give him a show on adult swim


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;9hqakv6cfqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hqakv6cfqg&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;mlxNuKM-xiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlxNuKM-xiQ&amp;feature=g-vrec&amp;context=G234183cRVAAAAAAAABA[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;gTtf-e3uFsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTtf-e3uFsI&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;UGz8ZZ9cX64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGz8ZZ9cX64[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;p1cum0R0SAE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1cum0R0SAE&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;qFfDnmr_f2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFfDnmr_f2M&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;GMnUaQHeq5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMnUaQHeq5I[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;o2G5mYICwbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2G5mYICwbM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;E7dq6w9klDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7dq6w9klDg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;6ZwMs2fLoVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZwMs2fLoVE&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;qHYOXyy1ToI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHYOXyy1ToI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Apr 21, 2012)

cliche but this song is the shit. This whole album is the shit....RIP Guru

[video=youtube;J-ChwVjpnLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-ChwVjpnLE[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;YfpRm-p7qlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfpRm-p7qlY&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;-z-EGRbtxlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z-EGRbtxlw[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;_R78SJY7Nc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_R78SJY7Nc8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Apr 21, 2012)

he puts every other rapper to shame....or any lyricist 

[video=youtube;8iUWGhnqBxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iUWGhnqBxM[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 21, 2012)

bricks use to kill it
[video=youtube;8-JmQTLrtfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-JmQTLrtfE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

This guy puts anybody to shame and is just as fast as twista. I dont think these fast rappers breathe. 


[video=youtube;9Gn3OJH3VVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Gn3OJH3VVo&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;lsDFPpgv0J8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsDFPpgv0J8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;eHOshGKPWvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHOshGKPWvc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;66AwxB74wNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66AwxB74wNk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;IzOxefS0hD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzOxefS0hD8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;MW7EW8FJKW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MW7EW8FJKW4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;6FmWAvyTYBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FmWAvyTYBA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;cPbOvf4yZCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPbOvf4yZCQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Apr 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;JoMPxSi9iUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoMPxSi9iUM[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 22, 2012)

^^^^^ LIKE.


----------



## malignant (Apr 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;VvLPrWqBjl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvLPrWqBjl8&amp;feature=email[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Apr 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;4riCUJ3l6Lk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4riCUJ3l6Lk[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Apr 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;oenEOLZGDuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oenEOLZGDuU[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Apr 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZBNh2PPqlJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBNh2PPqlJs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;Oa6vU3yCZ_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oa6vU3yCZ_s&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;9WekyM4l9KM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WekyM4l9KM[/video]


----------



## Still Blazin87 (Apr 23, 2012)

http://youtu.be/7C7RLb4Ksb8


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;_R78SJY7Nc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_R78SJY7Nc8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;ULOuArW6WoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULOuArW6WoM&amp;feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;zxxES__o4w4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxxES__o4w4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;v9Y-CSQor5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9Y-CSQor5s&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;UfMrLTbog0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=UfMrLTbog0o[/video]


----------



## psari (Apr 23, 2012)

Today in the spring air ... face stealing goodness. It's so green and alive. But its not home again yet.

[video=youtube;06jFQMxPtxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06jFQMxPtxw[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;mw0febBGS_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mw0febBGS_E&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;wWJqt0u_TCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWJqt0u_TCs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;CppEdwTQptk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CppEdwTQptk&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Apr 23, 2012)

My buddy who Dj's and produces dubstep. Re-uploading some of his mixes onto YouTube now that they let us use longer videos. Facebook.com/youandme420 http://youtu.be/ayPtblyes_g


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;5aCoQOYmqWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aCoQOYmqWI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Ringsixty (Apr 23, 2012)

CCR & DB

Some old time music stuff. ...classic


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;6BrgDgrTbeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BrgDgrTbeg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;OGHyutNq-S4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGHyutNq-S4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;xMUK1p71xd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMUK1p71xd8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;G9-wobZRe8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9-wobZRe8c&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;zBhIguhv80Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBhIguhv80Y[/video]


----------



## red0021 (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;whjD_1E0Lls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whjD_1E0Lls[/video]


----------



## Grampa (Apr 24, 2012)

Last five songs to play this afternoon

Break on through - the doors

up around the bend - ccr

happy together - the turtles

ko ko blue - zz top

come together - the beatles


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;TEejWL5OVcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEejWL5OVcM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Apr 24, 2012)

Crizzly Presents: Crunkstep

[video=youtube;Gv1wQg4Ltgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gv1wQg4Ltgk[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 24, 2012)

pain music
[video=youtube;CNVg4IRRHYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNVg4IRRHYU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;cZOSrIEgocw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZOSrIEgocw&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;UWVsCsG3YJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWVsCsG3YJQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;UfMrLTbog0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfMrLTbog0o&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;yG-iaNWXupk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG-iaNWXupk[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;vB_zxPzN0BY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vB_zxPzN0BY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;jb3uneGh0ZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jb3uneGh0ZE&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 24, 2012)

ghetto studio status lol still fire thou
[video=youtube;QFo-A2Cb9cQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFo-A2Cb9cQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 24, 2012)

http://www.datpiff.com/SANTOS-x-DIZZLE-DIZZ-x-MUGGA-JONES-x-MARONTHETRACK-We-Run-The-Streets-Present-Northern-Hospitality-mixtape.290887.html


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;GrghtXWfVYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrghtXWfVYM&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=AL94UKMT qg-9AIE5HbLkQZb_qWITOilyfV&amp;playnext=2[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;Ninp6rrNgHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ninp6rrNgHY&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=AL94UKMT qg-9AIE5HbLkQZb_qWITOilyfV&amp;playnext=1[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;mre6F-UoW3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mre6F-UoW3E&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9AIE5HbLkQZb_qWITOilyfV&amp;playnext=2[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;au0AkGyJmhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=au0AkGyJmhc[/video]

If I showed the masses where we was at and where we was going I'd shatter the social balance of the world as we know it


----------



## BA142 (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;6qSoDLk6_s0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qSoDLk6_s0[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;quzObvtIgwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quzObvtIgwk&amp;list=FLRCHVOFYSluWcOZjqJmdSWw&amp; index=1&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;XdQCb807jdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdQCb807jdE&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;6fnIoWKYy8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fnIoWKYy8E&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;-uwacLOnyKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uwacLOnyKA&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;CbwSDXIINoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbwSDXIINoA[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;lotkzHsIuoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lotkzHsIuoA&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;Bn1Ca8izXto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn1Ca8izXto&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;TUeLNimOjmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUeLNimOjmk&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;ws6zCW6zXAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ws6zCW6zXAM&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;CHekNnySAfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHekNnySAfM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;g3t6YDnGXAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3t6YDnGXAc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;fZReakHut2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZReakHut2s[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;LRt2jX1kaYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRt2jX1kaYo&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;k-ARuoSFflc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-ARuoSFflc&amp;feature=list_related&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=AL9 4UKMTqg-9ChwC8nK6iFBLxXY6Hnwyvv[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;k9nx4IG-Wa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9nx4IG-Wa0[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;eqyUAtzS_6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqyUAtzS_6M&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=AL94UKMT qg-9ChwC8nK6iFBLxXY6Hnwyvv&amp;playnext=5[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;gDlUc7rmfvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDlUc7rmfvY&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=AL94UKMT qg-9ChwC8nK6iFBLxXY6Hnwyvv&amp;playnext=10[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;am6rArVPip8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am6rArVPip8&amp;ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;Cb71N2VDSuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cb71N2VDSuA[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;OOgpT5rEKIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOgpT5rEKIU[/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;iKEv9y8B4og]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKEv9y8B4og&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;824fCq8GcRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=824fCq8GcRI[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;Es104lYyWq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Es104lYyWq4[/video]


----------



## SofiaFatale (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;ovsjkYytGOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovsjkYytGOU[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 25, 2012)

The video length above is 4:20..

[video=youtube;x-S09EFGddc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-S09EFGddc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;ws6zCW6zXAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ws6zCW6zXAM&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;DOmtb-nhIDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOmtb-nhIDI&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9CyqJ-Uo3qauR6OPHc9c5VG&amp;playnext=2[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;D46LlRZ7jZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D46LlRZ7jZU[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;4jF9Farn6K8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jF9Farn6K8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;NV24IaOQ-RU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NV24IaOQ-RU&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;gbO2_077ixs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbO2_077ixs[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;yOxFl4dna3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOxFl4dna3o&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;zJPpx8vHoII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJPpx8vHoII[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;_RgtN5lLLBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RgtN5lLLBw&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;_KYyQlleoeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KYyQlleoeU[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;9zVAcpBQ9Zs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zVAcpBQ9Zs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;othZ0WmCYLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=othZ0WmCYLI&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;MbXWrmQW-OE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbXWrmQW-OE&amp;ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;3T1c7GkzRQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3T1c7GkzRQQ&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;aENX1Sf3fgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aENX1Sf3fgQ&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;zPwMdZOlPo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPwMdZOlPo8&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;MX6MvV8cbh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MX6MvV8cbh8&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;Wx7frhRFtgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx7frhRFtgs&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;WAgLfOfPceg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAgLfOfPceg&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;WFYnoisPBIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFYnoisPBIY&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=AL94UKMT qg-9CJx16wiF8IuSsI3qxRGgbY&amp;playnext=3[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;yIwkg5OCv4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIwkg5OCv4w&amp;feature=bf_prev&amp;list=AL94UKMTq g-9CJx16wiF8IuSsI3qxRGgbY[/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 26, 2012)

Gotta speed things up in here
[video=youtube;zpyXKB291Io]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpyXKB291Io&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;jU5tqD21qu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU5tqD21qu4&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=AL94UKMT qg-9CJx16wiF8IuSsI3qxRGgbY&amp;playnext=5[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;hTWKbfoikeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTWKbfoikeg&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;so5XDNmFtd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=so5XDNmFtd4[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;ItidomdLszk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItidomdLszk&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;isaXqowHZuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isaXqowHZuU[/video]


----------



## The cap (Apr 27, 2012)

Something a bit mellow..!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhB_nvYOK4k&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;SELHPx-ZvOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SELHPx-ZvOc[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 27, 2012)

Full Album...........................


[video=youtube;IMsafvWiFaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMsafvWiFaQ&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;082_A6YrS2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=082_A6YrS2w&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;XLn7snLiNcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLn7snLiNcY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## PrivateEye6 (Apr 27, 2012)

1 Odd future wolf gang!
2 tech n9ne
3 slaughterhouse
4 the doors
5 Rakim


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 27, 2012)

Full album................




[video=youtube;KrjZ_Egjst8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrjZ_Egjst8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;Wx7frhRFtgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Wx7frhRFtgs[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZdnjbzB8Nh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdnjbzB8Nh4&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;cPbOvf4yZCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=cPbOvf4yZCQ[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;6FmWAvyTYBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=6FmWAvyTYBA[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;fsrFIe0ZXTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsrFIe0ZXTo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;kTfGCe3dZ1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTfGCe3dZ1A&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9Adjq3ZaHG8wTFcf4IBNIam[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;aTgWDu9Sxkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTgWDu9Sxkw&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9Adjq3ZaHG8wTFcf4IBNIam[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;OGNSeLb0Aic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGNSeLb0Aic&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9Adjq3ZaHG8wTFcf4IBNIam[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;Gw8luwwwXzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gw8luwwwXzc&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9Adjq3ZaHG8wTFcf4IBNIam[/video]


----------



## HandOfDoom (Apr 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;cfOa1a8hYP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfOa1a8hYP8[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;eHOshGKPWvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=eHOshGKPWvc#![/video]


----------



## BA142 (Apr 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;57j0Sz9DK6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57j0Sz9DK6Y[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;x3w9e7b9fAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3w9e7b9fAw[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;8sqRtnvlxxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sqRtnvlxxI[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;bvRc7pwnt0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvRc7pwnt0U&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Apr 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;tApyHnEcZVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tApyHnEcZVc[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice one


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;HOUdG4M5eKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOUdG4M5eKM&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;9st9LSvzYjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9st9LSvzYjU&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;DILqdF6dmOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DILqdF6dmOQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Apr 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;l0NOHIMRAN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0NOHIMRAN4[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Apr 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;MpfXML1XQG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpfXML1XQG8[/video]


----------



## BA142 (May 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;KucwUw3Nbgg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KucwUw3Nbgg[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;oc8Ok9Ckq8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc8Ok9Ckq8Y[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;1tgUCp59eo0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tgUCp59eo0[/video]


----------



## just enjoy this shit (May 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzi24Nssiow

Ofwgkta- oldie


----------



## Harleequin (May 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;CFysfYms-8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFysfYms-8o[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;5Apu8h_u-vI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Apu8h_u-vI[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZaWIh3P6btU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaWIh3P6btU&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;nlDOMskSKeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlDOMskSKeE&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Systehm (May 1, 2012)

Cassidy's back mutha fuckas! 215 all day!
[video=youtube;mp2zvNj-KCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mp2zvNj-KCw[/video]


----------



## Systehm (May 1, 2012)

For anybody who likes KMK. I was at the concert at TLA in Philly last Friday, figured i'd post my vid.
When they played Where's the Weed At they brought out a plant, shit was fucking crazy! 
[video=youtube;d7nNG0VRnFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7nNG0VRnFA[/video]


----------



## FranJan (May 1, 2012)

Hahahahahahahah can you believe that I was listening to "Stairway" when I saw this thread . God I'm so embarrassed, I hope none of you saw me. LOL


----------



## Systehm (May 1, 2012)

lol this thread has become a mostly hard rap thread, best music thread ever!


----------



## MountainManGanjaGrower (May 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;t7xwJ1-S6Bc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7xwJ1-S6Bc[/video]

dope song to just chill to


----------



## thump easy (May 2, 2012)

listening to my girlfriend bitch at me.... *HEY SHUT THE FUCK UP*.. ow wait im sorry i was yelling back..


----------



## MountainManGanjaGrower (May 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;q50xzhDO9lI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q50xzhDO9lI[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;q8stHPFyc7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8stHPFyc7Q[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;n_Z21hGb96g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_Z21hGb96g&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;5HNhZbX4abw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HNhZbX4abw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ...... (May 2, 2012)

Systehm said:


> Cassidy's back mutha fuckas! 215 all day!


man cass never left lol.He's still one of the best in philly but nobodies fucking with meek right now,Meek the best on MMG.
Him and fab killed that beat though I heard it for the first time the other day.


[video=youtube;dE5zG4icx1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dE5zG4icx1Q[/video]

And what the fucks up with the site right now,it keeps saying im trying to post 2 videos and shit lol


----------



## ...... (May 2, 2012)

And any of yall going to meek birthday party show on the 6th?I heard it's only like 40-70 dollars and it's gonna be crazy im trying to go.It's at the union transfer at like 11th and spring garden.I never been in there.
[video=youtube;CbwSDXIINoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbwSDXIINoA[/video]


----------



## Systehm (May 2, 2012)

Wish I could man, will be crazy. I want to go see Yo Gotti and Gille at TLA on the 16th, that will be the shit.
[video=youtube;69sJCd1uFuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69sJCd1uFuI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Systehm (May 2, 2012)

Anybody a Tech fan here? Him and Prozak will be at TLA in June I think, definitely going to see that shit. Oh and MGK will be there too, but i'm not really happy about that lol
[video=youtube;j8nKQEheD7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8nKQEheD7k[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 3, 2012)

[video]http://www.datpiff.com/pop-mixtape-player.php?id=m2306d62[/video]


----------



## Systehm (May 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;yIg8bMeC-48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIg8bMeC-48&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## snew (May 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKTXJUYiAT4&feature=relmfu

Got to love the Chocolate Drops


----------



## Harleequin (May 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;ipnayzUp5dE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipnayzUp5dE[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;mwUHL58EayU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwUHL58EayU&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;IyF6IvyH81A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyF6IvyH81A&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## bud nugbong (May 5, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Za5wwxsuvhw]http://youtu.be/Za5wwxsuvhw[/video]

flashback


----------



## MountainManGanjaGrower (May 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;-7yR8kWhBMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7yR8kWhBMk[/video]


----------



## rmx (May 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;UCQkL6i-2bM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCQkL6i-2bM[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;ql1qMqEWU7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql1qMqEWU7I&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 7, 2012)

dream chasers 2 shit hot so far


----------



## Systehm (May 7, 2012)

I'll throw up some Meek for once lol
[video=youtube;xA-8eyUJgPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA-8eyUJgPQ[/video]


----------



## Systehm (May 7, 2012)

And another, i'm in a good mood today 
[video=youtube;dy74WXmD_x4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy74WXmD_x4[/video]


----------



## MrFrance (May 8, 2012)

Always on my mind - willie nelson


----------



## kizphilly (May 8, 2012)

old school meek on this jawn
[video=youtube;hUuzjbOF8bU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUuzjbOF8bU[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;WWZX27Itsw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWZX27Itsw8&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=FLRCHVOF YSluWcOZjqJmdSWw&amp;playnext=1[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;cADB2cNAaGE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cADB2cNAaGE&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Systehm (May 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;_6xGEHo5koY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6xGEHo5koY[/video]
Had to post this with all the Meek on here lol
Reed's pretty good, this is old as shit anyway though.


----------



## kizphilly (May 8, 2012)

reed use to kill shit 
[video=youtube;NL-GulTY1w4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NL-GulTY1w4[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (May 8, 2012)

Meek Mill Dreamchasers 2 ....HE goes in [youtube]2-fyeWcHHEc[/youtube]


----------



## kizphilly (May 9, 2012)

meek shut down datpiff he def gonna do numbers when his album drop 

[video=youtube;eQuMjjKaKhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQuMjjKaKhY&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;xs5eO_TRT1c]http://youtu.be/xs5eO_TRT1c[/video]


----------



## VLRD.Kush (May 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;8k877pM3kcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8k877pM3kcs[/video]

olddddd Wiz


----------



## VLRD.Kush (May 9, 2012)

Gonna be honest, stoned and about to go HAM on the music.

[video=youtube_share;ZzQAiauOQRo]http://youtu.be/ZzQAiauOQRo[/video]


----------



## Systehm (May 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;zmVPMel0h5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmVPMel0h5U[/video]


----------



## VLRD.Kush (May 9, 2012)

RIP MCA

[video=youtube;evA-R9OS-Vo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evA-R9OS-Vo&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 10, 2012)

vid starts at 130 lol
[video=youtube;nzDThjckXWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzDThjckXWE[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;D46LlRZ7jZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=D46LlRZ7jZU&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## InCognition (May 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kffacxfA7G4&ob=av2e

This shit is hot right here.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;VYKSqbtMYKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYKSqbtMYKo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## MrFrance (May 13, 2012)

I touch myself - Divinyls


----------



## kizphilly (May 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;Gg-n_N12rD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gg-n_N12rD0[/video]


----------



## BA142 (May 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;thXOi0nRvHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thXOi0nRvHI&amp;feature=related[/video]

freestyle


----------



## BA142 (May 13, 2012)

sickest verse EVER. no joke wordplay and metaphors are nuts 

[video=youtube;fx1crp46Oy0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx1crp46Oy0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## BA142 (May 13, 2012)

Rakim and Bis....dope track. One of the few tracks that Bis gets beat on...Rakim's verses are ridiculous 

[video=youtube;_lLdJIx6iGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lLdJIx6iGc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Ryandoe11 (May 13, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> [video=youtube;Gg-n_N12rD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gg-n_N12rD0[/video]


im guessing your black??


----------



## MrFrance (May 14, 2012)

Prince mix tape


----------



## kizphilly (May 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;3KnRD7OB0rc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KnRD7OB0rc&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## VLRD.Kush (May 14, 2012)

1Shot1Kill said:


> [video=youtube_share;xs5eO_TRT1c]http://youtu.be/xs5eO_TRT1c[/video]


no offense to you, that shit is GOD AWFUL


----------



## kizphilly (May 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;cKjDGM3joDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKjDGM3joDQ[/video]


----------



## hallucihonesty (May 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;hctZHMzT9O4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hctZHMzT9O4[/video]

If you dont like JB you suck


----------



## RedRick (May 16, 2012)

David Bowie - Station to Station (Album)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91_XJQN3U-4

(Just the title track, but wanted to share)


----------



## kizphilly (May 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;r3Oc986TSr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3Oc986TSr8[/video]


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (May 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;kjbGKRkFMWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjbGKRkFMWY[/video]Fuck Chris brown and waynes verses though.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;ndbynUhhHFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndbynUhhHFk[/video]


----------



## Squatch (May 16, 2012)

Guns N Roses - night train
Metallica - Breadfan
Tesla - Changes


----------



## MountainManGanjaGrower (May 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;yXhbA9wYVs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXhbA9wYVs0[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (May 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;N9Kkp1bsjBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9Kkp1bsjBw[/video]


----------



## MrFrance (May 18, 2012)

Brass in Pocket - The Pretenders 

[youtube]pIO7QYmo2cA[/youtube]


----------



## MrFrance (May 18, 2012)

Don't get me wrong - Pretenders


----------



## Skutch (May 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;lkdsm7HGh2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkdsm7HGh2k[/video]


----------



## Skutch (May 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;5yD9O1g_zjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yD9O1g_zjY&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Skutch (May 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;JTCPwPKo6NM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTCPwPKo6NM[/video]


----------



## Skutch (May 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;UQNQi1re4tU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQNQi1re4tU[/video]


----------



## Skutch (May 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;Hw0SOLGB41o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw0SOLGB41o[/video]


----------



## Skutch (May 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;aMi2mahWAfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMi2mahWAfg[/video]


----------



## Skutch (May 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;IlRai6lugRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlRai6lugRE[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;IzmZCtMMba8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=IzmZCtMMba8#![/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (May 18, 2012)

[youtube]ZwWbOqF49MA[/youtube]

Not a "artist" HD live this shit


----------



## MrFrance (May 18, 2012)

I think we're alone now - tiffany


----------



## MrFrance (May 18, 2012)

the twist - chubby checker


----------



## MrFrance (May 18, 2012)

Rhythm is a dancer - snap


----------



## MrFrance (May 18, 2012)

Tone LOC

song .......


----------



## MrFrance (May 18, 2012)

Regulate - G child


----------



## MrFrance (May 18, 2012)

Harlem Shuffle - the rolling stones


----------



## MrFrance (May 18, 2012)

Stevie Wonder (paedo) - I just called to say i love you


----------



## MrFrance (May 18, 2012)

Right On - Pasadenas


----------



## MrFrance (May 18, 2012)

Iwanna be sedated (natural born chiller mix) - Ramones


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WGRP7e8NH8&feature=related


----------



## MrFrance (May 18, 2012)

The look of love - ABC


----------



## MrFrance (May 18, 2012)

caravan of love - .house martians


----------



## MrFrance (May 18, 2012)

Give me hope Joanne - Eddy Grant


----------



## MrFrance (May 18, 2012)

Young at Heart  - bluebells


----------



## MrFrance (May 18, 2012)

Live and let die -Beatles

the germans were wrong the thing too study was the beaver. what would you take over the Alps?


----------



## MrFrance (May 18, 2012)

the beaver will chop your water supply (bye bye) and thinks it's doing a wonderful job!


----------



## MrFrance (May 18, 2012)

best warrior the world ever knew - Beaver


----------



## malignant (May 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;VvLPrWqBjl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvLPrWqBjl8[/video]
i listen to this several times a day


----------



## kizphilly (May 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;isxrPS5MP0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isxrPS5MP0A&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (May 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;yIsj4FSkJFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIsj4FSkJFY[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (May 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;TldUEViX36c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TldUEViX36c[/video]


----------



## RC7 (May 19, 2012)

throwback [youtube]_n0ZKu27MTw[/youtube]


----------



## alberts (May 20, 2012)

There There. (The Boney King Of Nowhere.)
[h=1]Hail to the Thief[/h]


----------



## kizphilly (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;abLMwnKKY_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abLMwnKKY_U&amp;list=FLRCHVOFYSluWcOZjqJmdSWw&amp; index=2&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;_5ZChhnwCS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5ZChhnwCS0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (May 20, 2012)

[youtube]dbmM_MzlHGA[/youtube]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 20, 2012)

[youtube]LrQjXSboKb0[/youtube]

Awesome


----------



## Ringsixty (May 20, 2012)

Smoking and listening to some Fusion Jazz


----------



## kizphilly (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;D46LlRZ7jZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D46LlRZ7jZU&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## obijohn (May 20, 2012)

alberts said:


> There There. (The Boney King Of Nowhere.)
> *Hail to the Thief*



Best band ever


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;jXygVlgPkn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXygVlgPkn0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## dawida (May 21, 2012)

as always i rarely heard foreign songs ...but:
i like some eng romantic songs ....:
song : Solided or flying without wings 
artists : west life team


----------



## bud nugbong (May 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;SuyvT8nFMLY]http://youtu.be/SuyvT8nFMLY[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;HK3CPUOYSjw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HK3CPUOYSjw[/video]


----------



## Systehm (May 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;n2QA9mS_FqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2QA9mS_FqM[/video]


----------



## Systehm (May 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;Q_UO9xXcCtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_UO9xXcCtM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;28_DeeT_YXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28_DeeT_YXM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## VLRD.Kush (May 21, 2012)

4 to the FLOOR

[video=youtube;QQJToLcHm3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQJToLcHm3g&amp;list=HL1337633432&amp;feature=mh_l olz[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (May 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;CzRYocokPu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzRYocokPu0[/video]


----------



## MrFrance (May 22, 2012)

JCB song - Nizlopi

[youtube]82Dv7aGW1IE[/youtube]


----------



## kizphilly (May 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;T8Wx5-f_q7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8Wx5-f_q7Q&amp;list=FLRCHVOFYSluWcOZjqJmdSWw&amp;index=1&amp;featur e=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;6fLN0Nypji8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fLN0Nypji8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## scroglodyte (May 22, 2012)

my wife's yammerin'


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;uokL1JrLjKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&amp;v=uokL1JrLjKE&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## malignant (May 23, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;MwMyiDbQrjY]http://youtu.be/MwMyiDbQrjY[/video]


----------



## smok3h (May 23, 2012)

Daft Punk - Make Love

An underrated little ditty, I must say.


----------



## kizphilly (May 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;b8daERdI3ks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8daERdI3ks&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 23, 2012)

ppl sleeping on young chris he stilll one of the nicest out
[video=youtube;hD1akfMePKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD1akfMePKs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;Fu-fRUzxVs4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fu-fRUzxVs4[/video]


----------



## VLRD.Kush (May 23, 2012)

burning purple flowers
[video=youtube;wsTMXy2KDn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsTMXy2KDn0[/video]


----------



## RC7 (May 24, 2012)

[youtube]gVeXbOWSF7E&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## TexRx (May 24, 2012)

Ziggy Marley ~ Justice 

[video=youtube;MUcvegvCVj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUcvegvCVj4[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;FjPaXv2qXUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjPaXv2qXUM[/video]


----------



## BA142 (May 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;UN4boDwehXk]http://youtu.be/UN4boDwehXk[/video]


----------



## dawida (May 26, 2012)

*as always i rarely heard foreign songs ...but:
i like some eng romantic songs ....:
song : Solided or flying without wings 
artists : west life team *


----------



## MrFrance (May 26, 2012)

[youtube]ohXI3po8hK0[/youtube]


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;H3WrsOd_Qng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3WrsOd_Qng&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## VLRD.Kush (May 26, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> [video=youtube;FjPaXv2qXUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjPaXv2qXUM[/video]


hahaha, nigga's using an iPad to record


----------



## kizphilly (May 26, 2012)

lol what ever gets the job done


----------



## kine (May 26, 2012)

skrillex- first of the year (equinox)


----------



## TexRx (May 27, 2012)

Ziggy Marley ~ Forward to Love from the CD Wild and Free

[video=youtube;3lrKdBI-3G4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lrKdBI-3G4[/video]


----------



## BA142 (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Q9e4pvPd2A4]http://youtu.be/Q9e4pvPd2A4[/video]


----------



## jd123 (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;I4vRAc1Yr9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4vRAc1Yr9w&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 29, 2012)

http://www.datpiff.com/pop-mixtape-player.php?id=m009e465


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;raxnXk2OQZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raxnXk2OQZQ[/video] 

I've got the album cranked up on my stereo, drowning out my uncles fat, loud ass girl friend in the next room.  I heard she got called out in the middle of church for talking so loud that no one could hear the preacher the other day. She left church all pissed off but came back later for the free food.


----------



## bud nugbong (May 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;nieYw00ee-Y]http://youtu.be/nieYw00ee-Y[/video]

13 years ago already


----------



## Systehm (May 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;xNsqObA8TGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNsqObA8TGg[/video]


----------



## Systehm (May 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;HgAYAHovklk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgAYAHovklk[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;flcHCTbdLSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flcHCTbdLSM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;ewrlLjO0tFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewrlLjO0tFA&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## malignant (May 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;qkDurtoA16g]http://youtu.be/qkDurtoA16g[/video]watch it all the way through if you dare, not for the faint of heart, or the weak stomach.. dont say i didnt warn you! This is from the most feared sect of Hinduism, the Aghoris. To them everything is acceptable including eating rotting human flesh they have love for all things, nothing is forbidden, and everything is sacred.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;_7TPcGksW5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7TPcGksW5M[/video]


----------



## slayerfan (May 30, 2012)

http://youtu.be/xDM9ToMckcc


----------



## bud nugbong (May 31, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;dFtLONl4cNc]http://youtu.be/dFtLONl4cNc[/video]


----------



## DST (May 31, 2012)

[youtube]CYdZu3fzEMA[/youtube]


----------



## DST (May 31, 2012)

[youtube]e0_TwrsD5Cw[/youtube]


----------



## BA142 (May 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;hi4FgleGmWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hi4FgleGmWk[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;ln_ohjeKHY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln_ohjeKHY8[/video]


----------



## ctwalrus (Jun 1, 2012)

anyone tired of all this new music that sucks??
here are a few songs and artists that give music a hope for tomorrow
[video=youtube;IEFiCx8FSd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEFiCx8FSd4[/video]


----------



## ctwalrus (Jun 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;x_ZeDn-hHGE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_ZeDn-hHGE[/video]


----------



## ctwalrus (Jun 1, 2012)

and some new... actually good! hip hop... (finally!)
[video=youtube;1dr1kQDGgRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dr1kQDGgRk[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;CNVg4IRRHYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=CNVg4IRRHYU[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZaWIh3P6btU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaWIh3P6btU[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;nt8wWcmdcuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=nt8wWcmdcuU#![/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;S4da1VLv1q0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4da1VLv1q0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Jun 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;MwUxHH1G6Do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwUxHH1G6Do[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Jun 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;-AOx8bcNmdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AOx8bcNmdo[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Jun 1, 2012)

one of my favorite tracks

[video=youtube;FBPq8VXHmgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBPq8VXHmgY[/video]


----------



## hellbender (Jun 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;s-A8rUhCMjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-A8rUhCMjY&amp;list=FL7nVOsVmBvLBd6D86Ks3plg&amp;index=4&amp;fe ature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Jun 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;Po2Nhij7zGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Po2Nhij7zGI[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;JnqIuarhWJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnqIuarhWJg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;VHB2GbJYooE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHB2GbJYooE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;1z-csgmKS2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1z-csgmKS2w&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Jun 2, 2012)

Feek good as shit Kiz!

[video=youtube;avWEcJMPo4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avWEcJMPo4o[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Jun 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;XBUXca_lybs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBUXca_lybs[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 2, 2012)

yeah he nice i sent him a couple beats that are fire he gonna kill em 
[video=youtube;71XUjjDOi2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71XUjjDOi2c[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;hwgqenxNUfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwgqenxNUfs&amp;feature=branded[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Jun 2, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> yeah he nice i sent him a couple beats that are fire he gonna kill em


Feek is murdering that track! He needs to get on a track with Meek or Chic real soon.

[video=youtube;DoqqMOxpnm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoqqMOxpnm0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## bud nugbong (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;GYpxUYVakvg]http://youtu.be/GYpxUYVakvg[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;ntCcu291N9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntCcu291N9E&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;UtC2QDOOsUI]http://youtu.be/UtC2QDOOsUI?t=1m33s[/video]
SKIP TO 1:32!!!
A straight set of banging rappers, best track full of bomb rappers since I first heard ICH - Victory.


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 3, 2012)

speaking of
[video=youtube;824fCq8GcRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=824fCq8GcRI[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 3, 2012)

Systehm said:


> [video=youtube_share;UtC2QDOOsUI]http://youtu.be/UtC2QDOOsUI?t=1m33s[/video]
> SKIP TO 1:32!!!
> A straight set of banging rappers, best track full of bomb rappers since I first heard ICH - Victory.


2nd boi killed it


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 3, 2012)

jimmy da saint need to stop rapping and start writing books again lol
[video=youtube;IzmZCtMMba8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzmZCtMMba8&amp;list=UU-L-6X1i1sjDCPnW1V2zqsA&amp;index=3&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Jun 3, 2012)

Can't get enough ICH, they're going to be at TLA in July no chance I'm missing that.
[video=youtube;CjW_ro3FanY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjW_ro3FanY[/video]
Jimmy in this, he makes every track a banger hah.


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 3, 2012)

yeah im def going to i think cyss gonna be there to
[video=youtube;GTk2PknuYnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTk2PknuYnk[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Jun 3, 2012)

Shit that'd be sick
http://www.livenation.com/Young-Savage-tickets/artist/1693612
DMX is at TLA on June 10th?! I didn't even know he still rapped! 

[video=youtube;0yzuaeFhFKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yzuaeFhFKM&amp;feature=related[/video]
Skip to 6:00 for fuckin fire, the rest bangs too but this is the best lol.


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;__TLxODue0Y]http://youtu.be/__TLxODue0Y[/video]


----------



## reppinhigh22 (Jun 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/FULpplzOy8U I been playin this song hella lately.


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 3, 2012)

TV Smith - expensive being poor

[youtube]hxm0zF_nNdM[/youtube]


----------



## BA142 (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;rfPn2PBx6No]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfPn2PBx6No[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;79IQNlJb3wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79IQNlJb3wo[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;0Dz3ZEyAOGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Dz3ZEyAOGA[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 3, 2012)

"Call me ya local pg&e , I'm movin powder,grapes,and extacy"

[video=youtube;31tQd9iwOcU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31tQd9iwOcU&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;2uYs0gJD-LE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uYs0gJD-LE[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;QPJyvTNa960]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPJyvTNa960&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## scumsucka (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm listening to the sounds of a man being slaughtered. I am very aroused.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 4, 2012)

scumsucka said:


> I'm listening to the sounds of a man being slaughtered. I am very aroused.


You're darrrrrrrrk. Movie or reality?


----------



## BA142 (Jun 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;7uOnzVt5iAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uOnzVt5iAQ[/video]


----------



## scumsucka (Jun 4, 2012)

dankdalia said:


> You're darrrrrrrrk. Movie or reality?


I really shouldn't talk about it.


Listening to some Nas.

[video=youtube;unyMTUloYvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unyMTUloYvo[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;X4vDGSh-igo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4vDGSh-igo[/video]

"and for you i keep my legs apart, and forget about my tainted heart." lykke li
she's amazing.


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;1l03oyqD1yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l03oyqD1yk[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;Asy1QfM0DMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Asy1QfM0DMs[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;9qLvI48W1ag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qLvI48W1ag&amp;feature=related[/video]

I need to get prepped for the 14th.


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 5, 2012)

damien type shit
[video=youtube;6xzF-tqAnr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xzF-tqAnr8&amp;feature=g-crec-u[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 5, 2012)

"i ain't talkin heads or tails , when I say I flip a quarter"
[video=youtube;gmJPnIAs_70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmJPnIAs_70&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 5, 2012)

[youtube]r9foZ7KVSng[/youtube]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;bo5oiCog5yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo5oiCog5yw[/video]


----------



## MarijuanaisMedicine (Jun 5, 2012)

Happy Mondays....Album name Pills Thrills and Bellyaches! Super great toking music!!


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 5, 2012)

i'm just really into dance dance music right now

[video=youtube;eKKNt4d_mLU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKKNt4d_mLU[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 5, 2012)

am i the only one who constantly listens to music??

whatchu know bout this gangsta shit right cheer?
[video=youtube;Exm8bKidg4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Exm8bKidg4Y[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;5v5gD0A1yV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5v5gD0A1yV8&amp;feature=g-all-u[/video]


----------



## bud nugbong (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;13To73XbH-0]http://youtu.be/13To73XbH-0[/video]


----------



## TexRx (Jun 6, 2012)

Ziggy Marley - Elizabeth from the CD wild and free

[video=youtube;rw7_Fqs59IU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rw7_Fqs59IU[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;1QAR9rCFsZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QAR9rCFsZU[/video]


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 6, 2012)

O That old chestnut tree. Which is being wiped out by the leaf miner moth. I need help protecting sweet chestnut trees. the spiders are on the table (to help). the specious (chestnut) is being wiped out. United States is near out of Chestnut trees. Australia is not far behind. next is France. I can not let that happen, whatever the cost.

goats in trees, lavander, I Need Help to protect my trees. They are grafted sweet chestnut trees in France, And I need help because the species is being wiped out by the lava of the the leaf miner.

solutions?

HELP


----------



## BuzzdLightyear (Jun 6, 2012)

NOW PLAYING 


<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDHL-qX61CQ" target="_blank">[video=youtube;xDHL-qX61CQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDHL-qX61CQ[/video]


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jun 6, 2012)

[youtube]m1beUdW-4og?hd=1[/youtube]


----------



## BuzzdLightyear (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;mACqcZZwG0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mACqcZZwG0k[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;EFJ3Cjz_Zr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFJ3Cjz_Zr0&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## RawBudzski (Jun 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;5eb1mEcbFlE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eb1mEcbFlE[/video] Rock on.


----------



## sasarchiver (Jun 7, 2012)

Scott brown detonated


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;6o1U58caCGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o1U58caCGM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 7, 2012)

"real niggas love when i spill my heart on the beat but some haters want a chance to spill my blood on the streets"
[video=youtube;gv87xlqAGv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gv87xlqAGv4&amp;list=FLFaT7OShK62FMHFH3jfLk2Q&amp; index=1&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Jun 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;V4MoOhnwXEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4MoOhnwXEk&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Jun 7, 2012)

Coke momma!
[video=youtube;eS8OMv8VF70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eS8OMv8VF70[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;f3LLX9ThXjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3LLX9ThXjI[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;dJqhUbHEpGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJqhUbHEpGM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## sniffer (Jun 7, 2012)

rocking Otep !


----------



## letsbake (Jun 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;SW-NM0yQQMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SW-NM0yQQMA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 7, 2012)

omg!!! i love mitch murder!

[video=youtube;lo4C9KpyCCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lo4C9KpyCCo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TexRx (Jun 7, 2012)

Here's some reggae!

[video=youtube;vF42jXmr4Yo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vF42jXmr4Yo[/video]


----------



## Cali Grass (Jun 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO18F4aKGzQ


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;yQLEfKRxzic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQLEfKRxzic[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Jun 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;9dHz1AteXvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dHz1AteXvc&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## FR33MASON (Jun 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;6yCIDkFI7ew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yCIDkFI7ew[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;BPmagqTYhlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=BPmagqTYhlw[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Jun 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;2lzLmqc5tMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=2lzLmqc5tMo&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;13ydT52E9zo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13ydT52E9zo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;j5SrkfiaNEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5SrkfiaNEw[/video]


----------



## Kronika (Jun 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;r0SoF0orkpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0SoF0orkpI[/video]


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 10, 2012)

[youtube]mA4W1Ayd1jE[/youtube]


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 10, 2012)

[youtube]rKlaV-9Vzsk[/youtube]


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 10, 2012)

The Autumn Leaves - old romantic french song

[youtube]JWfsp8kwJto[/youtube]


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jun 10, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/william-snider/i-might-be-better-off-tonight


----------



## keefbox420 (Jun 10, 2012)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/l-nQ8L0xe-o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## keefbox420 (Jun 10, 2012)

[video]&lt;iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/l-nQ8L0xe-o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen&gt;&lt;/iframe&gt;[/video]


----------



## keefbox420 (Jun 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;l-nQ8L0xe-o]http://youtu.be/l-nQ8L0xe-o[/video]


----------



## keefbox420 (Jun 10, 2012)

lol finely


----------



## keefbox420 (Jun 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;HXSZ1E2Yb-4]http://youtu.be/HXSZ1E2Yb-4[/video]


----------



## keefbox420 (Jun 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;r8nwfNfcGrc]http://youtu.be/r8nwfNfcGrc[/video]


----------



## 48martin (Jun 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZcFGrWjOX0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcFGrWjOX0E&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL893A7A3BDF4 EBB42[/video]


----------



## TexRx (Jun 11, 2012)

I shot the Sheriff

[video=youtube;SXmhyc_QynE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXmhyc_QynE[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;Q7GKzcQ225Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7GKzcQ225Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jun 11, 2012)

[youtube]ZVBR0ipwtNY[/youtube]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;-ziSLGVQOSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ziSLGVQOSg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Pole Pot (Jun 11, 2012)

SocataSmoker said:


> [youtube]ZVBR0ipwtNY[/youtube]


Hell yeah brotha! That song is jammin! 

[video=youtube;tF1628qACPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF1628qACPM[/video]


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 11, 2012)

[youtube]bWXazVhlyxQ[/youtube]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;I9wqUruBXe8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9wqUruBXe8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kronika (Jun 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;ikBg4BDgsso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikBg4BDgsso[/video]


----------



## TexRx (Jun 12, 2012)

^^^ I like some classical...especially the Clockwork Orange soundtrack.....

A Clockwork Orange Soundtrack - Ludwig Van Beethoven - Ninth Symphony, Second Movement 

[video=youtube;vPq1tnrH_eM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPq1tnrH_eM[/video]


----------



## MountainManGanjaGrower (Jun 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;fzVpyywIZlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzVpyywIZlI&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

dope tunes for a dope day


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 12, 2012)

happiness is a warm gun - beatles

[youtube]qE2Vdcv9Q_o[/youtube]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;FDPIzYicPpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDPIzYicPpM&amp;feature=g-all-u[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;spsnQWtsUFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spsnQWtsUFM[/video]


----------



## TexRx (Jun 12, 2012)

Personal Revolution ....by Ziggy Marley

[video=youtube;-AldWils0GQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AldWils0GQ[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;ln_ohjeKHY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln_ohjeKHY8[/video]


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 12, 2012)

Do it Doggystyle.

[youtube]EBMaYLrl3mU[/youtube]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 12, 2012)

classic 
[video=youtube;my_TJL8Heig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=my_TJL8Heig[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;MMx8L3tEX-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMx8L3tEX-Q&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 12, 2012)

The Jolly Roger (sea shanty)

[youtube]Hq_i5HvM9A8[/youtube]


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 13, 2012)

Aphrodite - ganja man Reload

[youtube]ZhUiMe3kxLI[/youtube]


----------



## TexRx (Jun 13, 2012)

Here's some Texas rap about smoking weed!

[video=youtube;XIWsaMdpkH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIWsaMdpkH0[/video]


----------



## reppinhigh22 (Jun 13, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;qefZczEMmjI]http://youtu.be/qefZczEMmjI[/video] old school


----------



## reppinhigh22 (Jun 13, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;dHh_imdLKCk]http://youtu.be/dHh_imdLKCk[/video]


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 13, 2012)

Elvis Presley- cant help falling in love with you

[youtube]5V430M59Yn8[/youtube]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;u9sRJ-eOHnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9sRJ-eOHnc[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 13, 2012)

im about to make a beat outta this
[video=youtube;RjJFT8TL1cI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjJFT8TL1cI[/video]


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 13, 2012)

[youtube]Q5lByFc7HiM[/youtube]


----------



## BA142 (Jun 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;8FzV21Lqd3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FzV21Lqd3A[/video]


----------



## 48martin (Jun 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;5Pi5ZJZ07ME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Pi5ZJZ07ME[/video]


----------



## RawBudzski (Jun 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;kfVsfOSbJY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0[/video]


----------



## 48martin (Jun 14, 2012)

^ I like this version better.

[video=youtube;nVlY3ZTrBkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVlY3ZTrBkw[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;bO5K_ePayjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bO5K_ePayjU&amp;list=FLRCHVOFYSluWcOZjqJmdSWw&amp; index=1&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 14, 2012)

boi went the fuck in
[video=youtube;JVABx_x6Rgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVABx_x6Rgc&amp;list=UUHgQnDobhFx5JhwPZaDPZjQ&amp; index=3&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## achiever420 (Jun 14, 2012)

Try not to let this melt your face!!

[video=youtube;_uKcJL4rjM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uKcJL4rjM8[/video]


----------



## hellbender (Jun 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;SVCKZoWAlDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVCKZoWAlDw&amp;feature=my_liked_videos&amp;list=L L7nVOsVmBvLBd6D86Ks3plg[/video]


----------



## Kronika (Jun 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;yzkvWWMacyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzkvWWMacyY[/video]


----------



## TexRx (Jun 15, 2012)

Justice by Ziggy Marley.....I need some justice

[video=youtube;MUcvegvCVj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUcvegvCVj4[/video]


----------



## malignant (Jun 15, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;sP4NMoJcFd4]http://youtu.be/sP4NMoJcFd4[/video]best video ever


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;4cmCwJZ5yiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cmCwJZ5yiQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ganjames (Jun 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;f0rPzlj11nI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0rPzlj11nI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Jun 16, 2012)

one of my favorite tracks. funky 

[video=youtube;C7AP6SF8BG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7AP6SF8BG4[/video]


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 17, 2012)

[youtube]Xp6zPcn5U4I[/youtube]


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jun 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;SNKSz6JTOfc]http://youtu.be/SNKSz6JTOfc[/video]

YOU NEED DECENT SPEAKERS!!


----------



## bud nugbong (Jun 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;4N3N1MlvVc4]http://youtu.be/4N3N1MlvVc4[/video]


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 17, 2012)

[youtube]7QB2Ck00YZ8[/youtube]


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 17, 2012)

[youtube]6rPRKnNBIjw[/youtube]


----------



## Kronika (Jun 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;jJVOo4YjjH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJVOo4YjjH4[/video]


----------



## Beanni (Jun 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;jbHWJrtH_3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbHWJrtH_3U[/video]


----------



## TexRx (Jun 17, 2012)

Kronika said:


> [video=youtube;jJVOo4YjjH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJVOo4YjjH4[/vido]


(link disabled/1 vid limit!)





^^^ I like this! One of my fav pieces for piano is Greensleeves! Here's a great nature vid that goes with it well! 

[video=youtube;P5ItNxpwChE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5ItNxpwChE[/video]


----------



## Kronika (Jun 18, 2012)

TexRx said:


> ^^^ I like this! One of my fav pieces for piano is Greensleeves! Here's a great nature vid that goes with it well!


Roberto Cacciapaglia is one of my favorite composers. 

^That's a lovely video and a fantastic piece of music; Greensleeves is a classic. Thank you for sharing it. Here's another beautiful piece of Cacciapaglia's, also set to some gorgeous nature shots:

[video=youtube;SZz6Thqokyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZz6Thqokyo[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;5n6XCeAXPnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5n6XCeAXPnw[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Jun 18, 2012)

love The Roots and the MIGHTY MOS 

[video=youtube;FBPq8VXHmgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBPq8VXHmgY[/video]


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jun 18, 2012)

WDVE on iheart radio


----------



## Systehm (Jun 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;TH4rOdNqfN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH4rOdNqfN0[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 18, 2012)

[youtube]FY9HfOfG6h0&feature=related[/youtube]

Oh fuck this one's awesome


----------



## Gmz (Jun 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;d0WDdIVFC0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0WDdIVFC0s[/video]

Love Lil Wyte


----------



## Gmz (Jun 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;3EWdGuWTbyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EWdGuWTbyY[/video]


----------



## TexRx (Jun 19, 2012)

Ziggy Marley ~ Personal Revolution .....from the CD Wild & Free

This vid has some great in studio footage!.... 23 second intro

[video=youtube;c3wBym1o9WU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3wBym1o9WU[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2012)

[youtube]_wqopU8GnlE[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ecOKP4_lFsg]http://youtu.be/ecOKP4_lFsg[/video]

and


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;mYkhNWIdra0]http://youtu.be/mYkhNWIdra0[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;Zld5hQnCYuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zld5hQnCYuY&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;EQZVk-9ddNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=EQZVk-9ddNU#![/video]


----------



## hotbot (Jun 19, 2012)

Reliving a small bit of part of my youth with some ACDC and some Led Zep


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 19, 2012)

one of the best out period
[video=youtube;ShyuHDEINiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShyuHDEINiE[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Jun 19, 2012)

this song brings me back

[video=youtube;IegQcXcSSZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IegQcXcSSZ0[/video]


----------



## Hettyman (Jun 20, 2012)

Delilah - Go... it's smooth and dreamy and the production keeps the ears twitching and alert when concentrating on nothing but the music and the smoke


----------



## Hettyman (Jun 20, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Delilah - Go... it's smooth and dreamy and the production keeps the ears twitching and alert when concentrating on nothing but the music and the smoke


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxNe9jWNuEU&feature=autoplay&list=PL06E85E8DC4408DCA&playnext=11


----------



## Kronika (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;vRMG1YxDjsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRMG1YxDjsU[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;oVuIscQ0pTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVuIscQ0pTc&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;lYRUApMyt4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYRUApMyt4U&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;wTiMsU24qUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=wTiMsU24qUs#![/video]


----------



## BA142 (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;BNWrWHBi3zA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNWrWHBi3zA[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;_uus3ob_RMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uus3ob_RMQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 21, 2012)

[youtube]EAwWPadFsOA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;G1bzUaf_gvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1bzUaf_gvU[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;-bKiJhpumTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bKiJhpumTw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;OyEgcymW7is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyEgcymW7is[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;HLJLoYgdM0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLJLoYgdM0E&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Jun 22, 2012)

Really been on this DC/Maryland scene lately, but Philly's where my hearts at. And where I live lol.

[video=youtube;cSgmUpHmogw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSgmUpHmogw&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Jun 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;gYt8jQQi7ao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYt8jQQi7ao[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 22, 2012)

classic wish this boi didnt get 25 to life
[video=youtube;83KKH9x1Rc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83KKH9x1Rc8[/video]


----------



## Gmz (Jun 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;gjzOgflve0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjzOgflve0c[/video]


----------



## be ez (Jun 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;RJc0M4CjmNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJc0M4CjmNg&amp;feature=bf_next&amp;list=FLoP7Rrwy F7pqTqiflVgWN-Q[/video]


----------



## Vir.CDXX (Jun 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;BIk8C0Guihk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIk8C0Guihk[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 23, 2012)

meek old shit better
[video=youtube;kMh2Jf1ko-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMh2Jf1ko-8&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## Pole Pot (Jun 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;v6tqn7uhYKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6tqn7uhYKk[/video]

Good lord this beat is dope as HELL.


----------



## FR33MASON (Jun 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;Jhit9-5pzog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jhit9-5pzog[/video]
I Smoke Loud....

I gets money...


----------



## Systehm (Jun 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;5lxkuk-v49c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lxkuk-v49c&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## Systehm (Jun 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;WQB5SrpLoSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQB5SrpLoSs[/video]


----------



## chichi (Jun 23, 2012)

Everlast ..What it takes


----------



## LowlifesMA (Jun 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;TU1PsomIfHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TU1PsomIfHs&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## LowlifesMA (Jun 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;AQVPhBdj2Oc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQVPhBdj2Oc[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 23, 2012)

coke boys 3 was trash this the only track i fuck wit on there
[video=youtube;-GlC0la86Hg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GlC0la86Hg[/video]


----------



## Gmz (Jun 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;mtQcsos-LXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtQcsos-LXQ[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 24, 2012)

KIZ where you from in philly i just moved outta there not that long ago.. fish town


----------



## srh88 (Jun 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;8yIsCLWDET4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yIsCLWDET4[/video]
killin that harp
just skip to like 2 minutes and 30 seconds in


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 24, 2012)

srh88 said:


> KIZ where you from in philly i just moved outta there not that long ago.. fish town


im from olney


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 25, 2012)

Slam - Pendulum

[youtube]h5FgKf3-D4U[/youtube]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;BPmagqTYhlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPmagqTYhlw[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 25, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> im from olney


word keep on growin man, stop the philly mids flow haha


----------



## BA142 (Jun 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;ggTMX8evqrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggTMX8evqrA[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 25, 2012)

srh88 said:


> word keep on growin man, stop the philly mids flow haha


 im trying one harvest at a time lol


----------



## bud nugbong (Jun 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;gKw5mBh4rYs]http://youtu.be/gKw5mBh4rYs[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 26, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> im trying one harvest at a time lol


last time i was out there it was actually tough to find green... i could get acid mushrooms molly coke dope wet... but no green haha


----------



## srh88 (Jun 26, 2012)

srh88 said:


> last time i was out there it was actually tough to find green... i could get acid mushrooms molly coke dope wet... but no green haha


i used to guerilla grow out towards morrisville area.. just stay 95 north and youll see exits... lots and lots of room to grow


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 26, 2012)

srh88 said:


> i used to guerilla grow out towards morrisville area.. just stay 95 north and youll see exits... lots and lots of room to grow


i know sometime i can find everything but green lol i stay outta morrisvlle thou its hot out there since its so close to trenton all the dope fiens are back and fourth lol


----------



## srh88 (Jun 26, 2012)

true true.. a lot of them hit the train stations out that way on there way back in the get a ride home... philly's dope capital now.. especially out towards K&A, that area used to be like the BAD LANDS. now its just shit because of dope


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 26, 2012)

yeah the dope shit is crazy out there especially frankford instead of fkd i call it fkdiesel lol its fuck up atlest you got out


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 26, 2012)

one of fkd finest lol
[video=youtube;DkxwcI_njlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkxwcI_njlQ[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 26, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> yeah the dope shit is crazy out there especially frankford instead of fkd i call it fkdiesel lol its fuck up atlest you got out


dont worry i still wear the philly fitted everyday


----------



## fukjimjones (Jun 27, 2012)

Pandora is awesome...
I have a mix of five channels going.

Katt Williams Radio (gotta laugh every once in awhile when your high, come on)
ZZ top Radio (Old school Southern rock)
Slayer (Gotta have Metal)
Slipknot (Nu-metal is still good metal)
Cypress Hill (Although I'm not a huge rap/hip-hop fan, I do enjoy it when I smoke out)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 27, 2012)

black keys first two albums of late, makes me want to drink whiskey and get fucked up.

[video=youtube_share;yZJLi0f0ZIA]http://youtu.be/yZJLi0f0ZIA[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 27, 2012)

fukjimjones said:


> Pandora is awesome...
> I have a mix of five channels going.
> 
> Katt Williams Radio (gotta laugh every once in awhile when your high, come on)
> ...


this song came on my pandora and i love it 
[video=youtube;ZzgaOVWbZiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzgaOVWbZiU[/video]


----------



## PUFeNUF (Jun 28, 2012)

srh88 said:


> dont worry i still wear the philly fitted everyday


just call it a phitted


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;a3JSbOt7CLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3JSbOt7CLo[/video]


----------



## RC7 (Jun 29, 2012)

[youtube]knUQMuLwfGA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## BA142 (Jun 29, 2012)

lyricism to another level


[video=youtube;IWJLXU1rxSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWJLXU1rxSo[/video]


----------



## Kronika (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;07pLGIgyfjw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07pLGIgyfjw[/video]


----------



## unohu69 (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;YlWuwSRvl4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlWuwSRvl4k[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;iCsE_sYEZUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCsE_sYEZUE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## unohu69 (Jul 3, 2012)

you brought the beer, Ill bring the chicken....

*you might wanna just leave this tab open for awhile....

[video=youtube;3jo3J2hkfjc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jo3J2hkfjc[/video]



Enjoy


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;CaykM7rIrss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaykM7rIrss&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;pN3iJzNzCog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN3iJzNzCog[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;5grzBYetgmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5grzBYetgmM[/video]
yup


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2012)

i love cassidy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## srh88 (Jul 5, 2012)

rick got the bitches


----------



## bud nugbong (Jul 5, 2012)

yea he did

[video=youtube_share;1dNIQVYGXbM]http://youtu.be/1dNIQVYGXbM[/video]


----------



## elduece (Jul 5, 2012)

haha all of you are lame.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sOtoq6h5cQ&feature=related


----------



## kizphilly (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;OqJ0DFAA_Ok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqJ0DFAA_Ok[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;Z6VpX-feA2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6VpX-feA2M[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;VwbwIJNNbKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwbwIJNNbKU[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;otHTW_jR1Z0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otHTW_jR1Z0[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Jul 5, 2012)

John legend sterio


----------



## Gmz (Jul 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;3x4weajfqm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3x4weajfqm0[/video]


----------



## RC7 (Jul 7, 2012)

brake lights was dope i still bump that tape... [youtube]xcfcf0ICr2c[/youtube] love this instrumental


----------



## Mr Strickland (Jul 7, 2012)

N Luv With My Money - Paul Wall & Chamillionaire
"Woke up with my foreign car than fell in love with a cadillac
the ringling brothers inquire to how my trunk turn flips like an acrobat"
hehe


----------



## RC7 (Jul 7, 2012)

[youtube]wCVEuXfoKqo[/youtube]


----------



## RC7 (Jul 7, 2012)

That new Gambino mixtape is fire... [youtube]KEyZZMSuWVk[/youtube]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;p3Pxh8FZr58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3Pxh8FZr58[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;dk_9TtZ-9eM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dk_9TtZ-9eM[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jul 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xat1GVnl8-k&feature=related 


Bloodhound Gang!!!


----------



## 2risky (Jul 8, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/cosmes/remedy

a good mixtape for some indica blazin


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;8CGO9I8rmkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CGO9I8rmkE[/video]


----------



## HandOfDoom (Jul 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;4IKddfxkDWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IKddfxkDWk[/video]


----------



## elduece (Jul 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;Q2aGEikNykI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2aGEikNykI[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2012)

the clock ticking til 5 bells.....


----------



## RedRick (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al8LFtrlsW0


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jul 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;6Ozfv2Hmrb0]http://youtu.be/6Ozfv2Hmrb0[/video]


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jul 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;yT30fZvnQAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yT30fZvnQAM&amp;feature=colike[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;kOVU82X8a7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOVU82X8a7I&amp;list=PL5277405BD811BF96&amp;index= 2&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Gmz (Jul 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;iUnQOMu2BDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUnQOMu2BDA[/video]

haha


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 10, 2012)

old school gansta shit 
[video=youtube;Jit-2mWLXiI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jit-2mWLXiI[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;OcIMvliWM2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcIMvliWM2I[/video]


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 10, 2012)

Blue oyster cult Veteran of the psychic wars http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIE0wTFg364


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

got to say listening to public enemy pandora


----------



## elduece (Jul 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;QE59oVRVWoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QE59oVRVWoA[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;R9EuIRsXoL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9EuIRsXoL8[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;8J3lI6OF3jY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J3lI6OF3jY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

dope video can't lie about that but u got to start listening to childish gambino


----------



## balactus (Jul 10, 2012)

[youtube]7HvMrw7sd-U[/youtube]

"I get high like Amy Winehouse, I put pills in Amy Wines mouth"


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;Eq4zbZ3ULaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq4zbZ3ULaU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## MountainManGanjaGrower (Jul 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;ESo0UvcRBY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESo0UvcRBY4[/video]


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

great video


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;Y6IPBN6ARkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6IPBN6ARkE[/video] One of my favorite songs!


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

childish gambino is the real deal


----------



## ...... (Jul 12, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> childish gambino is the real deal


If you're 16 years old.Only people I know who listen to him are kids.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 12, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> childish gambino is the real deal


anybody who calls themselves gambino and that is not really there last name should burn in hell.


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;hdcbBRIgeC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdcbBRIgeC0[/video]BOSS song


----------



## RC7 (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=tL-V9HLTo7Y redman muddy waters full


----------



## headtreep (Jul 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZwX_aKGjMg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwX_aKGjMg0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## s.h (Jul 13, 2012)

Scissor Sisters - Only The Horses - YouTube


----------



## RawBudzski (Jul 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;-k__erybroM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k__erybroM[/video]


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 13, 2012)

[youtube]fDVoWXwZocA[/youtube]


----------



## AlternateEgo (Jul 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;FPAsWTPv508]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPAsWTPv508[/video]


----------



## RC7 (Jul 13, 2012)

you can't really hate on child gambino though for a new skool artist he is nice....


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;X-wfqtMNRS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-wfqtMNRS0[/video]


----------



## majek (Jul 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;MSQnLFRpMD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSQnLFRpMD8[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Jul 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;-3FErA6Ve4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3FErA6Ve4s[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Jul 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;yDfrEYHn-zM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDfrEYHn-zM&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Jul 13, 2012)

Skip to 1:45 if you want the good shit.
[video=youtube_share;XGMVd4kRacQ]http://youtu.be/XGMVd4kRacQ?t=1m40s[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;m20sJNgZ17U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m20sJNgZ17U[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;p1JJkMD1hE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1JJkMD1hE4&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## F A B (Jul 13, 2012)

you guys need to listen to some real music


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;zFv7N82_l14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFv7N82_l14[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 14, 2012)

[youtube]vsQzw_Ax8Cw[/youtube]

Fucking talent! Goddamn, great singer/songwriter!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jul 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;s6BDtaMQRE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6BDtaMQRE0&amp;feature=related[/video]


"What a girl wants, what a girl needs, is a fucking job and a brand new hair weave. "....lol


----------



## HandOfDoom (Jul 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;7FPbTuJvrdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FPbTuJvrdE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Jul 15, 2012)

The road to get this bread like traffic
[video=youtube;Z5KdXMvzN4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5KdXMvzN4U&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;dyZvSErZzjQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyZvSErZzjQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;U429dvdTn38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U429dvdTn38[/video]


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 15, 2012)

well thats a little extreme breh u should listen to him he is dope


----------



## RC7 (Jul 15, 2012)

[youtube]nBrrfjMvqqc[/youtube]


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 15, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> got to say listening to public enemy pandora


fuck public enemy start listening to childish gambino he is a lyrical genius


----------



## Grrouch (Jul 15, 2012)

Leggo Beast Lives A Life Of Luxury

Leggo Beast Wants To Come And Play

STEEL PULSE!!!

[video=youtube;18b7uEOqMT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18b7uEOqMT8[/video]


----------



## Grrouch (Jul 15, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> fuck public enemy start listening to childish gambino he is a lyrical genius


Childish gambino have you stackin like nasdaq!


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 15, 2012)

exactly he is dope as hell


----------



## RC7 (Jul 15, 2012)

He is the dopest new artist i have heard in a while... People are funny they want to hate on real talent when it comes along but when everything being put out is ass they bitch about it too.


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 15, 2012)

yea he is legit he is not like the fake rappers aka rick ross or just about beats and not lyrics


----------



## RC7 (Jul 15, 2012)

[youtube]ZaLtdIeecys[/youtube]


----------



## Grrouch (Jul 15, 2012)

this shits 96' yo, you dont always have to look for the new new to find the gold.
[video=youtube;grsfIVgOdjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grsfIVgOdjM[/video]


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 15, 2012)

yea that is a great song


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 15, 2012)

can i kick it by a tribe called quest is a dope song to listen to high


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 15, 2012)

yea that is a classic one that is straight chillen to listn to


----------



## Systehm (Jul 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;rcq3VC1GmCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcq3VC1GmCQ&amp;feature=related[/video]
Glock don't come out til fall nigga, Hollow tips go through walls nigga


----------



## Grrouch (Jul 15, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> can i kick it by a tribe called quest is a dope song to listen to high





smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> yea that is a great song





smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> yea that is a classic one that is straight chillen to listn to


oooo i seee now you guys wanna kick it old school?

[video=youtube;1mt3vZHDiM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mt3vZHDiM8[/video]


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 15, 2012)

New Order - Bizarre Love Triangle

[youtube]7uEBuqkkQRk[/youtube]


----------



## Grrouch (Jul 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;IuwxZSIS__4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuwxZSIS__4[/video]


----------



## Grrouch (Jul 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;Z-Gkomczvpw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-Gkomczvpw[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;nVXmMMSo47s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVXmMMSo47s&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Jul 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;a_3YFbj1WPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_3YFbj1WPo[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Jul 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;YsdvJs1OCjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsdvJs1OCjk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## elduece (Jul 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;FOPbIwB9evs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOPbIwB9evs[/video]


----------



## ottomatik (Jul 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;gjsrH_cnK7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjsrH_cnK7g[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Jul 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;JZRIXGqgG48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZRIXGqgG48&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Jul 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;dARWpHAolRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dARWpHAolRs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Jul 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;4PEnJp77uAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PEnJp77uAM[/video]


----------



## WA1PAHUboi (Jul 16, 2012)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.



man thats y da worlds all fuked up. stupid ppl listen to stupid music, watching stupid television, learnin stupid shit. ppl r fake, and hella fucked up an lozer type finishes. smoking weed aint gona get u smarter so giv up an do yaself a favor an stay home,dont go out side. 
i dont always listen to beer, but when i do, i perfer drining Dos Equis


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 17, 2012)

childish gambino royalty mixtape is off the chain


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;rGl_OlVbahY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGl_OlVbahY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 17, 2012)

this is a throwback and i love this song


----------



## Systehm (Jul 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;MVek2Lk3ogA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVek2Lk3ogA[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Jul 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;hRVOOwFNp5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRVOOwFNp5U[/video]


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 18, 2012)

asap rocky is on the up and up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2012)

oldskool for ya

[video=youtube_share;co3qMdkucM0]http://youtu.be/co3qMdkucM0[/video]


----------



## RedRick (Jul 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rW56TPHEQoM


----------



## srh88 (Jul 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;6U6-H56C0zw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U6-H56C0zw[/video]


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 19, 2012)

great fucking song breh


----------



## bud nugbong (Jul 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Q3SFdRqDrfM]http://youtu.be/Q3SFdRqDrfM[/video]

brings me back


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 20, 2012)

[youtube]5dbGpxMAahU[/youtube]


----------



## hQi (Jul 20, 2012)

big pun off wit his head


----------



## Systehm (Jul 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;VwQRMykrkuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwQRMykrkuw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Jul 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;6xUqTWi-pKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xUqTWi-pKw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;1H14XFS1zVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H14XFS1zVo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 21, 2012)

I like this one much more, I mostly posted the other one because of how weird the video was, got drunk youtube surfing last night and found these guys. 

[video=youtube;piMRpOjwm9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piMRpOjwm9w&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 21, 2012)

[youtube]kMfU5V6reKM&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## kelly4 (Jul 21, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> [youtube]kMfU5V6reKM&feature=related[/youtube]


Another concept album from RUSH.....AWESOME!!!


----------



## bud nugbong (Jul 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;qzig8muClrc]http://youtu.be/qzig8muClrc[/video]

I saw this on famguy this am and just laughed through the whole thing. i cant belive how long they played it for haha. The video does get pretty homoerotic!


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;DrGuVa-4BVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrGuVa-4BVE[/video]


----------



## iNDoorGrowBro (Jul 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;VZxuEdKmheI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZxuEdKmheI&amp;hd=1[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 21, 2012)

iNDoorGrowBro said:


> [video=youtube;VZxuEdKmheI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZxuEdKmheI&amp;hd=1[/video]




Nice Vinyl....


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;18ew9nwn1HY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18ew9nwn1HY&amp;feature=my_favorites&amp;list=FL1h m_6PqGZ9r9VMtwEhSLEQ[/video]


----------



## RC7 (Jul 21, 2012)

[youtube]M_sJVi4FgtQ[/youtube]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;f_nckRvWwIc]http://youtu.be/f_nckRvWwIc[/video]


----------



## ted bundy (Jul 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;FSEqgpyI1uc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSEqgpyI1uc&sns=em[/video] kulto maldito


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;8YJgRG1P5qk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YJgRG1P5qk&amp;feature=my_watch_later_videos&amp; list=WL673A5ADA557A67BE[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;RnfXvPBV1dA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnfXvPBV1dA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## iNDoorGrowBro (Jul 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;vk1Ah1sNOAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vk1Ah1sNOAY&amp;hd=1[/video]


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 22, 2012)

public enemy


----------



## srh88 (Jul 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;ctaSSbhe6iM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctaSSbhe6iM[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;Wfzp4cdcuYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wfzp4cdcuYc[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 24, 2012)

[youtube]req-oDf2ZRc&feature=relmfu[/youtube]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;v9swoIikd2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9swoIikd2s[/video]


----------



## RC7 (Jul 24, 2012)

[youtube]zrNzKEMD2Zc[/youtube] rebelution makes some great music


----------



## RC7 (Jul 24, 2012)

[youtube]ohyfNPKW16g[/youtube]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 24, 2012)

RC7 said:


> [youtube]zrNzKEMD2Zc[/youtube] rebelution makes some great music


sweet im glad i finally know who this band is.. i got a sticker from them on my acoustic too lol.. just never gave em a listen good shit


----------



## splitphilly (Jul 24, 2012)

The whole new Gaslight Anthem album.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;WHHhhSHnKxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHHhhSHnKxg[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Jul 26, 2012)

smoke to this

[video=youtube;kNGuWp6IE2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNGuWp6IE2U[/video]


----------



## bud nugbong (Jul 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;CL8s__7lnfQ]http://youtu.be/CL8s__7lnfQ[/video]

^steven A!


----------



## andar (Jul 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;Vjw92oUduEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vjw92oUduEM[/video]


----------



## andar (Jul 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;CDP_dULGfGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDP_dULGfGk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## andar (Jul 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;rEaPDNgUPLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEaPDNgUPLE[/video]


----------



## andar (Jul 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;PSaVoZauuJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=PSaVoZauuJc[/video]


----------



## upall (Jul 29, 2012)

Crazy ---> Aerosmith
Hey you ---> Pink Floyd


----------



## RC7 (Jul 29, 2012)

[youtube]XSV8WPzWU28[/youtube]


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 29, 2012)

aerosmith is legit


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;NYhORQ4YwtQ]http://youtu.be/NYhORQ4YwtQ[/video]


----------



## iNDoorGrowBro (Jul 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;-KMpZaEF6g0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KMpZaEF6g0&amp;hd=1[/video]


----------



## iNDoorGrowBro (Jul 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;j4uJFGDdcBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4uJFGDdcBo[/video]


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 30, 2012)

never go wrong with nas


----------



## fruityweed (Jul 30, 2012)

[youtube]5x__9qYCNMQ[/youtube]


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;6kxN62u0N2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kxN62u0N2U&amp;feature=g-all-u[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;eIs7hA7hZKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIs7hA7hZKM&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL5277405BD81 1BF96[/video]


----------



## balactus (Jul 30, 2012)

[youtube]v0aRb4rAq0I[/youtube]


----------



## jewgrow (Aug 1, 2012)

Right now, I am listening to David Gilmours' Live in Gdansk, it features the late legendary pianist/organist/keyboardist/ vocalist Rick Wright, seriously nothing better to listen to when stoned. David is a virtuoso with music, he is multi-instrumentalist who can shred the guitar better than anyone alive right now IN MY OWN PERSONAL OPINION, no offense to anyone who thinks otherwise but I am entitled to my own opinion. Anyways, this concert features the Polish Baltic Philharmonic Orchestra, which makes the live concert that much more epic. The concert is an array of different songs that David and Rick wrote/co-wrote, from Pink Floyd albums The Wall, Dark Side of the Moon, Meddle, The Piper at the Gates of Dawn, Wish you were here, The Division Bell, as well as Daivd Gilmour's On an Island. The number 4 guitar solo of all time on Comfortably Numb is the sickest guitar solo i have ever heard and at least you must listen to that one song. All I can say is light up that herb and listen to some great music and jam out!


----------



## blaze1camp (Aug 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;30JstWWoJvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30JstWWoJvk&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 1, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;94bNyh6BBB0]http://youtu.be/94bNyh6BBB0[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Aug 1, 2012)

This song reminds me of darker times....oh thizzle....

[video=youtube;xKSx3GdAhtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKSx3GdAhtc[/video]


----------



## blaze1camp (Aug 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;m2RL_30snP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2RL_30snP0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;F3J0iwwsq-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3J0iwwsq-w[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Aug 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;oV2yPzXSRkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oV2yPzXSRkU[/video]


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;bIv4PQ3XX1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIv4PQ3XX1Y[/video]



rick james bitch!! lol


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 3, 2012)

but for real old school gansta shit

[video=youtube;CuoTpraycTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuoTpraycTQ[/video]


----------



## kirob1415 (Aug 3, 2012)

Alter Bridge
Against All Will
Killswitch Engage
Steel Panther........they do a killer cover of Fantasy from Aldo Nova 
[video=youtube;NCjFnQpjC4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCjFnQpjC4U[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;g0gZEn3sUng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0gZEn3sUng&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 3, 2012)

freaks and geeks childish gambino


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;hYmULO5wBTM]http://youtu.be/hYmULO5wBTM[/video]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;IAJLlLv4ngU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAJLlLv4ngU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 4, 2012)

great song


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

Let me to lick you up and down - Silk


[youtube]UuSW-jqHeNE[/youtube]


----------



## BA142 (Aug 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;ymiarqotiP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymiarqotiP4[/video]


ill


----------



## blaze1camp (Aug 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;EWVJrO5dan0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWVJrO5dan0[/video]


----------



## headtreep (Aug 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;jO2bC7rJl5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jO2bC7rJl5s[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Aug 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;b7OdnCDK2UA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7OdnCDK2UA[/video]

"Your proposition meets opposition like contradiction"


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;egs53_MXboY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egs53_MXboY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## RC7 (Aug 7, 2012)

[youtube]1N457epYe1E[/youtube]


----------



## Grrouch (Aug 7, 2012)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoFpW7W9G8I[/video]


----------



## blaze1camp (Aug 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;HVO5WhIm4uI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVO5WhIm4uI[/video]


----------



## Grrouch (Aug 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;xoFpW7W9G8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoFpW7W9G8I[/video]


----------



## Grrouch (Aug 7, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> [video=youtube;egs53_MXboY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egs53_MXboY&amp;feature=related[/video]



... intense. haha i hope your plants dont listen to this.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;7CQ57UWUKb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CQ57UWUKb0[/video]

Cassidy and AR
lil wayne got wrecked


----------



## blaze1camp (Aug 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;18ew9nwn1HY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18ew9nwn1HY&amp;feature=my_liked_videos&amp;list=L L1hm_6PqGZ9r9VMtwEhSLEQ[/video]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;wEywYigygnk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEywYigygnk&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## RC7 (Aug 7, 2012)

[youtube]76DYcL07Fuo[/youtube]


----------



## RC7 (Aug 7, 2012)

[youtube]7Y6ihWvymwg[/youtube]


----------



## Grrouch (Aug 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;c9VQye6P8k0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9VQye6P8k0[/video]


RC7 said:


> [youtube]7Y6ihWvymwg[/youtube]


----------



## 812Stoned (Aug 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CW5xkElGvzI


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 7, 2012)

when ur high as balls phish is def a sick fucking jam band to chill out and listen to crazy instrument solos


----------



## RC7 (Aug 8, 2012)

[youtube]b7ztTNJfrGM[/youtube] classic game...


----------



## RC7 (Aug 8, 2012)

[youtube]V4EIoBLyyV8[/youtube]


----------



## iNDoorGrowBro (Aug 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;Q2ZqQZgeMuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2ZqQZgeMuI[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Aug 8, 2012)

"Never leave my house without it, half them niggas never tote."
[video=youtube;DoqqMOxpnm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoqqMOxpnm0[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Aug 9, 2012)

http://www.datpiff.com/Santos-The-Human-Torch-V2-City-Under-Fire-mixtape.368495.html


----------



## 420God (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;uq-gYOrU8bA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq-gYOrU8bA[/video]


----------



## ganjustice (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;iUAYeN3Rp2E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUAYeN3Rp2E&amp;list=FLZxvkSspTPKdb8K1qX71wDw&amp; index=1&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Aug 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;KnnYiW5dnhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnnYiW5dnhQ[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;78bj6ebUVqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78bj6ebUVqA[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Aug 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;n1Uo2rgT7-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1Uo2rgT7-k&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Aug 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;9oLBQui9pIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oLBQui9pIQ&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Aug 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;_zFl8zlXEhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zFl8zlXEhM[/video]


----------



## 7tao (Aug 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;haTAdQt3FQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haTAdQt3FQk[/video]
Madlib always hits the right spot.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Aug 13, 2012)

Suicidal - Subliminal


----------



## kizphilly (Aug 14, 2012)

Systehm said:


> [video=youtube;_zFl8zlXEhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zFl8zlXEhM[/video]


feek killed that shit


----------



## D3monic (Aug 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;btUB1JSSDmc]http://youtu.be/btUB1JSSDmc[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Aug 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;abLMwnKKY_U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=abLMwnKKY_U[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Aug 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;uhQoFCy7Dfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhQoFCy7Dfs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Aug 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;T8Wx5-f_q7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8Wx5-f_q7Q&amp;feature=related[/video]
Feek bodies every song.


----------



## Systehm (Aug 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;S7N_BWaVJyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7N_BWaVJyU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Aug 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;mo2s6vBtTbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mo2s6vBtTbE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## blaze1camp (Aug 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;zOvCvmDFYrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOvCvmDFYrI&amp;feature=my_liked_videos&amp;list=L L1hm_6PqGZ9r9VMtwEhSLEQ[/video]


----------



## blaze1camp (Aug 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;Lg-1j3zMFEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lg-1j3zMFEg&amp;feature=my_liked_videos&amp;list=LL1hm_6PqGZ9 r9VMtwEhSLEQ[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;tnFfKbxIHD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnFfKbxIHD0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## blaze1camp (Aug 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;8YJgRG1P5qk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YJgRG1P5qk&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## RC7 (Aug 14, 2012)

[youtube]S934vXHR5-o[/youtube]


----------



## RC7 (Aug 14, 2012)

[youtube]VayqSBaEnbY&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;5PjHDcRjaWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PjHDcRjaWc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;CMaCg4fpJKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMaCg4fpJKg[/video]


----------



## unohu69 (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;vnpAqX-dAzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnpAqX-dAzA&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=PL3B907B8A17B148D3&amp;feature=re sults_main[/video]


enjoy my friends..


----------



## cybasolja (Aug 17, 2012)

Norris Man - Righteous Medz (Higher Medz Riddim) 
Tarrus Riley - Wildfire (Major & Minor Riddim)
I-Mark - Above the Ordinary (Deep Medz Riddim)


----------



## upall (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm listening to this 
|
|
v
[video=youtube;cYoLGiW7muc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYoLGiW7muc[/video]


----------



## RC7 (Aug 18, 2012)

[youtube]-r3gbf92yde[/youtube]


----------



## RC7 (Aug 18, 2012)

[youtube]Zy2JWLbdv1U[/youtube]


----------



## Strobe (Aug 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;XOzs1FehYOA]http://youtu.be/XOzs1FehYOA[/video]Just seen these guys live last week and it was an awesome show!


----------



## kizphilly (Aug 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;aquT_A5K5b4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aquT_A5K5b4&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;2a4gyJsY0mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a4gyJsY0mc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## malignant (Aug 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;8N-luOqgYp0]http://youtu.be/8N-luOqgYp0[/video] this and wkuk the civil war on drugs ;p


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 21, 2012)

[youtube]DhTFCrDqVRM[/youtube]


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;0N3W1AyzDNI]http://youtu.be/0N3W1AyzDNI[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;PoWMmZEoT84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoWMmZEoT84[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;Q5i9E8Oa4Eo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5i9E8Oa4Eo[/video]


----------



## RC7 (Aug 21, 2012)

[youtube]_07WpGUmxdw[/youtube]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 22, 2012)

[youtube]I0kd2hmKGDE[/youtube]

Nostalgia..


----------



## EnochOne (Aug 22, 2012)

Dont sleep on this hip hop fans, fucking amazing


----------



## Systehm (Aug 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;D3Umf4A4Tqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3Umf4A4Tqk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Aug 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;7SUXIiZFfO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SUXIiZFfO4[/video]


----------



## D3monic (Aug 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;8h3QLH_91G4]http://youtu.be/8h3QLH_91G4[/video]


----------



## D3monic (Aug 22, 2012)

I actually just downloaded Chief keef's shit after hearing him on I think it was Shady-45 or Hiphop nation. I actually paid for it.... so that's some props there.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZGiK1jL2Q9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGiK1jL2Q9w&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 24, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;F5aG08ZTqzk]http://youtu.be/F5aG08ZTqzk[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Aug 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;UziocaSimyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UziocaSimyc[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Aug 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;SdT14apOdkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdT14apOdkM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Aug 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;1WfZ7AQOA8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WfZ7AQOA8c&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## upall (Aug 24, 2012)

You must listen to this
[video=youtube;D46LlRZ7jZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D46LlRZ7jZU[/video]
credit card processor


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Aug 24, 2012)

http://youtu.be/VhJ65v_C-eI Try this on for size. Anyone like Pearl Jam?


----------



## Systehm (Aug 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;dNQsxZr65Hk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNQsxZr65Hk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;XBOQcQO0IFI]http://youtu.be/XBOQcQO0IFI[/video]

saw this on tv and thought it would be sweet to watch on shrooms.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;Ygf_3libZpk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ygf_3libZpk&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;MqcO8aWrfA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqcO8aWrfA8[/video]


----------



## GrundyUndies (Aug 25, 2012)

[youtube]t93u0qg5q_M[/youtube]


----------



## sirstankadank (Aug 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;4BfkSHrg01I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BfkSHrg01I[/video]


----------



## sirstankadank (Aug 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;f3hzWnVx6E8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3hzWnVx6E8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Aug 26, 2012)

verbal vernacular

[video=youtube;JdJgVf4l1A0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdJgVf4l1A0[/video]


----------



## eDude (Aug 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;fqjegQRRk_I]http://youtu.be/fqjegQRRk_I[/video]


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 26, 2012)

take some pure mdma before putting on the headphones for this one

[video=youtube;9u32Eu7Gsbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9u32Eu7Gsbw[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (Aug 27, 2012)

[youtube]VlnBh0hRpfM[/youtube]


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2012)

The Burgess Shale of techno ... cn





[video=youtube;C2q2bis6eLE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2q2bis6eLE[/video]


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Aug 27, 2012)

Kottonmouth Kings! RIP Pakaleka!


----------



## Spiritinthesky (Aug 28, 2012)

Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 28, 2012)

This video showcasing my people.. Please enjoy the music and slideshow. Hot trini girls included :3 Just went to Notting Hill Carnival 2012

[video=youtube;9Ha6CP4DE1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ha6CP4DE1k[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;omi-s6ER8lY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omi-s6ER8lY[/video]


----------



## D3monic (Aug 28, 2012)

Amazing fucking video to watch trippin ballz

[video=youtube_share;vIm6yJGjgEM]http://youtu.be/vIm6yJGjgEM[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;xDw3nDV5tV8]http://youtu.be/xDw3nDV5tV8[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;x_wLVCLPx0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_wLVCLPx0M&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;BGHlZwMYO9g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGHlZwMYO9g&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;w2t_2D_Bjt4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2t_2D_Bjt4&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;jQIMauXki54]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQIMauXki54&amp;NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 30, 2012)

Sun of Man
https://www.rollitup.org/music/557913-new-culture.html


----------



## Systehm (Aug 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;KZBl2mZs7eA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZBl2mZs7eA[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Aug 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;-cJEFIjBDO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cJEFIjBDO8[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;hOFrGbuUqnQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOFrGbuUqnQ[/video]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;guMg81qyq0I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guMg81qyq0I&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Aug 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;66qcM6ocjVk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66qcM6ocjVk[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;po09lcDxXIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po09lcDxXIA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;9QTR1-IhVJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QTR1-IhVJE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 1, 2012)

[youtube]WCYbZZTEwiM[/youtube]

IT is awesome


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;atCwKBeq76w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atCwKBeq76w[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;QQPJYnr48yU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQPJYnr48yU[/video]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;XWHplp10kQM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWHplp10kQM[/video]


----------



## Kronika (Sep 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;vs7jxtPCqks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs7jxtPCqks[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Sep 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;qgAvM8WXofM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgAvM8WXofM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## thehole (Sep 10, 2012)

Kronika said:


> [video=youtube;vs7jxtPCqks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs7jxtPCqks[/video]


Even being a metalhead I love that song. Here is what I think is a great tribute to that song.

[youtube]zByqXu6nGYA[/youtube]


----------



## thehole (Sep 10, 2012)

[youtube]cJ9rbJcPyTA[/youtube]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 10, 2012)

^ Good album. Here's another.

[video=youtube;xVc5-W2uZV0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVc5-W2uZV0[/video]


----------



## 420DankStank (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;QK8mJJJvaes]http://youtu.be/QK8mJJJvaes[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;Qyf8oRF6Trg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qyf8oRF6Trg[/video]


----------



## RedRick (Sep 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPyOhP1GTRQ Burzum - Dunkelheit


----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;rw01trwmul0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rw01trwmul0[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;DCr-QGzvRS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCr-QGzvRS0[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;m2P7WMEUkuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2P7WMEUkuo[/video]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;BcGDP8aonYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcGDP8aonYU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Multiverse45 (Sep 14, 2012)

Real potheads Don't listen to fake radio.It all underground!!!!! Illadelph Son


----------



## smokejoint (Sep 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;s6S0IquX1XM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6S0IquX1XM&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=FLK-_7gYR51vqNJbm3pujjJA[/video]


----------



## smokejoint (Sep 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;R9Nh8nTxN28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9Nh8nTxN28[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 14, 2012)

[youtube]RBOu_tWJVC0[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 14, 2012)

[youtube]req-oDf2ZRc[/youtube]


----------



## 420God (Sep 14, 2012)

They've been playing it on the radio like crazy...

[video=youtube;9bZkp7q19f0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 14, 2012)

[youtube]ZJxS1Bpnkl4&feature=relmfu[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 14, 2012)

[youtube]WBQU3BDwrTI[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 14, 2012)

[youtube]9d4ui9q7eDM[/youtube]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;YvO8rtqkjIo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvO8rtqkjIo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## bud nugbong (Sep 15, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;s6aqV0y4eWc]http://youtu.be/s6aqV0y4eWc[/video]

this song used to pump me up for a game of madden.


----------



## BA142 (Sep 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;oqmH493JEpA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqmH493JEpA[/video]

people can hate on Em all they want but he's one of the only mainstream artists i'll listen to


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 15, 2012)

Have hung out with these guys a couple of times....



[youtube]nghUCS6zqIE[/youtube]




[youtube]QUniKd9BYiM&feature=related[/youtube]





[youtube]ulzr5BYa0sE&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Hive (Sep 16, 2012)

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQEgZNqa8jE">[video=youtube;LQEgZNqa8jE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQEgZNqa8jE[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 18, 2012)

420God said:


> They've been playing it on the radio like crazy...
> 
> [video=youtube;9bZkp7q19f0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0[/video]


Awesome song! This guy has cracked the code to appeasing the ears! I've been goddamn addicted to this song for a week now, and I have no idea why, it's so damn catchy! 

Opp Gangnam Style!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> [youtube]ZJxS1Bpnkl4&feature=relmfu[/youtube]


Fucking awesome!


----------



## ntrll9875 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm listening to a mix of two songs: Loveless and One In A Million by a Japanese singer! ^-^​


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;YKg8DFi-bPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKg8DFi-bPo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## bud nugbong (Sep 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;2S2ZFpoD9sE]http://youtu.be/2S2ZFpoD9sE[/video]


----------



## esc420211 (Sep 20, 2012)

http://youtu.be/YDeoVnhX9cg


----------



## esc420211 (Sep 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;YDeoVnhX9cg]http://youtu.be/YDeoVnhX9cg[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 20, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Fucking awesome!



Not too bad huh!

Check out blood of the nations and stalingrad.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 20, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Not too bad huh!
> 
> Check out blood of the nations and stalingrad.


I'll check em out right now

[youtube]9bZkp7q19f0[/youtube]

230 million views on youtube, holy shit!


----------



## AlternateEgo (Sep 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZrDxam9GozY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrDxam9GozY[/video]


----------



## JimmyKing (Sep 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ek6rBLxcnuk]http://youtu.be/ek6rBLxcnuk[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;h5D_j6mtCA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5D_j6mtCA4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;jSxCaDa9Tek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSxCaDa9Tek[/video]
RIP bro


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;MJh3KaIKDAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJh3KaIKDAw[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;wdLCJvoLYe0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdLCJvoLYe0[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 22, 2012)

Sorry, had to throw some Zack in 
[video=youtube;4QiJLMmQNno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=4QiJLMmQNno[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 22, 2012)

This one is pretty wild!

[video=youtube;5yHggiiyjxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=5yHggiiyjxA[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 23, 2012)

[youtube]a4Rp-PEDGdQ[/youtube]


----------



## headtreep (Sep 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;M1kkXGPsaws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1kkXGPsaws[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 23, 2012)

You guys know Remo up in BC Canada?

[video=youtube;G06Vs57WG3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G06Vs57WG3M[/video]


----------



## Desr (Sep 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;znccSLyG0cU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znccSLyG0cU[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;oqatwxLOJA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqatwxLOJA4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;Qr5gU26HJk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qr5gU26HJk4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CashCrops (Sep 25, 2012)

This: [video=youtube;kU2SRNU955c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kU2SRNU955c[/video]


----------



## CashCrops (Sep 25, 2012)

And this: [video=youtube;N7HNJVnn9Ms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7HNJVnn9Ms[/video]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Sep 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;-Fe4dk0Jtcw]http://youtu.be/-Fe4dk0Jtcw[/video]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Sep 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;CR8logunPzQ]http://youtu.be/CR8logunPzQ[/video]


----------



## dslantic (Sep 26, 2012)

Deep Sludge

[video=youtube;amjwhMYXAVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amjwhMYXAVk[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 26, 2012)

the church- under the milkyway tonight. then some supertramp-gone hollywood and loverboy! I dont do 'NEW' music. Crap imo.


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 26, 2012)

How about 30 years 
[video=youtube;0Tb8Jo11uGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Tb8Jo11uGo[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;jsmcDLDw9iw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsmcDLDw9iw[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;0dVz2D1xS-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dVz2D1xS-0[/video]


----------



## D3monic (Sep 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;E3YO0bdiLNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3YO0bdiLNE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;TQX3pOlUnc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQX3pOlUnc8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;8KKBXkuhGzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KKBXkuhGzM[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;tzXfVbMQyr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzXfVbMQyr0[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;LaOphSBVNHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaOphSBVNHI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;O02Gnzn5JDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&amp;NR=1&amp;v=O02Gnzn5JDY[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;JhY9GOhFwN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhY9GOhFwN4[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;zlkiQTiqQOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlkiQTiqQOE[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;16qsYreBJZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16qsYreBJZE[/video]

A real Texas treasure. Junior Brown. All his guitars are duals.


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;kS60oTRxh0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kS60oTRxh0g[/video]


----------



## oneweed onelove (Sep 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOap8S6fSY4


----------



## thehole (Sep 29, 2012)

[youtube]NOErZuzZpS8[/youtube]

I think I must of heard this as a baby because the moment I heard my first Mercyful Fate/King Diamond I was hooked.


----------



## sworth (Sep 30, 2012)

Sworth is wishing he could dance...yet again 

[video=youtube;n8Wx80TZ8OQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8Wx80TZ8OQ[/video]


----------



## FlowerPower! (Sep 30, 2012)

Vybz Kartel - "Go Go Wine"

This is a Jamaican artist! The style is dance-hall! There's a 30 second intro

[video=youtube_share;LeQ0asfmvBs]http://youtu.be/LeQ0asfmvBs[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;1Y-JL8tuQ6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Y-JL8tuQ6Y[/video]


----------



## BakedP0TAT0 (Oct 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;ypFY-lSyq_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypFY-lSyq_o[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;jPPvu3WmQqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPPvu3WmQqg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;rq-9uXNzx-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rq-9uXNzx-o&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Magic Mike (Oct 1, 2012)

My hero Boy George.. he's so inspirational. 

[video=youtube;2nXGPZaTKik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nXGPZaTKik[/video]


----------



## FlowerPower! (Oct 2, 2012)

Here's some old reggae/dub! 
Augustus Pablo - Marabi

[video=youtube;2p_vTK_SPrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2p_vTK_SPrM[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;thhuPZ9rfBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thhuPZ9rfBw[/video]


----------



## RightyMcquick (Oct 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;v90utlNYnBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v90utlNYnBI[/video]


----------



## tech420 (Oct 4, 2012)

Clyde Carson - Slow Down


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;PdpAop7gp0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdpAop7gp0w[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;735dXdC7i9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=735dXdC7i9A[/video]

Better than the Fleetwood Mac original.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;i6JA6X25g9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6JA6X25g9M[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;cPz_eTg3UIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPz_eTg3UIE[/video]

Ibanez rockin' the box. Never owned an Ibanez. Owned/own Gibson, Fender, Epiphone, Vox, Guild. But I have my eye on an Ibanez Doug Wimbish setneck at the pawn shop. Plays beautifully and a looker too. Not a neckdiver like my Gibson Thunderbird.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;u5CX340Xxr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5CX340Xxr0[/video]

Doyle plays his Les Paul Junior upside down, left handed but strung for a rightie.


----------



## FlowerPower! (Oct 4, 2012)

Julian Marley - A Little Too Late

this is some modern reggae by one of Bob Marley's kids

[video=youtube;vF42jXmr4Yo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vF42jXmr4Yo[/video]


----------



## scroglodyte (Oct 4, 2012)

Indian vedic chanting


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;QU0SwYK0vco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QU0SwYK0vco[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Oct 4, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> [video=youtube;cPz_eTg3UIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPz_eTg3UIE[/video]
> 
> Ibanez rockin' the box. Never owned an Ibanez. Owned/own Gibson, Fender, Epiphone, Vox, Guild. But I have my eye on an Ibanez Doug Wimbish setneck at the pawn shop. Plays beautifully and a looker too. Not a neckdiver like my Gibson Thunderbird.


My first real electric guitar was an Ibanez, then a Kramer and then Charvel before the Jackson buyout in the 80's. As I currently play that guitar today, the Charvel was my best investment by far


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 4, 2012)

nice dress  

[video=youtube;JZi0LE_mE5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZi0LE_mE5w[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;COqltYFleuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COqltYFleuQ[/video]


----------



## blaze1camp (Oct 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;KFTH4Q4_XzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFTH4Q4_XzA&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Weedasaurus (Oct 4, 2012)

old school rock, eric clapton.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;gVWm9PQeYtE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVWm9PQeYtE[/video]

Some crazy rocking by an original rock and roller.

We might not be as good as we once were but we're as good once as we ever were.


----------



## TheMan13 (Oct 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;HdS7i6xy7_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdS7i6xy7_w[/video]


----------



## micronotmacro (Oct 5, 2012)

Why Do Fools Fall In Love by Frankie Lymon and the Teenagers


----------



## micronotmacro (Oct 5, 2012)

gucci east atlanta santa


----------



## bud nugbong (Oct 6, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;p0dE9gvh8HQ]http://youtu.be/p0dE9gvh8HQ[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;Yb8YB7MEd7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb8YB7MEd7k[/video]


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Oct 6, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;x59ws_j7F3o]http://youtu.be/x59ws_j7F3o[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;wMJHTu7Qygw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMJHTu7Qygw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## GrnMn (Oct 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2H6mpUnsLI


----------



## BakedP0TAT0 (Oct 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;hX5OQWXX8i8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hX5OQWXX8i8[/video]


----------



## dslantic (Oct 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USp_-0NQdVY


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 8, 2012)

http://youtu.be/w84-g-QFlfQ in comes a guy with a blue mohawk............................in serious leather! FRANK i miss you!


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;qYO4zLY-Nag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYO4zLY-Nag[/video]


----------



## BakedP0TAT0 (Oct 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;yXpaYa7zxgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXpaYa7zxgY&amp;hd=1[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;WE-Y2uutqmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WE-Y2uutqmo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Scroga (Oct 9, 2012)

Some boys and I just started jamming, so far we are doin..
Drowning pool-all over me
Sevendust-praise
Prong-snap your fingers..
Metallica-through the never
Dry kil logic-rot


----------



## overgrowem (Oct 10, 2012)

Any bessie smith fans out there ?


----------



## BakedP0TAT0 (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;l1_1VgDVmQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1_1VgDVmQo[/video]


----------



## BakedP0TAT0 (Oct 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;UNilsLf6eW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNilsLf6eW4&amp;hd=1[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;iBQVlzKwgFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBQVlzKwgFg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 11, 2012)

BakedP0TAT0 said:


> [video=youtube;l1_1VgDVmQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1_1VgDVmQo[/video]


These cats are from El Paso fucking Texas. More popular away than at home.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;XT2DktNBRfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XT2DktNBRfo[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;H1iR2Wi3u5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1iR2Wi3u5o[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;rWHniL8MyMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&amp;NR=1&amp;v=rWHniL8MyMM[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;4MEi4_9Bt8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MEi4_9Bt8o[/video]


----------



## FlowerPower! (Oct 12, 2012)

Ziggy Marley - Justice live 

[video=youtube;S13q4NFUaIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S13q4NFUaIw[/video]


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;k9IfHDi-2EA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9IfHDi-2EA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;yyno4Ugo8t4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyno4Ugo8t4[/video]


----------



## BakedP0TAT0 (Oct 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;U0TIatKq7Wc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0TIatKq7Wc[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Oct 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;yTCDVfMz15M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTCDVfMz15M&amp;feature=g-music[/video]


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;hftgytmgQgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hftgytmgQgE[/video]


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;KqF3J8DpEb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqF3J8DpEb4[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Oct 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;RwZUJ67aj_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwZUJ67aj_4&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Oct 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;ST86JM1RPl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST86JM1RPl0&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Oct 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;DwA5CGDIEQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwA5CGDIEQY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## FlowerPower! (Oct 13, 2012)

AUgustus Pablo - Assignment No. 1 from the CD This is Augustus Pablo

this is instrumental reggae/dub from the 70's (no lyrics)

[video=youtube;jD4FjvLeoLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jD4FjvLeoLs[/video]


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;NbLhHtaVIO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbLhHtaVIO4[/video]
..........​


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;XBru3M0F_HQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBru3M0F_HQ&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 13, 2012)

[youtube]MUb2XxChNEo&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## sniffer (Oct 13, 2012)

im listening to my old lady bitching at me ,, 
just because i was talking to an old girlfriend on the phone


----------



## TheMan13 (Oct 13, 2012)

_*I hate when that happens *_


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;dafJ9ZxKjBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dafJ9ZxKjBo[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;IQT-jM_R5dI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQT-jM_R5dI[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;R82OM5tzcrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;bBPS7xTd45g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBPS7xTd45g[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;AYwvBFfxKfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYwvBFfxKfE[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;JSbZBZjIDVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSbZBZjIDVI[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 14, 2012)

http://mp3bear.com/little-louis-parchman-farm

No Java apps and this is not on You Tube!


----------



## Mashew (Oct 14, 2012)

http://homebrewcrew.co.nz/video/

DO it listen to some of there songs, group from NZ


----------



## Mashew (Oct 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ejIxL8KtUk&feature=related


----------



## Mashew (Oct 14, 2012)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=/watch%3Fv%3Do3JLOkPOmpA[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Oct 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;o8Q02nQWiu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8Q02nQWiu0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ag515 (Oct 14, 2012)

juicy j zip and a double cup
inhale


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;yf3Wrvm3FjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yf3Wrvm3FjI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## bud nugbong (Oct 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;nVZ8tRlcZhA]http://youtu.be/nVZ8tRlcZhA[/video]


----------



## HappyMan420 (Oct 17, 2012)

<iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/nPbOZjP14G8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## BakedP0TAT0 (Oct 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;RxLKqWKf0uw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxLKqWKf0uw&amp;hd=1[/video]


----------



## LUDA (Oct 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;QJ78n8-oJ6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=QJ78n8-oJ6M[/video]


----------



## LUDA (Oct 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;_MwDfKuAekQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=_MwDfKuAekQ&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;tZCx-Sv7KrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZCx-Sv7KrI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## LUDA (Oct 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;Mh5wzxqYC-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Mh5wzxqYC-g[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;mCLjNRO-iaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCLjNRO-iaQ[/video]


----------



## LUDA (Oct 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;vk_O3yhLbMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=vk_O3yhLbMA[/video]


----------



## LUDA (Oct 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;cPbOvf4yZCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=cPbOvf4yZCQ#![/video]


----------



## BakedP0TAT0 (Oct 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;EicJTFcy9gQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EicJTFcy9gQ[/video]


----------



## LUDA (Oct 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;W4XMnBvTgw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=W4XMnBvTgw4[/video]


----------



## FlowerPower! (Oct 20, 2012)

Here's some old-school instrumental reggae/dub......Augustus Pablo!!

[video=youtube;x-QU9MASnDw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-QU9MASnDw[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;YGRO05WcNDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGRO05WcNDk[/video]


----------



## 2000watts (Oct 20, 2012)

Im lovin the stuff these guys have out https://www.facebook.com/WastedTalentEnt


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Oct 21, 2012)

*TiCKA TiCKA TOCK A TiCK TiCKA TiCKA TOCK iTS MAH GOLDEN HEN!!*[video=youtube_share;4q3L-qSXaqE]http://youtu.be/4q3L-qSXaqE[/video]


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Oct 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;1K9jBL2syJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1K9jBL2syJ8&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLD7F199C06E1 37548[/video]


----------



## LUDA (Oct 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;Oaw7xQq2_K4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Oaw7xQq2_K4[/video]


----------



## LUDA (Oct 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;-Cg4C6XpRDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=-Cg4C6XpRDE[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;O12M7DK745Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O12M7DK745Q&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (Oct 23, 2012)

Re-living the sensation 2012 in amsterdam!! best night ever!


[youtube]9PNWYiCcWEE[/youtube]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 23, 2012)

http://youtu.be/YlcY_enzwmI
april wine! i miss those old days. the craftsbury fiddlers contest, yeah those were the days!


----------



## clubman (Oct 24, 2012)

This tune is sooo awesome and vibrant!

[video=youtube;56pRtjVilBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56pRtjVilBg[/video]


----------



## Ill Tempered Sun (Oct 24, 2012)

John Frusciante's new album "PBX FUNICULAR INTAGLIO". Insane!!!!


----------



## AlternateEgo (Oct 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;MolAjeo2LOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MolAjeo2LOU&amp;feature=watch_response[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;CXEh3-_sqNQ]http://youtu.be/CXEh3-_sqNQ[/video]

Badass!!


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Oct 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;Xf-KqgJ323o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xf-KqgJ323o[/video]

someone please que up the dancing smilies! best techno dj ever.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Oct 26, 2012)

Mark Farina

We were all once hard core ravers, now the old school guys have moved on, gotten married, had kids, and are still spinning records. Love that he has his wife and son with him just chilling with some easy house music. Cool family.


[video=youtube;8XcOltqzuUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XcOltqzuUo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## FlowerPower! (Oct 26, 2012)

Spanky Danky (Snoop's Son) (Feat. Daz Dillinger) - Kic N Da Doe 

[video=youtube;np1QORGsQY4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np1QORGsQY4[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;bULBnef6w6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bULBnef6w6k[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;hRVOOwFNp5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRVOOwFNp5U&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## FlowerPower! (Oct 27, 2012)

Ace Hood - Hustle Hard


[video=youtube;r_dh16HQkqQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_dh16HQkqQ[/video]


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 30, 2012)

With all the negativity, add a little positivty!

[youtube]J_fQh8Epslc[/youtube]


----------



## TheGoldenGreenThumb (Oct 30, 2012)

Tribal Seeds, Rebelution, Soja always playin on youtube when in the garden


----------



## budup16 (Oct 30, 2012)

Simon and Garfunkel - feeling groovy


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;cosN7PMtmMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cosN7PMtmMk[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;J3lB17x9J34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=J3lB17x9J34&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## pen47Tex (Oct 30, 2012)

Janice Joplin
Summertime


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;6k8es2BNloE]http://youtu.be/6k8es2BNloE[/video]


----------



## Hal Incandenza (Nov 1, 2012)

this


[video=youtube;M1RlH97xTI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1RlH97xTI4[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;yetoim8aczI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yetoim8aczI[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 1, 2012)

snoop Lion - la la la

[video=youtube;EJ5KlZNh1WA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJ5KlZNh1WA[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 1, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;rVIIUaWxvb8]http://youtu.be/rVIIUaWxvb8[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;3jNCa2BVJ6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jNCa2BVJ6M&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;BnigNbYVQJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnigNbYVQJE[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 3, 2012)

[youtube]22l1sf5JZD0[/youtube]

Awesome song!


----------



## picklesrskankin (Nov 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZwTV40Yd2sc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwTV40Yd2sc[/video] Werd.


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 3, 2012)

this is it .................................................. .................................................. ...........................[video=youtube;O02Gnzn5JDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O02Gnzn5JDY[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;BtR6IrvxeFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtR6IrvxeFs[/video]


----------



## HeartlandHank (Nov 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;IuUNcLif_6k]http://youtu.be/IuUNcLif_6k[/video]


----------



## HeartlandHank (Nov 3, 2012)

The best Bob Marley song you have never heard. [video=youtube;Nty-4vUmh-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nty-4vUmh-s[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 4, 2012)

^^^ I like Bob Marley! Here's some old school reggae/dub from Augustus Pablo! The best Melodica player you ever heard!




[video=youtube;x-QU9MASnDw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-QU9MASnDw[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;cnsq9XtpmEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnsq9XtpmEk[/video]


----------



## dirtnap411 (Nov 5, 2012)

No Good Reason, by One Drop


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 5, 2012)

Classic Bob Marley! WAR! Live! Lyrics based on a Heile Selassie I speech!



[video=youtube;vPZydAotVOY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPZydAotVOY[/video]

Until the philosophy which hold one race superior
And another
Inferior
Is finally
And permanently
Discredited
And abandoned 
Well, Everywhere is war -
This here war

And until there's no longer
First class nor second class citizens of any nation
Until the colour of a man's skin
Is of no more significance than the colour of his eyes -
I've got to say war

And until the basic human rights
Are equally guaranteed to all,
Without regard to race 
Dis here war.
'Cuz until that day
The dream of lasting peace,
- Of World citizenship
And the rule of international morality
Will remain in but a fleeting illusion to be pursued,
But never attained 
Well, everywhere is war - this here war.


----------



## jetsfool623 (Nov 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;edCYyc-Dvno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edCYyc-Dvno&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Nov 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;lqHoAEJBuss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqHoAEJBuss&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 6, 2012)

Ziggy Marley - Justice ......from the CD: "One Bright Day! Classic reggae CD!


[video=youtube;MUcvegvCVj4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUcvegvCVj4[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 7, 2012)

Last Train to Lhasa by a band called Banco de Gaia....Interesting music!

[video=youtube;uVM9M6i9ZoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVM9M6i9ZoU[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;VCi5CtmbfR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCi5CtmbfR4[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 7, 2012)

Snoop Lion - La La La!

Jah! Rastafari!

[video=youtube;EJ5KlZNh1WA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJ5KlZNh1WA&amp;feature=g-all-u[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Nov 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;M3T_xeoGES8]http://youtu.be/M3T_xeoGES8[/video]


----------



## TwoSpirit (Nov 9, 2012)

The Doors - The Soft Parade

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XlqCFi6o-E


----------



## Slayxr (Nov 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZQB6F1NopK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQB6F1NopK4[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Nov 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;h7xF51AFkys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7xF51AFkys&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;CKMoDS6iIMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKMoDS6iIMo[/video]
.................................................. .................................................. ...


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 10, 2012)

'....And I'm hungry like the wolf!'

[video=youtube;oOg5VxrRTi0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOg5VxrRTi0[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;hj7ArtDSE0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hj7ArtDSE0c[/video]


----------



## Derple (Nov 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atfXQIVuywc


----------



## TwoSpirit (Nov 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;2Z-jnbRVQKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Z-jnbRVQKk[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 10, 2012)

^^^^ How 'bout this 1 .....Ministry: every~day is holloween...."I've started tha fight!"......kodos to Al Jourgensen

[video=youtube;DXtX9u7_6F8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXtX9u7_6F8[/video]


----------



## TwoSpirit (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh man, Al was so great back then !

[video=youtube;MUOn1YbeOQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUOn1YbeOQA[/video]


----------



## pen47Tex (Nov 10, 2012)

Pink Floyd, Wish You Were Here


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 10, 2012)

^^^^ More mind~blowing early Ministry!....'same old madness'...a f'ing classic......click play below........

[video=youtube;9sqaBZQkSHI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sqaBZQkSHI[/video]

addeed with quotes!: lyrics

"same old madness!"

In the morning, reading the paper
Read the front page to the back page
Welcome to the nuclear age
No more time for vicious outrage
Same old madness x 4

Wright to London, wright to London
wright to Tokyo, wright to Thailand
Wright us right here in our homeland
Regan sits behind them learning
Soviets are domineering
Third world things need engineering
No more time for loving, caring
Same old madness x 4
In the evening, reading the paper
Read the front page to the back page
Welcome to the crazy age
It's the very latest craze
Same old madness x 4


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 10, 2012)

Al jourgensen at college age! LOL! : he's got a master's degree in History, bro!......








"same old madness"


----------



## Jadesjewel (Nov 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;YlulT5Yk0t8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlulT5Yk0t8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 10, 2012)

Ministry ~ My possession

[video=youtube;2uF6fKVUejw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uF6fKVUejw[/video]

Hanging and banging and cussing and bitchingAnd scratching and twitching at my demandGrabbing and poking and bruising and chokingI&#8217;m sprinkled, I&#8217;m tinkled, I&#8217;m losing my man
I found a new wayI found a better wayI found the only wayTo cure frustration
I don&#8217;t care what you sayAbout my moral waysGet on your knees and pray'Cause you&#8217;re slaves anyway
Coming and going and moving and groaningAnd hitting that kitten and making him yowlWailing and flailing and trudging and floggingAnd punching my doggie and making him howl
I found a new wayI found a better wayI found the only wayTo cure frustration
I don&#8217;t care what you sayAbout my moral waysGet on your knees and pray'Cause you&#8217;re slaves anyway
My possession, my possessionMy possession, mine, all mine mine
My possession, my possessionMy possession, mine, all mine mine
My possession, my possessionMy possession, mine, all mine mine
Kicking that butt now, licking that butt nowKneel on that gut now, the red light&#8217;s onPushing and shoving that bread in the ovenI&#8217;m paying them back for what they&#8217;ve done
I found a new wayI found a better wayI found the only wayTo cure frustration
I don&#8217;t care what you sayAbout my moral waysGet on your knees and pray'Cause you&#8217;re slaves anyway
My possession, my possessionMy possession, mine, all mine mine
My possession, my possessionMy possession, mine, all mine mine
My possession, my possessionMy possession, mine, all mine mine
My possession, my possessionMy possession, mine, all mine mine..............................etc


----------



## Jadesjewel (Nov 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;ubZjbmA1Id0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubZjbmA1Id0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 10, 2012)

When the Levee breaks....by Led Zeppelin.....quite possibly the best rock band EVER!!!

[video=youtube;WbrjRKB586s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbrjRKB586s[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ministry ~ Every Day is Halloween.......MMM bop!

[video=youtube;w0r2xpGT4fQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0r2xpGT4fQ[/video]

Well I live with snakes and lizardsand other things that go bump in the night'Cuz to me everyday is HalloweenI have given up hiding and started to fightI have started to fightWell any time, any place, anywhere that I goall the people seem to stop and starethey say 'Why are you dressed like it's Halloween?you look so absurd, you look so obscene'Oh, why can't I live a life for me?why should I take the abuse that's served?why can't they see they're just like meit's the same, it's the same in the whole wide worldwell I let their teeny minds thinkthat they're dealing with someone who is over the brinkand I dress this way just to keep them at bay[ From: http://www.metrolyrics.com/everyday-is-halloween-lyrics-ministry.html ]'Cuz Halloween is everydayit's everydayOh, why can't I live a life for me?why should I take the abuse that's served?why can't they see they're just like meit's the same, it's the same in the whole wide worldOh, why can't I live a life for me?why should I take the abuse that's served?why can't they see they're just like mei'm not the one that's so absurdwhy hide it?why fight it?hurt feelingsbest to stop feeling hurtfrom denials, reprisalsit's the same it's the same in the whole wide world


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;ofn8Z4b3_FU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofn8Z4b3_FU[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 11, 2012)

Coldplay ~ Clocks

[video=youtube;d020hcWA_Wg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d020hcWA_Wg[/video]

The lights go out and I can't be saved
Tides that I tried to swim against
Have brought me down upon my knees
Oh I beg, I beg and plead, singing

Come out of the things unsaid
Shoot an apple off my head and a
Trouble that can't be named
A tiger's waiting to be tamed, singing

You are, you are

Confusion that never stops
The closing walls and the ticking clocks gonna 
Come back and take you home
I could not stop, that you now know, singing 

Come out upon my seas
Cursed missed opportunities am I 
A part of the cure
Or am I part of the disease, singing

You are, you are
You are, you are
You are, you are

And nothing else compares
And nothing else compares
And nothing else compares

You are, you are

Home, home, where I wanted to go 
Home, home, where I wanted to go 
Home, home, where I wanted to go (You are)
Home, home, where I wanted to go (You are)


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 11, 2012)

Oasis ~ Champagne Supernova
w/ lyrics 

[video=youtube;R04sLCmtz3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R04sLCmtz3E[/video]

Someday you will find me 
Caught beneath the landslide 
In a champagne supernova 
A champagne supernova in the sky


........we were getting high


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 11, 2012)

Depeche Mode ~ Blasphemous Rumors

[video=youtube;sQYWNdx0RMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQYWNdx0RMw[/video]

Girl of sixteen, whole life ahead of her
Slashed her wrists, bored with life
Didn't succeed, thank the Lord
For small mercies

Fighting back the tears, mother reads the note again
Sixteen candles burn in her mind
She takes the blame, it's always the same
She goes down on her knees and prays

I don't want to start any blasphemous rumours
But I think that God's got a sick sense of humor
And when I die I expect to find Him laughing

I don't want to start any blasphemous rumours
But I think that God's got a sick sense of humor
And when I die I expect to find Him laughing

Girl of eighteen, fell in love with everything
Found new life in Jesus Christ
Hit by a car, ended up
On a life support machine

Summer's day, as she passed away
Birds were singing in the summer sky
Then came the rain, and once again
A tear fell from her mother's eye

I don't want to start any blasphemous rumours
But I think that God's got a sick sense of humor
And when I die I expect to find Him laughing


----------



## pen47Tex (Nov 11, 2012)

Sooo Baked and jammin to this... 

[video=youtube;kYf4kqnAWos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYf4kqnAWos[/video]

PEACE!


----------



## 420God (Nov 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;TUoOcDGMgT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUoOcDGMgT4[/video]


----------



## pen47Tex (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah man... 

[video=youtube;SBjQ9tuuTJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBjQ9tuuTJQ[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;C0jb9zWd4n4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0jb9zWd4n4[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 11, 2012)

Pink - So What

[video=youtube;FJfFZqTlWrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJfFZqTlWrQ[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;KV2ssT8lzj8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV2ssT8lzj8[/video]

"Don't hurt me, Don't hurt me...no more"

Throw dirt on me,
And grow a wild flower
But it's fuck the world,
Get a child out her
Yeah my life a bitch,
But you know nothin bout her
Been to hell and back,
I can show you vouchers
I'm rollin sweets,
I'm smokin sour
Married to the game,
But she broke her vows
That's why my bars
Are full of broken bottles,
And my nightstands
Are full of open bibles

Ugh I think about
More than I forget
But I don't go around fire
Expectin not to sweat
And these niggas know I lay em down,
Make you beg
Bitches try to kick me while I'm down,
I'll break your leg
Money out weighin problems
On a triple beam
I'm stickin to the script,
You niggas skippin scenes
Ugh be good or be good at it
Fuckin right I got my gun
Semi-Cartermatic

Yeah I put the dick in their mouth
So I guess it's fuck what they say
I'm high as a bitch, up up and away,
Man I'll come down in a couple of days
Okay you want me up in a cage,
Then I'll come out in beast mode
I got this world stuck in a safe,
Combination is the G code
It's weezy mother fucka blood gang
And I'm in bleed mode
All about my dope,
But I don't even check the peep hole,
So you can keep knockin,
But won't knock me down
No love lost,
No love found.................................etc


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 12, 2012)

Get Free, RIU.......

[video=youtube;yNo2F645DGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNo2F645DGc[/video]


Never got love from a government man
Heading downstream till the levee gives in
What can I do to get the money
We ain't got the money, we ain't gettin' out

Heading downstream till the levee gives in
And my dreams are wearin' thin
All I need's relief
I need, I need some sympathy

Look at me
I just can't believe
What they've done to me
We could never get free
I just wanna be, I just wanna be
Look at me
I just can't believe
What they've done to me
We could never get free
I just wanna be,
I just wanna dream

All of my life been wadin' in
Water so deep now we got to swim
Wonder will it ever end
How long, how long till we have a friend

Comin' down, feelin' like a battery hen
Waves won't break till the tide comes in
What will I do in the sunrise
What will I do without my dreams

Look at me
I just can't believe
What they've done to me
We could never get free
I just wanna be, I just wanna be
Look at me
I just can't believe
What they've done to me
We could never get free
I just wanna be
I just wanna dream

We're all together in the same boat
I know you, you know me
Baby, you know me
We're all together in the same boat
I know you, you know me
Baby, you know me
We're all together in the same boat
I know you, you know me
Baby, you know me
I just wanna dream...
Baby, you know me


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;zTuD8k3JvxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTuD8k3JvxQ[/video]


----------



## TwoSpirit (Nov 12, 2012)

Yo ! Prisoner 56802, did you ever get into the Revolting Cocks ? Another of Al Jourgenson's various bands.

[video=youtube;NzOqHNb1PCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzOqHNb1PCM[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes, I listened to Revolting Cocks....I was a big fan of the Wax Traxx! Records label. I remember buying the "stainless steel providers" 12"

I like the B-side better!

[video=youtube;vvckGUerho4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvckGUerho4[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 12, 2012)

TwoSpirit said:


> Yo ! Prisoner 56802, did you ever get into the Revolting Cocks ? Another of Al Jourgenson's various bands.


My fav band from back then is still SKinny Puppy....here's basement

[video=youtube;laLbfxSjjG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laLbfxSjjG8[/video]


----------



## TwoSpirit (Nov 12, 2012)

Wax Traxx was great (I've got the box set _Black Box_) And Skinny Puppy is great as well ! I guess it's pretty obvious I like industrial lol 

Here's two:

[video=youtube;FIyL8ti3SME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIyL8ti3SME[/video]

and Nine Inch Nails's - _Happiness In Slavery _

http://vimeo.com/3556108


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 12, 2012)

TwoSpirit said:


> Wax Traxx was great (I've got the box set _Black Box_) And Skinny Puppy is great as well ! I guess it's pretty obvious I like industrial lol


I'm also a Front 242 fan.....

[video=youtube;CRHAqzqCpjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRHAqzqCpjE[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 12, 2012)

Nitzer Ebb, too....... 'I give 2 U'

[video=youtube;tIFJPXkyH7I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIFJPXkyH7I[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Nov 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;qpnaLJ-jn1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpnaLJ-jn1k&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;UARLzJp2wzg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UARLzJp2wzg[/video]


I heat up, I can't cool down 
You got me spinnin' 
'Round and 'round 
'Round and 'round and 'round it goes 
Where it stops nobody knows 

Every time you call my name 
I heat up like a burnin' flame 
Burnin' flame full of desire 
Kiss me baby, let the fire get higher 

Abra-abra-cadabra 
I want to reach out and grab ya 
Abra-abra-cadabra 
Abracadabra 

You make me hot, you make me sigh 
You make me laugh, you make me cry 
Keep me burnin' for your love 
With the touch of a velvet glove 

Abra-abra-cadabra 
I want to reach out and grab ya 
Abra-abra-cadabra 
Abracadabra


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ministry ~ Just Like You!

[video=youtube;FvtIlGIJYtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvtIlGIJYtI[/video]

"what's the matter, Eddie?! Does it frighten you?!..... Frighten me? No, Frank! I think startle is a better word!"

Standing on corners
And begging for quarters
For what? for you! (and you)
Busting my head
Cos that's what you said
For all of us -- fuck you!
Just like you!
[ Lyrics f
People are happy
When they're not so trapped
By someone just like you! (and you)
Many more years
Of nothing but fear
Of anything you do!
1980's was run by
A person who's crazy -- like you! (and you)
The 1990's will be
Unkindly, exactly like you! (and you)
Just like you! (and you)
You!

When one dictator
Is the same as the leader -- just like you! (and you)
We work, we survive
Just like you! (and you)
We work, we twitch
You! (and you)
Just like you!


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 13, 2012)

Vybz Kartel ~ My Crew

[video=youtube;7FhzNGahPKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FhzNGahPKc[/video]









Yo, everybody drunk and happy raise your bottles and glasses (hÃ©hÃ© hun! ) 
Henessy I know it and rum, street vybz couple quacked couple flaskes 
(Ohun! ) No work all pay, we a party and bun out di grasses mi can say do
Dis cause mi not inna d office 
Tun it up tun it up tun it up tun it up tun it up. 

We tun it up loud loud Inna di club (HEY! ) Everybody at (HEY! ) Champagne 
Bar (HEY! ) Fi di street vybz. 
Pretty girl (HEY! ) Coming from every side (HEY! ) Don't leave your girl 
Careless little boy! (Hehehe). 
We take her go straight to the bed. 
We have di real brand pin fi she bed. 
If you lose ya girl to vybz kartel 
It nah nothing we all real that no Tom no Jerry. 

My crew, everybody know, tun it up inna di club what you a go do? 
When you see my crew, mi seh everybody know. 
Street vybz and champagne, what you a go do [?] 
My crew my dawgz, you a so we heart, 
My crew my dawgz, you a so we heart. 
My crew my dawgz, mi send it to di max (ouuh) 
Mi family, children, mi party mi party, mi brethren, MY CREW!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;VJ1JhlO2j-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJ1JhlO2j-g[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ki-Mani Marley - Breakdown

[video=youtube;ZYJYnnZjTA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYJYnnZjTA0[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;w4pvC8eaNlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4pvC8eaNlQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 15, 2012)

Get Free - ....by Major Lazer



[video=youtube;yNo2F645DGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNo2F645DGc[/video]


Never got love from a government man
Heading downstream till the levee gives in
What can I do to get the money
We ain't got the money, we ain't gettin' out

Heading downstream till the levee gives in
And my dreams are wearin' thin
All I need's relief
I need, I need some sympathy

Look at me
I just can't believe
What they've done to me
We could never get free
I just wanna be, I just wanna be
Look at me
I just can't believe
What they've done to me
We could never get free
I just wanna be,
I just wanna dream

All of my life been wadin' in
Water so deep now we got to swim
Wonder will it ever end
How long, how long till we have a friend

Comin' down, feelin' like a battery hen
Waves won't break till the tide comes in
What will I do in the sunrise
What will I do without my dreams


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 15, 2012)

Ky-Mani Marley - Royal Vibes

[video=youtube;MYcOYSFhzPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYcOYSFhzPk[/video]

And She said 
She's never been loved like this before 
She's never been touched like this before 
She's never felt feels like this before she's in love with me 
And She said 
She's never been loved like this before 
She's never been touched like this before 
She's never felt feels like this before she's in love with me 
And she said 

She loves me fi the Royal vibes wha me bring 
She loves me fi the earthful songs them a me sing 
She said she love me for ina da bed when we a make love she hear tha angel dem a sing 
And she said 
She loves me for this rasta life I'm living 
She love me for she love the way me ain't love the Kings 
She say she love me for ina da moments of clutch I'm the potion of my gangsta risen


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;5hQojtF1ZAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hQojtF1ZAA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 15, 2012)

[youtube]m53cWa-CdUg[/youtube]


----------



## HeartlandHank (Nov 15, 2012)

AAAAHHHHh. Deaner! Let me in it's cold outside!
[video=youtube;CywfWRPeVvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CywfWRPeVvc[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;h-d-tuwJVnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-d-tuwJVnw[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 17, 2012)

Ziggy Marley & the Melody Makers - Brothers & Sisters

[video=youtube;OAoBg0g0vE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAoBg0g0vE0 [/video]


I am my mama's son
You are your father's child
Sometimes we act as if we hate each other
A different faith, different state of mind
That don't mean we all can't be satisfied

We are all brothers and sisters (repeat)

Some are black and brown
Others white and light
That's the difference I can remember

A different face, a different kind of smile
That's what we see
But this we must realize

We are all brothers and sisters (repeat)

Earth is my mother, there is no other
So for you, so for all of I
Don't look me with a scorn
In time mankind was born
So for you, so for all of I
Love must live, hate must die
Don't draw no line, don't you be so blind


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;O9PWRJ3omRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9PWRJ3omRg[/video]

When it's said and done, you're the only one (You're 
the only one) 
And when it's said and done, you're the only one, 
you're the only one

Whoever said this pain, would ever go away? 
Didn&#8217;t know what it meant to, be here without you 
Is everything you see, reminding you of me? 
Does it hurt when you breathe too? cause it does when I 
do, cause it does when I do

Chorus:
When anybody says your name I wanna run away,
I keep remembering I can't forget you
It doesn't matter when I try it happens anyway,
It's been forever and I can't forget you
With every single day, it won't go away
The way I feel about you
And when it's said and done, you're the only one
And I can't regret you, so I can't forget you

When it's said and done, you're the only one (You're 
the only one) 
And when it's said and done, you're the only one, 
you're the only one

I hate to feel this way, my days all feel the same
And yesterday was proof, that tomorrow will too
No matter what they say, can't drink it all away
Cause all that I do, is think about you, is think about 
you

Chorus:
When anybody says your name I wanna run away,
I keep remembering I can't forget you
It doesn't matter when I try it happens anyway,
It's been forever and I can't forget you
With every single day, it won't go away
The way I feel about you
And when it's said and done, you're the only one
And I can't regret you, so I can't forget you

Stop haunting my dreams
Please set me free
Stop haunting my dreams
Please set me free
(You're the only one)

Chorus:
When anybody says your name I wanna run away,
I keep remembering I can't forget you
It doesn't matter when I try it happens anyway,
It's been forever and I can't forget you
With every single day, it won't go away
The way I feel about you
And when it's said and done, you're the only one
And I can't regret you
Stop haunting my dreams (It's been forever and I can't 
forget you)
Please set me free (It's been forever and I can't 
forget you)
Stop haunting my dreams (It's been forever and I can't 
forget you)
Please set me free (It's been forever and I can't 
forget you)


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;fxpSIsWHdU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxpSIsWHdU4[/video]



I aint one of them boys from the past who aint got the answer
I got the answer
Dance round pricks wanna flow like a dancer
Gangsters put in your crew
There's no drugs
And I won't take yes for the answer
When shots fly you'll be jumpin' like an irish dancer
My name's skemo
So class-ey like eno
Troublemaker like reno

Yo, everything seems cloudy
Everything dropped in the game cause I'm rowdy
Carry on I will take a hammer to your Audi
I met a soldier from Saudi
Not that rowdy
Wanna see D try and how me
Cause next week and you still aint ground me
The phone starts ringing when a drive thru grounds me
Where's lethal he aint in boundary




Chorus:
Dem na like me
And me na like them
Dem are are me enemy
Dem aren't ma friend (x7)

Dem na like me 
And me na like them


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;KM_f7PzRURw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KM_f7PzRURw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## pen47Tex (Nov 18, 2012)

Southern Culture,
On the Skids
Camel Walk
[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=i01NMa5yIwA[/video]


----------



## pen47Tex (Nov 18, 2012)

Wake and Bake
Thin Lizzy
Cowboy Song
[video=youtube;F9f_HHV5Pc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9f_HHV5Pc4[/video]


----------



## pen47Tex (Nov 18, 2012)

JP,
This is mine and my wifes "song" 

[video=youtube;bKY8j6vCuJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKY8j6vCuJM&amp;feature=fvsr[/video]


----------



## pen47Tex (Nov 18, 2012)

This one cracks me up

[video=youtube;wDQANmQO2g0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDQANmQO2g0[/video]


----------



## pen47Tex (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm just an old Hippie

[video=youtube;MzdvQOXxRD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzdvQOXxRD4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## pen47Tex (Nov 18, 2012)

Why Can't we all just get along? 
[video=youtube;uhKq9JvssB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhKq9JvssB8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;HjJAEz__Ol4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjJAEz__Ol4&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Nov 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;NUmIO_MG5IU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUmIO_MG5IU[/video]


----------



## 207 (Nov 22, 2012)

Ephixa-Feed the Cat Mixtape

<span style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: arial, sans-serif; line-height: 18px; background-color: rgb(235, 235, 235);">[video=youtube;Tyahtqdit7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tyahtqdit7w[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;TOXPSSZkFD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOXPSSZkFD0[/video]


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Nov 23, 2012)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


is that you in your avatar? id would fuck dat bitch raw, naw jus sayin like, bless


----------



## Jadesjewel (Nov 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;Gobvyeh_yiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gobvyeh_yiA&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1[/video]
Huge fan since 84... ROCK ON!


----------



## Jadesjewel (Nov 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;jACrmwTsi08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jACrmwTsi08&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9D1Vb0umdbMI567o_X9OLrx&amp;index=5&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Nov 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;hSq4B_zHqPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSq4B_zHqPM[/video]


----------



## Jumponit (Nov 26, 2012)

The XX - VCR

Great band to listen to while toking.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;iiMHtnd1Fv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiMHtnd1Fv0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;6NEoesmnYU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NEoesmnYU4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Nov 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;dozKA1T0C2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dozKA1T0C2I[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Nov 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;fhyhP_5VfKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhyhP_5VfKM[/video]


----------



## fiberstore (Nov 27, 2012)

The saltwater room, Good Time, Only Love, Perfect day, Because of you and so many


----------



## Dundore77 (Nov 27, 2012)

I've been listening to alot of neutral milk hotel mostly the In The Aeroplane Over The Sea album i love the untitled song its a good wake and bake song.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;9wWKjJSU3DI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wWKjJSU3DI&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Nov 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;Oy625sZAHN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oy625sZAHN8[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Nov 27, 2012)

I notice they now embed videos based on the size of the viewing window you have on your own youtube page...


----------



## Hal Incandenza (Nov 28, 2012)

wrecka wreckonize
[video=youtube;BBiQ5r9Nb18]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=BBiQ5r9Nb18#![/video]


----------



## trichmasta (Nov 28, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fFRT_YPdSbs


----------



## WeedPublican (Nov 28, 2012)

French Inhale by Snoop & Wiz

[video=youtube;Ctov_9dYOrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ctov_9dYOrw[/video]


----------



## Hal Incandenza (Nov 28, 2012)

Just found this group, really cool music. Kind of reminds me of Boards of Canada.
[video=youtube;bZ6b5ghZZN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ6b5ghZZN0[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 29, 2012)

[youtube]Mq9zhpBweDk[/youtube]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;J98XrAxpY08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J98XrAxpY08[/video]


----------



## 420God (Dec 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;8Z_Ty5_hRrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Z_Ty5_hRrs[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;Ilz-4mtdpOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ilz-4mtdpOM[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;16qsYreBJZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16qsYreBJZE[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;KvEtPt6_HVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvEtPt6_HVw[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;lMLnDuzgkjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMLnDuzgkjo[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;t15l2rE_RYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t15l2rE_RYw[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;EsIqEq9OFxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsIqEq9OFxE[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;luKmSLXukaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luKmSLXukaw[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;Tmb8bcJPTFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tmb8bcJPTFM[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;RO3cPyi5_oA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RO3cPyi5_oA[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;L4iCaDCX3jY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4iCaDCX3jY[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;AqaKf-Um5F8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqaKf-Um5F8[/video]


----------



## pen47Tex (Dec 3, 2012)

Foo Fighters
The Pretender
[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SBjQ9tuuTJQ[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;XYYmnVPMfzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYYmnVPMfzg[/video]


----------



## Derple (Dec 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoI97c3UxKE


----------



## kinetic (Dec 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;0CpWOo7ODzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CpWOo7ODzg[/video]
A little DJ Shadow This AM


----------



## r1ic12ky (Dec 5, 2012)

i'm listening song of the movie " 1920- the evil Return ". All songs of this movie are awesome and so romantic


----------



## TheMan13 (Dec 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;rnCQ-mKKHkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnCQ-mKKHkU[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;iFm9v0wvEnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFm9v0wvEnw[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;VdQY7BusJNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdQY7BusJNU[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;szcVWTyrq_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szcVWTyrq_Q[/video]


----------



## altehm33k (Dec 9, 2012)

SNOWGOONS!!

[video=youtube_share;NcsmzVfF1jo]http://youtu.be/NcsmzVfF1jo[/video]


----------



## MyPetSkunk (Dec 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;qtOHDzOOr0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtOHDzOOr0Y&amp;list=FLf1dGLdO8ir1WFH6-EFpnRg[/video] ...............


----------



## MyPetSkunk (Dec 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;G2_hNCu4iak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2_hNCu4iak[/video]

Love the guitar


----------



## MyPetSkunk (Dec 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;RloXtzcCAf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RloXtzcCAf8&amp;list=FLf1dGLdO8ir1WFH6-EFpnRg[/video] ................


----------



## MyPetSkunk (Dec 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;AbwI2-nJ0Tw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbwI2-nJ0Tw[/video] ...........


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;DM8V3xVA4IQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM8V3xVA4IQ[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;HITHygbE_BA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HITHygbE_BA[/video]


----------



## Ringsixty (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm listening to Jesse Cook, Armik etc.
Tonight after eating a Cookie and a Bowl. Just Chilling to the Spanish Guitar.... Close your eyes and drift.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;XjVNlG5cZyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjVNlG5cZyQ[/video]


----------



## TwoSpirit (Dec 10, 2012)

Funkadelic - Hit it and Quit it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBXU2t4hodo


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;V-h7wg0iOtc]http://youtu.be/V-h7wg0iOtc[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;2pnSSHwmu8I]http://youtu.be/2pnSSHwmu8I[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;RFDW9b_ejfI]http://youtu.be/RFDW9b_ejfI[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;RBAwv49slC8]http://youtu.be/RBAwv49slC8[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 10, 2012)

The song builds up until about 2 minutes in, in case you want to skip ahead. 


[video=youtube;3p-Yw50CqoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p-Yw50CqoU[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 11, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;LlOdXN8Onzc]http://youtu.be/LlOdXN8Onzc[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;_t2TzJOyops]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_t2TzJOyops[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;gWubhw8SoBE]http://youtu.be/gWubhw8SoBE[/video]


----------



## VER D (Dec 12, 2012)

i am listening to my stomach growling but i have been jamming this song every night lately 
[video=youtube;f7gHTgXPKY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7gHTgXPKY4[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;UA5MtAmT24g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UA5MtAmT24g[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Dec 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;afam2nIae4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afam2nIae4o[/video]


----------



## VER D (Dec 13, 2012)

OG SHIT
[video=youtube;4Tr0otuiQuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Tr0otuiQuU[/video]


----------



## ROFLhacks (Dec 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;M3XEIOqWtnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3XEIOqWtnA[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 13, 2012)

The talent in this...is jaw dropping
[video=youtube_share;2N-_9Lc9Jnw]http://youtu.be/2N-_9Lc9Jnw[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Dec 13, 2012)

I've seen these guys about a dozen times....
[video=youtube;2eepsCXpLY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eepsCXpLY4[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 13, 2012)

^^^That tune rocks, are they a local band for you?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 13, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> ^^^That tune rocks, are they a local band for you?


No they're national, been around since about '93.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 13, 2012)

"Why Dick Cheney under my bed"
[video=youtube;jXp_LmsEaKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXp_LmsEaKc[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 13, 2012)

kinetic said:


> No they're national, been around since about '93.


How did I miss these guys? But sometimes up here, north of the border we don't get to hear the "good" music.
Here's a local band that you might enjoy and want to keep an open ear for.
[video=youtube_share;r5MujSumsV0]http://youtu.be/r5MujSumsV0[/video]


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;7TlfcXor_JQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TlfcXor_JQ[/video]


nuff said...


----------



## VER D (Dec 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;Tdw7kxD8eUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tdw7kxD8eUc[/video]
This is a nice song to wake up 2


----------



## kinetic (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm not really a fan. I dig this though, I lost a brother this year, he told me to think of him when this played.
[video=youtube;AYnmAiH6BLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYnmAiH6BLo[/video]


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;DW3pZjmS3rg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW3pZjmS3rg[/video]


...............


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;KnlZ7XK_uVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnlZ7XK_uVE[/video]

I been jammin out to tunes for like 15 hrs so far... so i can do this all day...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;voWmerT1ehI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voWmerT1ehI[/video]


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;ClQcUyhoxTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClQcUyhoxTg[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;fmXLzY8kbYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmXLzY8kbYA[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Dec 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;YDP9Qs94el4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDP9Qs94el4[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Dec 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;QtINzvbYwY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtINzvbYwY0[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 16, 2012)

THEY REALLY LOVE IT WHEN THE TEARDROPS START..............http://youtu.be/Gj-CPouUAWo LOVE ELVIS!


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 16, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;8hEYwk0bypY]http://youtu.be/8hEYwk0bypY[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 16, 2012)

http://youtu.be/IfB3O4eDXos yeah whatever!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;xPmuTHgwBAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPmuTHgwBAM[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;CfkATcv-dVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=CfkATcv-dVY&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;i28UEoLXVFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i28UEoLXVFQ&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9BEds6lgbliFJJoMmasuk8U[/video]


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Dec 16, 2012)

[youtube]bJ6GDfK2ivM[/youtube]


----------



## VER D (Dec 16, 2012)

All i wanted was a pepsi
[video=youtube;nCuMLSraevk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCuMLSraevk[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;WDVDJbvrQE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDVDJbvrQE0[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;02v6Ye6pa8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02v6Ye6pa8w[/video]


----------



## DaBong (Dec 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;lr2SAPvKz-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lr2SAPvKz-w[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Dec 17, 2012)

Good ole S(t)atler Brothers


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;TTpyRCNbqy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTpyRCNbqy8&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLA6B366B43 C4792B5[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;v66HqftAqVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v66HqftAqVw[/video]

Only saw Pamyua once so far at their recent CD release concert.


----------



## VER D (Dec 17, 2012)

Fuck you hangover i can never jam this song wif out somone saying shit bout hangover n i gotta be like kno bitch i fuckin love this song
[video=youtube;YkADj0TPrJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkADj0TPrJA[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 18, 2012)

KNBA - the only radio station I listen to. (Yes, I'm a member!)


----------



## kinetic (Dec 18, 2012)

"While you were fuckin' sleepin' ya know your government was creepin'"
[video=youtube;G9tWkH0Bjcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9tWkH0Bjcw[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;uDey8JnltP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDey8JnltP0[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 19, 2012)

Saw them (Steve Martin *and *the Steep Canyon Rangers) live last month - they were awesome and Steve was hilarious.

[video=youtube;wogta8alHiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wogta8alHiU[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;ALEX4iuXq14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALEX4iuXq14[/video]


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;E49isUzmXQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=E49isUzmXQ4#![/video]


----------



## kinetic (Dec 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;MvPnM2Q1nwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvPnM2Q1nwU[/video]
Blackalicious


----------



## VER D (Dec 20, 2012)

Perfect end of the world music
[video=youtube;YD3v7UW7A-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YD3v7UW7A-Q[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ZDN9y2vTdUs]http://youtu.be/ZDN9y2vTdUs[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;9N1KIO2ttow]http://youtu.be/9N1KIO2ttow[/video]
im a winner!


----------



## 420God (Dec 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;m4oGPQhvMp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4oGPQhvMp8[/video]


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;pERrVMbsCfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pERrVMbsCfg[/video]the real deal


----------



## Ninjabowler (Dec 21, 2012)

Sub focus-last jungle
B complex-beautiful lies
Dead mau5-raise your weapon
and some of those indian jams....the plants like the indian hip hop for some reason, maybe its takin them back to their roots........Baaahahaha!!


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Dec 21, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> [video=youtube;pERrVMbsCfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pERrVMbsCfg[/video]the real deal


kill the prime minister of malaysia!


----------



## 420God (Dec 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;VZMfhtKa-wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZMfhtKa-wo[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;DX4yy3TwdvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DX4yy3TwdvM[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;c4PcSEiRG5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4PcSEiRG5A&amp;feature=share&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9C17S4bbIG8W4vJZpRTFM6N[/video]


i looked around to find her but she had gone!


----------



## ROFLhacks (Dec 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;nvlPtUGFy_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvlPtUGFy_Q[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;NfbBw-YMBeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfbBw-YMBeQ[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;HolbQ_XBnak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HolbQ_XBnak[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZAs7dk_E5jg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAs7dk_E5jg[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 23, 2012)

So very, very awesome:
[video=youtube;Do5vj3D-OD4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Do5vj3D-OD4[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;4jaIUlz-wNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jaIUlz-wNU[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 24, 2012)

[youtube]RgjmxYL04V4[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 24, 2012)

[youtube]33V6SopSOLM[/youtube]


----------



## 420God (Dec 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;sdrUzRW7T6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdrUzRW7T6U[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 24, 2012)

[youtube]TsoLb-E7oy8[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 24, 2012)

[youtube]W8Nfj8wk-0Y[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]tqEo-gg7mE8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 24, 2012)

[youtube]mUuZdb3Jx2k[/youtube]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;14r7y6rM6zA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14r7y6rM6zA[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 24, 2012)

[youtube]KgjMzYP20Qg[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 24, 2012)

[youtube]LXWuOxFcdIk[/youtube]


----------



## skunkd0c (Dec 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;hnuH5qvKvAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnuH5qvKvAU[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;sBDTjkTThXk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBDTjkTThXk[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Dec 25, 2012)

im listing to spong bob sing some cheesie songs on cartoon network


----------



## cheechako (Dec 25, 2012)

thump easy said:


> im listing to spong bob sing some cheesie songs on cartoon network


Well, then... enjoy!

[video=youtube;yvQg_RqRC14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvQg_RqRC14[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;yMVV_HsHcX0]http://youtu.be/yMVV_HsHcX0[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 25, 2012)

Watching Koyaanisqatsi right now.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Y4phH8xBurs]http://youtu.be/Y4phH8xBurs[/video]


----------



## Nmccray420 (Dec 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;srXoMO59smM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srXoMO59smM[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;xk3BvNLeNgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk3BvNLeNgw[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;OwbBz59lIQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwbBz59lIQo[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Dec 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;pdz5kCaCRFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdz5kCaCRFM[/video]
someday i will be able to play harp like john popper


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;--pYDRqWOhk]http://youtu.be/--pYDRqWOhk[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;4Ou-6A3MKow]http://youtu.be/4Ou-6A3MKow[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;_96cCukoklc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_96cCukoklc[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 28, 2012)

Insomnia sucks. Philip Glass, on the other hand is awesome. I actually saw this on Broadway back in the eighties:

[video=youtube;WapObNgoC9M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WapObNgoC9M[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 28, 2012)

...cheechako, you might enjoy this.

[video=youtube;coJDJ83qSVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coJDJ83qSVg[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 28, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...cheechako, you might enjoy this.


Thanks. Glanced at some of his other vids, but so far, that seems to be the best one.


----------



## cheechako (Dec 28, 2012)

And finally tonight (this morning), I will leave you all with a little Brian Eno:

[video=youtube;miZHa7ZC6Z0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miZHa7ZC6Z0[/video]

Seriously... yeah, he wrote that.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 28, 2012)

The Original Banton.
[video=youtube;Z6ys5wON9IU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6ys5wON9IU[/video]


----------



## D3monic (Dec 28, 2012)

One my fav songs these days

[video=youtube;anEMXOyCCqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anEMXOyCCqc[/video]


----------



## JustAnotherUser (Dec 28, 2012)

[youtube]k1uUIJPD0Nk[/youtube]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;LUkqBRC1zUA]http://youtu.be/LUkqBRC1zUA[/video] ha ha miss this old music!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 28, 2012)

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiNDznQCdYc&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLRW5QHYDcO w_3DVV5RR4vnEbskzmIoGIF[/VIDEO

some more!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;RLSo2HXObDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLSo2HXObDg[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;Q4lupqXayYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4lupqXayYI[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm not the only one who has posted Talking Heads in recent days... so how about some newer Byrne - with St. Vincent. (This has been getting a lot of radio play here this past year.)

[video=youtube;hpPYKJAnwUo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpPYKJAnwUo[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 29, 2012)

Been a while since I listened to this album:

[video=youtube;GPmN2l_U9So]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPmN2l_U9So[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;eeWjzBHUdsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeWjzBHUdsI[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 29, 2012)

Big Sugar - Rolling Pin

[video]http://bigsugar.bandcamp.com/track/rolling-pin[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;7_8UmXv5Xac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_8UmXv5Xac[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 30, 2012)

More Talking Heads - well, a cover at least:

[video=youtube;N5Q28-xqcv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5Q28-xqcv0[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;Z9MTscBEb3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9MTscBEb3g[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Dec 30, 2012)

mushroom head
[video=youtube;U45NfWSX-Vk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U45NfWSX-Vk[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Dec 30, 2012)

Soulfly, I used to drink with the drummer in Chicago many years ago.
[video=youtube;zCc_jLctZkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCc_jLctZkA[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 30, 2012)

One of my favorite soundtracks:

[video=youtube;psOfz7Wr77I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psOfz7Wr77I[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 31, 2012)

I need to de-shred! Not the best audio here, but CGT is joined by Tony Levin and Guy Pratt on this one... pretty frakin' awesome.

[video=youtube;BqhkEPPs2mQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqhkEPPs2mQ[/video]


----------



## rocky97 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am listening Michael jacksons song Ghost and searching for his best ones


----------



## rooky1985 (Dec 31, 2012)

ESPN talk about how bad my Dallas Cowboys suck, Silent Fan Mode back into play.


----------



## cheechako (Dec 31, 2012)

Speaking of guitarists, here's one guitarist in the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame - *twice*. From one of my other favorite soundtracks:

[video=youtube;kEtJffDs8K4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEtJffDs8K4[/video]


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Dec 31, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;xpSPjCd9bpI]http://youtu.be/xpSPjCd9bpI[/video]


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 31, 2012)

Government Mule

Thorazine shuffle


----------



## The2TimEr (Dec 31, 2012)

[youtube]nSwFsxwb2w8[/youtube]


----------



## 420God (Dec 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;rcOy4UbAdIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcOy4UbAdIo[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;YllP22mVZQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YllP22mVZQg[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;BoYOgCpQoMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoYOgCpQoMc[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy new year - for most of you, it is 2013 right now.

Well, it is 11:05 pm on December 31st here in Alaska right now - still 2012. So...

[video=youtube;EsCyC1dZiN8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsCyC1dZiN8[/video]


----------



## D3monic (Jan 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;GRRADRYoSVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRRADRYoSVo[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 1, 2013)

Conscious Rap
[video=youtube;b1S7qTsW5SY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1S7qTsW5SY[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 1, 2013)

Ambient 1: Music for Airports 1-1, performed live in an airport by the Bang on a Can all-stars. (The acoustic version from 1998 is my favorite performance of this work - even better than Eno's original studio recording.)

[video=youtube;4g1Ezvfh7po]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4g1Ezvfh7po[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;OJ32rEfrwRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJ32rEfrwRk[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 2, 2013)

Bea Foote-Weed (1938Proclaimed Queen of the Vipers. Aka MJ smokers given the Viper name due to the sound one makes when hitting a joint. Vipers were the 30's Rasta. Jazz cats everywhere sang the Praises of the Ganja.
[video=youtube;0-ZXd4-GfS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-ZXd4-GfS0[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;WcM14Al83Ls]http://youtu.be/WcM14Al83Ls[/video]


----------



## FranJan (Jan 2, 2013)

C2B3- "48 Hours To Go"

"You ain't got time to shit or pray, 'cause the dogs of rationale have gone astray!"


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 2, 2013)

some 1am style sh!t, chick's hot too and i dont even dig skinny chicks.
[video=youtube;B4JABTb6v7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4JABTb6v7k[/video]


----------



## jaindar343 (Jan 3, 2013)

I listening sad songs . i really cry when i heard the sad songs


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 3, 2013)

jaindar343 said:


> I listening sad songs . i really cry when i heard the sad songs


[video=youtube_share;wDHQg8jv5lI]http://youtu.be/wDHQg8jv5lI[/video]


----------



## perkele (Jan 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;c9rCn3Q7gT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9rCn3Q7gT8[/video]

for thous of you who like and enjoy the dark theatrical music


----------



## cheechako (Jan 3, 2013)

Dark is good
[video=youtube;-qkM7Tp3IvY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qkM7Tp3IvY[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 3, 2013)

Then how about more from John Cale

[video=youtube;dTADU0iMnF4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTADU0iMnF4[/video]

p.s. And Fear, and Paris 1919, and... this is an awesome concert


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 3, 2013)

pepe deluxé

[video=youtube;lnTcPDlu0SY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnTcPDlu0SY[/video]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 3, 2013)

jaindar343 said:


> I listening sad songs . i really cry when i heard the sad songs


I lost my homegirl to cancer this past fall. Certain songs that were never emotional at all to me are now even emotional.

[video=youtube;numCZoBFcv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=numCZoBFcv4[/video]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 3, 2013)

another good sad song. was in aids commercial among others... Portishead is awesome. trip hop[video=youtube;Vg1jyL3cr60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg1jyL3cr60[/video]

the guy who yells before shes done singing needs his ass kicked... flawless perfection singing. beth is amazing her songs are very hard to sing and that guy had to yell ugh...


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;3APwp2QaNsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3APwp2QaNsk[/video]


Dont fucking judge me....

its a classic from my childhood and brings back kool memories..


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 4, 2013)

^ that's funny - I was going to post this yesterday!

[video=youtube;Jj4nJ1YEAp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj4nJ1YEAp4[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 4, 2013)

No oates this morning, but here's some Hall

[video=youtube;np6c9WAuB9Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np6c9WAuB9Q[/video]


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 4, 2013)

i was a huge kenny fan back in the day (wen i was 6 lol). then my older step brothers got new friends, and i was introduced to bands like ac/dc, zztop, DRI, judas priest, and it jus got heavier from there lol..
but its nice to get back to good old tunes. as iv said i have a wide range of music on my puter. even got some burt bacharach lol..


----------



## cheechako (Jan 4, 2013)

Haven't decided if Nataly (and Pomplamoose) is a guilty pleasure or something more:

[video=youtube;ib13SJKc9eM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib13SJKc9eM[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ZuFfbs3VYxE]http://youtu.be/ZuFfbs3VYxE[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]xdv3ZZ8IFSI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 4, 2013)

I've been doing allot of listening to the old jazz cats of the 20's-40's and their songs.

[video=youtube;0-ZXd4-GfS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-ZXd4-GfS0[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;llUV6hPuQsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llUV6hPuQsU[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 4, 2013)

[youtube]jcNH_RBCsus[/youtube]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 4, 2013)

Hearts of Space Program 718 - Nordic Circle


----------



## kinetic (Jan 5, 2013)

I love me some Clutch on a chore filled Saturday
[video=youtube;yXx6yUe6kDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXx6yUe6kDE[/video]


----------



## xGrimace (Jan 5, 2013)

The humming of my computer... so peaceful ..


----------



## cheechako (Jan 5, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Hearts of Space Program 718 - Nordic Circle


I listened to the HoS Milestone Part 1 (1000th) show last night. I have a subscription to the streaming service. Thinking about subscribing to Echoes now that I can't listen to it at night any more.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;iZLidy7pIQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZLidy7pIQ8[/video]

I remember watching this like every morning on VH1 before I went to school in the morning.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;ihUIPlLw2ZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihUIPlLw2ZE&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9C6HBJHzc7n8zIgh-4PqmuQ[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 5, 2013)

[youtube]zuwW9IVwZ0U[/youtube]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;TsPh-EgH65M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=TsPh-EgH65M[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 5, 2013)

[youtube]3HseDwc9vgg[/youtube]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;SzsDHtzx6tI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzsDHtzx6tI[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;-VIqA3i2zQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VIqA3i2zQw[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;i3F2y2hRP4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3F2y2hRP4o[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 5, 2013)

[youtube]gm9koxAb4EM[/youtube]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;0ieAgDd776k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ieAgDd776k[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;-Jh6wnmRbvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Jh6wnmRbvQ[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;sNT8SMlqLJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNT8SMlqLJA[/video]

OK, I'm done, man.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;xQ04WbgI9rg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ04WbgI9rg&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9D99SDp5OjEH0oxvkroCMBW[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;OleNkTc8D1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OleNkTc8D1E[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 6, 2013)

Some Canadian rock
[video=youtube_share;VRFCMM3bra8]http://youtu.be/VRFCMM3bra8[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;aGRNEJiD3PY]http://youtu.be/aGRNEJiD3PY[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;r5MujSumsV0]http://youtu.be/r5MujSumsV0[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;6yCIDkFI7ew]http://youtu.be/6yCIDkFI7ew[/video]
Not Canadian


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;yXTFj-fPGmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXTFj-fPGmQ[/video]

actually funny.. i like the last thing they say at like 7:40 into it


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;hAxrzn5Ml5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAxrzn5Ml5E[/video]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;BnzkcsgdisQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnzkcsgdisQ[/video]

So, so deep... she has a hard time singing this song live because its incredibly difficult. still perfection in my eyes, and always will be.


----------



## 420God (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;pXxwxEb3akc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXxwxEb3akc[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 6, 2013)

Coal Chamber- Oddity
[video=youtube;BWbmNEIQdno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWbmNEIQdno[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 6, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> [video=youtube;BnzkcsgdisQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnzkcsgdisQ[/video]
> 
> So, so deep... she has a hard time singing this song live because its incredibly difficult. still perfection in my eyes, and always will be.





Figures.......


Now for some real music..

[youtube]Qu5bRDmlrbI[/youtube]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 6, 2013)

Clutch-The Mob Goes Wild Starring Ryan Dunn from Jackass.
[video=youtube;Z78PjvfCVTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z78PjvfCVTQ[/video]


----------



## NightOwlBono (Jan 6, 2013)

Lazyboy- underwear goes inside the pants


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;fDrx0DsCEH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDrx0DsCEH8[/video]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 6, 2013)

so i suppose thats why i got +rep for the portishead video... it sucks right? QUIT STALKING ME Mindmelted... im reporting it.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 6, 2013)

* SOUNDGARDEN*
[video=youtube;z9eyDT5-tEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9eyDT5-tEo[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;KEpUHnvfCzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEpUHnvfCzQ[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 7, 2013)

I saw *Me & My friend*'s posts in the 80s thread, and now I have this stuck in my head:

[video=youtube;w1O-2UmTJ9s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1O-2UmTJ9s[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;csC5_tPVRpQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csC5_tPVRpQ[/video]


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Jan 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;lmsbHGEB6UU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmsbHGEB6UU[/video]

Don't skip over this chick if you like live music


----------



## kinetic (Jan 7, 2013)

The rawness. Leadbelly-Where did you sleep last night. Just in case anyone thought Nirvana wrote it.
[video=youtube;PsfcUZBMSSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsfcUZBMSSg[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> The rawness. Leadbelly-


Aw, man - I tried, but I gotta spread more rep around first.

[video=youtube;M_ciiCyxOJA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_ciiCyxOJA[/video]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 7, 2013)

i was gonna post the vid from the unplugged considering that the meat puppets actually were playing with Kurt and Dave(i believe he plays the drums on that no?).

[video=youtube;uRaZWK_MwHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRaZWK_MwHY[/video]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 7, 2013)

some deep sh!t... the other cartoon video is cool as fukd too. MAJOR LAZER!!!![video=youtube;ytIfSuy_mOA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytIfSuy_mOA&amp;list=UUouK2xKynWUBlknnuhdTTgg&amp; index=3[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 7, 2013)

From the 80's to the original - Number 2 on Billboard's hot 100 in 1959:

[video=youtube;EroRtEUmZcU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EroRtEUmZcU[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;rN4FMVqq1cg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rN4FMVqq1cg[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;PniNdDr-iJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PniNdDr-iJo[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;jX-yuZFVm34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jX-yuZFVm34[/video]


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 7, 2013)

Pandora's--->
"Hard Rock Strength Training Radio"

Rock On....


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;9Kh0E4Sd3NU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Kh0E4Sd3NU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 8, 2013)

This one starts off a lttle slow, but it picks up and ends up being a damn good jam. lol It tells the story of my life, but I can't be the only one.
The audio is a little screwed up at the very beginning, but it clears up real fast.


[video=youtube;RHT7Kr_50Uo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHT7Kr_50Uo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 8, 2013)

And as long as I'm on Blues Traveler.....


[video=youtube;ousaiByU1ko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ousaiByU1ko[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;zZ5gCGJorKk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZ5gCGJorKk[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;D44pyeEvhcQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D44pyeEvhcQ[/video]

I'm sure this has been posted elsewhere - maybe even in this thread. But it is always worth another listen!


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;hCDAfa-NI-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCDAfa-NI-M[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 8, 2013)

Before there was MTV Unplugged...

[video=youtube;5rhiqI6PlTo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rhiqI6PlTo[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 8, 2013)

And one more probably from the same concert

[video=youtube;t4-WdohdaHw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4-WdohdaHw[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;Vr-I5xX_BFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr-I5xX_BFk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;aYTSkPi6v8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYTSkPi6v8w[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;t1sO6CH2bwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1sO6CH2bwM[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;qjvXmpOTtdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjvXmpOTtdQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 8, 2013)

Me & My friend said:


> [video=youtube;t1sO6CH2bwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1sO6CH2bwM[/video]


Even though that song came out 4 years earlier than the movie, everytime I hear it I think of the show 'Fast Times'. Best song that band ever did. Nice post.


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 8, 2013)

Burn it in a Rizzla Or rub it in a Chalwa.........long as it's the Irie
[video=youtube;GzVDxhTv3Ic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzVDxhTv3Ic[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;myhnAZFR1po]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myhnAZFR1po[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;WLiuMkGCOC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLiuMkGCOC4[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;46EXY4oP1Do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46EXY4oP1Do[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;Wzcteihsckw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wzcteihsckw[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;NiTcmahEjiY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiTcmahEjiY[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;w6qcafgLHe4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6qcafgLHe4[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;oHYdJ8izRfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHYdJ8izRfs[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 10, 2013)

*"Where were you when we were getting high"*
[video=youtube;g3C7DECI0jU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3C7DECI0jU[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 10, 2013)

1977 - can't post it in the eighties thread. Warning - punk rock ahead...

[video=youtube;IRwcVxBz9fo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRwcVxBz9fo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;0KaWSOlASWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KaWSOlASWc[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;iCEDfZgDPS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCEDfZgDPS8[/video]


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;vEN3mQ0ql30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEN3mQ0ql30[/video]


----------



## HeavyDutyNugz (Jan 10, 2013)

[youtube]yT5Jtf6GOxg[/youtube]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;H2Ncxw1xfck]http://youtu.be/H2Ncxw1xfck[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;lSIw09oqsYo]http://youtu.be/lSIw09oqsYo[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;SUYI7kIR0S4]http://youtu.be/SUYI7kIR0S4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 10, 2013)

Had the most shitty day today. Simply inconceivably atrocious luck for the last 10 goddamn hours or so. Feeling very angry at nothing in particular which is not me and that just makes it all the worse. My attitude currently sucks voluminous donkey cocks. About to medicate for the first time today. Hope it helps.


[video=youtube;E929gqIcwwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E929gqIcwwI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;2BzjIqhbbuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BzjIqhbbuM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;GxZ4Z6Zo3Fk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxZ4Z6Zo3Fk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;rWk5wr1p3mk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWk5wr1p3mk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;f9wdbbGZkOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9wdbbGZkOA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;Jeye5-PAtCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jeye5-PAtCM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry, I just had to do that. Pulling bong hits of norther lights x big bud and feeling much improved.


[video=youtube;MqKcUS2Npic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqKcUS2Npic[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;8k54r_ANt8o]http://youtu.be/8k54r_ANt8o[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;0dC2--ASCn0]http://youtu.be/0dC2--ASCn0[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;9yZzRQlGFIM]http://youtu.be/9yZzRQlGFIM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;_96cCukoklc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_96cCukoklc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;12dw_BgFAeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12dw_BgFAeM[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;xo-J1wf2KHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xo-J1wf2KHc[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;WcSLb2phjDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcSLb2phjDk[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;3fa4HUiFJ6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fa4HUiFJ6c[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;yFOMyVA3BZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFOMyVA3BZk[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;yS0todhY76A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yS0todhY76A[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;dmleBWh69nE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmleBWh69nE[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;NzdUy90vTuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzdUy90vTuk[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;Vppbdf-qtGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vppbdf-qtGU[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 11, 2013)

"I'm bout to choke from the smoke"
[video=youtube;UzGJ8OVPhZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzGJ8OVPhZ4[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;Bqz876VkwwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bqz876VkwwY[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;SbyAZQ45uww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbyAZQ45uww[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;UJkxFhFRFDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJkxFhFRFDA[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;DX_9efimmNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DX_9efimmNk[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;AI-a9dEpQOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AI-a9dEpQOA[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;_bpS-cOBK6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bpS-cOBK6Q[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry... just have to do this.

[video=youtube;6YbN5Z1DYBc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YbN5Z1DYBc[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;Rt75y38J00s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt75y38J00s[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 11, 2013)

"YOU GOT WHAT I NEEEeeeeed!" is that Biz Mikie? hahahahaha!
[video=youtube;4R5NQPdi42w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R5NQPdi42w[/video]


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;JZpxaiNV_sM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZpxaiNV_sM&amp;list=UU6Ud1qTyoNaU4LhTLg-TGRw&amp;index=12[/video]


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jan 11, 2013)

It's Sativa morning!!

[video=youtube;TPdHMWVJoS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPdHMWVJoS8&amp;list=UU6Ud1qTyoNaU4LhTLg-TGRw&amp;index=7[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;X5ouOa9k0gE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5ouOa9k0gE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;FauNLW_D_dw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FauNLW_D_dw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;V7NyO9NPZbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7NyO9NPZbQ[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;MLScUaXSnCU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLScUaXSnCU[/video]


----------



## dirtysnowball (Jan 12, 2013)

WORSHIP THE DARK LORD!!! lol just kidding guys

[video=youtube;Ooo-50RHveY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ooo-50RHveY[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 12, 2013)

And the Joe's Garage remake of Tush Tush Tush, aka A Token of My Extreme

[video=youtube;tnSF36PBxbk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnSF36PBxbk[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm actually listening to Joe's Garage. I won't post it all, but it is only fair to continue from above since Joe bursts into song:

[video=youtube;4ubBw3dE8Wc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ubBw3dE8Wc[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 12, 2013)

Damn. This is too early for the 80s thread by only *four *days!

[video=youtube;lQUdeVcLTms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQUdeVcLTms[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 12, 2013)

If it came out at the end of '79 then I think it would fit in the '80s thread as it would have been popular during that period.

Good jam, too.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 12, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> If it came out at the end of '79 then I think it would fit in the '80s thread as it would have been popular during that period.
> 
> Good jam, too.


Although if we get technical, the eighties didn't start until 1981.


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 12, 2013)

The version of this song that was played on the radio and got popular, well, imo it was nothing but a so-so pop song. This version of the same has some soul to it. Give it a chance.


[video=youtube;qVDVd9ViDQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVDVd9ViDQE[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;jMjfw9rznrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMjfw9rznrs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 12, 2013)

lol I see your Steve Martin with an Adam Sandler...


[video=youtube;-hXljnDfVJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hXljnDfVJE[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 13, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> lol I see your Steve Martin with an Adam Sandler...


OK, but you made me do it....

[video=youtube;z6gcTLlTDY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6gcTLlTDY4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 13, 2013)

lol Oh, so that's how it is, huh? OK, but remember. You started this shit....haha


[video=youtube;pFV8ATd7pd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFV8ATd7pd8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 13, 2013)

And futhermore.....


[video=youtube;VhtIydTmOVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhtIydTmOVU[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;7aWRvwWsy-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aWRvwWsy-U[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;37C-BudYnzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37C-BudYnzw[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 13, 2013)

Now I have to bring out the big guns. Pardon the pun.

[video=youtube;2pLuom1N3H0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pLuom1N3H0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;F5N35kQAPv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5N35kQAPv0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 13, 2013)

After that Andy Kaufman, I surrender.....I can't conpete with that. You win, no mas please.........


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 13, 2013)

Let's just go back to Steve Martin. I should have left it there in the first place. I see that now...


[video=youtube;wgTPH5y1-ZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgTPH5y1-ZI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 13, 2013)

Just for kicks, I'll throw this one in...


[video=youtube;tYn_6NjcopY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYn_6NjcopY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 13, 2013)

Time to get back to some real music....


[video=youtube;FX_cixaPHbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FX_cixaPHbA[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey - Steep Canyon Rangers *are *real music(ians).

[video=youtube;VLexGXo42Yk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLexGXo42Yk[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 13, 2013)

And actually, Steve Martin is too. Here's a mostly solo piece written and performed by Steve with Nicky Sanders on the fiddle. Whoever uploaded this to YT used old pics mostly from Steve's comedy shows. However, this piece is from the 2011 Grammy nominated album by Steve and the Steep Canyon Rangers - Rare Bird Alert

[video=youtube;A5SNkwBIRUY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5SNkwBIRUY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 13, 2013)

Steve Martin has amazing talents, I agree. He proved it to me when he beat the drunk driver test in the movie 'The man with two brains'. haha


[video=youtube;KZXxA6CoEUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZXxA6CoEUw[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 13, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Steve Martin has amazing talents, I agree. He proved it to me when he beat the drunk driver test in the movie 'The man with two brains'. haha


Yeah - so glad I got to see Steve and the SC Rangers last year. Here's The Great Remember live with a couple of minutes of Steve's comedy at the start. That is Mike Guggino Steve is picking on at the start, the SCR mandolin player.

So, the song is a re-post but a different, live version - with some laughs.

[video=youtube;vGjogQ7KP7Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGjogQ7KP7Y[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 13, 2013)

p.s. OK, enough bluegrass and TV stars. I'm back to Zappa.

[video=youtube;2xEQ4Zlbatc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xEQ4Zlbatc[/video]


----------



## 420God (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;BXpdmKELE1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXpdmKELE1k[/video]


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 13, 2013)

Damn good song by a damn good band. 

[video=youtube;tV8x2HKTRdM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV8x2HKTRdM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;ySeDs2x7pMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySeDs2x7pMo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;8cHQTcdPDTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cHQTcdPDTk[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 13, 2013)

My 600th post. Figure it should be a little special, so music it is. I can't believe I forgot about this. Someone already posted another Dire Straits cut from a different album. But I forgot how great Love Over Gold was - listened to the whole album last night. Telegraph Road might even be one of their best. However, I'll post the shortest song from that album which should alss be the most recognizable because of airplay.

[video=youtube;7rWuc5kar3Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rWuc5kar3Y[/video]

Man... screwed up my 600th post - was supposed to be in the 80s thread.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 13, 2013)

Don't know what the weather is like in your neck of the woods, but

[video=youtube;LqZ8QMe4Wjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqZ8QMe4Wjg[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 13, 2013)

And more live music about sliding

[video=youtube;nKxyoud_c-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKxyoud_c-E[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;V8DdShksvaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8DdShksvaU[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 14, 2013)

Gary Small is a member of the Northern Cheyenne Tribe. This was at the 2011 Native American Music Awards show.

[video=youtube;hxG5ollW6fk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxG5ollW6fk[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2013)

[youtube]Lej2jlW1OW4[/youtube]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;0jPLXF-lWOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jPLXF-lWOQ[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;WHpy2AVU9Fo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHpy2AVU9Fo[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;83y32awy5Tk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83y32awy5Tk[/video]


J'y etais, j'ai tout vu
J'ai tout lu et j'ai tout fait
J'etouffe encore parfois
Mes mensonges trompent que moi 
​


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;g5L6pUZQNDk]http://youtu.be/g5L6pUZQNDk[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;6OplPvwspnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OplPvwspnY&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9A0iQJanVpYrUOMSe6m8NIN[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah, I KNOW.........but I like it



[video=youtube;PET5rdzeKxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PET5rdzeKxU[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;CbeNRHtpgOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbeNRHtpgOk[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;pIKsHh3BFPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIKsHh3BFPI[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;9XblbvrmgcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XblbvrmgcM[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm checking out videos here, but I have the radio on in background. Right now, I'm listening to The History of Stax on World Cafe. So, David just played this

[video=youtube;8nA18g_PwG0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nA18g_PwG0[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 14, 2013)

And David Dye (World Cafe) also talked a bit with Steve Cropper, best known as the guitarist for these guys:

[video=youtube;_bpS-cOBK6Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bpS-cOBK6Q[/video]


----------



## Robert Lau (Jan 14, 2013)

steel panther, my favorite


----------



## cheechako (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;Iwuy4hHO3YQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iwuy4hHO3YQ[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;4RnjWLVyMps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RnjWLVyMps[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 14, 2013)

[youtube]fhF5HpYQOKI[/youtube]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;aK6jgzV32bg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aK6jgzV32bg[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;YTaWayUE5XA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTaWayUE5XA[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 15, 2013)

Sonic Youth - Superstar

[video=youtube;Xs9eh82buls]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xs9eh82buls[/video]

Not that it was an original Carpenters' song to begin with.


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;lLeCB7Kn-VE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLeCB7Kn-VE[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 15, 2013)

... and the Pips!

[video=youtube;LdN27HzoyO4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdN27HzoyO4[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;apFm6hKnBWw]http://youtu.be/apFm6hKnBWw[/video]

JUST BE THANKFUL FOR WHAT YA GOT!


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 15, 2013)

this chick did the song with goyte-somebody i used to know. She is an incredible singer i think. Really like her style of jazz/soul

[youtube]5eDQdYIqhbE[/youtube]


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 15, 2013)

[youtube]5XjNlpe7hII[/youtube]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

listen once a week for guaranteed sanity![video=youtube;ZEPHW1vVH38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEPHW1vVH38&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLRW5QHYDcO w_ARlHFo_TEeGbAzA0UlSCx[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;9G5CJFrO2Oc]http://youtu.be/9G5CJFrO2Oc[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 15, 2013)

[youtube]EKSU1W0ZUmQ[/youtube]

Best priest song ever!!!!

Good hash under glass tune....


----------



## kinetic (Jan 15, 2013)

Peter Tosh-Legalize It. The first time my friend and I found it we hit repeat and rolled a few J's....
[video=youtube;ABc8ciT5QLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABc8ciT5QLs[/video]


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Jan 15, 2013)

[youtube]m0Lh0rl438E[/youtube]


----------



## Steve French (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;5vKh4FjCvGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vKh4FjCvGw[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 15, 2013)

KNBA radio again, as I so often do. One of the volunteer shows at night is on now - Dead or Alive. They focus on live recordings, and play a lot of Dead of course. However, they just had this on:

[video=youtube;tYSao48WYPc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYSao48WYPc[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 15, 2013)

I like Dead or Alive a lot. Now they're playing this:

[video=youtube;fIfGlYkIlkA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIfGlYkIlkA[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;o_6I7Dt4pig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_6I7Dt4pig[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;cPBE4yFFlnA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPBE4yFFlnA[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;8VoU5kmqasY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VoU5kmqasY[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;I4s0nzsU1Wg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4s0nzsU1Wg[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;voK7VeL6EVc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voK7VeL6EVc[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;tWLw7nozO_U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWLw7nozO_U[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;j1m1l00eaDg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1m1l00eaDg[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;gCXQycyN_Vs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCXQycyN_Vs[/video]


----------



## the bent botanist (Jan 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WOQ_9HV5Hk&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;p58aJD_wLKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p58aJD_wLKc[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;I4yQoQRFrjQ]http://youtu.be/I4yQoQRFrjQ[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;DU91POX33aE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU91POX33aE[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;Fi8DA00L1gE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi8DA00L1gE[/video]
"F'ing" boognish


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;vc-TsvGSe0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc-TsvGSe0c[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;eBB2OS4IoTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBB2OS4IoTs[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;fOniR2N63zQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOniR2N63zQ[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;0cTEMaWaKK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cTEMaWaKK0[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;d61kTG920UI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d61kTG920UI[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;yI0l-wVZHBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yI0l-wVZHBM[/video]
Selassie, I.


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 16, 2013)

Nothing like cool friends & tunes!! 
[video=youtube;BU_2oNF9CZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU_2oNF9CZE[/video]


----------



## delvite (Jan 16, 2013)

a personal favorite of mine............................................

[video=youtube;gfaguHBfwOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfaguHBfwOM[/video]

..........................peace  keep it green ​


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;Dnda5JqHTmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dnda5JqHTmM[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

My, once, good friend DJ'ed for this dude while he was in Jah-make-ya... SUB MIKie Dread!
[video=youtube;-_l3AVaoMp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_l3AVaoMp4[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

U ready for tha "rich coast" mix?


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;cW9YykCl7XI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW9YykCl7XI[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;XizOIm_et1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XizOIm_et1o[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;fCWawwIiA1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCWawwIiA1I[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;tjOM9u0H_Tw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjOM9u0H_Tw[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;QScoMpmEGJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QScoMpmEGJc[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;fxrmYQllIB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxrmYQllIB0[/video]
Keep in mind, it is hotter then 500 lb. marathon runners balls, down there.


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;tY7EQPgkHu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tY7EQPgkHu0[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;351GfdoIS3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=351GfdoIS3E[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;9iZSN7xv6_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iZSN7xv6_A[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;rmadSGJCzo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmadSGJCzo8[/video]
My dry-as-fark-quiver makes me post this song


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;mCafxek-HDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCafxek-HDM[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

last one, I promise...[video=youtube;43w7LsSJOKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43w7LsSJOKE[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

Okay... two more.[video=youtube;Mx7SDU1k6iE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mx7SDU1k6iE[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;ldhv7VIWgmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldhv7VIWgmg[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;nPsGjxBd7aA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPsGjxBd7aA[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

This one came to us on the sands of Samara in 2003
[video=youtube;Ua9y2TGec6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ua9y2TGec6o[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 16, 2013)

[youtube]67gUOkOG0aw[/youtube]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;df1E4NJu7ng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=df1E4NJu7ng[/video]
Square grouper!


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

R.I.P. big IZ
[video=youtube;V1bFr2SWP1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

just to bring it back to the common user 
[video=youtube;Tj-qMZCfi3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj-qMZCfi3U[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

Last one! Get off my back!
[video=youtube;wXDkKxHS3go]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXDkKxHS3go[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 16, 2013)

DJ Shadow-Building Steam with a grain of Salt. I think some people could be opened up to 'DJ'ing' if they listened. It says allot and has a nice piano underlay.
[video=youtube;dcxsheROd3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcxsheROd3E[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 16, 2013)

[youtube]RBOu_tWJVC0[/youtube]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;E9VhD4SccSE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9VhD4SccSE[/video]


----------



## Cannabiology (Jan 16, 2013)

Big wreck - Control

Canadian artist ftw. Not to mention amazing guitar work in that song, can listen to it over and over and it still sounds awesome.


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;ah5gAkna3jI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ah5gAkna3jI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;CRF_qOJfaDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRF_qOJfaDs[/video]


----------



## redbud12 (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;o_-QGNUYL5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_-QGNUYL5g[/video]


----------



## redbud12 (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;SnYBSAN42Hc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnYBSAN42Hc[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;uqUUqnjxwqk]http://youtu.be/uqUUqnjxwqk[/video]cut down a man in cold blood shannon!


----------



## cheechako (Jan 17, 2013)

Woke up with this stuck in my head. I know non-Eno-fans might think that is a bad thing. 

[video=youtube;pYvXp7_9GPE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYvXp7_9GPE[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 17, 2013)

And now listening to the radio:

[video=youtube;bkyCrx4DyMk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkyCrx4DyMk[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;cW5DiEtkXBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW5DiEtkXBM[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;cj9_yW8tZxs]http://youtu.be/cj9_yW8tZxs[/video]

I'M A FREAK!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 17, 2013)

speakin of freaks...........[video=youtube_share;JLYC7ltxOrk]http://youtu.be/JLYC7ltxOrk[/video]


----------



## bigv1976 (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;fPlRTY8ORPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPlRTY8ORPI[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 17, 2013)

Ben Harper-Excuse Me Mr. Alternative Acoustic version.
[video=youtube;dtPly0WmgOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtPly0WmgOw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 18, 2013)

Did I just hear some Alice? Cool tune there, bigv1976!



[video=youtube;nzn0h5r8gYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzn0h5r8gYU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;2DmmLAicrQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DmmLAicrQA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;D6B8ojAzexg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6B8ojAzexg[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 18, 2013)

And on a very different musical note (pardon the pun)...

A while back, Amazon had the Big Back Set on sale - 99 hours of JS Bach for 99 cents. I was listening to the Sonata in B Minor for flute and harpsichord. To post here, I need to find it on YouTube. I found a bunch that use a modern flute, but this is a nice performance and she is using a Traverso. Here's the first movement:

[video=youtube;H1qU7zwXPRI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1qU7zwXPRI[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;fyF5J7au1jE]http://youtu.be/fyF5J7au1jE[/video]
they sold out shea faster than the beatles!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ftQ0A7SMFuU]http://youtu.be/ftQ0A7SMFuU[/video]

what? the mad shitter made an appearance at the dead show?


----------



## cheechako (Jan 18, 2013)

Sometimes I like to find a somewhat decent random sound-board (or live) recording in the Dead section on the Internet Archive. And I really like this version of Sugaree: http://archive.org/details/gd1980-06-21.nak700.severson.minches.89214.flac16


----------



## delvite (Jan 18, 2013)

atm........................................[video=youtube;xcIvIladNnQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcIvIladNnQ[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 18, 2013)

oh my alaska at that! Fucken wonderful!


----------



## cheechako (Jan 18, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> oh my alaska at that! Fucken wonderful!


Yeah - that was before my time up here. In fact, I never saw the Dead live.  I just was curious one night and checked out the Alaskan show and stumbled across a really nice Sugaree. A lot of random shows on IA are pretty poor audio.

And for those that don't know, Grateful Dead encouraged fans to record and share shows. Since they were such prolific performers, there is now a ton of stuff available on the Internet Archive site. There are other legal bootlegs there - Phish is another notable band. However, the Dead have so much, they have their own section separate from all other live concerts.

There are only a handful of Dead shows that are illegal to share bootlegs - and those are the ones that were professionally recorded for the live albums.

p.s. Of course, the ones you won't find on IA are probably on YouTube even though it is probably illegal. That's why videos sometimes disappear from there. Oh well, I buy music still - support public radio and all that. I'll just assume others do as well, and all this sharing is for "reference and educational purposes." It is for me - if I really, really like something I discover in the RIU music forums, I'll probably track down the album on Amazon. For a lot of other things, I can evaluate and then decide to save my money.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 18, 2013)

http://archive.org/details/gd73-06-10.sbd.hollister.174.sbeok.shnf oh yeah ive seen jerry and the boys a few times one time 90's albany i went into a van and never came out lmao crystal dose who knows prob ate 500 mics that day! Such good times, good people, good music, good vibes, and all the smoke you could ever need! FREE! I miss those days mang more than i could ever put into words...elucidate! lol!


----------



## cheechako (Jan 18, 2013)

This is all I can find on YouTube from this band aside from a few poor-quality clips from a concert with Amy Ray from the Indigo Girls.

Either you think this is a cool name for a band or you've never read (or seen) the World According to Garp. 

[video=youtube;2XNUcLSCNqQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XNUcLSCNqQ[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 18, 2013)

Live versions don't have Alison Krauss, so I'll post the studio version here instead of the Jam Band thread.

[video=youtube;OS8-xaFO7KY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OS8-xaFO7KY[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 18, 2013)

Alison with her own band, including Jerry Douglas on Dobro

[video=youtube;-Ul3fPdeGYw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ul3fPdeGYw[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm sure you know this guy too

[video=youtube;9YVRxAX6fwg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YVRxAX6fwg[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 18, 2013)

And back to Jerry Douglas' 2012 solo release. I posted the Mumford & Sons/Paul Simon collaboration elsewhere (The Boxer), so here's a different guest artist. And, probably another guy you all know.

[video=youtube;O8ULMXC7ViY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8ULMXC7ViY[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 18, 2013)

Why not - one more tonight. The audio is fair, but a nice live performance I just found:

[video=youtube;PNmd0JJug5g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNmd0JJug5g[/video]

Studio version: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIzFqdS5MXA


----------



## kinetic (Jan 18, 2013)

Medeski, Martin and Wood-Bubblehouse. One of my favorite live bands.
[video=youtube;0gm94MxHhbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gm94MxHhbM[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 18, 2013)

[youtube]8ztCz7rj8EI[/youtube]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 18, 2013)

Was feeling a little nostalgic so here's a sample of what I used to do for fun.
[video=youtube_share;wTekBJeCzo0]http://youtu.be/wTekBJeCzo0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;DnbAOXtFJyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnbAOXtFJyM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;8bAcR43cKkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bAcR43cKkU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;EHRj6TU3CoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHRj6TU3CoE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;yvsQsao1F88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvsQsao1F88[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;VE0xiKB8SV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE0xiKB8SV4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 18, 2013)

We be rockin' tonight!


[video=youtube;T0_zzCLLRvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0_zzCLLRvE[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;xEkB-VQviLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEkB-VQviLI[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;8_5U0M9ErGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_5U0M9ErGA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;WJDnJ0vXUgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJDnJ0vXUgw[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;UnOf6Vr9Jyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnOf6Vr9Jyk[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;Hf0Dm-OaTNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hf0Dm-OaTNk[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

I mentioned Howard Devoto and the Buzzcocks in another thread. Actually, Devoto was only in the Buzzcocks for a year or so at the start. They did a hard to find EP - not sure I ever heard it, and those songs were never put on a compilation album like Singles Going Steady. So Devoto really had little to do with that band.

I made a mistake. What can I say except, "Oh shit" 

[video=youtube;Xh7FlcBq7-8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xh7FlcBq7-8[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

Me & My friend said:


> (Subterranean Homesick Blues)


All I saw was a guy holding a sign - it doesn't always show the title until I click play. I clicked like first. I can name that tune in one frame of video!


----------



## Steve French (Jan 19, 2013)

Most people know this guy as the former guitarist of the Red Hot Chili Peppers. I almost prefer his solo shit though to that band. Gotta be able to deal with the shitty Bob Dylan singing though.

[video=youtube;McH-5snJ32E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McH-5snJ32E[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;IfB3O4eDXos]http://youtu.be/IfB3O4eDXos[/video]
you must have something to say.....................


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 19, 2013)

[youtube]6PAzqBUNlCs[/youtube]
Heard this one on the radio the other day. Fucking awesome


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

With an orchestra backing up the band, this is one of the prettiest versions of this song I have ever heard, especially from 7:15 on.
Meat even misses his note a few times early on, but the end of it is still something to behold.


[video=youtube;NkDPK0pqLTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkDPK0pqLTU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

More live meat haha I couldn't find a complete version of this, but the part that's missing is the very beginning. It still works.


[video=youtube;sQpxpzyPfvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQpxpzyPfvU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

lol I don't think I ever posted in either the 'fuck cats thread' or the 'fuck the fuck cats thread', but I say fuck those beasts. hahaha Just kidding, I'm only joking around.


[video=youtube;uY_2LI1p7bU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uY_2LI1p7bU[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

Three years too early for the other thread, but sort of a response:

[video=youtube;LKG2rG-s29M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKG2rG-s29M[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

TV's on in the background, this just came on

[video=youtube;mQZmCJUSC6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQZmCJUSC6g[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

Carly's another one of those singers that I couldn't stand when I was younger. Somewhere in the 90s that all changed, really like a lot of her tunes now.

Youtube used to have a live version of this song from the same concert of your post cheechako, and it was great. It disappeared a couple of months ago, so I'll thow up the studio version. Still reminds me of James Bond movies.


[video=youtube;zHPE9FwvE18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHPE9FwvE18[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Youtube used to have a live version of this song from the same concert of your post cheechako, and it was great. It disappeared a couple of months ago


Yeah. I found a link but it says the video has been removed. Well, since you're craving more live music from the TV, here ya go:

[video=youtube;p96LiIQGBAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p96LiIQGBAg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

Ouch! Now that one hurt.


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

Time to start jamming again.


[video=youtube;zpD7F3o5cJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpD7F3o5cJo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;MXp413NynFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXp413NynFk[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

Jam?

[video=youtube;HXmPEsuipUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXmPEsuipUw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

I love the positive attitude of positive K in this vid.


[video=youtube;VvYIpa1Ulvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvYIpa1Ulvw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;6NXnxTNIWkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NXnxTNIWkc[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

How about an "un-cover"? Someone else made this famous - I forget his name.  But here is the original:

[video=youtube;V_nNNIYTy9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_nNNIYTy9g[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

After looking at that picture in my drunken state and then hearing the first 4 seconds of it, I got really scared. I'm sure it's good, but I'll have to wait till tomorrow to give that a legitimate chance. Too scary right now. haha You know I'm just playing. I'll respond with some solid rock from my youth.


[video=youtube;-FUfEM50Cc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FUfEM50Cc4[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, I'll give you two to ponder tomorrow morning then:

[video=youtube;CLcyvgvkGLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLcyvgvkGLs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

That last one seemed much less abrasive at the start. I'm afraid that first one might give me nightmares. Still, I need to rock! My mind right now is......?


[video=youtube;4FMNb4Jw2KI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FMNb4Jw2KI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

More Jackyl!


[video=youtube;A52p9jc-gOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A52p9jc-gOo[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;hWnHx2TjD8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWnHx2TjD8A&amp;list=PL_cBZdBFid4EUjgCKK870Hy5 sYnYc9VvM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice one sunni. And hey, thanks for addressing the clock issue. That makes everything a lot easier. You rock girl!


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 19, 2013)

finally another girl posting in music its been awhile


----------



## past times (Jan 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK8mJJJvaes


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Nice one sunni. And hey, thank for addressing the clock issue. That makes everything a lot easier. You rock girl!


actually i didnt do anything i guess we have been changing server areas and that is something that generally just fucked up last night LOL so it in itself fixed itself, but ima keep an eye out tonight and see if it does it again around the same time1

[video=youtube;93S_l0qZrXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93S_l0qZrXA&amp;list=PLC1E132C3A398188F&amp;shuffl e=1490[/video]
in the meantime new song


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

Now my dog is hypnotizing me. It seems he's pretty good at it. haha I shouldn't have even started drinking....Too late now.


[video=youtube;yy-51ZTbFis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy-51ZTbFis[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Now my dog is hypnotizing me. It seems he's pretty good at it. haha I shouldn't have even started drinking....Too late now.



haha im drinking too

[video=youtube;gD6KGaQIW04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD6KGaQIW04[/video]

in lue of drinking this is horrible but some odd reason stevebuscemi is totally hot, i know sounds horrible and im not sure why either


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> actually i didnt do anything i guess we have been changing server areas and that is something that generally just fucked up last night LOL so it in itself fixed itself


I actually noticed the issue a couple of weeks ago, if not longer. It's all good now,though.


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

his wife is a total babe too View attachment 2487584 gotta be something bout the mani guess



TalonToker said:


> I actually noticed the issue a couple of weeks ago, if not longer. It's all good now,though.


i notice it like round...3am ish it goes all fuckedu p


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

Time for my big gun.


[video=youtube;UfoDh1XL2wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfoDh1XL2wo[/video]


----------



## drolove (Jan 19, 2013)

old school LINKIN PARK. good shit right there!


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;gdjAvlkHCtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdjAvlkHCtI[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Time for my big gun.


Not a big Metallica fan. I am a fan of justice, though:

[video=youtube;IYLUhzk8vgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYLUhzk8vgA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

Time for me to get back to what is my backbone of rock.


[video=youtube;V5fuP3teihg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5fuP3teihg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;EHapAsmvGEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHapAsmvGEU[/video]


----------



## FranJan (Jan 20, 2013)

Shhhhh now, it's early Sunday round here. Time to kick it down a notch for the morning wake n' bake.
[video=youtube;ieonEbfNbWE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieonEbfNbWE[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;PDYzSZFOCJU]http://youtu.be/PDYzSZFOCJU[/video]
bob and i wake and bake regularly!


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 20, 2013)

You may not have heard this one by the Scorps
[video=youtube_share;5XLDOpTE4pg]http://youtu.be/5XLDOpTE4pg[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;0xuhlgiyBA8]http://youtu.be/0xuhlgiyBA8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 20, 2013)

"I remember when everybody was doin' the 'Saturday Night Fever' I was digging Lynyrd Skynrd, BTO and Bob Seger!"
TURN IT UP!!!!

[video=youtube;VfJU_sSfqvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfJU_sSfqvA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ded4MZVVAhE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ded4MZVVAhE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;jrwjiO1MCVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrwjiO1MCVs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 20, 2013)

My favorite Prince song...Sexy MF

[video=vimeo;10136998]http://www.vimeo.com/10136998[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 20, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> "I remember when everybody was doin' the 'Saturday Night Fever' I was digging Lynyrd Skynrd, BTO and Bob Seger!"


I was listening to some guy play a flute. 

[video=youtube;ibDLLDOYfmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibDLLDOYfmY[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 20, 2013)

And, I didn't live on a farm, but I loved me some Animals

[video=youtube;M0PzlXvmYpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0PzlXvmYpI[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 20, 2013)

Typical Sunday here. I always have a radio on in the house with KNBA - they have a bunch of volunteer shows. If I'm up early, I listen to a little Island Style. Normally, I'm getting ready as the Truck Stop is on - a country and western show. The Reggae Mix follows that, and by then I'm on the road to work, listening to it in the car.

Today, I had to be in early, so the Truck Stop was still on. He had played some Neil Young earlier, before I left. Yeah, the "Ole Bull Rider" does not do a typical country show. I don't listen to country radio, so I can't be certain. But I don't think the Cramps get much airplay on those other stations:

[video=youtube;GD7CJhlx808]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD7CJhlx808[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 20, 2013)

What's up, cheechako?


[video=youtube;wsdy_rct6uo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsdy_rct6uo[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 20, 2013)

[youtube]YGf2HBdktqU[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 20, 2013)

[youtube]W4XI76ooNAE[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 20, 2013)

cheechako said:


> And, I didn't live on a farm, but I loved me some Animals


haha Same here, on both accounts.
Since you went with pigs I'll go with dogs.


[video=youtube;0bqZFp7dWbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bqZFp7dWbg[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 20, 2013)

Bat
[video=youtube;C4MFxcFofkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4MFxcFofkY[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 20, 2013)

Cat
[video=youtube;nW8S58CYQqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW8S58CYQqs[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 20, 2013)

The whole damn jungle
[video=youtube;HBFXpLOslXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBFXpLOslXU[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;OUJQ5Kngw8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUJQ5Kngw8g[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 20, 2013)

Karla DeVito was so good on stage, it was a shame she couldn't sing.


[video=youtube;9NTDHjVKQyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NTDHjVKQyo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

These boys really *go to town* in this jam.


[video=youtube;cKhfkfnbAMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKhfkfnbAMQ[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 21, 2013)

Old school
[video=youtube_share;MMj_FG8GISg]http://youtu.be/MMj_FG8GISg[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;V_X13P7V2x0]http://youtu.be/V_X13P7V2x0[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 21, 2013)

Danzig-Twist of Cain
[video=youtube;ZYrbttzKcSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYrbttzKcSo[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;d6QB-Cw5Gvg]http://youtu.be/d6QB-Cw5Gvg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;rrBx6mAWYPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrBx6mAWYPU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

Earth, Wind and Fire with The Emotions.....I wish my body had one-tenth of the soul that each and every one of these performers has in the tip of their finger.


[video=youtube;_jLGa4X5H2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jLGa4X5H2c[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

What the hell is going on with the music coming out today? I wanna go back to when songs like this were being released on a regular basis.


[video=youtube;_R2RsP43rmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_R2RsP43rmg[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;spkcAjt-TKU]http://youtu.be/spkcAjt-TKU[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;BWXWivwhi14]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWXWivwhi14[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;VmfZDt8wvcs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmfZDt8wvcs[/video]


----------



## clayman187 (Jan 21, 2013)

Clay Walker (country music) she wont be lonely for long


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

I have to put at least one birthday song in this thread (see '80s music thread for explanation).



[video=youtube;mdK2hwRvKbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdK2hwRvKbE[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 21, 2013)

It's a good day for some Cake cause the Crown's with "Jewels" 
[video=youtube;0pSlu2okpqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pSlu2okpqM[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 21, 2013)

Radiohead-Paranoid Android
[video=youtube;RnfXvPBV1dA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnfXvPBV1dA[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;r9ObLGRq33o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9ObLGRq33o[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;NQi-OSXznrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQi-OSXznrY[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

Been meaning to post some R Carlos Nakai forever
[video=youtube;H_LXJh5EVr4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_LXJh5EVr4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

Dylan Jr


[video=youtube;Zzyfcys1aLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzyfcys1aLM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;kXDiGtgPL6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXDiGtgPL6E[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;5qSAMtomFvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qSAMtomFvk[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;7z3TPwOT31g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7z3TPwOT31g[/video]

p.s. 6th Ave just made me think of New York


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

New York reminds me of this guy.....


[video=youtube;hjCoBTzrN9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjCoBTzrN9E[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

Saw him live on the Glass Houses tour - 2nd row center at Madison Square Garden. But this is perhaps my favorite:

[video=youtube;vxBjKa8KcW0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxBjKa8KcW0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

Now I'm going to have to whip out Mr. Miller.


[video=youtube;UbXx2ag6L4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbXx2ag6L4I[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;UW32D_Y4Bhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW32D_Y4Bhg[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Now I'm going to have to whip out Mr. Miller.


You had to go and say "whip", didn't you?

[video=youtube;IIEVqFB4WUo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIEVqFB4WUo[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;bmJ9jW3wVtE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmJ9jW3wVtE[/video]

p.s. Wow. That was a good find. Never saw/heard that version before!


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

Now I think it's about time I 'whip' out my big hook.


[video=youtube;pdz5kCaCRFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdz5kCaCRFM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 21, 2013)

...And after that B Joel song you posted, it's time for me to post one with killer jamming.


[video=youtube;jWRxZ02o-HE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWRxZ02o-HE[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZYSHFl2LXGc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYSHFl2LXGc[/video]

p.s. How about that - German TV. That's OK - the music is all there.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

And now just the radio:
[video=youtube;gcbuG2w0Kzo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcbuG2w0Kzo[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;lLasFRHQ1h4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLasFRHQ1h4[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;OtCVLtcfLi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtCVLtcfLi4[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;6Z66wVo7uNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z66wVo7uNw[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;hpfYt7vRHuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpfYt7vRHuY[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;rkvvcN6rt-I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkvvcN6rt-I[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 22, 2013)

Now I want a Xaphoon
[video=youtube;_1kVae5J7qc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1kVae5J7qc[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 22, 2013)

In the Garden of Your Mind.
[video=youtube;OFzXaFbxDcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFzXaFbxDcM[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 22, 2013)

[youtube]MaN3pwBsRf8[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 22, 2013)

[youtube]QE5Akz47OOM[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 22, 2013)

[youtube]rfVCyMtelec[/youtube]


----------



## bigv1976 (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;XSbZidsgMfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSbZidsgMfw[/video]


----------



## bigv1976 (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;jmk8Ct4PQs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmk8Ct4PQs8[/video]


----------



## bigv1976 (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;-GZILt_WqTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GZILt_WqTw[/video]


----------



## bigv1976 (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;cvrKzmkdBTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvrKzmkdBTI[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> In the Garden of Your Mind.


Ever-fucking-where!!!!

[video=youtube;IbCWkzSvSLI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbCWkzSvSLI[/video]


----------



## bigv1976 (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;_7TPr95NfWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7TPr95NfWA[/video]


----------



## bigv1976 (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;u6VTj7LhCtE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6VTj7LhCtE[/video]


----------



## bigv1976 (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;Cw51rlWq16o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw51rlWq16o[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;PD05xK9i4FQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PD05xK9i4FQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;NSTct2FFamw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSTct2FFamw[/video]

Sorry, I just had to post those two after seeing some very disturbing posts in TnT.


----------



## richinweed (Jan 22, 2013)

Nina Simone


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;OrrE5bCA5lg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrrE5bCA5lg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;NRtvqT_wMeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRtvqT_wMeY[/video]


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;NI_fgwbmJg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI_fgwbmJg0[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 22, 2013)

This thread is "What are you listening to." That's 10 hours longs. So, I'm going out on a a limb here and calling:

[video=youtube;07S8eN0U0Qk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07S8eN0U0Qk[/video]


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 22, 2013)

Not lying
I made it to 16:55 so far

I'm gonna try a whole 20 minutes my next attempt


----------



## cheechako (Jan 22, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> Not lying
> I made it to 16:55 so far
> 
> I'm gonna try a whole 20 minutes my next attempt


[video=youtube;BGLR25EJtfE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGLR25EJtfE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;_VgoXwp2m4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VgoXwp2m4U[/video]


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 22, 2013)

cheechako said:


> [video=youtube;BGLR25EJtfE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGLR25EJtfE[/video]


I can easily do this 2 maybe 3x


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

*I can easily do this 2 maybe 3x*---Originally posted by *ChesusRice*





[video=youtube;WtHXzmXlwhw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtHXzmXlwhw[/video]


Too much?


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

Where'd he go?


[video=youtube;iOyleR-jQGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOyleR-jQGk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

lol I just can't let that go so easily....



[video=youtube;0HYiaYyfp8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HYiaYyfp8Q[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;0B1xFvYe5rA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B1xFvYe5rA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;TBLpMnufspI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBLpMnufspI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

More Aerosmith everywhere...


[video=youtube;7nqcL0mjMjw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nqcL0mjMjw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;U1ptPqZ-TJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1ptPqZ-TJU[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 22, 2013)

Dead or Alive on the radio just played a live version of this. I'll post a live acoustic version, though:

[video=youtube;UF9B0LzSYuM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UF9B0LzSYuM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;TEBwq4A1wsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEBwq4A1wsU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;Sqmz2JkUK4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sqmz2JkUK4Y[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;AOHVErhzm7g]http://youtu.be/AOHVErhzm7g[/video]

damn that bitch is sour!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;xKbvv0qnz4M]http://youtu.be/xKbvv0qnz4M[/video]
come talkin that trash we'll pull yer card!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;LAIkYasSzhM]http://youtu.be/LAIkYasSzhM[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 23, 2013)

[youtube]hBP15lRprPs[/youtube]


----------



## HappyMan420 (Jan 23, 2013)

Nuthin' But A G Thang - Chronic


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 23, 2013)

Perry has a killer voice
[video=youtube_share;6NXnxTNIWkc]http://youtu.be/6NXnxTNIWkc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 23, 2013)

Bwwwwaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm sorry, I but just reviewed that little exchange from yesterday on page 248, posts
#2471 to #2477. May be if you watched the first 10 seconds of the first from that
segment and then watch all the rest of those videos in there entirety, you would
understand. I haven't laughed so hard in a LONG time. ChesusRice, I was only having
some fun, please don't take it personal. Still, when I look back at that segment now....

Pfffffffffffwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!! It just kills me!

Much Love


----------



## kinetic (Jan 23, 2013)

The D.O.C. -The doc and the doctor it's the diggy diggy doc yall
[video=youtube;Fglw2c98pyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fglw2c98pyo[/video]


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 23, 2013)

The Faces - Ooh La La
[youtube]YZEy_kJ8nJU[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;P8-29i_Thp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8-29i_Thp8[/video]


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 23, 2013)

Who said they don't make good music anymore?
Such an old school sound I love it
JD McPherson - Fire Bug - / release September 11, 2012
[youtube]nKBmHEtpg5E[/youtube]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;3jNlIGDRkvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jNlIGDRkvQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;NFc2Qs49VkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFc2Qs49VkA[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;bLyWd6tnEPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLyWd6tnEPM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;VJPWXq6b1fA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJPWXq6b1fA[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;RPEhIoKeTg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPEhIoKeTg0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 23, 2013)

Sucks, my internet is all wonky tonight.


[video=youtube;xFljpJdYRKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFljpJdYRKM[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;AxLNsEpcCrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxLNsEpcCrU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;mYc-zH0Ak6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYc-zH0Ak6Q[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;GmyGa29zIqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmyGa29zIqk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;hq2KgzKETBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq2KgzKETBw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;NvR60Wg9R7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvR60Wg9R7Q[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;EvMVs3SE4Ow]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvMVs3SE4Ow[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;19dP84Q4Qus]http://youtu.be/19dP84Q4Qus[/video]
all the crimes committed day by day......


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;MxB8Z7GL6yc]http://youtu.be/MxB8Z7GL6yc[/video]
thyat whole album kicks some serious ass!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;7PU0Cdtzk6o]http://youtu.be/7PU0Cdtzk6o[/video]
he's a feak of nature!


----------



## kinetic (Jan 24, 2013)

Lyrics Born-I changed my mind. I love this song.
[video=youtube;oL4fG3TIMdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oL4fG3TIMdc[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;lzMpH9jjo4w]http://youtu.be/lzMpH9jjo4w[/video]
gonna do it my way!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;_0KnPr0JNIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0KnPr0JNIg&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLRW5QHYDcO w87T7CvehB0lJcAAvw09jDm[/video]
yeah


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 24, 2013)

[youtube]XlGIFNS3Idc[/youtube]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;QsZUBpNLGAU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsZUBpNLGAU[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;FdT-u81hJRI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdT-u81hJRI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;9nUz34iQDuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nUz34iQDuU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;JNCKkOb8caA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNCKkOb8caA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2013)

I can't stop rockin' now. This is too much fun!



[video=youtube;lM3huY948e8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM3huY948e8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;4Pl6vBxTTko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Pl6vBxTTko[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;f5SuiSUbtg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5SuiSUbtg0[/video]


I better stop or I'm gonna explode!
Rock 'n Roll Forever!!!!!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 24, 2013)

[youtube]HOzDsYPNWQU[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2013)

haha I feel like I'm on a roll, so here comes one more....



[video=youtube;cm2YyVZBL8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cm2YyVZBL8U[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 24, 2013)

[youtube]uHOsKlB8Ln8[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 24, 2013)

[youtube]jcNH_RBCsus[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 24, 2013)

[youtube]P_NFmQB3qTI[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 24, 2013)

[youtube]zuwW9IVwZ0U[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;p7PZuZVDJy0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7PZuZVDJy0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;9wgnTU31z7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wgnTU31z7s[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;lP94PlEtsEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;Yam5uK6e-bQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yam5uK6e-bQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;xsJ4O-nSveg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsJ4O-nSveg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;HZSKJ9e7_nw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZSKJ9e7_nw[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 25, 2013)

One of my favorite pianists. I can play this fairly well until it gets to both hands at about 1:04. (I'm just a beginner.)
[video=youtube;d1NLVyGmTyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1NLVyGmTyM[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;x4XVJj4jER4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4XVJj4jER4[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;lV3SHBFyDZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lV3SHBFyDZM[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 25, 2013)

I was listening to Wynton Marsalis perform this, but then I found this on YouTube.

[video=youtube;ExFLej3tdss]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExFLej3tdss[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;jGl085iOrgE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGl085iOrgE[/video]


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;wjQdaPDdseY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjQdaPDdseY[/video]

Staring at the hot blonde in the video...


----------



## cheechako (Jan 25, 2013)

Can't find much Inkari on YouTube - certainly not the album I'm listening to. But here is something to give you an idea:

[video=youtube;Ut7Jg_BlYC0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut7Jg_BlYC0[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 25, 2013)

[youtube]tGs1_V5mCv4[/youtube]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;RD36GsRheEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD36GsRheEY[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 25, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq's fault: 

[video=youtube;zUyVYkfeyTA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUyVYkfeyTA[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 25, 2013)

Snot-The Box. from one of my favorite metal albums of the 90's. Their singer Lynn Strait died, with his boxer, Dobbs, on Cali's southbound 101 in 1998. 
[video=youtube;F8mMbQBwlOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8mMbQBwlOg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;xKMGWRZloH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKMGWRZloH0[/video]


----------



## Scroga (Jan 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Snot-The Box. from one of my favorite metal albums of the 90's. Their singer Lynn Strait died, with his boxer, Dobbs, on Cali's southbound 101 in 1998.
> [video=youtube;F8mMbQBwlOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8mMbQBwlOg[/video]


Did you ever hear that album "straight up"? It was a tribute album made for lynn by all the big names at the time with the remaining Snot members...it had the original version of sevendust's "Angels son" on it...killer album!


----------



## cheechako (Jan 26, 2013)

Hearts of Space Program 1002 - Ambicon 2013. (The most recent program.) No link - I subscribe to the streaming service @ $18 every 3 months.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;qRV1Zgjmiks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRV1Zgjmiks[/video]


----------



## FranJan (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;246UpBfxg_4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=246UpBfxg_4[/video]


----------



## FranJan (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;nBh5ZtATqOY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBh5ZtATqOY[/video]

Tommys like 12 in this video .


----------



## FranJan (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;Exs-mcKApxI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Exs-mcKApxI[/video]


----------



## wandering misfit (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;3mH1xlBasyI]http://youtu.be/3mH1xlBasyI[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 26, 2013)

For my friends 
[video=youtube_share;p7VHRyQDMTM]http://youtu.be/p7VHRyQDMTM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;9DkaRUtp3w8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DkaRUtp3w8[/video]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;kBOaLjtR4mw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBOaLjtR4mw[/video]
wild white horses... they will take me away.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 26, 2013)

thom yorke and jonny greenwood cover portishead's "the rip" acoustic 

[video=youtube;hApeZnjvBso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hApeZnjvBso[/video]
i wish the 90's would come back...


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;mURU5xC54Aw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mURU5xC54Aw&amp;feature=share&amp;list=UUdQOZu4CbH 25aaku-sSR1Zw[/video]

this video is cool.


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Jan 26, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4JrWUlBY3w


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;E9VhD4SccSE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9VhD4SccSE[/video]


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jan 26, 2013)

*Junglisss*
[video=youtube;LgFl7A6KAkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgFl7A6KAkY&amp;feature=share&amp;list=LLcXwS_3IVN lXmGyfaCRxRLg[/video]


----------



## wandering misfit (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm listening to Darkwater's Calling the Earth to Witness


[video=youtube_share;ZWTIRkcHyQ8]http://youtu.be/ZWTIRkcHyQ8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 26, 2013)

Please come and meet the talking goat.
(This is not a song)


[video=youtube;9IhNuUjK6CI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IhNuUjK6CI[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm watching Bones - the episode where Hodgins asks Angela's dad for her hand in marriage. I think he had the same guitar in that scene as he is playing here:

[video=youtube;WAN4gYSw0yE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAN4gYSw0yE[/video]

Hodgins, Agnela, and Angela's dad (from Bones TV show):


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;bJ9r8LMU9bQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ9r8LMU9bQ[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;NEexZZKaCrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEexZZKaCrc[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;5PU7Qnf78MU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PU7Qnf78MU[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 27, 2013)

Quite possibly my favorite John Cale album:
[video=youtube;hASbLVmxFPs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hASbLVmxFPs[/video]


----------



## FranJan (Jan 27, 2013)

Wake Up ya heathens. Time for church with the greatest white gospel singer of his generation. Perhaps the only too .
[video=youtube;p4mC40CXOAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4mC40CXOAA[/video]


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Jan 27, 2013)

[youtube]G0beLFN7VTM[/youtube]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

Al Barry & The Cimarons-Morning Sun. Excellent song you should give it a listen.
[video=youtube;wZea7P9MwcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZea7P9MwcM[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;g0HCy1wqLcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0HCy1wqLcA[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;30GHWqX4OEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30GHWqX4OEo[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;mYQHqLuWuig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYQHqLuWuig[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 28, 2013)

And back to some mellow music
[video=youtube;Ok5rs1AEzCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok5rs1AEzCM[/video]


----------



## delvite (Jan 28, 2013)

wake up music, dont worry...................................
[video=youtube;Oo4OnQpwjkc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oo4OnQpwjkc[/video]
....................be happy, new video update in my siggy  peace


----------



## cheechako (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah yes... the Bob Marley version of the popular 1988 song, recorded before his death in 1981.


----------



## delvite (Jan 28, 2013)

satisfy my soul....................................
[video=youtube;R8GCc8OhTz8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8GCc8OhTz8&amp;NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]
.....................gotta lv bob


----------



## cheechako (Jan 28, 2013)

Now that's really Bob. The other one - that was the standard Bobby McFerrin version. It is a common Internet myth/misconception that Bob Marley sang Don't Worry Be Happy.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 28, 2013)

But yeah... Bob was awesome
[video=youtube;525TscClHwo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=525TscClHwo[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 28, 2013)

And one more (for now)
[video=youtube;8VQRFXgEnjc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VQRFXgEnjc[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;YcqauC49Xmc]http://youtu.be/YcqauC49Xmc[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 28, 2013)

[youtube]I0bbDDVCPhg[/youtube]


----------



## Auzzie07 (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;Imixg3jrJS8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Imixg3jrJS8[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;UrtnsMKRvX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrtnsMKRvX8[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;s10bVXtZPR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s10bVXtZPR0&amp;list=PL_cBZdBFid4E-GdgMxTWOjhdDVKhOd9pJ&amp;shuffle=3009[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;XeolH-kzx4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeolH-kzx4c[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;ENz-0kUDTBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENz-0kUDTBQ[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

I love you YouTube! I lost this bootleg cassette over two decades ago:
[video=youtube;KG9gKW1Y9bo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KG9gKW1Y9bo[/video]


----------



## budman111 (Jan 29, 2013)

What ever she is listening to...


----------



## budman111 (Jan 29, 2013)

Nah just kidding, i like Joyce...LOL


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2013)

Now there are some of you who will like this and some may not, but when Led Zeppelin covers it....
[video=youtube_share;ecwW2fX1Yew]http://youtu.be/ecwW2fX1Yew[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;rWmxIGeiGaQ]http://youtu.be/rWmxIGeiGaQ[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;4vjDZAocnkc]http://youtu.be/4vjDZAocnkc[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;3glIQUauMLc]http://youtu.be/3glIQUauMLc[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Eh44QPT1mPE]http://youtu.be/Eh44QPT1mPE[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;lkqJ2YtGd0Y]http://youtu.be/lkqJ2YtGd0Y[/video]


----------



## FranJan (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm really digging this list. The Good and the Bad! This is what I'm listening to right now. Really.
[video=youtube;0wp2qhoop9U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wp2qhoop9U[/video]
Extended Heads, one of the great live bands evar. Thank God Demme got them on film before they went thud. But this version was the best. So good they needed two bassists .



And Mindmelted with the way I connect to RIU, I can't see your vids and songs. Can you post the way everyone else is posting? Or is that not your style .


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

Stop Making Sense great film, and I was getting into Demme at the time too with some of the stuff he did on PBS and Swimming to Cambodia (score by Laurie Anderson).

Speaking of the Talking Heads and Spalding Grey:
[video=youtube;gjHwl5SRdCo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjHwl5SRdCo[/video]
(Although the music in this clip is actually performed by Kronos Quartet.)


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;4NXkM8PsPXs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NXkM8PsPXs[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

T&T Thread: *The Most Beautiful People You've Ever Seen (Pics REQUIRED!)


My response:
*[video=youtube;wFcmJoNed9M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFcmJoNed9M[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 30, 2013)

Brain Eno - Lux. This album was released in November of 2012, but is a collection of ambient soundscapes installed at airports and galleries. I've never experienced Eno live in-person or in-installation.

Lux isn't on the YT. So here's some live Eno for y'all:

[video=youtube;kFkQ-d0OeEg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFkQ-d0OeEg[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ixqbc7X2NQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ixqbc7X2NQY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;gB5ez6_MjVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gB5ez6_MjVI[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 31, 2013)

Tool-Wings for Marie part 2. "fetch me the spirit, the son and the father, tell them their pillar of faith has ascended." "give me my wings"
[video=youtube;2pr4GYQbHLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pr4GYQbHLI[/video]


----------



## RightyMcquick (Jan 31, 2013)

Today, it's a little Grace Potter...

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=paeNnR33i5Q[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 31, 2013)

Was running late yesterday, and this came on the radio. KNBA *is *my kind of public radio!

[video=youtube;xxygqSTO1lQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxygqSTO1lQ[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 31, 2013)

And then coming back from NPR news:
[video=youtube;cSdjo0W4Tvs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSdjo0W4Tvs[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;VKc9pjaOJfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKc9pjaOJfo[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 31, 2013)

And there's no good version of Crane on YT, so here's Pamyua about Pamyua:
[video=youtube;jf_OVpPpZI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jf_OVpPpZI4[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 31, 2013)

One more from yesterday's Afternoon show on the radio:
[video=youtube;-RT_H-YUwR8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RT_H-YUwR8[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;bsUYqF32EdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsUYqF32EdU[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;CkrzKbC9S9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkrzKbC9S9s[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 1, 2013)

Blind Boys of Alabama - Amazing Grace
[video=youtube;pR1tOVd4PCk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pR1tOVd4PCk[/video]


----------



## FranJan (Feb 1, 2013)

I feel the need for a little anger, so this morning was dedicated to all things Fucked Up. 

They may not be the most important punk band, but if they can keep the collective together, (and if Father D survives his heart attack ), may end up punk's greatest. Never thought I'd dig a hardcore band but these guys, and gal, from Toronto are just too damn good. Geddy who ?

[video=youtube;aFJGWgql01o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFJGWgql01o[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;AjX6jI0nMJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjX6jI0nMJk[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Feb 1, 2013)

She Wants Revenge-These Things "she says I'm a bad man"
[video=youtube;g4cVv0kb-Fs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4cVv0kb-Fs[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 2, 2013)

Got blues on my mind
[video=youtube;33Zfurz2gaI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33Zfurz2gaI[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;gtZ-3Q9Hy5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtZ-3Q9Hy5k[/video]


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;-nR2vsnH4Is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nR2vsnH4Is[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 2, 2013)

wifey and kids are watching something called pitch perfect ? and they played a breakfast club song.. one of my favs from the movie..

[video=youtube;4cP-ARAtDnE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cP-ARAtDnE[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 2, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cheechako again.


this was a fun song.. 



*


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;y2HRrjpiM7Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2HRrjpiM7Y[/video]


----------



## 420God (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;QK8mJJJvaes]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK8mJJJvaes[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 2, 2013)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Mr. Richard Marx. you. swooooned the ladies in the day, how my hair grew out better then yours........ how my singing still sucks....ohhhhhhwooowhoooooo ohhhhh ohhhh ohh those crappy summer nights......... I wanted to get laiddddaide...... ohhh wooowhoowww ohhhhh 

I did (DO) love him still............

[video=youtube;z9rT2hZwk2k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9rT2hZwk2k[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Feb 3, 2013)

Eyes be closed-washed out


----------



## cheechako (Feb 3, 2013)

I haven't been keeping up on the threads lately. One of these days...

Listening to the Rodrigo y Gabriella - Live in Japan album so here's one cut:
[video=youtube;1EU_r8kabtI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EU_r8kabtI[/video]


Take Five follows, but I've posted that in Covers. The cover Stairway to Heaven in Japan too.


----------



## wrexican (Feb 3, 2013)

OKA - dont fight the feeling


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;RtmW2ek7WkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtmW2ek7WkQ[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;wgH4ZVukIB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgH4ZVukIB0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;ocyrHKwKrzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocyrHKwKrzY[/video]


----------



## majek (Feb 3, 2013)

[youtube]ijEgfnJuirA[/youtube]


----------



## majek (Feb 3, 2013)

[youtube]UCmUhYSr-e4[/youtube]


----------



## chewberto (Feb 4, 2013)

Otis and Death Metal!


----------



## Me & My friend (Feb 4, 2013)

"This way she moves in the logic of all my dreams"

[video=youtube;pmBCdSKEkfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmBCdSKEkfM[/video]


----------



## RedRick (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTvKaLW5bu8


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 4, 2013)

[youtube]lexLAjh8fPA[/youtube]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;NJ3aiM8K6D0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJ3aiM8K6D0[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;0da9GB9YxPI]http://youtu.be/0da9GB9YxPI[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 4, 2013)

How about an Alaskan gal?
[video=youtube;zfOOCylhdeU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfOOCylhdeU[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;VIHon-HS0uI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIHon-HS0uI[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;xeDGfk0UJw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeDGfk0UJw8[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;hnuH5qvKvAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnuH5qvKvAU[/video]


----------



## GOD HERE (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;-vcdJPH0wyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vcdJPH0wyU[/video]


----------



## drolove (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;NGhXjCuucLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGhXjCuucLI[/video]
__________________________________________________ ___


----------



## RedRick (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRonFRE7cs8 

Alva Noto & Ryichi Sakamoto - Halo


----------



## Me & My friend (Feb 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;xADxCtFkdn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xADxCtFkdn8[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;H2iiU_Woz-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2iiU_Woz-g[/video]

Probably not everyones cup of tea, but fuck me is it mental!


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 5, 2013)

^^^I've always found these type of bands have incredible chops musically, but the translation becomes muffled when the vocals come in, I understand that's part of the package but the tune rocks... I could mute the vocals I guess.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;hvz-wytWUfc]http://youtu.be/hvz-wytWUfc[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 5, 2013)

This is one of the coolest videos I've come across in a long time, not sure if I can get it to post the video directly so here's the link.

Arcade Fire/ Neon Bible


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;jq9IhOhQt40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jq9IhOhQt40[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;yIkSOx6kkMY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIkSOx6kkMY[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Feb 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;9JFgC3Ub10E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JFgC3Ub10E[/video]


----------



## jollygreen (Feb 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;aw-LroFbOOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aw-LroFbOOk[/video]


----------



## LogicTime (Feb 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;CbBgxLo5RHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbBgxLo5RHk[/video]


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;awzyLJFh1lQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awzyLJFh1lQ&amp;list=PLC1E132C3A398188F&amp;shuffl e=14595[/video].............................


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;n-_bpVbb4RA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-_bpVbb4RA[/video]


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;kE3FAY-NOiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE3FAY-NOiU[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 6, 2013)

stunning tune , decent mix

[youtube]XPbN2pQXe1o[/youtube]


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 6, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> ^^^I've always found these type of bands have incredible chops musically, but the translation becomes muffled when the vocals come in, I understand that's part of the package but the tune rocks... I could mute the vocals I guess.


Yeah I can imagine the vocals are not exactly everyones favourite. Death Metal is an acquired taste. They're previous stuff was really political, but they've gone the "gore route" for their latest album. It's kind of refreshing from them in all honesty, they had lost their brutality a bit.

[video=youtube;gvJt9IqoGVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvJt9IqoGVU[/video]

This is off their 2003 album "Stop at Nothing" it's a decent album but it lacks that bit of cutting edge for me.


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 6, 2013)

If you like just the music with out the vocals, then here's some Sleep Terror, they're strictly instrumental.
[video=youtube;plKy6iStoKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plKy6iStoKo[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 6, 2013)

This one is good in 1080p 
[video=youtube;5Iu8_lV275o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Iu8_lV275o&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## RedRick (Feb 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WGVgfjnLqc - Ian Dury and the Blockheads - Hit me with your rhythm stick


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;tLo7DM7pnwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLo7DM7pnwE[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Feb 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;cKI0d6TMlhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKI0d6TMlhM[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Feb 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;qdwzHBnm6mo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdwzHBnm6mo[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Feb 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;hwCWCJLm6M0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwCWCJLm6M0[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Feb 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;on9TXY8kYyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=on9TXY8kYyk[/video]


----------



## DemonTrich (Feb 7, 2013)

deadmau5!!!!!

best damn DJ ever. i can listen to his music and still feel like im rolling. havent rolled in 5+ yrs 

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/IE193QLVQsA?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 7, 2013)

DemonTrich said:


> deadmau5!!!!!
> 
> best damn DJ ever. i can listen to his music and still feel like im rolling. havent rolled in 5+ yrs
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/IE193QLVQsA?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


the mouse is dead! lol
try this.... 
[youtube]3d_JqRi6gV8[/youtube]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 7, 2013)

Porter Robinson - Language.
[video=youtube;5LILChvqUo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LILChvqUo4[/video]
up and coming dj. nicky romero is good up and comer too. MAJOR LAZER!! i wish diplo and switch would still work together. they changed music forever.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 7, 2013)

RedRick said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WGVgfjnLqc - Ian Dury and the Blockheads - Hit me with your rhythm stick


Americas test kitchen!!!  hit me with your rhythm stick... hit me! hit me! good shit! i love that show and that song. now lets repost the vid properly.
[video=youtube;0WGVgfjnLqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WGVgfjnLqc[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 7, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Porter Robinson - Language.
> [video=youtube;5LILChvqUo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LILChvqUo4[/video]


will be seeing porter this year if he's doing tomorrowland again. can't wait!


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 7, 2013)

LOL @ the rythym stick tune , i remember my dad singing that all the time when i was a nipper.
Check this for an old english classic lmfao! skip straight to 50 secs
[youtube]9m7tPikH0UA[/youtube]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 7, 2013)

"arkadia" always makes me think of tommorowland. "in my mind" too
[video=youtube;XAIxNhtIuAE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAIxNhtIuAE[/video]
dont let the bass blow your damn speakers! take it easy Yves V!!


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 7, 2013)

oh yah! Yves killed 2012 tomorrowland. 3min + min this clip everyone is booming!

[youtube]Co6_xzlNsSM[/youtube]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;9nkun78T1y4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nkun78T1y4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;JBfjU3_XOaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBfjU3_XOaA[/video]


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Feb 7, 2013)

old classic . probably the best live concert ever

[youtube]tyKeE3fBEsM[/youtube]


----------



## Me & My friend (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;SCNeVHv3Mlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCNeVHv3Mlg[/video]


----------



## FranJan (Feb 8, 2013)

^^^What a great live band, cept seeing Keith Moon like that makes me sad. Here's the fuckin man as I like to remember him.
[video=youtube;GWRmsoBXAUw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWRmsoBXAUw[/video]


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2013)

today im listening to................................................[video=youtube;jGqrvn3q1oo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGqrvn3q1oo[/video]


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2013)

wakey wakey bowl n bakey rollitup .................................[video=youtube;AfjnyUsg3go]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfjnyUsg3go[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;5uitUSI3vZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uitUSI3vZg[/video]


----------



## ThePhen (Feb 8, 2013)

*BEST SONG EVER YOU'VE NEVER HEARD
*
[video=youtube;Yy-51T5ItbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yy-51T5ItbQ&amp;list=UUpX-RJ4f-Pj7r3OH_t4NGXA&amp;index=2[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;GcCNcgoyG_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;htuxb-m4-ng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htuxb-m4-ng[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 8, 2013)

lol Yes, every now and then I post something like this......


[video=youtube;rHA2fuJfg0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHA2fuJfg0A[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;XdHnGyU1yJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdHnGyU1yJQ[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 8, 2013)

did you know
[video=youtube_share;pYfyutHzJYQ]http://youtu.be/pYfyutHzJYQ[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 8, 2013)

[youtube]EZ1-tSsq9xk[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 8, 2013)

[youtube]ktQfK3Jo-zk[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 8, 2013)

[youtube]k-GcSC86Tug[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 8, 2013)

[youtube]qXCriU9_uJM[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 8, 2013)

[youtube]eTjrUIDtQuA[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 8, 2013)

[youtube]TyU3rhBfdoo[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 8, 2013)

[youtube]K45dpowI6-Q[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

My go-to-bed song for tonight.

[video=youtube;_P7EkR8UjFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_P7EkR8UjFs[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 9, 2013)

[youtube]dU9cnfzzxfg[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;LKfozyldDr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKfozyldDr8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;SkjXOXbeJ5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkjXOXbeJ5o[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;cDjnB_61k58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDjnB_61k58[/video]

Boom lakka lakka lakka Boom!


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;mso2g8lBGAQ]http://youtu.be/mso2g8lBGAQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;dQSkuDWhaAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQSkuDWhaAo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey Jewel, the other night we touched a little bit about the subject of plays and theater. You should know that ever since that moment I've had this damn song stuck in my head. Just look at what the hell you did to me!


[video=youtube;1t3cBTb3xPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t3cBTb3xPc[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 9, 2013)

Lmao sorry talon


----------



## cheechako (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm streaming Hearts of Space. Right now, program 930 - Miho: Journey to the Mountain. No link because it is a paid subscription.

Been streaming HOS and Echoes and lot lately, plus KNBA in the car. Haven't kept up with these threads - mostly on a comp that sucks for loading pages of videos.  But I'll be back. Keep sharing the music!


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 10, 2013)

^^^^Get that stuff straightened out and do come back soon!


Sunday morning wake n' bake music....

[video=youtube;vV8IAOojoAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vV8IAOojoAA[/video]


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Feb 10, 2013)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


[video=youtube;wGRvAkw9TjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGRvAkw9TjI[/video]


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Feb 10, 2013)

Start @ 17:03

[video=youtube;7M9jdn99CAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=7M9jdn99CAY#t=12 09s[/video]


----------



## headtreep (Feb 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;HyqG9fi65_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyqG9fi65_g[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;rl-WSmryfSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rl-WSmryfSY[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Feb 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;r6cNkAuDMYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6cNkAuDMYs[/video]


----------



## CyberSmoke (Feb 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;T7DDy2GhUMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7DDy2GhUMc&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL77639CF0E DF5FC2E[/video]

PUMPJACK.. Texas oilfield music at its finest.

True heavy Rock full of drinking and tokiN songs.. please enjoy them


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;wd3Mt8JBBBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wd3Mt8JBBBg[/video]


----------



## CyberSmoke (Feb 11, 2013)

This is my dads band from 1972, he past away in 1973 of cancer, he was 41
maybe you might like it....it's Country

[video=youtube_share;55ZYO4REnrI]http://youtu.be/55ZYO4REnrI[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;K0nFQxXmmx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0nFQxXmmx4[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;DCL1RpgYxRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCL1RpgYxRM[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;sr1Jf7Zdq30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sr1Jf7Zdq30[/video]


----------



## nabux (Feb 13, 2013)

Between the Buried and Me: The Parallax II: Future Sequence

Best metal band out there IMO.

I can feel the dopamine flowing thru my brain... For me its like an aural drug!


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 13, 2013)

Stumbled across this in the KPIG archives then found a vid I could post.
[video=youtube;XU3vjPND0os]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU3vjPND0os[/video]


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;EKcUezudKHE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKcUezudKHE&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Stay high
SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;i3114EjtquU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3114EjtquU&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
stay high
SH420


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Feb 13, 2013)

[youtube]YEf7CAAQHFI[/youtube]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;5ASRJrWuEc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ASRJrWuEc4[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;luDgb5vVHuA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luDgb5vVHuA[/video]


----------



## bundee1 (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;wfBYoAt7p1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfBYoAt7p1Y[/video]

Growing my brain. LOL

Intelligent Dance Music...stupid fucking labels

Classic


----------



## CyberSmoke (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;bYPrVQtZ7bg]http://youtu.be/bYPrVQtZ7bg[/video]

~Sucker Punch ~

the most underrated stoner band on the net and airwaves , please enjoy


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;HH3ruuml-R4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HH3ruuml-R4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;J9I27w8Tuyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9I27w8Tuyw[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;4wtncm2yzUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wtncm2yzUE[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Feb 14, 2013)

here you go talon toker
[video=youtube;frJP0J7SKi4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frJP0J7SKi4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 14, 2013)

^^^^That was excellent!


[video=youtube;J2T0RpkyqUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2T0RpkyqUU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;FStkcfnpcdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FStkcfnpcdk[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;iwizeeBTnk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwizeeBTnk8[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;G6lq0sRon0k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6lq0sRon0k[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;c6HPqxdqpm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6HPqxdqpm4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 15, 2013)

Steinman rules in this vid.

[video=youtube;sXuTD4vSF9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXuTD4vSF9E[/video]

Sorry about the audio quality, it was the best I could find.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;R82OM5tzcrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Feb 15, 2013)

R.I.P. Gram, Your boy will always Love you. Thank you for everything. I couldn't be the man I am without the support you gave.
[video=youtube;671AgW9xSiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=671AgW9xSiA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;i3G2ob_gWp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3G2ob_gWp4[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 15, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Steinman rules in this vid.
> 
> 
> Sorry about the audio quality, it was the best I could find.


hows this for audio quality lol.. was truly terrible..
[video=youtube;XZdiaFXW2U8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZdiaFXW2U8[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 15, 2013)

5 minute onwards is where he really flops


----------



## kinetic (Feb 15, 2013)

One more song for the end....
[video=youtube;2pr4GYQbHLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pr4GYQbHLI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 15, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> 5 minute onwards is where he really flops


Definatly not one of his better moments. Some of those songs from Bat and Bat II are among my all time favs so please have mercy. Sometimes he's just not 'on'. What can I say, I still do love those songs.


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;4gpNqB4dnT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gpNqB4dnT4[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;pDMjgckNlz0]http://youtu.be/pDMjgckNlz0[/video]


----------



## Robert Lau (Feb 16, 2013)

steel panther:
[video=youtube;HAvXHpLwJA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAvXHpLwJA4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;w76dv8k-ZT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w76dv8k-ZT4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 16, 2013)

lol Excuse me while I whip out my Prong.

[video=youtube;uRUrYKXV-XQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRUrYKXV-XQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;NyMNCqhRNOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyMNCqhRNOM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;A5vCk11qo6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5vCk11qo6s[/video]


----------



## Dr. Cannabliss (Feb 16, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> 1.patience - Damien Marley + nas
> 2.we all die one day - obbie trice .
> 3.let's push things forward - the streets .
> 
> Some awsome tunes there check them out !


Now that is some real music! I'm listening to 2Pac Ft. Snoop Dogg - 2 Of Amerikaz Most Wanted


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 16, 2013)

Let it out and let it in.

[video=youtube;CYySRu5RkxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYySRu5RkxM[/video]


----------



## gonzoman (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;BHtY-oSBkxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=BHtY-oSBkxA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 16, 2013)

A little Joe Cocker

[video=youtube;00M1BDtC-jo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00M1BDtC-jo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;KaCY3QMwO68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaCY3QMwO68[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 18, 2013)

Hearts of Space - Program 713 - Invoking the Muse

Here's a live version of the song just performed:
[video=youtube;JQGTnOZCjAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQGTnOZCjAc[/video]

Oops. Now I started Program 640 -Towards the Wind by accident. Oh well. It's all good.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;f5von-_FI0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5von-_FI0U[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;hhkPRz_F8vo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhkPRz_F8vo[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;KFYGL5qOt70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFYGL5qOt70[/video]


----------



## nitro harley (Feb 19, 2013)

I am about ready to make my second pot of coffee....I haven't heard this in a while......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAtBrsdfnhs


----------



## Dr. Cannabliss (Feb 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;ivW8f8hfbAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivW8f8hfbAg&amp;list=PL8wvVU5SeoIPWxa2BGHItSbO K0oK0fypN[/video]

Not usually a big fan of this music genre but this is pretty good to relax to...


----------



## Confucious (Feb 19, 2013)

a little jerry for the morning. [video=youtube_share;Ob90L7Lh1lY]http://youtu.be/Ob90L7Lh1lY[/video]


----------



## Confucious (Feb 19, 2013)

oh that dreadful wind and rain. [video=youtube_share;2xeJcTf3h6E]http://youtu.be/2xeJcTf3h6E[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 19, 2013)

stuck in the middle ...........
[video=youtube;DohRa9lsx0Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DohRa9lsx0Q[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 19, 2013)

this gets stuck in my head more so then the orig..

[video=youtube;fj7c3vBZ7jA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fj7c3vBZ7jA[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;WD0Ox2KqSHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WD0Ox2KqSHk[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;8EsCN7-Sxis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EsCN7-Sxis[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 21, 2013)

^^^^I loved that! Excellent post!!



[video=youtube;bvRlgDnbh_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvRlgDnbh_Q[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;2iA7wdO00VI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iA7wdO00VI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;V5AztWseIdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5AztWseIdU[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 21, 2013)

great Donna Summer song mate ^^^^ i always thought of this a possibly the first kind of dance or house track when you speed it up a bit, been sampled to death
even though its disco 70s  lol

[video=youtube;qHYOXyy1ToI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHYOXyy1ToI[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;PXx1CLAJ-OA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXx1CLAJ-OA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 21, 2013)

I have no idea why, but that Joy Division song reminds me of Abba. lol


[video=youtube;iJ90ZqH0PWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ90ZqH0PWI[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 21, 2013)

Abba lol, cute blonde girl, dude with awesome beard, what more could you want 
anyway your Abba inspired this  

[video=youtube;djV11Xbc914]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djV11Xbc914[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 21, 2013)

Double post....



[youtube]2HEGGlYg7_Y[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 21, 2013)

Mindmelted said:


> Double post....
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]2HEGGlYg7_Y[/youtube]


ha ha ha ha An Album well worthy of a double post! I'll listen to it twice!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 21, 2013)

[youtube]dn05vISFBxA[/youtube]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ru8wB2WWiQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ru8wB2WWiQc[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 21, 2013)

My fave priest album....


[youtube]DVqbwQB2v7A[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 21, 2013)

Second fave.....


[youtube]qdNHjFyzmR0[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 21, 2013)

[youtube]1a73VpDLzBE[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;EzGhc9XRv9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzGhc9XRv9Q[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm a huge Buddy Holly fan.


[video=youtube;kLBWkM0jzK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLBWkM0jzK0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;l5S414hTHEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5S414hTHEo[/video]


----------



## Alvin699 (Feb 22, 2013)

"Wonderful Tonight" by Eric Clapton...
One of my favorite...the beauty of this song is in its romantic simplicity...love it!!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;wGjW_2X21cM]http://youtu.be/wGjW_2X21cM[/video]
do you think im to blame?


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;V09x2y9MHbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V09x2y9MHbA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;3UIojGDIBvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UIojGDIBvI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;0gpwgPpswms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gpwgPpswms[/video]


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;1HGm_jxOdts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HGm_jxOdts[/video]


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;4IXX-cuqCDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IXX-cuqCDo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;v_YPXF8uAxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_YPXF8uAxs[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 22, 2013)

just dig this tune.. 

[video=youtube;jsdCpqPs_UI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsdCpqPs_UI[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;9xfhCa5XFEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xfhCa5XFEo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;4E2_zay3B6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4E2_zay3B6Q[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;qlfVQknu_5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlfVQknu_5U[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

If I'm not searching Youtube posting 90's and 80's stuff, phish is playing for me [video=youtube_share;UDBHzi4r13c]http://youtu.be/UDBHzi4r13c[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;qE8WH7uIYdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qE8WH7uIYdw[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;whXeb7Ohfkk]http://youtu.be/whXeb7Ohfkk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;AyeliBNmT8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyeliBNmT8g[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

Sunday morn wake n' bake....

[video=youtube;adMXjSithMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adMXjSithMs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;0WUdlaLWSVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WUdlaLWSVM[/video]

Awww, the little birdie sounds at the very end made me smile.


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;0bzgnEChkbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bzgnEChkbI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;e9RiMwgQP7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9RiMwgQP7M[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;0NnXIxSAa1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NnXIxSAa1Q[/video]


TOO STONED.....I'm gonna take a little nap.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;6W2O1mD3_vo]http://youtu.be/6W2O1mD3_vo[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;RHnl7jNK6us]http://youtu.be/RHnl7jNK6us[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;NEyuwO-WgRw]http://youtu.be/NEyuwO-WgRw[/video]

This guy is amazing, tells such a great story.


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;9XViNAoCq-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XViNAoCq-k[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;2_9QooYDYtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_9QooYDYtU[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;fZWG4hFt1tA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZWG4hFt1tA[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;D-u2IT9kOgw]http://youtu.be/D-u2IT9kOgw[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;JgR5HiJlJd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgR5HiJlJd8[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;-LX7WrHCaUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LX7WrHCaUA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 25, 2013)

Something About You---70s

[video=youtube;aCCwfc3NUsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCCwfc3NUsI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 25, 2013)

Something About You---80s

[video=youtube;E-zP66eSLto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-zP66eSLto[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 25, 2013)

Something About You---90s.

[video=youtube;rzoG27EgYcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzoG27EgYcg[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;L-wpS49KN00]http://youtu.be/L-wpS49KN00[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's one for those of us born in the 50s or 60s...(everybody else, too).

[video=youtube;1mzZx67oog0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mzZx67oog0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;pt_zum97kjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pt_zum97kjE[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 25, 2013)

beef that film clip just did my head in


----------



## dankdalia (Feb 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;N6kuBRHRjdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6kuBRHRjdc[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;RFvtoJrK1Zg]http://youtu.be/RFvtoJrK1Zg[/video]

california's got the most.........in every buissnes on the coast! Man oh man did frank have shit right!


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;lmpJZ8hNZR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmpJZ8hNZR0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;amqgUwIMjw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amqgUwIMjw4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;GJiloaZX03w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJiloaZX03w[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;a8-Wz3C_8LY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8-Wz3C_8LY[/video]


----------



## daarut123 (Feb 28, 2013)

i am so interested..


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;qF2OP_gFsz4]http://youtu.be/qF2OP_gFsz4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;KdhqbINYpME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdhqbINYpME[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;rXJo0A9pUR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXJo0A9pUR0[/video]


----------



## echelon1k1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Emotion Sickness by Silverchair ft. David Helfgott

[video=youtube;xHDiN10CDj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHDiN10CDj0[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Teo0LYxjxvI]http://youtu.be/Teo0LYxjxvI[/video]
kids are the best mang! Keep us fucken sane!


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 1, 2013)

New old blues, if that makes sense.

[video=youtube;P0qWAbHZeG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0qWAbHZeG4[/video]


----------



## cannabiscult (Mar 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;t4vYT4jBtF8]http://youtu.be/t4vYT4jBtF8[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

yeah.. KORN!!!
just love the group

love the vid but from 2:40- end is where I skip too.. 

[video=youtube;jRGrNDV2mKc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRGrNDV2mKc[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;mTP7_sl8BBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTP7_sl8BBg[/video]


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;mghQHeBXr3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mghQHeBXr3s[/video]


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 2, 2013)

[youtube]ZirNZ8QJWns[/youtube]


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 2, 2013)

I just love peter t, Hypocrisy was one of my favorite death metal bands but his solo project Pain is a strange but enjoyable change. Here is a fun vid from them.

[youtube]5Pk7RJqPaxE[/youtube]


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 2, 2013)

At the moment I'm listening to the dog snoring her head off beside me


----------



## budup16 (Mar 3, 2013)

Type o negative - Die with me.


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 3, 2013)

Speaking of Type O, here are my two favorites.

RIP Peter Steele. 

[youtube]9dExGCTtXZk[/youtube]

[youtube]5xjtxCdMyQ4[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;MmE_Zek4e1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmE_Zek4e1o[/video]


----------



## bigv1976 (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;QK8mJJJvaes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK8mJJJvaes[/video]


----------



## bigv1976 (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;q2oJOJ7_V6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2oJOJ7_V6k[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;EaO-kgG7eCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaO-kgG7eCQ[/video]


----------



## budup16 (Mar 3, 2013)

Slayer - Necrophilia


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;B-Tb80rmPt4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-Tb80rmPt4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;jfgnc6Ey0q0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfgnc6Ey0q0[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;-62YYyc8KDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-62YYyc8KDI[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;w8JPIAafFGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8JPIAafFGM[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;1GCEFSg9z6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GCEFSg9z6g&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 3, 2013)

love CCR

[video=youtube;UYnySGM9dQA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYnySGM9dQA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 3, 2013)

^^^^Good stuff.

[video=youtube;DksGi7B5BdM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DksGi7B5BdM[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 3, 2013)

^^ one of MY fav's Love CCR!


wifey making me listen to.. and me likey

[video=youtube;3Y2icHOgC5U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y2icHOgC5U[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 3, 2013)

I am feeling more like this... She is one of my favs toooo

[video=youtube;OfJRX-8SXOs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfJRX-8SXOs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;dnboInNJzoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnboInNJzoE[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 3, 2013)

love.............. her.


[video=youtube;7M2kDanRWCg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7M2kDanRWCg[/video]


----------



## AltarNation (Mar 3, 2013)

Macklemore, macklemore, and more macklemore. And Macklemore & Ryan Lewis.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;JnpFhNl0fnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnpFhNl0fnc[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 3, 2013)

music....... just makes me feel GREAT. have yet to see one generation not give to the future generation

[video=youtube;7x2IpLSfqp8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7x2IpLSfqp8[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;H6_hFOBo7-I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6_hFOBo7-I[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;HfKl13hqeqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfKl13hqeqg&amp;feature=related[/video] obsessed


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2013)

[youtube]eu-xFvLaE68[/youtube]

Awesome song


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;kd4CY79Sn9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd4CY79Sn9Y[/video] she is hot and addictive


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;fZWG4hFt1tA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZWG4hFt1tA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;SVLHqB7x5KE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVLHqB7x5KE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;Fkq_-5KaS6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fkq_-5KaS6E[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;yQKrSru_Vxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQKrSru_Vxw[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;2-aWEYezEMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-aWEYezEMk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;sSBJeznZMdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSBJeznZMdc[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2013)

I know I am bringing the mellow down a bit.. but this is one of the best vers out

[video=youtube;RSJbYWPEaxw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSJbYWPEaxw[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2013)

THE DOORS.......... one of their best,,


[video=youtube;ZD74-1G9o_U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD74-1G9o_U[/video]


----------



## mehrific (Mar 6, 2013)

oh yeah!!!! if theres one thing i love more than weed its this------->>>>> http://youtu.be/jEZx22iK5rw<a href="http://youtu.be/jEZx22iK5rw" target="_blank">[video=youtube_share;jEZx22iK5rw]http://youtu.be/jEZx22iK5rw[/video]


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 6, 2013)

these shows are amazing. She reminds me of iggy pop, by the end of it her makeups everywhere and she can hardly sing anymore. My favorite chip music by far 
[youtube]_uJ_gdEdMp8[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;xtszi0q6kJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtszi0q6kJg[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;f4RIYiBjloE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4RIYiBjloE[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;n5xIHVkKWz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5xIHVkKWz0[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;-LlfGrP4n6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LlfGrP4n6E[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;VNsVpL8TDLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNsVpL8TDLA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;bRh05yHbtBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRh05yHbtBk[/video]

....Meatloaf with Aspen Miller. That girl can sing. I love how huge her eyes get when Meat surprises her at the start of the 'baseball' part of the song.


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;2VUAP6vCO3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VUAP6vCO3g[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 8, 2013)

[youtube]VVoiG8LEQ8c[/youtube]


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 8, 2013)

[youtube]-OWN1jSLPFo[/youtube]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;CyKk-cF7dgI]http://youtu.be/CyKk-cF7dgI[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;NWBk7aEGtos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWBk7aEGtos[/video]


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 8, 2013)

http://youtu.be/f1GJF9ocdj4

Pink Floyd... A momentary lapse of reason


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 8, 2013)

Another Friday night and I'm broke....Yipee!!!

[video=youtube;TX50U0duMJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TX50U0duMJw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 8, 2013)

Gary Clark Jr - Numb

[video=youtube_share;-7iIaW-qEHQ]http://youtu.be/-7iIaW-qEHQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 8, 2013)

^^^Nice, that puts me in the mood.....


[video=youtube;G-THhwh5mNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-THhwh5mNI[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;XAyaw4ktO5g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAyaw4ktO5g[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;t2joVC7T9sc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2joVC7T9sc[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 9, 2013)

damn Aspen is SMOKIN HAWT... move over Norah Jones

[video=youtube;UF-HE6EqGMw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UF-HE6EqGMw[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 9, 2013)

red neck in me pops up from time to time.
[video=youtube;uwIGZLjugKA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwIGZLjugKA[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 9, 2013)

from redneck to Carmina.
O Fortuna............ MMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmm tuna


[video=youtube;GD3VsesSBsw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD3VsesSBsw[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;OW5JNKUjNIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OW5JNKUjNIA[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;NTJhHn-TuDY]http://youtu.be/NTJhHn-TuDY[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 9, 2013)

nothing you confess....... will make me love you less... [video=youtube;J5pECaW-VMI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5pECaW-VMI[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 9, 2013)

dont care for rob much.. but I do dig this 30 secs of this song..,

[video=youtube;YsvDvEatBUs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsvDvEatBUs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 9, 2013)

This morning Eclypse put these guys in my head.

[video=youtube;raCsOXD3tSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raCsOXD3tSU[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;lLS_4PBKB-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLS_4PBKB-g[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;kTQJ2QiK4QU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTQJ2QiK4QU[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;EM_p1Az05Jo]http://youtu.be/EM_p1Az05Jo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;1yxb-0PWIf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yxb-0PWIf0[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ssF65nQAyw4]http://youtu.be/ssF65nQAyw4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 9, 2013)

^^^^That was beautiful, Jewel.



We still need our regular dose of Carlos.....

[video=youtube;95kCv10duFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95kCv10duFw[/video]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;twU4n7YeD3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twU4n7YeD3M[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;-lYV45vaG8Q]http://youtu.be/-lYV45vaG8Q[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;dfK8t4j7I64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfK8t4j7I64[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;wNmDpCs-qMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNmDpCs-qMM[/video] obviously i'm obsessed


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;ljxm3NsnVI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljxm3NsnVI0[/video]

I'm trying.


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 10, 2013)

Toking music...

[video=youtube;UMKwWhy-Kyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMKwWhy-Kyo[/video]


----------



## 420God (Mar 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;BGpzGu9Yp6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGpzGu9Yp6Y[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;1TO48Cnl66w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TO48Cnl66w[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 11, 2013)

3:05 onwards is the shit [video=youtube;iCfs9daSD7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCfs9daSD7s[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;4AaBe1DCo4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AaBe1DCo4E[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;tET3vtelQ6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tET3vtelQ6A[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;PFYm9LKsuUo]http://youtu.be/PFYm9LKsuUo[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 11, 2013)

an old hs friend showed me this group..

[video=youtube;vLl1NDwMJps]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLl1NDwMJps[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;RXV1Fkh9D_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXV1Fkh9D_I[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;bNPJuJSVmNA]http://youtu.be/bNPJuJSVmNA[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Mar 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;uJespIBK8Oc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJespIBK8Oc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 11, 2013)

Tab Benoit - Medicine

[video=youtube;rWoGSB-uJQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWoGSB-uJQM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 11, 2013)

The Wood Brothers - Midnight Rider

[video=youtube;RBLsl3LcnGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBLsl3LcnGw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 11, 2013)

Paul Rodgers & Trevor Rabin - Louisiana Blues 

[video=youtube;fGTsuiGKsdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGTsuiGKsdI[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;M3qw2vcWSJs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3qw2vcWSJs[/video]


----------



## headtreep (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;EO-ViXLFrF0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4vWLdHcTpE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Walter Trout - Blues for the Modern Daze

[video=youtube;Elw-pYJsamA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Elw-pYJsamA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Robin Trower - See My Life 

[video=youtube;dniBrNrYEmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dniBrNrYEmQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Glenn Hughes - Soul Mover

[video=youtube;WkOPuCZwzsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkOPuCZwzsY[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 12, 2013)

A little Beck this afternoon
[video=youtube;VC02wGj5gPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VC02wGj5gPw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;uAPUxvjbdcU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAPUxvjbdcU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;1QktyrM10qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QktyrM10qo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;X6IMe_ITAXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6IMe_ITAXo[/video]


----------



## AlternateEgo (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;wp9Yk_5wPYw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp9Yk_5wPYw[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;p8_FOQ7-P30]http://youtu.be/p8_FOQ7-P30[/video]
So lets leave it alone....cause we cant see eye to eye! good advice for some here!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_8GVafKcGCQ]http://youtu.be/_8GVafKcGCQ[/video]
nobody told me either john!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;89g1P_J40JA]http://youtu.be/89g1P_J40JA[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;tyCFe2Gl7wU]http://youtu.be/tyCFe2Gl7wU[/video]
mom used to sing me this song... i miss those days!


----------



## gioua (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;PtoK2CSTehQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtoK2CSTehQ[/video]

awesome pick * VTMi'kmaq w. the beatles


*


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;-TA7AkINkIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TA7AkINkIg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;j83xviHVmGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j83xviHVmGg[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;bf_xZVhaAKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bf_xZVhaAKs[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;mMWNwHof0kc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMWNwHof0kc[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 14, 2013)

[youtube]Ujlf_cvg4tE[/youtube]

got this on LOUD!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 14, 2013)

Black Country Communion - Man in the Middle

[video=youtube;hy6WLBvBXaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hy6WLBvBXaI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 14, 2013)

David Hidalgo Mato Nanji Luther Dickinson -Woke up Alone 

[video=youtube;3FUswHwHhqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FUswHwHhqk[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;14qt8sYe3cA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14qt8sYe3cA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 14, 2013)

Indigenous Featuring Mato Nanji - Someone like you

[video=youtube;4ZNffohooWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZNffohooWw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 14, 2013)

Los Lonely Boys - Rockpango

[video=youtube;GsZjSxtame8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsZjSxtame8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 14, 2013)

Tool - The Pot 

[video=youtube;ycAByDNZYrA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycAByDNZYrA[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;ioH_Y9NVaIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioH_Y9NVaIw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 14, 2013)

Rival Sons - All Over the Road

[video=youtube;DA33ZJuGqxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA33ZJuGqxQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 14, 2013)

Revolution #9

[video=youtube;wdPvN7HOLh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdPvN7HOLh8[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ixqbc7X2NQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ixqbc7X2NQY[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;6Ejga4kJUts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ejga4kJUts[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;G6Kspj3OO0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6Kspj3OO0s[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;4n6muE-HbDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n6muE-HbDk[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;BvsVVexIYtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvsVVexIYtY[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;EC58867mfiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EC58867mfiA[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;H-uZSnVbny0]http://youtu.be/H-uZSnVbny0[/video]
In fact i may go out and try to find me a tv dinner today!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 15, 2013)

Clutch - Cypress Grove

[video=youtube;iCSFwGy9gQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCSFwGy9gQY[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 15, 2013)

North Mississippi Allstars - Keep The Devil Down

[video=youtube;oS6v8vj_M4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS6v8vj_M4A[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;0PwG69620WA]http://youtu.be/0PwG69620WA[/video]
where you been baby?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;NSfOB8ANdWU]http://youtu.be/NSfOB8ANdWU[/video]
i have a very strange taste in music i know!


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;72BO94SNDZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72BO94SNDZ4&amp;list=PL828F748E71B56B31[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;QIliB436370]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIliB436370[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;XXq5VvYAI1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXq5VvYAI1Q[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;yURRmWtbTbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yURRmWtbTbo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;S_j7i_ZVfxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_j7i_ZVfxw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;liyiT_DGREA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liyiT_DGREA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y78mv4cK1CI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y78mv4cK1CI[/video]


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 16, 2013)

Do you want to die?......the best emotionally entertaining music with no words. For some with hardcore personas that leave a taste of hesitation in your mouth.....I love how this song makes me think twice. 
[youtube]hKLpJtvzlEI[/youtube]


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 16, 2013)

I swear, I'd rather listen to Indian dance/ pop or any wild Indian music than western with my ladies


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;YWf5BLUOhNM]http://youtu.be/YWf5BLUOhNM[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;pDvdBgJdEzU]http://youtu.be/pDvdBgJdEzU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y5kWkPHMG88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5kWkPHMG88[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;jBOeqKNqhA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBOeqKNqhA0[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;RGCxlCe7mVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGCxlCe7mVU[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;x80h_JiOTZs]http://youtu.be/x80h_JiOTZs[/video]
You sniff the reaking buns of angels........and acted like it was cocaine! lmao MAN I LOVE FRANK!


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 17, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> [video=youtube_share;x80h_JiOTZs]http://youtu.be/x80h_JiOTZs[/video]
> You sniff the reaking buns of angels........and acted like it was cocaine! lmao MAN I LOVE FRANK!


The album this song is from was playing the very first time I got high. I don't know if I ever laughed any harder than I did on that day.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 17, 2013)

Mine was cheech and chong on tape with seagant stadenko and dave man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;rtDAK7Umk7A]http://youtu.be/rtDAK7Umk7A[/video]
daves not here man!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 17, 2013)

me, talontoker, jadesjewel, mindmelted and everyone who frequents these threads here should promote a concert for folks like us! Lord knows we got the LOVE!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;GzUsSDqPyVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzUsSDqPyVI&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL8472134F1 C83B782[/video]
what'd she say about dominoes? rofkl?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ew9jQKfpB0g]http://youtu.be/ew9jQKfpB0g[/video]
ah jerry i fuckn miss you SOOOO much!


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;YlcY_enzwmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlcY_enzwmI[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 17, 2013)

Ha ha there about an hour north of me!


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;-_4sEzzgfpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_4sEzzgfpE[/video]


----------



## 420God (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;k6lVhGeyXuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6lVhGeyXuw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;dTVkk4GSmNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTVkk4GSmNA[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;CEwKCu0P89c]http://youtu.be/CEwKCu0P89c[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;CuEqy8JoAcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuEqy8JoAcw[/video]


----------



## BakedBlake (Mar 17, 2013)

Brother Ali- Letter to my Countrymen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_2cVUXcbFA


I used to think I hated this placeCouldn't wait to tell the president straight to his faceBut lately I changed, nowadays I embrace it allBeautiful ideals and amazing flawsGot to care enough to give a testament'Bout the deeply depressing mess we're inIt's home so we better make the best of itI wanna make this country what it says it isStill dream in the vividest living colorNo matter how many times my love been smotheredWho's ever above us won't just let us sufferAll of this struggling got to amount to somethingThis is a letter to my countrymenEspecially those my age and younger thanWe're up against an ugly trendEverybody's hustling don't nobody touch their friendsNo group singing and dancingNo anthem nobody holds hands, and...Instead they give a handheldAnd make you shoulder life's burden by your damn selfOne thing that can't be debatedPower never changed on it's own you got to make itThat's why community is so sacredThat's the symbol that we make when we raise fistsChorus:We don't really like to talk about the race thingThe whole grandparents used to own slaves thingPat ourselves on the back in FebruaryLooking at pictures of Abe Lincoln and the great KingBut the real picture's much more embarrassingWe're still not even close to really sharing thingsThe situation of oppressed peopleShows what we feel it means to be a human beingWhat does it mean to be American?I think the struggle to free is our inheritanceAnd if we say it how it really isWe know our lily skin still give us privilegeAdvantages given to the fewThat are built into the roots of our biggest institutionsThat's the truth in life we got to chooseDo I fight in the movement or think I'm entitled to itThis is not a practice lifeThis is the big game we got to attack it rightEach one of us is headed for the graveThis old crooked world won't be saved by the passive typeThis is a letter to my countrymenNot from a Democrat or a RepublicanBut one among you that's why you call me brotherAin't scared to tell you we're in trouble 'cause I love youChorus:They tell me I'm a dreamer, they ridiculeThey feel defeated, old, bitter, and cynicalExcuse me but I see it from a different viewI still believe in what a driven few could really doI know that the masses want to sleepAnd they would just rather hear me rapping to the beatBut I want to pass this planet to my sonA little better than it was when they handed it to meSo I wrote a letter to my countrymenI'll be happy if it only reaches one of themReporting live A-L-I, your brotherMourning in America, dreaming in colorDr. Cornel West:My dear Brother Ali,
I think you know deep down in your soul thatsomething, something just ain't right.You don't want to be just well adjusted to injustice 
and well adapted to indifference. You want to be a person with integrity who leaves a mark on the world. People can say when you go that you left the world just a little better than you found it. I understand. I want to be like that too.


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;BEEI-UaoETc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEEI-UaoETc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZFBLYuM7y4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFBLYuM7y4g[/video]


----------



## HighLife4Me (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;Z1IDHoYhI0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1IDHoYhI0g[/video]


----------



## thetrickstergod (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;X2i0iUQSilE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2i0iUQSilE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 17, 2013)

Classic Donna. That woman sure could sing.

[video=youtube;7cPIT_T3mYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cPIT_T3mYU[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;dL_JdOCDkQA]http://youtu.be/dL_JdOCDkQA[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;crAILGJG9pE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crAILGJG9pE[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;pCDN5fYiRC0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCDN5fYiRC0[/video]


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 17, 2013)

Just discovered this wicked tune 


[video=youtube;ToJETTWZ3H4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToJETTWZ3H4[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;qOr8NmkWpfo]http://youtu.be/qOr8NmkWpfo[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;3jtbqrVxHF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jtbqrVxHF4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;yztMJAuqliw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yztMJAuqliw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 18, 2013)

Indigenous/Mato Nanji - Leavin'

[video=youtube;vgUGLg7AAmc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgUGLg7AAmc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 18, 2013)

ZZ Top - Asleep in the Desert 

[video=youtube;MCBYpv8MmtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCBYpv8MmtY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;_XOY7lsBVpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XOY7lsBVpo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;uk9Pt63gTzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk9Pt63gTzI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;iUAYeN3Rp2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUAYeN3Rp2E[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;NP3-EFdOF7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NP3-EFdOF7M[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;9rHqV3YMTP8]http://youtu.be/9rHqV3YMTP8[/video]
This song and a song called the harborlights ...ah grandpa used to drink bombay sapphire and about after number three he'd sit me on his lap and sing these songs to me telling me apprciate these cause you'll never hear anything like it again, this countries going to shit! circa 1980! I hate getting old!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;EvYnA8uTJD8]http://youtu.be/EvYnA8uTJD8[/video]
grandpa was a navy man! found it! Man oh man i miss them sooo fucken much!


----------



## chambray7 (Mar 19, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/chambraymusic/hype

this is wat im listening too


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;7uy0ldI_1HA]http://youtu.be/7uy0ldI_1HA[/video]
it's 2 i think.


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZzC7_im4_ac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzC7_im4_ac[/video]


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBh5MEF21HI&feature=share&list=PLD59F9407499330EE


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;6GDIkb5CDUY]http://youtu.be/6GDIkb5CDUY[/video]
what a killer!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;nQDTXF63vug]http://youtu.be/nQDTXF63vug[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm ready to leave for Thunder Island right now.

[video=youtube;XUg0Uj81tIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUg0Uj81tIE[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;75PTu4Kfed0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75PTu4Kfed0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;8AodHdQ4O_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AodHdQ4O_U[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;uO-Dmpw_w2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO-Dmpw_w2c[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;QWFcM_1ye8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWFcM_1ye8o[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;d3szzhg38m4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3szzhg38m4[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;AVOIWjmRmaE]http://youtu.be/AVOIWjmRmaE[/video]
now why would someone name a song black napkins? here's why!


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;1Tn77jKS6eo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Tn77jKS6eo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;FJor9MRk5d8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJor9MRk5d8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;3VPLOVJ0u94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VPLOVJ0u94[/video]


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 21, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=aFbeIeuvI90


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 21, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLC0C51A963FB519A3&feature=player_detailpage&v=s5HfwB_FoII


----------



## gioua (Mar 22, 2013)

[h=1]Roger Waters & Sinead O'Connor - Mother [/h]


[video=youtube;gZ2tluarzZs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ2tluarzZs[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;JZi0LE_mE5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZi0LE_mE5w[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;OeHYQM6QzrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeHYQM6QzrQ[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;4TYv2PhG89A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TYv2PhG89A[/video]


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;W69DwrXkjgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W69DwrXkjgw[/video]

deadliest riff ever

inspired by the wizard...


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;emn4t1syDQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emn4t1syDQ0[/video]


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 22, 2013)

http://youtu.be/RaDr1tNgbp4



absolute class!!!!


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;BwtRc-z6NP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwtRc-z6NP0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey you smoking mother nature.......

[video=youtube;06pIHuL631c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06pIHuL631c[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;qoqZOR9DTi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoqZOR9DTi4[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;IEMf8gpgIuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEMf8gpgIuQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;Np_Y740aReI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Np_Y740aReI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;CJ-TLZcS0Es]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJ-TLZcS0Es[/video]


----------



## actont (Mar 22, 2013)

I am listening to my bitch ass g/f telling me our Bedroom smells like pot (my drying room..lol)


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;z9eyDT5-tEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9eyDT5-tEo[/video]

matt cameron is unreal behind a set 2:15 and on is fuckinG AWSOME


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;0b_9VQcnQZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b_9VQcnQZY[/video]


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;gmJPnIAs_70]http://youtu.be/gmJPnIAs_70[/video]


----------



## barbil (Mar 23, 2013)

I am listen songs.


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;YnaSRhMB_qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnaSRhMB_qo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;jYyBZE0kBtE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYyBZE0kBtE[/video]


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2013)

Well thanks to my friend Chiceh it'll be Pink Floyd all day long.


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;wTmUC58ciq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTmUC58ciq4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 23, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Well thanks to my friend Chiceh it'll be Pink Floyd all day long.


Who?

ha ha ha Just joking.

[video=youtube;JlkwLfog13M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlkwLfog13M[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;TVogvCi4w4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVogvCi4w4g[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;QFyP5NHjaW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFyP5NHjaW4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;x5b3VBUW2ok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5b3VBUW2ok[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;PPdZ6xN_QrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPdZ6xN_QrA[/video]


----------



## 420God (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;chCe67quwV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chCe67quwV0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;onn8x-qDrtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onn8x-qDrtg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;2duoO3ejfWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2duoO3ejfWU[/video]

I can't hear ya, you talking to me?


----------



## Steve French (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;p0HmFr7mPsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0HmFr7mPsk[/video]

My fuck is that some good shit. And in 1958 too. Motherfucker wrote his own songs, was instrumental in the creation of rock music, went to jail for 6 years, has the street cred. Still rocking today at 86.


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 24, 2013)

^^^^That was excellent. Here's another tune from the late 50s.

[video=youtube;m4yqhCypYfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4yqhCypYfE[/video]


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 24, 2013)

http://youtu.be/ufKxCclo7-c

notorius BIG 'nasty girl'


----------



## LaMaestro (Mar 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;jAfLlXf-0Eo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAfLlXf-0Eo[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 24, 2013)

just dig this song......

[video=youtube;uGDA0Hecw1k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGDA0Hecw1k[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;ag_ReSx7z-I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag_ReSx7z-I[/video]

There's something happening here
What it is ain't exactly clear
There's a man with a gun over there
Telling me i got to beware

I think it's time we stop, children, what's that sound
Everybody look what's going down

There's battle lines being drawn
Nobody's right if everybody's wrong
Young people speaking their minds
Getting so much resistance from behind

I think it's time we stop, hey, what's that sound
Everybody look what's going down

What a field-day for the heat
A thousand people in the street
Singing songs and carrying signs
Mostly say, hooray for our side

It's time we stop, hey, what's that sound
Everybody look what's going down

Paranoia strikes deep
Into your life it will creep
It starts when you're always afraid
You step out of line, the man come and take you away

We better stop, hey, what's that sound
Everybody look what's going down
Stop, hey, what's that sound
Everybody look what's going down
Stop, now, what's that sound
Everybody look what's going down
Stop, children, what's that sound
Everybody look what's going down


----------



## gioua (Mar 24, 2013)

MUNGO!

[video=youtube;wvUQcnfwUUM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvUQcnfwUUM[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 24, 2013)

since no one else appears to be listening to anything..

I'll go again..

[video=youtube;wo4AyMSoruA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wo4AyMSoruA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;2QK-XUsKb00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QK-XUsKb00[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Mar 24, 2013)

Most people seem to think of that tune when they hear Buffalo Springfield. They had a lot of great songs though, damn good band.

[video=youtube;X3FLOLogmEE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3FLOLogmEE[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;Dn7pWm4i0ZU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn7pWm4i0ZU[/video]
love this group!


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;bkk2H3Ztrfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkk2H3Ztrfk[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;LUpBSvN1a50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUpBSvN1a50[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 24, 2013)

if you cant sing this song.. seek mental help


[video=youtube;Z0iw89L6aFo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0iw89L6aFo[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;BT6s73HlbJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BT6s73HlbJ0[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;FupHDRVd22I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FupHDRVd22I[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;qE2Vdcv9Q_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qE2Vdcv9Q_o[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;TxGbvTrRYXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxGbvTrRYXs[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;qCCvimZ6mfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCCvimZ6mfg[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;x4PZS16HzdM]http://youtu.be/x4PZS16HzdM[/video]


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 25, 2013)

http://youtu.be/hjky7v7JIow


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 25, 2013)

http://youtu.be/8UVNT4wvIGY


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 25, 2013)

http://youtu.be/PFdBmeo8HV8


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;NSD11dnphg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSD11dnphg0[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;ewRjZoRtu0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewRjZoRtu0Y[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;jFZl7kjBmRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFZl7kjBmRo[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Ztnn_hSGtg0]http://youtu.be/Ztnn_hSGtg0[/video]
dancin in the dark..........to the radio of loooooooove!


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;7d_HD89ZlJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d_HD89ZlJE[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 26, 2013)

I came home late a few years back grabbed some food and this was what I turned too.. had never heard of these guys.. but they were playing a concert free on tv so I sat and listened and liked a bunch of their stuff.. 

[video=youtube;2QPghwec3UE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QPghwec3UE[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 26, 2013)

60's-70's the only years they knew how to play the organ.. 

[video=youtube;bwAw9ThDQmk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwAw9ThDQmk[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;d7R7q1lSZfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7R7q1lSZfs[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;heLCJewpSig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heLCJewpSig[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;n6P0SitRwy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6P0SitRwy8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;AhcttcXcRYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhcttcXcRYY[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;1G8V6ta9Auk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G8V6ta9Auk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;pkcJEvMcnEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkcJEvMcnEg[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;g7Vq9lh-YpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7Vq9lh-YpE[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;7KwnSILX5dM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KwnSILX5dM[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 26, 2013)

korn...

[video=youtube;jRGrNDV2mKc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRGrNDV2mKc[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;A64dhXkILVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A64dhXkILVA[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;3mbBbFH9fAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mbBbFH9fAg[/video]


----------



## BeastGrow (Mar 26, 2013)

Jet - Black Hearts (on Fire)


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry, I just can't get enough of these guys.

[video=youtube;10JTNNvodu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10JTNNvodu4[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;wTP2RUD_cL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTP2RUD_cL0[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;-Kobdb37Cwc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Kobdb37Cwc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;ONcAuoj9iYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONcAuoj9iYk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;HuAVHHRlxLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuAVHHRlxLg[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;eoTknSrZ6Lg]http://youtu.be/eoTknSrZ6Lg[/video]
guys on base used to LOVE these guys!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 27, 2013)

David Hildalgo, Mato Nanji Luther Dickinson - Woke Up Alone 

[video=youtube;3FUswHwHhqk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FUswHwHhqk&amp;list=PLerD-lqKdL4mO5s9Rwj2ffOhsm3OPu9SV[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;EowWdf26kVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EowWdf26kVA[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 27, 2013)

[youtube]aH5aq4V0Ywk[/youtube]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;aNYjOVo5IEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNYjOVo5IEw[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;n8FAO2-cHaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8FAO2-cHaE[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;6ihPOTDxMfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ihPOTDxMfE[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;6df0rha_Opw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6df0rha_Opw[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;E3kyQcR8AbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3kyQcR8AbM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;HXUKIMzJCAE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXUKIMzJCAE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;BAf2S6ij2gk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAf2S6ij2gk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;OUwauaE0zEE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUwauaE0zEE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;ze6zm1MUtOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ze6zm1MUtOA[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;leWCaedO6Mg]http://youtu.be/leWCaedO6Mg[/video]
indeed poco.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Lk9whS0hrE4]http://youtu.be/Lk9whS0hrE4[/video]
sang this to my first love in 6th grade man imiss those days.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;V7dg8vRDM68]http://youtu.be/V7dg8vRDM68[/video]
and of course good ole chuck!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;AVOIWjmRmaE]http://youtu.be/AVOIWjmRmaE[/video]
THE BEST BLACK NAPKINS VERSION IVE EVER HEARD! Thats frank making his sg sound like a violin! true story!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;N3YBZlGHDtE]http://youtu.be/N3YBZlGHDtE[/video]

cant hear this anymore! Look at whats been done to my people!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;dbmM_MzlHGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbmM_MzlHGA[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 28, 2013)

the original "car bumpin tune"

[video=youtube;gjKFCYzqq-A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjKFCYzqq-A[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;o6f593X6rv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6f593X6rv8[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;TrBYsPJ0rkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrBYsPJ0rkA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;OEo9Bh679wM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEo9Bh679wM[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;BvkHa7s1yGc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvkHa7s1yGc[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;tYRB1EMIYOQ]http://youtu.be/tYRB1EMIYOQ[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;N6iKe73N3JM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6iKe73N3JM[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;dTaD9cd8hvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTaD9cd8hvw[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;qwMsa8SKA1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwMsa8SKA1c[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;Mm6MBNAG6-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mm6MBNAG6-Y[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 29, 2013)

_Shocking Blue_

[video=youtube;WXCHehlDpgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXCHehlDpgw[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;vDK2svrGG_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDK2svrGG_c[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;kj9HHP0Of24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kj9HHP0Of24[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;ijxk-fgcg7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijxk-fgcg7c[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 29, 2013)

Damn, that video by the cure is blocked from playing here in the usa.

[video=youtube;TxcDTUMLQJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxcDTUMLQJI[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;PNEVbhqkKhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNEVbhqkKhY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;5LuH0ywYVQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LuH0ywYVQc[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

This guy is nuts, but i cant help liking him lol  

[video=youtube;Zy93099sR-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy93099sR-w[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;YgSPaXgAdzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSPaXgAdzE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 29, 2013)

I never heard of Eels before tonight, yet I agree. That's some pretty good stuff.

[video=youtube;Pb6pxQtTyeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb6pxQtTyeI[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

surprised you never heard of him, he was more famous in the 90s lol

[video=youtube;0kDzEcCF5cI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kDzEcCF5cI[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;1N29vkIT3eo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1N29vkIT3eo[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;V2yy141q8HQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2yy141q8HQ[/video]


----------



## $waGgEr (Mar 29, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=gtfd69DfOak hopsin.


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 29, 2013)

lol I live under a rock, so I miss out on a lot of stuff.

[video=youtube;hee0aUVnK1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hee0aUVnK1U[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

i know what you mean, and also so much good music out there its impossible to hear it all

[video=youtube;VuU8LWGX2Pc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuU8LWGX2Pc[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;RijB8wnJCN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RijB8wnJCN0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 29, 2013)

Chicago's first hit.

[video=youtube;NifeiFF2Ufo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NifeiFF2Ufo[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Tj75Arhq5ho]http://youtu.be/Tj75Arhq5ho[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey there Jewel.

[video=youtube;xlfCyHbLdpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlfCyHbLdpI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;-z02Y54Ce3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z02Y54Ce3U[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;VvcohzJvviQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvcohzJvviQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;_sj_U6vObUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sj_U6vObUA[/video]


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;8S1ep_fLRO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8S1ep_fLRO0[/video] This is what im listening to right now


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;BysVzAnR9MY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BysVzAnR9MY[/video] This is good too


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;_9BGLtqqkVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9BGLtqqkVI[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;HdmwXsIjuPM]http://youtu.be/HdmwXsIjuPM[/video]
Hello Talon


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;LHQqqM5sr7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHQqqM5sr7g[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;gG_Yl5-k_Ek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG_Yl5-k_Ek[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;NUTGr5t3MoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUTGr5t3MoY[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;gAjR4_CbPpQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAjR4_CbPpQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;l_pvH7Sm7X0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_pvH7Sm7X0[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;eh7PNY3v6po]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh7PNY3v6po[/video]


----------



## Apomixis (Mar 29, 2013)

Always. FZ, always.


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 29, 2013)

As you can probably tell, I really loved Donna Summer back in the 70s.

[video=youtube;WLnYfa53GIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLnYfa53GIA[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;MWxaidVIjXk]http://youtu.be/MWxaidVIjXk[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Mar 29, 2013)

Fr*HIGH*days never fail 
[video=youtube;Ogjb7YXc7LE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ogjb7YXc7LE[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;0J2QdDbelmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J2QdDbelmY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;xoz8iXjfH4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoz8iXjfH4Y[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;Xc1PHk9FhIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc1PHk9FhIk[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;Pz_kHIBVdUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz_kHIBVdUc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;aNX_UCEzu7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNX_UCEzu7w[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;3fa4HUiFJ6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fa4HUiFJ6c[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;OFk0uj-e4SE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFk0uj-e4SE[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;GYPms8_uSYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYPms8_uSYg[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;RcZn2-bGXqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcZn2-bGXqQ[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;3B0Y3LUqr1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B0Y3LUqr1Q[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;l42WdPREkKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l42WdPREkKY[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;R3rnxQBizoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3rnxQBizoU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;Zc3KXwd8ZWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc3KXwd8ZWQ[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;7xZOrWK6d4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xZOrWK6d4g[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;iQkU6fHP0fM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQkU6fHP0fM[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;9jiUlJuX-O0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jiUlJuX-O0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;sil76t2X_DE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sil76t2X_DE[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;TQT5UzIJIVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQT5UzIJIVI[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;vEjUQ15lyzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEjUQ15lyzk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm almost done. I am soooooo fuking drunk. Excellent jam, guys.

[video=youtube;nPDixDqAUh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPDixDqAUh0[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

last one from me im off to bed, later folks  

[video=youtube;RtmW2ek7WkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtmW2ek7WkQ[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;pGlOUc0LTiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGlOUc0LTiE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 29, 2013)

The only reason I don't like to llisten to this song is because when I do, it doesn't matter what else I listen to. The next day, this is the tune that will be stuck in my head all day. I'm game so I'll test that theory.

[video=youtube;ArQtVcM7w5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArQtVcM7w5Q[/video]

Goodnight.


----------



## Me & My friend (Mar 29, 2013)

well that's just great! Now it looks like it"s ............
[video=youtube;-o9gf_soFBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o9gf_soFBM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 29, 2013)

ha ha ha I'm not gone yet!

[video=youtube;THW-5OUTSt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THW-5OUTSt8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 29, 2013)

lmao OK, last one. Goodnight for real.

[video=youtube;Ksa4VjKE3RY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ksa4VjKE3RY[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;BG6uhZWR2WI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BG6uhZWR2WI[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ajy1xNB-LkI]http://youtu.be/ajy1xNB-LkI[/video]
time to eat all your words, swallow your pride, open your EYES!


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;MRQ73xHifB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRQ73xHifB0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;j0wTLWdzg20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0wTLWdzg20[/video]


----------



## ru4r34l (Mar 30, 2013)

Good vibes, and a message we can relate to, most of us!

[video=youtube;oogn0vMGaFc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oogn0vMGaFc[/video]

regards,


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;ta7q15OZg4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ta7q15OZg4c[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;pXxwxEb3akc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXxwxEb3akc[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;ICjyAe9S54c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICjyAe9S54c[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;mbPUW8Rcm-Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbPUW8Rcm-Y[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;K0iO5OM5I4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0iO5OM5I4c[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;69-DBXiOYuo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69-DBXiOYuo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;SASnF0S6NpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SASnF0S6NpE[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 30, 2013)

I posted this somewhere else but I think this kid deserves a 2nd post don't you?
[video=youtube_share;g1qg9myFCqw]http://youtu.be/g1qg9myFCqw[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;Vbg7YoXiKn0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vbg7YoXiKn0[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;4IUjtHf76wM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IUjtHf76wM[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 30, 2013)

Ohhh How they make me head bang!


Dave is just bad ass.. saw them in Fresno Ca... circa 90-91ish?? 

Jumbo Shrimp? Military intelligence.. (he opened with that line!)

[video=youtube;umeZtszNShk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umeZtszNShk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;b6jtGjiDwIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6jtGjiDwIQ[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;JK_KWSEGWp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JK_KWSEGWp4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;upYQAg1fjpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upYQAg1fjpc[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;Cyh__QQD2js]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cyh__QQD2js[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;MzpShIhvrjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzpShIhvrjU[/video]


----------



## bhorn41356 (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;XZmtM-GI1Pc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZmtM-GI1Pc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;s6FsnmaJrQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6FsnmaJrQQ[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;FhPPJ5dolxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhPPJ5dolxU[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;d4wkPoVILSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4wkPoVILSQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;Qjya5JXsKdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjya5JXsKdg[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;p5NX1FC-7-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5NX1FC-7-w[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;cf9NRJNNIBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cf9NRJNNIBE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;lLeCB7Kn-VE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLeCB7Kn-VE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;4h11GolBkh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h11GolBkh8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;Sj_9CiNkkn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sj_9CiNkkn4[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;hnuH5qvKvAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnuH5qvKvAU[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;_EiF5KQqZYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EiF5KQqZYM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;aLQRhG1a97Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLQRhG1a97Q[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;G-Bn_kD6QN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-Bn_kD6QN4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Easter to everybody who celebrates it.

[video=youtube;MKHFUKZ-IXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKHFUKZ-IXE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;6QljI1Uotwc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QljI1Uotwc[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 31, 2013)

[youtube]qxUZUnRwH7s[/youtube]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 31, 2013)

Robin Trower - Too Rolling Stoned

[video=youtube;GPKnpp5sQdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPKnpp5sQdA[/video]


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 31, 2013)

_*pink floyd *_- _a momentary lapse of reason_


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 31, 2013)

I feel good.

[video=youtube;aBkVV9xxCHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBkVV9xxCHE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;Z8ENAw9tWoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8ENAw9tWoY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 31, 2013)

I frickin' LOVE this tune. 

[video=youtube;JoM_5aT9Gks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoM_5aT9Gks[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;SzlpTRNIAvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzlpTRNIAvc[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 31, 2013)

http://www.vevo.com/watch/ghost-bc/year-zero-explicit/USUV71300503?utm_source=youtube&utm_medium=watch&utm_campaign=wp_ghost_bc_year_zero

.............


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Apr 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;4Y7c3qzHET8]http://youtu.be/4Y7c3qzHET8[/video]
well that is that and this is this!


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a confession to make. All the time I've been a member here at riu I have not been true to myself. It is high time for me to show a change, so......from this point forward, I will only post music that is in the style that is my true passion---bluegrass country music. I will post 20 bluegrass songs a day, and I will post them all in this thread. I will convert many of you into fans before I am done.
There is no stopping this train.


Can't you just feel the energy when you look at these guys?





Let's start it off with one of my favorites......

[video=youtube;zcaOsJl58vI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcaOsJl58vI[/video]

ha ha ha ha Happy April Fool's Day!!!!!


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 1, 2013)

lmao Thanks for the 'like' Jewel....Especially considering your one of just a few people here that know me well enough that you probably never bought my 'little white lie' for a second.
Good times, good times.....

[video=youtube;3KvtbZzx1xs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KvtbZzx1xs[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;7orq8Nb_Q-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7orq8Nb_Q-k[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;xO2fGj6bkFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO2fGj6bkFY[/video]


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 1, 2013)

http://youtu.be/328WhjAXpcs




pink floyd - dark side of the moon!!!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;JByDbPn6A1o]http://youtu.be/JByDbPn6A1o[/video]


YES! many thanks TALON TOKER!!!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;9qvkWvfBYRA]http://youtu.be/9qvkWvfBYRA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;wwx8Voq373A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwx8Voq373A[/video]


----------



## pon (Apr 2, 2013)

I little Lisa pinup to to get the juices flowing this morning - oh it's afternoon 

[video=youtube;rMjpyiKJS28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMjpyiKJS28[/video]


----------



## cancer survivor (Apr 2, 2013)

little feat. the last record album, lou reed. new york,blondie, best of, actually listening on vinal, bang& olofson turntable, marantz amp, jbl 15" monitors. its good to be home in usa again!


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;4JuK-Mh_jj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JuK-Mh_jj8[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 3, 2013)

been too long since I listened to this album. shit is classic [video=youtube;kz-oTLha-dk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz-oTLha-dk[/video]


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 3, 2013)

Spoon...gotta love a band thats as anyone can enjoy from 20 to 60


----------



## HighLife4Me (Apr 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;HThYXJmbM1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HThYXJmbM1I[/video]


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

New Faith Industries.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 4, 2013)

Charlie Daniels Band -It's My Life

[video=youtube;Xmzc2K_jIsQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xmzc2K_jIsQ[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;Mt9NXVtF2lE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt9NXVtF2lE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;tuK8Irl14nM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuK8Irl14nM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 5, 2013)

Allen Stone - Unaware 

[video=youtube;z4Hy6kp5kIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4Hy6kp5kIs[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 5, 2013)

Vintage Trouble - Pelvis Pusher 

[video=youtube;gUc0ERmEHSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUc0ERmEHSE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 5, 2013)

Days of the New - Shelf in the Room

[video=youtube;D6lxtDf-Yyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6lxtDf-Yyo[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 5, 2013)

[youtube]ru3gH27Fn6E[/youtube]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;GjD88twg2us]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjD88twg2us&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=PL683D326C93B3 0364&amp;feature=results_video[/video]


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Apr 5, 2013)

I wish I knew how to embed, im jamming to some Ethiopians


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;v2AC41dglnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2AC41dglnM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;IJvOnCeEXZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJvOnCeEXZI[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;h2jic4Pu8Zw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2jic4Pu8Zw[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;eu-xFvLaE68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eu-xFvLaE68[/video]


----------



## DemonTrich (Apr 6, 2013)

i work in a bodyshop for one of the Big3 auto companies. so i listen to internet radio for 8-14hrs a day on my cell phone. normally TuneIn radio and any one of 6 trance channels saved in my favs. all day, every day at work, and when in my basement grow area and garage when working.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;LZQ67whM_ZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZQ67whM_ZE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;sMmTkKz60W8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMmTkKz60W8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 6, 2013)

There is one particular live concert video of this song I really want to post, but I can't find it. May be I'll have to upload it myself.
Here is a video made in '92 with the studio version.

[video=youtube;u2oQdjT2AmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2oQdjT2AmM[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 6, 2013)

I bought this record at a garage sale this morning, thought I would share.

[video=youtube;HzA80pjYrTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzA80pjYrTE[/video]


----------



## robbye (Apr 6, 2013)

Phantogram - when I'm small 
Dillon Francis - I.D.G.A.F.O.S. (Kickass dubstep!)


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;xlCmQcRPtRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlCmQcRPtRg[/video]


----------



## ROLLING12 (Apr 6, 2013)

right now I'm listening to [h=1]World Of Hardstyle 2012[/h][video=youtube;Ri3iFRWOCXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Ri3iFRWOCXI[/video]


----------



## ROLLING12 (Apr 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;k9uzkJBK38g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=k9uzkJBK38g[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;eUFhAGnycvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUFhAGnycvE[/video]


----------



## M Dogg (Apr 6, 2013)

Rockin this Pennywise album and a 7 beer and LuLu buzz! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyNBmTNzCgQ

It's their second album "Unknown Road", love the song "Dying to Know"!


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;GpGEeneO-t0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpGEeneO-t0[/video]


----------



## M Dogg (Apr 6, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> [video=youtube;sMmTkKz60W8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMmTkKz60W8[/video]


I like Hank Williams Jr.'s version too!


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 6, 2013)

M Dogg said:


> I like Hank Williams Jr.'s version too!


Good call. Let's have a listen.

[video=youtube;iuNy6BfRXNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuNy6BfRXNY[/video]


----------



## M Dogg (Apr 6, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Good call. Let's have a listen.
> 
> [video=youtube;iuNy6BfRXNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuNy6BfRXNY[/video]


Do you listen to his son, Shelton "Hank" Williams III? He is the spitting image of his granddaddy and one hell of an artist in his own right! One of the best live shows I've ever experienced!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJr9KGAdTAU


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 6, 2013)

My knowledge of country is extremely limited as I am a classic rocker. I do really like some of it, though.
This one always makes me laugh.

[video=youtube;952h-AJ3Bcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=952h-AJ3Bcg[/video]


----------



## M Dogg (Apr 6, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> My knowledge of country is extremely limited as I am a classic rocker. I do really like some of it, though.
> This one always makes me laugh.
> 
> [video=youtube;952h-AJ3Bcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=952h-AJ3Bcg[/video]


Yup, only a small percentage of country qualifies as acceptable. Charlie Daniels certainly falls in that category...so does David Allan Coe! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1IoLMqpRY4


----------



## M Dogg (Apr 6, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> My knowledge of country is extremely limited as I am a classic rocker. I do really like some of it, though.
> This one always makes me laugh.
> 
> [video=youtube;952h-AJ3Bcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=952h-AJ3Bcg[/video]


If you're a classic rocker you gotta like some 'Steppenwolf' right? "Pusher Man" and "Don't Step On the Grass Sam" are amazing songs!


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 6, 2013)

Love Steppenwolf.
Got Mr. Henley on my mind right now.

[video=youtube;DkX4eqoMYKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkX4eqoMYKE[/video]


----------



## M Dogg (Apr 6, 2013)

I've moved on to the legendary german metal pioneers...Scorpions! "Still Loving You" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPChYfTQO7U

I miss my girl, she's been in camp for a month now...


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;BRo3u04vY1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRo3u04vY1E[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;N-aK6JnyFmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-aK6JnyFmk[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;OImcilEpbDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OImcilEpbDc[/video]


----------



## jjpivot (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;uUGLShvzCcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUGLShvzCcs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;YFabNBveHOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFabNBveHOk[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;B-Y4ncLy9LA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-Y4ncLy9LA[/video]


----------



## New Age United (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't listen to music much bc I'm afraid of getting old but I still like the classics, from Led Zep, Pink Floyd, Black Sabbath, the Beatles, Sublime. I like some of Jack Whites new stuff.


----------



## ROLLING12 (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;1CWuzOgi36U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=1CWuzOgi36U#t=48 3s[/video]


----------



## ROLLING12 (Apr 7, 2013)

I am listening to this now, it's great for plants I think: [video=youtube;Nt6kNCw34fA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Nt6kNCw34fA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;Om0jhPkOwhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Om0jhPkOwhg[/video]

Thunder shook loose hail on the outhouse again
Today, I bumped into you again I have no idea what you want
But there was something I meant to say
As the day stops dead At the place where we're lost
I will drug you and fuck you On the permafrost

There's not much that I miss I'm far too forgetful for that
Sugar's sweet some of the time It's hard to keep some things in mind
As the day stops dead At the place where we're lost
I will drug you and fuck you On the permafrost

As the day stops dead At the place where we're lost
I will drug you and fuck you On the permafrost


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;eRx7QdT8EZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRx7QdT8EZA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 7, 2013)

How about a little Segar on this Sunday afternoon.

[video=youtube;HjDpKeiYxOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjDpKeiYxOU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;qn5CrzxFMbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qn5CrzxFMbg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;Tvzw1Cy27lE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tvzw1Cy27lE[/video]


----------



## M Dogg (Apr 7, 2013)

New Alice in Chains coming out soon or just came out..can't remember. Their new singer just tries to copy Layne's vocals but it's just not the same.


----------



## M Dogg (Apr 7, 2013)

Way better than the Metallica version, here's the original! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54H3EUAzpVg


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;Hy0aEj85ifY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hy0aEj85ifY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;cUf4F9VXo_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUf4F9VXo_s[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;3YOYlgvI1uE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YOYlgvI1uE[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;MPCre4XM_pY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPCre4XM_pY[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;MV_3Dpw-BRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV_3Dpw-BRY[/video]


----------



## Narse (Apr 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;bLJEfC2yGqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLJEfC2yGqE[/video]


----------



## Narse (Apr 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;_1m3vkoFjV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1m3vkoFjV4[/video]


----------



## Narse (Apr 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;8uqG7x6_j3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uqG7x6_j3U[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;JmEEnWEaeRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmEEnWEaeRk[/video]


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;rYha14qSuKg]http://youtu.be/rYha14qSuKg[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 8, 2013)

[youtube]p-Zgx-6Ga3E[/youtube]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;-5FKNViujeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5FKNViujeM[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;fwux1A5hBdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwux1A5hBdQ&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## novicegrower922 (Apr 8, 2013)

Because everyone needs some pirate metal in their day.

[video=youtube;3TKyNTwD3Yk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TKyNTwD3Yk[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;0CeGHhobHww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CeGHhobHww[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;_939NWh6NSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_939NWh6NSk[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;P3ot-LMuPgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ot-LMuPgs[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;HvIngGjzFgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvIngGjzFgM[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;q1Et1siZhTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1Et1siZhTk[/video]


----------



## ROLLING12 (Apr 9, 2013)

right now, this hilarious song:

[video=youtube;_6Au0xCg3PI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=_6Au0xCg3PI[/video]


----------



## ROLLING12 (Apr 9, 2013)

Last one... they got a bunch of them... to me, they are all so hilarious till now, i guess it's quite popular since snoop dog was in one of their battles... peace

[video=youtube;eHCyaJS4Cbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=eHCyaJS4Cbs[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Apr 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;n_BmeBfV-O4]http://youtu.be/n_BmeBfV-O4[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;hN_GAEMlIyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hN_GAEMlIyY[/video]


----------



## pon (Apr 9, 2013)

Super Sunday funny as fook

[video=youtube;5_JmXCNPs6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_JmXCNPs6Y[/video]


----------



## pon (Apr 9, 2013)

This one is even funnier.
Pilled up or what (probably not) I know how they feel (or used to) I danced like that at Freedom @ Bagleys

[video=youtube;q1uZj7OujvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1uZj7OujvU[/video]


----------



## ManWithTheHex (Apr 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZEBGCOCxLgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEBGCOCxLgA[/video]


----------



## dilligas (Apr 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;dJ12u8bksz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJ12u8bksz4[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;4xW2taEoH6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xW2taEoH6s[/video]


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 10, 2013)

if anyone knows who this is YOU ROCK


----------



## Constiello (Apr 10, 2013)

6ohMax said:


> if anyone knows who this is YOU ROCK


[video=youtube;5zDu4DE34Dc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zDu4DE34Dc[/video]

Actually, being in stereo makes the song sound a WHOOOLLE lot better


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;CPWdCvwqQI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPWdCvwqQI0[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;b5EEbRI20K4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5EEbRI20K4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;usulbsg2e5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usulbsg2e5g[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;e8zRiaLOkfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8zRiaLOkfc[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;HT2789urycI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT2789urycI[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;M79KsXmsvec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M79KsXmsvec[/video]


----------



## mkbinc1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

Yngwie Malmsteen,Exodus .Pantera, and as always...F'n SLAAAYER!!!!!!


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;RzCH90twbmc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzCH90twbmc[/video]

cool dedication to B.Marley


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;ynyOJ79PH_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynyOJ79PH_Q[/video]


----------



## MarijuanaMomma (Apr 11, 2013)

Listening to a new FAV, Little Boots, they are a disco sound and this song just kicks ass... 

[video=youtube;McdqerXrwXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McdqerXrwXE[/video]

ok why does it show your videos on your posts but mine shows the url? God computers are confusing  hehe


----------



## MarijuanaMomma (Apr 11, 2013)

well lookie there, it did actually post right! Hoorah I figured it out! Everest I tell you, Everest!


----------



## MarijuanaMomma (Apr 11, 2013)

I see quite a few of you like Damian, I love him, have you heard his new band he put together, even has Mic Jagger in there!  Love it!!! Enjoy kiddies [video=youtube;MTF7T1Nw5OU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTF7T1Nw5OU[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;UmFFTkjs-O0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmFFTkjs-O0[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;fnDjtRP1Azs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnDjtRP1Azs[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;RhkXQ96ZLR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhkXQ96ZLR0[/video]

Somebody I never met 
But in a way I know 
Didn`t think that you could get 
So much from a picture show 
Man dies first reel 
People ask what`s the deal? 
This ain`t how it`s supposed to be 
Don`t like no aborigine


Took a trip in Powis Square 
Pop star dyed his hair 
No fans to scream and shout 
When mobsters came to flush him out 
Gangland slaying underground 
New identity must be found 
On the left bank for a while 
Insanity Bohemian style 


Ritual ideas relativety 
Only buildings no people prophecy 
Timeslide place to hide nudge reality 
Foresight minds wide magic imagery 


Met a dwarf that was no good 
Dressed like little Red Riding Hood 
Bad habit taking life 
Calling card a six inch knife 
Ran off really fast 
Mumbled something `bout the past 
Best sex I`ve ever seen 
As if each moment was the last 
Drops of blood colour slide 
Funeral for his bride 
But it`s him who`s really dead 
Gets to take the funeral ride 


Ritual ideas relativety 
Only buildings no people prophecy 
Timeslide place to hide nudge reality 
Foresight minds wide magic imagery 


Space guy fell from the sky 
Scratched my head and wondered why 
Time slide into time 
Across international dateline 
Scientist eats bubblegum 
Hall of fame baseball 
Senators a Hoodlum 
Big chiefs in the hall 


Ritual ideas relativety 
Only buildings no people prophecy 
Timeslide place to hide nudge reality 
Foresight minds wide magic imagery 



Spread the news the Maestros back 
With a beat - box soundtrack 
The King of brains - Queen of the sack` 
Executives have heart attack 
It`s assault course celluloid 
The money makers would avoid 
Sometimes notions get reversed 
Centre of the universe 


Ritual ideas relativety 
Only buildings no people prophecy 
Timeslide place to hide nudge reality 
Foresight minds wide magic imagery...


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;zScGNNWfQ-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zScGNNWfQ-I[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;YTD5_FwdiBU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTD5_FwdiBU[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;hiQoq-wqZxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiQoq-wqZxg[/video]


----------



## dilligas (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;xTQF89JiEJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTQF89JiEJc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;VY3TWbHe6oc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VY3TWbHe6oc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;E39ckUBOrO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E39ckUBOrO0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;a5LIDNbFadU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5LIDNbFadU[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;8CTmNfzUXQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CTmNfzUXQM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;lU_PKkza8YE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lU_PKkza8YE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 11, 2013)

lol I just can't resist posting this.

[video=youtube;7amPA5dodvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7amPA5dodvw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;EE96yIPZy3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EE96yIPZy3A[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 11, 2013)

As long as I'm on Tina Arena I might as well throw in this.....

[video=youtube;mHZtzCiiQDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHZtzCiiQDc[/video]


----------



## New Age United (Apr 11, 2013)

I have heard a lot of crazy shit on here, stuff that I never would've heard if not for checking this stuff out, I know there's alot of people from all over the world on here so in case you've never heard this stuff, this is called country, bare with me if this does not actually load, my first time loading a vid on here. [video=youtube;aRh-vBOS-dU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRh-vBOS-dU[/video]


----------



## New Age United (Apr 11, 2013)

Here's another one [video=youtube;XxWjtWONuGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxWjtWONuGc[/video]


----------



## New Age United (Apr 11, 2013)

Here give this a listen, I don't care if your city or country, if you don't appreciate this me and you are just two very different people [video=youtube;o0MIFHLIzZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0MIFHLIzZY[/video]


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;4OjiOn5s8s8]http://youtu.be/4OjiOn5s8s8[/video]

awesome track, awesome band, nuff said!!!!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;76RbWuFll0Y]http://youtu.be/76RbWuFll0Y[/video]


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_JQiEs32SqQ]http://youtu.be/_JQiEs32SqQ[/video]


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;-qcZ9M-QoOc]http://youtu.be/-qcZ9M-QoOc[/video]


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;YbP1K-bQB6g]http://youtu.be/YbP1K-bQB6g[/video]


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 12, 2013)

Extreme - He Man Woman Hater....i am no woman hater though haha


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;d2NqcWP8tos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2NqcWP8tos[/video]

\\v||//13


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 12, 2013)

650baquet said:


> Extreme - He Man Woman Hater....i am no woman hater though haha


lol I believe you, only if your real name is NOT Alfalfa.

[video=youtube;wBIC8JTQMMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBIC8JTQMMQ[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;BONgL61snlM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BONgL61snlM[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;7YZb8s7Kxa4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YZb8s7Kxa4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 12, 2013)

From Boz Scaggs new album Memphis - Gone Baby Gone

[video=youtube;gl-JeiMp3g4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl-JeiMp3g4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 12, 2013)

John Lee Hooker & Carlos Santana - The Healer

[video=youtube;x0isR1emmPs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0isR1emmPs[/video]


----------



## texin (Apr 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRvZsIGwu84


----------



## texin (Apr 12, 2013)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/QRvZsIGwu84" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Try that again


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 12, 2013)

Tinsley Ellis - I'll be loving you

[video=youtube;x7KtF9FX4JQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7KtF9FX4JQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 12, 2013)

Herbie Hancock/Jonny Lang/Joss Stone - When Love Comes to Town

[video=youtube;isdsCWD2tWo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isdsCWD2tWo[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;O50RBv4cXQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O50RBv4cXQE[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;TMfPJT4XjAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMfPJT4XjAI[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;fs1xHPU7WwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs1xHPU7WwA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;R2F_hGwD26g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2F_hGwD26g&amp;feature=share[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;3mbBbFH9fAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mbBbFH9fAg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;5XGYiwOsPqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XGYiwOsPqQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;cZbzk63GKGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZbzk63GKGs[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;Nba3Tr_GLZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nba3Tr_GLZU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;IljhTzpu124]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IljhTzpu124[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;OZLUa8JUR18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZLUa8JUR18[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;cZrCyIQq240]http://youtu.be/cZrCyIQq240[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;Eq8nQOhZ3u8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq8nQOhZ3u8[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 13, 2013)

My first "Heep" album. Thanks for the reminder!
[video=youtube;0K63pu7nd6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K63pu7nd6Q[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 13, 2013)

If you haven't heard of this girl {Orianthi} then crank it up, she is incredible and everyone wants to record with her...
[video=youtube_share;G7b-_YcACuQ]http://youtu.be/G7b-_YcACuQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;oFJqkHroFVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFJqkHroFVU[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh Yea!
[video=youtube;Qm9lF8aZxNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm9lF8aZxNk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;UCtfL3XsHQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCtfL3XsHQI[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;oKKMdmPBWRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKKMdmPBWRk[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;tg0BNTebcbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tg0BNTebcbY[/video]

Trapped in the past.... oh, I bet it's trainwreck oil I had for breakfast, yea that's the ticket!


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;mg2Nc178JIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mg2Nc178JIo[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;FoV2prB6vHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoV2prB6vHo[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;O8RhZDGLEXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8RhZDGLEXM[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;CJA69C6SlRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJA69C6SlRk&amp;list=PL94B64C4AD7885AC1[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;C53QAuOoSgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C53QAuOoSgc[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;qpJ0cyXbMbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpJ0cyXbMbI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;B0lpityVOiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0lpityVOiE[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;BX0Bhga_2vs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX0Bhga_2vs[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;GrDK0UoAkfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrDK0UoAkfY[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;hCDAfa-NI-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCDAfa-NI-M[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 13, 2013)

Just get over it already.

[video=youtube;1H-Y7MAASkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H-Y7MAASkg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 13, 2013)

I can't tell if I'm stuck on the Eagles or Don Henley. Oh well.

[video=youtube;Fvt-Fc6uQjc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fvt-Fc6uQjc[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Apr 13, 2013)

I've been listening to this the past couple of days. [video=youtube_share;QK8mJJJvaes]http://youtu.be/QK8mJJJvaes[/video]


----------



## New Age United (Apr 13, 2013)

K, now I know a lot of people who have never heard Led Zeppelin, and that truly is a crying shame, so if you've never heard this stuff before please give this a listen, you gotta listen to it loud tho
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mln0RciE2o0


----------



## New Age United (Apr 13, 2013)

This is a good one, they got a bunch of good ones, seriously if you've never heard this stuff you should get it and crank it up on an actual system, retarded.
[video=youtube;nnf7Kg6QC5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnf7Kg6QC5A[/video]


----------



## New Age United (Apr 13, 2013)

Another classic
[video=youtube;3ddD9efO1Hc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ddD9efO1Hc[/video]


----------



## New Age United (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;nBmueYJ0VhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBmueYJ0VhA[/video]


----------



## New Age United (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm sorry I don't mean to bombard this thread with the same crap, but this ain't crap, seriously they have a bunch of good music I love it
[video=youtube;nBmueYJ0VhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBmueYJ0VhA[/video]


----------



## New Age United (Apr 13, 2013)

Ok real sorry now, I tried to edit that last one but it's being an sob, so here's what I wanted to post
[video=youtube;_wEi2aYmdNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wEi2aYmdNU[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Don't stop there above:

[video=youtube;hAzdgU_kpGo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAzdgU_kpGo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 13, 2013)

I got to get in on this.

[video=youtube;p2smdgPVL6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2smdgPVL6g[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Talon, nice taste in music!

[video=youtube;-ZpVDKZK_Og]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZpVDKZK_Og[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 13, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Talon, nice taste in music!


Thank you biz, you too!

[video=youtube;J9bP-LbR8u8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9bP-LbR8u8[/video]


----------



## New Age United (Apr 13, 2013)

Boys I honestly gotta say, how many bands have you heard that have so many great songs, Ten Years Gone, that's good music, and you would never hear that unless you love Led Zep, just a great band, love them.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;FBnSWJHawQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBnSWJHawQQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 13, 2013)

I think I'm drunk now.

[video=youtube;AAfT-itSrIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAfT-itSrIc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 13, 2013)

More Eagles.

[video=youtube;uN4BbDbsC9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uN4BbDbsC9w[/video]


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 13, 2013)

New Age United said:


> Boys I honestly gotta say, how many bands have you heard that have so many great songs, Ten Years Gone, that's good music, and you would never hear that unless you love Led Zep, just a great band, love them.


Add THE WHO to that list and now we are talking!!!!!


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 13, 2013)

Who?

[video=youtube;PdLIerfXuZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdLIerfXuZ4[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;Z7wk7n0i1EM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7wk7n0i1EM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;VyK1bZZ7E-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyK1bZZ7E-s[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 14, 2013)

Waking and baking to start a beautiful Sunday.....

[video=youtube;mZj1uElADZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZj1uElADZw[/video]


----------



## Theunion (Apr 14, 2013)

Nujabes - Spiritual State. Seriously this is the shit when you want to unwind


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;XXq5VvYAI1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXq5VvYAI1Q[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;CMThz7eQ6K0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMThz7eQ6K0[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;LJy-i-64s1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJy-i-64s1A[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;Qsgj0rFUOC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qsgj0rFUOC4[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;D1gl46hh3sQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1gl46hh3sQ[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;fJ9rUzIMcZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ[/video]


----------



## StillSmokedOut (Apr 15, 2013)

Fun - "we are young" on pandora


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;0n3OepDn5GU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0n3OepDn5GU[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;_YpLgGgNg7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YpLgGgNg7g[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;2bs1R4KXlZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bs1R4KXlZs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;jM2QdNEtiCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM2QdNEtiCE[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;eswQl-hcvU0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eswQl-hcvU0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;ymL6_e6hDgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymL6_e6hDgk[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;wN11Q0f_52w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wN11Q0f_52w[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 15, 2013)

^^^^Awesome, I was going to post that exact same tune!

I was also thinking of when I used to watch the long-lost Sha Na Na show back in the '70s. Yeah, I watched it.

[video=youtube;d3keN6x9hdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3keN6x9hdU[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;O7h1IphPfeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7h1IphPfeU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;C-Rb_AHBvMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-Rb_AHBvMQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;qJ2dvLa2WmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJ2dvLa2WmM[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;qJlbPXZEpRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=fvwp&amp;v=qJlbPXZEpRE[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;GZL4Th-KG7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZL4Th-KG7A[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;bWXazVhlyxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWXazVhlyxQ[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;IwZx6GjCIOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwZx6GjCIOU[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;1-LxmdxHEFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-LxmdxHEFg[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;kaFygeknae8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaFygeknae8[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;V-_NMAllsJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-_NMAllsJc[/video]


----------



## manroger4 (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;OglNPNPWvSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OglNPNPWvSo[/video]
I very like listening celine-dion- When i need you everyday.
[h=1][/h]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 16, 2013)

Doyle Bramhall II & Gary Clark Jr - She's Alright - Crossroads 2013 Madison Square Garden

[video=youtube;x0iAIPKjG8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0iAIPKjG8Y[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;kAbL8NjoRhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAbL8NjoRhI[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;veOvUPNSelY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veOvUPNSelY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;UqATHp82imI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqATHp82imI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;3XFfUt7HQWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XFfUt7HQWM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 17, 2013)

I have that insomnia thing going on tonight. May be I shouldn't have taken a nap after work.

[video=youtube;B6xzZRfLx40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6xzZRfLx40[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;MtsmuVA0m7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtsmuVA0m7c[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;ixEOMB6jyEE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixEOMB6jyEE[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm such a baby cause Ma-ry Jane makes me cry
but there"s nothing I can do............I only wanna be with you

[video=youtube;Ln6WQqRDrCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ln6WQqRDrCo[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 17, 2013)

"We gone "Funky".............& we got some Soul too"

[video=youtube;L762HQ-ha7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L762HQ-ha7I[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;yOWK7Tam01M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOWK7Tam01M[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;w7PE99A1S1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7PE99A1S1I[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;lVmmYMwFj1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVmmYMwFj1I[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;6IJsAuUgSgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IJsAuUgSgc[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;cPQcnjlwtE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPQcnjlwtE4[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;uijFctBM47M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uijFctBM47M[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;no0AMVhVHdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=no0AMVhVHdA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;wvca_zJX9yY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvca_zJX9yY[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;ec0XKhAHR5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec0XKhAHR5I[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZRAr354usf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRAr354usf8[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;57XlxwPh9OE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57XlxwPh9OE[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;TG5YyWbij28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG5YyWbij28[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;BCz1WaYs0Ho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCz1WaYs0Ho[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;2HM4Q3NonTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HM4Q3NonTg[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;aGSgzhIPHGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGSgzhIPHGA[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;HQ9MpSt3_Zg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ9MpSt3_Zg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;zn1RDvZVg24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zn1RDvZVg24[/video]

---The end.


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;8qImH-0UCHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qImH-0UCHI[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;jQvUBf5l7Vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQvUBf5l7Vw[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;0G0AF0g08aU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0G0AF0g08aU[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;TQAR-nx4w88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQAR-nx4w88[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;OQgftmOeK_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQgftmOeK_c[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;0L1hD5OlPtw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L1hD5OlPtw[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ffCmFDzaYyQ]http://youtu.be/ffCmFDzaYyQ[/video]
Tea n toke this is how I'm going to start my evening


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;PECk9A-07Pw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PECk9A-07Pw[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;zjGvAI8eji0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjGvAI8eji0[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 19, 2013)

YOU KNOW YOU LOVE IT!!!


[video=youtube;pIgZ7gMze7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIgZ7gMze7A[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;Jxpe1oSp_sg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jxpe1oSp_sg[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;0uvr3dmptvg]http://youtu.be/0uvr3dmptvg[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;c18441Eh_WE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c18441Eh_WE[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_Y_fK7Tt9o0]http://youtu.be/_Y_fK7Tt9o0[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;wf421JsG004]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf421JsG004[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;TR3Vdo5etCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TR3Vdo5etCQ[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;WANNqr-vcx0]http://youtu.be/WANNqr-vcx0[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;BzdHxqwTO-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzdHxqwTO-4[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;6JnGBs88sL0]http://youtu.be/6JnGBs88sL0[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;evEbAbQ2sQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evEbAbQ2sQk[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;qu5Fm6FVGfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qu5Fm6FVGfg[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;a_4Y7Cei_bw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_4Y7Cei_bw[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ZcoweoZ6jpM]http://youtu.be/ZcoweoZ6jpM[/video]
I can watch Rhoads play for hours


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;lcWVL4B-4pI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcWVL4B-4pI[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;h7QzMH9BOqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7QzMH9BOqQ[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 19, 2013)

Last one from me for tonight, got this one on loop a fair bit, love the long spacey intro 
[video=youtube;UmFFTkjs-O0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmFFTkjs-O0[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;0lX061_Fkv8]http://youtu.be/0lX061_Fkv8[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_Jtpf8N5IDE]http://youtu.be/_Jtpf8N5IDE[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;a01QQZyl-_I]http://youtu.be/a01QQZyl-_I[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;OEo9Bh679wM]http://youtu.be/OEo9Bh679wM[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;A4duZjxusGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4duZjxusGM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;QPiK_yGG8ag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPiK_yGG8ag[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy 420!

[video=youtube;p02mMeiQRWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p02mMeiQRWA[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy 420 

[video=youtube;m5TwT69i1lU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5TwT69i1lU[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;RGT4V6JmINA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGT4V6JmINA[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;2fLn9Z1G_LE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fLn9Z1G_LE[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;ajtpaMkLu_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajtpaMkLu_k[/video]


----------



## TeoB (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;ml0PEKKvj1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml0PEKKvj1k[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy 420! 

[video=youtube;Vgn9QU60jcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vgn9QU60jcA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 20, 2013)

I am sooo stoned.....and loving it.

[video=youtube;zMwZ17-Yjj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMwZ17-Yjj8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 20, 2013)

*TRIVIA TIME


*At 1:12 in the following video an inmate climbs up on to a table and starts to dance, and then all the rest of the inmates also start to dance after seeing this. What is the name of the 'actor' that makes the first move by climbing up on the table?

I'll give a +rep to the first person that can tell me the correct answer.

[video=youtube;pW1hazYKd5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pW1hazYKd5o[/video]

Guess as much as you like, but only one guess per post.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;EsnQP3ib9YM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsnQP3ib9YM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 20, 2013)

Shit, man.

[video=youtube;pRSbB2Eau74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRSbB2Eau74[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy 420 all... puff puff pass
had a fustrating day thought going on riu would change my tune
[video=youtube;Oa2fJVWhiIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oa2fJVWhiIA&amp;feature=share&amp;list=RD024RnjWLV yMps[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Apr 20, 2013)

Answer to your question talon 
[video=youtube_share;qF2OP_gFsz4]http://youtu.be/qF2OP_gFsz4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 20, 2013)

ha ha ha Good job. That was too easy!

[video=youtube;efB3aQkZS1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efB3aQkZS1g[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;3xbtlW16Gts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xbtlW16Gts[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;PRzKFQhansI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRzKFQhansI[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Apr 20, 2013)

I should get it right seen that movie thousands of times lol and thank you for the rep


----------



## Jadesjewel (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;5A4xBp2rizQ]http://youtu.be/5A4xBp2rizQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;IeEA9yuZ2G8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeEA9yuZ2G8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 20, 2013)

Just for kicks.....I caught the movie a couple of days ago.
It's Birdie!!!

[video=youtube;AhyABwp6Hvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhyABwp6Hvw[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Apr 20, 2013)

why talon? now I got to get that bye bye birdie song out of my head.. lol
[video=youtube_share;7v2GDbEmjGE]http://youtu.be/7v2GDbEmjGE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 20, 2013)

ha ha ha You can do it!!

[video=youtube;RH8QNxFW6Fg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RH8QNxFW6Fg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;zQzNBTukO0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQzNBTukO0w[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;5K1imlqZiOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5K1imlqZiOw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;s-H00MXjGXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-H00MXjGXo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 20, 2013)

Obviously, I am way too stoned to be posting....

[video=youtube;_MaczkqNPBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MaczkqNPBI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 20, 2013)

Last one...

[video=youtube;7nqcL0mjMjw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nqcL0mjMjw[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;9VRg-PDxsLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VRg-PDxsLQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;1BkPIILywp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BkPIILywp4[/video]


----------



## cancer survivor (Apr 22, 2013)

Lou Reed: New York, thats some good stuff...


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;qNM6IuA87eM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNM6IuA87eM[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 22, 2013)

was just perusing youtube and saw this gem

[video=youtube;1MRu8N2K0NY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MRu8N2K0NY[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 22, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Grandpapy again.

awesome tunes guys.. 

*<strong><span class="postlinking"><span id="yui-gen181" class="reputationpopupmenu popupmenu popupcustom" title="8990809">[video=youtube;bwAw9ThDQmk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwAw9ThDQmk[/video]*
*


----------



## gioua (Apr 22, 2013)

anyone remember this?


[video=youtube;6NXnxTNIWkc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NXnxTNIWkc[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 22, 2013)

love................. LOVE............ this vers

[video=youtube;bWWazTGZCEg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWWazTGZCEg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ya1O1AUCFcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ya1O1AUCFcs[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;Tv24elfqC-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv24elfqC-I[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;kqXSBe-qMGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqXSBe-qMGo[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;zakKvbIQ28o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zakKvbIQ28o[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 22, 2013)

oh... it is what I am listening too.. so.. 

[video=youtube;zSif77IVQdY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSif77IVQdY&amp;list=PLoO3iMLh0PdzfWuTiGqteweA PQ_kMJKIT&amp;feature=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 22, 2013)

This is the best thread...So many great songs that I havnt heard for years! Reminds me alot when my old man and me would sit in his shed while he smoked a spliff and he would give me just 1 beer as a early teen and tell me all about the music he grew up with...Good Times


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 22, 2013)

Cant get enough of Meat Loaf

[video=youtube;k5hWWe-ts2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5hWWe-ts2s[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 22, 2013)

damn few songs I have seen posted in the last 3 mo's AND I have been in FULL attendance.. 

you guys are awesome.. not a fan of most of the "gansta rap" but I do listen to dang near each song that has been posted 

I love the old stuff.. and I know some of you are saying OLD?????????

but I am a child of the 70's and love the 30's +

good music is good music.. 

[video=youtube;62diHTKQ-N8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62diHTKQ-N8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;_Ee3C2m3OXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ee3C2m3OXE[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeh im only 24 and my I mostly enjoy Hip Hop...Not so much Gangter Rap, just some nice Hip Hop whatever it might be. But I do understand EXACTLY what people mean when they say this is 'Real' music...I would have loved to grow up in the 70's and 80's. So much great music compared to the industry that is littered and I mean LITTERED with brainwashing bullshit...I try to keep my 4 yeard old son away from the radio these days lol...


----------



## gioua (Apr 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;J4rz7W_EARc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4rz7W_EARc[/video]


so loved this song.. use to get tons of airplay now nothing... damn DJ's 










it could've been a blessing or it could have been a dream

things aren't always what they seem

it happened in a instant it happened at night

married to the moment like a bird in flight

i saw it once and it started to fade

i reached out to touch and i asked it to stay



please please precious light must you leave so soon tonight

i'm either dreaming or i'm out of my head

there's no ghost beside my bed



my skin feels so cold my heart beats like it gonna explode

there's no fear there's no fright

just another visit from a spirit in the night

can somebody tell me what this means to me

or show me the truth behind what i see



please please precious light must you leave so soon tonight

i'm either dreaming or i'm out of my head

there's no ghost beside my bed

are you a message from the grey beyond

or my mind telling me sanity's gone

it must be dreaming or i'm out of my head

there's no ghost beside my bed



i feel strange

i feel so strained

i can't explain i feel so strange.......


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;lwlogyj7nFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwlogyj7nFE[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;buX4nEjp4RU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buX4nEjp4RU[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 22, 2013)

This ones for you Richie. Now you're free from all these chains.
[video=youtube;fA51wyl-9IE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fA51wyl-9IE[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;53n2LeCU-Go]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53n2LeCU-Go[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;zzshQpYyCU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzshQpYyCU8[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;lC6vZOgYduk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lC6vZOgYduk[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;9K7rmxjk5RQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K7rmxjk5RQ[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;CYlQxftpc7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYlQxftpc7M[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;LHQqqM5sr7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHQqqM5sr7g[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;ENXvZ9YRjbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENXvZ9YRjbo[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;JWsRz3TJDEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWsRz3TJDEY[/video]


----------



## infinitihigh (Apr 23, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkVFafj4yAs


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;9AouUSyel7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AouUSyel7M[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;VZRRd4bW91c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZRRd4bW91c[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;KwIe_sjKeAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwIe_sjKeAY[/video]


----------



## cancer survivor (Apr 23, 2013)

little feat "the last record album"... allman brothers "eat a peach".... ramones "best of"..


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 23, 2013)

This isn't from 'eat a peach', but it is the Allman Bros.....

[video=youtube;S2dpgXYvMHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2dpgXYvMHI[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;kVXHhNP3j4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVXHhNP3j4s[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;T1tOHz2l0qE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1tOHz2l0qE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;MG-0BWLybIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MG-0BWLybIQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;fl1zKdHUBNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fl1zKdHUBNs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;Wy51CTN6AfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wy51CTN6AfE[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 24, 2013)

[youtube]j5-yKhDd64s[/youtube]

This is a great song, shows Eminems ridiculous potential. The lyrics are completely personal, I think that's a big reason this video has received so many views, most other rap songs don't touch on this kind of stuff, it really connects with the audience


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;iwEbepb28ps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwEbepb28ps[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;KgnIb5YW8J4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgnIb5YW8J4[/video]

~mary jane does the body good


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 24, 2013)

Tiny bubbles ....of Mary Jane
Makes me feel happy...Helps me stay sane 

[video=youtube;egIy4nq6gYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egIy4nq6gYQ[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs. Jane you've got a lovely Daughter 

[video=youtube;lv8k0VI9tBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv8k0VI9tBc[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 24, 2013)

Both of em 
[video=youtube;peXlPA6TGX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peXlPA6TGX4[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 24, 2013)

way back over yonder ..........to the Psychedelic Shack 
[video=youtube;W78Kub0KR-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W78Kub0KR-I[/video]


----------



## coolyourboots (Apr 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZWjUuWzF43I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWjUuWzF43I&amp;list=FL9nwgR5EIqWzh4zL9rjhBAQ&amp; index=1[/video]​


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;KUwjNBjqR-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUwjNBjqR-c[/video]


----------



## coolyourboots (Apr 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;RWtx0AvGAlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWtx0AvGAlw&amp;list=FL9nwgR5EIqWzh4zL9rjhBAQ&amp; index=8[/video]​


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;6pnQfPOFNLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pnQfPOFNLI[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;r69_P-wBs_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r69_P-wBs_Y[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;lMsw-rT_83w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMsw-rT_83w[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;9S1UOrF4wDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9S1UOrF4wDc&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=PL89631D2DAC09 14AF[/video]


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 24, 2013)

[youtube]QSoPRG3_ngI[/youtube]


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 25, 2013)

[youtube]GLj-IZJJoHs[/youtube]


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 25, 2013)

[youtube]VOpGU7MO4xw[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;amwgsBZQ1w4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amwgsBZQ1w4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;-_1JUIdbn1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_1JUIdbn1I[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;66dtbXt_Uns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66dtbXt_Uns[/video]


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 26, 2013)

[youtube]q5x_YoweEg8[/youtube]


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 26, 2013)

[youtube]smmcgeQ08qM[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;1NvgLkuEtkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NvgLkuEtkA[/video]If your not very tall......... No offense intended.


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;istJXUJJP0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=istJXUJJP0g[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;bg5RDriVkNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bg5RDriVkNw[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;mfwVfEXJhQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfwVfEXJhQQ[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;cMcA-HGVo6o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMcA-HGVo6o[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;hTuPbJLqFKI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTuPbJLqFKI[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;f_AYM5hADHQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_AYM5hADHQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;iUrzicaiRLU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUrzicaiRLU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;J8sr74iCjyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8sr74iCjyA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 26, 2013)

We gonna get hi hi hi, the night is young!

[video=youtube;LzNo8-3awcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzNo8-3awcM[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;XJPKBmz96Yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJPKBmz96Yw[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;GRz4FY0ZcwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRz4FY0ZcwI[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;xPU8OAjjS4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPU8OAjjS4k[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;oAaVLTGWF4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAaVLTGWF4g[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;yG0oBPtyNb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG0oBPtyNb0[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;a7R9Yn4bbnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7R9Yn4bbnc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;a_Yvarumstw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_Yvarumstw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;uPAj19vHPNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPAj19vHPNc[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Apr 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Hn-enjcgV1o]http://youtu.be/Hn-enjcgV1o[/video] yeah talon i like getting lost sometimes!


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 27, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> yeah talon i like getting lost sometimes!


ha ha ha ha Good morning VTM. Just don't get too lost!

[video=youtube;nDqWtfL4MxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDqWtfL4MxQ[/video]


----------



## coolyourboots (Apr 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;1xpkRj99FH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xpkRj99FH0[/video] ​


----------



## coolyourboots (Apr 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;JvwWzcLfH-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvwWzcLfH-k[/video]​


----------



## coolyourboots (Apr 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;cZWn9MB_MTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZWn9MB_MTo[/video]






​


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;6EqO7vsTb5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EqO7vsTb5w[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;mUSWuPVcFiI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUSWuPVcFiI[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Apr 29, 2013)

Whoa, I'm on this site for half an hour and I already found a Steely Dan fan? I think I'm gonna like this place

On an unrelated note,

[video=youtube;usnJA_mNUcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usnJA_mNUcA[/video]


----------



## coolyourboots (Apr 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;IL-sm1rEtiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL-sm1rEtiU[/video]​


----------



## coolyourboots (Apr 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;T8PHNeT_x1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8PHNeT_x1U&amp;list=FL9nwgR5EIqWzh4zL9rjhBAQ&amp; index=34[/video]​


----------



## coolyourboots (Apr 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;90mzH1kvznQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90mzH1kvznQ[/video]​


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 29, 2013)

Rival Sons

[video=youtube;L_KGmIvwDGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_KGmIvwDGI&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## coolyourboots (Apr 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;68aIiHD96Aw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68aIiHD96Aw[/video]​


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;o6Iog7_1vho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6Iog7_1vho&sns=em[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Apr 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;f775c_KgXE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f775c_KgXE0[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Apr 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;RTLwXp4-Chw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTLwXp4-Chw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 29, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> Whoa, I'm on this site for half an hour and I already found a Steely Dan fan? I think I'm gonna like this place


It's very nice to see another Dan fan here. I love their tunes.

Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be a lot fans here at riu of any kind of jazz, including stuff like Steeley Dan. I still occasionaly post it anyway as it's just good stuff.

[video=youtube;ylr2D4Pwn58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylr2D4Pwn58[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;yiSB7G732Eg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiSB7G732Eg[/video]


----------



## FranJan (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey Talon what's up?
Steely Dan isn't jazz btw. They just used jazz trained studio wizards and musicians, i.e. Carlton, Rainey, Ritenour, etc., after Baxter and Co. It's funny how people hate when I say that but I'm paraphrasing Fagan, (could be Becker). LOL Gotta find that quote. Love the Dan BTW.

Ahhh the thead I love to hate because I will waste so much time here listening to all the great, (and not so great ), music posted by you guyz. Yet I can't unsubscribe. LOL My latest musical obsession seems to be those John Peel, (*Link* to Wiki) "Festive 50" shows you can get off Bit Torrent and upload to Google Music to listen anywhere. So many great bands, sooo many great tunes. Eargasm after eargasm folks. Mr. Peel knew his shit!

[video=youtube;xBM7nXWihjM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBM7nXWihjM[/video]


----------



## kush groove (Apr 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;0CUgtbt69DE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CUgtbt69DE[/video]


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 30, 2013)

Love his newest work.
skelethon.


----------



## dunkin73 (Apr 30, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joM9rTwXPx4

One of their best!!


----------



## coolyourboots (Apr 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;9MhHXAIGhQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MhHXAIGhQQ[/video]​


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;fq1gb50iobU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fq1gb50iobU[/video]


----------



## coolyourboots (Apr 30, 2013)

[h=1]Anne Sexton[/h]*November 9, 1928 &#8211; October 4, 1974*


[video=youtube;KndHa_QCkQc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KndHa_QCkQc[/video]​


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Apr 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;6zT4Y-QNdto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zT4Y-QNdto[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 30, 2013)

FranJan said:


> Hey Talon what's up?


Hey there FranJan, it's been a while.

[video=youtube;LYJVqpSddMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYJVqpSddMM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 30, 2013)

....A little of The Sweet.

[video=youtube;fKOracG0mco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKOracG0mco[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;Q9NAerwlYWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9NAerwlYWw[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;5dxYncc0fy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dxYncc0fy8[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 30, 2013)

Radio Free Europe





[video=youtube;O_EhWmZxVdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_EhWmZxVdQ[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;e2WzZ1gZjj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2WzZ1gZjj4[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;V2wXaRTLoPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2wXaRTLoPk[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;EaDg_LNXiDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaDg_LNXiDs[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;HT2789urycI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT2789urycI[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;NdiRhzTsSnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdiRhzTsSnk[/video]


----------



## coolyourboots (May 1, 2013)

Classic track.........


----------



## Me & My friend (May 1, 2013)

"Chomp.........Chomp Chomp!"
[video=youtube;eA20ecjCoTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eA20ecjCoTo[/video]
"Sock a little Polk Salad to me......ya know I need a mess of it"


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZN1LHhDQMv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN1LHhDQMv0[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;AMFMf9cN64U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMFMf9cN64U[/video]


----------



## coolyourboots (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;cIrz4_L8WU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIrz4_L8WU8[/video]​


----------



## TalonToker (May 1, 2013)

Me & My friend said:


> [video=youtube;5dxYncc0fy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dxYncc0fy8[/video]


How could this have been posted over 24 hours ago and me be the only one to give it a 'like'? People.....THAT'S FUCKING LES PAUL!!!!!
Excellent post, my friend.

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Me & My friend again.*


----------



## TalonToker (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;0Z7-j62mhVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Z7-j62mhVM[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;awOcbVoS4yE]http://youtu.be/awOcbVoS4yE[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;G1d8-4cwZgM]http://youtu.be/G1d8-4cwZgM[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;bnulkG_iuOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnulkG_iuOk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 2, 2013)

Goodnight

[video=youtube;zy-gOf-_3f4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zy-gOf-_3f4[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (May 2, 2013)

Love how the double kick jump starts your day
[video=youtube_share;L47W36VPE7Q]http://youtu.be/L47W36VPE7Q[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (May 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;OxobrYMc-wQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxobrYMc-wQ[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (May 2, 2013)

[youtube]qInF7WKOz4c[/youtube]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;sCTzgATx09o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCTzgATx09o[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;KSoXJl2ALUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSoXJl2ALUk[/video]


----------



## coolyourboots (May 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;RWtx0AvGAlw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWtx0AvGAlw[/video]​


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 2, 2013)

[youtube]L1n5IWbHqu8[/youtube]


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 2, 2013)

http://www.myspace.com/music/player?sid=44079391&ac=now


----------



## TalonToker (May 2, 2013)

'Old' Green Day

[video=youtube;f4f_VeZ0Wqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4f_VeZ0Wqw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;LIxAiET2j6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIxAiET2j6c[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (May 2, 2013)

[youtube]XtLvlaGJJEU[/youtube]riff in peace&#65279; jeff hanneman


----------



## Me & My friend (May 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;D_P-v1BVQn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_P-v1BVQn8[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;N8LZGQ4MkvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8LZGQ4MkvQ[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;wJdkCs5RdQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJdkCs5RdQg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;jxyU4W8iyeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxyU4W8iyeI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;KyIfpWLKeAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyIfpWLKeAc[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 2, 2013)

Domingo Zamudio was given the nickname "Sam the Sham" by his friends because he wasn't really the best singer. Even "Sam" can't help from cracking a smile when his voice cracks because he can't quite hit his [email protected] 2:00.
I almost thought the girl @ 1:12 was a mannequin! .......till she blinks.
I was told that Domingo is an Uncle's X wife's cousin. But his ex wife got her kicks at cheating at board games ,so I don't believe a word of it! 
[video=youtube;j1o9Hg8sORs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1o9Hg8sORs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 2, 2013)

^^^ha ha ha Nice, I didn't know all that stuff. Cool. Reminds me of this one....

[video=youtube;5MJLi5_dyn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MJLi5_dyn0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 2, 2013)

oooo, I love this tune.

[video=youtube;-7eloXr2iak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7eloXr2iak[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 2, 2013)

Been meaning to post that for weeks now. Just couldn't decide which version.

nice one TT


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 2, 2013)

Those last two were great. Cool hearing the older stuff that I wouldn't come across otherwise.
Reminds me of this guy James Mcphereson. He's a newer artist that has adopted that older sound through his style and the use of old microphones/equipment.
[youtube]IRX46wcJMo0[/youtube]


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 2, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> oooo, I love this tune.
> 
> [video=youtube;-7eloXr2iak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7eloXr2iak[/video]





Me & My friend said:


> Been meaning to post that for weeks now. Just couldn't decide which version.
> 
> nice one TT


Keep em coming! Me and the dog are having a party!


----------



## TalonToker (May 2, 2013)

lmao Thanks man. I'll try, but I need help. I've noticed if I post too many in a row I always start posting bs.

[video=youtube;Ms7dTsiUcCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ms7dTsiUcCM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;QFdVz-81-R8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFdVz-81-R8[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 2, 2013)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Keep em coming! Me and the dog are having a party!


I'm singing to mine......but I keep fuQing it all up 
[video=youtube;UsD5n-IDSIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsD5n-IDSIQ[/video]


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 2, 2013)

Nice nice. I can't even find anyone with that upbeat happy tempo but this guy. All the shit they play now is meant to depress or desensitize from what is real music. So more JD McP
[youtube]nKBmHEtpg5E[/youtube]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;BU_2oNF9CZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU_2oNF9CZE[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 2, 2013)

[youtube]3IHWKU9V1lA[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (May 2, 2013)

I'm all out of gas. Goodnight folks.

[video=youtube;3AAP4uj_w_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AAP4uj_w_0[/video]


----------



## dirtnap411 (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;5o9xy3OVGPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5o9xy3OVGPE[/video]

RIP Jeff Hanneman


----------



## Mindmelted (May 3, 2013)

[youtube]ZJxS1Bpnkl4[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (May 3, 2013)

[youtube]req-oDf2ZRc[/youtube]


----------



## skunkd0c (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;N_S1drQcZtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_S1drQcZtA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 3, 2013)

Last night I got a 'like' for a video I posted about 100 pages earlier in this thread (thanks man, you know who you are). What I found to be so funny about it was that the video had no label and when I clicked on it it said 'this video no longer exists'.
After looking at the other songs posted around it, I actually remember that day back in January, and what song it was supposed to be in that video.
I appreciate the 'like', but now let me earn it. This was the song.......

[video=youtube;MWrGSa-Asdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWrGSa-Asdk[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;JvXjbsEoKyA]http://youtu.be/JvXjbsEoKyA[/video]


----------



## coolyourboots (May 3, 2013)

Terry Meets Julie at Waterloo station every Friday Night 



[video=youtube;5J3gX47rHGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J3gX47rHGg[/video]​


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;5XWQrt00_NM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XWQrt00_NM[/video]


----------



## coolyourboots (May 3, 2013)

Dont hit it now!! hit it on 4......One 2 Three 4........


[video=youtube;osvDo1lqBxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osvDo1lqBxQ[/video]​


----------



## Me & My friend (May 3, 2013)

The new "pop up ad" format brings this one to mind.

[video=youtube;Fgjfi1DU1mQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fgjfi1DU1mQ[/video]







1. Autographed pic of Randy Mantooth





Hey!,I'm workin on it!........"What do you want?"


----------



## Grandpapy (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;5SHHxMNkMl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SHHxMNkMl4[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 3, 2013)

coolyourboots said:


> Dont hit it now!! hit it on 4......One 2 Three 4........
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;osvDo1lqBxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osvDo1lqBxQ[/video]​


Now I've always wondered if the music produced in the "Cheech & Chong" spoof "Ear ache my eye" (released in 1974) was based on the rhythm & likeness of this short but similar section in this posted JW song.(released in 1973)
Haven't heard that JW song in a while...Good one!


----------



## Me & My friend (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;Wy51CTN6AfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wy51CTN6AfE[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;FaMApWem9RM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaMApWem9RM[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;VJzcF0v1eOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJzcF0v1eOE[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 3, 2013)

Unfortunately ,I'm going to have to admit that my thought process must have been influenced by "UB (UncleBuck)rays"
[video=youtube;taADLPtyDb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taADLPtyDb0[/video]
Shame on me!.....resistance is futile!!


----------



## coolyourboots (May 3, 2013)

No Need to run and Hide.....Its a Wonderful life 


[video=youtube;oTljsiwkVqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTljsiwkVqA[/video]​


----------



## skunkd0c (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;WC1r9LtJATg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC1r9LtJATg[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;eswQl-hcvU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eswQl-hcvU0[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 3, 2013)

"Just like an old time movie........The hero would be me"
[video=youtube;D3G0KYax65E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3G0KYax65E[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;L4DdAs0PddQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4DdAs0PddQ[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 3, 2013)

"Ya know the squirrls save & save & what do thay got?.....NUTS!"
[video=youtube;_gCh_Oc7Dwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gCh_Oc7Dwk[/video]
"Are you having any fun?"


----------



## skunkd0c (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;dcoTUW-BqU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcoTUW-BqU4[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;3ahhmiuyko0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ahhmiuyko0[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;PGwPSPIhohk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGwPSPIhohk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 3, 2013)

Damn, it took me almost 2 hours to get caught up on this thread alone. You guys have been jamming today!!!
lol I'm almost afraid to post anything, I'll just fuk it all up. ha ha That never stopped me before though, so.....

[video=youtube;QN3MkPPegac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QN3MkPPegac[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (May 3, 2013)

sorry i'm having a bit of a Floyd moment, sure it will pass soon enough 
[video=youtube;ITy47L15xbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITy47L15xbs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 3, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> sorry i'm having a bit of a Floyd moment, sure it will pass soon enough


I say just go with it. Ride it out!

[video=youtube;oEgAcE7v67k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEgAcE7v67k[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;H9iIIHAqV1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9iIIHAqV1M[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 3, 2013)

I could not tell you how this tune got in my head even if I wanted to. Maybe just because it's Friday.

[video=youtube;47_so3zoAaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47_so3zoAaU[/video]

Too much?


----------



## skunkd0c (May 3, 2013)

well i am going to blame you for this one Talon, since i clicked your previous abba links YouTube keeps bombarding me with ABBA ahaha 
[video=youtube;-crgQGdpZR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-crgQGdpZR0[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 3, 2013)

reached into your brand new bag maybe?
[video=youtube;dtqDB2spyG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtqDB2spyG0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 3, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> well i am going to blame you for this one Talon, since i clicked your previous abba links YouTube keeps bombarding me with ABBA ahaha


Aaaaaa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!! I love it! If those got you, this one should really stick!

[video=youtube;CHd-i8NGO14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHd-i8NGO14[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;yNKHHsYWjpY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNKHHsYWjpY[/video]


----------



## Greenleavez (May 3, 2013)

[youtube]tVw6p_ji16s[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (May 3, 2013)

I love this video. The sketches before and after the song are hilarious.....and then there's Clapton.

[video=youtube;bsz8xLZCoPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsz8xLZCoPI[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;w5r5pStk7fU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5r5pStk7fU[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;DVkrh9fihFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVkrh9fihFk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;P4T3tMkjRig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4T3tMkjRig[/video]


----------



## ricky1lung (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;UwURLp1MIFY]http://youtu.be/UwURLp1MIFY[/video]


----------



## ricky1lung (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;vKFBSTtn3Lw]http://youtu.be/vKFBSTtn3Lw[/video]


----------



## ricky1lung (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ETfAzVIzQjw]http://youtu.be/ETfAzVIzQjw[/video]

The last one got me in the mood for some dirt...lol
I saw this show in Calgary, a band I always wanted to see
and they brought it as expected.

Great show.


----------



## TalonToker (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;0tLkTrwWynY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tLkTrwWynY[/video]


----------



## ricky1lung (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;LMcDg2HwOnM]http://youtu.be/LMcDg2HwOnM[/video]


----------



## ricky1lung (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;7Bfqy_w_o7s]http://youtu.be/7Bfqy_w_o7s[/video]


----------



## ricky1lung (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;vd4bL2M_huU]http://youtu.be/vd4bL2M_huU[/video]

Back in the carnival


----------



## ricky1lung (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;L9N128zEv_8]http://youtu.be/L9N128zEv_8[/video]


----------



## ricky1lung (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;gQqLDKsnqwA]http://youtu.be/gQqLDKsnqwA[/video]

Alright, I listen to pretty much everything. 
This tune has some serious banjo.


----------



## Trich Inspector (May 4, 2013)

Big Tune
[video=youtube;ckpGDi5jPlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckpGDi5jPlI[/video]


----------



## ricky1lung (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;hee0aUVnK1U]http://youtu.be/hee0aUVnK1U[/video]


----------



## ricky1lung (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;xSHAqHA-SPc]http://youtu.be/xSHAqHA-SPc[/video]


----------



## ricky1lung (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;TNYgNpAX__M]http://youtu.be/TNYgNpAX__M[/video]

Tribute time, for the voice of a generation. 
Sadly, lost before his time.

RIP


----------



## ricky1lung (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;TrpiM2oKTLI]http://youtu.be/TrpiM2oKTLI[/video]


----------



## ricky1lung (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;6ul-cZyuYq4]http://youtu.be/6ul-cZyuYq4[/video]


----------



## ricky1lung (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;P9yVBgMbowY]http://youtu.be/P9yVBgMbowY[/video]

A cool tune that never got enough exposure


----------



## ricky1lung (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;BM_OWaItNJM]http://youtu.be/BM_OWaItNJM[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;dJhL3VOOatA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJhL3VOOatA[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;bmRjGBFg1a0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmRjGBFg1a0[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;3RNXC1kIxQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RNXC1kIxQo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;YcsfjbqaZ2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcsfjbqaZ2o[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZVPUftUGBL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVPUftUGBL8[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;dVYXp84q4mE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVYXp84q4mE[/video]


----------



## BeastGrow (May 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;YOtAgiH2Wfo]http://youtu.be/YOtAgiH2Wfo[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;DYoLGS6uzao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYoLGS6uzao[/video]


----------



## Andrew222 (May 5, 2013)

smoking is a bad habbit smoking causes illnes of lungs & Heart, some peoples thing smoking help a man to be in a comfortable possition.


----------



## BeastGrow (May 5, 2013)

Andrew222 said:


> smoking is a bad habbit smoking causes illnes of lungs & Heart, some peoples thing smoking help a man to be in a comfortable possition.


Go home troll, you're drunk.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;e8qcqXuZTcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8qcqXuZTcg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;2eFiNud6fbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eFiNud6fbU[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;3wvpbZoVwew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wvpbZoVwew[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;OxVbb2X5btM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxVbb2X5btM[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;4cY8x_bafIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cY8x_bafIA[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 6, 2013)

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rKI7qag5nk" target="_blank">[video=youtube;8rKI7qag5nk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rKI7qag5nk[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;sAMJy-PHzKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAMJy-PHzKE[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;8Gi9ACEho0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Gi9ACEho0E[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (May 6, 2013)

[youtube]LL6PacOIUf4[/youtube]


----------



## The2TimEr (May 6, 2013)

[youtube]fpEmIUFXJK0[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (May 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;Cz8BCLNHREI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cz8BCLNHREI[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;3VPLOVJ0u94]http://youtu.be/3VPLOVJ0u94[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 6, 2013)

Got to get some CCR out of my head.

[video=youtube;j5UiyQI3NbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5UiyQI3NbE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;V4paRBHrrWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4paRBHrrWw[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;1osA7t1aBWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1osA7t1aBWk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;tAz84ZV7xF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAz84ZV7xF0[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;pFnNXGRGIzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFnNXGRGIzQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 6, 2013)

I was poking around at the youtube and found this......I don't think I've heard this song in 20 years.

[video=youtube;fjgNXm_CkcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjgNXm_CkcY[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;eLhpHjmxNw8]http://youtu.be/eLhpHjmxNw8[/video]


----------



## 650baquet (May 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;dkR-Zau3HSM]http://youtu.be/dkR-Zau3HSM[/video]

single from currently anticipated album!


----------



## Grandpapy (May 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;tP7WJtiYRmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tP7WJtiYRmU[/video]


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (May 7, 2013)

Getting warmer at night now here, gotta break out The Cult. 

[youtube]u9H1zYOOkWU[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (May 7, 2013)

lol Ran out of smoke and the insomnia rears its ugly ass head again.


[video=youtube;YFPDAWCPf3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFPDAWCPf3s[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;QLwXf-LWn1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLwXf-LWn1E[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;Gxx-dOHias8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gxx-dOHias8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 7, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> lol Ran out of smoke and the insomnia rears its ugly ass head again.


When you get almost zero sleep the mind turns to mush. For example, just look at me right now.....Here I am quoting myself and posting the 5th dimension. Kinda feel like I'm in the 5th dimension. 
At least I should sleep well tonight, if I even make it that far....

[video=youtube;kjxSCAalsBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjxSCAalsBE[/video]


----------



## coolyourboots (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;oO9xETLKGN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO9xETLKGN0[/video]​


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;HiDOMuhpqUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiDOMuhpqUo&amp;feature=share&amp;list=RD02pF-oWhD2itE[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;xnbiRDNaDeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnbiRDNaDeo[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;y_gx7IJ2EmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_gx7IJ2EmA[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;MuhaOg4xSaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuhaOg4xSaA[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;h8S69smV7Q8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8S69smV7Q8[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;SRvCvsRp5ho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRvCvsRp5ho[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;-02VrChRqpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-02VrChRqpc[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;7zwBHd4kll0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zwBHd4kll0[/video]


----------



## MrCrack (May 7, 2013)

Pump That Pussy!!

[video=youtube;XcEle_5uRQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcEle_5uRQI[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;6IJsAuUgSgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IJsAuUgSgc[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;YJr8-xZo40I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJr8-xZo40I[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;miYCEIvMxZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miYCEIvMxZc[/video]

Ahhhh Now I can sleep.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;Vn29OZehUDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn29OZehUDY[/video]


----------



## 6ohMax (May 7, 2013)

MrCrack said:


> Pump That Pussy!!
> 
> [video=youtube;XcEle_5uRQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcEle_5uRQI[/video]



Username= MrCrack

Listened to song


said to self... yeah poster is on [email protected]!!

All I could do is laugh cuz im stoned right now


----------



## TalonToker (May 7, 2013)

6ohMax said:


> Username= MrCrack
> 
> Listened to song
> 
> ...


I have to admit, I laughed too, after listening to that. At least it consistantly stayed on topic.


----------



## TalonToker (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;f2UmP6C9rcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2UmP6C9rcs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;oqbI0RZxYhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqbI0RZxYhI[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;YIkoSPqjaU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIkoSPqjaU4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;SPIK9wUXogo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPIK9wUXogo[/video]

I'd like to suggest watching this one on full screen.


----------



## 6ohMax (May 7, 2013)

[youtube]ZdJ5e70Q8mw[/youtube]


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;EBAxFTxEqQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBAxFTxEqQo[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;68LAbJtd4uk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68LAbJtd4uk[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;8BMZdmFa-HU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BMZdmFa-HU[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;kEbOm_QyUr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEbOm_QyUr4[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (May 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;mmXU7C7MYlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmXU7C7MYlw[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (May 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;rAESnjvz3lQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAESnjvz3lQ[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (May 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;cMYSWiPm7E0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMYSWiPm7E0[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;lUeuAnMNDhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUeuAnMNDhA[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;yg06B46VVys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg06B46VVys[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (May 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;1vhFnTjia_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vhFnTjia_I[/video]


----------



## kushmane6 (May 8, 2013)

of monsters and men... the whole album!!!!!! [video=youtube;vT3HrrrHzII]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vT3HrrrHzII[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;dpZLWMo7A7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpZLWMo7A7w[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 8, 2013)

Today has been one of those days for me..........

[video=youtube;K5IS45jT468]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5IS45jT468[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 8, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Today has been one of those days for me..........


But did you get any sleep?

[video=youtube;Ko1qhj9e4u0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko1qhj9e4u0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 8, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> But did you get any sleep?


I did and I feel great tonight, thank you for asking. It's just that stupid thing called 'Murphy's Law'. It can be vicious.

[video=youtube;kk9TFRmWCH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kk9TFRmWCH0[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 8, 2013)

Always loved this

[video=youtube;sEfSamRnA-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEfSamRnA-c[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 8, 2013)

More Alice?

[video=youtube;Qq4j1LtCdww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq4j1LtCdww[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;H75l0gOEG-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H75l0gOEG-E[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;agl2IgiFl9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agl2IgiFl9o[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;kTpt49GAIWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTpt49GAIWM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;2vjqhYUdk3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vjqhYUdk3A[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;8IvoHN3mgpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IvoHN3mgpM[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 9, 2013)

"Not necessarily stoned....but it helps"
[video=youtube;QoNIgKPKvN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoNIgKPKvN0[/video]


----------



## 6ohMax (May 9, 2013)

B-Real does it again

[youtube]TCrwZlWz7Rg[/youtube]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;7vAtaliwuqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vAtaliwuqs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;UF5NUSu1qRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UF5NUSu1qRg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 9, 2013)

More ELO

[video=youtube;RH7mjD5bWAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RH7mjD5bWAI[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (May 9, 2013)

That vid Talon made me want to play some Elvis
[video=youtube;SBmAPYkPeYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBmAPYkPeYU[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (May 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;2WX_4FNoto4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WX_4FNoto4[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;Xz-UvQYAmbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz-UvQYAmbg[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (May 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;a01QQZyl-_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a01QQZyl-_I[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (May 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;jRGrNDV2mKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRGrNDV2mKc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;z59EVHU8MjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z59EVHU8MjI[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (May 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;pMRl55U0eDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMRl55U0eDw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;8Za0gWXJW1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Za0gWXJW1w[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (May 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;GZL4Th-KG7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZL4Th-KG7A[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (May 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;KBX2dySWGew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBX2dySWGew[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;D4nQB3V10i8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4nQB3V10i8[/video]


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 9, 2013)

[youtube]G6qD9LZxzxo[/youtube]


----------



## 6ohMax (May 9, 2013)

[youtube]rmadSGJCzo8[/youtube]


----------



## BustinScales510 (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;Jd40IfDk_GQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd40IfDk_GQ[/video].....................


----------



## Grandpapy (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;tC84WX4QWCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tC84WX4QWCI[/video]


----------



## bud nugbong (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;W0Ic2DYvB5Y]http://youtu.be/W0Ic2DYvB5Y[/video]


----------



## BeastGrow (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;GfZaeE_IxIQ]http://youtu.be/GfZaeE_IxIQ[/video]


----------



## 650baquet (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;7WXZZxtZNFo]http://youtu.be/7WXZZxtZNFo[/video]


----------



## BeastGrow (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;UVKsd8z6scw]http://youtu.be/UVKsd8z6scw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 10, 2013)

Someone is waitin' just for you

[video=youtube;62kQbLdAlDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62kQbLdAlDg[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 10, 2013)

I'm not one to kiss & tell but I will have you know that she actually wrote me two. O G 
[video=youtube;4RnjWLVyMps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RnjWLVyMps[/video]
That's my baby!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 10, 2013)

[youtube]CFDXFY-I2bE[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (May 10, 2013)

Friday night!!!

[video=youtube;7fa4BfPQiKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fa4BfPQiKs[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;9KhbM2mqhCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KhbM2mqhCQ[/video]


----------



## ricky1lung (May 10, 2013)

It's Friday!!!!! 

[video=youtube_share;bWXazVhlyxQ]http://youtu.be/bWXazVhlyxQ[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 10, 2013)

David & The Van Halens 
[video=youtube;0CAHDI_vkSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CAHDI_vkSs[/video]


----------



## ricky1lung (May 10, 2013)

I love the guitar and how they hit it hard in this tune.

[video=youtube_share;AyBFySXi6Cc]http://youtu.be/AyBFySXi6Cc[/video]


----------



## ricky1lung (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;HkhfL0pnMPQ]http://youtu.be/HkhfL0pnMPQ[/video]


----------



## 650baquet (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;UZPNK57NyPU]http://youtu.be/UZPNK57NyPU?t=10s[/video]


----------



## ricky1lung (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;cwqhdRs4jyA]http://youtu.be/cwqhdRs4jyA[/video]


----------



## ricky1lung (May 10, 2013)

This is really funny.
Chatroulette prank, watch the expressions on every ones faces.

[video=youtube_share;KAQhG59zqZc]http://youtu.be/KAQhG59zqZc[/video]


----------



## ricky1lung (May 10, 2013)

Another funny vid, kind of catchy tune...lol

[video=youtube_share;9BHvpWP2V9Y]http://youtu.be/9BHvpWP2V9Y[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;Wm0SROmdUf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wm0SROmdUf4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;dNeed5YA-PM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNeed5YA-PM[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;lMsw-rT_83w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMsw-rT_83w[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;9zZ_Ph8O_wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zZ_Ph8O_wo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;m0nc-hh9viQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0nc-hh9viQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 10, 2013)

Looks like I'm jammin' alone tonight. Oh well, I'll post what I feel like posting.

[video=youtube;FikfnGFt13M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FikfnGFt13M[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (May 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;Oot0GtjQuxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oot0GtjQuxQ[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;qkILY7IcjG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkILY7IcjG0[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (May 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;btPJPFnesV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btPJPFnesV4[/video]


----------



## dubekoms (May 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;p9nfVrusSMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9nfVrusSMg[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (May 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;SSR6ZzjDZ94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSR6ZzjDZ94[/video]


----------



## bud nugbong (May 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;PMigXnXMhQ4]http://youtu.be/PMigXnXMhQ4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;Jk8D7L7EPcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk8D7L7EPcg[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;tH2w6Oxx0kQ]http://youtu.be/tH2w6Oxx0kQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;qCm6re-RTdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCm6re-RTdc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;wh-az2wW8SI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wh-az2wW8SI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;BBVB3vHjKhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBVB3vHjKhs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;bb-2WVepAUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb-2WVepAUQ[/video]


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (May 11, 2013)

Six Feet under - 420

[video=youtube;vCc7m96OSaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCc7m96OSaM[/video]

Lyrics:

Sit back and hold your breath, just let nature take effect
A warm glow inside my bones
The touch of velvet rubbed against my soul
Thoughts of things you've always known
Thoughts of things you've always known
Break through and listen, to yourself
To your Self

Let go of perception - enter true reality
I can see through my third eye...
Sit back and hold your breath, just let nature take effect
A warm glow inside my bones
The touch of velvet rubbed against my soul
Thoughts of things you've always known
Thoughts of things you've always known
Break through and listen, to yourself
To your Self

Let go of perception - enter true reality
A sea of green will set us free
Dank
Expand my inner being
Through what the Earth provides
I hear her voice aliing
The hour has arrived...

Sit back and hold your breath, just let nature take effect
A warm glow inside my bones
The touch of velvet rubbed against my soul
Thoughts of things you've always known
Thoughts of things you've always known
Break through and listen, to yourself
To your Self

Let go of perception - enter true reality
It's 420


----------



## 6ohMax (May 11, 2013)

[youtube]nR7kVnh3PlI[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (May 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;0tjWOale9FU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tjWOale9FU[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;hLhN__oEHaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLhN__oEHaw[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (May 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;8B0PJkS0iyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8B0PJkS0iyk[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (May 12, 2013)

[youtube]B1nnimB3iNk[/youtube]

ps you need bass !


----------



## The2TimEr (May 12, 2013)

[youtube]O3c4dPxN1qM[/youtube]


----------



## SensiHerb (May 12, 2013)

just seen this guy in concert last weekend. such a chill dope show.. bringin good vibes all over the country.
[video=youtube;q6fgVVlPl08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6fgVVlPl08[/video]


----------



## SensiHerb (May 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;pL-2k3bMFv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pL-2k3bMFv8[/video]


----------



## SensiHerb (May 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;epx1l5iqavc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epx1l5iqavc[/video]


----------



## SensiHerb (May 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;SaJtMSdcrqc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaJtMSdcrqc[/video]


----------



## 6ohMax (May 12, 2013)

[youtube]XKE3dIrRIbg[/youtube]


----------



## gioua (May 12, 2013)

if someone has heard a bad CCR song.. post it

love em

[video=youtube;xDGuyGPJ_JE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDGuyGPJ_JE[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 12, 2013)

I did a search .....Bad ccr songs, came up with this..not bad at all.
[video=youtube;5BmEGm-mraE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BmEGm-mraE[/video]


----------



## gioua (May 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;xN0FFK8JSYE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN0FFK8JSYE&amp;list=UUihz0afZtl5Zqr-QecSaNuw[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (May 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;pc8mJU9OaRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc8mJU9OaRQ[/video]


----------



## gioua (May 12, 2013)

Jewel.. and Norah Jones... 

My weakness.. 

Love this vers Jewel goes undercover.. sings herself.. .. KAREN KAREN!!!!KAREN KAREN!!!!KAREN KAREN!!!![video=youtube;rmv1VhrtYRo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmv1VhrtYRo[/video]




Seeing her this MO... LOVE JEWEL!!!


----------



## ricky1lung (May 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;4Rg3sAb8Id8]http://youtu.be/4Rg3sAb8Id8[/video]


----------



## 6ohMax (May 12, 2013)

Redman owned that video along with her twat!


----------



## gioua (May 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;ObT64gw2rPI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObT64gw2rPI[/video]


----------



## fssalaska (May 12, 2013)

My ass, eat at TacoBell last night OMG I did not know my ass could make noises like that.


----------



## ricky1lung (May 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;8yoABwIlX3s]http://youtu.be/8yoABwIlX3s[/video]


----------



## gioua (May 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;08e9k-c91E8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08e9k-c91E8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 12, 2013)

It's still Mother's Day, so......

[video=youtube;yUZY0vqDqBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUZY0vqDqBQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;UdvIUHw31js]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdvIUHw31js[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 12, 2013)

One more.

[video=youtube;ZA_lWS5FL2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA_lWS5FL2A[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (May 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;L7kumvA29Fk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7kumvA29Fk[/video]

seeing her tuesday. so excited to dance my face off.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;Rq20yFnvsvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rq20yFnvsvU[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;_VuzkzlqP9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VuzkzlqP9A[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 13, 2013)

Give this a listen, outstanding cover

[video=youtube;a-qX8QRMIN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-qX8QRMIN0[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;oDVOPuu0CAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDVOPuu0CAs[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 13, 2013)

"With just one look I was a bad mess"
[video=youtube;Pq-LCKuOqk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pq-LCKuOqk8[/video]


----------



## fssalaska (May 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;LusYNmp1AsI]http://youtu.be/LusYNmp1AsI[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (May 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;NMNgbISmF4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMNgbISmF4I[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (May 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;w5lVUaLeD14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5lVUaLeD14[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (May 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;10gH-bC3iXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10gH-bC3iXo[/video]


----------



## ManWithTheHex (May 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;WGB_H0u0UPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGB_H0u0UPE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 13, 2013)

^^^^I couldn't help but to notice your sig. lol Here is your hocus pocus, with a little focus.

[video=youtube;MV0F_XiR48Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV0F_XiR48Q[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (May 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;7nqcL0mjMjw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nqcL0mjMjw[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (May 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;xxa0maWqP64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxa0maWqP64[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;audxGqo5AkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=audxGqo5AkQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;v31wwyteRqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v31wwyteRqo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;swHR3Mo7hzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swHR3Mo7hzY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;VpgE8CpxZFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpgE8CpxZFI[/video]


----------



## redivider (May 13, 2013)

daft punk RAMs stream on itunes boom


----------



## Grandpapy (May 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;4y-CsUw_-AY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y-CsUw_-AY[/video]


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (May 14, 2013)

I was already planning to jam out to this album tonight and I saw this thread and checked youtube and someone actually fucking uploaded this entire album. This may be Metal(the best general genre ever IMO) it may be early 80s(there is another thread of 80s music), but it's what I'm listening to right now so it's going here. 
Some people may wonder how others can listen to this hellish shit but to my ears and heart it's heaven. I can't believe this thread started with some girl posting that she was listening to Nicki Minaj. My question is, who listens to that shit? To each their own. Music is more than noise, it's life and sometimes the meaning of. 

[youtube]SqfC7wypK7s[/youtube]


----------



## phyxel (May 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;WJq2drq17Q8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJq2drq17Q8[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (May 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;Jjp8yuEBjxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=Jjp8yuEBjxs&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (May 14, 2013)

#throwback #90sbboy

[video=youtube;qeMFqkcPYcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMFqkcPYcg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 14, 2013)

Buddy Guy/Jack Bruce/Buddy Miles - Mary had a little lamb + My Time after awhile HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JACK BRUCE!

[video=youtube;8k54r_ANt8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8k54r_ANt8o[/video]


----------



## gioua (May 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;VPS0wH8zUqs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPS0wH8zUqs[/video]

I really dig the whistling parts, love about 90% of this lp


----------



## gioua (May 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;i-kHleNYIDc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-kHleNYIDc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;hH_j_GjNKaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hH_j_GjNKaY[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (May 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;9pX0yBJ5z8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pX0yBJ5z8A[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;wRE4zP826yA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRE4zP826yA[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;6iaR3WO71j4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iaR3WO71j4[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;sTd8XtZGK_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTd8XtZGK_8[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;jc_ItEm5W54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jc_ItEm5W54[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;eBYWKH0Mt-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBYWKH0Mt-4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 15, 2013)

All my coworkers are fighting today at my job. I can hardly wait for quitting time.

[video=youtube;cPBYN3KblEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPBYN3KblEc[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 15, 2013)

Have fun this Spring & Summer Season!
[video=youtube;_5IVuN1N6-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5IVuN1N6-Y[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 15, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> All my coworkers are fighting today at my job. I can hardly wait for quitting time.
> 
> [video=youtube;cPBYN3KblEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPBYN3KblEc[/video]


I'm with ya bud! Awesome tune!!!!!


----------



## Me & My friend (May 15, 2013)

I'll never tell.......But can you just imagine??  

[video=youtube;O3iEFfA4TmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3iEFfA4TmI[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2013)

I LOVE LA

[video=youtube;MtDhtadoeUk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtDhtadoeUk[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2013)

Me & My friend said:


> Nis cantkiya mani etonwan mis


*

*Is that Dakota?*
*


----------



## 650baquet (May 15, 2013)

Peace Sells...But Who's Buyin'


----------



## Big Trees (May 15, 2013)

What do you mean I don't believe in god? I talk to him everyday


----------



## Big Trees (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;10w3OS60Ras]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10w3OS60Ras[/video]


----------



## Big Trees (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;_49sIM2LZkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_49sIM2LZkU[/video]


----------



## james2500 (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;aHWcN5YxuYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHWcN5YxuYc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;yQKrSru_Vxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQKrSru_Vxw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;whMZ0Th9-4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whMZ0Th9-4M[/video]

Wow!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 16, 2013)

Derek Trucks/Eric Gales/Matt Tutor - Custard Pie

[video=youtube;MAWMKNWpJ28]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAWMKNWpJ28[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> [/FONT][/COLOR]*
> 
> *Is that Dakota?*
> *


yes it is. It translates to "Your love moves/looks towards me" or depending on the situation , I suppose it could also mean "Come at me bro"  
[video=youtube;N0ykm1v9xbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0ykm1v9xbU[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 16, 2013)

King's X - Black Flag

[video=youtube;6rD9thg_9x0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rD9thg_9x0[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (May 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;CD-E-LDc384]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD-E-LDc384[/video]


----------



## Traxx187 (May 16, 2013)

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gik5jiGXQU" target="_blank">[video=youtube;9gik5jiGXQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gik5jiGXQU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 16, 2013)

Had to go way back for this one. Back to 1958.

[video=youtube;HXfFI8KBTy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXfFI8KBTy8[/video]

He's a hell of a ventriloquist, eh?


----------



## TalonToker (May 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;9XuB6xh-i2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XuB6xh-i2s[/video]


----------



## margaux8 (May 16, 2013)

Sound trip here.... Currently listening to Apl de Ap's Where is the Love?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2013)

[youtube]WM8bTdBs-cw[/youtube]


----------



## pizzapuffer (May 17, 2013)

lots of fans is what im listening. about to put on some pitchshifter. lot of ringing in my ears from shooting my gun at the range earlier without earplugs.
[video=youtube;JPJdOwiC0AY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPJdOwiC0AY[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2013)

Damn! No earplugs? Even with the earplugs my ears ring from shooting at the firing range lol


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;iNe5npkid-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNe5npkid-s[/video]


----------



## Sativied (May 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;HM1MftCtIlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM1MftCtIlg[/video]


----------



## Sativied (May 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;Fr3TkOGgeJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fr3TkOGgeJY[/video]

Ya'll come back now ya hear!


----------



## TalonToker (May 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;oRcszWRBkR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRcszWRBkR4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;l35pI8QQPtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l35pI8QQPtA[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;97ECZMvbLxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97ECZMvbLxg[/video]


----------



## SlaveNoMore (May 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;J8sr74iCjyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8sr74iCjyA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 17, 2013)

I absolutely love this song.

[video=youtube;5wc5FDRg8B8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wc5FDRg8B8[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 17, 2013)

I like stevie alot 

shes getting older but still beautiful.


[video=youtube;sMVBP_0OOZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMVBP_0OOZY[/video]


----------



## SlaveNoMore (May 17, 2013)

Joe and Talon on a roll!!! Good music guys!!


----------



## joe macclennan (May 17, 2013)

thanks bro! 

[video=youtube;0DQup4hd1_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DQup4hd1_o[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 18, 2013)

which makes me wanna break stuff

[video=youtube;ZpUYjpKg9KY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpUYjpKg9KY[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 18, 2013)

fire one up [video=youtube;R2F_hGwD26g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2F_hGwD26g[/video]


----------



## SlaveNoMore (May 18, 2013)

Joe, you went from a really DEEP song by Kid Rock. The kind of song that makes you get all reflective. Then BAM!! You slap down Limp Bizkit...LOL..I fucking love it. It was like a roller coaster ride. Start out slow and mellow then a huge adreniline rush. Both great fucking tunes by the way. You would be a good DJ, for sure.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 18, 2013)

trippin balls on some good lsd by the campfire w/a dozen friends plenty of good smoke a keg of budweiser and the bass from tool hittn you like a truck..... what great times

oh shit I could go all nite 

[video=youtube;s57FtD2HKLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s57FtD2HKLw[/video]


I sooooooo miss those days


----------



## joe macclennan (May 18, 2013)

went to ozzfest a few times they all kinda blur together now.

I think it was ozzfest99 great lineup. tool,static x, panterra,limp bizkit, fuck I can't remember 

anyways sitting out in the sun all day smoking drinking and moshing it was getting dark and I was getting drunk. I decided during incubus would be a good time to take a nap. Right there on the lawn. Then I wake up to this with three mosh pits right in front of me spinning like the heads of a norelco razor. I'm up, jump in. haha

[video=youtube;2vObp0vBDOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vObp0vBDOY[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 18, 2013)

Sometimes I think this song was written about my life.[video=youtube;bE4OMnvFDOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bE4OMnvFDOU[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 18, 2013)

wish you were still here brad [video=youtube;DIEvHCyb4Ms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIEvHCyb4Ms[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 18, 2013)

Brad was a musical genius. Sublime only has three albums and virtually every song on all three is a hit in my mind. Imagine if they coulda put out some more. [video=youtube;hzHIke7R-hk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzHIke7R-hk[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 18, 2013)

heres a chick that doesn't get much play anymore. I especially like her covering this one. you'll never hear it on the radio [video=youtube;TxfQr8zOpwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxfQr8zOpwI[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 18, 2013)

I can't even imagine what music this one could have put out had she lived through her addictions. 
Rip JJ

[video=youtube;N7hk-hI0JKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7hk-hI0JKw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 18, 2013)

Tip: Never play this song at work in front of your boss, especially if you work in an office setting.
Doing so might just mean the end of that job, TRUST ME.

[video=youtube;bVPFpvQWbKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVPFpvQWbKU[/video]


----------



## SlaveNoMore (May 18, 2013)

It's weird that there is a new Sublime and Bud isn't even the drummer. I think the new sublime sucks balls.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 18, 2013)

This chick has a good set of lungs on her. She's pretty hot too. This helps.


[video=youtube;Ju8Hr50Ckwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ju8Hr50Ckwk[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 18, 2013)

another obviously talented artist whose life was tragically cut short. kinda sad the way her career went to shit and her life spiraled out of control. [video=youtube;H9nPf7w7pDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9nPf7w7pDI[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 18, 2013)

gotta get the dirt off. 

[video=youtube;MkffecJ5nCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkffecJ5nCA[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;Hw4_20-q0sQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw4_20-q0sQ[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 18, 2013)

I am what I am 


[video=youtube;2AisONDi4dE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AisONDi4dE[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (May 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;ynyOJ79PH_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=ynyOJ79PH_Q[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;KgZSnAkQc4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgZSnAkQc4c[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 18, 2013)

One more.

[video=youtube;OorZcOzNcgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OorZcOzNcgE[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;3s3vHFyybxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3s3vHFyybxk[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (May 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;MapMPHJObO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MapMPHJObO8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 18, 2013)

My favorite version of this song...

[video=youtube;B38CFRsOL_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B38CFRsOL_0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 19, 2013)

Right now I'm listening to this girl play a drum cover of 'pull me under', which is not an easy song to play.
She kicks some ass and is welcome to be the drummer in my band any time. I guess I better get a band.

[video=youtube;Vh-dPSL-K-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vh-dPSL-K-8[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 19, 2013)

she nailed it

I'd nail her


----------



## joe macclennan (May 19, 2013)

everyones sleeping here so I can't crank it up. 

Someone do it for me.

[video=youtube;SSbBvKaM6sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSbBvKaM6sk[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 19, 2013)

Something for the night owls.

[video=youtube;Q3L4spg8vyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3L4spg8vyo[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 19, 2013)

ooh dat girl look nice................

[video=youtube;QvwDohEEQ1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvwDohEEQ1E[/video]


----------



## pizzapuffer (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;ib_cALKZ5Gk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib_cALKZ5Gk[/video]feel like im bnack in high school going for burn rides at lunch time then going back all baked in class.


----------



## TalonToker (May 19, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> everyones sleeping here so I can't crank it up.
> 
> Someone do it for me.


Done.

It was awesome, you really should have been here.

[video=youtube;B9U3MnMsHTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9U3MnMsHTQ[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 19, 2013)

I feel fortunate.

[video=youtube;5ScisGFllPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ScisGFllPY[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 19, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Done.
> 
> It was awesome, you really should have been here.
> 
> [video=youtube;B9U3MnMsHTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9U3MnMsHTQ[/video]



Thanks man thanks a lot *

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TalonToker again.





*


----------



## joe macclennan (May 19, 2013)

One of my all time favs. brings back good memories of my mentor

[video=youtube;BX0Bhga_2vs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX0Bhga_2vs[/video]

harry doesn't mind if he doesn't make the scene
he's got a daytime job, he's doin alright
he can play the honky tonk like anything'
savin it up for friday night.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 19, 2013)

"You may not know it but this man is a spy.
He's a undercover agent for the FBI
And he's been sent down here to infiltrate the Ku Klux Klan!"



[video=youtube;952h-AJ3Bcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=952h-AJ3Bcg[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;YpugK0RpEaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpugK0RpEaU[/video]

black sunday verses


----------



## joe macclennan (May 19, 2013)

everyone likes cash

[video=youtube;Aq344ks1ieg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq344ks1ieg[/video]


The judge he smiled as he picked up his pen
Ninety nine years in the Folsom pen
Ninety nine years underneath that ground
I can't forget the day I shot my woman down
Come on you hawks and listen unto me
Lay off that whiskey and let that cocaine be


----------



## TalonToker (May 19, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> "You may not know it but this man is a spy.
> He's a undercover agent for the FBI
> And he's been sent down here to infiltrate the Ku Klux Klan!"


Charlie Daniels? I was never big on country, but I always loved this tune.

[video=youtube;8gYOL4GqJIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gYOL4GqJIo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 19, 2013)

One last tune before I get my 2 1/2 hours of sleep for the night.

[video=youtube;5xhyY-GRlGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xhyY-GRlGo[/video]


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (May 19, 2013)

A Skylit Drive cover of Eminem feat. Rhianna - Love The Way You Lie

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FBfRKsMDYhs?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FBfRKsMDYhs?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;YK-cvcw3ngM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YK-cvcw3ngM[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 19, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Charlie Daniels? I was never big on country, but I always loved this tune.
> 
> [video=youtube;8gYOL4GqJIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gYOL4GqJIo[/video]


I'm not a modern country fan that's for sure. There maybe a dozen or so songs from the last 20 yrs that I enjoy. 

There are probably an equal number of older "country" songs I like. 

There are zero country songs on my Ipod.


----------



## TalonToker (May 19, 2013)

I'm trying to mow my lawn today, but MAN......It is so hot outside, I got started and had to take a break.

Where did this heat come from?

[video=youtube;iQk9hbI9OLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQk9hbI9OLE[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 19, 2013)

This always made me wanna put the top down and drive really fuckin fast. 

[video=youtube;rnoKT_q2xDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnoKT_q2xDw[/video]

Radicals and Racists
Don't point your finger at me
I'm a small town white boy
Just tryin' to make ends meet
Don't need your religion
Don't watch that much T.V.
Just makin' my livin', baby
Well that's enough for me​


----------



## joe macclennan (May 19, 2013)

This one always gives me chills.

[video=youtube;dpWEv9Q0XQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpWEv9Q0XQ4[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 19, 2013)

The Stones are always good. So many great choices. 

[video=youtube;u6d8eKvegLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6d8eKvegLI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 19, 2013)

I finished mowing. Damn, it's hot.
I would much rather have sat inside w/you, jamming to the Stones.

[video=youtube;VQh8oh0rj3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQh8oh0rj3s[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;tZjxoZdWblI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZjxoZdWblI[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 19, 2013)

along comes....

[video=youtube;0RaLEVmuM4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RaLEVmuM4o[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 19, 2013)

Really like me some chili peppers.

[video=youtube;lwlogyj7nFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwlogyj7nFE[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 19, 2013)

I could've lied. I would probably get in less jams. When she asks how do I look? Say, you look great! Regardless......... 



[video=youtube;pi9dIpfWd4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi9dIpfWd4c[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 19, 2013)

ha ha ha ha ha

You got that right!

[video=youtube;RPX2cQP8uoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPX2cQP8uoI[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 19, 2013)

One more before work.


[video=youtube;ST86JM1RPl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST86JM1RPl0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;wOwPa9dgiE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOwPa9dgiE0[/video]


----------



## Sativied (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;XIbFJETrScI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIbFJETrScI[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;RQciegmLPAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQciegmLPAo[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;kUH2jxpVXqg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUH2jxpVXqg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 19, 2013)

Tornado music.

[video=youtube;zK6PiJCw_Jg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zK6PiJCw_Jg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 19, 2013)

More tornado music...

[video=youtube;b9e5fT8migI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9e5fT8migI[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;oUI5GDhd4jk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUI5GDhd4jk[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;4C2K889u_90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4C2K889u_90[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;h7DsMe2hEn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7DsMe2hEn0&amp;feature=fvw[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;vureUSIc3lY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vureUSIc3lY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 19, 2013)

Here you go Grandpapy.

[video=youtube;chJAwn6dwUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chJAwn6dwUw[/video]


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 19, 2013)

Crüd Güns first show, studio 7 in Seattle. Show some love for acctual METAL! 
[video=youtube;DaAh3zoKsC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaAh3zoKsC8[/video]


----------



## cranker (May 20, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2CMgGMi_f4


Rock with a fiddle. I'll smoke to that.


----------



## cannawizard (May 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;o1tj2zJ2Wvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg[/video]


----------



## BeastGrow (May 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;s1tAYmMjLdY]http://youtu.be/s1tAYmMjLdY[/video]

grew out of most of their songs but I still love this one!


----------



## BeastGrow (May 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Zp4jU3WepFU]http://youtu.be/Zp4jU3WepFU[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (May 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;uebInqG1pJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uebInqG1pJI[/video]


----------



## BeastGrow (May 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;wJscsELhGeQ]http://youtu.be/wJscsELhGeQ[/video]


----------



## BeastGrow (May 20, 2013)

Play that funky music!
[video=youtube_share;ABLwmYI09Lw]http://youtu.be/ABLwmYI09Lw[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 20, 2013)

Put de lime in da coconut and drink em both together

I said DOCTOR!

[video=youtube;DmsqV7AmOcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmsqV7AmOcc[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 20, 2013)

Everyone wants a little green bag. 

preceded by the end of the "I don't tip" scene

[video=youtube;tLZ5AVHfnCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLZ5AVHfnCs[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 20, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Eddie and Pearl Jam also, Chains with Layne or Chris.

[video=youtube;TpuL4S3MOd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpuL4S3MOd0[/video]

I so wish I could've been there.


----------



## Me & My friend (May 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;CNAkbbKycCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNAkbbKycCM[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 20, 2013)

Papa oohma oohma oohma oohma oohma oohma oohma oohma................
So Whats the word!?!?! 
[video=youtube;uj0GtRI4Ulo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj0GtRI4Ulo[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;omG-hZfN6zk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omG-hZfN6zk[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;cmsRbMU-4pM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmsRbMU-4pM[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;QA1vqNEpHIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QA1vqNEpHIU[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;krjL2HZ1SHY]http://youtu.be/krjL2HZ1SHY[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (May 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;s6FfjlxZLTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6FfjlxZLTk[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;tYwyjwFg-Zg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYwyjwFg-Zg[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;4N3N1MlvVc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N3N1MlvVc4[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;NW0YcO5P3OM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW0YcO5P3OM[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;1T9apksOv6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1T9apksOv6k[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 21, 2013)

"The train won't stop going........No way to slow down"  
[video=youtube;gWubhw8SoBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWubhw8SoBE[/video]
All aboard for the legal States! Access for all other is in the works & under progress! Train Wreck WILL be served for dinner!

With all the drunk drivers on the road out there............Whats a little Train Wreck in the privacy of your own compartment going to hurt?


----------



## Me & My friend (May 21, 2013)

Speaking of food.....I'm already getting hungry!

"Please let's pull over 
And discuss the ramifications 
Of a lasting and complex relationship 
Like mature and responsible people do"

[video=youtube;tn0dgCeAONs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn0dgCeAONs[/video]







Brings a whole new meaning to the question "Will You PLEASE make *ME* a sandwich?"
It's the only type of sandwich I would ever be bold enough to ask for.


----------



## Me & My friend (May 21, 2013)

ok...been sitting here so long my ass is asleep.






Time to go take the Schoolio to Ol Julio & I don't mean hopscotch  
[video=youtube;Z6VrKro8djw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6VrKro8djw[/video]


----------



## Green.Tea (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;FtHEZ00BYv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtHEZ00BYv4&amp;list=PLCC9CE10E73ED835F&amp;index= 15[/video]


----------



## TheMystified420 (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;4nCrF4MNGOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nCrF4MNGOU[/video]


----------



## TheMystified420 (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;8V-Jj4rAyCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8V-Jj4rAyCQ[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

When I hear this I always think about Russian spies for some reason 

[video]http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=chr-greentree_gc&amp;ei=utf-8&amp;ilc=12&amp;type=302398&amp;p=carmina+burana[/video]


----------



## TheMystified420 (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;Kc2bRqxZH8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kc2bRqxZH8o[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 22, 2013)

Tab Benoit - A Whole Lotta Soul

[video=youtube;i31bbKvCLIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i31bbKvCLIg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 22, 2013)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Homegrown

[video=youtube;7Ptm7pLnqaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ptm7pLnqaw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 22, 2013)

England Dan can write some excellent lyrics...

[video=youtube;qco8zubwFCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qco8zubwFCo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;UcqX-e9cOSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcqX-e9cOSs[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 22, 2013)

Rival Sons -Pressure & Time

[video=youtube;HWDJntcL5j8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWDJntcL5j8[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

sooo I heard this on the radio today. Made me laugh. I admit I danced to this many moons ago 

[video=youtube;rog8ou-ZepE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rog8ou-ZepE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 22, 2013)

Debbie kicking ass.

[video=youtube;74xiXRxkKxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74xiXRxkKxc[/video]


----------



## Confucious (May 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;hxUD2IX1UfM]http://youtu.be/hxUD2IX1UfM[/video] Fuck yeah!


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

you ever listen to kbilly's super sounds of the 70's? It's my personal favorite.


[video=youtube;TqRHjYl955s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqRHjYl955s[/video]


----------



## phyxel (May 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;eJO5HU_7_1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJO5HU_7_1w[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;WniBs84gX48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WniBs84gX48[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (May 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;vPp5Ty9EE6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPp5Ty9EE6k[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;J-pS0t27-nM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-pS0t27-nM[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;yBodVnF3IHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBodVnF3IHE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 23, 2013)

Today I feel like I'm living in the land of 1000 NOs.

[video=youtube;yvsQsao1F88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvsQsao1F88[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (May 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;HLS_86d3uBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLS_86d3uBY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 23, 2013)

Help, I can't see.

[video=youtube;tyWHKJ4BbyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyWHKJ4BbyI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 23, 2013)

This song....

[video=youtube;SaV-6qerkqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaV-6qerkqI[/video]


----------



## BeastGrow (May 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;W3Vyg-Y8YTA]http://youtu.be/W3Vyg-Y8YTA[/video]


----------



## BeastGrow (May 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;PAevep68Ibc]http://youtu.be/PAevep68Ibc[/video]

another by shiny toy guns


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 24, 2013)

Indigenous w/Mato Nanji - When Tomorrow Comes

[video=youtube;yWIUvQ61JLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWIUvQ61JLc[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;vFwYJYl5GUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFwYJYl5GUQ[/video]


.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 24, 2013)

Doobie Brothers - Don't Stop To Watch the Wheels 

[video=youtube;COE4JSJO1M4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COE4JSJO1M4[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;J-_30HA7rec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-_30HA7rec[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;ji0pyRmSnTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji0pyRmSnTY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;4UoIMwQEgL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UoIMwQEgL8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 24, 2013)

My hero.

[video=youtube;q531E9sr0is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q531E9sr0is[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;O4IKddEs5xs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4IKddEs5xs[/video]


----------



## TheMystified420 (May 24, 2013)

Some nice drumming here  [video=youtube;6jLXxqj8pso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jLXxqj8pso[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful, killer jam...

[video=youtube;PasOCN_WEJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PasOCN_WEJ0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 25, 2013)

Oh, I am so drunk it is crazy. I'm going to bed and I'll see everyone in 4 hours for wake n bake. Good night.

[video=youtube;aKhtO6eSF_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKhtO6eSF_0[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;CjximAsFDaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjximAsFDaI[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;lMCbdFi50Ug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMCbdFi50Ug[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;6_5O-nUiZ_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_5O-nUiZ_0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;QIliB436370]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIliB436370[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;GVTN5o9Kgu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVTN5o9Kgu8[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;YVePIBqfGaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVePIBqfGaQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 25, 2013)

I don't know.

[video=youtube;tOVAKoEXRHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOVAKoEXRHY[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 25, 2013)

so my daughter has friends over tonite and they have this on repeat on their stereo out back. 

I like it tho.

[video=youtube;7VQvsr4GcA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VQvsr4GcA8[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 25, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> so my daughter has friends over tonite and they have this on repeat on their stereo out back.
> 
> I like it tho.


 The fun begins ...be happy she is having a party at home then somewhere else lol. How old is she? I have two girls one is 20 and 16 and one boy who is 3
puff puff pass


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;6U4x9mQ5K0s]http://youtu.be/6U4x9mQ5K0s[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 25, 2013)

she is 13 and has become boy crazy. I went through this w/my older daughter now 16. So I kinda know what to expect. 

Still doesn't make it easy.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;953PkxFNiko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=953PkxFNiko[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;EhVLiHPUOIM]http://youtu.be/EhVLiHPUOIM[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;XjYGpTkoRVw]http://youtu.be/XjYGpTkoRVw[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;8UMV36zYs58]http://youtu.be/8UMV36zYs58[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;U3sMjm9Eloo]http://youtu.be/U3sMjm9Eloo[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;JLsCZo4xLdY]http://youtu.be/JLsCZo4xLdY[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;BA4jHtAspxU]http://youtu.be/BA4jHtAspxU[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;PaG4CV5zeac]http://youtu.be/PaG4CV5zeac[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;jx3rZ3gzmAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx3rZ3gzmAg[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;htz9CS-Zmms]http://youtu.be/htz9CS-Zmms[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;e8tSdynZUPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8tSdynZUPk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;u-sw5PtSgjw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-sw5PtSgjw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;f4YPkJUx7DA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4YPkJUx7DA[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;41P8UxneDJE]http://youtu.be/41P8UxneDJE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 25, 2013)

Could this possibly be the first post of the Partridge Family in the history of riu?
.....hahaha So sue me. It's all rock n roll 2 me!

[video=youtube;bb4FMn-IWEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb4FMn-IWEY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 25, 2013)

I might as well get it all out of my system...

[video=youtube;NvgzNEPhYQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvgzNEPhYQA[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;w9X5Vbt4FYo]http://youtu.be/w9X5Vbt4FYo[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 26, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Could this possibly be the first post of the Partridge Family in the history of riu?
> .....hahaha So sue me. *It's all rock n roll 2 me!*
> 
> [video=youtube;bb4FMn-IWEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb4FMn-IWEY[/video]


I'm on it! Filing the proper documents ASAP!

I "Like" the open minded attitude. It seems to help relax to enjoy a diverse range of tunes & also to generally be a great resource for a wide range of tools to work with. Which leads me to wonder if you were influenced in any way by Jadesjewel's Cool looking new avatar which, to me , looks a bit like a portrait of Susan Day.


----------



## Extr (May 26, 2013)

Skrunk by moe. 
Moe.Down.XII 9/2/11


----------



## Neesie (May 26, 2013)

http://youtu.be/Rqnw5IfbZOU
http://youtu.be/NSfOB8ANdWU


----------



## Neesie (May 26, 2013)

Happy Sabbath sinners and winners ;.)[video=youtube;AE0nV6DCQv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AE0nV6DCQv8&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLAE43AA7CC DEC14D7[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (May 26, 2013)

[youtube]GLj-IZJJoHs[/youtube]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 26, 2013)

Love these guys! Cant wait to see them in a few weeks



[video=youtube_share;__TLxODue0Y]http://youtu.be/__TLxODue0Y[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 26, 2013)

Me & My friend said:


> I'm on it! Filing the proper documents ASAP!
> 
> I "Like" the open minded attitude. It seems to help relax to enjoy a diverse range of tunes & also to generally be a great resource for a wide range of tools to work with. Which leads me to wonder if you were influenced in any way by Jadesjewel's Cool looking new avatar which, to me , looks a bit like a portrait of Susan Day.


ha ha ha ha ha Bring on the lawsuit! I have a crack team of rock'n roll lawyers!
lol I must admit, this might be a tough one to defend, though.

No, I don't believe JJ's new avi reminded me of Susan Day as I never realized the resemblance until you pointed it out. Now that you mention it, they do look kind of similar!
In my never ending pursuit of upbeat RnR classics with positive lyrics, some odd tunes are bound to surface. ha ha I'm really am trying my best.

[video=youtube;qbDAp0lKolc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbDAp0lKolc[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;KUwjNBjqR-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUwjNBjqR-c[/video]


----------



## Neesie (May 26, 2013)

*girls are cool.*


----------



## TalonToker (May 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;AUQrNUh8Zz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUQrNUh8Zz4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;QE6aD_l-VfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QE6aD_l-VfQ[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 26, 2013)

Not being able to get OTC meds here in Co. reminded me of this.

[video=youtube;BD2i7n9823Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BD2i7n9823Y[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;WyczwqRD2NI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyczwqRD2NI[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 26, 2013)

Crank it up folks.


[video=youtube;YWl9tjO7KtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWl9tjO7KtA[/video]

These guys really know how to jam. 

Very christian too.


----------



## TalonToker (May 26, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Not being able to get OTC meds here in Co. reminded me of this.
> 
> [video=youtube;BD2i7n9823Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BD2i7n9823Y[/video]


I was lost once and ended up driving through Bowlegs. It's about a hour away from me. The town is so small I blinked when I drove through and never even saw it! It's population is something like only 371.

Thanks, that song put a smile on my face.


----------



## TalonToker (May 26, 2013)

Paid holiday tomorrow.

Yes, this is good.

[video=youtube;fgi5xdftOIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgi5xdftOIA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;j-qG6o5N7oQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-qG6o5N7oQ[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;e7aGAIWe3uE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7aGAIWe3uE[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ekzHIouo8Q4]http://youtu.be/ekzHIouo8Q4[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;jIfu2A0ezq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIfu2A0ezq0[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;QDbON8udTPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDbON8udTPo[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 27, 2013)

I need one of these

[video=youtube;_0LTRPMpOVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0LTRPMpOVM[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;_PLq0_7k1jk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PLq0_7k1jk[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;JXAgv665J14]http://youtu.be/JXAgv665J14[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;7m8SHYZVnag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m8SHYZVnag[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;agd6WaqMqd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agd6WaqMqd0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 27, 2013)

Sometimes, all I need is the air that I breathe


and to love you.

[video=youtube;Bb7S8-Iewi0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb7S8-Iewi0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;QwOU3bnuU0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwOU3bnuU0k[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;dXARaoXHYMI]http://youtu.be/dXARaoXHYMI[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;10_QxxDT2KQ]http://youtu.be/10_QxxDT2KQ[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;sxkjvKBPQjo]http://youtu.be/sxkjvKBPQjo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;tQYYnTnz96M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQYYnTnz96M[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;0b_9VQcnQZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b_9VQcnQZY[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;EZAhHKAzvd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZAhHKAzvd0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;-2_4C4WSzrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2_4C4WSzrw[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 28, 2013)

.......

[video=youtube;WH1e9H01btw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WH1e9H01btw[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2013)

From my youth. When all weed was "colombian", $40 an ozie bag, and trippppy. cn

[video=youtube;HJx6FfL5jNk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJx6FfL5jNk[/video]

And yes ... the vinyl was that color!


----------



## Grandpapy (May 28, 2013)

Oh, and the occasional 4 finger bag!

My brother got a some Bose headphones for his birthday today and I have them on listing to this.

Sounds like the stuff they used to play on the Denver University radio station after midnight.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;NrOemQaEJGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrOemQaEJGU[/video]


----------



## phyxel (May 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;VA770wpLX-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VA770wpLX-Q[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (May 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;A5e3ZL5IEcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5e3ZL5IEcg[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 28, 2013)

In honor of page 420.

[video=youtube;McF7ImZH7WY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McF7ImZH7WY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 28, 2013)

hahahaha Good eye there, Grandpapy! I would have never noticed we're on page 420.
I too, will post a song in honor of this.

[video=youtube;daRC0sQj5fw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daRC0sQj5fw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;WWLxT5OFcWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWLxT5OFcWg[/video]


----------



## Don Corleone (May 28, 2013)

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3knmE7NSSNQ" target="_blank">[video=youtube;3knmE7NSSNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3knmE7NSSNQ[/video]
Easy Blues, yes Jimi very easy...


----------



## Don Corleone (May 28, 2013)

Yes page 4:20, thats a good feeling.

Smoke in peace.-


----------



## Robert Lau (May 29, 2013)

I'm still listening to this:
[video=youtube;iBcX9plkfpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBcX9plkfpU [/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 29, 2013)

Congratulations! You said the secret word!
[video=youtube;AJ9J4M5xN3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ9J4M5xN3k[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;VLMF5GM0Kt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLMF5GM0Kt8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 29, 2013)

One of my very favorite songs in the world and the reason for my name.... Robin Trower - Too Rolling Stoned

[video=youtube;GPKnpp5sQdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPKnpp5sQdA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 29, 2013)

This is the BEST video, it never fails to make me laugh! JJ Grey & Mofro - On Fire 

[video=youtube;z7CUR2cozts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7CUR2cozts[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 29, 2013)

Alvin Lee & Ten Years After - The Bluest Blues 

[video=youtube;apzNkhqkF8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apzNkhqkF8U[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (May 29, 2013)

bliss !! 

[youtube]VOpGU7MO4xw[/youtube]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 29, 2013)

Black Label Society - Blessed Hellride

[video=youtube;nvxnUr2JwBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvxnUr2JwBo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 29, 2013)

It's been one of those days......up goes the wall.

[video=youtube;4IjDwZk0MCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IjDwZk0MCA[/video]


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 29, 2013)

Dub step dub step


----------



## TalonToker (May 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;5GYI6XJH9Ss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GYI6XJH9Ss[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;5IWicJ_s22U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IWicJ_s22U[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;97u_mvntOXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97u_mvntOXc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;zZV-wCZc6KY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZV-wCZc6KY[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> From my youth. When all weed was "colombian", $40 an ozie bag, and trippppy. cn
> 
> ~snip~
> 
> And yes ... the vinyl was that color!


Side two. I like this one even better, esp. the sublime bit at the end where the starship powers up, then out. cn

[video=youtube;fQk30uP9Ut0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQk30uP9Ut0[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;suuwg24QHYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suuwg24QHYM[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;2gOzo1NuGZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gOzo1NuGZc[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;te7KW4K-00E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te7KW4K-00E[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;oc7b62El_fk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc7b62El_fk[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 31, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;XM2Oh4pS304]http://youtu.be/XM2Oh4pS304[/video]


----------



## MamoriNoTenshi (May 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;2oCKrcGuah0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oCKrcGuah0[/video]


Good damn vibes there


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;UN2VNFpiGWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN2VNFpiGWo&amp;feature=share&amp;list=RD02sAXYA-Rko7o[/video]


----------



## Steve French (May 31, 2013)

Ted Nugent played guitar on that song. Said he didn't know it was about drugs.

[video=youtube;3qUpeShjY7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qUpeShjY7U[/video]


----------



## cancer survivor (May 31, 2013)

Jimmy Cliff, the Harder they come, wait that is Rasta and I am smoking orange krush and dancing around the cabin with the lovelies!!! peace


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;nXQFlAnSGRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXQFlAnSGRc[/video]


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;BPMeBPBhIlc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPMeBPBhIlc[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;jDAha2XYIOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDAha2XYIOY[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;TQ1m0SiZCy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQ1m0SiZCy4[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;b8sm8n1GoSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8sm8n1GoSs[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ci91xn3aars]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci91xn3aars[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 1, 2013)

It's Saturday night, and I feel sooo much better than I did just a few days ago.

[video=youtube;EWdeWITHb6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWdeWITHb6c[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;iol0B-clFFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iol0B-clFFM[/video]

Let's have a Foundations hit marathon. Shit, we're done.


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 1, 2013)

^^^ha ha ha They have one or two more 'postable' songs, but I agree that we have covered their best stuff.

Time to move on, but I'm staying in the late 60s.

[video=youtube;1ntcMjYL7hc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ntcMjYL7hc[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;rMbATaj7Il8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMbATaj7Il8[/video]

Been listening to this one quite a bit lately. Good Canadian group. Though I preferred it when I thought the lyric was "I like smoking lightning"


----------



## dolamic (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;FlPMJcYHiqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlPMJcYHiqM[/video]

The Doors, Changeling. Ever since Manzarek died I have been heavily listening to them again.
Wondering why I stopped listening to them in the first place. They have songs for every mood 
you could ever get into, and come out from better because of it. See me change!


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;BKGRijV8U3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKGRijV8U3s[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;YdwVVI4B3oY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdwVVI4B3oY[/video]

I see your Who and raise you Cream....this should be in the covers, but it's so good.


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 1, 2013)

^^^^Loving it!!


About that wall I was building....

[video=youtube;qK5InZbS9PA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qK5InZbS9PA[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;vGsq1K7f_yc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGsq1K7f_yc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 1, 2013)

Seeds?

[video=youtube;pKc4-NU9oP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKc4-NU9oP8[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 1, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Seeds?


I thought my dad was the only one who knew about them, props dude! lol

[video=youtube;T6dHxWw3Rj8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6dHxWw3Rj8[/video]

This is the only video version I could find of the song that sounded right. 
Best not to watch it lol


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks buddy!

Man, I feel good tonight!

[video=youtube;jfgnc6Ey0q0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfgnc6Ey0q0[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;dli-1qR8a38]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dli-1qR8a38[/video]

That 80's thread had this one in my head too. HIYO! HIYO!


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 1, 2013)

Damn, the 17 beers I've sucked down so far tonight are starting to really shake me, but I still feel awesome.

[video=youtube;ZAiWbqEbgfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAiWbqEbgfs[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;GM8_v4AwltM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GM8_v4AwltM[/video]

I don't usually drink beer, but when I do, I drink Coors.
Only when I'm trying to clean my urine for jobs lol
So far not drunk on 12-15 Coors Light, I lost count.


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 1, 2013)

ha ha ha ha ha If you whip out some Sam the Sham, I'm gonna have to dig up some Ray Stevens.

[video=youtube;tYn_6NjcopY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYn_6NjcopY[/video]

lol Sorry, but one reminds me of the other.


----------



## dolamic (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;MVPjtRUu2D8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVPjtRUu2D8[/video]

In that case I'm gonna have to bring out some Pinkard & Bowden!


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 2, 2013)

lmao Good stuff! And to think that just a couple of days ago I was posting shit like this...

[video=youtube;FQ5ob9B9yD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQ5ob9B9yD4[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;d2aeRg_yMSE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2aeRg_yMSE[/video]

You're gonna get me started doing some Eeefin' and Uhhhin'!
But for now, Mister Conway Twitty!


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 2, 2013)

Here's some Kenny Rogers from before he turned country.

[video=youtube;yZ8k6fVe25k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZ8k6fVe25k[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;lNcy1Ce5_yo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNcy1Ce5_yo[/video]

Touche!

First time I heard that Kenny Rogers song was in The Big Lebowski. Shit is DOPE


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;lmmiqwvbCOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmmiqwvbCOA[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;WANNqr-vcx0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0[/video]

Feed your head!


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 2, 2013)

I remember Jadesjewel caught me in this same music trap about 7 months ago. Thanks Jewel, and thank you dolamic!

[video=youtube;UIVe-rZBcm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIVe-rZBcm4[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;Eh44QPT1mPE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh44QPT1mPE[/video]

You're welcome, music is always good for the soul. A _young _Neil Young!


----------



## dolamic (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;HYQWsebvY7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYQWsebvY7A[/video]

Finally found eefing and uhhing!


----------



## ShesOnFire (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;UH3fuFAnfPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UH3fuFAnfPs[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;8uOy3WdT3mY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uOy3WdT3mY[/video]

My great grandmother's favorite banjo player. Sorry for being in such a country 
mood all of a sudden. Damn alcohol kicking in lol


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 2, 2013)

Well, ShesOnFire, that made me feel cold. Don't get me wrong, you keep right on doing your thing, but I need a blanket now. It's probably just the alcohol I been drinking.
I fully understand, Dolamic, the alcohol is kicking my but, too!

[video=youtube;g3ARioGCJww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3ARioGCJww[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;BdWEbweX1rQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdWEbweX1rQ[/video]

And on and on and on....


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 2, 2013)

I think I'm still a man. Yes, I am sure of this.

[video=youtube;AzN0mMx-sJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzN0mMx-sJg[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;0OvlVkc2GXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wd_o5VOWDH4[/video]

My great-grandfather was a violinist, my grandmother an organist, and my father plays the banjo.
2 out of 3 ain't bad! I got a million banjo jokes.... I play bass and guitar, I would love to be able to 
play the piano.


----------



## dolamic (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;u1e9qhkES3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1e9qhkES3E[/video]

My grandmother liked this stuff...got me into it too.
When Delinquent Habits sampled it, it blew my mind.


----------



## dolamic (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;3uVBproxpNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uVBproxpNQ[/video]

So why not put it right behind the OG?


----------



## dolamic (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;E7neUc396C8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7neUc396C8[/video]

And since I'm wearing my 311 shirt I might as well play some Nazzz!


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh damn, now your getting me into trumpet players. I only really know of this one....

[video=youtube;YWSevt_i51w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWSevt_i51w[/video]


----------



## NWGrower7 (Jun 2, 2013)

My girlfriends mouth on my cock.


----------



## dolamic (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;j6TmogXhOZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6TmogXhOZ8[/video]

Lemme get ya hep to another one... I like Mama Cass' version too.


----------



## NWGrower7 (Jun 2, 2013)

once again gargle gargle gargle is all i hear


----------



## dolamic (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;eJfOLZuc7P0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJfOLZuc7P0[/video]

Don't feed the ducks. All they do is quack, quack, quack.


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 2, 2013)

Excellent tunes tonight. I hate to say it, but the alcohol is getting the best of me. It's time for me to hit the sack and I'm going to try to check out with some dignity. Keep sharing the tunes, forever.

[video=youtube;9m1dnN5lpm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m1dnN5lpm4[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;e9TmQQQGddQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9TmQQQGddQ[/video]

Then a proper send off is in order....Ta!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;8D6pPgwafq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8D6pPgwafq0[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;LpDzGXIU09A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpDzGXIU09A[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;UVTAB3_WZtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVTAB3_WZtY[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 2, 2013)

[youtube]WgXN0kO1JEA[/youtube]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;slks16kDV08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slks16kDV08[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;UQG8fGXQBYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQG8fGXQBYo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;gatYuXwNOdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gatYuXwNOdY[/video]


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;UvNPFVYTZT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvNPFVYTZT4[/video]


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Jun 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;gAUMgureA6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAUMgureA6o[/video]

In life and death, Radioheads forever


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Jun 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;PB2SYop7AaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PB2SYop7AaY[/video]


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Jun 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;ve_4a0fFzHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve_4a0fFzHE[/video]

Please listen


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Jun 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;4PMxDi6N9KU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PMxDi6N9KU[/video]


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Jun 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;_Oalu4XDi3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Oalu4XDi3g[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;vBecM3CQVD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBecM3CQVD8[/video]


----------



## BygonEra (Jun 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;rVeMiVU77wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVeMiVU77wo[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;Zi_XLOBDo_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi_XLOBDo_Y[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;rLQJ4toj-JY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLQJ4toj-JY[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;-eSN8Cwit_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eSN8Cwit_s[/video]


hahaha.. throwback


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 4, 2013)

Ray LaMontagne - For the Summer

[video=youtube;UAJM0Jgir4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAJM0Jgir4I[/video]


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 4, 2013)

reminds me of some good ole days. 
[video=youtube_share;iPUwtyZglQI]http://youtu.be/iPUwtyZglQI[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 4, 2013)

Drive it home
[video=youtube_share;Zzyfcys1aLM]http://youtu.be/Zzyfcys1aLM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 4, 2013)

Eric Clapton - Pilgrim

[video=youtube;u4uNEUwuRuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4uNEUwuRuE[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 4, 2013)

same same but different. I like this bbc version
[video=youtube;Nl0FeA49k3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nl0FeA49k3A[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;sI6oVh8Xy80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI6oVh8Xy80[/video]

I lost a dear friend of mine last night, this is for her.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 4, 2013)

dolamic said:


> [video=youtube;sI6oVh8Xy80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI6oVh8Xy80[/video]
> 
> I lost a dear friend of mine last night, this is for her.


Sorry to hear that dolamic. seems to be a lot of that going around. I lost a cousin and an uncle in the last couple months. rip


----------



## danbridge (Jun 4, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GzMx9CnhVk

Smokin by Boston


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;8On3UiBOTdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8On3UiBOTdQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;mDYNuD4CwlI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDYNuD4CwlI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;85B_REWeNcM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85B_REWeNcM[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;V4JsdEihYeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4JsdEihYeo[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;6mlsUVAbVcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mlsUVAbVcM[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;N39lbx0p1TM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N39lbx0p1TM&amp;feature=fvwp&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;cATPLk559XY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cATPLk559XY[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;_2_gOpU0eWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2_gOpU0eWU[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;v5tr_L31StI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5tr_L31StI[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;s8rR7E6NfY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8rR7E6NfY4[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;T00eJSQimIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T00eJSQimIk[/video]


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 5, 2013)

Lightfoot was one of my dads favs when i was growing up. I could karioke those songs no prob, ive heard them so many times and never owned a single one of his albums.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;2NUkhMq_iRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NUkhMq_iRo[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Lightfoot was one of my dads favs when i was growing up. I could karioke those songs no prob, ive heard them so many times and never owned a single one of his albums.



I'd love to see that


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;FHixChYgGRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHixChYgGRI[/video]


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 5, 2013)

[youtube]Defmkz4SirE[/youtube]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;Fgs1knbGx18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fgs1knbGx18[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;CdqoNKCCt7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdqoNKCCt7A[/video]


----------



## Pistols&Crystals (Jun 5, 2013)

Always Alright by Alabama Shakes. Check em out


----------



## sullivan666 (Jun 6, 2013)

I've had this on repeat for the past few days:
[video=youtube_share;YYaGChm8RWw]http://youtu.be/YYaGChm8RWw[/video]

Courtesy of schmalpy over on TSD


----------



## NWGrower7 (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tIFlrffh4c


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;Nnw6HkUB17g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nnw6HkUB17g[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;jEJjDOIXiMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEJjDOIXiMc[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jun 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;8kjHmkalm-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kjHmkalm-8[/video]


----------



## Medical Grade (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTbpS5OWWaQ

[video=youtube;NTbpS5OWWaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTbpS5OWWaQ[/video]


----------



## Sativied (Jun 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;DohRa9lsx0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DohRa9lsx0Q[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 6, 2013)

All I can think of is Reservoir Dogs when I hear this now.


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;_jLGa4X5H2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jLGa4X5H2c[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;RH1tzDqy-8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RH1tzDqy-8s[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;xMZVJQvqeVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMZVJQvqeVc[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;iNPVqgh0u4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNPVqgh0u4Q[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 7, 2013)

dolamic said:


> All I can think of is Reservoir Dogs when I hear this now.


Lol me too

[youtube]oMe4kVNKvNk[/youtube]

Constantine..


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;E1nbvplgElw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1nbvplgElw[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;w3EQSjjZleM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3EQSjjZleM[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;-tVWsxLD5LU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tVWsxLD5LU[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 7, 2013)

JJ Grey & Mofro - Dirtfloorcracker

[video=youtube;0qLH9qgu4PA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qLH9qgu4PA[/video]


----------



## millie (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;mTa8U0Wa0q8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTa8U0Wa0q8[/video]


----------



## millie (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;UrMmr1oMPGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrMmr1oMPGA[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jun 7, 2013)

Its Friday night... time to crank it up
[video=youtube_share;5JuD9umfGo8]http://youtu.be/5JuD9umfGo8[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

OK! I'm reloaded! TalonToker, you down with me again tonight?

[video=youtube;_6L8NFcMakk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6L8NFcMakk[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jun 7, 2013)

I think Talon is busy tonight
[video=youtube_share;944wGt77Br4]http://youtu.be/944wGt77Br4[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;Mb1ZvUDvLDY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb1ZvUDvLDY[/video]

Well damn, I'm ready to rock


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;OhuLhcbY_08]http://youtu.be/OhuLhcbY_08[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;Rn3pigJrR10]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rn3pigJrR10[/video]

I'm in a Pac mood. I pour out a little for my friend tonight.... SKS 6/3/13


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;FWOsbGP5Ox4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWOsbGP5Ox4[/video]

Out on bail, fresh outta jail!


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jun 7, 2013)

I was feeling down awhile ago because I heard this on the tunein radio
[video=youtube;5UWRypqz5-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UWRypqz5-o&amp;feature=share&amp;list=RD02bJqk2yWUGTM[/video]
every time we were drunk we would sing it 
I miss my best friend dearly 12/16/02


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;b9SKxL9CnW0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9SKxL9CnW0[/video]

Always felt like I was, regardless of what people tell me....


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;GDcwBWWKGIs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDcwBWWKGIs[/video]

And just like that I'm pissed off, be glad you're not my girlfriend...


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jun 7, 2013)

Just drop by riu on your way home
Let's go get stoned
[video=youtube_share;gDhDUSmHvHQ]http://youtu.be/gDhDUSmHvHQ[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;lS-af9Q-zvQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lS-af9Q-zvQ[/video]

Iight, ya brought me back down to earth...


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ek0SgwWmF9w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek0SgwWmF9w[/video]

Not the worst, not the best. Friend from high school likes this shit....


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 7, 2013)

What's going on over here in this thread? Are you people on drugs? I certainly hope so!

[video=youtube;bzAGZT_XTAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzAGZT_XTAk[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> What's going on over here in this thread? Are you people on drugs. I hope so!


About time brother!


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;pHCdS7O248g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHCdS7O248g&amp;feature=share&amp;list=RD02KXewIR7 Y7cc[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;x8JloYez3Dk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8JloYez3Dk[/video]

But I can see her face in my mind....


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 7, 2013)

My computer is being a complete bitch tonight. It takes a good 45 seconds to load a page full of videos. haha I want to throw it out the window! Grrrrr

[video=youtube;u-isrqxNRX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-isrqxNRX8[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;uE-_PB3zOBM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uE-_PB3zOBM[/video]

Ba ba ba ba ba ba ba ba baba oooo maw maw ba ba ba ooo maw maw


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> My computer is being a complete bitch tonight. It takes a good 45 seconds to load a page full of videos. haha I want to throw it out the window! Grrrrr


May be your video card, I had to throw mine out the fucking door earlier this evening. Running on a Nvidia 210 currently like a boss.


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;U8VhRS-oNQQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8VhRS-oNQQ[/video]

Good ol classic punk style!


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;vwIPFgSaJp4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwIPFgSaJp4[/video]

Good ol classic S A N F O R D. Style


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;42BBdzzgPNM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42BBdzzgPNM[/video]

HS HS RAH RAH RAH!


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;kU2SRNU955c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kU2SRNU955c[/video]

I still don't wanna....


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;gkroIXktjgE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkroIXktjgE[/video]

It's time I got back too!


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 7, 2013)

lol I can't even keep up with two threads. haha

[video=youtube;2DOcro7VeDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DOcro7VeDo[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;YgSPaXgAdzE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSPaXgAdzE[/video]

Don't feel bad, you Loser


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;tN12Tg5ttpk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tN12Tg5ttpk[/video]

My old homie from the AOL days...


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;rOyj4ciJk34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOyj4ciJk34&amp;feature=share&amp;list=RD02F4OXrmx Dp44[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;EHV0zs0kVGg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHV0zs0kVGg[/video]

I suggest you go out to the record stores now and find all the Blues albums you can find!


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 7, 2013)

dolamic said:


> Don't feel bad, you Loser


Hey now, that's not nice!

[video=youtube;xdCrZfTkG1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdCrZfTkG1c[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 7, 2013)

This one probably belongs in the 80s thread, but oh well.

[video=youtube;TM4RtUo5s0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TM4RtUo5s0g[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jun 7, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> [video=youtube;xdCrZfTkG1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdCrZfTkG1c[/video]


damn Talon I hate when you do that now I have to find another song


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

Takes me back man, I was in a weird place, now I'm back in the 80's again lol


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 7, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> damn Talon I hate when you do that now I have to find another song


hahahahaha

It always comes back around at some point!

[video=youtube;AD_2Nl64z8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD_2Nl64z8M[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;D_P-v1BVQn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_P-v1BVQn8[/video]

My favorite of his....I'm too fuckin melancholy as many MANY exes have told me....


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;bkysjcs5vFU]http://youtu.be/bkysjcs5vFU[/video]
speaking of 80's


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;CBTOGVb_cQg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBTOGVb_cQg[/video]

Oh, I can go that way....
Another skating rink favorite...


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes!! As usual, Jadesjewel is right on. We need some 80s rock. 80s *Hard* rock.

[video=youtube;geHLdg_VNww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geHLdg_VNww[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;GiHdr4rWG98]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiHdr4rWG98[/video]

I can get a little hardcore...


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;44DqUFS2W3Q]http://youtu.be/44DqUFS2W3Q[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;7_7E9YETMHs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_7E9YETMHs[/video]

Always liked this version better than BS


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 7, 2013)

Didn't I post this same song last week? Oh well, it's a different band.

[video=youtube;-2FvK54LWCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2FvK54LWCg[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;0e8j3-TuzCs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0e8j3-TuzCs[/video]

80's for me is always Beasties! Nothing better! RIP MCA, I got it on my Boston Celtics hat and in my heart too, w3rd.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jun 7, 2013)

had to put one up with Randy
[video=youtube_share;ZcoweoZ6jpM]http://youtu.be/ZcoweoZ6jpM[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jun 7, 2013)

James was one of the poster boys on my wall haha
[video=youtube_share;1QP-SIW6iKY]http://youtu.be/1QP-SIW6iKY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;JK_DOJa99oo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JK_DOJa99oo[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> James was one of the poster boys on my wall haha


 BLEH! sound like my girlfriend, she loves some fuckin Metallica. I can't stand em.

This was 80's 90's for me, Rap and country, go figure.

[video=youtube;aGfgIQfpbWI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGfgIQfpbWI[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;nYd3vu0YXLk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYd3vu0YXLk[/video]

Can't put no possum in a cage.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jun 7, 2013)

aww you are just jealous he better looking then you j/k
soon enough you will see what I listened to during those times
[video=youtube_share;dz-Y4TfCcYU]http://youtu.be/dz-Y4TfCcYU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 7, 2013)

Your knocking Metallica? omg, I sense a jam coming on.

[video=youtube;O3IrqmsC2rY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3IrqmsC2rY[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes I am, in 1999 on Napster my handle was Fuck_Metallica

Mainly because they banned me for downloading their music.

[video=youtube;kKNLApfJNe4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKNLApfJNe4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;1-dK1Q-Z98U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-dK1Q-Z98U[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;TehFZ38kt6o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TehFZ38kt6o[/video]

That belongs in the covers


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;T_C5s7wXmn0]http://youtu.be/T_C5s7wXmn0[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Tj75Arhq5ho]http://youtu.be/Tj75Arhq5ho[/video]
 sorry dolamic


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 7, 2013)

I think I'm about to sink back into some really old shit. But first, this...

[video=youtube;-1vjMpTEecQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1vjMpTEecQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 7, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> sorry dolamic


Me too. Last one of Metallica from me tonight.

Dang Jewel! hahaha Need I say more?

[video=youtube;G-Bn_kD6QN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-Bn_kD6QN4[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_HDMCCLlGl4]http://youtu.be/_HDMCCLlGl4[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;Xk2uObQDKtw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk2uObQDKtw[/video]

Meh.

This is what I combated it with back in the day.


----------



## dolamic (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;YZBND3Btx0Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZBND3Btx0Q[/video]

And this...


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;3fa4HUiFJ6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fa4HUiFJ6c&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL242A866CB 3696270[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 8, 2013)

Remember that fat kid in the korner, that was me...

[video=youtube;3wES60h58vs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wES60h58vs[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;mcXYz0gtJeM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcXYz0gtJeM[/video]

This should be in the covers too, but it's too fucking good. Leadbelly rules!


----------



## dolamic (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;htmKZKR7oyc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htmKZKR7oyc[/video]

C'mon now, I'm the only one posting!


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jun 8, 2013)

last one for the night ...
[video=youtube;fkGUt4QYc08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkGUt4QYc08&amp;feature=share&amp;list=RD02-0jSYSzGE-0[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;5tNkrCwHcEg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tNkrCwHcEg[/video]

wi-wi-wi-wi-wi-wi-wicked shit!
Network intro to a dope ass beat.


----------



## dolamic (Jun 8, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> last one for the night ...


lightweight.


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 8, 2013)

dolamic said:


> lightweight.


Now dolamic, you be nice to Miss Jadesjewel. ALWAYS!!!

She is what you call "damn good people".

[video=youtube;8sZLzfm0GZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sZLzfm0GZU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 8, 2013)

It's official, I am completley drunk now. I will check out with this tune right here.

Love to all.....

[video=youtube;qn5CrzxFMbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qn5CrzxFMbg[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;4TYv2PhG89A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TYv2PhG89A[/video]


----------



## Sativied (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;7mEjmWnihrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mEjmWnihrc[/video]


----------



## Sativied (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;8vdmNmKnSn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vdmNmKnSn4[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;OgCv-qrlRrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgCv-qrlRrI[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;X7RMiaVLBW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7RMiaVLBW8[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;YdmlG6HGpXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdmlG6HGpXo&amp;list=PL_ji4of4D1MOADTXnzKSliBG bB_0yeVGb[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;g-pwilkUUto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-pwilkUUto[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;SvROb--vMd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvROb--vMd8[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

Reklaw said:


> [video=youtube;YdmlG6HGpXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdmlG6HGpXo&amp;list=PL_ji4of4D1MOADTXnzKSliBG bB_0yeVGb[/video]


actually played that at a homie's funeral.. (pouring liquor)


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;tJUwtq9MKq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJUwtq9MKq4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;Zbpa4WNUrhU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbpa4WNUrhU[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;sMpAt8lPfxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMpAt8lPfxo[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jun 8, 2013)

dolamic said:


> lightweight.


yea I'm more of a lover then a fighter
[video=youtube_share;IGVZOLV9SPo]http://youtu.be/IGVZOLV9SPo[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 8, 2013)

Come dancin Lil Sis!!
[video=youtube;AEeH5OkjeIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEeH5OkjeIY[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;hV_flOyF7E8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hV_flOyF7E8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;lAozKzXEuD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAozKzXEuD0[/video]


----------



## SlaveNoMore (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;zQc6_QVyMo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQc6_QVyMo8[/video]


----------



## SlaveNoMore (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;ohSGGALury4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohSGGALury4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 9, 2013)

Are any other people who post in this thread online right now? Geez, this whole site seems so dead right now.

[video=youtube;znKT3kdtZ00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znKT3kdtZ00[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;XrrO8YvZQfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrrO8YvZQfk[/video]


----------



## wanju (Jun 9, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZnUYsqw8BA


----------



## thump easy (Jun 9, 2013)

Ghost loft seconds


----------



## wanju (Jun 9, 2013)

OOps - I don't know how to load link so that it plays from the thread - can someone clue me in please


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;cOVzXYEU3Bk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOVzXYEU3Bk[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;hyWJCd1GYhw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyWJCd1GYhw[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;-xTGrfs5TXM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xTGrfs5TXM[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;TN4muAg7lOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TN4muAg7lOU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;XeolH-kzx4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeolH-kzx4c[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 9, 2013)

Beth Hart & Joe Bonamassa - Nutbush City Limits 

[video=youtube;0AMHOrklS2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AMHOrklS2E[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 9, 2013)

[youtube]5QWPzWrb-a0[/youtube]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;UxRtTeR0oO0]http://youtu.be/UxRtTeR0oO0[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;PniNdDr-iJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PniNdDr-iJo[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Y0Y_XRiJsCI]http://youtu.be/Y0Y_XRiJsCI[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;nmzHRGoKca0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmzHRGoKca0[/video]
Most enjoyable while elevated.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;dJ0_oTxIikU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJ0_oTxIikU[/video]
Mr. Marley


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 9, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> [video=youtube_share;UxRtTeR0oO0]http://youtu.be/UxRtTeR0oO0[/video]


I love Lita Ford! Great post Jadesjewel


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;ekhT0Myh-Zo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekhT0Myh-Zo[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 10, 2013)

[youtube]6ssoRXlOhqI[/youtube]

i can see your heads nodding and feet tapping from here!!


----------



## james2500 (Jun 10, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Beth Hart & Joe Bonamassa - Nutbush City Limits
> 
> [video=youtube;0AMHOrklS2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AMHOrklS2E[/video]


like your sig....i equate music as the sound the earth makes as it grinds on its axis


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you 

Music is one of my greatest joys in life... 

Gregg Allman - Queen of Hearts

[video=youtube;iyrFpR59_vQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyrFpR59_vQ[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;BEP_dPN3Haw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEP_dPN3Haw[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 10, 2013)

my favorite allman bro's
[video=youtube;Kv3RWqFlvJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kv3RWqFlvJs[/video]


----------



## Sativied (Jun 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;evA-R9OS-Vo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evA-R9OS-Vo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 10, 2013)

Come on and squeeze me....

[video=youtube;JSYgRYlhMW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSYgRYlhMW4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;06pIHuL631c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06pIHuL631c[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;-9mTXyLzIaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9mTXyLzIaM[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;PPHC0zFjE24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPHC0zFjE24[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 11, 2013)

Rock Opera was the mode of travel when I was 15. Haven't heard this in ages.
[video=youtube;7B0uEU5D_Og]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7B0uEU5D_Og[/video]


----------



## Sativied (Jun 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;_lK4cX5xGiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lK4cX5xGiQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;0vo23H9J8o8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vo23H9J8o8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;veCodY5YuYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veCodY5YuYY[/video]


----------



## hereshegrows (Jun 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;OmEjfwxT-BY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=OmEjfwxT-BY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 12, 2013)

^^^That was beautiful, hsg.

[video=youtube;WFOsSvP_ul4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFOsSvP_ul4[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2013)

Ditto..i love that song hsg

Wassup talon!


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;R-GtNNDKdN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-GtNNDKdN0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ditto..i love that song hsg
> 
> Wassup talon!


Hi there, Dr. G.

Everything's just peachy over here. Just doing ma thang. Hope your also doing well.

[video=youtube;FiO20eRUEB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiO20eRUEB8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 12, 2013)

Eric Gales - The Liar 

[video=youtube;C6OD9_fR0Lc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6OD9_fR0Lc[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;BBiwjatdl8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBiwjatdl8o[/video]


----------



## Sativied (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;0M9UCLchcDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0M9UCLchcDk[/video]
With a great intro from Robin Williams, watched it so many times it now belongs with the song.


----------



## Sativied (Jun 12, 2013)

One of the greatest ever:

[video=youtube;mLqHDhF-O28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLqHDhF-O28[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 12, 2013)

Allen Stone - Contact High

[video=youtube;u23HiFKGlME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u23HiFKGlME[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 12, 2013)

Fleetwood Mac with Peter Green - Oh Well

[video=youtube;Il9HYFqJYe0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Il9HYFqJYe0[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;sTcgwgujOe8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTcgwgujOe8[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;iv2Ylk8t1nw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iv2Ylk8t1nw[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;q1Et1siZhTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1Et1siZhTk[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;soe1m5IscyE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soe1m5IscyE[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;kPLSlbDTd7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPLSlbDTd7Q[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;geoHrs-2NI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geoHrs-2NI4[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;QZ4ORxSD_HQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZ4ORxSD_HQ[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;8B2HZwmzfXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8B2HZwmzfXM[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;Scu81EW4UC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Scu81EW4UC8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;OCwigPhpiXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCwigPhpiXs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;-oPalFTEJ8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oPalFTEJ8E[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;q6qHaBD89ZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6qHaBD89ZM[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;JpmbCu3rPFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpmbCu3rPFc[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;73-5iNwb7qo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73-5iNwb7qo[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;fnrCdsicThk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnrCdsicThk[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;6ODNxy3YOPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ODNxy3YOPU[/video]

Reminded me of this cannawizard, goes out to my homie Frost still sittin in a cell.


----------



## Moebius (Jun 13, 2013)

Not my usual but a nice song.

[video=youtube;pkeDBwsIaZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkeDBwsIaZw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 13, 2013)

I heard this one on the radio last night and now it's stuck in my head.

[video=youtube;Zw08wUJLGpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zw08wUJLGpo[/video]


----------



## Moebius (Jun 13, 2013)

Again not my usual but I particularly enjoy the first movement of Chabrier's 'Suite pastorale'

[video=youtube;qgJW9F9EUgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgJW9F9EUgI[/video]


----------



## RedRick (Jun 13, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co3qMdkucM0 

awesome video


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 13, 2013)

I couldn't find a postable version of this, so.....

Marvin Hamlisch - The Entertainer


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 13, 2013)

Now I have this song on my mind...Maybe the previous one made me think of the circus.

[video=youtube;_lr-jzy-CNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lr-jzy-CNM[/video]


----------



## Moebius (Jun 13, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Now I have this song on my mind...Maybe the previous one made me think of the circus.
> 
> [video=youtube;_lr-jzy-CNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lr-jzy-CNM[/video]


Listening to that made me feel like I was in a hall of mirrors. 15 seconds and my stomach felt qweasy. lol.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;52uOKSzyp00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52uOKSzyp00[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;fJuapp9SORA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJuapp9SORA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 13, 2013)

ZZ Top - Fool for Your Stockings/Nasty Dogs & Funky Kings

[video=youtube;wT3Kh-GgMbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT3Kh-GgMbU[/video]


----------



## ricky1lung (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;2NeRH6IhMz8]http://youtu.be/2NeRH6IhMz8[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;LanCLS_hIo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LanCLS_hIo4[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;I8ervKXI0xk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8ervKXI0xk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;RKdNu39kghQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKdNu39kghQ[/video]


----------



## Sativied (Jun 13, 2013)

Read the subtitles... 

[video=youtube;vLNEJ0GeRXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLNEJ0GeRXU[/video]


----------



## Moebius (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;KaOC9danxNo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=KaOC9danxNo#![/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;mmceSj07_fs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmceSj07_fs[/video]


----------



## djxtreme (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;owZ-Q29_Alw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owZ-Q29_Alw[/video] for ganga smokers every where


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 13, 2013)

--<Intermission Music>--
[video=youtube;GdE5ictJV7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdE5ictJV7I[/video]

Because I am just *so* stoned right now!


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;avhFyFm3Nj8]http://youtu.be/avhFyFm3Nj8[/video]


----------



## millie (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;2Ox1Tore9nw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ox1Tore9nw[/video]


----------



## millie (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;eUKz2fvb6jY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUKz2fvb6jY[/video]


----------



## millie (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;vBecM3CQVD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBecM3CQVD8[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;n_yRvxy9HVs]http://youtu.be/n_yRvxy9HVs[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 13, 2013)

[youtube]ARn9E87DNLg[/youtube]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;r4UNoECibYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4UNoECibYk&amp;feature=share&amp;list=RD02c2JSUXa Y-tw[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;WP7Oh8sSH6c]http://youtu.be/WP7Oh8sSH6c[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 14, 2013)

[youtube]P_WyB1Yunqw[/youtube]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;z_L4RtU1iRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_L4RtU1iRg[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;PXp-T2IEpm0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXp-T2IEpm0[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;WM1RChZk1EU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM1RChZk1EU[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;_mIdeTnk8k0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mIdeTnk8k0[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;CsihHoyqwWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsihHoyqwWY[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;xD99pd7_nEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xD99pd7_nEw[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65k6Rgg0_sI

Damn edit won't work, Oh well phiznuck it.

TalonToker I'm on tonight, what you feeling for some tunes?


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm leaving right now to take the girlfriend to the airport as she has some weekend training seminar thing she has to go to. When I get back....it's on baby. Oh, it is sooooo on. lol

Got a case of beers chillin' in the fridge too. I'm going to have a hard time not speeding to get back here. haha

I'll be back in 2-2.5 hours.


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

Frickin' sweet, got me a case of Coors too brother.
I'll hold it down til ya get back, we rockin' -n- rollin' tonight


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;JBfjU3_XOaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBfjU3_XOaA[/video]

It ain't me!


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;smoLvMukdNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smoLvMukdNA[/video]

Too cool for the 2nd grade

Fuckers are wicked good live


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;ImKY6TZEyrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImKY6TZEyrI[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;xfSqQ-oe3PE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfSqQ-oe3PE[/video]

Little known band that never got real hot. Sounded good to me back in 2000.
Almost on post 666, whatever shall it be >


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;2VFJB-ZeVqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VFJB-ZeVqM[/video]

I'm getting there, shit's gonna be wickkked.


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;qKXIk45pL0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKXIk45pL0o[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;sdK6z52zt1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdK6z52zt1Y[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

After much deliberation and voices in my head, I have decided on this as my 666th post.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XacvydVrhuI

I wanted to include all 6, but they will be coming forthwith....


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;aa3rBVb3v4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aa3rBVb3v4g[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;BITiY8M_oDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BITiY8M_oDo[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;aqO8LpE0GU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqO8LpE0GU4[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;Lrbi3yOkYiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lrbi3yOkYiU[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;4MBZ0khYOhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MBZ0khYOhQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;IKpEoRlcHfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKpEoRlcHfA[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;iyd8dY8rRtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyd8dY8rRtA[/video]

Right on man, Alice Cooper fuckin rocks


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;CXNNsbUhN-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXNNsbUhN-U[/video]

These old boys pretty savvy too in their own way.


----------



## millie (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;o69xf2ZT9sY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o69xf2ZT9sY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;x6-xj2RAaOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6-xj2RAaOw[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

1134 post hell yeah!

[video=youtube;iORpLPmFfHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iORpLPmFfHU[/video]

fucking shit roflmao


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;XoMWa3jRtLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoMWa3jRtLo[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;4JI-ZcvoYPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JI-ZcvoYPI[/video]

Best new band I have heard in a decade.


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;keDbUJPWWHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keDbUJPWWHQ[/video]

Girl can sing!


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 14, 2013)

This is some brand new stuff that I really like. Have you heard black joe? He's got a few good tunes, all old blues style.

[video=youtube;tcwgY2NFoCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcwgY2NFoCU[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> This is some brand new stuff that I really like. Have you heard black joe? He's got a few good tunes, all old blues style.


Have not heard of them, but I do like them. I love the blues.
Halloween I dress up as Jake, my homeboy is Elwood. 
My car is a blue PT, it goes by Elwood or Eleanor depending on my mood.
I'm down til I fuckin DIE. 
too many beers I get emotional....tears of a clown....


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;DPtK5V5wKz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPtK5V5wKz0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 14, 2013)

More joe.....

[video=youtube;TX50U0duMJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TX50U0duMJw[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;P9iiO-EVb-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9iiO-EVb-A[/video]

I recommend you go out and buy all the blues albums you can!


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;hn_PF4L470w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn_PF4L470w[/video]

One of my favorites of all time


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;cu7gafphe9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu7gafphe9M[/video]

I go from new to OG, can't help it, kuhn kuhn kuhn!


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;y5tOpyipNJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5tOpyipNJs[/video]

Me and Kurt, we have an opinion of this great man.


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;PsfcUZBMSSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsfcUZBMSSg[/video]

My favorite Leadbelly song, love the Nirvana cover, it's what turned me onto Leadbelly.
No one in my country ass po-dunk high school ever heard of him before. 
All they knew was Travis Tritt and Garth Brooks....puke....


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;SUi_Dtcg0C4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUi_Dtcg0C4[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;KbtO_Ayjw0M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbtO_Ayjw0M[/video]

For an old GF of mine.
Always think of her when I hear this tune


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;80PLMdnZcdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80PLMdnZcdo[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;MH78z5hiGD0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MH78z5hiGD0[/video]

Jim


No one can do it better. At least not in this moment in time..


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 15, 2013)

True, but we do have a contender...

[video=youtube;sn_3s9wmZuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sn_3s9wmZuQ[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;zjGeKaxo3qc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjGeKaxo3qc[/video]

I can listen to some Zeppelin, but not close to the Doors to me.


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;WW39n-KuRaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WW39n-KuRaU[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;mblBauoZhJQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mblBauoZhJQ[/video]

WTF I have 30/30 megs up and down, yet youtube gives me lag like an aol 56k connect via 1996


Good lyrics man, gotta listen


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm running out of gas fast. Ready for some .

[video=youtube;c--qOJ9PJZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c--qOJ9PJZs[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;EvGJvzwKqg0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvGJvzwKqg0[/video]

What happened to that case man? You like the Hare and I'm the Tortoise, slow and steady, I lost count on beers.


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 15, 2013)

haha I'm not gone yet, but it's like I hit a wall on the drinking. I'm about 15 beers in, and it's getting me good. I need to eat something again.

[video=youtube;93S_l0qZrXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93S_l0qZrXA[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;Oo2RKAHu-kI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oo2RKAHu-kI[/video]

Try this.......


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 15, 2013)

I had something to eat and just like that, I can drink again! lol I still feel tired though. I'll stay up 'till I pass out.

The guitar solo in this song kicks but.

[video=youtube;4n5JIHYUYgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n5JIHYUYgs[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 15, 2013)

Man man man, my bossman loved these dudes.
He rode me up to pick up my car when I first bought it when no one else would.
Good dude, KW.
Bought him the best of CD as a gift for being a good friend. 
Miss him man, miss my friends, dont have many left.

[video=youtube;l38CIbuOPHw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l38CIbuOPHw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 15, 2013)

Gypsy queen? It must be DUSTY TIME! lol

[video=youtube;osVaF4t-zFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osVaF4t-zFc[/video]


----------



## 650baquet (Jun 15, 2013)

thought i would be listening to the new Megadeth album more...but i had my doubts ever since the Super Collider single. Sure someone who has never ever listened to Megadeth prior to this album might fancy it more.....what's up with bands changing their ways!!! if we like something a lot don't fuckin change it lol...well guess i'm back to the oldies but goodies


----------



## dolamic (Jun 15, 2013)

Too much, caught up with me. gone gone gone....


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 15, 2013)

Lightweight....lol I'm just messing with ya buddy. You be safe and come back for more.

[video=youtube;V1_Op4-G33M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1_Op4-G33M[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 15, 2013)

Cynthia & Jerry got a message they're sayin': 
"ALL THE SQUARES GO HOME!"
[video=youtube;Jn2PNlhvy8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jn2PNlhvy8E[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 15, 2013)

Get on up......Rub a dub & Dance to the music man!
[video=youtube;i5PZQMwL7iE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5PZQMwL7iE[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;NzdUy90vTuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzdUy90vTuk[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;LXO-jKksQkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXO-jKksQkM[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;KHF9itPLUo4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHF9itPLUo4[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;eJlN9jdQFSc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJlN9jdQFSc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;x0An-YoFWxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0An-YoFWxQ[/video]


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;HuaMIVFEEi8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=HuaMIVFEEi8[/video]


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 15, 2013)

Just found this song...music lovers will enjoy
[youtube]JK24_c3paAc[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;Gw0YKg07Zz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gw0YKg07Zz0[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;kV0fsIPl4mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kV0fsIPl4mc[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;YYPq5LitN1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYPq5LitN1U&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;Mq6X4lWxask]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mq6X4lWxask[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;fwux1A5hBdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwux1A5hBdQ&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jun 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;JxxukELEfo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxxukELEfo8[/video]


----------



## potpimp (Jun 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ek8ejHBZ1uo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek8ejHBZ1uo[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jun 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;Lp3kcHchD1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp3kcHchD1Y[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;xqrCGJwdfgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqrCGJwdfgA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 18, 2013)

Leon Russell - Lady Blue 

[video=youtube;5xDyq_RcSo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xDyq_RcSo8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 18, 2013)

Freddie King - Going Down

[video=youtube;ofTxORtvYcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofTxORtvYcc[/video]


----------



## ambedexteras (Jun 18, 2013)

Dont know how to post video Buttt....

Stephen Marley (bob marleys Son) You're gonna leave 
Also same artist. Hey Baby.

been listening to these 2 and like 6 others all morning....suggest u all do the same lol


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;Sg9glFAv84k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sg9glFAv84k[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 18, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> Dont know how to post video Buttt....
> 
> Stephen Marley (bob marleys Son) You're gonna leave
> Also same artist. Hey Baby.
> ...


When you make a post, click on the icon that looks like an old film strip.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;ydRDzKu-_OE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydRDzKu-_OE[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;9jiUlJuX-O0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jiUlJuX-O0[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;WoIfglXAbh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoIfglXAbh0[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;qFhM1XZsh6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFhM1XZsh6o[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 18, 2013)

speaking of mississippi...
[video=youtube;3jVU7HNqM-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jVU7HNqM-0[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;hMK7UNIw-2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMK7UNIw-2s[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jun 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;TfTu7xmwfn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfTu7xmwfn8[/video]
"So why do you take me ganja away?"


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 19, 2013)

Mike Zito/Ana Popovic - Judgement Day

[video=youtube;fhKibFo84Vg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhKibFo84Vg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 19, 2013)

Munkee I love me some RL Burnside, thanks for posting!! 

RL Burnside - Poor Black Mattie 

[video=youtube;c8RtayjqqIw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8RtayjqqIw[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;bBJ9RnbK8G4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBJ9RnbK8G4[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;lStUHwwvl9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lStUHwwvl9o[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 19, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Munkee I love me some RL Burnside, thanks for posting!!
> 
> RL Burnside - Poor Black Mattie
> 
> ...


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;R044sleOW6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R044sleOW6I[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;oYhw4mU3tZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYhw4mU3tZc[/video]

That's what I hoiiiiid about huhhhhr


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;Qk2pe58jt98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk2pe58jt98[/video]


----------



## potpimp (Jun 19, 2013)

I've been on a Boston kick this week. Right this moment "Long Time" is playing.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 20, 2013)

hahahahahahahah just found this one on youtube. hahahahahah I wish I had some "low flying planes" hahahahahahaha


[video=youtube;VpoE6yzZrxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpoE6yzZrxo[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;L4iCaDCX3jY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4iCaDCX3jY[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;bW51nUl0UJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW51nUl0UJc[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;r9uEtplq6CI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9uEtplq6CI[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;0wrsZog8qXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wrsZog8qXg[/video]


----------



## potpimp (Jun 20, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I like this version much better.
> 
> [video=youtube;ip5e9NUvX6A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip5e9NUvX6A&amp;hd=1[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;tjrgi_L1wyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjrgi_L1wyo[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;bvRc7pwnt0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvRc7pwnt0U[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;R_GpitzFK50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_GpitzFK50[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;lDc-uo1-VTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDc-uo1-VTk[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 20, 2013)

Reklaw said:


> [video=youtube;lDc-uo1-VTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDc-uo1-VTk[/video]


Oh snaps! He looks just like his pops~


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;np8GaFHD9Lg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np8GaFHD9Lg[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh sure, gangsta rap then Iron Maiden. I can see that.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 20, 2013)

dolamic said:


> Oh sure, gangsta rap then Iron Maiden. I can see that.


Lol.. Hey, at least it wasn't taylor swift.. haha


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;bhOGV3Qo9sU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhOGV3Qo9sU[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;6fVE8kSM43I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fVE8kSM43I[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 20, 2013)

now back to rap~

[video=youtube;TsMMuXZZUm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsMMuXZZUm8[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;cXRqX50681o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXRqX50681o[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 20, 2013)

We want the three degrees!
We want the three degrees!
We want the three degrees!


----------



## dolamic (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;vwIPFgSaJp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwIPFgSaJp4[/video]

All of meeeeee


----------



## dolamic (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;8nkalRu-r2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nkalRu-r2s[/video]

With the 3 Degrees...OOOOOH!


----------



## dolamic (Jun 20, 2013)

I see Talon on tonight!


----------



## dolamic (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;hfA_mKHT1_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfA_mKHT1_I[/video]

I don't even like Shakespeare, but I believe you could solve all racial and religious wars with this simple speech.


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey buddy! What's going on? I haven't been on here since Saturday night. It feels great to be back.

[video=youtube;L8UoUXmKH_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8UoUXmKH_A[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;NPZ8I9qRRSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPZ8I9qRRSI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;nC9P8-B42cA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nC9P8-B42cA[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;D4aob4zlhIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4aob4zlhIk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;f4wCkkMVpzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4wCkkMVpzk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;foJFbntwLh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foJFbntwLh0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 20, 2013)

I just can't stop.

[video=youtube;PunXMzIuoSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PunXMzIuoSU[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;NRtvqT_wMeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRtvqT_wMeY[/video]

I heard this one in the grocery store today, chilling vid


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;ousaiByU1ko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ousaiByU1ko[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;-oqAU5VxFWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oqAU5VxFWs[/video]

Touche!


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 20, 2013)

hahaha

[video=youtube;OO3kWNHyZOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO3kWNHyZOE[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;GaUqpnHvua8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaUqpnHvua8[/video]

Oh I can go that way!


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;4iiryJwvDtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iiryJwvDtc[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;Wuhj0uFY_Bs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wuhj0uFY_Bs[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;K5JjTDrHKMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5JjTDrHKMk[/video]

ooooOoOOooOoOooOooohhhHhHhhHHHHhHhhhhh.....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 20, 2013)

[youtube]vk24UKKI4yY[/youtube]


----------



## danbridge (Jun 20, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iywaBOMvYLI


----------



## dolamic (Jun 20, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> [youtube]vk24UKKI4yY[/youtube]


Old friend I know loves this band, never heard of them before....

[video=youtube;w8KQmps-Sog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8KQmps-Sog[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;O55-tpWBELM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O55-tpWBELM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;YXcYZsqkZ-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXcYZsqkZ-g[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;rP-w1ZCwWLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP-w1ZCwWLs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 20, 2013)

Well, ok then....

[video=youtube;mHZtzCiiQDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHZtzCiiQDc[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;oHHvqncASrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHHvqncASrI[/video]

BAM!


----------



## millie (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;SbyAZQ45uww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbyAZQ45uww[/video]


----------



## millie (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;hlVBg7_08n0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlVBg7_08n0[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;EzGhc9XRv9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzGhc9XRv9Q[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;1hKSYgOGtos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hKSYgOGtos[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;xvaEJzoaYZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;JfBdMXhpQnU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfBdMXhpQnU[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 21, 2013)

This puts me in a better mood mostimes 

[video=youtube;1lyu1KKwC74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lyu1KKwC74[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;pp95olCn3lY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pp95olCn3lY[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;zRIbf6JqkNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRIbf6JqkNc[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;BHRyMcH6WMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHRyMcH6WMM[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 21, 2013)

Some of my friends didn't like the whole orchestra thing. I thought it was great.


[video=youtube;VR6MNyGM9TI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VR6MNyGM9TI[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;mthU7H4FOvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mthU7H4FOvw[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;vL5sdu3pNrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vL5sdu3pNrU[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;RF1-UDPQySg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF1-UDPQySg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 21, 2013)

It's Funkalicious Friday!

Average White Band - Cut The Cake 

[video=youtube;OFzNXUUSFF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFzNXUUSFF0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 21, 2013)

AWB? Nice one 2rollingstoned!

[video=youtube;fZKn7VuoCpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZKn7VuoCpE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;mndqgZG4uYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mndqgZG4uYo[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 21, 2013)

metasynth put this up the other day. First time I heard it. I liked it and added it to itunes.

[video=youtube;LnDF3TNYiBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnDF3TNYiBM[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 21, 2013)

[youtube]yGOvKJYDXXs[/youtube]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;5dEsAuINNKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dEsAuINNKo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 21, 2013)

This song is way too short. Killer little jam, though.

[video=youtube;KKQeYhOmmFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKQeYhOmmFo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;tBa90UXusoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBa90UXusoM[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;-4GZFbCqx18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4GZFbCqx18[/video]

And this can go in the 80's as well! :X


----------



## Medical Grade (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;CscA6oL1VJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CscA6oL1VJU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZOuZmEKmtWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOuZmEKmtWQ[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;6STQwYCY2MA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6STQwYCY2MA[/video]

I was listening to them last night


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;8PZWGGkrMCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PZWGGkrMCk[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;NKtVO-UHhYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKtVO-UHhYQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;YTuJYebKLQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTuJYebKLQE[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;iDPjYZxi0n8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDPjYZxi0n8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 21, 2013)

I just got my phone call....I'll have to sign off in a few minutes.

[video=youtube;JoM_5aT9Gks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoM_5aT9Gks[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;yzI00jEaJ4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzI00jEaJ4Q[/video]

as it fades away in the distance, a satin bird squawks....


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;kqXSBe-qMGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqXSBe-qMGo[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;nEPeTL6ol6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEPeTL6ol6c[/video]


----------



## Robert Lau (Jun 22, 2013)

I love this song!!!
[video=youtube;iBcX9plkfpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=iBcX9plkfpU[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;vUSzL2leaFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUSzL2leaFM[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;YpugK0RpEaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpugK0RpEaU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 22, 2013)

Earlier in the week I bought a new video card and just now I had my internet connection upgraded to fiber, making it almost 6X faster.
Finally, it's not so painful to open a page full of videos. This is good. Yes, this is very, very good.

[video=youtube;TXmLjbTBcdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXmLjbTBcdU[/video]


----------



## Sativied (Jun 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;hbnPkK76Ask]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbnPkK76Ask[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;b-SEGreDK1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-SEGreDK1A[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;_1xXYeNrW9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1xXYeNrW9k[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 22, 2013)

Fallin back on that ass

[video=youtube;fhr5UBZh1rY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhr5UBZh1rY[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;QQNO_r2VG70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQNO_r2VG70[/video]

OH! who doesn't like ciara? 

smokin


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;QMDgAevEJds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMDgAevEJds[/video]


Hey, you want WHAT with me?!
I'm gonna tell you one time,
don't FUCK with me!
Get down!
Cause I ain't got nothin' to lose,
and I'm havin a bad day,
don't make me take it out on you!​


----------



## dolamic (Jun 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;O2tuMfhvdXk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2tuMfhvdXk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 22, 2013)

Delbert McClinton - Every time I roll the Dice 

[video=youtube;FNd0OMUPMR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNd0OMUPMR4[/video]


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 22, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urZyDvw9-z4&feature=youtube_gdata_player[youtube]urZyDvw9-z4[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 22, 2013)

^^^Glad you got that straightened out, I was rooting for ya.

[video=youtube;kctlBvsaFuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kctlBvsaFuE[/video]


----------



## silasraven (Jun 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;WydGM_8U6yc]http://youtu.be/WydGM_8U6yc[/video]


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 22, 2013)

How come I can't see if my video posted?? Can you see it at all? All I see is a blank spot in my post wtf... I know I'm embedding it right


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 22, 2013)

This is what I see...


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 22, 2013)

I love this tune. It's so sexy...

[video=youtube;tUXJ5QKzm1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUXJ5QKzm1o[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;UW32D_Y4Bhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW32D_Y4Bhg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;5m78sklWPpA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5m78sklWPpA[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 23, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urZyDvw9-z4&feature=youtube_gdata_player[youtube]urZyDvw9-z4[/youtube]


I almost played that on here the other night!


----------



## dolamic (Jun 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;N9qYF9DZPdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9qYF9DZPdw[/video]

His predecessor.


----------



## davyj3sus (Jun 23, 2013)

Red Hot Chili Peppers radio on Pandora, as simple as it has to be


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 23, 2013)

Red and White, Blue suede shoes.

[video=youtube;Wm8Wra4VykE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wm8Wra4VykE[/video]


----------



## Sativied (Jun 23, 2013)

[video]http://www.vevo.com/watch/robin-thicke/blurred-lines-unrated-version/USUV71300526[/video]

The brunette is just perfect :drewl:


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;lWwcZpnHVic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWwcZpnHVic[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;O7ZbM7ak8uw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7ZbM7ak8uw[/video]


----------



## Kingesh (Jun 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;-qvSs1z0SyE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qvSs1z0SyE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 24, 2013)

Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name of

[video=youtube;8GKdH2GwaO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GKdH2GwaO4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;aOnKCcjP8Qs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOnKCcjP8Qs[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 24, 2013)

[youtube]Jl6MBNSrHVk[/youtube]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 25, 2013)

Paul Rodgers & Jeff Beck - Rollin Stone

[video=youtube;g5hAlMiREQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5hAlMiREQk[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jun 25, 2013)

What a beautiful day outside! Time to hit the bong then hit the pool. 

[video=youtube;yG0oBPtyNb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG0oBPtyNb0[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;4ha8rZEK_ig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ha8rZEK_ig[/video]


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;FZRSCzW5Gu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=FZRSCzW5Gu4[/video] stay high SH420


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jun 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;LGCq3RBo54c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGCq3RBo54c[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;htb84WfTg2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htb84WfTg2c[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;FycEXLwv0bw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FycEXLwv0bw[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;4o41JGN-Igs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4o41JGN-Igs[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 26, 2013)

LeRoux - New Orleans Ladies

[video=youtube;CPQIfN1D5xA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPQIfN1D5xA[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;o9PuAm7d0PA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9PuAm7d0PA[/video]


----------



## phyxel (Jun 26, 2013)

"Fuck you too bitch, call the cops!"
I'ma kill you and them loud ass motherfuckin barkin dogs
And when the cops came through
me and Dre stood next to a burnt down house
Wit a can full of gas and a hand full of matches
And still weren't found out

[video=youtube;E5a93wABHNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5a93wABHNM[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;W7sgUzdl5GU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7sgUzdl5GU[/video]

ssuuwwwooooppp~


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 26, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti-ZyknYvWU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 26, 2013)

[Youtube]Ti-ZyknYvWU&feature[/YouTube]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;W85TPepF8Rg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W85TPepF8Rg[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;lvLNfueKDD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvLNfueKDD0[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;aFnePRo0qsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFnePRo0qsY[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 26, 2013)

[youtube]OhhOU5FUPBE[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;FFltXDMQsQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFltXDMQsQQ[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jun 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;b1S30zTvbWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1S30zTvbWk[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;r2hdLFg_Nbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2hdLFg_Nbw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 27, 2013)

Rolling Stones - Doom & Gloom

[video=youtube;p_AKGfGQbzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_AKGfGQbzE[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;cmXZuv5BaHg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmXZuv5BaHg[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;5NV6Rdv1a3I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NV6Rdv1a3I[/video]


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;68RaaYFLznI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68RaaYFLznI[/video]


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 27, 2013)

[youtube]XX7qpR4Mr-I[/youtube]


----------



## sohighifly (Jun 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;nkZfX3GMsVc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkZfX3GMsVc[/video]


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;h0L7TzE_94E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0L7TzE_94E[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 28, 2013)

Gregg Allman - These Days

[video=youtube;zCUxJFtTFNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCUxJFtTFNk[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;707rOf54zfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=707rOf54zfI[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;EVtuaAGX7iw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVtuaAGX7iw[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;4o41JGN-Igs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4o41JGN-Igs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;QR4vE9xL3yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=QR4vE9xL3yk&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 30, 2013)

Smoking a fatty just relaxing on the deck with the mutts in the backyard.
Neil Young, keeping me sane one song at a time.
[video=youtube_share;Q7jeb_D08XA]http://youtu.be/Q7jeb_D08XA[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;bdVqw5_2db4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdVqw5_2db4[/video]


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 30, 2013)

Moshpit - Revolt from within:

[video=youtube;kCF4T9ERMGc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCF4T9ERMGc[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jun 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;4-za64oHPgQ]http://youtu.be/4-za64oHPgQ[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jul 1, 2013)

Happy Canada day 
puff puff pass
[video=youtube_share;zL74WPuUElI]http://youtu.be/zL74WPuUElI[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jul 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;X6-mo4jS8VI]http://youtu.be/X6-mo4jS8VI[/video]


----------



## slabhead (Jul 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;ReQsRgQXgQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReQsRgQXgQY[/video]


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jul 2, 2013)

[h=1]Hacktivist - Unlike Us:[/h]
[video=youtube;qJrEBqTCK50]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJrEBqTCK50[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 2, 2013)

Hill Country Revue - Raise your right hand

[video=youtube;lmQjxRspwag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmQjxRspwag[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jul 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;nYIySvED3NM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYIySvED3NM[/video]


----------



## resinousflowers (Jul 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;hnpQrYs8oKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnpQrYs8oKA&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUbrXziUkjSN9NpDP_B6EEVQ[/video]


----------



## resinousflowers (Jul 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;owlwpnNC6hU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owlwpnNC6hU&amp;list=UUbrXziUkjSN9NpDP_B6EEVQ[/video]


----------



## resinousflowers (Jul 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;SuOko9WSIww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuOko9WSIww&amp;list=UUbrXziUkjSN9NpDP_B6EEVQ[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;h5BrE1Pi5cU]http://youtu.be/h5BrE1Pi5cU[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 3, 2013)

Mato Nanji & Indigenous - Someone like you

[video=youtube;4ZNffohooWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZNffohooWw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;lfiB78imYqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfiB78imYqI[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;jAoUgKVpe10]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAoUgKVpe10[/video]

Peace Talon.


----------



## dolamic (Jul 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;W-o6jd1qecM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-o6jd1qecM[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jul 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;2zHGPaQYAVc]http://youtu.be/2zHGPaQYAVc[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jul 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;WANNqr-vcx0]http://youtu.be/WANNqr-vcx0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 3, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Peace Talon.


Thank you biz. You have no idea how much that means to me right now.



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Sunbiz1 again*

[video=youtube;RVSINrcpXR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVSINrcpXR4[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jul 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;Z_Sf0gi-mGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_Sf0gi-mGI[/video]


----------



## Carver1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Well I am listening the Demi Lovato songs... because I love her voice and her songs.. my most favorite song is Sky scraper and Heart Attack.. but I also have many other in my play list you can say it on the top of the list. Those who never listen these songs before should try once.


----------



## Reklaw (Jul 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;O5mSWLnJXY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5mSWLnJXY0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 4, 2013)

She said it's cold
It feels like Independence Day
And I can't break away from this parade

[video=youtube;XyFpBvjew1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyFpBvjew1M[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;_Mnw9uiYggU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Mnw9uiYggU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 4, 2013)

Here's one for all the haters.

[video=youtube;8kB7OR161-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kB7OR161-U[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;lMsIrKjSM6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMsIrKjSM6Y[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 4, 2013)

One more...

[video=youtube;XdztC8tO6zo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdztC8tO6zo[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;PdLIerfXuZ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdLIerfXuZ4[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;bt8EbgqxOy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bt8EbgqxOy8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 5, 2013)

The more I hear from this guy, the more I love him. He's so young, but he sing's like he's a 50-60 year old blues master. Here's a vid of a live performance from Mr. Lewis.

[video=youtube;cchdkU31WPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cchdkU31WPo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;wEKkJHSO8A0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEKkJHSO8A0[/video]


----------



## ibob (Jul 6, 2013)

Depressing


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;yt-Q-su4PUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yt-Q-su4PUQ[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;h3h--K5928M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3h--K5928M[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 7, 2013)

Time for a little Zappa....

[video=youtube;zvepB7uYoAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvepB7uYoAo[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jul 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;li7FZ6E8HOo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=li7FZ6E8HOo[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 8, 2013)

Rival Sons - All Over the Road 

[video=youtube;AE_GQSPMtc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AE_GQSPMtc8[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;Pk_UsNIGETs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk_UsNIGETs[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jul 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;hFLiKLoxWD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFLiKLoxWD8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 9, 2013)

Monophonics -Sure is Funky

[video=youtube;t4u83UD2YdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4u83UD2YdQ[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jul 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;Pj2iarDb85Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj2iarDb85Y[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 9, 2013)

Joe Bonamassa & Govt Mule - Feel like breaking up somebody's home

[video=youtube;KX14smq21HE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KX14smq21HE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 9, 2013)

I'll wait.

[video=youtube;7IgIjQ46DCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IgIjQ46DCo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 9, 2013)

Where's that confounded bridge?

[video=youtube;YPoJUjnhF0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPoJUjnhF0o[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 10, 2013)

[youtube]VGvHnDeS12o[/youtube]

This is a great song, damn!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 10, 2013)

Bobby Caldwell - What you won't do for love

[video=youtube;8NQ-Bk63Hs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NQ-Bk63Hs8[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;0nFrydK6SfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nFrydK6SfI[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;WC53fokyM8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC53fokyM8w[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;Fgs1knbGx18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fgs1knbGx18[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;ADWG6EXrbcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADWG6EXrbcE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;NwwzWqjw7Tw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwwzWqjw7Tw[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 11, 2013)

^ That used to be my old Location.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 11, 2013)

Hard to find a Job

[video=youtube;FCvSLKn6B7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCvSLKn6B7k[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 11, 2013)

Gotta take a hit and watch this, again...

[video=youtube;kWChhdIgT6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWChhdIgT6Q[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 11, 2013)

Tommy Castro - Nasty Habits

[video=youtube;9HLOS2fi2Vo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HLOS2fi2Vo[/video]


----------



## Kingesh (Jul 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;hmSeWqmlqYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmSeWqmlqYs[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jul 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;Z0GFRcFm-aY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0GFRcFm-aY[/video]


----------



## Kingesh (Jul 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;ySTlSWLkrk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySTlSWLkrk4[/video]
the guy rapping is the drummer for Coheed and Cambria.


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jul 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;RbftEsV-DxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=RbftEsV-DxE[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jul 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;FfypPAnodTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfypPAnodTE&amp;list=PLE3F50DB95E2DACD9[/video]
The Verbal Herman Munster.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jul 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;_W-fIn2QZgg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W-fIn2QZgg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;2G7Kq9UBUGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2G7Kq9UBUGA[/video]


----------



## sohighifly (Jul 12, 2013)

Woke up with this is my head,so I threw it in the CD player and wanted to share
[video=youtube;NFDAaAliaf0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFDAaAliaf0[/video]


----------



## RedRick (Jul 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ty_WlmIKvY - Led Zepplin - Going to California


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 12, 2013)

One of the best one man bands I've watched...super talented

Jarle Bernhoft -Fly Away

[video=youtube;xQd4go1ESvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQd4go1ESvM[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jul 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;s92smjLq_38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s92smjLq_38[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 13, 2013)

http://vimeo.com/64611906

The brunette in this video is so goddamn hot, holy shit!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y3Ja7wDuY9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3Ja7wDuY9o&amp;list=PLDDDCBE7AE20DF8E8[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 13, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> http://vimeo.com/64611906
> 
> The brunette in this video is so goddamn hot, holy shit!


I didn't know we could post naked ladies in this forum!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 13, 2013)

Good Indica tune.
and some titty.

[video=youtube;OVrembZ7dVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVrembZ7dVE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 13, 2013)

Winery Dogs - I'm No Angel

[video=youtube;P0P7O5TIMnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0P7O5TIMnA[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;E8I-Hy2vC8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8I-Hy2vC8Y[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;G5VmwxvZjJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5VmwxvZjJ8[/video]


----------



## Kingesh (Jul 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;mYkhNWIdra0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYkhNWIdra0[/video]
Just discovered this tune while watching God Bless America


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;DgyAGSJSdOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgyAGSJSdOc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;ttU8yEnEjWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttU8yEnEjWk[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 14, 2013)

Looking for an old tune either from the band Yellow or the song was called yellow.
There was a chick singing on a old mic form the 40's or something.
Found this and I thought I'd share it.
Friggin tripped out shit.

[video=youtube;G_ITf7u4XRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_ITf7u4XRA&amp;list=PL6008C01FC1676D1D[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 14, 2013)

I just got home from my first 'date' since my previous signifigant moved away.....It made me think may be things will be alright. I swear though, I will not fall in love so easily this time.

[video=youtube;8p-yiT1KF9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p-yiT1KF9I[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 14, 2013)

Friggin ads....
Glad youre back in the swing Talon.

[video=youtube;QqqBs6kkzHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqqBs6kkzHE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 14, 2013)

^^^^^Reminds me of GTA, Vice City to be specific!!!


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;SHAQlFq6TFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHAQlFq6TFg[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 14, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> ^^^^^Reminds me of GTA, Vice City to be specific!!!


Thanks Man!
I was getting over a break up and going out again when that tune was on the MTV.
Always reminds me of finding new girls and feeling A+


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 14, 2013)

That's the magic of music and just one of the reasons why I love it so much.

[video=youtube;nU615FaODCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU615FaODCg[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 14, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> That's the magic of music and just one of the reasons why I love it so much.
> 
> [video=youtube;nU615FaODCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU615FaODCg[/video]


Music and scents can take you back.

Good video, I remember my dad bitching at my mom for letting me what the Monkees show.
" NO WONDER THAT"S THE WAY HE IS" he would shout.
lolololol


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 14, 2013)

One more and then I need to try to get some sleep. Who is that awesome guitar player in this tune? lol

[video=youtube;LfBgrtPbxOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfBgrtPbxOg[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 14, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> One more and then I need to try to get some sleep. Who is that awesome guitar player in this tune? lol
> 
> [video=youtube;LfBgrtPbxOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfBgrtPbxOg[/video]


That's Jerry Garcia man! lololol
Coool tune.
Sweet Dreams Talon.


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 14, 2013)

^^^^Jerry Garcia lol


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 14, 2013)

The Rides (Stephen Stills/Kenny Wayne Shepherd/Barry Goldberg) - Only Teardrops Fall

[video=youtube;HmLgHhur_9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmLgHhur_9c[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;uVjEcIANv1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVjEcIANv1o[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;Qt2mbGP6vFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt2mbGP6vFI[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;YkADj0TPrJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkADj0TPrJA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 15, 2013)

Richie Kotzen - Tobacco Road

[video=youtube;gntud-iURr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gntud-iURr4[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;i3MXiTeH_Pg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3MXiTeH_Pg[/video]


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 15, 2013)

Not on the comp so no video but "Bowl for Two" by the Expendables


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 15, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> One of the best one man bands I've watched...super talented
> 
> Jarle Bernhoft -Fly Away
> 
> [video=youtube;xQd4go1ESvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQd4go1ESvM[/video]


You can tell those women are frothing at the loins.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 15, 2013)

And a happy song cuz I finished trimming today! 

[video=youtube;fEf_-BKT6zg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEf_-BKT6zg[/video]

Cannabis Farm.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 15, 2013)

The weekend came early! 

[video=youtube;uDMVfFgykP8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDMVfFgykP8[/video]

Who else is going to La La Land?


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 15, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> You can tell those women are frothing at the loins.


you make me laugh! Frothy loins sounds like a much needed trip to the vet or gyno or something


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;SAVgJQVo2oE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAVgJQVo2oE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 16, 2013)

It makes me so sad to have to say Mr. T Model Ford has passed away this morning. His exact birthday is really unknown but hes estimated to be at least 90. I've been to the Mississippi delta many many times and glad to say I met T Model on several occasions at the Juke Joint Festivals in Clarksdale. Funny as hell, loved to talk about smoking a joint, drinking and raising hell. Last time I saw him I gave him a hug and he said you know I am still a LADIES MAN! I said you sure are honey!  He had some strokes a few years back and struggled ever since. I think his home was just condemned and he and his wife had to move out. One of the last true hill country/delta blues men. 

Peaceful journeys ladies man, you will always be missed! 

Model T Ford - Backdoor Man

[video=youtube;Eiyv6neiQcY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eiyv6neiQcY[/video]


----------



## Kingesh (Jul 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;X70VMrH3yBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X70VMrH3yBg[/video]
feelin bluesy today


----------



## slowandsteady (Jul 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;UyY-6oh0Ow8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyY-6oh0Ow8[/video]just smile and wave boys


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 16, 2013)

anyone like trance?

[video=youtube;Wq-T8gIHsv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq-T8gIHsv4[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;07Y0cy-nvAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07Y0cy-nvAg[/video]


----------



## Alienwidow (Jul 16, 2013)

[Youtube]uFdyfUgy9Cc[/youtube] 
kinda depressed today so this ^^ lol, i should smoke and see if i feel better


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 16, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> anyone like trance?


I just love anything by Debbie.

[video=youtube;B3igdV3JNqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3igdV3JNqw[/video]


----------



## slowandsteady (Jul 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;xvaEJzoaYZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk[/video]


----------



## Ilovebush (Jul 16, 2013)

http://youtu.be/VLnWf1sQkjY


----------



## Ilovebush (Jul 16, 2013)

http://youtu.be/VLnWf1sQkjY


----------



## Ilovebush (Jul 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;VLnWf1sQkjY]http://youtu.be/VLnWf1sQkjY[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 16, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> I just love anything by Debbie.
> 
> [video=youtube;B3igdV3JNqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3igdV3JNqw[/video]


i think i love you


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;tR_-PAWM9es]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tR_-PAWM9es[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;coYoAuuues4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coYoAuuues4[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;UxlBzG6avHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxlBzG6avHY[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 16, 2013)

Sunny,

I posted this waaay back, but in case you missed it..

[video=youtube;eSc7kMpWz0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSc7kMpWz0E[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 17, 2013)

Shuggie Otis - Miss Pretty 

[video=youtube;LBQ9A2kj8wE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBQ9A2kj8wE[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jul 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;TcK0MYgnHjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcK0MYgnHjo&amp;list=PLED9441CFC963F147&amp;index= 17[/video]
This reminds me of our summer posters.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;CV8zjijXExM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CV8zjijXExM[/video]
and because it makes me laugh every. single. time.


----------



## Kingesh (Jul 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;MdCEPhNBnrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdCEPhNBnrM[/video]


----------



## Beanni (Jul 17, 2013)

Never gets old.


[video=youtube;u4YpqRPLIWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4YpqRPLIWc[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jul 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;dQHUAJTZqF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQHUAJTZqF0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 17, 2013)

I need a new 'like' button....wore out my old one over the last couple of days as everyone is posting some killer stuff here in this thread.

[video=youtube;01AC4Y2E0t8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01AC4Y2E0t8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 18, 2013)

Glenn Hughes - Soul Mover 

[video=youtube;YKnsfAi9xU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKnsfAi9xU4[/video]


----------



## playallnite (Jul 18, 2013)

Grateful Dead Winterland November1973.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 19, 2013)

Luther Allison - Bad Love

[video=youtube;AZVQFoH8ct8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZVQFoH8ct8[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;XjYGpTkoRVw]http://youtu.be/XjYGpTkoRVw[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;QUOlwETxYNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUOlwETxYNA[/video] Umph love <3 !!!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;_TOM1CqjTMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TOM1CqjTMk[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;zB5xoC2WW0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB5xoC2WW0I[/video] Last one. Some classic JGB. Rest easy Jerry <3


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;7UZmUIanZ-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UZmUIanZ-g[/video] I know I said the one above was my last but this is just too funky not to share haha


----------



## eljeff123 (Jul 19, 2013)

muse-starlight


----------



## eljeff123 (Jul 19, 2013)

metalica-nothing else matters


----------



## slowandsteady (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;iNbVm60uoNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNbVm60uoNE[/video] just a old head


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;he6TQsU8d6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=he6TQsU8d6k[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;n0Qw3Foa_XE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0Qw3Foa_XE[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 19, 2013)

@TalonToker my favorite led zepp song [video=youtube;t2015S3A-lg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2015S3A-lg[/video]


----------



## slowandsteady (Jul 19, 2013)

We been OLD schooled LOL


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 19, 2013)

LOL

[video=youtube;WzzWEeiUf3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzzWEeiUf3Y[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;SOHSOEiBdv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOHSOEiBdv8[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;xt0V0_1MS0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt0V0_1MS0Q[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;QQX_KakJm34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQX_KakJm34[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;gODh1nsHlPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gODh1nsHlPg[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;iak3dfZdM2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iak3dfZdM2E[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;ySqBdoS0Xo0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySqBdoS0Xo0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;VUvtlmlBbDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUvtlmlBbDg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 20, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> [video=youtube;ySqBdoS0Xo0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySqBdoS0Xo0[/video]


Sexy!!!!!!!!


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 20, 2013)

i seem to have ended up in the weird part of youtube again ! LOL

[video=youtube;16yiEXhOukg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16yiEXhOukg&amp;list=TLhYTyEZxScxM[/video]


----------



## Kingesh (Jul 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;8mq4UT4VnbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mq4UT4VnbE[/video]
I don't know what it is about this song, but I like it


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 20, 2013)

Saturday night, coming up!

[video=youtube;nZehV_eYtR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZehV_eYtR8[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;6BUbl2QNFto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BUbl2QNFto[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;N43sM0Xd3NQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N43sM0Xd3NQ[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;qajFhFmDdho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qajFhFmDdho[/video] Super chill mix


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;rG0ghAn7RDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rG0ghAn7RDg[/video] chill vibes


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;fDxAyPhmCww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDxAyPhmCww[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;oCkLvmcHRfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCkLvmcHRfk[/video]


----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_kE0pxRkMtQ]http://youtu.be/_kE0pxRkMtQ[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;8T7I7NMlwvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8T7I7NMlwvk[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;r8nwfNfcGrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8nwfNfcGrc[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;xHBfvmLwc-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHBfvmLwc-k[/video] GET HYPHY!!


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;i3Jv9fNPjgk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3Jv9fNPjgk[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;W_vM8ePGuRM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_vM8ePGuRM[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;46Cfrl7hMoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46Cfrl7hMoQ[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;TdX7WvZ9--Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdX7WvZ9--Q[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;P8UGkOn9vNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8UGkOn9vNY[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;isoL93voxA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isoL93voxA8[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;bo-ndzLjtoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo-ndzLjtoI[/video] Acoustic tallboy from Widespread Panic's wood tour


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;9fhxiAHeYs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fhxiAHeYs8[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;q7iXcKKpdx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7iXcKKpdx0[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;sSERB93GYfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSERB93GYfw[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;ejaumVVHAUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejaumVVHAUQ[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jul 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;gSUHGcVda0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSUHGcVda0g[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jul 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;CiTh8BQ4oVU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiTh8BQ4oVU[/video]

Funky, fly and fresh!


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jul 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;qlj6_fiAsW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlj6_fiAsW8[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;zlmp7f2s5ao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlmp7f2s5ao[/video] jah bless! sensimilla & funky reggae basslines


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm in the mood

[video=youtube;SOeRWKCmhRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOeRWKCmhRg[/video]


----------



## Beanni (Jul 23, 2013)

reminds me of highschool, or at least the parts I remember. 



[video=youtube;6bn8m_chhIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bn8m_chhIs[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;YW9byk5e_1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YW9byk5e_1g[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jul 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;QKIocZ3WbgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKIocZ3WbgE[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;ehu3wy4WkHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehu3wy4WkHs[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 24, 2013)

[video]3HkSPIqkcM4[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;3HkSPIqkcM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HkSPIqkcM4[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;XKP9FwbvpHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKP9FwbvpHI[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;LLZdurb6wPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLZdurb6wPg[/video]


----------



## NightRiderCO (Jul 24, 2013)

Just saw Griz, and Grizmatic at Red Rocks this past weekend. If anybody is looking for some jamband/electronic tunes I recommend looking them up.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;1plPyJdXKIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1plPyJdXKIY[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;wqipMcwJeQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqipMcwJeQI[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;jVQEe8OI3zk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVQEe8OI3zk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;KMJUaYGI-ic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMJUaYGI-ic[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;VKh4EkHPBjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKh4EkHPBjY[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;Iz06meyURKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iz06meyURKg[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jul 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;8jYycHVKKWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jYycHVKKWI[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;p0M4J849dmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0M4J849dmA[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;RKox6__hziY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKox6__hziY[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;TvZoeqrOz7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvZoeqrOz7w[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm just really, really stoned right now.

[video=youtube;MNLcXj5yR68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNLcXj5yR68[/video]


----------



## Alienwidow (Jul 26, 2013)

Dont let your silly dreams
[youtube]1DAeXaC6LyM[/youtube]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jul 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;YK-cvcw3ngM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YK-cvcw3ngM[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;PUS-o6axajI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUS-o6axajI[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;EPfmNxKLDG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPfmNxKLDG4[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;hcbC4SsXRN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcbC4SsXRN0[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;hBie-xdbLeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBie-xdbLeM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;LgX1MmsIn-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgX1MmsIn-A[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;zAf9_4Fn-Yg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAf9_4Fn-Yg[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;GuOe01gb3o0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuOe01gb3o0[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 27, 2013)

Rest in Peace JJ Cale - a wonderful song writer, humble person and great musician 

[video=youtube;vffidl-vPT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vffidl-vPT4&amp;list=PL38933DC8511A629C[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 27, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Rest in Peace JJ Cale - a wonderful song writer, humble person and great musician
> 
> [video=youtube;vffidl-vPT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vffidl-vPT4&amp;list=PL38933DC8511A629C[/video]


I didn't even know he was sick. damn it


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;oqbI0RZxYhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqbI0RZxYhI[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

im obsessed with this song [video=youtube;gqhUM_UilnQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqhUM_UilnQ&amp;list=PLC1E132C3A398188F&amp;index= 59[/video]


----------



## Alienwidow (Jul 27, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> [video=youtube;GuOe01gb3o0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuOe01gb3o0[/video]


Sweet band, thanks for sharing. Im stealing this one.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jul 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> im obsessed with this song [video=youtube;gqhUM_UilnQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqhUM_UilnQ&amp;list=PLC1E132C3A398188F&amp;index= 59[/video]


I dont blame you, its almost as pretty as you.


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;_b-Cr9a6eVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_b-Cr9a6eVo[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;6Bnly0tFqFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Bnly0tFqFQ[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;pNlmn7vbXBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNlmn7vbXBQ[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;l6kHe-8gGow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6kHe-8gGow[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;4dlFMKmE7pg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dlFMKmE7pg[/video]


----------



## Beanni (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;D0fmK-QImCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0fmK-QImCg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 28, 2013)

Godsmack very LOUDLY

[video=youtube;35rHHEiNaIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35rHHEiNaIM[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;sQBj7Iug4U8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQBj7Iug4U8[/video] sexy basslines


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jul 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;e81bhM_mEFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e81bhM_mEFg[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;xl0IEY-nB4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl0IEY-nB4s[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 28, 2013)

Cake - STFU

[video=youtube;iwUmvHLqeLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwUmvHLqeLA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;cAbdcDAKOaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAbdcDAKOaw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 28, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> [video=youtube;cAbdcDAKOaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAbdcDAKOaw[/video]





*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TalonToker again.



*


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks!!

How about another?

[video=youtube;A5vCk11qo6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5vCk11qo6s[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;W1kZ6E--bjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1kZ6E--bjg[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jul 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;wrbp_fOX2Xc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrbp_fOX2Xc[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;XVC_iyjD0AU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVC_iyjD0AU[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;wSIFnqZzMDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSIFnqZzMDw[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;cWT6DB0oAjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWT6DB0oAjQ[/video] HOLY SHIT the boys are gettin fresh!!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 29, 2013)

The new black Sabbath cd.Just got back from seeing them live in tampa florida........


----------



## dolamic (Jul 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;aJhnOq2q3ag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJhnOq2q3ag[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jul 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;S1Cuekbklkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1Cuekbklkg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 30, 2013)

What up dolamic?

[video=youtube;M1EbSo4BLsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1EbSo4BLsk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;r_JCEcHZZHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_JCEcHZZHs[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jul 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;B4SqN0NUd68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4SqN0NUd68[/video]

Had to do a drunken drive by around the block
there were some unsavory characters around the way
so i just let them know i was around the way too....


----------



## dolamic (Jul 31, 2013)

sorry for missing you TT
schedule gets me all skidattled yaknow


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;7g8JchgoyzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g8JchgoyzI&amp;list=PLN35LTkDAV23J-y2lHgRZCrKmlOQdkyMA&amp;index=28[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jul 31, 2013)

Mindmelted said:


> The new black Sabbath cd.Just got back from seeing them live in tampa florida........


How were they? Seeing em in a couple weeks when they come to MA


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;myZU2DZoD9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myZU2DZoD9w[/video] wheres my money?????!!!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;iPfmsiGXCWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPfmsiGXCWY[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;5-_GZylAzPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-_GZylAzPQ[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 31, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> How were they? Seeing em in a couple weeks when they come to MA


They where great!!!! Ozzy's voice was in good shape and the drummer was a beast.Of course tony and geezer where spot on.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;45nBi2gPSEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45nBi2gPSEU[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;UFvvztoqpXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFvvztoqpXo[/video]


----------



## Kingesh (Aug 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;MmZexg8sxyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmZexg8sxyk[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;EGHwjRYtbZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGHwjRYtbZ0[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;MjmAPbo-7WY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjmAPbo-7WY[/video] <333333333


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;dtk2Ar03H5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtk2Ar03H5g[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;dufX-R5TK7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dufX-R5TK7I[/video]


----------



## Kingesh (Aug 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;lj9FVlEtknU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj9FVlEtknU[/video]
Came on while I was in my grow room lol


----------



## Kingesh (Aug 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;3I2jcUkU2KE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3I2jcUkU2KE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 2, 2013)

Today has been one of the most frustrating fucking days I've had in a long time. Got to release some of this crap before it eats me alive.

[video=youtube;2BzjIqhbbuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BzjIqhbbuM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;Vi37iGjfGsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vi37iGjfGsM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;WdYvr2QpC3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdYvr2QpC3E[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 2, 2013)

Now my fucking computer is pissing me off. I swear, this is the type of day I can do without!

[video=youtube;-eqM4iqfX-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eqM4iqfX-I[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;0oKyhEc8Gf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oKyhEc8Gf0[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 3, 2013)

Rage Against the Machine - Full Concert 2010 London

[video=youtube;IjvklKa1mOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjvklKa1mOU[/video]


----------



## Kingesh (Aug 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;Z78PjvfCVTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z78PjvfCVTQ[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 3, 2013)

Page 501 for smoking some 501 og........ [youtube]NaV2hiuLN7U[/youtube]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;cev2VplybkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cev2VplybkM[/video]


----------



## Vigth (Aug 3, 2013)

Whatever the twitch LCS league of legends page is playing haha.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;Qbyonf4DSz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qbyonf4DSz8[/video]


----------



## Kushnblayzin (Aug 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;t4kkzsRJObE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4kkzsRJObE[/video] Tech N9ne's new Something Else album!


----------



## Wild Tomato (Aug 4, 2013)

soundcloud.com/m-i-l-e

)


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2013)

King's X - Dogman

[video=youtube;JCmBN6wm1VQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCmBN6wm1VQ[/video]


----------



## 420God (Aug 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;IcrbM1l_BoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcrbM1l_BoI[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;mwg44-LRjCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwg44-LRjCY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;dFoJ3_MvOYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFoJ3_MvOYA[/video]


----------



## GreenSummit (Aug 4, 2013)

Moon Taxi. Damn i love some moon taxi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLUaRC8FHzU


----------



## asatbluesboy (Aug 4, 2013)

Cypress Hill - III. Cliché?


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;-665xRg8vKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-665xRg8vKE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 4, 2013)

^^^^I love that album.

[video=youtube;6umKShwSVQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6umKShwSVQA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 5, 2013)

Black Label Society - Crazy Horse 

[video=youtube;w1YaNZcUPGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1YaNZcUPGc[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;crHYUF9dzdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crHYUF9dzdI[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;hQjRrtCHzqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQjRrtCHzqk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;9GXpbWrxfEE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GXpbWrxfEE[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Aug 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;g91dXKt5cy0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g91dXKt5cy0[/video]


----------



## Kushnblayzin (Aug 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;0Uc3ZrmhDN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Uc3ZrmhDN4[/video] got the couch lock you know I just wanna be mellow today


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;fH1VDE3bvBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fH1VDE3bvBA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 7, 2013)

Who is it?

[video=youtube;rtDAK7Umk7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtDAK7Umk7A[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 8, 2013)

Snoop Dogg - Let's Get Blown

[video=youtube;QU1FWmfniBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QU1FWmfniBI[/video]


----------



## Kushnblayzin (Aug 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;plUAwJPpvdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plUAwJPpvdc[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;TN6AofctNuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TN6AofctNuU[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;p7YzbjMLX0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7YzbjMLX0o[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;sOs1O85uEfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOs1O85uEfA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 8, 2013)

Okay.....so I'm a 'little' stoned lol.

[video=youtube;Tbgv8PkO9eo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbgv8PkO9eo[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;bRNPuSapsSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRNPuSapsSs[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;xE6UrZMb71o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xE6UrZMb71o[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 9, 2013)

Still stuck in that 70's thread.

[video=youtube;1K71crcHcWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1K71crcHcWg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 9, 2013)

lol I got nothing.

[video=youtube;Ny_oqrB7hbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ny_oqrB7hbY[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 9, 2013)

[youtube]6w4RfoUv9KU[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 9, 2013)

[youtube]fcGYjLLXIG8[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Aug 9, 2013)

[youtube]Vu6aQAGTJVU[/youtube]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;PakdyybSW8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PakdyybSW8M[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;NaNzxniXxYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaNzxniXxYE[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Aug 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;LSmJRJ9VDjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSmJRJ9VDjg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 9, 2013)

Mindmelted put these guys in my head tonight...

[video=youtube;NHlAh_Jhd6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHlAh_Jhd6A[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 9, 2013)

[youtube]odLEfgLbGcs[/youtube]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 10, 2013)

Instead of Queensryche how about some Queen?

[video=youtube;d7nOO4BeG54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7nOO4BeG54[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;BGhrAniRNDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGhrAniRNDk[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 10, 2013)

http://grooveshark.com/s/BBC/5cyOpp?src=5


----------



## dolamic (Aug 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;jBsPZV14I-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBsPZV14I-k[/video]

Makes me hungry!


----------



## dolamic (Aug 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;QnbdXWvmysg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnbdXWvmysg[/video]

Stevie soothes the soul on a Sunday morning


----------



## dolamic (Aug 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;b2WzocbSd2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2WzocbSd2w[/video]


----------



## HeadieNugz (Aug 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;-gLvgc9U5u0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gLvgc9U5u0[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ll6LLGePYwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll6LLGePYwM[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;TJAfLE39ZZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJAfLE39ZZ8[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;jVtSSCzASR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVtSSCzASR0[/video]

She was the chick in The Wizard! Didn't piece that together until today.
Any old Nintendo head knows whats up...wasn't there a girl from "Salute Your Shorts" 
that also got into music? Alanis was on "You Can't Do That On Television", but 
I'm thinking someone else....


----------



## dolamic (Aug 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;n9J3Lg5cx1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9J3Lg5cx1s[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;fBDyd23xzKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBDyd23xzKk[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;IPcBcXOclRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPcBcXOclRs[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;PfV0zdo6ol0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfV0zdo6ol0[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 11, 2013)

Tom Ford...

[video=youtube_share;ml00Nrq8yII]http://youtu.be/ml00Nrq8yII[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;594WLzzb3JI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=594WLzzb3JI[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 11, 2013)

And now for something completely different 

[video=youtube;N2dBR2HKSJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2dBR2HKSJo[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;4xvaUyZ_KW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xvaUyZ_KW8[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;k531ERLhKuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k531ERLhKuQ[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;WyZjpVpRM8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyZjpVpRM8E[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;JedT6goLSts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JedT6goLSts[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

@ TalonToker  Another classic for ya!! [video=youtube;Sc3zUdGRJA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sc3zUdGRJA0[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

Royce675 said:


> forgot how to post the video​





Theres a little icon that looks like a film strip above the area where you type to post. Click on it and copy/paste the link of the video you are wanting to post into it.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;cxoNPg6cv04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxoNPg6cv04[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;H0cXDXriN0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0cXDXriN0w[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;5Do6GNEXdKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Do6GNEXdKg&amp;list=PL7669BCCE53A9C09A[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;9bcCkyQaNLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bcCkyQaNLo[/video]


----------



## HeadieNugz (Aug 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;q5x_YoweEg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5x_YoweEg8[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;W6hjEJWXtUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6hjEJWXtUs[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;DhfhAmOIm78]http://youtu.be/DhfhAmOIm78[/video]


----------



## be ez (Aug 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;a-rqu-hjobc]http://youtu.be/a-rqu-hjobc?t=1m40s[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 14, 2013)

My current girlfriend is a lying cunt.

Okay, I'm done venting now....time to start thinking positive again.

[video=youtube;ilveF7zRsnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilveF7zRsnc[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 14, 2013)

All bitches lie TT, learn to read the lies and go from there. Lie To Me was a good informative show....

[video=youtube;r-3hNItodT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-3hNItodT0[/video]


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;1nGqxrRkYdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nGqxrRkYdc[/video]


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;6K9aJp5E9hw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K9aJp5E9hw[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't pop molly, I rock Tom Ford...

[video=youtube_share;glshAPHGScA]http://youtu.be/glshAPHGScA[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;hIoKw_h_4nw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIoKw_h_4nw[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;TfTWjc6S6pU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfTWjc6S6pU[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;yBv4kWsi4TE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBv4kWsi4TE[/video]


----------



## kyri (Aug 15, 2013)

Orchestre Poly-Rythmo de Cotonou Dahomey - Gbeti Madjro // 70's Afro-Beat
[video=youtube;aX21YIMBbPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aX21YIMBbPI[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;Yq6VJxewjNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq6VJxewjNg[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 16, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> My current girlfriend is a lying cunt.
> 
> Okay, I'm done venting now....time to start thinking positive againhey talon if I can help you, if I can help you just let me know my friend![video=youtube_share;n3Rzug1OWPU]http://youtu.be/n3Rzug1OWPU[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 16, 2013)

It's the motherfuckin' D R E to keep ya motherfuckin' heads ringin'!

[video=youtube;axZrElyTmU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axZrElyTmU8[/video]


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;G_5UOkUDti8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=G_5UOkUDti8[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;NdpvygQpRM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdpvygQpRM8[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 16, 2013)

I didn't realize there was another way to take this song, until I listened to it through my girls eyes. 

[video=youtube;jo8DujdhXxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jo8DujdhXxA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;l0pI5N9L7u0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0pI5N9L7u0[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;YcgSXljK1pA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcgSXljK1pA[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;3O6sF8nBc48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3O6sF8nBc48[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;SaB2iNRJ-pY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaB2iNRJ-pY[/video]

Jane's Addiction; Porno for Pyros, whatever they call themselves today.
Perry Farrell makes some dope ass tunes, always trippy always groovy.


----------



## ShesOnFire (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;jmXAXTGPsfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmXAXTGPsfM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;7V0DzXWjqEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7V0DzXWjqEs[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;nDMXylcacGE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDMXylcacGE[/video]


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;xTgKRCXybSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=xTgKRCXybSM[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;eua4CmvjlxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eua4CmvjlxQ[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;6611tMlpQoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6611tMlpQoI[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 19, 2013)

[youtube]brJozYDT0Ts[/youtube]


----------



## bluntforcemarijuana (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ax3wfnHXzQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ax3wfnHXzQw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;pDkrMi8B15U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDkrMi8B15U[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;Cyh__QQD2js]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cyh__QQD2js[/video]

TT waddup mang?


----------



## dolamic (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;09dQmeB_NgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09dQmeB_NgU[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;zfs_z2vMLF0]http://youtu.be/zfs_z2vMLF0[/video] oh shush!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;HU6eZsnkz6I]http://youtu.be/HU6eZsnkz6I[/video] words!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;DMkasTMiJBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMkasTMiJBI[/video] My woman is gone, my woman is gone.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;3bI88mNXT0o]http://youtu.be/3bI88mNXT0o[/video] cause I got a jones mang!!!!!


----------



## Cali chef (Aug 20, 2013)

*im really enjoying the great sounds of the "easy star all star" dub band and their "re dub" of the beatles sgt. peppers lonely hearts club band, and pink floyd's dark side of the moon..... if you like reggae music and you havent heard of the "easy star all stars" these are two fantastic albums!!! great albums from start to finish!! great with a few bong tokes as well!! **http://ccs.infospace.com/ClickHandler.ashx?du=https://myspace.com/easystarallstars&ru=https://myspace.com/easystarallstars&ld=20130820&ap=3&app=1&c=srchresus1&s=srchresus1&coi=771&cop=main-title&euip=66.78.194.66&npp=3&p=0&pp=0&pvaid=b494258715c542bdad0ec5130a630b73&ep=3&mid=9&en=vuMFDIXn4lHFcO+XpjwvnSuGMNX6Nf5e0LxY2y/0OJH0I8G4pFiJaN+xSbqlRZwd&hash=5C50A90AF707C7C608FA323C7AD1CA1D*


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;kuEO1dt_FAI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuEO1dt_FAI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;xLyrWgg8_cc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLyrWgg8_cc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm stuck on Heart today....I dumped my lying girlfriend, and not 10 minutes later I got a phone call from a fairly recent flame of mine. It's amazing how fast everything changes for the better.

[video=youtube;_svcG3lUrg4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_svcG3lUrg4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 20, 2013)

One more...

[video=youtube;miHNuYLNJDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miHNuYLNJDU[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;6xgow_GbXhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xgow_GbXhk[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;49kIeTiTqp0]http://youtu.be/49kIeTiTqp0[/video] cocaine is a hell of a drug!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;AOHVErhzm7g]http://youtu.be/AOHVErhzm7g[/video] sheet man old school!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 21, 2013)

better yet here we go.........................[video=youtube_share;BmFJtq89B14]http://youtu.be/BmFJtq89B14[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;pu2NzXb4x1s]http://youtu.be/pu2NzXb4x1s[/video] I gots to boogie!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 24, 2013)

[youtube]JskztPPSJwY[/youtube]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Aug 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;nJaJtsM6aFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJaJtsM6aFQ[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Aug 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;rNy09qTM9hc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNy09qTM9hc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;OZ9ka5dh0vs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZ9ka5dh0vs[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;dXtWL0G3dmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXtWL0G3dmk[/video]


----------



## D3monic (Aug 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;TmZrSwvQREQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmZrSwvQREQ&amp;list=PLE02DDB1DDE59C2A9&amp;index= 3[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;cl3b7dDBLpo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cl3b7dDBLpo&amp;oref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube .com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dcl3b7dDBLpo&amp;has_verified=1[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;_0O0BkKdMx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0O0BkKdMx0[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;YnwfTHpnGLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnwfTHpnGLY[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 24, 2013)

[youtube]iG2UG5Ch5-c[/youtube]


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;yvXXvLHguiI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvXXvLHguiI[/video]


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;IwcxAnZzItg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwcxAnZzItg[/video]
The song starts like halfway though, but the whole thing is funny.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 24, 2013)

[youtube]W4XI76ooNAE[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 24, 2013)

[youtube]8tl-N9FJMpY[/youtube]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;NQE1Q1NILfQ]http://youtu.be/NQE1Q1NILfQ[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;GF8aaTu2kg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GF8aaTu2kg0[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;_Nb4EHY_2bI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Nb4EHY_2bI[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;2IH8tNQAzSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IH8tNQAzSs[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;tzRHPPjYy8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzRHPPjYy8I[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;RhEciz3L2-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhEciz3L2-o[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;oHHvqncASrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHHvqncASrI[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;G468plUjN2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G468plUjN2E&amp;feature=share&amp;list=LL7w1CHuTkq ARf5MYVLX-sCw[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;8w4mwt8Vc6w]http://youtu.be/8w4mwt8Vc6w[/video] It's a hand me down!


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;xW6M0sl_Bzs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xW6M0sl_Bzs[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;fHdi2W1-Uuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHdi2W1-Uuc[/video]

I've had a drink or two and I don't care


----------



## dolamic (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;UQG8fGXQBYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQG8fGXQBYo[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;UYQDzJ0I8jI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYQDzJ0I8jI[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;abwdQb7hHiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abwdQb7hHiE[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;aNwXo5RaXfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNwXo5RaXfg[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;HmuwWAodA1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmuwWAodA1U[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;W7dkn1ZnIPk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7dkn1ZnIPk[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ObjLb6ElTvs]http://youtu.be/ObjLb6ElTvs[/video] I'll throw alil chaka khan in here!


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 27, 2013)

On that note....

[video=youtube;RWAXaJvevqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWAXaJvevqw[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;g10AiHI5m7Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g10AiHI5m7Y[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 27, 2013)

[youtube]RVqyGw9PM3g[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;B9DWS67fMrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9DWS67fMrM[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;J3jrWVp2L7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3jrWVp2L7U[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 27, 2013)

Lovin all the Beatles tunes posted!

[video=youtube;asx4gPNFiAE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asx4gPNFiAE[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;P-Q9D4dcYng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-Q9D4dcYng[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;6STQwYCY2MA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6STQwYCY2MA[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;LCV0YXXyuHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCV0YXXyuHc[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;iLD8jqTfaTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLD8jqTfaTo[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;mWs7GDW7ja8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWs7GDW7ja8[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;2oMxD0mZK5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oMxD0mZK5Q[/video]

I woke up on my birthday listening to the Beatles, and I just can't stop!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_8CFeNxLXCo]http://youtu.be/_8CFeNxLXCo[/video] aint that a shame?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;GQ0XKD3OI8E]http://youtu.be/GQ0XKD3OI8E[/video]
ha ha early genesis shit they cant any older than 20ish here whoa!


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;72O61UIzvdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72O61UIzvdI[/video]


----------



## tihanachu (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;KWiopaZSr9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWiopaZSr9k[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;eEJGk8qfAgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEJGk8qfAgI&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLRW5QHYDcO w9C9TE5RvPEHEefSuRYNy2_[/video]
whoaaaa oohhhhhh I got erection!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;JHcFWcnS94E]http://youtu.be/JHcFWcnS94E[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;CNAkbbKycCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNAkbbKycCM[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;Xf5O7DlcerY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xf5O7DlcerY[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;w2ZS-wo9drw]http://youtu.be/w2ZS-wo9drw[/video] apparently jimmy liked em young eh?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;bGPb7qL-Sck]http://youtu.be/bGPb7qL-Sck[/video]
excellent bass!


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 29, 2013)

Go Barry, go...lovin' the jacket 

[video=youtube;NpPQBL7PNhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpPQBL7PNhs[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;NbHeNkqRWtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbHeNkqRWtI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;R5pXfVz4sog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5pXfVz4sog[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;oAgceen153I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAgceen153I[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;Bj1AesMfIf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj1AesMfIf8[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;NqwAyq3aDKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqwAyq3aDKU[/video]

Why'd you have to get me started again!?


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 29, 2013)

lol 

[video=youtube;iS0wuN_6wyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS0wuN_6wyw[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;oqQFTq2FIdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqQFTq2FIdY[/video]

Cool version FBDO!


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;cAa8s0yxf0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAa8s0yxf0c[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;venzPNvge18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=venzPNvge18[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;GD95QaVTH1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD95QaVTH1U[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;hVg9BO6lLSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVg9BO6lLSQ[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;ILdBDOPoEDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILdBDOPoEDQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;klvWtrtIRyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klvWtrtIRyI[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;1jCdD8pSODU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jCdD8pSODU[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;sybI6FiuKjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sybI6FiuKjk[/video]

First song off the first album.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;PxxGVjLNpek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxxGVjLNpek[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;Bj1AesMfIf8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj1AesMfIf8[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZNfuTDbdKoY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNfuTDbdKoY[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;YHswOhYeThA]http://youtu.be/YHswOhYeThA[/video] Just how sick I had become!


----------



## dolamic (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;4PAXDHd9gkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PAXDHd9gkY[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;PN9n1bAahg4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN9n1bAahg4[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yea whoo Beatles rock block!


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Tja6_h4lT6A]http://youtu.be/Tja6_h4lT6A[/video]

lets get this Friday goin!


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 30, 2013)

Today is MY day.....

[video=youtube;Sv-OYkGWOhE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv-OYkGWOhE[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;qCJSNMqub8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCJSNMqub8g[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 30, 2013)

hahaha Thank you.


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;osVaF4t-zFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osVaF4t-zFc[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;MLQTJbmWpPg]http://youtu.be/MLQTJbmWpPg[/video]
lil,bub!


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;kcPc18SG6uA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcPc18SG6uA[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;z_ehXjZ_2D4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_ehXjZ_2D4[/video]

Lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;OaQ8QBfHMh8]http://youtu.be/OaQ8QBfHMh8[/video] FIRST THINGS FIRST CSNY


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;n3Rzug1OWPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3Rzug1OWPU&amp;feature=share&amp;list=TLTC3P4D00W wQ[/video] roger hodgson


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;BumcoxotNb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BumcoxotNb0[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;HK1DEJyWDpo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HK1DEJyWDpo[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ir7z4K8qlaw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ir7z4K8qlaw[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;rGi7YrnZIno]http://youtu.be/rGi7YrnZIno[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;2UnSibtQXFE]http://youtu.be/2UnSibtQXFE[/video] I wanna see it go down!


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;cimoNqiulUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cimoNqiulUE[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;dUQr_GqYCQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUQr_GqYCQ0[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;AZQxH_8raCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZQxH_8raCI[/video]


----------



## HeadieNugz (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;hNCelV1zJjc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNCelV1zJjc[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;yUi_S6YWjZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUi_S6YWjZw[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;VvYIpa1Ulvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvYIpa1Ulvw[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;7ADgCeYJMN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ADgCeYJMN4[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;RijB8wnJCN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RijB8wnJCN0[/video]

I feel like I'm the VD on MTV in 93! BAAAAAAAM! Kennedy!


----------



## dolamic (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;N6blgjF6UkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6blgjF6UkU[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;Eq_-DZBZOWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq_-DZBZOWc[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;010KyIQjkTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=010KyIQjkTk[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;X_zDEEQoHOw]http://youtu.be/X_zDEEQoHOw[/video] hells yes they do indeed!


----------



## dolamic (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;2NYevpdLuRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NYevpdLuRI[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;LAIkYasSzhM]http://youtu.be/LAIkYasSzhM[/video] cause when I piss I don't miss!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;aWjqEqkN_BI]http://youtu.be/aWjqEqkN_BI[/video] man oh man!


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;sI7XiJgt0vY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI7XiJgt0vY[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;95gP3m-uBHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95gP3m-uBHA[/video]

GTA DAYS lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 31, 2013)

ok one more but just because my older brother and his friends played tha shit outa this tape lol I had to share it again![video=youtube_share;BmFJtq89B14]http://youtu.be/BmFJtq89B14[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;RaiDzVwIVXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaiDzVwIVXE[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZxL4RClIaEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxL4RClIaEU[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;Rx5aVI2zsFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx5aVI2zsFE[/video]


er....so if the next poster or somebody would let me know how to embed videos in here, I'd appreciate it. I'll go search to see if I can figure it out in the meantime


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 31, 2013)

2paranoid said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuJaStSL0xM
> 
> 
> 
> er....so if the next poster or somebody would let me know how to embed videos in here, I'd appreciate it. I'll go search to see if I can figure it out in the meantime


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;LkqVvHyjKWs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkqVvHyjKWs[/video]


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 31, 2013)

[youtube]v_9XTC88OJM[/youtube]


----------



## 2paranoid (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;3hknAzCRdjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hknAzCRdjg[/video]


big ups to skunkd0c for helpin me earlier thanks dude


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;XUl-83PSZks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUl-83PSZks[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 31, 2013)

[youtube]q8e1sSNsf44[/youtube]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_ruwHZycJeE]http://youtu.be/_ruwHZycJeE[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;c7DQyr7hFxk]http://youtu.be/c7DQyr7hFxk[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;1OXswUG7_js]http://youtu.be/1OXswUG7_js[/video] Squeeze weeeeeeeee!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;6AIdXisPqHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AIdXisPqHc[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;EMeCm4d8F5U]http://youtu.be/EMeCm4d8F5U[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;aZhCoGsx4Oo]http://youtu.be/aZhCoGsx4Oo[/video] rainbow bridge!


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;m0MQbruifIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0MQbruifIE[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;yV8Pb3YECIQ]http://youtu.be/yV8Pb3YECIQ[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;HfO3G5zKKpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfO3G5zKKpI[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Sep 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;Fc_4WI8FwRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fc_4WI8FwRg[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;tFMFnZyWIW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFMFnZyWIW4[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;XxCO2agDG_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxCO2agDG_U[/video]


----------



## Siren. (Sep 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Ek0SgwWmF9w


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 2, 2013)

*sigh*

[video=youtube;h-w0Hio6H1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-w0Hio6H1A[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 2, 2013)

....and as long as I'm on that band....

[video=youtube;EkeKta6jzsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkeKta6jzsM[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Sep 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;yVHTqLDfPv0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVHTqLDfPv0[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;kWt3SrGWxKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWt3SrGWxKo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;wxxOPvLg7o0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxxOPvLg7o0[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;7maYpvzUqNc]http://youtu.be/7maYpvzUqNc[/video] in a new York minute!


----------



## bud nugbong (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;IJIPOoSe1oA]http://youtu.be/IJIPOoSe1oA[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;UCUrw5FjBic]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCUrw5FjBic[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;INxliT-NrxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INxliT-NrxA[/video]

BURN IT ALL DOWN!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;-Va1x8cJt9U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Va1x8cJt9U[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;k1vEONnGdPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1vEONnGdPo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;sgZjARAykjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgZjARAykjk[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;NDBEJiM8j18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDBEJiM8j18[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;OaKqSR22EcU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaKqSR22EcU[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;mKW-fpx_Hw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKW-fpx_Hw0[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;NSwKpbGZe5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSwKpbGZe5Y[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;RunfFTrTq5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RunfFTrTq5k[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;5L340enpj_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L340enpj_w[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;f8hT3oDDf6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8hT3oDDf6c[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;NDAWmEdubkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDAWmEdubkM[/video]

I hate it when I can't rent movies!


----------



## dolamic (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;AtzvSA2gJQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtzvSA2gJQA[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;j5XqOv150dQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5XqOv150dQ[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;yRhq-yO1KN8]http://youtu.be/yRhq-yO1KN8[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;wEKkJHSO8A0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEKkJHSO8A0[/video]


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;F90Cw4l-8NY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F90Cw4l-8NY[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;JOiZP8FS5Ww]http://youtu.be/JOiZP8FS5Ww[/video] I was saved by zero!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Je0_PQl78HM]http://youtu.be/Je0_PQl78HM[/video] Like a real reptile!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;J7cJVStGT2Y]http://youtu.be/J7cJVStGT2Y[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;ChV5BZ8SmS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChV5BZ8SmS0[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;P4kOLAN2O0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4kOLAN2O0A&amp;hd=1[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;kExGMsMSRbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kExGMsMSRbs[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;UJ30WRNXBZ8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ30WRNXBZ8[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;mX6VZ48xQwk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX6VZ48xQwk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;KfY57Yl5tPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfY57Yl5tPk[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;9KDiTRuWWfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KDiTRuWWfI[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;PheeYVLuKdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PheeYVLuKdU[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;Bf4NrSXihok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bf4NrSXihok[/video] *Fuck ' em I didn't want to go to heaven anyway....*


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;ttNl6_FFQ8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttNl6_FFQ8w[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;h2LOAnXBOLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2LOAnXBOLs&amp;list=PLCF9EAC3EFF0E3012[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;1JTj3G3Fclw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JTj3G3Fclw[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZPb_PRz-0ys]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPb_PRz-0ys[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;AE0JTDhvsJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AE0JTDhvsJE[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;uR4if4ble1A]http://youtu.be/uR4if4ble1A[/video]


----------



## rizzlaking (Sep 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;dJzUL6SfXNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJzUL6SfXNM&amp;list=LLdGW74-o6IHfaPI9g1LtPzg&amp;feature=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ESLFpr-ymPU]http://youtu.be/ESLFpr-ymPU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;1qehWp9Erkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qehWp9Erkk[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;6od4WeaWDcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6od4WeaWDcs[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;ONIJXHvoynw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONIJXHvoynw[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;0Che3OGjOoQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Che3OGjOoQ[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;uUmXXFbhokc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUmXXFbhokc[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;hmbvQLrjUas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmbvQLrjUas[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;3ljVXa6aukY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ljVXa6aukY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 6, 2013)

lol Titties...WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

[video=youtube;80PLMdnZcdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80PLMdnZcdo[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ZQIqTFKM7Ws]http://youtu.be/ZQIqTFKM7Ws[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;z1b4vXGYIa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1b4vXGYIa0[/video]

WOOOOooOOoOoOoOoOooooooOOOOoOoOOOaaaaahahHHhHhahahHHH!


----------



## dolamic (Sep 6, 2013)

Still a motherfucking shame I cannot get a fucking copy of ANY Prince song I'm looking for on YouTube or online in general. 
Does the motherfucking SLAVE have a ban on his entire catalog digitally? What The Fuck?!

(Pretend you are listening to "1999" by Prince)


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 6, 2013)

dolamic said:


> Still a motherfucking shame I cannot get a fucking copy of ANY Prince song I'm looking for on YouTube or online in general.
> Does the motherfucking SLAVE have a ban on his entire catalog digitally? What The Fuck?!
> 
> (Pretend you are listening to "1999" by Prince)


I try to copy my favs off youtube b4 Sony or someone gets a bug in their ass and pulls the vid.

Mp3 Rocket and ie 10 let you record many vids.
Remember to pick the highest quality b4 downloading.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh, and listening to Rust Never Sleeps.
Not the movie, just the LP.

[video=youtube;CTaEGJOBXkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTaEGJOBXkM[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;oLprAUar11U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLprAUar11U[/video]

As long as they keep up the good ol' country I'll be fine, fuck Prince!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 7, 2013)

I dated a few girls who liked country music. Didnt have much but always put on the Commander Cody lp and they were happy.

"You can play piano anyway you like"

[video=youtube;TX_qh4sHVkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TX_qh4sHVkc[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_ouqkdGAf0U]http://youtu.be/_ouqkdGAf0U[/video] touch and go!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;gZB57b3lPQE]http://youtu.be/gZB57b3lPQE[/video] srv and albert king!


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;6jQ_bOP0HfY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jQ_bOP0HfY[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;x8u7MNG-ug8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8u7MNG-ug8[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;BIc-RnqjwWA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIc-RnqjwWA[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;dk3Ei_yoI4c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dk3Ei_yoI4c[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;Uo14-g0wnOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uo14-g0wnOM[/video]


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;nh6yIEG8OVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nh6yIEG8OVI[/video]


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;qawODbsq0TI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qawODbsq0TI[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;H7v5ZqcReLM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7v5ZqcReLM[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;8jYgctXpajs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jYgctXpajs[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;ohVt6Y438q0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohVt6Y438q0[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;lVOoQaCGU5k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVOoQaCGU5k[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;dYqMWv98tlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYqMWv98tlc[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;QQwnMPVJSL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQwnMPVJSL8[/video]


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;QhsIgnOi7hQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhsIgnOi7hQ[/video]


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;u-NUSEWcF64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-NUSEWcF64[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;wVfUimq2KeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVfUimq2KeI[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 8, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> [video=youtube;wVfUimq2KeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVfUimq2KeI[/video]


Seen them in june and they kicked ass......


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;jqa5kNNaMlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqa5kNNaMlc[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;hG9zaUGwu2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hG9zaUGwu2s[/video]
bumping everyday


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;R0IUR4gkPIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0IUR4gkPIE[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;XVMH4zxGuC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVMH4zxGuC4[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;5_EdzOSSDV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_EdzOSSDV0[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;gZACRQ06SyE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZACRQ06SyE[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;NSPFmjdTx8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSPFmjdTx8M[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;iNpXdZ8NNJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNpXdZ8NNJI[/video]

all day on repeat~ lolz


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;gODGcVSzh1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gODGcVSzh1U[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;3rhDC0yGZJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rhDC0yGZJE[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;9NJgAcJPnZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NJgAcJPnZk[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;An2a1_Do_fc]http://youtu.be/An2a1_Do_fc[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;kHx0V5TY6Q4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHx0V5TY6Q4[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;EmZvOhHF85I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmZvOhHF85I[/video]

i blame the hash~


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 8, 2013)

Ahhhh, Across the Universe. When I first heard that a Beatles movie-musical thing strung together with a love story was being made, my eyes nearly rolled out of my skull.

Sometimes I'm glad when I'm wrong. This movie fucking rules

[video=youtube;n79B3FHi0Fs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n79B3FHi0Fs[/video]


----------



## smokin away (Sep 8, 2013)

Listening to Rush currently. Via the music site enclosed.

Got my own jukebox of songs that I searched for. It may not have every song I was looking for but I'm still able to find a good selection. Free as a bird.



http://spotify.com


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;Od8GkuDwErs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Od8GkuDwErs[/video]


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 9, 2013)

Fuckin headie shit Wizard, thanks for turning me on to a new vibe.
Reminds me early Maynard:

[video=youtube;R2F_hGwD26g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2F_hGwD26g[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;C-XJiiQft_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-XJiiQft_Y[/video]


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 9, 2013)

How about some mellow Marley to start your Pm Proper?
[video=youtube;ZMbgM8O5TjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMbgM8O5TjI[/video]
Bless.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 9, 2013)

Gotta throw some tool in the mix for everyone!
[video=youtube_share;Psm_AznY0Xo]http://youtu.be/Psm_AznY0Xo[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;X_DVS_303kQ]http://youtu.be/X_DVS_303kQ[/video] goodbye horses.......im flyin over you! awesome tune!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;5aUqGGRQlKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aUqGGRQlKo[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;ab9176Srb5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ab9176Srb5Y[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;tEwHjRIlCnU]http://youtu.be/tEwHjRIlCnU?t=1m3s[/video]

Some brutal shit.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;tzVqwdosqyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzVqwdosqyQ[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;Jh2exVwGaSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh2exVwGaSY[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;shfZzTJYZWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shfZzTJYZWs[/video]


----------



## Narse (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;_CYwNWHZuT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CYwNWHZuT0&amp;feature=share[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;YWMhrGf2ylw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWMhrGf2ylw[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;lkFMJ4-ai1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkFMJ4-ai1I[/video]

Tim Alexander's a BEAST


----------



## dolamic (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;j2zQKqgNAeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2zQKqgNAeE[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;3lhPQfvVx5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lhPQfvVx5Q[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;gdznwHrjl3A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdznwHrjl3A[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;w5srnNrICJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5srnNrICJo[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;XfR9iY5y94s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfR9iY5y94s[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;jCQNQzbAzvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCQNQzbAzvs[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;oF_s_mBlDUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oF_s_mBlDUU[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;beRHPXdlH5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beRHPXdlH5Y[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;KZ0DZRl0VyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ0DZRl0VyM[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;dXGa__ECvnM]http://youtu.be/dXGa__ECvnM[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;AcwYEGdKto8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcwYEGdKto8[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;HqTGFt6unC8]http://youtu.be/HqTGFt6unC8[/video] Peter tosh "feel no way"!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;-s_htrB2-nk]http://youtu.be/-s_htrB2-nk[/video] Notice the length of this tosh vid? that's not a coincidence kids! stay high!


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;OeGA5DLMKbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeGA5DLMKbQ[/video]
Feelin... Bad this morning.
Bad to the bone.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;kHxiouKy8Ho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHxiouKy8Ho[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;T3E9Wjbq44E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3E9Wjbq44E[/video]


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;242B1_Vh9mo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=242B1_Vh9mo[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;YMNYawUGDH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMNYawUGDH8[/video]

On my way to prison I thought of this song lol


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 11, 2013)

I can honestly say that i have a crazy variety of music that i listen to. I tend to NOT down anything i have heard.
But i listen to it all from classical to crunk. lol Crunk is the latest music style right? lol
[video=youtube;vGqbsDnJXw8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGqbsDnJXw8[/video]
I love covers too. There are some sick covers out there.


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;QmcconvY02Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmcconvY02Y[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;-iyDYiSd-dQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iyDYiSd-dQ[/video]
I thought this was crunk, but I'm down.... we all down....stay listening....


----------



## dolamic (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;UKQpRgxyyqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKQpRgxyyqo[/video]

Talon have I passed on my Beatles addiction to you?


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 11, 2013)

hahaha That could well be the case, I have been posting a lot of them lately.

Okay, I'll post something else, but it's going to be a grind. (heeheehee)

[video=youtube;83gddxVpitc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83gddxVpitc[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;RTN2B9k3pe0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTN2B9k3pe0[/video]


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZPlbGhade2Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPlbGhade2Y[/video]
Local band from back when "Rap rock" was getting big...(around limp bizkit's early days.)


----------



## dolamic (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;qJWQuLC6Ums]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJWQuLC6Ums[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;GxLR_VaWkMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxLR_VaWkMM[/video]


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;7F43364wBNI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7F43364wBNI[/video]
I can't find the music video. A few members from my old bands with a different lead singer(not me lol)
I used to be into emo back in the teenage days lol And when i loved in Upstate NY... HUGE music scene up there.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;9w2Gwdww7SM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9w2Gwdww7SM[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;aDpYYj0jdx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDpYYj0jdx0[/video]

Never could get into much emo....
Weezer was as close as I could get..


----------



## dolamic (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;ENXvZ9YRjbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENXvZ9YRjbo[/video]


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;kemivUKb4f4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kemivUKb4f4[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 11, 2013)

and finally....

[video=youtube;L9Wnh0V4HMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9Wnh0V4HMM[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;3-tK3u0wtKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-tK3u0wtKU[/video]


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 11, 2013)

genre change... [video=youtube;Rl9ZfEkaqAs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl9ZfEkaqAs[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;2aG5RN-33vI]http://youtu.be/2aG5RN-33vI[/video] I tell ya what ya get ya get away from me!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;wNbWSExg47Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNbWSExg47Y[/video]


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;QVTxWSu3s9k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVTxWSu3s9k[/video]
Old......... MadChild


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;_0BPqkybUqo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0BPqkybUqo[/video]
.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;nMxAXysr9mM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMxAXysr9mM[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;kuLijpkFXeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuLijpkFXeE[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_ThUeXL7kiY]http://youtu.be/_ThUeXL7kiY[/video] I think its gonna rain!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;wSmWT8U-7qg]http://youtu.be/wSmWT8U-7qg[/video] rip mike starr and layne!


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;b0Vx3a5Fb5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0Vx3a5Fb5E[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;6p9sPVXGa1Y]http://youtu.be/6p9sPVXGa1Y[/video] If I didn't love you id hate you!


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;RJcCzWcgPsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJcCzWcgPsY[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;DQPAsfMzpAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQPAsfMzpAA[/video]


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;E1nbvplgElw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1nbvplgElw[/video]
Skip the first minute. 
Fucking fan fare, this is why i cant stand most of his other shit.
The Alphaville sample he uses is catchy, 
And it's altogether well composed.


----------



## dolamic (Sep 12, 2013)

Boys and Girls!
Ya Boy is back!
HOVIE!
CHEAH!
HOVE!
Diamonds!
CHEA!
Hovie Baby!
Ha ha ha!
CHEA!


is why I listen to 2pac instead...


[video=youtube;Qhv8uOi8-Os]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qhv8uOi8-Os[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;AEvZX-u4cGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEvZX-u4cGg[/video]


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;TY_NiW_CT6A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TY_NiW_CT6A[/video]


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;0mdqmdE8_Tc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mdqmdE8_Tc[/video]
I know. I'm out there. lol


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 12, 2013)

these last three tracks...I'm digging the diversity hahahaha for real I fuck with all music whatever makes me move

[video=youtube;7i5lwRjLd_4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7i5lwRjLd_4[/video]


----------



## be ez (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;iMR45VOKj58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMR45VOKj58[/video]


----------



## be ez (Sep 12, 2013)

Just saw Kendrick live last week, pinnacle of my summer

[video=youtube;RJc0M4CjmNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJc0M4CjmNg[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;QPNqojbyIDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPNqojbyIDk[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;SW9H1b7zXUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SW9H1b7zXUY[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;udpb9eL1y4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udpb9eL1y4w[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;8iDul2ElFGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iDul2ElFGI[/video]


----------



## 88TG88 (Sep 13, 2013)

Right now actually listening to the Watch The Throne album. Say what you will about Kanye, but this album is sick.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 13, 2013)

88TG88 said:


> Right now actually listening to the Watch The Throne album. Say what you will about Kanye, but this album is sick.


Kanye is a BITCH.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 14, 2013)

88TG88 said:


> Right now actually listening to the Watch The Throne album. Say what you will about Kanye, but this album is sick.


You should prob go hang on to him like a lost puppy.....have fun with that, while your away(asnd were glad you are btw) we'll be holding shit down here with REAL music! [video=youtube_share;XMAlqTW3ySM]http://youtu.be/XMAlqTW3ySM[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;Lf8j1bUgwJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lf8j1bUgwJ8[/video]


tix go on sale to see these guys in 2 mins.....I'm listenin to them with my card at the ready....AND MY LIFE WILL BE COMPLETE AT THE NOT RIPE AGE OF 23


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;8JjVPiDLdH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JjVPiDLdH4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 14, 2013)

Guys, let's remember to tolerate other people's music tastes. We all like something a little different, and no one wants this place to turn into grass city where if you don't like what everyone else likes you only get put down. It's beside the point if most of us think that that one particular rapper is a bitch lol. Let's all play nice.

[video=youtube;fTkWPQvppwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTkWPQvppwU[/video]


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 14, 2013)

Just because he's a bitch, don't mean i don't like his music. 
Just my personal feelings of that particular "Rapper" lol.... not sure if i can even call him that 
[video=youtube;Co0tTeuUVhU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Co0tTeuUVhU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 14, 2013)

Well, I guess he did tell us to "say what you want" about him. Perhaps he asked for that. lol


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;t4hMMrB-2I4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4hMMrB-2I4[/video]


----------



## electricdayzie (Sep 14, 2013)

Absolutely no reason to be such a douche. People are horrible


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 14, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Well, I guess he did tell us to "say what you want" about him. Perhaps he asked for that. lol


Of the 2 video's for that song. I like Kanye better in cartoon form HAHAHAHAHA.

Now back to Real music 

Here's Part 1. (They will flow together)....
Hope you like this kinda music. lol[video=youtube;KKJMGYK10UM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKJMGYK10UM[/video]


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;TLELDm5kduk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLELDm5kduk[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;BONgL61snlM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BONgL61snlM[/video]


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;t-QzeberLe8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-QzeberLe8[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;QOOf-kmdBYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOOf-kmdBYc[/video]

Yes, let's all not hate on each other. 
It's those crazy bitches we call our other halves we should be hating on!


----------



## dolamic (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;YgSPaXgAdzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSPaXgAdzE[/video]

Something to cheer us up


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;UREwYDvbdIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UREwYDvbdIk[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;W0Y3iSKOeJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0Y3iSKOeJk[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;98Ow_Jav_eo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98Ow_Jav_eo[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;fHdi2W1-Uuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHdi2W1-Uuc[/video]


----------



## sheldonblack (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;m4Onc4fFGlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4Onc4fFGlo[/video]



Hell ya


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;rrH5iIe9tgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrH5iIe9tgA[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;A2GCga7YLCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2GCga7YLCU[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;ewRjZoRtu0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewRjZoRtu0Y[/video]


----------



## Mr John (Sep 15, 2013)

Tangerine Dream and Chris Cornell's Song book


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZILiWD3O8cg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZILiWD3O8cg[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;NBNSJc5s3oI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBNSJc5s3oI[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;CttuY2L7bSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CttuY2L7bSU[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;aDpYYj0jdx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDpYYj0jdx0[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;wxBc6JjKSWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxBc6JjKSWU[/video]


----------



## be ez (Sep 15, 2013)

[video]https://soundcloud.com/oliver-nielsen-2/20-wu-tang-jimi-hendrix-holla[/video]

Sick Wutang on a Jimi Hendrix instrumental to keep the old timers happy haha
Couldn't find it on youtube but heres soundcloud


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;HMwE7EhMuow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMwE7EhMuow[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;ekzHIouo8Q4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekzHIouo8Q4[/video]


----------



## sheldonblack (Sep 16, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> [video=youtube;A2GCga7YLCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2GCga7YLCU[/video]



How can I dislike this junk?


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;ebyNJKw6GmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebyNJKw6GmY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;Dp6LT2MdaPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dp6LT2MdaPI[/video]


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 16, 2013)

That new Drake....

[video=youtube;sEHRUMYt_30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEHRUMYt_30[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;5Z8oYH_bhnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z8oYH_bhnA[/video]


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 17, 2013)

".....Touching Meeeeeeeeeeeeeee!"
[video=youtube;sRYNYb30nxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRYNYb30nxU[/video]


----------



## Skunkybud (Sep 17, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKg4isEZ0jE&feature=share&list=PL1CC09F76252B5DA6 this song has saved my life more than once. I've had very suicidal tendencies in the past few years. I don't want to get into how or why but this song has taken me out of a lot of bad situations.


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;R9011eUDInM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9011eUDInM[/video]


----------



## Skunkybud (Sep 17, 2013)

Everyone should listen to this its completely relevant to whats going on in Syria and our media. Don't believe everything they tell you because everything you hear on the news is exactly what the government wants you to here. Its the control of information its a not very talked about branch of the government. If you don't consider it part of the government you are wack at this point it controls more than the military does in my opinion. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ffxUT7Puf0&feature=share&list=PL1CC09F76252B5DA6 . how you guys post it so the video shows up on this page be te dubs?


----------



## dolamic (Sep 17, 2013)

When you're typing look up and to the right and see the video strip, click it.


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;2821Jvnaeg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2821Jvnaeg8[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;yaXHH0O0gA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaXHH0O0gA8[/video]

I can never get tired of Ulver


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;x7yPhExdj3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7yPhExdj3E[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;MNY7fQSWfSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNY7fQSWfSw[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;s26qTrH2atA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s26qTrH2atA[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;VP8FEU9LPIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP8FEU9LPIg[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;aUW_8cWG7YA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUW_8cWG7YA[/video]


----------



## KeeponTugging (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;SFH2Xou9ZPI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFH2Xou9ZPI[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;3IS7K9Pi35I]http://youtu.be/3IS7K9Pi35I[/video] ALHPHA BLONDIE JERUSALEM


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;bjLnF-fa-CY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjLnF-fa-CY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;UkdgJ_-Gg3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkdgJ_-Gg3Q[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;MmniOzjWPw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmniOzjWPw8[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;tqhlMvKNCIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqhlMvKNCIc[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;BgJGLaDZX24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgJGLaDZX24[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;v24W85yYqYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v24W85yYqYA[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;OkysOLf8fco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkysOLf8fco[/video]


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 19, 2013)

Pharrell is the man. He did this song good. The women are all natural beauties!!! The redhead OMG!!!!!

[youtube]zwT6DZCQi9k[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;CK0o22KJcXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK0o22KJcXI[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;L_p7IO7esBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_p7IO7esBA[/video]


----------



## malickk (Sep 19, 2013)

I am listening the song "Refuge of the Road" by Joni Mitchell this is one of my favorite song and i listen this song while i am traveling. Travel as a place to hide and to renew and most of all to gain a bit of perspective as to how insignificant we all are.


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;18TyzND-p8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18TyzND-p8M[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 20, 2013)

The perfect night.

[video=youtube;n2MtEsrcTTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2MtEsrcTTs[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;DZ3NDP-Qiak]http://youtu.be/DZ3NDP-Qiak[/video] Joe Jackson sunday papers!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;OZHsixrP-lk]http://youtu.be/OZHsixrP-lk[/video] "who don't shit about cooking who is arrogant looking!"


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;uqUa_G1h3pw]http://youtu.be/uqUa_G1h3pw[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;a1sf2CzEq0w]http://youtu.be/a1sf2CzEq0w[/video]"you will come to know....when the bullet hits the bone!"


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;fzzMOMkjm8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzzMOMkjm8A[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;nbG4QYKzRZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbG4QYKzRZE[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;LtZWO3HgRdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtZWO3HgRdA[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 20, 2013)

[youtube]rSu1KHsyURY[/youtube]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;LatorN4P9aA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LatorN4P9aA [/video]

sativas and throwbacks


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;2X_2IdybTV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2X_2IdybTV0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 20, 2013)

Salty...

[video=youtube;-RN6RSe8ifI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RN6RSe8ifI[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;dm7xmn-n1Co]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm7xmn-n1Co[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZxXI2BPRzaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxXI2BPRzaA[/video]

Bad Boys from Boston!


----------



## dolamic (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;WoG4uQUiTcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoG4uQUiTcs[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;JDbKX_KlNcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDbKX_KlNcE[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;F_rRJIAQapg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_rRJIAQapg[/video]

I was digging on this outside in the garden tonight....


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;tAo9vMyUXwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAo9vMyUXwQ[/video]

An a Damien mood today, Enjoi


----------



## dolamic (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;PGYAAsHT4QE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGYAAsHT4QE[/video]

Once was old is new again...


----------



## dolamic (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;OFGgbT_VasI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFGgbT_VasI[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;EztmEF24fdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EztmEF24fdo[/video]

I feel like dippin' on dis' side for a while
Iight?


----------



## dolamic (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;_i-gcWdBUb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i-gcWdBUb8[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;rOU-lmsh93s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOU-lmsh93s[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;YAJ9ArSlUG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAJ9ArSlUG0[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;GKlDBi0cyIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKlDBi0cyIA[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;RAY27NU1Jog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAY27NU1Jog[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;cdYL6Ntty54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdYL6Ntty54[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;6W5pq4bIzIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W5pq4bIzIw[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;otCpCn0l4Wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otCpCn0l4Wo[/video]

U Can't Touch This!


----------



## dolamic (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;2tbzVjkkcsg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tbzVjkkcsg[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;rog8ou-ZepE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rog8ou-ZepE[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 20, 2013)

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mx7kzarSwGE[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;hVg9BO6lLSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVg9BO6lLSQ[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;TUAvmgSi4T4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUAvmgSi4T4[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;yu22fGkimak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yu22fGkimak[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;GBMal3uF8Es]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBMal3uF8Es[/video]


----------



## bud nugbong (Sep 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;R56qgreCRhQ]http://youtu.be/R56qgreCRhQ[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;gF8dH6DL_40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF8dH6DL_40[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;qvZXbq9skZg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvZXbq9skZg[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;XRGd0gD0QNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRGd0gD0QNE[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;cmkTJWx-AGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmkTJWx-AGg[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;kaY34fafF8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaY34fafF8o[/video]

k I'm done hahahah


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;gAg3uMlNyHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAg3uMlNyHA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;Yt_Bu1r-Ovg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt_Bu1r-Ovg[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;USYUuX9fzk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USYUuX9fzk0[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;5ps8sVLZQXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ps8sVLZQXs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;uYuDvvA1ogQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYuDvvA1ogQ[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;MdN9iBP5i9A]http://youtu.be/MdN9iBP5i9A[/video] HEATHEN


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;npvNPORFXpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npvNPORFXpc[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks like the Doors were playing Unknown Soldier at the outdoor festival.

After Summers almost gone I like to hear Wintertime Love.
[video=youtube;aUN03rwFYBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUN03rwFYBs[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 22, 2013)

Somebody posted 3 Little Birds a few pages back.
Reminded me of 1 Love.

[video=youtube;qoIPBdxhg04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoIPBdxhg04[/video]


----------



## Ringsixty (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm listening to the News over my Battery operated AM/FM Radio in my under ground bunker....
yep uhuh


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 22, 2013)

The beer is nice but I'd rather be smoking.

[video=youtube;z7buTCULLeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7buTCULLeY&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UU30uHiJEP-oYN1MjGOxarSA[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 22, 2013)

Ringsixty said:


> I'm listening to the News over my Battery operated AM/FM Radio in my under ground bunker....
> yep uhuh


Why Lovey! Someone has finally heard from Gilligan!

[video=youtube;cfR7qxtgCgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfR7qxtgCgY[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;boNomA8znjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boNomA8znjU[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 22, 2013)

man....every track really has been remixed



lol

[video=youtube;namnaaSRgCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=namnaaSRgCE[/video]

went to see this guy last night in a church basement with like 30 people..things got real weird



copped a real limited pressing of a record straight from the performer though and talked him up for 5 mins, was real chill


----------



## dolamic (Sep 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;Vz5jT1RSHLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vz5jT1RSHLg[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;Gkp05lmogIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gkp05lmogIM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;tNi8mI7Uupo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNi8mI7Uupo[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Sep 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;098_OOZ5gCs]http://youtu.be/098_OOZ5gCs[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;lcEdugVCX1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcEdugVCX1c[/video]


----------



## RedRick (Sep 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDNzQ3CXspU Search and Destroy - The Stooges


----------



## thump easy (Sep 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;aeL9gagV_VA]http://youtu.be/aeL9gagV_VA[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Sep 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;z5rRZdiu1UE]http://youtu.be/z5rRZdiu1UE[/video] i think it was a sabatosh what they tried to do me in for..


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;FyrT5QRUdi8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyrT5QRUdi8[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;y5BlnLFIlIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5BlnLFIlIE[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;7PU0Cdtzk6o]http://youtu.be/7PU0Cdtzk6o[/video] He's a freak of nature but we love him sooo!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;0NlGbLbUl_w]http://youtu.be/0NlGbLbUl_w[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;9hFO290YK1U]http://youtu.be/9hFO290YK1U[/video] Nirvana live in kapu!


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;k56qVuJ8zt4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k56qVuJ8zt4[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ahmn02Urc0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ahmn02Urc0c[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 23, 2013)

I guess this is what you get listening to mix stations at 11:30. Made for a nice little stoned drive

[video=youtube;jdiB3cISeBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdiB3cISeBk[/video]


----------



## RedRick (Sep 24, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6p6PcFFUm5I James Blake - Retrograde


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;ClQcUyhoxTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClQcUyhoxTg[/video]
Seasons don't fear the reaper, Nor do the wind, the sun or the rain.


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;UOetFp-HeS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOetFp-HeS4[/video]
The best cover out there for DFTR.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;4b_Wzxo3wZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b_Wzxo3wZY[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;a2VhYYtMskc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2VhYYtMskc[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;-6ebutx-Fww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6ebutx-Fww[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;kWvMIWP0mEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWvMIWP0mEk[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;1GXGXJgq48U]http://youtu.be/1GXGXJgq48U[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;sA1yl9xcrLU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sA1yl9xcrLU[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;KepgkcO_iiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KepgkcO_iiA[/video]


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 25, 2013)

Some Dead:
[video=youtube;pafY6sZt0FE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pafY6sZt0FE[/video]


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 25, 2013)

While I'm at it with righteous live sets from legendary bands, i'll leave this here.
[video=youtube;_3k3yoHxFFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3k3yoHxFFc[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;bbEoRnaOIbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbEoRnaOIbs[/video]

twerk~


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 25, 2013)

[youtube]uHOsKlB8Ln8[/youtube]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;JaAWdljhD5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaAWdljhD5o[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;EB9tqgdCt5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB9tqgdCt5I&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLRW5QHYDcO w8QWhZBPFv7LH--uQMj0DwZ[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;X_DVS_303kQ]http://youtu.be/X_DVS_303kQ[/video] Lmao im def tuckin it in tonight!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;ewRjZoRtu0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewRjZoRtu0Y[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;bdxeQgEG6PA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdxeQgEG6PA[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 25, 2013)

Fuck it! The whole album is great from a very under rated band IMHO....[YOUTUBE]1r-peUXagmo[/YOUTUBE] RIP Midnight


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;LFRVIRr4OHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFRVIRr4OHY[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;HIYO27pT9bI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIYO27pT9bI[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;27poELXzuq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27poELXzuq0[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Sep 25, 2013)

guanlet was the shit back in the day lolz


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;Qg6BwvDcANg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qg6BwvDcANg[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;w3EQSjjZleM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3EQSjjZleM[/video]


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;aNYjOVo5IEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNYjOVo5IEw[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 26, 2013)

I left it to chance; I never should&#8217;ve let this get so far out of hand.
But I&#8217;ll do anything to not be alone &#8217;cause when I&#8217;m alone you know I&#8217;ll&#8230;
I can easily fall back into old habits that I thought I&#8217;d left behind
And they rip me apart and I realize&#8230;

Don&#8217;t be alarmed, I have to lie
Take everything and keep it inside.
I know I&#8217;m sick and I&#8217;m not right. I&#8217;m so fucking tired of living this life,
I made for myself, I&#8217;m sorry that I cannot get past what keeps me away from the light.
I hope this explains my problem to you, because I feel like this every night.

Don&#8217;t wanna be like this, anxious and angry or hopeless and upset- all the time.
Unable to get back the feeling I lost somewhere along the line.
I wear it all on my sleeve and everyone sees no matter how hard I try.
I&#8217;ve never felt worse in my whole life.

Don&#8217;t be alarmed, I have to lie
Take everything and keep it in stride.
I know I&#8217;m sick and I&#8217;m not right. I&#8217;m so fucking tired of living this life,
I made for myself, I&#8217;m sorry that I cannot get past what keeps me away from the light.
I hope this explains my problem to you, because I feel like this every night.
Feel like this every night.
(Night after night)

[video=youtube_share;u3xsfcG0nV8]http://youtu.be/u3xsfcG0nV8[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;b5xRq5f1kCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5xRq5f1kCU[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;dJe1iUuAW4M]http://youtu.be/dJe1iUuAW4M[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;VwTNOxJXMYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwTNOxJXMYM[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;s-KAvPbO8JY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-KAvPbO8JY[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;UZQ_RDb0lcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZQ_RDb0lcE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;p-1GkdgtIq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-1GkdgtIq0[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;JWImBgdnKEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWImBgdnKEk[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;3r26y--evIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r26y--evIw[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;ztVzSHoAQ7A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztVzSHoAQ7A[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;FdUpsiEOtr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdUpsiEOtr0[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;wOdg43J5r1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOdg43J5r1w[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;GxgqpCdOKak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxgqpCdOKak[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;m2JTFyg2hcU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2JTFyg2hcU[/video]

cakecakecakecakecakecakecakecakecakecakecakecakeca kecakecakecakecake


----------



## dolamic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;8r92A7ndnZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8r92A7ndnZk[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;lidFipyLG8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lidFipyLG8k[/video]

There's nobody like the Killer


----------



## dolamic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;f8gRBkQ5puk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8gRBkQ5puk[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;ya4m4ndeDR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ya4m4ndeDR0[/video]

Old School VHS Friday Nights!


----------



## dolamic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;WrqZYtPc9TE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrqZYtPc9TE[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;LoQYw49saqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoQYw49saqc[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;sy-kHdvBzZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy-kHdvBzZU[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ps0MfBG5-Uo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps0MfBG5-Uo[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;_CYwNWHZuT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CYwNWHZuT0[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;at8hZpXyykM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=at8hZpXyykM[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;qpMvS1Q1sos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpMvS1Q1sos[/video]

If I ever meet you I'll Ctrl-Alt-Del you! WHAT?!


----------



## dolamic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;VNsVpL8TDLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNsVpL8TDLA[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;17HRV8k1YMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17HRV8k1YMw[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;6nm1BJPe-pg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nm1BJPe-pg[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;nZehV_eYtR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZehV_eYtR8[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;7MLdMYX-WHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MLdMYX-WHE[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;dFYaW4YX49c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFYaW4YX49c[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;TJAfLE39ZZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJAfLE39ZZ8[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;GDkxMAt4L0E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDkxMAt4L0E[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;_r88ga1mBdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_r88ga1mBdc[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;VbnvqCqz7_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbnvqCqz7_k[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;-1pfBw53amc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1pfBw53amc[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;rRARSQclog0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRARSQclog0[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;qyfj1Ny_PtQ]http://youtu.be/qyfj1Ny_PtQ[/video]


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;fYzRyKUxEu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYzRyKUxEu0[/video]
Lets take a moment to break the ice...


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 28, 2013)

[youtube]lhnDU-n8PZE[/youtube]


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Sep 28, 2013)

http://bathoryboys.bandcamp.com/ Good ole horror punk from my hometown of Florence South Carolina


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;HjKcCGaCiu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjKcCGaCiu0[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;0SJIgTLe0hc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SJIgTLe0hc[/video]

beautiful


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;vzMTbMC4CwU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzMTbMC4CwU[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;URdf7WX-nlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URdf7WX-nlc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;WetrvX7Yn1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WetrvX7Yn1Y[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;qsCgrrrPHF0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsCgrrrPHF0[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;FdytUPas0ro]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdytUPas0ro[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZS3fP_5F25w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS3fP_5F25w[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;d13Anh5I4KA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d13Anh5I4KA[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;37inWx3La4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37inWx3La4k[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;w78xaWKq-uQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w78xaWKq-uQ[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 28, 2013)

You got me on a Doors kick.
"Winter women throwing stones"
"The monk- blew- lunch" lol

[video=youtube;ebWLbrOoOqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebWLbrOoOqg[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 28, 2013)

When I was back there in seminary school
There was a person there who put forth the proposition
That you can petition the Lord with prayer
Petition the Lord with prayer
Petition the Lord with prayer
You cannot petition the Lord with prayer
 Dead cats, dead rats, did you see what they were at, alright
Dead cat in a tophat
Sucking on a young man's blood
Wishing he would come, yeah
Sucking on a soldier's brain
Wishing it would be the same
Dead cat, dead rat, did you see what they were at
Fat cat in a tophat
Thinks he's an aristocrat
Thinks he can kill and slaughter
Thinks he can shoot my daughter
Yeah, right...oh yeah...alright...yeah
Dead cats, dead rats, think you're an aristocrat
Crap...ah, that's crap

[video=youtube;tct6r5Ma3gs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tct6r5Ma3gs[/video]​


----------



## dolamic (Sep 29, 2013)

And what's wrong with being on a Doors kick 
I was on a Beatles kick this past month, I think I'll go on a Dead kick next lol

[video=youtube;NGaV2A6o0IM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGaV2A6o0IM[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;x8JloYez3Dk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8JloYez3Dk[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;lCKJ7YN_PFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCKJ7YN_PFA[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;prWeT6tQt-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prWeT6tQt-w[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;x8CmVECCp2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8CmVECCp2w[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;TI0ai6W81tw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TI0ai6W81tw[/video]


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 29, 2013)

I <3 the early 80's.

[video=youtube;AHDu9N0zpKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHDu9N0zpKA&amp;list=FLRPBN-YjQvcXHT0RkayaOYw[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;k9o78-f2mIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9o78-f2mIM[/video]

too good not to listen to it thrice!


----------



## dolamic (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;0oW9GLgsa8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oW9GLgsa8s[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;sqelcupWcPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqelcupWcPg[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;OzexP58si0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzexP58si0w[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;yyr2gEouEMM]http://youtu.be/yyr2gEouEMM[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;y7Gee3THtb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7Gee3THtb8[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;EM4vblG6BVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EM4vblG6BVQ[/video]


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;LYgHuRqhHJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYgHuRqhHJI[/video]


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;D4MxGpvtvRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4MxGpvtvRI[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;Itr6zJIFLzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Itr6zJIFLzk[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;BL6dWDfs5x8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BL6dWDfs5x8[/video]

Listened to this on my way to the bar this morning!


----------



## dolamic (Sep 29, 2013)

1111! .....


----------



## dolamic (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;fregObNcHC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fregObNcHC8[/video]

My cuz loves this shit


----------



## dolamic (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;hTWKbfoikeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTWKbfoikeg[/video]

Everybody who doesn't like this... find something better.


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;SG9UIZd3VKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SG9UIZd3VKI[/video]

always has been my favorite nirvana track


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;IkKu3rDl0yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkKu3rDl0yw[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;-0UPhZk7mG0]http://youtu.be/-0UPhZk7mG0[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;-0UPhZk7mG0]http://youtu.be/-0UPhZk7mG0[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;yzfzsKENCbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzfzsKENCbU[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;yeO8c2wvxBU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeO8c2wvxBU&amp;feature=share&amp;list=RD02_NBs9CN eSog[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_sTYZOWxT5g]http://youtu.be/_sTYZOWxT5g[/video]man ima have to stop by to see the dancer lolz i suport pomona.. los angles county...


----------



## thump easy (Sep 29, 2013)

check out the old mma champ ufc lolz[video=youtube_share;PeoqJbSEQ3w]http://youtu.be/PeoqJbSEQ3w[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Sep 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;Jj-tFKE-qmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj-tFKE-qmU[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;GxgqpCdOKak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxgqpCdOKak[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;4J-mO1dc1hQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J-mO1dc1hQ[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;E2vr4Eh58I0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2vr4Eh58I0[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;pDdhzgoi-kI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDdhzgoi-kI[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;IvzFt8PPXvE]http://youtu.be/IvzFt8PPXvE[/video] Stoned to tha bone, cant sleep, just had a goonspazz about this song from Miami vice when I was a teenager!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;UUmoVdec1nM]http://youtu.be/UUmoVdec1nM[/video] Robert plant of course!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 1, 2013)

Too bad Angel never made it big.
We used to get high and listen to these tunes in the late 70's.
[video=youtube;K5Cc-9Wij_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5Cc-9Wij_M[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;4qUUfrYgWas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qUUfrYgWas[/video]


----------



## HeadieNugz (Oct 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;x3L2U79tmWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3L2U79tmWk[/video]
Cant remember which one of you blokes turned me on to these cats, but cheers.


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Oct 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;DuFUtL8zUAk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuFUtL8zUAk[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;7I18_VNjX3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I18_VNjX3g[/video]


----------



## RedRick (Oct 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xZmlUV8muY Peter Gabriel - Games without Frontiers


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 2, 2013)

[youtube]RnIdAAHLjF8[/youtube]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;MZMJBQWNQSA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZMJBQWNQSA[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;Sq3YD7fNZTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sq3YD7fNZTI[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 2, 2013)

HeadieNugz said:


> Cant remember which one of you blokes turned me on to these cats, but cheers.


I'd bet good money it was me, I don't think I've seen anyone else post them.


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;T0EDCAVsEDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0EDCAVsEDM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;OCaDjpwuh08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCaDjpwuh08[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;oL4fG3TIMdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oL4fG3TIMdc[/video]
It's sad that this song has less than a million views. Way better than alot of crap that has since came out.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Y2BavhwpIJg]http://youtu.be/Y2BavhwpIJg[/video] don't tell your friends about the two of us!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;wZqItCGY3Ns]http://youtu.be/wZqItCGY3Ns[/video] GARY WRIGHT my love is alive!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;uYdLZ-26q4A]http://youtu.be/uYdLZ-26q4A[/video] geranium lover ....i'm live on your wire!


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;bjJ7KCBykVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjJ7KCBykVU[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;M5USD-Smthk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5USD-Smthk[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;VG-X6eF3nro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VG-X6eF3nro[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;_mPd_SDAryQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mPd_SDAryQ[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;F6VfsJ7LAlE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6VfsJ7LAlE[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;1eWdbMBYlH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eWdbMBYlH4[/video]

#3rdworldtakeover


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;HzD8HMZkbKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzD8HMZkbKs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;OQgftmOeK_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQgftmOeK_c[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 3, 2013)

[youtube]wssAxRd0BA0[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 3, 2013)

[youtube]0mJMeQv3Uj0[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 3, 2013)

[youtube]hfsZ4EzSn80[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 3, 2013)

[youtube]GmxK9CS3RV0[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 3, 2013)

[youtube]vY57GGvON50[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 3, 2013)

[youtube]_WNJ24cfQi4[/youtube]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;ePCJhPbaK7E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePCJhPbaK7E&amp;list=PLZv_poydFeUTleXjAdVqM6UJ i3FlwEcuG&amp;index=15[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;tCkljW7jJp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCkljW7jJp0[/video]

Got a couple of his records this morning at a garage sale for 25 cents each.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;eYwyGzQ_W0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYwyGzQ_W0s[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 4, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> [video=youtube;tCkljW7jJp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCkljW7jJp0[/video]
> 
> Got a couple of his records this morning at a garage sale for 25 cents each.


One of my mom's favs......


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZzdNzv7rfi0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzdNzv7rfi0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 4, 2013)

Friday night....I got me some blue skunk and a case of beer. Let the deterioration begin!

[video=youtube;OB2YyAgg9Z4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OB2YyAgg9Z4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;OvA64O2LySc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvA64O2LySc[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;hcZpxXZ_F3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcZpxXZ_F3w[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;VPIDWPmONg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPIDWPmONg8[/video]


----------



## HomerMillender (Oct 4, 2013)

Poker Face by Lady Gaga..


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;LYD4_TinAz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYD4_TinAz4[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Oct 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;pwZ4968eCaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwZ4968eCaU[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZodBYQ4pJ0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZodBYQ4pJ0M[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;kW3Hzedn7D4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW3Hzedn7D4[/video]


----------



## ricky1lung (Oct 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;5chkHjTNFgk]http://youtu.be/5chkHjTNFgk[/video]


----------



## ricky1lung (Oct 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;nlcIKh6sBtc]http://youtu.be/nlcIKh6sBtc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;1BpsxczxNFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BpsxczxNFo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;2qP4Ye15J0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qP4Ye15J0Y[/video]


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Oct 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;gXp6NYsVDtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXp6NYsVDtc[/video]
Acousticals.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;j2AwcNZ7ZuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2AwcNZ7ZuI[/video]


----------



## Medical Grade (Oct 5, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeojijVPISg

[video=youtube;oeojijVPISg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeojijVPISg[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;MXnYLC9yo_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXnYLC9yo_M[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;xuWCnAaYdy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuWCnAaYdy4[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 5, 2013)

[youtube]450p7goxZqg[/youtube]

Not really my favorite kind of music, but this guys voice is impressive as hell, here's another song of his you might recognize from the soundtrack to _Django_;

[youtube]34I2dCO8U8A[/youtube]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;M48DitTJTw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M48DitTJTw8[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;sNsdwE-sSeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNsdwE-sSeU[/video]


----------



## 420God (Oct 6, 2013)

Love this video! 

[video=youtube;bek1y2uiQGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bek1y2uiQGA[/video]


----------



## HeadieNugz (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;S_JUlXh7sP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_JUlXh7sP8[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;pIBdAdnTqqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIBdAdnTqqo[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;0rY7aXtiauA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rY7aXtiauA[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;VQgdtWlLfXg]http://youtu.be/VQgdtWlLfXg[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;0jCA7F7aHxA]http://youtu.be/0jCA7F7aHxA[/video] black coat blackshoes black hat Cadillac!


----------



## dolamic (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;0P9QMkm9Eew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P9QMkm9Eew[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;p_ujVaXAJnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_ujVaXAJnw[/video]

Give 'em tha boot!


----------



## dolamic (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;6axOY4PBusk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6axOY4PBusk[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;L7-zRWai5yY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7-zRWai5yY[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 6, 2013)

I forgot about Rancid. Good tunes!

[video=youtube;Rvuae0Y-Spg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rvuae0Y-Spg[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;FucSOWdvc_M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FucSOWdvc_M[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;tWjsvYXM9RU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWjsvYXM9RU[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;XrO4_nyamZs]http://youtu.be/XrO4_nyamZs[/video] try to find the key to 50 million fables!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;p5UMfByNpag]http://youtu.be/p5UMfByNpag[/video] JON's got a sausage yeah man, JON's got a sausage that'll make ya fart! break ya heart! lol!


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;2Jllm7Wd2Oc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Jllm7Wd2Oc[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;u33sSMvsx4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u33sSMvsx4c[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;nIiK1GX9WBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIiK1GX9WBI[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;_iJBTnylMCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iJBTnylMCM[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;fLCf-URqIf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLCf-URqIf0&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;ENhhJDgReko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENhhJDgReko[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;GxgqpCdOKak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxgqpCdOKak[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 10, 2013)

From the depths of youtube, for your enjoyment. 
[video=youtube;wSEsz3aKAtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSEsz3aKAtc[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 10, 2013)

Fuck Yeah! There's a whole bunch of them lol. 
[video=youtube;ojAVkBYAtWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojAVkBYAtWs&amp;list=RD02wSEsz3aKAtc[/video]


----------



## RedRick (Oct 11, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJ8MvnEVCqM Can't you hear me knocking - Rolling Stones


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;--0AOGDyuos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--0AOGDyuos[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;arF8ppNT-uw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arF8ppNT-uw[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;kE32pvvaDT8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE32pvvaDT8[/video]

I tell you this man, I tell you this....I don't know what's gonna happen man.....but I wanna get my kicks, before the whole shit hole goes up in flames, ALL RIGHT ALL RIGHT!!!


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 11, 2013)

Got to get the led out of ma head....

[video=youtube;rkIX2fH3_uQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkIX2fH3_uQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;NbQ0Cb6h3Ew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbQ0Cb6h3Ew[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;TAlzuT_uSz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAlzuT_uSz4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 11, 2013)

Where are my cheeze-its?

Oh my cheeze-its, oh my cheeze-its, oh my cheeze-its!
(8:20)

[video=youtube;56K4Df1TBeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56K4Df1TBeA[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;0tdYMWng9lM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tdYMWng9lM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;iTNLz1Hf-cM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTNLz1Hf-cM[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;F_rRJIAQapg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_rRJIAQapg[/video]

I've got a BAD BAD FEEEEEEELING.......


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;HDgNHoHhgPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDgNHoHhgPU[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;4jgAdeWK9mU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jgAdeWK9mU[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;becWr0vc6cA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=becWr0vc6cA[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;Yd60nI4sa9A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yd60nI4sa9A[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ayk_qQw0XZg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ayk_qQw0XZg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;V-hmypa3wuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-hmypa3wuA[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;Oe9dopACCLw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe9dopACCLw[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;zxr_ryArQKU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxr_ryArQKU[/video]

my weekly walk music


----------



## dolamic (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;ey8eQTPsLik]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ey8eQTPsLik[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;2Py0n4SiB1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Py0n4SiB1o[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;HgzGwKwLmgM]http://youtu.be/HgzGwKwLmgM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 11, 2013)

^^^^^Wow, love your new avi!

[video=youtube;FZcGc-nbLco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZcGc-nbLco[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;nsmmgGbX7MY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsmmgGbX7MY[/video]

Every drunkards credo...


----------



## Jadesjewel (Oct 11, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> ^^^^^Wow, love your new avi!


Thanks Talon 

[video=youtube_share;47W3Z0QK4SA]http://youtu.be/47W3Z0QK4SA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;nF71fabjPVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF71fabjPVE[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;QQzY97UCXns]http://youtu.be/QQzY97UCXns[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;elnRbeNsNRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elnRbeNsNRk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;2KBBbSTQf6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KBBbSTQf6U[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;qs5Zm2fFxjU]http://youtu.be/qs5Zm2fFxjU[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;ab9176Srb5Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ab9176Srb5Y[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;CBTOGVb_cQg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBTOGVb_cQg[/video]

made a pact with myself
i will find this girl
i think i know her....
but its sooooo long ago
1989 in the skating rink...


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 11, 2013)

There's a bathroom on the right.

[video=youtube;UYnySGM9dQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYnySGM9dQA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 11, 2013)

Rock and roll, babies!!

[video=youtube;21VeAmPOBzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21VeAmPOBzI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;15eu7ar5EKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15eu7ar5EKM[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 11, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> There's a bathroom on the right.


He said that at the concert me and my dad went to, was fucking awesome!

[video=youtube;ec0XKhAHR5I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec0XKhAHR5I[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZNaA7fVXB28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNaA7fVXB28[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;knBb2EG6PIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knBb2EG6PIw[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Oct 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;S002MadnlQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S002MadnlQs[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;-lA7TRvNZEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lA7TRvNZEs[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;UEuMGgaOtr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEuMGgaOtr8[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;bhNSvjIGKvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhNSvjIGKvA#t=74[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;dx76YPgZviE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dx76YPgZviE[/video]


----------



## PositiveGreen (Oct 13, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENDL5NktfU8


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;fvDQy53eldY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvDQy53eldY[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 14, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> [video=youtube;dx76YPgZviE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dx76YPgZviE[/video]


They should play banjos! lol


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 14, 2013)

Seriously though, when the Mickey and Bill played Rhythm Devils it was semi based on Japanese drum solos.
That big sting instrument, THe Beam as Mickey calls it is played going into Space with Jerry.
Cool stuff.

About the 3/4 mark is a good example.
I was looking for the vid where he jars it around.
[video=youtube;eNqXhRbnIkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNqXhRbnIkE[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;Nzguf7WBIM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nzguf7WBIM0[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;maz9P517FA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maz9P517FA0[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;91siIxFILKk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91siIxFILKk[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;iqdXeHN6cZA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqdXeHN6cZA[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;9arbWgA-zRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9arbWgA-zRE[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;TzaVd6zl2bA]http://youtu.be/TzaVd6zl2bA[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;QwOU3bnuU0k]http://youtu.be/QwOU3bnuU0k[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;S7D65IomNYY]http://youtu.be/S7D65IomNYY[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;mSAqkGU2nQ4]http://youtu.be/mSAqkGU2nQ4[/video]


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Oct 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;Vhf5cuXiLTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vhf5cuXiLTA[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;auYsEu0RY9A]http://youtu.be/auYsEu0RY9A[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;S7cQ3b0iqLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7cQ3b0iqLo[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;kWi4BjzVk6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWi4BjzVk6s[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Oct 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;4flWROD0UIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4flWROD0UIY[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;xgnQkMh6XFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgnQkMh6XFs[/video]


----------



## TN Jedeye (Oct 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;DlpCExt6oKQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlpCExt6oKQ[/video]


----------



## TN Jedeye (Oct 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;SFcUeWH9GqE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFcUeWH9GqE[/video]


----------



## TN Jedeye (Oct 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;eAy-U3SoLbk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAy-U3SoLbk[/video]


----------



## TN Jedeye (Oct 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;f5von-_FI0U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5von-_FI0U[/video]


----------



## TN Jedeye (Oct 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;X2u6DeXvLDM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2u6DeXvLDM[/video]


----------



## TN Jedeye (Oct 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;uYW3mVUyUtI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYW3mVUyUtI[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;nJ0VCr3Y8Pg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJ0VCr3Y8Pg[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;Sody5nHbQk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sody5nHbQk4[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;hHS1pi-y3Kc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHS1pi-y3Kc[/video]


----------



## bud nugbong (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;NoX9so8ZFqs]http://youtu.be/NoX9so8ZFqs[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;kzmEe3dxT6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzmEe3dxT6E[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;CyUD-6ky2tA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyUD-6ky2tA[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;zrndN_qgXBc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrndN_qgXBc[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;-chP1z-lLnI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-chP1z-lLnI[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;4D2qcbu26gs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4D2qcbu26gs[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;Kc2iLAubras]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kc2iLAubras[/video]

Cheers to my Uncle for turning me onto these guys in the 90's


----------



## dolamic (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;Hb0KcCIsGkE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hb0KcCIsGkE[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;Zlyvcti3kQU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zlyvcti3kQU[/video]

I just bought a brand new lighter
And I just can't wait to use it
With a can a' kerosene it's lots a' fun
You can't refuse it

fuckin pyromaniacs of the world unite!


----------



## dolamic (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;3YFcVwoJNHo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YFcVwoJNHo[/video]

Didn't even know they had a new album out, and I'm 2 years behind! Shit!


----------



## dolamic (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;k_dJLgr0H9s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_dJLgr0H9s[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;6QV1RGMLUKE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QV1RGMLUKE[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;Tlou_2lMLAc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tlou_2lMLAc[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;ceCCTytOzP4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceCCTytOzP4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;XikK2RJdZ18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XikK2RJdZ18[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;jqVrNK4uiB4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqVrNK4uiB4[/video]

got an R&B mood tonight


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 19, 2013)

So apparently the song isn't bad, it's just the shitty artist that's the problem. 

[video=youtube_share;YuroLxYD7Wo]http://youtu.be/YuroLxYD7Wo[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;uMmA8PsTvPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMmA8PsTvPA[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;uXxe7EqoFFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXxe7EqoFFc[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;5HqDgHGm40Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HqDgHGm40Y[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;wKe-oqJVgZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKe-oqJVgZI[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;sEiS-1zcGJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEiS-1zcGJQ[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;o_-QGNUYL5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_-QGNUYL5g[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;I2JYe4uDdMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2JYe4uDdMs[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;_QlBTOAqHhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QlBTOAqHhk[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Oct 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;nzY2Qcu5i2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzY2Qcu5i2A[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Oct 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;MHQK3yo9CBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHQK3yo9CBA[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Oct 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;sXakpJ2jsfc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXakpJ2jsfc[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 21, 2013)

Jeff Beck and Tal Wilkenfeld.
She kicks ass.
She pretty much plays his solo b4 he does.
Good show!

[video=youtube;VC02wGj5gPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VC02wGj5gPw[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;nU4OIAYwo5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU4OIAYwo5g[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;NtxmnBQmfZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtxmnBQmfZs[/video]


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 21, 2013)

Damn, 

Love this entire album, one of the greatest true metal albums. 
[video=youtube;RgjmxYL04V4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=RgjmxYL04V4[/video]


Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## dolamic (Oct 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;w0r2xpGT4fQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0r2xpGT4fQ[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;TJGLp33KsFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJGLp33KsFE[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;cZEvJxPIJtk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZEvJxPIJtk[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;4fXyqShTbDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fXyqShTbDo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 22, 2013)

I just met someone new....lol I'll never learn.

[video=youtube;4WGyix05PA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WGyix05PA4[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;DDqNL0js0iU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDqNL0js0iU[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;E_yVRZMFbLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_yVRZMFbLc[/video]


----------



## RedRick (Oct 24, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIR1KfKXH6s - Sunn O))) - It Took the Night to Behave


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;AWRL9Dd4IME]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWRL9Dd4IME[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;jGqrvn3q1oo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGqrvn3q1oo[/video]

Hey Talon, if you ever learned you'd be gay. Women come in a variety of flavors ~


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Oct 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;udmTfK6_aM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udmTfK6_aM8[/video]


----------



## Orenshii (Oct 25, 2013)

I like alot of different types but mainly listen to Trance, and industrial. Huge fan of Aphex twin,Prodigy and NIN.


Oren


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;V1cxP2nCBdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1cxP2nCBdU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;E7alMn4gRH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7alMn4gRH4[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;uCo3CQw6wp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCo3CQw6wp8[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Oct 26, 2013)

damn i miss camp lo, but its good to see one of them still doin it.

this beat is nuts too!

[video=youtube_share;LG0c7Osv__w]http://youtu.be/LG0c7Osv__w[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;_iXLZKYvKYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iXLZKYvKYs[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;wEUIntzJO5A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEUIntzJO5A[/video]


----------



## Ringsixty (Oct 26, 2013)

*Lindsey Stirling*


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Oct 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;uOqP3wj2x14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOqP3wj2x14[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Oct 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;_z1aJvUTXUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z1aJvUTXUY[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;tQF4FtM9I0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQF4FtM9I0U[/video]


----------



## Medical Grade (Oct 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;8kgPgSD_S5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kgPgSD_S5Y[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;WJ4zdv44BVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ4zdv44BVg[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;oaGGFLHRt6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaGGFLHRt6c[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Oct 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;0KaWSOlASWc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KaWSOlASWc[/video]

Lost a legend today, RIP Lou!


----------



## dolamic (Oct 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;FwDZT8XXkFw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwDZT8XXkFw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;CKUFkOdvvo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKUFkOdvvo8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 28, 2013)

Nobody else posted, so I'm gonna take another turn.

[video=youtube;GUFuJQATLZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUFuJQATLZA[/video]


----------



## actont (Oct 28, 2013)

Im listening to your mom call me back into the room cause she wants more anal!


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 28, 2013)

Love me some Sabbath. Shit gets the blood pumpin
[video=youtube;nd3ZiAwmLpM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=nd3ZiAwmLpM[/video]

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## dolamic (Oct 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;2cXDgFwE13g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cXDgFwE13g[/video]

Saw this for the first time on Beavis and Butt-Head....wonder when new episodes will be back??


----------



## PaulyJohn (Oct 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;eqqat_pewYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqqat_pewYg[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;ociwVjCsjVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ociwVjCsjVg[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;5sYp9vn-PnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sYp9vn-PnM[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;co-hvI9QpJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co-hvI9QpJ4[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;ytCdmsisyVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytCdmsisyVY[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;JCGUK93vGj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCGUK93vGj0[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;_mmz-b_sKuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mmz-b_sKuo[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;FUbVutv5tjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUbVutv5tjg[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;Z98AdVhdNqA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z98AdVhdNqA[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;KVQ44GQiJes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVQ44GQiJes[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;eTqPP2rSU7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTqPP2rSU7g[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Oct 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;oaeIhT4JwW8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaeIhT4JwW8[/video]


----------



## RedRick (Oct 30, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51OB2YoC4sg - The Buzzcocks - Ever Fallen in love


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;zDzTjyiRVAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDzTjyiRVAM[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;H9IYpdKTZww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9IYpdKTZww[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;47xbkT3calM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47xbkT3calM[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;pUPeq3mm1wU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUPeq3mm1wU[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;t8bdbuZ5msQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8bdbuZ5msQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;stq4-99-J74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stq4-99-J74[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;TpL836gqYlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpL836gqYlI[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;UiPbeIXZpD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiPbeIXZpD4[/video]

Still fresh


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;x8FbsLDfV7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8FbsLDfV7I[/video]

&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 31, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;EONhJ9qvCPY]http://youtu.be/EONhJ9qvCPY[/video] HOOKERS AT THA POINT! REAL DEAL THO!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 31, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;J2AHvZWojSc]http://youtu.be/J2AHvZWojSc[/video]Wow I don't normally follow this kinda sheet but mang is this cat tight!


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 31, 2013)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!

[video=youtube;u71UYftH1wU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u71UYftH1wU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;lB7QenJB5I4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lB7QenJB5I4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;qMz4MA2X-98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMz4MA2X-98[/video]


----------



## retrofuzz (Oct 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;kL8LeecuP4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kL8LeecuP4g[/video] Skatalites - garden of love


----------



## retrofuzz (Oct 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;BcFS3WarRT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcFS3WarRT0[/video]


----------



## retrofuzz (Oct 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;rqqAnjY2Rmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqqAnjY2Rmo[/video] another one for Nancy (see4)


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Nov 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;fmLb_Lpnd6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmLb_Lpnd6E[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Nov 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;CDl9ZMfj6aE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDl9ZMfj6aE[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;AvVKHUCleuk]http://youtu.be/AvVKHUCleuk[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Nov 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;6OwdhRHWcrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OwdhRHWcrA&amp;feature=share&amp;list=FLNoAiGnIuJ 2sBIuXnGS0DzQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;6al4KnVrBWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6al4KnVrBWY[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;jgOz5qAN5XI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgOz5qAN5XI[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;1-yzqgwTVi8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-yzqgwTVi8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 2, 2013)

^^^^^That reminds me of that Herbie Hancock classic....

[video=youtube;OMNLguliLOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMNLguliLOk[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Nov 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;e_FOJbp2_Uc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_FOJbp2_Uc[/video]

And that reminds me of this!


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 2, 2013)

hahah whoa good connections dudes


----------



## realllynow (Nov 2, 2013)

been listening to Wrekonize killing it on the war within.


----------



## dolamic (Nov 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;HjNTu8jdukA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjNTu8jdukA[/video]


----------



## Enzo Matrix (Nov 2, 2013)

At this point in time as I'm reading the forums I'm listening to Buckethead...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFoBbNHvOME


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 2, 2013)

[youtube]0c3d7QgZr7g[/youtube]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Nov 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;C8Nk8GFZzW0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8Nk8GFZzW0&amp;list=UUH9usX6H8ly1fwHH28usofA[/video]


----------



## h0psin (Nov 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;Va0_MsMLQ50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Va0_MsMLQ50[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;E50Gp1jiyGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E50Gp1jiyGM[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;4qTY6-xKHpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qTY6-xKHpM[/video]


----------



## RedRick (Nov 3, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-KSG75pLc0 John Frusciante - Curtains (Full Album)


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Nov 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;AqZcYPEszN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqZcYPEszN8[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;JJeBSMTapz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJeBSMTapz4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 3, 2013)

That song from the end of the movie 'Michael'....

[video=youtube;64b9RHeJPyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64b9RHeJPyw[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;8s5TTGtigQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s5TTGtigQg[/video]


----------



## Ringsixty (Nov 3, 2013)

Fleetwood


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;g0-YjyGS5_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0-YjyGS5_w[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 3, 2013)

Ringsixty said:


> Fleetwood


Sounds good to me.

[video=youtube;8ZeTlMpnfHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZeTlMpnfHk[/video]


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Nov 3, 2013)

In a rare raggae moods:
[video=youtube;mIlggMgUeUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIlggMgUeUY[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Nov 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;yiLpL6HARqc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiLpL6HARqc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;nREV8bQJ1MA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nREV8bQJ1MA[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;CSYl_neDLIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSYl_neDLIQ[/video]


----------



## clanchet1579 (Nov 5, 2013)

A bit of hardcore music &#128513;
S3RL and hypasonic&#10084;


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Nov 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;71KglHAnDxk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71KglHAnDxk[/video]


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;EFFtOVxtsj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFFtOVxtsj4[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Nov 6, 2013)

Breaking in my new DBV on my back patio. Hope everyone's having a good day

[video=youtube;stwiO4yvKMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stwiO4yvKMg[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Nov 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;TZWShS_gqsk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZWShS_gqsk[/video]


----------



## natibredstoner (Nov 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;mkWrdSfe2Lk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkWrdSfe2Lk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 6, 2013)

Tommy James & the Shondells

[video=youtube;2bmtPGkuW_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bmtPGkuW_g[/video]

I couldn't figure out why I was not able to get this song to post, then I realized it might help if I copied the link first....DUH!! I need more bong hits. lol


----------



## dolamic (Nov 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;Cq6kmOeYDDM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cq6kmOeYDDM[/video]

...for some reason this popped in my head after that oldies trip...


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Nov 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;JyX7dHmaRlA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyX7dHmaRlA[/video]


----------



## 420choochoo (Nov 6, 2013)

Horace Silver, Sweet Sweetie Dee. Jazz


----------



## natibredstoner (Nov 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;Wa5B22KAkEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wa5B22KAkEk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;r80HF68KM8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r80HF68KM8g[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;1WhhSBgd3KI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WhhSBgd3KI[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZnG3h66Patw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnG3h66Patw[/video]


----------



## fizamalik (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm listening to Abida Parveen is a Pakistani singer of Sindhi descent and one of the foremost exponents of Sufi music.


----------



## RedRick (Nov 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaOzbsv2ZB0 -Minor Threat - Minor Threat


----------



## MrMedi (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm getting medicated listening to this song... It seems to fit the situation...

http://www.reverbnation.com/mediman/song/19121666-loaded


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;2Or1Zk6w2UM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Or1Zk6w2UM[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Nov 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;iCfs9daSD7s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCfs9daSD7s[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Nov 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;arHVWJnZxMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arHVWJnZxMM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;SCE0z4V3USQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCE0z4V3USQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;f-K8D7Yxd0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-K8D7Yxd0w[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;lB_iseC-qPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lB_iseC-qPc[/video]


----------



## Bluecheez (Nov 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gXvVUg-VAE


----------



## Bluecheez (Nov 8, 2013)

Dark Side Of The Rainbow....Floyd laid over The Wizard Of Oz....yup, I'm that stoned http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gXvVUg-VAE


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;blrHHRWKygw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blrHHRWKygw[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;Fwt2qwPctb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fwt2qwPctb4[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;78oSuSMmFsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78oSuSMmFsE[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;LFasFq4GJYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFasFq4GJYM[/video]


----------



## Ringsixty (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm SUPER HIGH right now and Chilling with my Eye's closed. Listening to some Omar Akram, Jessie Cook, Ottmar Liebert, Armik etc. Awesomely relaxing.


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;FdytUPas0ro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdytUPas0ro[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Nov 9, 2013)

Had this song stuck in my head thought I share 
[video=youtube_share;N0whJRP2Z5w]http://youtu.be/N0whJRP2Z5w[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;FJt5QxZa_M4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJt5QxZa_M4[/video]


----------



## TN Jedeye (Nov 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y3Vcoq-QRo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3Vcoq-QRo4[/video]


----------



## UriahTHC (Nov 11, 2013)

Im listening to this Psychedelic Adventure EP: 
http://www.datpiff.com/mixtapes-detail.php?id=546960


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;r15G6XD7EKg]http://youtu.be/r15G6XD7EKg[/video]


----------



## natibredstoner (Nov 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;_TXx3UilSVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TXx3UilSVI[/video]


----------



## Rawrb (Nov 11, 2013)

[youtube]FKzc385G5wU[/youtube]


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;5WHj7Ua7b5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WHj7Ua7b5s[/video]


----------



## BygonEra (Nov 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;9wCJPm19XYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wCJPm19XYQ[/video]


----------



## natibredstoner (Nov 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;Wa5B22KAkEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wa5B22KAkEk[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;toIL3-ICZgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toIL3-ICZgM[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;xa_raj0dVPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xa_raj0dVPM[/video]


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 12, 2013)

The Doors Greatest Hits album


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;-BG1Ng2pU-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BG1Ng2pU-8[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;oxNpsVBdcXU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxNpsVBdcXU[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;LfmpqBg4Rro]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfmpqBg4Rro[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;mqpTvUOcphQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqpTvUOcphQ[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yo Alpha and Omega welcome aboard homie . Dig your style. [video=youtube;3KEpb4UaAr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KEpb4UaAr8[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;P2I2LXTjY1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2I2LXTjY1g[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;UI4Km-sO2Pk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UI4Km-sO2Pk[/video]


----------



## BygonEra (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;p03JSRyqoY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p03JSRyqoY8[/video]

One of my absolute favorite bands


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;QfxJHbTh-Ck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfxJHbTh-Ck[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;Z4LKx_o1Z8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4LKx_o1Z8o[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;Rsyv8JwSs-k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rsyv8JwSs-k[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 13, 2013)

why would a person name a song black napkins? ..........here's why! [video=youtube;AVOIWjmRmaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVOIWjmRmaE&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLRW5QHYDcO w8hoL5lrg7TMaAo7xkTr-LU[/video] I cant put into words how much I miss this man and his outlooks! Least I still have all this to treasure.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;MGgsAK-ucFE]http://youtu.be/MGgsAK-ucFE[/video] oh yeah she was fine girl...........chop a lil wood for tha fire! LOVE IT! yes folks that stevie vai backing up frank. Did ya'll know frank introduced jimmy Hendrix to the waa-waa pedal? true story! Oh yeah she was a fine girll! yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;ln-Jq6X6p-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln-Jq6X6p-g[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;hO9i4vmY4yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hO9i4vmY4yk[/video]

Gone for 9 years. RIP Big Baby Jesus


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;_XIrniuy-Y4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XIrniuy-Y4[/video]


----------



## Justin Meerkat (Nov 13, 2013)

Listening to K'naan - peaceful, inspirational and creative. Here's one of my favorite by him -

[video=youtube;APw9ES0JpZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APw9ES0JpZo[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Nov 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;vFiu5fKor5E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFiu5fKor5E[/video]


----------



## Popcorn900 (Nov 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;JpwA_ISeZqc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=JpwA_ISeZqc[/video]
Got a kick out of this one enjoy.


----------



## RedRick (Nov 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MBaEEODzU0 Aphex Twin - Window Licker


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;abBw4uXDvKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abBw4uXDvKY&amp;feature=share&amp;list=FLlYE0ZX7qc obpUvM_PihHlA[/video] I was captured by your style!


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;YgSVTdAtNYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSVTdAtNYE[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Nov 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;h2zgB93KANE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2zgB93KANE[/video]


RIP Russell Tyrone Jones, O.D.B., Ason Unique, Osirus, The Specialist, Dirt McGirt, Big Baby Jesus, Ol' Dirty Chinese Restaurant
 


----------



## GOD HERE (Nov 15, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> One of my absolute favorite bands


Dude mine too. Did you hear the B side they just released? 

[video=youtube;XhF1Xfg-9wM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhF1Xfg-9wM[/video]


----------



## BygonEra (Nov 16, 2013)

^ Yes! Fucking incredible! Have no idea why they waited so long to release it. Surprised to see another BN fan here.. they seem few and far between! But god I'm in love with Jesse Lacey haha. I just love how they've grown as a band since Your Favorite Weapon... listened to Deja Entendu when I was 13 and have fallen in love with everything they've made since. Daisy received a lot of criticism but I honestly think it may be my favorite album. I swear they just keep getting better.


----------



## GOD HERE (Nov 16, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> ^ Yes! Fucking incredible! Have no idea why they waited so long to release it. Surprised to see another BN fan here.. they seem few and far between! But god I'm in love with Jesse Lacey haha. I just love how they've grown as a band since Your Favorite Weapon... listened to Deja Entendu when I was 13 and have fallen in love with everything they've made since. Daisy received a lot of criticism but I honestly think it may be my favorite album. I swear they just keep getting better.


Wow, that's how it was for me too. I remember being a freshman in high school and being semi obsessed with the feud they had with Seventy times seven and There's no I in Team. My favorite album was the Devil and God, every song on there was ingenious in some way, but I'm pretty excited for the new album too. I don't know if you've heard Coca-Cola, but it's one of my favorite songs to cover on guitar.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Nov 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;TlZgiK6FiO0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlZgiK6FiO0[/video]


----------



## BygonEra (Nov 16, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> Wow, that's how it was for me too. I remember being a freshman in high school and being semi obsessed with the feud they had with Seventy times seven and There's no I in Team. My favorite album was the Devil and God, every song on there was ingenious in some way, but I'm pretty excited for the new album too. I don't know if you've heard Coca-Cola, but it's one of my favorite songs to cover on guitar.



Ohh I loved Taking Back Sunday too! Haha wow really brings me back to high school. And now that I've thought about it, I think Devil and God might be my favorite album too... it's a tough call for me... two of my favorite songs are You Won't Know and Luca, both on that album. Coca Cola.. not sure if I've heard that one actually... I thought it was another song but just checked and don't have it in my itunes. Off to youtube!


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Nov 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;525LsXYK5R0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=525LsXYK5R0[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;KtKkcbgbxqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtKkcbgbxqU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;Fgq2tLvBhZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fgq2tLvBhZ4[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 17, 2013)

2paranoid said:


> [video=youtube;KtKkcbgbxqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtKkcbgbxqU[/video]


Man, that is a good song! Very original, her voice is fantastic too, a little bit of smooth rock with a cool beat and chorus, you can tap your foot along the whole song, and a nice balance of femininity with a weird sense of authority.. I am high as fuck.


----------



## natibredstoner (Nov 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;A7TLK-cUY9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7TLK-cUY9A[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;ffr0opfm6I4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffr0opfm6I4[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;S8K31tTV554]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8K31tTV554[/video]
Just a few blocks up street


----------



## Gmz (Nov 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;RwPMKozHPCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwPMKozHPCM[/video]


----------



## BygonEra (Nov 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;RCD14IrOcIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCD14IrOcIs[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Nov 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;9aofoBrFNdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aofoBrFNdg[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;0r_hH-Eicq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0r_hH-Eicq0[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;LWnKIkjFqfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWnKIkjFqfY[/video]


----------



## GOD HERE (Nov 18, 2013)

Great song and pretty funny music video once you're a minute in or so.

[video=youtube;143i6AvVQ6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=143i6AvVQ6s[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Nov 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;5ZUB95bYk2Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZUB95bYk2Q[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Nov 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;QvEPTkenRSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvEPTkenRSU[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;CyisfcvnJv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyisfcvnJv8[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 19, 2013)

Try to NOT like this song. Dare ya.


[video=youtube_share;Q7gUfyhBYoI]http://youtu.be/Q7gUfyhBYoI[/video]


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 20, 2013)

I like this opera piece from the movie Hannibal


CNT POST VID


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ti9wTUezCr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti9wTUezCr8[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;D1scw7OrsAk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1scw7OrsAk[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;hIw7oeZKpZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIw7oeZKpZc[/video]

radio station I bump is playing it the whole way through shit is epic


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;y-5c5o85SGo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-5c5o85SGo[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Nov 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;taADLPtyDb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taADLPtyDb0[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 22, 2013)

Wanna grow up in the 60's do ya?

[video=youtube;OVrembZ7dVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVrembZ7dVE[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Nov 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;vltC-O7PDYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vltC-O7PDYQ[/video]


----------



## 420God (Nov 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;GHLPcvaqenI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHLPcvaqenI[/video]


----------



## 420God (Nov 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;kyggzx1jPbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyggzx1jPbI[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 22, 2013)

MoTown bitches

[video=dailymotion;xpqs5m]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xpqs5m_dionne-warwick-spinners-then-came-you-1974_music[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;kKbADFJOCkU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKbADFJOCkU[/video]


----------



## BygonEra (Nov 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;NDrTEoHVYMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDrTEoHVYMk[/video]

Fucking genius song!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 22, 2013)

yeah
[video=youtube;l73FkH3v7yg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l73FkH3v7yg[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 22, 2013)

one more...oh yes 
[video=youtube;vGD8aQ2GKr0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGD8aQ2GKr0[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;a9fBe9HhtXw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9fBe9HhtXw[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;8esgAesopVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8esgAesopVA[/video] pure bliss


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 23, 2013)

When Oswald shot Kennedy, he was insane
But still we watch the re-runs again and again
We all sit glued while the killer takes aim

"Hey Mom, there goes a piece of the president's brain!"

 [video=youtube;hGcwpJgge6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGcwpJgge6g[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 24, 2013)

^^^Great stuff on this page everyone....it was an excellent listen for a Sunday afternoon.

[video=youtube;AHxiR2CmWrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHxiR2CmWrI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 24, 2013)

Ringo's first solo composition...

[video=youtube;1Ywpy9smRRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ywpy9smRRs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;EU4UTDrSwQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EU4UTDrSwQc[/video]


----------



## 6ohMax (Nov 24, 2013)

[youtube]q0kSuZFOwFE[/youtube]


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;qmgfLI1NBe8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmgfLI1NBe8[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;4PdZgrnh69w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PdZgrnh69w[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 24, 2013)

A Master....RIP
[video=youtube;h8M_3JTwtPg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8M_3JTwtPg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;tcwgY2NFoCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcwgY2NFoCU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZvL_vhd3BB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvL_vhd3BB4[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 24, 2013)

Talon...thanks, never heard of them before


----------



## little butch (Nov 24, 2013)

Cream......Disraeli Gears, Arlo Guthrie...Alice's Resturant, Iron Butterfly...In a Gadda da Vida, (the birth of metal). And my fav.....the Beatles...White album. All on first edition vinyl, collected by me, back in the day. Peace & be kind


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 25, 2013)

Chillin'

[video=youtube;yrotsEzgEpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrotsEzgEpg[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;ajyiUJfTHRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajyiUJfTHRc[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 26, 2013)

Roll Another Number 

[video=youtube;we6DEzE51Uo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=we6DEzE51Uo[/video]


----------



## RedRick (Nov 26, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSHY1_ux8rs David Bowie - Young Americans


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;xbu9kN5S_rw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbu9kN5S_rw[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;sHYsP7ZuFJg]http://youtu.be/sHYsP7ZuFJg[/video] sickman!!!!!!!!!!!!!miss ya layne!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;f775c_KgXE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f775c_KgXE0[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;I0sI6eFarFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0sI6eFarFE[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;qA78eLqHLkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qA78eLqHLkM[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;2Okd3Oyii7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Okd3Oyii7E[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 26, 2013)

^ That whole LP is good to sit and get stoned.
Roger and the boys thought it was one of the worst LP's they ever made.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Nov 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;NUTGr5t3MoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUTGr5t3MoY[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 27, 2013)

A few favorites from Obscured By Clouds.
I generally don't post videos that are just soundtracks but there was no video taping back then.

[video=youtube;0Ilb_57xUC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ilb_57xUC4[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 27, 2013)

I love this one....

[video=youtube;zFAsAVj7bKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFAsAVj7bKc[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 27, 2013)

One last mellow out tune.

[video=youtube;Y3FpUMI-uTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3FpUMI-uTw[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 27, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> [video=youtube;NUTGr5t3MoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUTGr5t3MoY[/video]


That's plain nuts!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 27, 2013)

Dookie was a great LP.
Longview W/cursing

[video=youtube;vYppHGk5iy0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYppHGk5iy0[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Nov 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;s5Wv54HfXUI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5Wv54HfXUI[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Nov 27, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Dookie was a great LP.


Damn sure was
[video=youtube;i8dh9gDzmz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8dh9gDzmz8[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Nov 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;mkdQ1hatd2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkdQ1hatd2s[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;Rz31jYsrLm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rz31jYsrLm4[/video] I was riding down the road one day, and someone hit a Possum!!!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 27, 2013)

In the one band I was in we would play Basket Case then right into She.
Much like this.

[video=youtube;nBWdLxDEwGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBWdLxDEwGQ[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;hPwAlGLpx5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPwAlGLpx5w[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 27, 2013)

I sorta liked these guys as a Dead knockoff band.

[video=youtube;VmLK8r5A34w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmLK8r5A34w[/video]


----------



## cdd10 (Nov 27, 2013)

Bassnectar


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;mndqgZG4uYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mndqgZG4uYo[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Nov 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;2pMM4iwC-ag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pMM4iwC-ag[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;SPd3oEYvhKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPd3oEYvhKY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my music loving stoner friends.

[video=youtube;W5_8U4j51lI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5_8U4j51lI[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Nov 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;w20sqdJSH7Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w20sqdJSH7Q[/video]


----------



## Someacdude (Nov 28, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIMoYEt_c3w


----------



## GOD HERE (Nov 28, 2013)

Found this gem last night, the chorus is pure euphoria. 

[video=youtube;ZRJRjGIIkn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRJRjGIIkn8[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Nov 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;r1j9lrez9IU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1j9lrez9IU[/video]

Started being festive with the celebratory holiday wine....manischewitz


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Nov 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;9LrL5zSlW_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LrL5zSlW_s[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 28, 2013)

I caught a live show from these guys back in 89, and this was the first song they did...

[video=youtube;HR_ONjZD9A0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HR_ONjZD9A0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;C3jRK-sdTSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3jRK-sdTSE[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 29, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my music loving stoner friends.
> 
> [video=youtube;W5_8U4j51lI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5_8U4j51lI[/video]


LOL, That is creative.


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;zFosUj6A22c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFosUj6A22c&amp;list=PL9D9F833944EF1B3A[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;4EBYMl-f-wo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EBYMl-f-wo[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;FHhDkSzl9VE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHhDkSzl9VE[/video]


----------



## ROLL1nUP (Nov 29, 2013)

Stoned Immaculate by Curren$y. Got the whole album on repeat, twistin' up them planes.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;rRmT_5R8slY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRmT_5R8slY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;F9D6TkKZW7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9D6TkKZW7Q[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;zpHrzkab_Y8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpHrzkab_Y8[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;JgtZHXEmvFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgtZHXEmvFQ[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Dec 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;m_-Gld700LE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_-Gld700LE[/video]


----------



## texin (Dec 2, 2013)

http://youtu.be/tzCbCuAzgNw


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Dec 3, 2013)

Celebrating the beginning of a nice little 4-day vacation from work. Breaking out the Kraken and DBV 

[video=youtube;UNGIahjziiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNGIahjziiE[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 3, 2013)

I like this one a bit better 2para.

[video=youtube;yTapoA5RQyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTapoA5RQyo[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 3, 2013)

"Prolly a hunting lodge for rich weirdo's."

[video=youtube;p5Z11obllEQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5Z11obllEQ[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 3, 2013)

22 days until Christmas.

[video=youtube;SXh7JR9oKVE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXh7JR9oKVE[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 3, 2013)

agh dude I know this year flew by, and I rarely think that. today in the store someone put on christmas music and it hit me!

[video=youtube;rCNjP8So9UA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCNjP8So9UA[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;ww56GjjFjfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww56GjjFjfw[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Dec 4, 2013)

RIP FZ

[video=youtube;eKiogA4nXoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKiogA4nXoI[/video]


----------



## rizzlaking (Dec 5, 2013)

clearly RA the Rugged Man , Legends never die duh


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;pyWUXPwCtg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyWUXPwCtg8[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;oc7ulZ4eNlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc7ulZ4eNlQ[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;z5aBTkH_45U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5aBTkH_45U[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;dXWTRfH45zQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXWTRfH45zQ[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;h_D3VFfhvs4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_D3VFfhvs4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;j1mNgRVy0KI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1mNgRVy0KI[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 7, 2013)

Ozzy Ozzy Ozzy

[video=youtube;clySTJtd81c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clySTJtd81c[/video]


----------



## redivider (Dec 7, 2013)

[youtube]3baQwUrTxzE[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;H_gxQt-bhik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_gxQt-bhik[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;9ZMbhP_3smY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZMbhP_3smY[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Dec 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;i8dh9gDzmz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8dh9gDzmz8[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Dec 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;42BBdzzgPNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42BBdzzgPNM[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Dec 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;pkcJEvMcnEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkcJEvMcnEg[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Dec 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;PbgKEjNBHqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbgKEjNBHqM[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Dec 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;wmr_AxXPRlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmr_AxXPRlI&amp;list=PLfC-QF9CvO7qGyXFDVLIYJE-vj-bSg5ze[/video]

night.


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;UWxBbYiEtAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWxBbYiEtAk[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;fvDQy53eldY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvDQy53eldY[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;XRZIOc89k98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRZIOc89k98[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;UqlsVZ1zxMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqlsVZ1zxMk[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Dec 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;4bRmnxs25Qo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bRmnxs25Qo[/video]


----------



## Mr. Solo Dolo 420 (Dec 9, 2013)

Slipknot - Vermillion

I've been on a Slipknot, 5FDP, and Disturbed kick the past few weeks.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Dec 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;H0kJLW2EwMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0kJLW2EwMg[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;RTxOYLs2g0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTxOYLs2g0A[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;lNS2TyaLYkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNS2TyaLYkI[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 9, 2013)

^Wow Pigpen


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;NHyrEGE4XuA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHyrEGE4XuA[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 9, 2013)

I was looking for the old Circus Circus vid but I guess it's been pulled.
Green Day actually did a pretty good job.

[video=youtube;Jt3c4hBxgps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt3c4hBxgps[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 10, 2013)

I miss this show.

[video=youtube;i3GneA_6dEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3GneA_6dEo[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Dec 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;DC5r92nBR14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC5r92nBR14&amp;list=PL904D3B22524DF35C[/video]
One of the greatest Bands of the 90's metal scene.


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;71xeMTazmMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71xeMTazmMo[/video]


----------



## alliblowisloud17 (Dec 11, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cIvVrjtZCI


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;WGq-eCoPSwA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGq-eCoPSwA[/video]

The folks used to have this going in the house; still like it esp when I'm high and futzing around


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Dec 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;CZtsWgpDIJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZtsWgpDIJY[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;pdvuOFOmCLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdvuOFOmCLY[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;Qa9dYAIwj_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa9dYAIwj_s[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;O_WjFvdYmAE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_WjFvdYmAE[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Dec 12, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> ^Wow Pigpen


Bully MAN!

[video=youtube;9MvrzSgpsrE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MvrzSgpsrE[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Dec 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;RmPkgSIkUeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmPkgSIkUeM[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Dec 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;ey8eQTPsLik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ey8eQTPsLik[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2013)

^^ That was a surprising twist lol


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 13, 2013)

I guess I associate this record with this time of the year.
Cold, rain and snow.
Not the whole lp but close.

[video=youtube;GwjJRbb-s9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwjJRbb-s9M[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;R8R3MZ_0PYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8R3MZ_0PYU[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;gDndZn0YPdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDndZn0YPdI[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 13, 2013)

Currently testing the limits of my system with this - oh yeah.

[video=youtube;Fc4V1O2TNDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fc4V1O2TNDY[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;X9ou8zehFo0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9ou8zehFo0[/video]


----------



## donnydoggy (Dec 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;L220bzZPqdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L220bzZPqdo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;L4iCaDCX3jY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4iCaDCX3jY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;nLXrcqMwax4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLXrcqMwax4[/video]


----------



## billhilly (Dec 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;0u2nvZkwDpQ]http://youtu.be/0u2nvZkwDpQ[/video]


----------



## donnydoggy (Dec 14, 2013)

billhilly said:


> [video=youtube_share;0u2nvZkwDpQ]http://youtu.be/0u2nvZkwDpQ[/video]


like that ...............


----------



## donnydoggy (Dec 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;vSt6AnBxNXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSt6AnBxNXQ[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 15, 2013)

[video=vimeo;76246609]http://vimeo.com/76246609[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;94bGzWyHbu0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94bGzWyHbu0[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;7IIZ4NbDlso]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IIZ4NbDlso[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 15, 2013)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Pl-56PVQ2O0[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Dec 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;xmqiubFy0nc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmqiubFy0nc[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Dec 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;Reyvuey5ns0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Reyvuey5ns0[/video]


----------



## donnydoggy (Dec 15, 2013)

sorry .............[video=youtube;lDulgQd7Ws4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDulgQd7Ws4[/video]


----------



## donnydoggy (Dec 15, 2013)

......................[video=youtube;s28ISo0kz0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s28ISo0kz0E[/video]


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Dec 16, 2013)

Ziggy Marley - Mountain Winery, Saratoga CA - JULY 5, 2013

never really listened to him before...But his voice is very close to Bobs and the rest of his band does quite well. He does Bob songs but he also does other stuff too...I think I like him.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 17, 2013)

It's snowing, again.

[video=youtube;xN0X5IuU6jA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN0X5IuU6jA[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 17, 2013)

[youtube]8IvoHN3mgpM[/youtube]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 17, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> It's snowing, again.


I see your Eskimo, and raise you some frozen husky wee-wee.... 

[video=youtube;xSY2uPuLi-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSY2uPuLi-U[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;qHm9MG9xw1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHm9MG9xw1o[/video]


----------



## mkbinc1971 (Dec 17, 2013)

[email protected]!%K'N SSSLLLLAAAAYYYYEEERRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!...................WHAT ELSE? SEASON'S IN THE ABYSS, specifically... Also some [email protected]'N EXODUS!


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;fxCTVssoddo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxCTVssoddo[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;E3R_3h6zQEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3R_3h6zQEs[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;p-T1s_hs5wc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-T1s_hs5wc[/video]


----------



## travisw (Dec 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;aF4FcTcWcDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aF4FcTcWcDE[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;Jk_cvERwBJk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk_cvERwBJk[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;Kftc9JoHMtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kftc9JoHMtQ[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;vTB0JVDBlZk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTB0JVDBlZk[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;8-r-V0uK4u0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-r-V0uK4u0[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;yqS5T2PgDDo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqS5T2PgDDo[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;bGqZBdSZeKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGqZBdSZeKo[/video]


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 18, 2013)

Eagles One of these Nights


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;yvsQsao1F88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvsQsao1F88[/video]


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;hrcc-PejaA4]http://youtu.be/hrcc-PejaA4[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 19, 2013)

Just in case you're american and you missed this awesome intro....

"Floppy weiner..... floppy weiner..... floppy weiner...."

[video=youtube;uyMHAmKiYgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyMHAmKiYgU[/video]


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Dec 19, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> It's snowing, again.
> 
> [video=youtube;xN0X5IuU6jA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN0X5IuU6jA[/video]


I was at this show...We camped out on roof tops and in parking garages if I remember correctly....I was young and naive.....I had a guy try and take me down some alley to "sell me pot" - I turned at the last minute from the alley - I think he was planning on mugging me....At one point we actually did get ripped off...Some guy "forced" my buddy to buy a bag of weed...Only it wasn't weed, more like grass clippings mixed with mud.....Like I said we were naive....Some clown ever tried that with me now he'd be sorry he did, lol....

The Dead played 6 shows in 7 nights....3 in a row then 1 day break, and then 3 more in a row....We had no tickets, and I don't think I hardly had any money either...I did have a bunch of LSD on me though.....

I can remember the lines backing up around the Garden....And if I remember right you went through a set of doors intoa hallway that went around the Garden before you actually got it....

Well there were these doors (for exiting only) in that hallway....And what would happen wass someone from inside the garden wold come down the stairs and open one of those doors for everyone to run in....It was like a mad rush up several flights of stairs until you popped out somewhere on a higher level and in the garden.....What was cool too was that if anyone fell during the rush people would stop to help them up not trample them underfoot.....

I remember having a vial of liquid, and just "puddling" my hand and those around me....For some reason I have this image of some guy with fat dreads dancing like crazy the whole show on the floor....

I don't remember the shows exactly but I do specifically remember a darkstar, women r smarter, US blues, and ramble on rose.....when I hear these shows on occasion though they do ring a bell....

After the show I had no money....The only thing I had was that acid...I panhandled for some money to take a train back to Cape Cod - well more like stand in Penn Station and explain to people that I was trapped/stuck in NYC and had to get home...People must have thought I was some spaced out high hippie not knowing what the heck was going on which was probably right.......When I got there I realized my roommates had gotten evicted while I was gone...So I decided to hitchhike to Ft.Lauderdale Fl with nothing but a backpack, some clothes, and some acid (which I had since put on sugar cubes)....

At some point during hy hitchhike an old guy picked me up and got me a coffee and breakfast at burger king...I was real tired so I tossed a sugar cube in my coffee to help me stay awake....I am not sure what exactly happened but some how I ended up leaving the whole bag of sugar cubes in the old man's car ! Sometimes I wonder what he might have done with them...Did he toss them out ? Or did he and his wife use them in their coffees ? lol


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 19, 2013)

wild story, man 


I like to think the old man and his lady downed the acid lol


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;zN4RyJb7Kx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zN4RyJb7Kx0[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;4xVLeW9UmjE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xVLeW9UmjE[/video]

that time of year...love me some Annie


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;gD0tQFrGCRA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD0tQFrGCRA[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;yVLwiBsM8BU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVLwiBsM8BU[/video]

Metal Christmas


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;01qHcf52Ebw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01qHcf52Ebw[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Dec 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;tVqPx5mUj0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVqPx5mUj0g[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;eUy_BtvSJ8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUy_BtvSJ8A[/video]


----------



## smak420 (Dec 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;EpdsNSSs1ZY]http://youtu.be/EpdsNSSs1ZY[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;ohgu2NWdW7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohgu2NWdW7Q[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Dec 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;KHZ2ykpXiA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHZ2ykpXiA8[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Dec 21, 2013)

donnydoggy said:


> sorry .............[video=youtube;lDulgQd7Ws4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDulgQd7Ws4[/video]


talk about a twist at the end lmao
@donnydoggy cheers m8 JUGGALO


----------



## dolamic (Dec 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;__kQ1PCP6B0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__kQ1PCP6B0[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Dec 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;GJSUT8Inl14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJSUT8Inl14[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Dec 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;VCEZEOYdfwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCEZEOYdfwo[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Dec 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;GfZPtkqXQIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfZPtkqXQIA[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Dec 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;KCTeXUkTFwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCTeXUkTFwQ[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Dec 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ny-o4zr4LY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ny-o4zr4LY0[/video]


----------



## smak420 (Dec 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;3w3JkFCOoCI]http://youtu.be/3w3JkFCOoCI[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;DiXjbI3kRus]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiXjbI3kRus[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;5hVEdE0O5tA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hVEdE0O5tA[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;XPm3CWvDmvc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPm3CWvDmvc[/video]


----------



## 420God (Dec 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;GCdwKhTtNNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCdwKhTtNNw[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;DD77IJXUPUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DD77IJXUPUE[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;bsnI2J3wJSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsnI2J3wJSI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;J1AaMe1KbwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1AaMe1KbwE[/video]


----------



## littletunealright (Dec 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E720IM6pxEA


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;yXQViqx6GMY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXQViqx6GMY[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;PDuyuvOPq0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDuyuvOPq0g&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;XSH9ryRzHQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSH9ryRzHQ4[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;bBGiQBLLuiE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBGiQBLLuiE[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;LjJ7VhfrSDM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjJ7VhfrSDM[/video]


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;MeT2JTm8pbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeT2JTm8pbw[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;f2lSakixuQg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2lSakixuQg[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;G3Z-OgWfTAI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3Z-OgWfTAI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;1xOe4GRyebo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xOe4GRyebo[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;hXPpbDep9UU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXPpbDep9UU[/video]

aintchu got nothin better to do?


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;1_Z4ZInwj1I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_Z4ZInwj1I[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;sy9_JjLnmZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy9_JjLnmZI[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;oKk-2Pu2N8g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKk-2Pu2N8g[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;mpHqhgqQZEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpHqhgqQZEw[/video]


----------



## Big Trees (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;wkiEx0uJx4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkiEx0uJx4k[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;XLX6xNbhios]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLX6xNbhios[/video]


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;AmlHEGELf4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmlHEGELf4I[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;XepA2ozYkU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XepA2ozYkU4[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;55fzXL3uc1s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55fzXL3uc1s[/video]


----------



## 420God (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;m0EiujcV3Tg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0EiujcV3Tg[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;OvYZMqQffQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvYZMqQffQE[/video]


----------



## Alienwidow (Dec 25, 2013)

[youtube]=eq1jOz2AP1c[/youtube]
ah haaaa! I remember how to do this shit! Merry xmas talon


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas you stoners lol. I love you all.

[video=youtube;Kn-B-fSi4L4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn-B-fSi4L4[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Dec 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;OR07r0ZMFb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OR07r0ZMFb8[/video]

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas Everyone!
[video=youtube_share;KneOdEDwDEc]http://youtu.be/KneOdEDwDEc[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;qAjSNSJsNR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAjSNSJsNR4[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;oM67zj-IKOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM67zj-IKOk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 26, 2013)

^^^^^funny lyrics, but i would hate to get that tune stuck in my head lol


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 26, 2013)

Merry Christmas Talon........


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Dec 26, 2013)

That incredibly chill shit:
[video=youtube;ItX2cntpWtE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItX2cntpWtE[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Dec 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;CkFH0KMO0G0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkFH0KMO0G0[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;BJe43wkJbq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJe43wkJbq0[/video]


----------



## Big Trees (Dec 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;of8EIU-xt1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=of8EIU-xt1M[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 26, 2013)

Mindmelted said:


> Merry Christmas Talon........


Thanks Melted, merry Christmas to you too. Hope you had a good one and next year is very prosperous for you.

[video=youtube;tOVAKoEXRHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOVAKoEXRHY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 27, 2013)

Gosh, I am so fucked up right now. Is there really no one to jam with me? Where are all my friends? lol

[video=youtube;oHHvqncASrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHHvqncASrI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;onVzyoMVjWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onVzyoMVjWA[/video]


----------



## Big Trees (Dec 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;6VOa9IZ86Ak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VOa9IZ86Ak[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 27, 2013)

I have/had this on a VHS tape and watched it many times over.

[video=youtube;CbeFjEHE-XY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbeFjEHE-XY[/video]


----------



## BWG707 (Dec 27, 2013)

http://youtu.be/dctNn6lRpzo

The Green. Hawaiian reggae band.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 27, 2013)

".........................................I've been mad for fucking years, absolutely years. I've been over the edge for yonks. Been working with bands so long, I think. Crikey..." Greatest album ever.


----------



## dolamic (Dec 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;R7uC5m-IRns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7uC5m-IRns[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Dec 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;WChTqYlDjtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WChTqYlDjtI[/video]

My Grandfather was Army, but this is the best version of Taps I could find that sounded like it did today.
A great sadness has been on my head and heart today.


----------



## dolamic (Dec 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;-4FgZNo5j7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4FgZNo5j7I[/video]

For some reason my Grandfather liked this. Perhaps some of you will also.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss Dolamic.

[video=youtube;V1bFr2SWP1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I[/video]


----------



## Big Trees (Dec 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;orYfWcZ2zdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orYfWcZ2zdI[/video]
this was my grandpa's favorite tune from back in the day


----------



## UVI (Dec 28, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L2vJEb6lVE


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;8X0-0uafEnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8X0-0uafEnY[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;EgVjOwwTOV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgVjOwwTOV8[/video]


----------



## skatercodyme (Dec 29, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7C7RLb4Ksb8&feature=share&list=PL333725D2949727D8


----------



## m4s73r (Dec 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;hmbvQLrjUas]http://youtu.be/hmbvQLrjUas[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;dLyH94jNau0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLyH94jNau0[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;0K_reuNKgz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K_reuNKgz8[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Dec 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;mMD5JcEsLwc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMD5JcEsLwc[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year
1979

[video=youtube;PJ-sQ2s7uy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJ-sQ2s7uy4[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;Hm_uPlQlO08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm_uPlQlO08[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;TJ5_NVJxoIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJ5_NVJxoIM[/video]

mmmmmm. ohai free piles of cocaine. lets fucking fuck!


----------



## alwaysgreen420 (Jan 1, 2014)

Just here for the free coke? Guess your out. Ok lol

Sent from my SCH-I545


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;XEbVq8pb3QE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEbVq8pb3QE[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jan 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;rId95N2teUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rId95N2teUc[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jan 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;nbqjBpNT1sc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbqjBpNT1sc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;BTukSakeqr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTukSakeqr4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;waeu4WXqbTU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waeu4WXqbTU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year everyone. This next bong hit is for you.

[video=youtube;5i55kcf_2N8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5i55kcf_2N8[/video]


----------



## William Wonder (Jan 2, 2014)

[youtube]99UaeHp4vDc[/youtube] I'd like to dedicate this medley to Subcool and everyone else who graduated high school around 1980 ish. This is the 50's medley from Uriah Heep that Rocked the house when we were kids! Enjoy!


----------



## William Wonder (Jan 2, 2014)

[youtube]nJAjOlp4Tas[/youtube] Now these are some great vocals! A John Fogerty & Janis Joplin duo would've great! Same era as above^


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 2, 2014)

like that era a lot & having lots of trouble sleeping cause I'm sick as a dog.............whats your story??
[video=youtube;P20i0nMKy58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P20i0nMKy58[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;WzmXmuAmH4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzmXmuAmH4s[/video]


----------



## smak420 (Jan 2, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;86C11U7boCc]http://youtu.be/86C11U7boCc[/video]


----------



## Big Trees (Jan 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;wPlKNWYhFP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPlKNWYhFP4[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;rU-sCw1xnLU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rU-sCw1xnLU[/video]


----------



## Clark D Rockefeller (Jan 3, 2014)

in my stoned stupor it'd appear i have no idea how to post a video.
some assistance in this matter would be appreciated.
because..i listen to cool music.


----------



## William Wonder (Jan 3, 2014)

[youtube]6tCeAZ1nQjk&list=FLvhllyyZY_qzvr1K29_DLbA[/youtube]

^Do a search and there is a thread that explains how to embed on this site. Here's one of my favorite songs from Stevie Wonder. I remember walking to my junior high locker when I heard this song being played over the school intercom system. We turned into some funky white kids after this.


----------



## William Wonder (Jan 3, 2014)

This is one of my favorite cannabis tunes! A great mix.

[youtube]OH1TidH0Z68&list=FLvhllyyZY_qzvr1K29_DLbA[/youtube]


----------



## William Wonder (Jan 3, 2014)

One of my favorite Van Halen songs and great live performance. Eddies solo near the end is outstanding! Watch how he walks backward off the stage!


[youtube]OlZlOnLIelE&list=FLvhllyyZY_qzvr1K29_DLbA[/youtube]


----------



## cannawizard (Jan 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;v2r8kBnGtAU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2r8kBnGtAU[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jan 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;RpSWBFVDxzc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpSWBFVDxzc[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 3, 2014)

whats up canna ant talk to u in a while check this hot bitchout[video=youtube;My2FRPA3Gf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=My2FRPA3Gf8[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 3, 2014)

rideing around with a girl ninna[video=youtube;C9mfuifkZgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=C9mfuifkZgc[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 3, 2014)

my hood philly philly[video=youtube;V1cxP2nCBdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=V1cxP2nCBdU[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 3, 2014)

tear it up in the mike jordan jersey[video=youtube;bbEoRnaOIbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=bbEoRnaOIbs[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 3, 2014)

nothing wrong with me[video=youtube;e8-sMJZTYf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=e8-sMJZTYf0[/video]listen to this song makes me want to fuck somebody up


----------



## redbud12 (Jan 3, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXSkfTedVb0 Here some classic Nine Inch Nails to join the mix.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;4llJIfSe0eA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4llJIfSe0eA[/video]


----------



## BowlsBlunts&Bongs (Jan 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;i0oHqRekumY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0oHqRekumY[/video]


----------



## Someacdude (Jan 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;DALzCMW5hdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DALzCMW5hdg[/video]


----------



## William Wonder (Jan 3, 2014)

[youtube]NH5wbYP5xkQ[/youtube]

Here's the best song you've never heard from 1970


----------



## redbud12 (Jan 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;MgshmDZGZaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgshmDZGZaA[/video] Some Terry Reid-Seed Of Memory, This song really gets you thinking especially when you have some cannabis in your system.


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;cppefrlCNfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cppefrlCNfs[/video]


----------



## Smoke Friend (Jan 4, 2014)

Electronica !!! 

[video=youtube;sBkVdOWk3qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBkVdOWk3qo[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jan 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;hr8Wn1Mwwwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hr8Wn1Mwwwk[/video]


----------



## Big Trees (Jan 4, 2014)

The hurricane is a good story, song, and movie


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;UcB9LdT3WQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcB9LdT3WQg[/video]

Local band, had some rockin' tunes. I love this one.


----------



## Big Trees (Jan 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;PJ4L-kCeQto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJ4L-kCeQto[/video]


----------



## Clark D Rockefeller (Jan 5, 2014)

Cara Mia Addio, Portal 2 OST.

no idea how to post videos, so.. there it is.


----------



## redbud12 (Jan 5, 2014)

Some Pearl Jam this is the Mtv unplugged 1992. Back when Mtv actually played music...good music.[video=youtube;wdr6eF2kVow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdr6eF2kVow[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 5, 2014)

I am sooo not ready for Monday....

[video=youtube;SwRdhyit_yU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwRdhyit_yU[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 5, 2014)

Clark D Rockefeller said:


> Cara Mia Addio, Portal 2 OST.
> 
> no idea how to post videos, so.. there it is.


click the "Insert video" Icon (second from the right) at the top of the quick reply window , then embed the URL ,which in this case is, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kis6V6qwYxI onto the window that appears.Then select "ok",.... "go advanced", & "preview" to make sure it works. If so, you're ready to submit.

sometimes me can't "shut up" cause me not too mature.......but my friend is.


----------



## Big Trees (Jan 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;QaIW0URYK8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaIW0URYK8o[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 6, 2014)

Damn it's cold outside.

[video=youtube;aUN03rwFYBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUN03rwFYBs[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 6, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Damn it's cold outside.



Cold and windy here too brotha, stay warm. I got some joints rolled and a big ol' bottle of red wine so I'll manage

[video=youtube;Jzg-8x1hX-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jzg-8x1hX-Q[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;HzD8HMZkbKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzD8HMZkbKs[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jan 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;J8yA2iLE15g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8yA2iLE15g[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 7, 2014)

Some cold winter vids:
[video=youtube;iUrzicaiRLU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUrzicaiRLU[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;Jne9t8sHpUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jne9t8sHpUc[/video]

Moronic by W. Al is funny as well.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;TEAylKJb-to]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEAylKJb-to[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 7, 2014)

One more.
Not sure of the tune but I take a couple hits and just sorta drift off watching this one.

[video=youtube;MKn9kOtVgEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKn9kOtVgEg[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Jan 7, 2014)

listing to my thought woundering if i will fuck up some of these thc farmers at this next show lolz im not kidding..


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 7, 2014)

thump easy said:


> listing to my thought woundering if i will fuck up some of these thc farmers at this next show lolz im not kidding..


Are you with the Blue Man Group?

I do not understand.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 7, 2014)

no the cup for 2014 some fuckers over in thc farmer i hope i run into at this years cup..


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 7, 2014)

thump easy said:


> no the cup for 2014 some fuckers over in thc farmer i hope i run into at this years cup..


Ah Oki, You will have to make a video.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 7, 2014)

im thinking about it..


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jan 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;cuh-V2qoRPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuh-V2qoRPw[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;b4J8VrprrGE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4J8VrprrGE[/video]


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;HUMh8GQnDW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUMh8GQnDW8[/video]


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jan 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;BhI3iVQfJ1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhI3iVQfJ1g[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jan 8, 2014)

Love me some Dr. John

[video=youtube;D2m8Pgo_440]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2m8Pgo_440[/video]


----------



## Big Trees (Jan 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;0IUXDLrWGAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IUXDLrWGAk[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;G_30A9fieqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_30A9fieqM[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;97GiRk8_HQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97GiRk8_HQ8[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jan 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;qkX6JUXekXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkX6JUXekXY[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;g-A-QAKju1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-A-QAKju1Q[/video]


----------



## Big Trees (Jan 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;d6L6H7Ie3NE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6L6H7Ie3NE[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;G5x1F9ohRa4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5x1F9ohRa4[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jan 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;e2l6tk-Q9VU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2l6tk-Q9VU[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;oz-98Jj59V8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oz-98Jj59V8[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2014)

[youtube]1tUkfcBc3X8[/youtube]


----------



## 420God (Jan 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;Zo7MjEit5mM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo7MjEit5mM[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jan 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;_RYlDE5pOI8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RYlDE5pOI8[/video]


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Jan 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;OVMuwa-HRCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVMuwa-HRCQ[/video]
turn your shit up


----------



## William Wonder (Jan 12, 2014)

[youtube]KpFmj6Ij9Mg[/youtube]

You ain't never heard nuthin' like this!


----------



## William Wonder (Jan 12, 2014)

Now Eva' gonna take you to the church of music one time!

[youtube]apR5BErKyy8&feature=c4-overview&list=UUvhllyyZY_qzvr1K29_DLbA[/youtube]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jan 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;lX8GG3dnsp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX8GG3dnsp8[/video]


----------



## William Wonder (Jan 14, 2014)

[youtube]PJJGH3K76FM[/youtube]

Let's get high, high, HIGH!


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 14, 2014)

&#8203;deadmau5!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ilovebush (Jan 14, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;9m6ogS57sc8]http://youtu.be/9m6ogS57sc8[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;5A6WJWfEd1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A6WJWfEd1M[/video]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;QV8eiSA4vqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QV8eiSA4vqc[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;7sgNYrz0b4o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sgNYrz0b4o[/video]


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Jan 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;G0zRsIpMKHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0zRsIpMKHA[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jan 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;WR7xyhE1XcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WR7xyhE1XcY[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;-shJUOKj1Qo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-shJUOKj1Qo[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;g2DUIWbZ5KQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2DUIWbZ5KQ[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;td8xC9lvHYQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td8xC9lvHYQ[/video]


This band was very very interesting: 2 blacks and 2 whites during apartheid...very illegal. Worth reading about


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;B-DCUjHEiiY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-DCUjHEiiY[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jan 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;1d8xYwcdjgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d8xYwcdjgE[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;YlS7hSM0gFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlS7hSM0gFI[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jan 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;gweUVWUYYQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gweUVWUYYQ8[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jan 19, 2014)

Anybody down for a Friday night jam session? All songs and mixes welcome. TalonToker, what you feeling?

[video=youtube;OEo9Bh679wM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEo9Bh679wM[/video]


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 19, 2014)

Is a newb welcome?

Females?

Heres my song..........[video=youtube;GZQKILDM_dY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZQKILDM_dY[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jan 20, 2014)

tiny roach said:


> Is a newb welcome?
> 
> Females?
> 
> Heres my song..........


But of course...

[video=youtube;EHV0zs0kVGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHV0zs0kVGg[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 20, 2014)

tiny roach said:


> Is a newb welcome?
> 
> Females?
> 
> Heres my song..........[video=youtube;GZQKILDM_dY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZQKILDM_dY[/video]


Welcome and good tune.


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 20, 2014)

thank ye much............one more comin up

Trower.............can't beat this to toke to.......

[video=youtube;8BHRDXZwApw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BHRDXZwApw[/video]


LOLZa that........Nirvana, btw........


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 20, 2014)

I wish I could find this whole concert in one easy download.

[video=youtube;T2GpSw7zBts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2GpSw7zBts&amp;list=PLE0F59A547198F189[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jan 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;bXbTtU252yM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXbTtU252yM[/video]


----------



## headwrappedturtle (Jan 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;MiXiComdtxQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiXiComdtxQ[/video]


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 21, 2014)

Ya mama got a peg leg with a kickstand! Love this song...lmao

[video=youtube;ImhN6-9KLTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImhN6-9KLTY[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;fE6YN9VcPPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fE6YN9VcPPA[/video]


----------



## Big Trees (Jan 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;ZYJNCNrwi_g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYJNCNrwi_g[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;s-qvIvBhSX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-qvIvBhSX8[/video]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;zaE-sBJQixg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaE-sBJQixg[/video]


----------



## smak420 (Jan 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;VBdGd1VR8i4]http://youtu.be/VBdGd1VR8i4[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;RKOngTfTMs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKOngTfTMs0[/video]


----------



## Ilovebush (Jan 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;gexehA3_Utc]http://youtu.be/gexehA3_Utc[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jan 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;1uSj0YHOCM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uSj0YHOCM8[/video]


----------



## Gmz (Jan 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;DIpg02uNJpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIpg02uNJpY[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;iqIn9N_fJJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqIn9N_fJJY[/video]
"Are you smoking Marijuana?"

"And I said Yes I am."


----------



## kinetic (Jan 23, 2014)

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc84v0VcDew" target="_blank">[video=youtube;wc84v0VcDew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc84v0VcDew[/video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc84v0VcDew


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;ECEPmf7NNLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECEPmf7NNLE[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;LlSIQmFQPBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlSIQmFQPBM[/video]


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 23, 2014)

A mellow and bluesy tune for a cold night.............

[video=youtube;WAdmzIStZbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAdmzIStZbE[/video]

Love this cover of Elvis..............


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;BnRsaHXHznQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnRsaHXHznQ[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;GNIXPQoz0s0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNIXPQoz0s0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey everyone!! Sorry I haven't been around in a few weeks, but I am mega-sick. Got the flu or something and it's killing me. Looks like I have about 20 pages to go through to give out some likes. It might take a few days, don't know how long I can stay awake. I feel like shit lol. Love you guys!!

[video=youtube;8yO7l6TmIRI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yO7l6TmIRI[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 24, 2014)

I gave likes out to about 7 pages back, but think my medication is kicking in and I'm about to pass out lol....So I thought I would post one before before the sandman gets me. Excellent tunes, my friends. I'll be back and go through the rest of the pages I missed. Love to all!!

[video=youtube;o-AVDZeVNzk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-AVDZeVNzk[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 24, 2014)

sounds so bright and loud through mid-range speakers it making my ears hurt lol

[video=youtube;n3nPiBai66M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3nPiBai66M[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;C-1jcoOg3nY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-1jcoOg3nY[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;wRnkUsFCu50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRnkUsFCu50[/video]
Most underrated band of the 90s If you like metal, you may want to listen.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 24, 2014)

tiny roach said:


> Is a newb welcome?
> 
> Females?


Welcome! good to see more females here.



TalonToker said:


> Hey everyone!! Sorry I haven't been around in a few weeks, but I am mega-sick. Got the flu or something and it's killing me. Looks like I have about 20 pages to go through to give out some likes. It might take a few days, don't know how long I can stay awake. I feel like shit lol. Love you guys!!


Hope you feel better soon Talon.

[video=youtube_share;-Tdu4uKSZ3M]http://youtu.be/-Tdu4uKSZ3M[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;nBQWaCLlK9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBQWaCLlK9Y[/video]
Just in case anyone wanted to see a pioneer of the double bass concept. The Great Louie Bellson


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;7KwnSILX5dM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KwnSILX5dM&amp;nofeather=True[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jan 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;3VRiTUyQiQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VRiTUyQiQk[/video]

Friends and family say this is what Justin Beiber needs, Oi! Oi! Oi!


----------



## dolamic (Jan 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;p5PQnngPX00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5PQnngPX00[/video]

AIRHEADS!!!!


----------



## dolamic (Jan 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;iyd8dY8rRtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyd8dY8rRtA[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 24, 2014)

Thought I saw some cans after Psychotherapy.

[video=youtube;cyq6GHj9dUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=cyq6GHj9dUk[/video]


----------



## clint308 (Jan 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;zfcHq0hhFWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=zfcHq0hhFWg[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Jan 25, 2014)

i have never heard this song before^^^^ im liken it.. ploting my revenge lolz


----------



## thump easy (Jan 25, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;i6Hm8SXcFi8]http://youtu.be/i6Hm8SXcFi8[/video]im like this crew


----------



## thump easy (Jan 25, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;BgK_Er7WZVg]http://youtu.be/BgK_Er7WZVg[/video]thes guys are tripping me out right now wow...


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 25, 2014)

put this in my thread..........needs to be here.................

[video=youtube;zxMRwr-vveU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxMRwr-vveU[/video]


----------



## clint308 (Jan 25, 2014)

thump easy said:


> i have never heard this song before^^^^ im liken it.. ploting my revenge lolz


i got it from an email sent from the guys that i get all my info from.


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 25, 2014)

damn...........all the music I put in, belongs HERE..........Duh !!!!!!!!

one more for this WAY TOO EARLY of an am...........

[video=youtube;CnVf1ZoCJSo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnVf1ZoCJSo[/video]


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 25, 2014)

last one..........can't find a non live version............but, wtf.......still good ;

[video=youtube;E18g090q-2o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E18g090q-2o&amp;list=PLUdmMccuxH2G7JWfnixierEB8xNk6ynI4[/video]


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 25, 2014)

Cornell..........

[video=youtube;qpLQv5xL9Dc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpLQv5xL9Dc[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jan 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;c87TKWgRyCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c87TKWgRyCE[/video]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;azCq5qQodU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azCq5qQodU8[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;F_6IjeprfEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_6IjeprfEs[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Jan 25, 2014)

clint308 said:


> i got it from an email sent from the guys that i get all my info from.


im getting their stuff soon i realy like these guys,, i like all kinds of music for realz real good discover this is some good stuff to trim to....


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jan 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;_FVmHEeLROo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FVmHEeLROo[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Jan 26, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;hHK8ZxnhzmE]http://youtu.be/hHK8ZxnhzmE[/video]dude i was checking the interview out and i think they dont even know that they have a picture of me on the wall look behind them their i am the rabbit OPERATOR PLEASE POSTER IN THE BACK LOLZ ...


----------



## smak420 (Jan 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;78TFu14rmyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78TFu14rmyI[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;NuKPJSnKRhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuKPJSnKRhc[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;iywaBOMvYLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=iywaBOMvYLI[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;X8LUd51IuiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=X8LUd51IuiA[/video]slow down grab the wall wiggly like u trying to make ur ass fall off


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;47g2UG6debg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=47g2UG6debg[/video]hit u wit the dick and make ur kidney shift


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;0vzIFrfvbh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=0vzIFrfvbh0[/video]old school whatcha know about that


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;DpkDdLZGg30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=DpkDdLZGg30[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;yRbHRaG7yao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=yRbHRaG7yao[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;AWpsOqh8q0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=AWpsOqh8q0M[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;bnVUHWCynig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=bnVUHWCynig[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;WANNqr-vcx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=WANNqr-vcx0[/video]fucking love music like this


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;5Jj3wZVc7nw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=5Jj3wZVc7nw[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;d5ZvzIOO6aU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=d5ZvzIOO6aU[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;oDOiGtx0rJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=oDOiGtx0rJ0[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;qld7WvHa5kc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=qld7WvHa5kc[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;bbEoRnaOIbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=bbEoRnaOIbs[/video]hanna montana is a freak in the sheetz


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;P9SYuIOEmJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=RDL5T5uhd4m7c&amp;feature=player_detailpage &amp;v=P9SYuIOEmJo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 26, 2014)

It feels so good to listen to some tunes again.

[video=youtube;HfNkyaEf_lw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfNkyaEf_lw[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 26, 2014)

Glad you are back Talon.
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Good tune! I forgot about that one.

When I used to DJ someone requested this tune, never heard it before but it caught on over time.
Pretty loud!

[video=youtube;HiIrGXsFlhU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiIrGXsFlhU[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 26, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> [video=youtube;WANNqr-vcx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=WANNqr-vcx0[/video]fucking love music like this


I remember riding in mom's car in the early 70's.
When this song would play on the radio she would change the station with a angry snap.
Those old AM radios with 5 button preset stations.

Not sure why this song made her so angry.
Maybe she thought we would grow up smoking pot like the hippies in the video.
an, maybe she was right.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 27, 2014)

hahahaha right this is a great song


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 27, 2014)

fuzzed out guitars dreamy vocals heavy hitting drums yee

[video=youtube;vNEEapf8j-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNEEapf8j-0[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;-RXRHmIFB_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RXRHmIFB_c[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 27, 2014)

lol I'm still stuck on Janis for now...

[video=youtube;7gsqBEPSrd0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gsqBEPSrd0[/video]


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jan 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;1NvgLkuEtkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NvgLkuEtkA[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jan 28, 2014)

RIP Pete Seeger

[video=youtube;RO5KAwQNVrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RO5KAwQNVrw[/video]


----------



## Purplekrunchie (Jan 28, 2014)

Suicidal Angels Dead Again


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;tlz9J36Z-rY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlz9J36Z-rY[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 28, 2014)

Long set....Heads will like it[video=youtube;rPWK8zOof80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPWK8zOof80[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jan 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;G5mtsnM9WNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5mtsnM9WNM[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 29, 2014)

Sorry I have not been posting folks.My life partner of 23 years passed away on January 14 2014......


----------



## smokin away (Jan 29, 2014)

Internet radio offers many choices. I like listening to a station where I used to live in Stereo. The link below denotes the station. Noon with JT is a must.

Classic Rock Radio FM
http://tunein.com/station/?stationId=17948


----------



## Pop A Molly (Jan 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;jOMXMmKg74Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOMXMmKg74Y[/video]

just chillin' ..


----------



## redbud12 (Jan 29, 2014)

Mindmelted said:


> Sorry I have not been posting folks.My life partner of 23 years passed away on January 14 2014......


 Sorry to hear abour your loss bra.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jan 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;TRHGtRjhH-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRHGtRjhH-U[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;a9fBe9HhtXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9fBe9HhtXw[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;fOLqEOK_wLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=fOLqEOK_wLc[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;izh73tjdIkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=izh73tjdIkU[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;rjTVmv8p7vo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=rjTVmv8p7vo[/video]hanana montain can get the business


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;ExTpasiTAUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ExTpasiTAUs[/video]this a girls song but its been on blast so i cant help to know it


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;KTJVlJ25S8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=KTJVlJ25S8c[/video]fuck happen to this mofo


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;GiWqzxfZCSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=GiWqzxfZCSc[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;m5spMjy8uhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=m5spMjy8uhc[/video]is he where?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;l-O5IHVhWj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=l-O5IHVhWj0[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;07Y0cy-nvAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=07Y0cy-nvAg[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jan 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;3DOamgay6Mw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DOamgay6Mw[/video]

My girlfriend made me listen to "the Neighbourhood", I made her listen to this.


----------



## dolamic (Jan 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;QKTC2cpitM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKTC2cpitM8[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jan 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;YxLaO2Ku-Ts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxLaO2Ku-Ts[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jan 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;MHRZCqOvuXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHRZCqOvuXg[/video]

I hate edited songs


----------



## dolamic (Jan 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;Aqotfn78RIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aqotfn78RIo[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jan 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;oVCE7Z66Y6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVCE7Z66Y6E[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;8lmZmtjMef4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lmZmtjMef4[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jan 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;9iCd6UHR-3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iCd6UHR-3I[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jan 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;tHnA94-hTC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHnA94-hTC8[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jan 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;M48nlk-1kH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M48nlk-1kH8[/video]

You want it in your dizzle?


----------



## dolamic (Jan 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;Trd49Da0gf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Trd49Da0gf0[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jan 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;n48RyNTHyz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n48RyNTHyz0[/video]

Finally some trill shit.


----------



## dolamic (Jan 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;-oZZ9lKg3gQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oZZ9lKg3gQ[/video]

I saw this video one time on MTV back in '91 or '92, and I still remember where I was what I was doing and everything.
It bridged the gap on rap for me, taking some Parliament Fuckadelic and reworking it and wow man....total mind fuck.


----------



## dolamic (Jan 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;pudIZbCRq_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pudIZbCRq_c[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jan 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;Sd0S0LwhEDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sd0S0LwhEDU[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jan 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;RXL2RQLP-0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXL2RQLP-0k[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jan 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;wFsLGh81GeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFsLGh81GeI[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jan 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;9t2lNbTUR9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9t2lNbTUR9A[/video]

JUGGALO!


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;1sdXJiKsQrI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sdXJiKsQrI[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;x0fQ_OCa9Ik]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0fQ_OCa9Ik[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;g5vzGrWNavI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5vzGrWNavI[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;oYlSTQSPU5w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYlSTQSPU5w[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;N-uyWAe0NhQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-uyWAe0NhQ[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;RcOfG2yyHRw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcOfG2yyHRw[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;XOWO9GwgjQ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOWO9GwgjQ4[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;HTOUellI94g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTOUellI94g[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;4BODzhKMKGg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BODzhKMKGg[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;31t_dP_G8bw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31t_dP_G8bw[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;zMDAtLgvFOs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMDAtLgvFOs[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Feb 1, 2014)

Cooped up in the ICU with a wicked lung infection for the next couple days. At least they've got free cable here - watching a Rocky marathon right now. 

Hope everyone's having a good weekend. 

[video=youtube;ioE_O7Lm0I4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioE_O7Lm0I4[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;cdYL6Ntty54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdYL6Ntty54[/video]

I quit my job today, it was great.


----------



## dolamic (Feb 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;EPrSVkTRb24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPrSVkTRb24[/video]

OG always better


----------



## dolamic (Feb 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;gjlxSRzJI4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjlxSRzJI4Y[/video]

Who can argue with Triple OG status?


----------



## dolamic (Feb 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;1enywhs7vfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1enywhs7vfk[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;icQz5GIkDuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icQz5GIkDuA[/video]


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 2, 2014)

I just found this band a few weeks ago and wish I had found them sooner..  ok so I dont know how to put up vids but the band is crystal fighters if use wanna check them out my fav songs of theres are prob you and I and love natural 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;YfjTZLxekig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=YfjTZLxekig[/video]


----------



## smaher (Feb 4, 2014)

Anyone going to Coachella?


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Feb 4, 2014)

I wish...

[video=youtube;Y9B7rxtxZs4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9B7rxtxZs4[/video]


----------



## 420God (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;r4XjmDqG48A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4XjmDqG48A[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 4, 2014)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> Cooped up in the ICU with a wicked lung infection for the next couple days. At least they've got free cable here - watching a Rocky marathon right now.



yuk. I had pleurisy once. frickin awful stuff there. 

hope you get feeling better man


----------



## headwrappedturtle (Feb 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;zDix1VOOYSg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDix1VOOYSg&list=PLHM1MRwUfb-hzEg1yFxh52gWsPKSUSXnU&index=3[/video]


----------



## headwrappedturtle (Feb 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;Pn8KAD-56vQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn8KAD-56vQ&list=PLHM1MRwUfb-hzEg1yFxh52gWsPKSUSXnU[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Feb 5, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> yuk. I had pleurisy once. frickin awful stuff there.
> 
> hope you get feeling better man


Thanks dude, just got sprung yesterday. Gotta lay off the vape/bong for a while, but I'm gonna honor my old snow day tradition & make some special brownies tonight. Should be nice after 5 days off. 

[video=youtube;AgyeUHH_V0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgyeUHH_V0g[/video]


----------



## headwrappedturtle (Feb 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;D2k8Wc6IXu0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2k8Wc6IXu0[/video]


----------



## 420God (Feb 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;mZ_GgOysu6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZ_GgOysu6o[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;73at-vUJDYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73at-vUJDYM[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 5, 2014)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7dgp5z2si2U[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;347wY64oP-c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=347wY64oP-c[/video]

Shoot the kids at school.


----------



## headwrappedturtle (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;SmvEJXQ2MoQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmvEJXQ2MoQ[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;ZwGjPmIbl84]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwGjPmIbl84[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;hO5fUXhtHTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hO5fUXhtHTQ[/video]


----------



## Logges (Feb 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;xkW9UJn2Zgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkW9UJn2Zgs[/video]


----------



## headwrappedturtle (Feb 7, 2014)

[video=vimeo;84097291]http://vimeo.com/84097291[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;CeMeDihwyrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeMeDihwyrg[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;h0i62GnQoo0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0i62GnQoo0[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;ENXvZ9YRjbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENXvZ9YRjbo[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;3mbBbFH9fAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mbBbFH9fAg[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;su-brFIiIgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su-brFIiIgA&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 7, 2014)

this is my jam


dolamic said:


> [video=youtube;ENXvZ9YRjbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENXvZ9YRjbo[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 8, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> this is my jam


It's a good one!

Though I never surfed I liked this one at the time...

[video=youtube;uk9SJva85Bs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk9SJva85Bs[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;SotrOiJyu_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SotrOiJyu_U[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;sB2BKdgSW4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB2BKdgSW4U[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;VrpGhEVyrk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrpGhEVyrk0[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;eYp-4asAmJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYp-4asAmJE[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;GoFB2R_AUwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoFB2R_AUwM[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;YAJ9ArSlUG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAJ9ArSlUG0[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;nay31hvEvrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nay31hvEvrY[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;hXCKLJGLENs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXCKLJGLENs[/video]

Heard this yesterday in a Subway.


----------



## dolamic (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;hCSkw4roTEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCSkw4roTEQ[/video]


----------



## Ilovebush (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;k17BDeSBXRo]http://youtu.be/k17BDeSBXRo[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;LI8Zx_QvNVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI8Zx_QvNVU[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;xq-jANkqpQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xq-jANkqpQo[/video]

@ 0:17 Adam Yauch?


----------



## dolamic (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;oVDfyc2lh4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVDfyc2lh4Q[/video]


----------



## Ilovebush (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;-sKDd9uOW-0]http://youtu.be/-sKDd9uOW-0[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;vimZj8HW0Kg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vimZj8HW0Kg[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;LY1l8T2Lcl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY1l8T2Lcl0[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;Yogw44ehpOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yogw44ehpOk[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;B21rjFaffsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B21rjFaffsA[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;egX9ZDaIrkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egX9ZDaIrkU[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;lYBIRHi5-o8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYBIRHi5-o8[/video]

Freshman year baby!


----------



## dolamic (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;kemivUKb4f4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kemivUKb4f4[/video]

Doesn't feel like 20 years ago listening to this album.


----------



## dolamic (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;YgSPaXgAdzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSPaXgAdzE[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;XFkzRNyygfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFkzRNyygfk[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 11, 2014)

^^^^
I think radiohead just announced a new album or something today. They released an App for smartphones that may have something to do with it idk check it out if you dig them

[video=youtube;NTItY7pNwG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTItY7pNwG8[/video]


----------



## justghost (Feb 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;t7hL0LrmBj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7hL0LrmBj8[/video]


----------



## AStonedIguana (Feb 12, 2014)

Kayo Dot anyone? [youtube]oWB7pmmMa1g[/youtube]


----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 12, 2014)

idk how I got here on youtube...but yeah..this exists


[video=youtube;TmBJA74JLRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmBJA74JLRo[/video]


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> ^^^^
> I think radiohead just announced a new album or something today. They released an App for smartphones that may have something to do with it idk check it out if you dig them
> 
> [video=youtube;NTItY7pNwG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTItY7pNwG8[/video]


Sweet business


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;phaJXp_zMYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=phaJXp_zMYM[/video]ohhhhh yeahhh


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;sFacWGBJ_cs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFacWGBJ_cs[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;9Ooj6pEd6YM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ooj6pEd6YM[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;QEx1S_OglSU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEx1S_OglSU#t=183[/video]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 14, 2014)

I've had this song in my head for the past few days.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=7CspafvAui4


----------



## twostrokenut (Feb 14, 2014)

[youtube]o-EUqXtmBeE[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;wNFHo6EffGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNFHo6EffGA[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;yppnY5UnuVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yppnY5UnuVk&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;bdzvFW6pWlk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdzvFW6pWlk[/video]


----------



## chronicbongs (Feb 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;tMgkt9jdjTU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMgkt9jdjTU&amp;list=RDlUQEbJQhKCk[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;HKiLsvXGX_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKiLsvXGX_I[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Feb 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;ryeSyVUlxuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryeSyVUlxuw[/video]


----------



## headwrappedturtle (Feb 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;67KilunrBZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67KilunrBZU&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 18, 2014)

[youtube]7yLBNRyGvG8[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 18, 2014)

[youtube]MaN3pwBsRf8[/youtube]


----------



## clint308 (Feb 19, 2014)

Any one remember this song from the movie the Posse ?
[video=youtube;R5NyPVqOHbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5NyPVqOHbs&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## smaher (Feb 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;qmhx5rZ-kLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmhx5rZ-kLc[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 21, 2014)

[youtube]rHojIjC0JXw[/youtube]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;oIIxlgcuQRU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIIxlgcuQRU[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 21, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Any one remember this song from the movie the Posse ?


Don't remember it, but that was pretty dope.


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;bpOSxM0rNPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpOSxM0rNPM&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;ySqBdoS0Xo0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySqBdoS0Xo0[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;5rAOyh7YmEc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rAOyh7YmEc[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;s9MszVE7aR4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9MszVE7aR4[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;KWo-02Hsab4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWo-02Hsab4[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;NOG3eus4ZSo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOG3eus4ZSo[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;xsaJhfiFk44]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsaJhfiFk44[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;KSxYRlsBNKU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSxYRlsBNKU[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;uXxTRnxmY-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXxTRnxmY-c[/video]

from bangkok to calgary....we'll hold each-other soon.....


----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;rd3ENxUvq8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rd3ENxUvq8E&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;2QyVfs5G2uA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QyVfs5G2uA[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;mYKLvYGqaC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYKLvYGqaC0[/video]

Disturbing..yet gnarly........Pretty sure I was this age when I first started to listen to Maynard....Thought TOOL was rough back then too......now it just seems like simple 101......

lookit how wicked this kid's drumwork is....


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;PilVAqMMSnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PilVAqMMSnc[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;KsomXlyTyaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsomXlyTyaQ[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;WUqy0YbwCkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUqy0YbwCkk&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL2b3n7y027 LBwaH4s65d-L9uUQpZ35fgq&amp;index=1[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 23, 2014)

[youtube]0cJkc0Mfrgc[/youtube]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Feb 23, 2014)

Been in my head a lot lately. My son likes when I hold him and sing it to him and do our hand motions to the lyrics. 

[video=youtube;3pHQuCezmLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pHQuCezmLE[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;lWTAekIQecg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWTAekIQecg&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;twylUtWKdt4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twylUtWKdt4[/video]


----------



## twostrokenut (Feb 25, 2014)

[youtube]Jw8ytGHTbNc[/youtube]


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Feb 25, 2014)

"the tubes," attack of the 50 foot woman...


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 25, 2014)

Good solo! ^^^^^

Sorta reminds me of Tal Wilkenfeld.
I would bang her like a screen door in a hurricane.

[video=youtube;VC02wGj5gPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VC02wGj5gPw[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 25, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> [youtube]Jw8ytGHTbNc[/youtube]


Mr.Wooten is awesome.Got to him and his family play together and they fucking kicked ass.


----------



## purplesweets (Feb 26, 2014)

i'm listening to the isley brothers, voyage to atlantis. jimmy hendrix kills this shit on the guitar!!


----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;Y5VgLOs0LwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5VgLOs0LwQ[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;TiUPRANCnPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiUPRANCnPk[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;umqe1Fb_FXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umqe1Fb_FXQ[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 2, 2014)

"oh YEAH!"
[video=youtube;i_SGQycuXUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_SGQycuXUw[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 3, 2014)

I had to buy the 'Cherlene' album, featured on Archer....

The country cover of Danger Zone featuring Kenny Loggins is friggin' awesome!! All the other songs have been great too!

I haven't bought an album in.... a long time, glad I snagged this one!


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;Cwt2fjrkgLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwt2fjrkgLc[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;rLOwhigl1bU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLOwhigl1bU[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 3, 2014)

and this...
[video=youtube;cLADvMhM9-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLADvMhM9-o[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 3, 2014)

Prolly too early for this, but fuck it, I'm blazing

[video=youtube;NRe42BDK_R4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRe42BDK_R4[/video]


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 3, 2014)

Dusted off my Stevie Ray Vaughan Soul to Soul CD this afternoon for some driving around music. I listen to a lot of different music, but I always come back to Stevie Ray.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 3, 2014)

socaljoe said:


> Dusted off my Stevie Ray Vaughan Soul to Soul CD this afternoon for some driving around music. I listen to a lot of different music, but I always come back to Stevie Ray.


Well post sumthin Stevie Ray....like this
[video=youtube;F73EcycGCO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F73EcycGCO8[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 3, 2014)

Live:
[video=youtube;gWubhw8SoBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWubhw8SoBE[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 4, 2014)

Boris releases so much new material every few years its hard to keep up. Wata shreds on this song.
[video=youtube;Y3eurH0JiKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3eurH0JiKs[/video]


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 4, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Well post sumthin Stevie Ray....like this


How bout this one? Awesome live set.

[video=youtube;smSiCjYIvrM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smSiCjYIvrM[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;ZvXtXc6Ftp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvXtXc6Ftp4[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Live:
> [video=youtube;gWubhw8SoBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWubhw8SoBE[/video]


FUCK yea........................


----------



## 2paranoid (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;DZyzwPO12r4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZyzwPO12r4[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;FfHtiCVA5d8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfHtiCVA5d8[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;mPRZV9tHmXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPRZV9tHmXU[/video]


----------



## iTrakRastaFred (Mar 5, 2014)

NAS & DAMIEN MARLEY - "Nah Mean"


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;fOYddvUeBs4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOYddvUeBs4[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 5, 2014)

[youtube]o1fPVoQH50c&feature=kp[/youtube]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;JDIehgL1cmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDIehgL1cmA[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Mar 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;gLMwieHy8lE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLMwieHy8lE[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 6, 2014)

heres a two song concept album from ash ra tempel that sounds similar to godspeed! you black emperor, but with more psychedelic guitar, it's from 1971. side 2 is a more relaxed meditation track (traummaschine), a good come down from the genius freakout jam.
[video=youtube;iTZeaAIDvTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTZeaAIDvTo[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 6, 2014)

[youtube]GVnPdfJRK6A[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 7, 2014)

Fukin 'A...Friday night!!

[video=youtube;84GEk4RUY3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84GEk4RUY3s[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 7, 2014)

[youtube]GkiuJg5HhtM[/youtube]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 7, 2014)

Good to see ya Talon!

[video=youtube;_HeWITJ9eZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HeWITJ9eZ8[/video]


----------



## Dimebagwylde Wylde (Mar 8, 2014)

Pink floyd, black sabbath, deep purple for my mellow buzz then switch it up with slayer, cradle of filth, some black label society and of course pantera.


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;CVx0NR_xYGA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVx0NR_xYGA[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;ntLsElbW9Xo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntLsElbW9Xo[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;A50lVLtSQik]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A50lVLtSQik[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;bV0kaTAoU5k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV0kaTAoU5k[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Mar 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;DCS4OI88vW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCS4OI88vW4&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 10, 2014)

Pink floyd - let there be more light


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Mar 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;zUMutdbzLj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUMutdbzLj4[/video]


----------



## Big Trees (Mar 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;FKvs4pz8gro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKvs4pz8gro[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Mar 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;wDk6fvkEp2k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDk6fvkEp2k[/video]


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 11, 2014)

Lucifer effect ~ hopsin and swizZz


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 12, 2014)

[video=youtube;x0ScHCw_o7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0ScHCw_o7Q[/video]


----------



## Growan (Mar 13, 2014)

Gridlock - Live traces


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 13, 2014)

[youtube]d2sMi8mtE_s[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;hmKshpLXnxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmKshpLXnxE[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 13, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;I4N20Jyskls]http://youtu.be/I4N20Jyskls[/video]
inca roads! yummy solo's.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 13, 2014)

[youtube]33V6SopSOLM[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 13, 2014)

[youtube]oKmdwrCD-O0[/youtube]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 13, 2014)

Guitar coming from a radio 
Always takes you where you wanna go 
[video=youtube_share;HudM9U6kXGc]http://youtu.be/HudM9U6kXGc[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;2jl2ei2dYEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jl2ei2dYEY[/video]

Don't want to hurt you or cause any trouble, so get outta my way, get outta my way!


----------



## docter (Mar 14, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGpzGu9Yp6Y


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;2RqPDKsnviw]http://youtu.be/2RqPDKsnviw[/video] good ole alman brothers!


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;YuvSYwuko1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuvSYwuko1w[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;cYMCLz5PQVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYMCLz5PQVw&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9DtYY-h3h3CL2eI1LkHmOgi&amp;feature=share&amp;index=2[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;ZA2n7h9ejRo]http://youtu.be/ZA2n7h9ejRo[/video] cause they dressed in the same pollution! there minds is confused with confusion!


----------



## dolamic (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;C5Fq3U_FjYc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5Fq3U_FjYc[/video]

It's Friday night and I am Weezer =W=


----------



## dolamic (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;a_m4SlbUujA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_m4SlbUujA[/video]

It's Friday night and I am Weezer =W=


----------



## 2paranoid (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;0xX2ZEdOTco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xX2ZEdOTco[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 15, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;WfzHu4TWm2M]http://youtu.be/WfzHu4TWm2M[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;TPrR2LhK56Y]http://youtu.be/TPrR2LhK56Y[/video] noone is to blame!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;kh9sUkYkOd8]http://youtu.be/kh9sUkYkOd8[/video] if i didnt love you, id hate you!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;YTGBQkCO_LM]http://youtu.be/YTGBQkCO_LM[/video] lil slap and tickle!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;DZ3NDP-Qiak]http://youtu.be/DZ3NDP-Qiak[/video] joe jackson SUNDAY PAPERS!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;8iNrV6lIW9A]http://youtu.be/8iNrV6lIW9A[/video] ATLANTA RHYTHM SECTION SO INTO YOU.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;PIVSl1OVqu0]http://youtu.be/PIVSl1OVqu0[/video] blue oyster cult GODZILLA


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;QreSqOBDPWI]http://youtu.be/QreSqOBDPWI[/video] thin lizzy live set! these boys kicked ass and took names!


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 15, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;kQ4MOkK2MOM]http://youtu.be/kQ4MOkK2MOM[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;paiQWninQoI]http://youtu.be/paiQWninQoI[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Mar 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;3jLyutQJx5M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jLyutQJx5M[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Mar 15, 2014)

In my city that was filmed


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 16, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;MJbBSIFN36k]http://youtu.be/MJbBSIFN36k[/video] Think i love blow lol! good ole eddie money!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 16, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;X_DVS_303kQ]http://youtu.be/X_DVS_303kQ[/video] GOODBYE HORSES Q LAZZARUS!


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 16, 2014)

Mariachi music from 3 houses down. ieee,ieee,ieee,ieee,ieee!


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 16, 2014)

[youtube]vY57GGvON50[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 16, 2014)

[youtube]OmnVNxEmBn4[/youtube]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 16, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;QxhvgmuUNIY]http://youtu.be/QxhvgmuUNIY[/video] nobody will ever let you know....when you ask the reasons why.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 16, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;EdIgUVakWtQ]http://youtu.be/EdIgUVakWtQ[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 17, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;f8PQOrJW_14]http://youtu.be/f8PQOrJW_14[/video] it might mean something to you but its nothing to me!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 17, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;2TPLzHYG6yA]http://youtu.be/2TPLzHYG6yA[/video] JUMBO LIGHTEN UP UPPPPP!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 17, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;2NwPJo4ysXI]http://youtu.be/2NwPJo4ysXI[/video] hob knobbin with tha goblin!


----------



## 2paranoid (Mar 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;sxan_gWc78A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxan_gWc78A[/video]


----------



## midi.experiment (Mar 18, 2014)

Devo!!!!!!


----------



## midi.experiment (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice...really nice....MUSIC IS THE BEST


----------



## 420God (Mar 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;DRFqiDnfP3E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRFqiDnfP3E[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 19, 2014)

[youtube]8I_UXkaquds[/youtube]


----------



## redbud12 (Mar 19, 2014)

always will be a fan of Nine Inch Nails even though this song particularly has no lyrics its the sounds that are created that set the atmosphere. Enjoy everyone.[video=youtube;MN6sfJ1qFQg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN6sfJ1qFQg[/video]


----------



## DarthVader1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks a Lot - Ernest Tubb


----------



## docter (Mar 20, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cR2XilcGYOo


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;X97280fqB_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X97280fqB_o[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;0q_YN1eILO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0q_YN1eILO0[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;JYGoougMHSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYGoougMHSQ[/video]


SATAN


----------



## dolamic (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;AbBr2bgAbcM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbBr2bgAbcM[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 22, 2014)

Pretty awesome really...

[video=youtube_share;jus7S5vBJyU]http://youtu.be/jus7S5vBJyU[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;9Uob9Bos_E4]http://youtu.be/9Uob9Bos_E4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;3i0DMbCKnAg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i0DMbCKnAg[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Mar 22, 2014)

holy shit

why haven't any of you numbskulls told me about this band yet? I love this track and showmanship, inspiring 


[video=youtube;1Ee4bfu_t3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ee4bfu_t3c[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 22, 2014)

[youtube]ewhLf9DiUdQ[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 22, 2014)

[youtube]2CM6EdBDmow[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 22, 2014)

[youtube]qdNHjFyzmR0[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 22, 2014)

[youtube]V1ZJ1NEWJmQ[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 22, 2014)

[youtube]MExuTDzwCeQ[/youtube]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Mar 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;fHnPdIs3T_4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHnPdIs3T_4[/video]

I know Bob Marleys music should not be touched but I reeeaally enjoyed listening to this...


----------



## HairyAss (Mar 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;pTn1tmhA8L8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTn1tmhA8L8[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Mar 24, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;-ywvYQ3pcmQ]http://youtu.be/-ywvYQ3pcmQ[/video]


----------



## tree bonging bird (Mar 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;GRk-6aaGcGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRk-6aaGcGQ&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;rwdc8u93r_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwdc8u93r_w[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]tHBotoTjFxk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Meowlistenhere (Mar 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;shm2suG27zM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shm2suG27zM[/video]


----------



## Meowlistenhere (Mar 27, 2014)

There Must Be A God
[video=youtube;TBH8o8XXnVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBH8o8XXnVM[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;GIgNBxNvAJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIgNBxNvAJg[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Mar 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;rSTgycueLD0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSTgycueLD0[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 29, 2014)

[youtube]oHowqKYSXNI[/youtube]


----------



## 2paranoid (Mar 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;hu0kGvKujCg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hu0kGvKujCg[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Mar 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;InGtiEXQyF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InGtiEXQyF0&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## budsgalore (Mar 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;RvLmcRZte78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvLmcRZte78[/video]

see what he did there...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 31, 2014)

[youtube]6SFNW5F8K9Y[/youtube]

Awesome collaboration, Prince on the guitar kills it


----------



## panhead (Apr 1, 2014)

Stanley Clark & George Duke , getting ready to smoke over Miles Davis Bitches Brew or Frank Zappa Conducts the " LSO " London Symphony Orchestra , either one is fine with me , i had an afternoon nap so i'll be up all night so its a perfect time to rock out the high end Mcintosh speakers the wife got me for xmas ..


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 7, 2014)

Damn!!! Shitty new setup wont even let us post vids anymore.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 7, 2014)

panhead said:


> Stanley Clark & George Duke , getting ready to smoke over Miles Davis Bitches Brew or Frank Zappa Conducts the " LSO " London Symphony Orchestra , either one is fine with me , i had an afternoon nap so i'll be up all night so its a perfect time to rock out the high end Mcintosh speakers the wife got me for xmas ..


No Focal is high end speakers.Mcintosh is just loud and thats about it.
Sorry just my opinion being that i worked in a high end shop for 15 years....


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Apr 7, 2014)

I dig the new layout


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 7, 2014)

^^^ LIKE That.....is fucking fabulous.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm wiped out.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 8, 2014)

Alright how do you post video's now?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Apr 8, 2014)

Same way............................................................................................^^^

Copy that line, and reply to someone, and where the arrow points up... its like a video clip. Yeah, it's that man...


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 8, 2014)

Progression:


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 9, 2014)

This remix is way too awesome not to share!


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 9, 2014)

dolamic said:


> Same way............................................................................................^^^
> 
> Copy that line, and reply to someone, and where the arrow points up... its like a video clip. Yeah, it's that man...





dolamic said:


> Same way............................................................................................^^^
> 
> Copy that line, and reply to someone, and where the arrow points up... its like a video clip. Yeah, it's that man...


 

Duh!!! What did you say?
Not computing!!!!!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 10, 2014)

God dammit I love these guys...

It's like Psychobilly/punk/metal......

(with a touch of Spanish influence)


----------



## dolamic (Apr 10, 2014)

I see it computed...


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 10, 2014)

dolamic said:


> I see it computed...


just had to get high and then it was gravy.....


----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Meowlistenhere (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 12, 2014)

Guess we have to post the title above the vid.

Overall I like the new site.

*Yello - Rhythm Divine*

*



*


----------



## Meowlistenhere (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## NolaDiesel27 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sublime 40 oz to freedom album


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## greenstonecurious (Apr 12, 2014)

If you're into electronic/dubstep/ style of music... Then you need to checkout this songs. Get ready to rock to the beat and get in the stone zone .
1. Bassnectar - Heads Up (The Glitch Mob Remix)


----------



## Meowlistenhere (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 13, 2014)

The old days with Peter Tosh.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Meowlistenhere (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

THE SLAP!


----------



## Steve French (Apr 14, 2014)

Don't look down on me.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

Have a bad case of heroin farts.


----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Meowlistenhere (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## travisw (Apr 15, 2014)

Judge me if you want.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## TubePot (Apr 15, 2014)

Dance music is my thing, but I enjoy all genres except rap and heavy metal. 


*Marilyn McCoo & Billy Davis Jr. - Shine On Silver Moon*





*Loose Joints - Is It All Over My Face*
*



*
*Save a place on the dance floor or me.*
*



*


----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Steve French (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Sheeeiiittt (Apr 17, 2014)

Old growth cut down for Kleenex and hemp still illegal in most places. *IDWTLOTPA.*


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 17, 2014)

New spring girlfriends.

*Yello-Kiss in Blue*

*



*


----------



## dux (Apr 17, 2014)

Well I don't have a fancy link like everybody else 
But I did stumble across and listen to Machine head-through the ashes of empires today! Kind of angry but man that album rumbles!
Also found what is left of my very first tape-cassette that I ever bought,Iron maiden-piece of mind.for the youngsters we had tapes before cd,pods,mp things....


----------



## TubePot (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

TubePot said:


>


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## TubePot (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## kinetic (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Big Trees (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## TalonToker (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2014)

She was smokin"
Lot of Cheap 8 balls in those days


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 21, 2014)

*And now for less of the hate music, lol, and more of the chilled, so,,,,
*


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2014)

All Hail The KING.......


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## TubePot (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## NolaDiesel27 (Apr 28, 2014)

Listening to Wiz Khalifa right now


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (May 1, 2014)




----------



## abalonehx (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (May 4, 2014)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 6, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Desr (May 7, 2014)




----------



## TubePot (May 7, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 7, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (May 8, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (May 11, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 12, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 12, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 12, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (May 13, 2014)




----------



## MnM24 (May 14, 2014)

Believe ME - Drake Ft Lil Wayne


----------



## TubePot (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (May 16, 2014)

http://www.collegehumor.com/embed/6969924/slayer-war-ensemble-on-ukulele

SLAYER!!! (On ukulele)


----------



## BeckyBunny (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 16, 2014)




----------



## TubePot (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Indoor Sun King (May 17, 2014)

house on di.fm


----------



## skunkd0c (May 17, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (May 17, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (May 17, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (May 17, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (May 17, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (May 17, 2014)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 17, 2014)

Young beatles/ whoever else they sound like reincarnated.


----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (May 18, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (May 18, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (May 18, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (May 18, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (May 18, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (May 18, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (May 18, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (May 18, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (May 18, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (May 18, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (May 18, 2014)




----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (May 18, 2014)

12-26-79 dead oakland...on siriusxm radio.

Ujb--->some crazy space jam that sounds like a space ship....

The first time I ever heard this was when we were clam baking in a car outside a bar about 20 years ago...my friend got so high he freaked out and jumped out of the car, lol.......

Edit: wait they just went into estimated.....might be 12-28-79...not sure


----------



## 2paranoid (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 19, 2014)

Mostly wondering if this will post.
Cool song anyhow.






It works but you have to click it.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 20, 2014)

2paranoid said:


>


Steve Martin : I used to smoke marijuana. But I'll tell you something: I would only smoke it in the late evening. Oh, occasionally the early evening, but usually the late evening - or the mid-evening. Just the early evening, mid evening and late evening.
Occasionally, early afternoon, early mid-afternoon, or perhaps the late-midafternoon. Oh, sometimes the early-mid-late-early morning. . .
But never at dusk! Never at dusk, I would never do that.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (May 20, 2014)




----------



## TheMystified420 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## TheMystified420 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 21, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (May 21, 2014)

fucking mental free jazz


----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (May 24, 2014)




----------



## TalonToker (May 24, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 28, 2014)

Then came the last days of May.


----------



## moving_shadow (May 29, 2014)

listening to the new Pixies and Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 29, 2014)




----------



## ayr0n (May 29, 2014)

Been heavy on Soundgarden / Audioslave lately. It was played out for me a while back, but back on tht shit for some reason. Just gives me a damn good vibe


----------



## moving_shadow (May 29, 2014)

never could get into Audioslave, for me Chris Cornell's peak was Badmotorfinger.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 30, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (May 30, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (May 30, 2014)

I'm sorry for that fucked up edited version of Mo' Money, Mo' Problems....clean albums are so lame.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 30, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (May 31, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 31, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


>


Those were the days!


----------



## TalonToker (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Romanito420 (May 31, 2014)




----------



## knucklehead bob (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Romanito420 (May 31, 2014)




----------



## RM2151 (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Romanito420 (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 31, 2014)

TalonToker said:


>


I had of some Pauls tunes running through my head today.


----------



## Romanito420 (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## knucklehead bob (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## ayr0n (Jun 1, 2014)

lotta you probably played out on this cuz it's on the radio a lot right now (at least in my area) but maaaan does this shit put me in a good mood. From the production to the lyrics, just props me right up like I just blew a rail (actually don't partake anymore thank buddha).
|




This is what music is all about for me.


This one never gets old:


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 2, 2014)

Mindmelted said:


>


 damn mind, i thought you were abandoned conflict for a minute there..


----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## DonPetro (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Beanni (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## TubePot (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Jun 5, 2014)

You Learn - Lyrics:


----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 5, 2014)

rest in peace, David


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 6, 2014)

loves me sum American music 

even if its an Oyrishmahn aplyn it.....


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## TubePot (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 7, 2014)

the hazy rampage of my youth...........


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## TubePot (Jun 7, 2014)

Saturday night dance music.


----------



## pmt62382 (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## pmt62382 (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## TubePot (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## gabechihua (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## TheMystified420 (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## TheMystified420 (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 11, 2014)

*ha ha ha ha @ thumps post. Craaazyyy man. lolololol thanks for that*


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 11, 2014)

i miss those old school dayz i wish i could go back!!!


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## gardengardian7 (Jun 12, 2014)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


Listening to some good ole country... Tracy Bird.. And studying the forums...


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## resinousflowers420 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 14, 2014)

Summer.


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2014)

Alpha & Omega said:


>


HA! I remember one of the first times me and my dad got high together, he played this song. 
Thanks for that wild trip back man, I had forgot about that!


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2014)

https://myspace.com/lusciousjacksonmusic/music/song/you-and-me-94227820-104880941

For some odd reason, this is the only version of the song I can find online... lame...


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2014)

WTF happened to Toby Keith, you mean he used to be cool?!


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## TubePot (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## TheMystified420 (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## TheMystified420 (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## TheMystified420 (Jun 15, 2014)

I love that unplugged show, they sure sound good live.


----------



## Thee Wizard (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jun 15, 2014)

TURBOFOLK


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 19, 2014)

Crank it up!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 19, 2014)

Alpha & Omega said:


>


"because I need a beer and it's titty squeezin' time."


----------



## Sativied (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## MothersLittleHelper (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## TheMystified420 (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

Sativied said:


>


Like this.


----------



## Sativied (Jun 21, 2014)

Instant happiness:


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jun 23, 2014)

The Decemberists - The Mariners Revenge Song


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 23, 2014)

Disclosure - When a Fire Starts to Burn


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 23, 2014)

Jamming this 94 classic


----------



## judochop (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 24, 2014)

Long live Willie!


----------



## knucklehead bob (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2014)

Sativied said:


>


I hella like this!


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2014)

Zen


----------



## Miko2 (Jun 25, 2014)

A very good song to start a lovely day


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jun 25, 2014)

Yessica... said:


>


I'm sure this one is on here like a million times - but it is still AWESOME. 

Oh Taco - I love you!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 25, 2014)

Im ripped of my ass ATM.....Lovin it n' shit.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2014)

abe supercro said:


>


omgods super beautiful!


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2014)

Still not played out.


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 26, 2014)

Dirty needles and sweets. Zero to heaven, in 7. A lifetime. A nanosecond. Radio is playing our tune. I love it, could you turn It down?


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Jun 27, 2014)

I know I've posted this in one or more of Pinworms threads, but god dammit thius song is fucking amazing.

This is a cover, the original is a No Use for a Name tune. Tony, the lead singer of NUFAN, wrote this for his daughter, Fiona.

I can't even think of words to match the way I'm feeling
I don't even think a book could say enough for you
I can only try my best, to put it in a song I guess
You try to speak, I know you tell the truth

And if I could freeze our small amount of time together
Then we could make believe this world would never end
(Make believe this world would never end)
Unfortunately truth is cold
So you stay young while I get old
But always know, I'm your best friend

Nothing is the same
Everything is a better change
Sometimes I see silence in your eyes
Let it all crash down
When it ends it begins with you
I'm gonna learn every time you do

And I'm as scared as anybody who has done this
But I wouldn't give it up for nothing, Fi
(I wouldn't give it up for nothing, Fi)
You took my life, turned it around
And put my feet back on the ground
I owe you, eternally

Nothing is the same
Everything is a better change
Sometimes I see silence in your eyes
Let it all crash down
When it ends it begins with you
I'm gonna learn every time you do

I'm always
I'm always
I'm always here

I'm always
I'm always
I'm always here


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 27, 2014)

Here's Tony rockin' acoustic....


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Jun 27, 2014)

So I always get nostalgic with that song
But in my room it's forced
It has to be in some car across the street
And I always catch the back of your head in a crowd
Just don't turn around
It's never you and you ruin those memories
And those photos are great if I catch them with the side of my eye
But if I stare, it just turns into you and me
We're just standing there

And now its over
Would you hear me
Scream at the top of my lungs
And when you go there
Would you hear me
Scream at the top of my lungs

So I always fool my friends and we head down there
You think that we are en route
We just drove past your old house and you weren't there
And I'm always great when I'm hanging with your buds and they lie
They think that I'm just fine
Its always been that way, just a pocketbook Brando

And when you hold him
Would you hear me
Scream at the top of my lungs
You love my whisper
But did you hear me
Scream at the top of my lungs

So you crank that song
And it might sound doom
So just leave the room
While I sit and stare
Cause this is rare
I really love that tune
Man, I love that song
I really love that song
I love that song

So when you go there
Would you hear me
Scream at the top of my lungs
And when you're hated
Would you hear me
Scream at the top of my lungs

So you crank that song
And it might sound doom
So just leave the room
While I sit and stare
Cause yeah, that's rare
I really love that tune
Man, I love that song
I love that song
I love that song


----------



## thump easy (Jun 27, 2014)

i like country to i got a lil bit of AZ in me..


----------



## thump easy (Jun 27, 2014)

i put this on for my favorite genetics!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Jun 27, 2014)

stop frontin


----------



## thump easy (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh...Canada!


----------



## thump easy (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 27, 2014)

hears another version i talks alot of shit but i love women cant knock it.. but i get a kick out of this stuff lolz hear is the other version


----------



## thump easy (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## TalonToker (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## DoinFreedomofSpeech (Jun 28, 2014)

The voices in my head mostly
After being attacked by reptilians its what I mostly listen to
They stole my brain


----------



## KLITE (Jun 29, 2014)

T Titanic make me dance panic wnna penny to a penny like you cant manage!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## pmt62382 (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jun 30, 2014)

dang man i cant get enough of this band glad someone shared it with us..


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 30, 2014)

*Big Thanks to Dolly!!, absolutely fantastic performance at Glastonbury Festival this year, Fan or not, she was superb!! and yeah, I was in there somewhere singing me head off. *


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 30, 2014)

*and of course, I couldn't go without adding Metallica at Glasto aswell.! Awesome!!!

Peace To All who were there or not. 
*


----------



## Careerforacityboy (Jun 30, 2014)

Such a great band....listen and learn


----------



## thump easy (Jun 30, 2014)

im have bust some classic shit this was some shit back in the day...


----------



## thump easy (Jun 30, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^i listen to that shit and INDOOR LOVER hahaha but i alway sing to this i say dont give me NO *BAMMER SEEDS.. aka wack weeed wack seeds!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 30, 2014)

Still like the song, but it sounds so funny now...


----------



## dolamic (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## TheMystified420 (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## TheMystified420 (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 1, 2014)

dolamic said:


>


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 1, 2014)

And let us not forget Mr. Krinkle.


----------



## TheMystified420 (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Ilovebush (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Miko2 (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## TheMystified420 (Jul 1, 2014)

Miko2 said:


>


Nice solo's.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 1, 2014)

take me to the place thats pritty were the GRASS is green and the girls are pritty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miko2 (Jul 1, 2014)

TheMystified420 said:


> Nice solo's.


He's the king, most under-rated ever.


----------



## TheMystified420 (Jul 1, 2014)

Miko2 said:


> He's the king, most under-rated ever.


I'm surprised I've never heard of him, he is damn good. I love listening to people shred on the guitar, it amazes me how fast and clean some people can play.


----------



## Miko2 (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Miko2 (Jul 1, 2014)

TheMystified420 said:


> I'm surprised I've never heard of him, he is damn good. I love listening to people shred on the guitar, it amazes me how fast and clean some people can play.


He has a unique style, he's like Yngwie Malmsteen only heavier and darker..


----------



## TheMystified420 (Jul 1, 2014)

Miko2 said:


> He has a unique style, he's like Yngwie Malmsteen only heavier and darker..


Indeed, he's definitely talented. I like the beginning of that last song, has that spanish classical, flamenco sound. I love the arpeggios too, I like how they kind of 'tickle' the ear drums, lol.


----------



## Miko2 (Jul 1, 2014)

TheMystified420 said:


> Indeed, he's definitely talented. I like the beginning of that last song, has that spanish classical, flamenco sound. I love the arpeggios too, I like how they kind of 'tickle' the ear drums, lol.



I really like him, I posted his not famous tunes..


----------



## TheMystified420 (Jul 1, 2014)

Savatage, now there's a flashback, lol. I've only heard a couple of their tunes, the popular ones of course. Although I do still like this one.


----------



## TheMystified420 (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Miko2 (Jul 1, 2014)

TheMystified420 said:


> Savatage, now there's a flashback, lol. I've only heard a couple of their tunes, the popular ones of course. Although I do still like this one.


lol it was on when I saw your post 

Another shredder.. well slower 1


----------



## Miko2 (Jul 1, 2014)

TheMystified420 said:


>


my favorite (didn't listen to too many of theirs)


----------



## thump easy (Jul 1, 2014)

this is one of my favorits not cuz its seas thump!!!!! but because i love this song..



i think they he is obsesd with the *CUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Miko2 (Jul 1, 2014)

Metal =


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Ilovebush (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Careerforacityboy (Jul 2, 2014)

Spare 4 minutes and 20 seconds to check out this Cali artist!!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Careerforacityboy (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Careerforacityboy (Jul 3, 2014)

Very classy with the P.M. Dawn. I see what u did there skunkd0c.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## TheMystified420 (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Careerforacityboy (Jul 4, 2014)

This is what I sing to my plants when they are looking alittle down, call me crazy, but THIS is what helps the plant!!


----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)

Get down on some OG BOSS


----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)

Far out George, far out!


----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)

The KILLER!


----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)

The drunker I get, the blacker and whiter the videos become....


----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)

And more Irish...


----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 5, 2014)

Happy Fourth.


----------



## Careerforacityboy (Jul 5, 2014)

R.I.P Greg Giraldo


----------



## KLITE (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## judochop (Jul 7, 2014)

https://w.soundcloud.com/player/?url=https://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/157592852?secret_token=s-hRpbL&auto_play=false&hide_related=false&show_comments=true&show_user=true&show_reposts=false&visual=true


----------



## thump easy (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Meowlistenhere (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Meowlistenhere (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 9, 2014)

on full blast just fucking jammin. kinda buzzed up.. sorry neighbors


----------



## Meowlistenhere (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## ShesOnFire (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Meowlistenhere (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Meowlistenhere (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Meowlistenhere (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 11, 2014)

Anybody else have a bad taste of cop in their mouth today?


----------



## dolamic (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Happygirl (Jul 12, 2014)

Classic Rock tonight Gypsy by Fleetwood Mac off the Mirage album


----------



## Careerforacityboy (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Meowlistenhere (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## TubePot (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## DonPetro (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Careerforacityboy (Jul 13, 2014)

posted it before....but it's what I'm listening too...


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jul 13, 2014)

just remembering what it was to find that special girl... those long ass hours on the phone some of the best sex secions just like dam why is she on my mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!its like that special girl in your garden and you eye her and you know that she is the one and when you hit it she puts you down life is the best at that moment!!!!!!!!!!!some bomb ass flower!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!loving it life is good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 16, 2014)

The illuminati did a lot as a attempt to somehow mock him by " The Cleveland Show" however many people who do GOD's will get mocked..... And murdered


----------



## Happygirl (Jul 17, 2014)

Meat Loaf Paradise By The Dashboard Light


----------



## Sativied (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jul 18, 2014)

Sativied said:


>


AWESOME!!! Can you win at "what you're listening to"?

YOU WIN. 

hahahahaha


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jul 18, 2014)

I like it but I don't like reminiscing on the bad past get me depressed ghetto life sux


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 18, 2014)

thump easy said:


> I like it but I don't like reminiscing on the bad past get me depressed ghetto life sux


it does suck! I been around the block a few times and still stuck somewhere on a corner under a broken streetlight


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jul 18, 2014)

StonedFarmer said:


>


AND this is where we differ...I prefer it my way:





I like to have a gut-wrenching sob over sweetness before dawn...


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 19, 2014)

Happygirl said:


> Meat Loaf Paradise By The Dashboard Light


Did some one suggest paradise?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 19, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> AND this is where we differ...I prefer it my way:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And just for SHITS and GIGGLES - a wee little story. I am a crier. And me boyf, sent me the little mini documentary - "A letter from Fred" while I was away at work last year. I was crying before I read the description....bahahaha





So - I recorded watching it, and sent THAT to my boyf. It's a whole lot of blubbery tears. GAWD it felt good!





Anywho - I'll stop unicorning up the music thread. IT's what you're LISTENING to - not what makes your ovaries all angsty....


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Jul 19, 2014)

Toto - Africa


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## TalonToker (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## TheMystified420 (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 19, 2014)

Written by King David The Giant Nephilim Slayer Sung in his original Hebrew Langue


----------



## dux (Jul 19, 2014)

Wake up the sleeping giant, twisted sister.

Can't believe I forgot about this tune, been 20 years since I've heard it. 
Came out after a bunch on censorship bullshit court crap towards metal in the 80's..

It still is a great song for me


----------



## thump easy (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## TalonToker (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Jul 19, 2014)

If you don't like this, you don't heave ears.


----------



## 2paranoid (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## knucklehead bob (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 20, 2014)

TalonToker said:


>


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## socalcoolmx (Jul 22, 2014)

Steve Lukather of Toto


----------



## KLITE (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## knucklehead bob (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## AirAnt (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## haulinbass (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 26, 2014)

its to easy to get in the dumps these days,this kinda s#@t^ keeps me going in the worst of times.take and toke a moment for positivity's sake!


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 26, 2014)

Ok, so......

Here's my 3 favorite songs.


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, maybe not my all time fav songs..... BUT I'm buzzed and this is what comes to mind, lol.


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Jul 26, 2014)

Ok, so that was 4....

I'm drunk, fuck off.


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## socalcoolmx (Jul 26, 2014)

Eric Johnson
this is really nice


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## haulinbass (Jul 27, 2014)

This is for you gd


----------



## judochop (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 29, 2014)

Sweet summertime.


----------



## hubba bubba (Jul 29, 2014)

just run across this. funny


----------



## 2paranoid (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Beanni (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 31, 2014)

Sweet summertime, summertime.


----------



## dolamic (Jul 31, 2014)

OK!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 31, 2014)

that 1:10 borrowed from this




classic dirty


----------



## TubePot (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 1, 2014)

loud as hell on a good stereo...in a hotel room...ive been living in.... somewhere in the land of the free....


----------



## Sativied (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 2, 2014)

(Alex and Getty) First verse only.

A hot and windy August afternoon has the trees in constant motion


----------



## 2paranoid (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Aug 5, 2014)

probably my favorite track released all year so far


----------



## judochop (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## AirAnt (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Aug 8, 2014)

The melody in this song, and the guitar rifts are so... pulling..... it's amazing. His chorid progressions are soooo close together, it's powerful. Very powerful.


Darkness (darkness)
The end of days
Planets (planets)
Kinetic haze
Arrive (arrive)
The last dimension
Reject (reject)
the apprehension
No matter
We don't look back
The storm
Electric black
This war
Is formed in vengeance
The story (the story)
Has been predicted
We are the dark and the light
We have the power of time
We are the serpents intertwined
The galaxy will unite
Perfect liars
Promising us
Can't stop the beast
Got no other choice
Unforgiving soulless nature
Not gonna tame us gonna beat him
Not gonna stop reaping
The price is deth
We make the pact
we took our first breath
fearless
this is our quest
that leads me on
man the star-gates!
Star-gates!!!
GO!!!
We are the dark and the light
We have the power of time
We are the serpents intertwined
The galaxy will unite
This is the beginning
This is the beginning
This is the beginning
This is the beginning
This is the beginning
This is the beginning
This is the beginning
Its all starting NOW!
This is the beginning
This is the beginning
This is the beginning
This is the beginning
This is the beginning
This is the beginning
This is the beginning
Its all starting NOW!!!!
Its all starting now!!!
Its all starting now!!!
Its all starting now!!!
Its all starting now!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## MidwesternGro (Aug 9, 2014)

Pay no attention to David Bowie's package.


----------



## 2paranoid (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## judochop (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Aug 12, 2014)

Fuck you Robin Williams, fucking pussy!!


----------



## judochop (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## judochop (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Miko2 (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Nirvanaman (Aug 20, 2014)

*Mother Earth - The 5th Quadrant*


----------



## Nirvanaman (Aug 22, 2014)

*Flunk - For Sleepyheads Only*




*Magic Potion*





*Syrupsniph*





*Sunday People (Don'T Bang The Drum)*





*See Thru You*





*Your Koolest Smile*


----------



## 2paranoid (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Miko2 (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 23, 2014)

Govi Lovers Moon, if you want to chill out Govi.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 23, 2014)

California!


----------



## Nirvanaman (Aug 23, 2014)

*Guts - Le Bienheureux*


*And The Living Is Easy*





*Take A Look Around You*





*Good Morning*





*Metis*





*I Love You (It's So Hard To Say)*





*Endless Night*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc9TzpurC7I
*Skunkfunk*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_jgoCR8CaQ
*Cry & Smile*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuuVCt5YZ3E
*Sweet Love*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXV8mGNYaSo
*Escucha Me*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQIPyojyuoo
*Everybody Know*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3w8exgOC6tU


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Aug 23, 2014)

Even if you Hate the song - ONE take for the video? MIND = BLOWN!


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2014)

Seether- Words as Weapons






21 Pilots- Car Radio






Duece- America
The Zombie Girls are so hot!!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Aug 23, 2014)

that last asian cat lost his mind he probly in another relm locked in it cant come back all the way? half thier and half on earth....


----------



## thump easy (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 23, 2014)

any Zelda fans ???


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 23, 2014)

thump easy said:


>


Do you know what song is playing for the first 4 min or so of this clip? It's awesome.


----------



## thump easy (Aug 23, 2014)

lolz no not realy i always look at the thump list and songs i just listen im obsesed with thump the word *thump *i just always look up anything with thump...


----------



## thump easy (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Aug 23, 2014)

1:17


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2014)

abe supercro said:


>


you have proper shit taste in music


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)

that's what I'm here for, to help you understand my sense of humor.....


----------



## Ceepea (Aug 23, 2014)

another starry night
I lay down by the evening fire
take a look back at today
down to the waters edge
i let myself fall back in
the waves will wash it away
another year is gone
and i know it's been so long
i'm still around
and it's okay
my body's aching
the time it's taking
don't believe I've got another chance
to say I'm gonna make it today

i walk back slowly to the sand
and lay my head down
thinking about what there is to do
the night sky high above the land
is keeping me safe
the fire in the distance too


----------



## Nirvanaman (Aug 24, 2014)

*Zenzile - Zenzile & Jamika Meet Cello*


*Airport Lights*




*Transit*




*Ain't Life Ironic*




*Funky Berlin*


----------



## 2paranoid (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Aug 24, 2014)

My two favourite marley songs


----------



## Sativied (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Nirvanaman (Aug 24, 2014)

*Nico Pusch - Deep Horizon*


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 29, 2014)

The #1 ranked jam of the summer asmper JAmON......

A 27 minute version of chalkdust torture......7-13-14 from NY,NY......

Decent jam but it wouldn't be my #1.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Nirvanaman (Aug 30, 2014)

*Dubblestandart - Heavy Heavy Monster Dub*


*Evil Empire (Sounds From The Ground RMX)*




*10 Tons Of Dope (Sounds From The Ground RMX Feat. Dillinger)*




*Heavy Heavy Monster Dub (Dreadzone RMX)*




*Evil Empire*




*Heavy Heavy Monster Dub (Manasseh RMX)*


----------



## 2paranoid (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## TubePot (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## ShesOnFire (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## gabechihua (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## ShesOnFire (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## gabechihua (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Mike Roach (Sep 5, 2014)

"Summercat" Billie the vision & the dancers. ==> it's totally gay


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## TalonToker (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Sep 5, 2014)

gabechihua said:


>


Piss up a fucking rope!
Hell yeah!


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 6, 2014)

Sitting in my car downtown in the city after smoking a couple nice bowls of c99....listening to siriusxm radio.....

There were two guys who appeared to be arguing and getting in each other's faces......so one guy ended up leaving, and the other guy was just standing there on the corner by himself......

So I go back to my tablet, and listening to music on satellite radio....next thing I know I am listening to phil collins/genesis "lonely man down on the corner"........So I look up, and yepp.....The guy is still standing there on the corner by himself, lol.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Sep 6, 2014)

Listening to hiii power calming down from the freak out I get at first when I smoke sativa


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 9, 2014)

Good Shit

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## bud nugbong (Sep 11, 2014)

Whole album is good


----------



## dolamic (Sep 11, 2014)

Remembering 9/11...


----------



## dolamic (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 11, 2014)

The blues


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 12, 2014)

Fucking awesome lyrics

You were my new inspiration
My muse
And I mean that not as a compliment
I will use you to cruise through any writers block
Any lazy days when a glazed gaze invades my minds cave of creativity
I will think of you
And what you did to me
I will take negativity and make it inspire me
I was not a book from a library
As I stand here alone, I declare 'I was not a loan'
To be picked up and dropped off at a later date
And you barely even made my spine bend
Just skim through some of the interesting bits then skip to the end
The notes you left in my margins turned from scribbles to scars but..
..here's the best part
You didn't even realise you were reading the first draught of a best seller
The manuscript of a future Nobel prize winner
This book you discarded as a pamphlet
Will ignite shit

I will work ten times harder than before
I will create art
I will create beauty
I will create so many things that you can't ignore
But I will not do them in your name
I will not shout you from the rooftops
I will tap your name out in Morse code on my outer thigh
As I casually except plaudits from on high

I will not try to win you back
I do not want you back
I just want to show you
I just need to show you what you fucking walked away from
I will achieve all my goals tenfold
I will achieve all your goals too - casually,
I will have happiness and joy in my life
I will fall in love; husband, child and wife
I will shine brighter than I could ever have dreamed to be

And you will see me.
And you will see me.

I will make rivers run red in your anonymity
The screams of nations will echo our affinity
My wrath will be relentless
My path of destruction will be momentously momentous
I will change the face of history
And paint it in my likeness
And I will LIKE this
I will destroy everything that you hold dear
By simply destroying everything: far and near
My footsteps will be impossible not to hear
I will watch you from afar, and taste each tear
I will destroy wipe out entire races 
I will erase faiths of this place with great haste and no graces
This world will become my play thing
Embracing my ways, and then just breaking
I will burn this entire world to the ground
I will leave a mark greater, than any have ever left before
I will lay waste by land, air and sea

And you will see me.
And you will see me.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 12, 2014)

Good sound and video.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 12, 2014)

Also notable.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 12, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Also notable.


My GOD, something didn't go as PLAAANNEDDD!! You're fucking kidding me!?!?!?!??!


----------



## knucklehead bob (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 12, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> My GOD, something didn't go as PLAAANNEDDD!! You're fucking kidding me!?!?!?!??!


Relax man.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Relax man.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 13, 2014)

abe supercro said:


>






damn near sound the same


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## TalonToker (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 14, 2014)

TalonToker said:


>


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 24, 2014)

Good audio too.


----------



## Sativied (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Big Trees (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Oct 3, 2014)

A copy of Purple Rain by Prince because apparently you can't view it on youtube.... or some shit....


----------



## Everett.24 (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## AltarNation (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm pretty hooked on this Canadian band Austra's single Lose It... this chick's vibrato is off the chain, she fucking pierces those choruses:





I'm also hooked on SAIL again, this song fucking rocks so bad. I am screaming it in my room for therapy.
(Bonus, this yoga breakdancing video is where I first heard the song and it takes the inspiration the song implies and runs with it nicely.)


----------



## AltarNation (Oct 4, 2014)

Also, I wish I could dance like this dude:


----------



## AltarNation (Oct 4, 2014)

Once upon a time, in a house like yours, the memories of your battered mother were the real thing. You learned to keep your mouth shut and finish your chores because you know who's fault it is when the kitchen's not clean.

How could someone so strong live on her knees? I hated when she cried, so I loved watching him leave. But you could never describe the colors that you've seen, watching your father be dragged away by the police.

Everywhere we went, I left bloody fingerprints, that dragged me back to all the secrets that I kept. The different personalities and roles that I assumed. Altering reality, and resisting the truth.

My mother never left the house, so we reciprocated--suffering alone together. Living for hopes of recovering. We went together often. We saw with the same eyes. The lineage movie screens play screams and lies.

It's hard to rest at night in a house that never sleeps. - See my family role model stay awake for weeks - while my cousins and I create our own comfort zones, and try to re-issue the innocence they left in the foster homes.

It's nobody's fault, and I know that nobody's perfect. But "I'm sorry" repeatedly never really makes it right.

Maybe we could find a better way if we keep searching. And I'm not the type of coward who goes out without a fight.


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## TalonToker (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## TinTizzy (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## oceanbastard (Oct 14, 2014)

Am I crazy or is the BBCode for videos not working?

Austin Peralta - Epilogue: Renaissance Bubbles


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## Liddle (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## oceanbastard (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## TalonToker (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## furnz (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## furnz (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## furnz (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Oct 19, 2014)

Halloween is upon us!


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Sleepybud (Oct 20, 2014)

Learnin' this to play it next saturday night.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Oct 20, 2014)

this reminds me of my cuzin fucking the teacher back in the day..


----------



## thump easy (Oct 20, 2014)

i gota prerfrom for realz no joke...


----------



## thump easy (Oct 21, 2014)

sometimes it feels like we are going backward???


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 22, 2014)

@1:00


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 22, 2014)

^ ;D


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)

^The Twin Flowers


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Grojak (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)

Grojak said:


>


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titanic_Belfast
http://www.titanicbelfast.com/


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)

Hahaha, ^ If I could tie this video to my sig I would lol.
Some of what they do in this video is pretty close to what actually happened.
They never did find any hair or blood though. The cop wasn't even there and started writing
his own version of my story because he couldn't believe what I was telling him actually happened.
He wrote up his police report with his own version of what happened when he wasn't even there and based his report off hearsay from some ranger who I won't admit if he did or did not see me down the road, who claims he saw me speeding and headed in that direction. The friends didn't see anything, and the neighbors were not witnesses because I said I knew them. The ranger actually said, Ranger: Can I tell you something. Me: Go ahead. Ranger: You do realize a racoon is a nocturnal animal and they only come out at night. Me: Maybe it had rabies, how should I know. It might have been a turkey even. The neighbor's wife saw the whole thing and still couldn't figure out or explain how I did it. She was just like, all I know is his car is in a ditch upside down and there's about 1000 feet of rubber on the road in both lanes of traffic, and this is all in about 100 feet, and started when he came flying around that corner. Sticking to my story, a racoon ran out and I went to stomp on the brake but accidentally stomped on the accelerator and held it to the floor. Pretty sure I creamed that damn racoon, or turkey. Maybe they should have been looking for red feathers instead of blood and hair. One thing I learned is if you don't leave blood or hair at the scene then it doesn't count. I'm actually still trying to figure out if the tire that blew, blew out before or after going into that ditch and flipping over. Also my ipod appeared to be floating in front of my face as I flipped the car over as if I was in zero G for a moment, haha. That ratcoon looked like a damn bandit.


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 24, 2014)

Listen to it with headphones on.


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 24, 2014)

The Hog Cam in Florida.

http://www.hogsbreath.com/keywest/index.php/hog-cam-stage-cam/


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 26, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


>


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## furnz (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)

^ You should watch this one. The band rocks.


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 28, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


>







And they literally didn't open it alone.


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 28, 2014)

Reminds me of Willow


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 28, 2014)

250+ posts a week, you're going for buck status eh?


----------



## sunni (Oct 28, 2014)

alright. dont post 22 messages of 1 word answers constantly in a page,
that is consider SPAM, just because you personally delete it doesnt mean i cannot see it.


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh sorry man. Just having a good time with the tunes. Didn't mean to offend anyone geez.


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 28, 2014)

I had my reasons. Maybe if someone didn't start leaving snarky comments.


----------



## sunni (Oct 28, 2014)

no those were NOT tunes, they were one word replies I CAN SEE IT. deleting it off the board STILL ALLOWS ME TO SEE IT.
20 out of 22 of those posts werent videos they were spam of one or two words.


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 28, 2014)

And they were posted after his snarky comment.
I'm sure you can go see that too.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 30, 2014)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 30, 2014)

Ya I know...fuckin Canadians!!


----------



## Sativied (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## AllenHaze (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 31, 2014)

I am absolutely loving my bluegrass....I would post it if I thought someone might listen...I mean even ac/dc has been bluegrassified ffs!! American roots music......


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Head (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## The Lonesome Duck (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## butsack (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 2, 2014)

Brennan


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


>


Dude the spice girls where hot as fuck


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Meowlistenhere (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## jamesroy990 (Nov 6, 2014)

I like all music like sad, pop, love and weeding song so, I am listening all type of music. and all are awesome that i listen. Instruments music is really very nice.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 6, 2014)

jamesroy990 said:


> I like all music like sad, pop, love and weeding song so, I am listening all type of music. and all are awesome that i listen. Instruments music is really very nice.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 7, 2014)

'73 cover


----------



## TubePot (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 7, 2014)

Sorry didn't mean to post the same song twice!


----------



## WHATFG (Nov 7, 2014)

Some great Canadian music!!!


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 10, 2014)

you're digging pretty deep twist!


----------



## WHATFG (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 10, 2014)

hahaha, lol.


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## roldgoldrlg (Nov 10, 2014)

This is great Twist!


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TalonToker (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 11, 2014)

^^fyi^^ I got a video not available in your country message....I googled it!


----------



## dolamic (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 11, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> ^^fyi^^ I got a video not available in your country message....I googled it!


I blame net neutrality.


----------



## dolamic (Nov 11, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> I blame net neutrality.


And you cannot get certain artists on youtube either, it's all getting to be bullshit.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Cloud The Wizard (Nov 13, 2014)

Cherub is the best band to listen to while stoned.
It's modern-day Disco.


----------



## Flagg420 (Nov 13, 2014)

Audiobooks... Currently 'The Princess and the Queen' by GRRM, precursor short story to the game of thrones series.

2morrow @ work will be Star Wars - Darth Plagueis, thats the back story of Emperor Palpatines sith master, who he kills right around the time the events of 'Phantom Menace' are taking place.

Almost 150gb of audiobooks, but like 85+ is a massive Star Wars collection... massive Stephen King collection... Grisham, Clancy, Rowling, buncha Dragonlance....

If music runs, its generally gonna be some NiN in the car.... Meatloaf if I'm drunk...


----------



## oceanbastard (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 14, 2014)

You make me feel really old ocean!


----------



## oceanbastard (Nov 14, 2014)

Aha, why is that?


----------



## WHATFG (Nov 15, 2014)

I have kids almost your age. I don't get the last video at all....because I'm old!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## TalonToker (Nov 17, 2014)

Sorry about this one, just keeping it real lol


----------



## BlazedForDays (Nov 17, 2014)

Listening to the album Suffer by Bad Religion
Old punk rock classic!


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Awestun (Nov 17, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


>


what a classic


----------



## Awestun (Nov 17, 2014)

Fleetwood Mac - Rhiannon

She rings like a bell through the night
and wouldn't you love to love her?
She rules her life like a bird in flight
and who will be her lover?
All your life you've never seen
woman taken by the wind
Would you stay if she promised you heaven?
will you ever win?


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## dolamic (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## TalonToker (Nov 19, 2014)

Say, where are the pretty sheep at? lol


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## torontoke (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 21, 2014)

Changes come over her body
she doesnt see me anymore


----------



## Don Geno (Nov 21, 2014)

Proteje -Rasta Love
Berner-20 Joints
as fuck!


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 21, 2014)

^ @ :31 I knew I heard that tune in a Cheech and Chong movie.
Never knew what song that was.

It was Delirious by Prince.
Had no idea till I was in the mood to hear that, party like its 1999 song. That's when I found out that song is by Prince, and just happen to click on another video/song by Prince the song Delirious, and recognized that song, I knew right away I had heard it before in Cheech and Chong.


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 21, 2014)

Classical


----------



## WHATFG (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Big Trees (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 23, 2014)

Not sure what's going on here.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2014)

it not that were the best at what we do,were the ONLY ONES who do what we do...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 23, 2014)

As always I'm listening to the deranged prattling of the wife and children


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 23, 2014)

Mc Chris!

Hah!


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## dluck (Nov 23, 2014)

3Doors Down


----------



## WHATFG (Nov 23, 2014)

Fuck I love this place!! I have heard more "new" to me music here and I just gotta be a better person for it! You guys a awesome!


----------



## dolamic (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## panhead (Nov 24, 2014)

Im from the 60's so most here wont dig my music scene , right now im listening to a track titled the G-Spot Tornado by Frank Zappa , had the flu these last 10 days or so & cant even smoke a joint i cough so bad , really wanted some opium but had to settle for some black tar & ive been doin hot knives of black tar to cool out .

Im doin my last knife now while i wait for the amplifier tubes to cool so i can shut the amps off then hopefully its dream land for pop's .


----------



## butsack (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 24, 2014)

panhead said:


> Im from the 60's so most here wont dig my music scene , right now im listening to a track titled the G-Spot Tornado by Frank Zappa , had the flu these last 10 days or so & cant even smoke a joint i cough so bad , really wanted some opium but had to settle for some black tar & ive been doin hot knives of black tar to cool out .
> 
> Im doin my last knife now while i wait for the amplifier tubes to cool so i can shut the amps off then hopefully its dream land for pop's .


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Bluestreak (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## oceanbastard (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 26, 2014)

Again and again and again......


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Nov 26, 2014)

Kanye West- Graduation
J.Cole- Born Sinner
T.I- Trouble Man


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 26, 2014)

abalonehx said:


>


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 26, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


>


I so don't get this music!


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 27, 2014)

piggies


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 27, 2014)

I can hear the neighbors do'in it. I can hear, Ohhh yeah baby let me stuff your dirty bird and some other festive noises.


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 27, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


>


*That's Aphex Twin : Rubber Johnny,. excellent find mate, probably the weirdest Music Vid out there*


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Big Trees (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 27, 2014)

Alpha & Omega said:


>


Great voice....


----------



## WHATFG (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## fingersdevious (Dec 1, 2014)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


i am listening to this song that i produced if u like dubstep https://soundcloud.com/fingersdevious/fingers-devious-re-up-free-download


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 2, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


>


I lived on Electric Ave, my final residence in Los Angeles.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Goldy (Dec 3, 2014)

I'd keep that quiet..that you listen to Nicky Minaj..thought this thread was in music?
j/k..kiinda. Haha but really..c'mon!

Anyway. this thread has some great songs! 
Just listening to The endless river - Pink Floyd at the mo


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 4, 2014)

6 first concert, cobo


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 4, 2014)

Goldy said:


> Anyway. this thread has some great songs!
> Just listening to The endless river - Pink Floyd at the mo


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## 420DUBSTEP (Dec 4, 2014)

Bassnectar , datsik, prettylights, sts9


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Big Trees (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## CoyoteBob (Dec 5, 2014)

You people got no refined taste...

Lynyrd Skynyrd
The Eagles
Loverboy
Billy Idol
The Cars


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 5, 2014)

CoyoteBob said:


> You people got no refined taste...
> 
> Lynyrd Skynyrd
> The Eagles
> ...


Post away my friend we're all ears!


----------



## CoyoteBob (Dec 5, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> Post away my friend we're all ears!


Dirty Laundry - The Eagles


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## CoyoteBob (Dec 5, 2014)

Gimme 3 Steps - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## CoyoteBob (Dec 6, 2014)

Hotel California - The Eagles


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 7, 2014)

I just can't not post this tune.






Like who remembers popping change into a jukebox?? I do!!


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 7, 2014)

i'm drank...


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 7, 2014)

A trash bag never looked so good!


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## panhead (Dec 8, 2014)

Currently im listening to my wife bitchin about childish shit , you'd think by the time your in your 60's & been married so long you'd rather watch tv than fuk the silly shit would stop.

Im getting chewed out because i dropped a blob of smoked salmon dip & caviar on the floor along with some cracker crumbs.

I swiffered the floor a half hour ago & am still hearing about it , god dammitt ! ,she's bout to get a zanny bar to shut her ass up about me being a slob , i know im a slob thats why i pay a fukin maid to come in 3 days a week .


----------



## Big Trees (Dec 8, 2014)

panhead said:


> Currently im listening to my wife bitchin about childish shit , you'd think by the time your in your 60's & been married so long you'd rather watch tv than fuk the silly shit would stop.
> 
> Im getting chewed out because i dropped a blob of smoked salmon dip & caviar on the floor along with some cracker crumbs.
> 
> I swiffered the floor a half hour ago & am still hearing about it , god dammitt ! ,she's bout to get a zanny bar to shut her ass up about me being a slob , i know im a slob thats why i pay a fukin maid to come in 3 days a week .


Do you have audio for us. lmao, this is the best reply to this thread that I have seen so far.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## panhead (Dec 9, 2014)

I went to the country & while i was gone , i lost control of my bodily functions , on a little white hair ladys front lawn.
Im so ashamed but i cant help myself im a wino man .

Thats whats spinning on the turn table right now .


----------



## Mr.Houdini (Dec 9, 2014)

Paul Simon- "You Can Call me Al" I just heard this one. I absolutely love it.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## BurritoBandito (Dec 11, 2014)

At the moment I'm listening to Dream Theater. John Petrucci has got to be one of the greatest guitarists of all time.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 11, 2014)

the shadows dwn the hall.
...in the plaster on the wall.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Big Trees (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## dux (Dec 13, 2014)

So, I was sitting around playing with my phone and headphones and googled twisted sister. Totally forgot how good the song" wake up the sleeping giant" was/is. 
That's all carry on!


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## TalonToker (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## TalonToker (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## TalonToker (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## TalonToker (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## dwheatley (Dec 19, 2014)

Jacaszek | Rytm to Nieśmiertelność: 




Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## ShesOnFire (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 21, 2014)

listen to this after a smoke sesh


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## TBoneJack (Dec 25, 2014)

Danger Zone Meets Metal - by a kid with way too much natural ability.


----------



## TBoneJack (Dec 25, 2014)

One Headlight - The Wallflowers


----------



## 6ohMax (Dec 26, 2014)

I've been into this guy lately.


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 26, 2014)

*Merry Xmas & Happy New Year To All!*


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Milovan (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Milovan (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Milovan (Dec 26, 2014)

WHATFG said:


>


I listened to this song countless times at a Club back in the day.
They played it every Friday and Saturday night without fail and
it still sounds great!


.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## TBoneJack (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## TBoneJack (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## TBoneJack (Dec 27, 2014)

Poison - Alice Cooper


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## TBoneJack (Dec 27, 2014)

Steve Miller Band - Jet Airliner


----------



## Hooded (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Milovan (Dec 29, 2014)

Better in full screen!
.


----------



## Milovan (Dec 29, 2014)

Better in full screen!
.


----------



## Milovan (Dec 29, 2014)

Hooded said:


>


By the look of our avatars were both hooded lol!
Mine needs to be clicked on to view.


----------



## Hooded (Dec 29, 2014)

Milovan said:


> By the look of our avatars were both hooded lol!
> Mine needs to be clicked on to view.


Right on quite psychedelic looking i like it.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 29, 2014)

Schoolboy Q usually i dont like the newschool rap but this is "the real shit"


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 29, 2014)

And now for a little country...it's a funny song...


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 30, 2014)

i can play wagon wheel really good on the guitar


----------



## pilsung (Dec 30, 2014)

almost always on the play list when i spend time in the garden


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 31, 2014)

i like old crow medicne show a little better then Darius rucker's verson


----------



## Milovan (Dec 31, 2014)

s


WHATFG said:


>


Sweet!
I've seen Triumph in '82 at the Pasadena Rose Bowl with Aldo Nova, Journey and Blue Oyster Cult lol.

I also seen them in San Bernardino in '83 at the US Festival with Van Halen, Scorpions, Quite Riot,
Motley Crue, Ozzy Ozbourne, Judas Priest and Black Sabbath with Dio on Vocals.
What a awesome time I had at that show on day 3 of 3.

I've always loved those Canadians big time!
If you like RUSH I've seen them a few times starting in '80 or earlier and
I got to hang out and party with Geddy Lee backstage at the LA forum back then and
there was only 9 of us backstage including one best friend.

.


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 31, 2014)

I think I'm going to start a blugrass/folkie/gospel thread! I really didn't think there were peeps here who liked that style of music...I love it!


----------



## Milovan (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 31, 2014)

Milovan said:


> s
> 
> Sweet!
> I've seen Triumph in '82 at the Pasadena Rose Bowl with Aldo Nova, Journey and Blue Oyster Cult lol.
> ...


I love RUSH....their first album with John Rutsey is awesome! I last saw them in Toronto at the old Maple Leaf Gardens....way back...Moving pictures..


----------



## Milovan (Dec 31, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> I think I'm going to start a blugrass/folkie/gospel thread! I really didn't think there were peeps here who liked that style of music...I love it!


Nice. I like bluegrass and a best friend of mines dad is the prez of the
California chapter of Bluegrass.


----------



## Milovan (Dec 31, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> I love RUSH....their first album with John Rutsey is awesome! I last saw them in Toronto at the old Maple Leaf Gardens....way back...Moving pictures..


Beautiful! I love the 1st album big time and display the back cover from time to time still and I seen the moving pictures tour as well in Long Beach, Cali. What a great tour that was! 

I still have the signed backstage pass that reads To Milovan
What a guy! Geddy Lee. It is from the Forum show
Grace Under Pressure Tour.


----------



## Milovan (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 31, 2014)

Speed metal..im doing the air guitar..now my hands are cramping!


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 5, 2015)

My new theme song....now I just have to learn how to play it and I'll be good to go...


----------



## WHATFG (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 5, 2015)

3:30 am awake listening to this cause im too fucked up to sleep


----------



## panhead (Jan 6, 2015)

Cant post vids but ive got Alice Cooper I love the dead spinning on the turn table while i smoke this last jibber & hit the sack .


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Sativied (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Sativied (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## IoI (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## panhead (Jan 8, 2015)

Anybody who's interested in hearing one of the greatest guitar masters alive check out Al Di Meola , im listening to his album Land Of The Midnight Sun as we speak , its playin real low in the back ground .


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Hooded (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## ShesOnFire (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 14, 2015)

Watch "ICP - How Many Times (Unedited)"


----------



## Milovan (Jan 14, 2015)

WHATFG said:


>


Cool vid!
Seen them live in '80 opened up for the YES Drama Tour.
I believe this was Whitesnake's 1st major tour?
Slide It In tour? Tough to remember cause I didn't
hear of them before the tour although David Coverdale
played for Deep Purple mid'70's?
Long ago, a friend of mine painted his place and and
dug out some personal pics of David and Tawny Kitane
that were in the trash outside when my friend was throwing
trash away in David's trash cans. He gave me the pix that I still
have. No biggie just a trip.


----------



## Milovan (Jan 14, 2015)

Alpha & Omega said:


>


.




.


----------



## Milovan (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 14, 2015)

Alpha & Omega said:


>


I cannot believe that I just liked a Marilyn Manson tune...it is funny though as I heard depeche mode just the other day on Sirius.....I am trying to keep an open mind and listen to everything.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## HeartIandhank (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 15, 2015)

WHATFG said:


>


Sweet!
Another boring story for you that I seen Queen in
'80 on 'shrooms at The Forum in LA. I still have
most of the ticket for that show. I also have a
picture of Brian May with his around me and a
big smile on his face. A big smile on Roger's face
as well on a separate pic I took of him alone.
I love Queen and got into them at 9 years of age starting
with there first album years before they got popular in the US.
I also have early rare vintage posters of the band pre '75 I got
in England back then. Awesome vids you posted!


----------



## Milovan (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Ganju (Jan 15, 2015)

ofc




and




and




bump in my car 24/7 lol


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## IoI (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Jan 16, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


There are like 2 people who like Captain Beefheart in this world, my dad and you! WTF
I could never get into this guy, he is like so BAD! I love all kinds of music, but this shit is not music man... sorry...


----------



## dolamic (Jan 16, 2015)

WHATFG said:


>


I heard this in the grocery store Saturday and found myself singing along to it... very good memories of Tawny Kitaen dancing in her negliges on top of a car... fuck yeah!


----------



## dolamic (Jan 16, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Watch "ICP - How Many Times (Unedited)"


WOOP WOOP!!


----------



## dolamic (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 17, 2015)

I've been listening to Royal Bloods self titled album, Rival Sons 'Pressure and Time', Maverick Sabre's 'lonely are the brave' Amongst many other bits.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 17, 2015)

Much prefer the first two albums


----------



## Milovan (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 17, 2015)

Some real 90s hip hop


----------



## TwistItUp (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Blue brother (Jan 18, 2015)

Catfish and the bottlemen - the balcony. Top album guys really can't reccomend it enough it's amazing. Please listen


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 18, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


>


Jeez man, that's a shocker from the past. I know the words it seems though, I'm gonna go and have a word with my subconscious!!


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 18, 2015)

Morning!!!!


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 18, 2015)

Sorry, MORNING!!!!!!!


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Blue brother (Jan 18, 2015)

Weed smoke makes for more dynamic listening, blazin doobys singing n cookin in the kitchen


----------



## Milovan (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 18, 2015)

.
He's wearing Wallabies!
.




.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 18, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


>


One of my all time favourites man, nice.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 18, 2015)

Ishrahnai said:


> One of my all time favourites man, nice.


Yeh classic old skool house tune i remember it from the early 90s. but didn't realise it was deee-lite until i stumbled upon it yesterday 

she looks nice in the purple pvc version


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 18, 2015)

Im actually listening to this album right now...i bought the CD looong time ago.its pretty legit

Reggaejunkiejew is nuts...mourning glory is crazy as well


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 18, 2015)

:


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 19, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Yeh classic old skool house tune i remember it from the early 90s. but didn't realise it was deee-lite until i stumbled upon it yesterday
> 
> she looks nice in the purple pvc version


Groove is in the heart is a contender for being played at my funeral. Not being morbid and hopefully it's a long way off, but I have a wicked vision of people grooving in to the church to it!!!!!lol


----------



## Milovan (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 19, 2015)

Check out the dude dancing, I wonder if he shows people that as his 'famous for five minutes'


----------



## WHATFG (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 22, 2015)

In on Page 420

This whole album from the morning....I recommend listening to "destroy everything"


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Jan 22, 2015)

Try not to like this...... I dare you.

The intro just SLAMMING the shit outta 'button pushing' DJ's.... LOVE it... bwahahahaha, just clowning those fools.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Bubbashine (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## caverage (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 25, 2015)

bet nobody heard this eminem song before


----------



## Milovan (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Scarce26 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 28, 2015)

Alice in Chains unplugged.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 29, 2015)

WHATFG said:


>


Ahh another short story ~
Back in '83 I sat together with Def Leppard at the Roxy Theater in Hollywood
along with my other best friend (since grade school) that was A&R for
Atlantic Records. 2 other best friends were with me and I sparked a
fat joint and passed it around our table and partied with Def Leppard
that night. I always thought their 1st album (on through the night) is by far their best stuff.


----------



## Milovan (Jan 29, 2015)

Mindmelted said:


>


Nice! I seen MSG in '85? I still have the full ticket for the show.
MSG rocked big time!


----------



## Milovan (Jan 29, 2015)

Mindmelted said:


>


One of the greatest LP's of all time!


----------



## Milovan (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## humboldt bear (Feb 1, 2015)

wyclif ,devine sorrow. stephen marley, rockstone.soja, your song


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 3, 2015)

One of my fav albums of all time ~ Led Zeppelinish


----------



## Milovan (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## norcalmopar (Feb 3, 2015)

Nikki manage.... haha


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## norcalmopar (Feb 3, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 4, 2015)

*and now for something completely different and very bonkers. *


----------



## Milovan (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 5, 2015)

Alpha & Omega said:


>


.
This Australian band sure does have
awesome concert shows. Alive is
another good song of theirs!

.


----------



## Milovan (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Magic Mike (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm detecting a theme alpha!


----------



## WHATFG (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 6, 2015)

Girls with guitars!


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 6, 2015)

*repost but still really good and sticking with the theme. girls with guitars lol.*


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Feb 6, 2015)

I swear between Alpha and WTFG we must all be the same age group....
I remember all those songs at all the right intervals man. Fucking righteous!


----------



## dolamic (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 7, 2015)

Alpha & Omega said:


> *repost but still really good and sticking with the theme. girls with guitars lol.*


That was impressive!


----------



## WHATFG (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 7, 2015)

Alpha & Omega said:


> *repost but still really good and sticking with the theme. girls with guitars lol.*


----------



## Milovan (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Feb 9, 2015)

Powerful DIO track... man his voice is so epic.....


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 11, 2015)

If this goat were twerking, I know the perfect song.
My milk shake brings all the boys to the yard.


----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## bud nugbong (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 17, 2015)

get high as fuck and listen to the whole album there's bineral sounds that tie into each song and you can only hear it when your high its fucking awesome


----------



## dangledo (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## undercoverfbi (Feb 18, 2015)

I fucking love when old rappers used vintage story telling


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Hightimes_420 (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Hightimes_420 (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm listening to "hightimes"


----------



## undercoverfbi (Feb 19, 2015)

1 in the morning do you know where your kids are at?


----------



## undercoverfbi (Feb 19, 2015)

Growing up in the later 90's early 2000's my mother and her boyfriend of the time would play all sorts of good rock

don't know why I hated it growing up though, years later here I am, like my music tastes matured
speed is a hell of a drug to watch parents on


----------



## Wavels (Feb 19, 2015)

Alpha & Omega said:


>



I enjoy this interpretation of this '70s classic.


----------



## Wavels (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## docter (Feb 19, 2015)

More shaggy.


----------



## Milovan (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)

That's the Spirit...


----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 20, 2015)

Mindmelted said:


>


Great post Mindmelted!

Ahhh very nice! These guys were close friends of mine no shit.
I have a few pics of me and Phil Sandoval in different situations
from back in the day and the last time I seen him about 10 years ago he was pushing a shopping cart around and was homeless. Too bad cause he is a great song writer and wrote most all
of the best songs Armored Saint had to offer!
I have always loved their music big time and they were
one of the greatest bands of all time. Great music to say the least!


----------



## Milovan (Feb 20, 2015)

Mindmelted said:


>


Another short story.
When I went to see Foghat on 'shrooms back in the day, Blackfoot and Point Blank
opened for them and a great time had by all.
Did you ever get to see Blackfoot?


----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 20, 2015)

Mindmelted said:


>


Everyone's gonna hate me for responding to posts all the time but I wanted
to say I seen King Diamond open up for ACCEPT back in the day.
Do you remember ACCEPT?


----------



## Milovan (Feb 20, 2015)

Alpha & Omega said:


>


Now you guys are REALLY gonna hate me!
Again I just had to say I seen the Tears of a Jester tour (if I remember the name right)
at the Hollywood Palace back in the day and what a great album that was!
I have the cardboard poster for that show I got off a
telephone pole locally. Woo Hoo!
Did you get to see them live. They were better live then on vinyl!


----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 20, 2015)

Milovan said:


> Everyone's gonna hate me for responding to posts all the time but I wanted
> to say I seen King Diamond open up for ACCEPT back in the day.
> Do you remember ACCEPT?


Got to see accept several times back in the 80's
Never got to see KD


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 20, 2015)

Milovan said:


> Another short story.
> When I went to see Foghat on 'shrooms back in the day, Blackfoot and Point Blank
> opened for them and a great time had by all.
> Did you ever get to see Blackfoot?


Saw Blackfoot and The Outlaws on the same bill.


----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)

Mindmelted said:


> Saw Blackfoot and The Outlaws on the same bill.


I saw Blackfoot in 1974 in Dover NJ...great show in a small club.
Them were the days.


----------



## Milovan (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 20, 2015)

Mindmelted said:


> Saw Blackfoot and The Outlaws on the same bill.


Nice!
I seen Outlaws open for Black Sabbath back then.
That was a weird billing!


----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 21, 2015)

Well that took a few hours....remind me not to leave this forum for very long...great music guys...really enjoyed playing catchup....and now for your listening pleasure....


----------



## WHATFG (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## hyroot (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## panhead (Feb 21, 2015)

Anybody remember the 80's band Duran Duran ? Their guitar player is a world class shredder named Warren Cucurillo , im digging on his solo shit right now .


----------



## panhead (Feb 21, 2015)

Moving right along into my favorite composer is Frank Zappas son Dweezils band featuring Steve Vai doing a schorching rendition of Zombie Woof , ive seen this exact show live twice & its as close to seeing Frank Zappa as you can get .


----------



## dolamic (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## panhead (Feb 22, 2015)

dolamic said:


>


My dick is a Harley  

I saw Frank with Flo & Eddie & with the more sophisticated Mothers with George Duke , Jean Luc Ponty & Napolean , entire generations in America have no idea the genious we lost , Americas Beethoven.


----------



## panhead (Feb 22, 2015)

Cocaine blues .


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 22, 2015)

panhead said:


> My dick is a Harley
> 
> I saw Frank with Flo & Eddie & with the more sophisticated Mothers with George Duke , Jean Luc Ponty & Napolean , entire generations in America have no idea the genious we lost , Americas Beethoven.


I have never been spewed upon with cream corn!


----------



## panhead (Feb 22, 2015)

Mindmelted said:


> I have never been spewed upon with cream corn!


Nice one , remember this .

I'd like to take you into the closet & take off your little clothes till your virtually stark raving nude , then spread Mayonnaise & Kaopeptate all over your body


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 22, 2015)

panhead said:


> Nice one , remember this .
> 
> I'd like to take you into the closet & take off your little clothes till your virtually stark raving nude , then spread Mayonnaise & Kaopeptate all over your body


To be honest with you, i never was really into zappa.
No disrespect to man, he was one of a kind.
The only reason i remember that saying is my friend back in the 70's used to force me to listen to it and then he would get me high...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## hyroot (Feb 22, 2015)

panhead said:


> Anybody remember the 80's band Duran Duran ? Their guitar player is a world class shredder named Warren Cucurillo , im digging on his solo shit right now .


wasn't he in the band for only one year after Andy Taylor left then came back. My older sister was obsessed with Duran Duran in the 80's. She would play their music aaaalllll the time.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 22, 2015)

Alpha....did you see what I did there?


----------



## trychrome (Feb 23, 2015)

Been stuck on these lately like a broken record.











I'm fer sure my ladies dig it!


----------



## Wavels (Feb 23, 2015)

panhead said:


> Anybody remember the 80's band Duran Duran ? Their guitar player is a world class shredder named Warren Cucurillo , im digging on his solo shit right now .


Yes indeed, Warren played with Zappa from 1976 to 1980.
He is on Joe's Garage.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warren_Cuccurullo#1976.E2.80.931980:_The_Zappa_years

In his teen years, Cuccurullo became a devoted fan of Frank Zappa and began traveling to every show within 500 miles of his Brooklyn home. During the mid-1970s, he befriended several members of Zappa's band, including Terry Bozzio and Patrick O'Hearn. Over the next three years, he appeared with the band on stage at a couple of shows as well as in the 1979 Zappa film _Baby Snakes_ (filmed October, 1977). He impressed Frank Zappa by knowing the guitar parts to _every_ Zappa song in the catalog, including the strangest sounds and most bizarre time signatures.[1]

In December 1978, at the age of 22, Cuccurullo was invited to audition as a guitarist for Zappa's new road band, in which many members were replaced (including Bozzio and O'Hearn). Several shows on the early 1979 "Human Jukebox" European/Asian tour were recorded for Zappa's live albums. After the tour, Cuccurullo returned to the studio with Zappa to work on the _Joe's Garage_ albums, for which he provided rhythm guitar and several vocal parts. Terry Bozzio's wife Dale Bozzio also contributed vocal parts to the album. Cuccurullo and Dale Bozzio began writing songs together, and eventually they convinced Terry Bozzio that the three of them should launch their own band.

Zappa asked Cuccurullo to play on his 1988 tour, but the latter's involvement with Duran Duran had begun by then and so he declined.

Cuccurullo is name-checked four times on Zappa's _Joe's Garage_, first by (Dale Bozzio's character) Mary in "Catholic Girls", by Zappa (in character here as Larry) in "Crew Slut", when reassuring Mary, "of _course_ I'll introduce you to Warren!", in the track "Sy Borg" when Ike Willis sings "little leather cap and trousers -- they look so gay... Warren just bought some," and once again by Zappa during "Little Green Rosetta" 'Then everybody moves to New York and goes to a party with Warren. hey!'


----------



## Wavels (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## panhead (Feb 23, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Yes indeed, Warren played with Zappa from 1976 to 1980.
> He is on Joe's Garage.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warren_Cuccurullo#1976.E2.80.931980:_The_Zappa_years
> ...


I knew warren is gay , i allways wondered if He's so Gay was a poke fun at warren song with the " His evenings not complete without some meat in the seat " bit , never mattered to Frank nobody was off limits & i liked that .

Here's one for the guys who think FZ was a drugged out whack job & only know the silly songs , it dont get more serious than Stravinsky.


----------



## WHATFG (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## panhead (Feb 23, 2015)

History shows again & again how nature wipes out the folly of man , Godzilla !


----------



## Wavels (Feb 23, 2015)

panhead said:


> I knew warren is gay , i allways wondered if He's so Gay was a poke fun at warren song with the " His evenings not complete without some meat in the seat " bit , never mattered to Frank nobody was off limits & i liked that .
> 
> Here's one for the guys who think FZ was a drugged out whack job & only know the silly songs , it dont get more serious than Stravinsky.


Pierre Boulez is no slouch either, he loved Zappa's works.





Yup, Zappa was a brilliant, blinding, dazzling, genius. The likes of which come along about every one hundred years or so.
He composed unique, thorny, beautiful melodies which will be remembered by future generations with awe and gratitude.
He was one of the greatest composers America has yet managed to produce! Sadly he left us way too soon!
Here are two of my favorite Zappa Melodies.


----------



## WHATFG (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 23, 2015)

Sex Mob. Just listening to this makes me feel high!!!


----------



## Wavels (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## dwheatley (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## hyroot (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## William west (Feb 25, 2015)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


I'm listening to Blank Space by I Prevail


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## William west (Feb 25, 2015)

Carne Seca said:


> Native Voice One
> 
> They're having a segment on PTSD.


I'm a veteran with PTSD. Is it helpful?


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## MartaStuart (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## MartaStuart (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 25, 2015)

skip to 2:15 it gets to his real rapping the intro is shitty 



but i meet j cole one time in Charlotte he was in the airport and said he was waiting on a ride to fayetteville i didnt realize who he was till someone came up to him and said how he loved his music and asked for a autograph and i was like oh fuck its j cole 

he looks Cuban kinda


----------



## Wavels (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## MartaStuart (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## jackblaster (Feb 26, 2015)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


----------



## MartaStuart (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## panhead (Feb 26, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Pierre Boulez is no slouch either, he loved Zappa's works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love all FZ's works & " Peaches " is one of my favorites because it translates well weather its the rock version or the orchestral version . Ive allways liked modern classical music & the older i get the more im attracted to Franks orchestral works .

I rember seeing an interview with Jimmy Carl Black where the Mothers were working with the London Symphony Orchestra & Frank just jumped up on the podium & started conducting the most famous orchestra in the world & doing it with authority .

After the LSO finished the piece of music Jimmy asked Frank " Man where the fuck did you learn to conduct an orchestra !" Frank replied " Oh i went to the library over the weekend & read a book " .

Heres Frank Conducting the Yellow Shark Evening with one of my favorite electronic pieces from Jazz from Hell , this is right before he passed away .

The G-Spot tornado , the standing ovation from the orchestra & audience speaks volumes , too damm bad 99% of Americans only know him for Montana & Yellow snow .


----------



## panhead (Feb 26, 2015)

Ronnie Wood from Rolling stones , Jeff Beck & Rod Stewart = The Faces , they never shoulda broke up .


----------



## panhead (Feb 26, 2015)

Here's one I KNOW most us 70's guys forgot .

The great Frank Marino & Mahogany Rush , one of the best live shows i ever saw .


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 27, 2015)

This is something kind of different for this sub, but I thought it was hilarious 

Lol


----------



## thump easy (Feb 27, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> This is something kind of different for this sub, but I thought it was hilarious
> 
> Lol


loving the battle!!!!


----------



## WHATFG (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 27, 2015)

dolamic said:


>


Nothing like shitting on Debra's desk.


----------



## dolamic (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## cannawizard (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## DontBaDragParticipate (Mar 1, 2015)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


Good Times by Chic Excellent!!!


----------



## WHATFG (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## DontBaDragParticipate (Mar 1, 2015)

WHATFG said:


>





dolamic said:


>


Absolutely Loved the Weird Al conjugate video, then saw your mare's eat oats quote and Blew me away!!! LOL Love It!!! I like how words twist/ have different meanings. Also something you say can be taken so differently sometimes. For example when in the show There's Something About Mary when ben stiller is answering q's while being interogated- Bahhhhahhhh


----------



## DontBaDragParticipate (Mar 1, 2015)

dolamic said:


>





dolamic said:


>


Absolutely Loved the Weird Al conjugate video, then saw your mare's eat oats quote and Blew me away!!! LOL Love It!!! I like how words twist/ have different meanings. Also something you say can be taken so differently sometimes. For example when in the show There's Something About Mary when ben stiller is answering q's while being interogated- Bahhhhahhhh


----------



## DontBaDragParticipate (Mar 1, 2015)

dolamic said:


>


Please don't mind if I double posted.... Think I did but still learning the ropes. Pretty new to the site/community.


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Willy Wallace (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## sheskunk (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 3, 2015)

This happens to me when I smoke one bowl too many...


----------



## Wavels (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 4, 2015)

panhead said:


> I love all FZ's works & " Peaches " is one of my favorites because it translates well weather its the rock version or the orchestral version . Ive allways liked modern classical music & the older i get the more im attracted to Franks orchestral works .
> 
> I rember seeing an interview with Jimmy Carl Black where the Mothers were working with the London Symphony Orchestra & Frank just jumped up on the podium & started conducting the most famous orchestra in the world & doing it with authority .
> 
> ...


I love Yellow Shark.
Zappa was, and is very much misunderstood by most people.
He had zero tolerance for drug use by his band members. He did not do drugs, except for nicotine and alcohol..
He was an extremely stern taskmaster, he would only hire the best of the best to play in his band. His auditions are legendary, he made players sweat bullets to get the job.





Zappa is the primary reason that I became interested in different types of music, most notably jazz and classical.
Thanks Frank.


----------



## Wavels (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## panhead (Mar 4, 2015)

Wavels said:


> I love Yellow Shark.
> Zappa was, and is very much misunderstood by most people.
> He had zero tolerance for drug use by his band members. He did not do drugs, except for nicotine and alcohol..
> He was an extremely stern taskmaster, he would only hire the best of the best to play in his band. His auditions are legendary, he made players sweat bullets to get the job.
> ...


Same here , FZ & King Crimson lead me to discover tons of music , before the internet I'd take the names of their musicians to the record store & research the catalogs .

After seeing the Mothers 1st incarnation I was a follower of the band , after seeing the 2nd incarnation of the Mothers with George Duke & Jean Luc Ponty I became a hard core Mother head & bought all the fusion jazz I could get my hands on .

You look at genius like Zappa , Robert Fripp , Duke , Bozzio , Stanley Clark , John McLaughlin etc & wonder wtf has happened to highly skilled musicians within main stream music , now it's all about good looks vs musicianship .

I gotta go with my son to look at why one of our rental houses roof is leaking & when I get back I'll post a video I think you'd like of an absolutely beautiful and highly talented female jazz artist I've been digging alot lately .


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## panhead (Mar 4, 2015)

@Wavels, dont know if your hip to Esperanza but Lately ive really been digging this girl , on top of being smokin hot she's a hella good musician with a sweet sweet voice .


----------



## panhead (Mar 4, 2015)

The piano/synth master himself RIP George .

When i saw George playing with Zappa & the Mothers of Invention he blew me away .


----------



## panhead (Mar 4, 2015)

Extremely under rated guitarist .


----------



## panhead (Mar 4, 2015)

When Dweezil played this song their wasnt a dry eye in the house , i would think from the lyrics relating to his fathers death , you can see in his face he's crying while playing the song & remembering his father is killing him , me & my wife both cried along with many others , such a beautiful guitar solo only Frank coulda wrote .

From the song .
In a world ran by The Central Scrutinizer all music is illegal .

He starts to feel depressed now & he knows the end is near , he goes back to his ugly little room & quietly dreams his last guitar solo .


----------



## Wavels (Mar 5, 2015)

panhead said:


> @Wavels, dont know if your hip to Esperanza but Lately ive really been digging this girl , on top of being smokin hot she's a hella good musician with a sweet sweet voice .



Yes indeed, Kind Sir, you possess impeccably good taste in music.
I forget where I read an article extolling the virtues of young Ms. Spaulding, but I went right out and bought her most recent album at the time. This was sometime in 2010.
I enjoyed it very much and told friends about it. Well, in 2011 she won the Grammy award for best new artist. I was well ahead of the curve and felt sufficiently smug.

I posted two of her videos in this thread...page #433 and post # 8645.
If not for Frank Z., I do not think that I would have cultivated an interest in non rock-pop music many years ago.
Thanks Frank!


----------



## Wavels (Mar 5, 2015)

panhead said:


> Same here , FZ & King Crimson lead me to discover tons of music , before the internet I'd take the names of their musicians to the record store & research the catalogs .
> 
> After seeing the Mothers 1st incarnation I was a follower of the band , after seeing the 2nd incarnation of the Mothers with George Duke & Jean Luc Ponty I became a hard core Mother head & bought all the fusion jazz I could get my hands on .
> 
> ...



Well, good stuff for sure. I saw Zappa in 1975 at the Capital Theater in Passiac NJ.
That was the last so-called rock concert that I ever attended. Elvin Bishop was on the bill also...hahaha...
George Duke, Jean Luc-Ponty, Ruth Underwood, Napoleon Murphy Brock, the Fowler Bros. Wow...what a band. Mesmerizing performance.

At the time, largely because of Zappa I was becoming interested in various types of fusion...Weather Report, Return to Forever, The Crusaders, Michael Frank, Lee Ritenouer, Larry Carlton, Miles Davis, Larry Coryell, John McLaughlin and many more.
Zappa changed my musical life, and after a few more years I found myself listening to classical music more and more...Berlioz, Stravinsky, Chopin, Varese, Copeland, Mozart, Beethoven, Mussorgsky,
Shostakovitch and many more.
Thank you Frank, you have enriched my musical life.


----------



## Wavels (Mar 5, 2015)

George Duke...vocals and keyboard...ahhh!


----------



## Milovan (Mar 5, 2015)

panhead said:


> King Crimson Jean Luc Ponty
> 
> You look at genius like Robert Fripp , Duke , Bozzio , Stanley Clark , John McLaughlin etc ..


Great stuff! ^

I would like to say I seen King Crimson back in the early days at The Greek Theater
in Los Angeles it was Tony Levin's birthday that night and they toasted champagne
on stage btw songs.

For a Genesis Concert at The Forum in Los Angeles back in the day, I had good seats
and my one bud got kicked out of his seat next to me only for Robert Fripp to sit down
next to me for the 2nd half of the concert. He sat down next to me when Bill Bruford came out on stage
for Lamb Lies Down On Broadway so there was 3 drummers on stage. Chester Thomson, Phil Collins & Bill Bruford all played drums simistanously. Apparently Robert was there to see Bill Bruford. My best bud sat down in the row in front of me down a few seats close to Tony Levin.

Robert Fripp reached down under his seat and pulled a Genesis concert guide out and asked
me if I wanted it and needless to say how could I turn him down so I took it and said thanks
to him. The guide was apparently under his seat before any of us sat down for the concert.
What a fucking trippy night that was! 
Seen Jean Luc Ponty at Dontai's Jazz Club in NoHo back in the day as well with
Jeff Berlin on bass that I met cause he taught at a music school in Studio City, Cali that my best bud was a student at.

.


----------



## indicat33 (Mar 5, 2015)

My younger brother, playing what he likes :


----------



## panhead (Mar 5, 2015)

W


Wavels said:


> Well, good stuff for sure. I saw Zappa in 1975 at the Capital Theater in Passiac NJ.
> That was the last so-called rock concert that I ever attended. Elvin Bishop was on the bill also...hahaha...
> George Duke, Jean Luc-Ponty, Ruth Underwood, Napoleon Murphy Brock, the Fowler Bros. Wow...what a band. Mesmerizing performance.
> 
> ...


All the musicians you listed are some of my favorites , especially Miles Davis , Bitches Brew was is & all ways will be my favorite fusion album , it never leaves my rack , music like this is why I've invested half my life savings in high end audio , now that I cant play guitar any longer at least I can listen , I've got Birdland from Weather report spinning in the back ground rite now .

Frank also lead me to Edgard Varese's music , after starting to understand the style of Varese I kinda put 2 & 2 together & figered out where FZ got his ideas to compose using super imposed rhythms over time , I've heard other bands attempt this but never at the sheer level or complexity that Frank did it at .

Hopefully the Zappa trust will open the 4 vaults containing all Frank's compositions & get some of the hundreds of albums worth of material released , 90% of his works just sit in those vaults , he made an entire album with Al Dimeola that I've been waiting 20 yrs to hear .


----------



## panhead (Mar 5, 2015)

Milovan said:


> Great stuff! ^
> 
> I would like to say I seen King Crimson back in the early days at The Greek Theater
> in Los Angeles it was Tony Levin's birthday that night and they toasted champagne
> ...


Oh man your buddy had to have been jealous where you got to watch the show with Fripp next to you , I woulda pestered him to death about his " Fripptronics" rig he used to use , very creative composer & player ,, I got to shake Adrian Belews hand after a KC show in the early 90's but didn't get to speak with him other than exchanging greetings , I remember Fripp , Belew & Brufford being in that version of KC but it's been so long & they moved members around as much as zappa its hard to keep up with them all .

I woulda loved to see all 3 of those drummers playing at once , I saw them all in their various bands but never in a triplet , it's all ways puzzled me why Phil hasn't been involved with any complicated bands since Genesis ,I'd love to see Phil play The Black Page .

Did you get Fripp to autograph the concert guide ? 

Your so lucky to be where the great acts still do short tours , they've all gave up on Detroit since about 99 or 2000 now I have to drive or fly to see anybody great , Return to Forever was the last great fusion act I got to see in Detroit , now Kid Rock is about all we get aside from rap drool I can't wrap my head around .


----------



## thump easy (Mar 6, 2015)

Some times i just wounder what ever happend to that person?? some times females get at me that are younger and i just think i dont want to hurt my girl or hurt the dude that loves that chick so i just dodge it.... but i was that kid one time i wounder what ever happend i dont do the face book thing but if i want i could look??? this is the emotions i feel when i hear this..


----------



## Wavels (Mar 6, 2015)

Well, well I have enjoyed b


Milovan said:


> Great stuff! ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Sir re Bob...hahah... Bruford one of my faves...


----------



## panhead (Mar 6, 2015)

thump easy said:


> Some times i just wounder what ever happend to that person?? some times females get at me that are younger and i just think i dont want to hurt my girl or hurt the dude that loves that chick so i just dodge it.... but i was that kid one time i wounder what ever happend i dont do the face book thing but if i want i could look??? this is the emotions i feel when i hear this..


Wow , pretty nice , the older i get the more attracted ive become on music like that which makes one reflect , i gotta watch myself though , when ya get my age too much reflection leads to depression .

Thats what i like about this thread , you guys post vids & the ones i really like my wife stores in media files & i can play them on my main hifi without having to buy more albums or cd's .

Great link , my wife is allways at my side so she see's & hears alot of the stuff i read n listen to on RIU so she got to hear this & she really liked it too , she said it makes her think about the family she left behind in Beirut & she hasnt seen in 40 yrs since leaving home .


----------



## panhead (Mar 6, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Well, well I have enjoyed b
> 
> 
> Yes Sir re Bob...hahah... Bruford one of my faves...


How these youngins dont know about this type of music or the great musicians is beyond me , aside from Portney i dont think there are too many modern drummers that could touch Bill or Ansley Dunbar ect , im getting ready to spin this album in a few minutes , Yes is one of my favorite bands still.


----------



## panhead (Mar 6, 2015)

All the great drummers pay homage to the OG percussionist, i loved watching him on Johnny Carson .


----------



## panhead (Mar 6, 2015)

@ Milovan do you or @Wavels own the Zappa plays Zappa concert box set ?, its a must have for any Zappa collection , the improvisation on Pound for a Brown is outta sight .

Here's the entire concert , its too bad 90% of the kids now days arent interested in extreme musicianship & complicated compositions from all the links we post .


----------



## WHATFG (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Mar 6, 2015)

6ohMax said:


>


 Like that shit man, not many people still hitting on lords of acid, loved PUSSY! HAHAHAHA


----------



## dolamic (Mar 6, 2015)

Wavels said:


> He had zero tolerance for drug use by his band members. He did not do drugs, except for nicotine and alcohol..


My main problem with the fucker to begin with, it was OK whatever his drug of choice was, just no one else's. 
Which is primarily like a dictatorship rule, a la Captain Beefheart and shit. Which is bullshit also.
Music should be free and experimental, people who take their music too seriously should seriously look at music again and see how wondrous and expansive it can be. 
With or without drugs, music is music and it hits peoples ears in ways only words cannot, so who cares which drugs are infused into it.


----------



## dolamic (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Craftybiatch (Mar 6, 2015)

Jesus Walks (Kanye).


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Sativied (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## panhead (Mar 7, 2015)

From my hometown .


----------



## Wavels (Mar 7, 2015)

dolamic said:


> My main problem with the fucker to begin with, it was OK whatever his drug of choice was, just no one else's.
> Which is primarily like a dictatorship rule, a la Captain Beefheart and shit. Which is bullshit also.
> Music should be free and experimental, people who take their music too seriously should seriously look at music again and see how wondrous and expansive it can be.
> With or without drugs, music is music and it hits peoples ears in ways only words cannot, so who cares which drugs are infused into it.


It was his band, and he was entitled to use whatever criteria he thought were necessary to achieve his desired results.
I tend to agree with your sentiment, but I cannot find fault with Zappa's proven results, vis a vis the number of excellent bands that he formed over many years.


----------



## Wavels (Mar 7, 2015)

panhead said:


> All the great drummers pay homage to the OG percussionist, i loved watching him on Johnny Carson .



Well, do not forget about Max Roach or Art Blakey


----------



## Milovan (Mar 7, 2015)

Mindmelted said:


>


Ha, these guys were very good close friends of mine and I housed them when
they were in town for days. I got all kinds of pictures of us together getting crazy
and such. We were very close back in the day and too bad Jons bro Criss died young.
They were very friendly guys and loved to smoke pot big time. I have pics
of them bonging out etc... in my home as well.


----------



## Wavels (Mar 7, 2015)

One of my favorite pop-jazz, smooth jazz groups...
BTW, chicks dig this big time...at least most of the ones I have exposed to this...hyahaha.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 7, 2015)

Milovan said:


> Ha, these guys were very good close friends of mine and I housed them when
> they were in town for days. I got all kinds of pictures of us together getting crazy
> and such. We were very close back in the day and too bad Jons bro Criss died young.
> They were very friendly guys and loved to smoke pot big time. I have pics
> of them bonging out etc... in my home as well.


I know jon on a friendly basis as he has seen me at almost all florida shows for savatage(Since they where named avatar) and his own band.
He has lost around 100lbs so far getting ready for the savatage reunion this year.


----------



## Wavels (Mar 7, 2015)

The very greatest vocalist of all time...


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 7, 2015)

R.I.P Midnight


----------



## Wavels (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Mar 7, 2015)

Mindmelted said:


> I know jon on a friendly basis as he has seen me at almost all florida shows for savatage(Since they where named avatar) and his own band.
> He has lost around 100lbs so far getting ready for the savatage reunion this year.


Too cool! ^
Back in the day and now you didn't/don't see/hear many Power Metal bands such as early Savatage
that's for sure. A rare genre. Early HEXX and Powermad were 2 other killer Power Metal bands
if you've heard of them.


----------



## Milovan (Mar 7, 2015)

Mindmelted said:


> I know jon on a friendly basis as he has seen me at almost all florida shows for savatage(Since they where named avatar) and his own band.
> He has lost around 100lbs so far getting ready for the savatage reunion this year.


Jon is such a cool head isn't he? Class act all the way!


----------



## Milovan (Mar 7, 2015)

Mindmelted said:


> I know jon on a friendly basis as he has seen me at almost all florida shows for savatage(Since they where named avatar) and his own band.
> He has lost around 100lbs so far getting ready for the savatage reunion this year.


Power Metal!


----------



## Milovan (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Mar 7, 2015)

This song is not as powerful as their other stuff but it
still sounds great!


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 7, 2015)

Milovan said:


> Jon is such a cool head isn't he? Class act all the way!


Yes he is.....


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## sheskunk (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Mar 7, 2015)

Wavels said:


>


Nice^
I seen him record his live LP at the Santa Monica Civic, Cali? 1980?
Fucking forget, but I was there and my bud passed out in the lobby
and missed the killer show lol.


----------



## Milovan (Mar 7, 2015)

sheskunk said:


>


Excellent choice!
I've been blasting the fuck out this one once a week lately!


----------



## panhead (Mar 7, 2015)

Milovan said:


> Nice^
> I seen him record his live LP at the Santa Monica Civic, Cali? 1980?
> Fucking forget, but I was there and my bud passed out in the lobby
> and missed the killer show lol.


Oh man passing out on Al wtf , I've seen him 3 separate times over the yrs & he's getting faster fingering the older he gets , if it's even possible to acquire faster fingers than he had 30 yrs ago .

I used to get hammered & pass out at Foghat or Uriah Heap type show's where who cares anyways but I always try n keep my witts when I see the masters .


----------



## Milovan (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Mar 7, 2015)

panhead said:


> Oh man passing out on Al wtf , I've seen him 3 separate times over the yrs & he's getting faster fingering the older he gets , if it's even possible to acquire faster fingers than he had 30 yrs ago .
> 
> I used to get hammered & pass out at Foghat or Uriah Heap type show's where who cares anyways but I always try n keep my witts when I see the masters .


Yeah, he passed out in the beginning too. Missed it all! 

Al is great and another would be Alan Holdsworth. I seen him live in the early days.


----------



## Milovan (Mar 7, 2015)

This guy smoked on guitar back in the day when I seen him live.


----------



## SpondyMama27 (Mar 7, 2015)

Animal Collective - Merriweather Post Pavilion


----------



## Milovan (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## panhead (Mar 7, 2015)

Milovan said:


> This guy smoked on guitar back in the day when I seen him live.


Ah Mahogany Rush , love it , I'm pretty sure I've got the entire collection , he paid serious homage to Hendrix & I made sure not to get too fuked up when I saw them , I'm pretty sure Frank is still actively playing .

His version of " Hear my train coming " I prefer over Jimi's version ,awesome link .


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Willy Wallace (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## johhny_reb (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Mar 8, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 8, 2015)

panhead said:


> @Wavels, dont know if your hip to Esperanza but Lately ive really been digging this girl , on top of being smokin hot she's a hella good musician with a sweet sweet voice .


what in the fuck is in your signature dude, i'm disturbed enough as it is lol


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## NAMBLA (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## mouse1818 (Mar 9, 2015)

I dont know what music this is but i love it really uplifting!


----------



## NAMBLA (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## cannawizard (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 10, 2015)

Here is an exemplary piece by Frank Zappa.
It has it all; 1970's social satire; A Bob Dylan swipe; 1970's TV commercials lampooned; and predominately the theme of sub par service personnel. LOL
All of this with an engaging, upbeat, swinging, churning melody.
Thanks Frank.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## probiotic (Mar 10, 2015)

Ive been checking out this Manchester Grime Crew, Levelz.


----------



## Milovan (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 11, 2015)

This tune was used in several movies...for good reason...Randy Crawford, yea baby!







The Crusaders with Larry Carlton...






More Larry...






Larry gets old...


----------



## Wavels (Mar 11, 2015)

The keyboard player from the Crusaders...Joe Sample.
RIP Joe...


----------



## Wavels (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice Saturday night poontang prowling tune...Eugenie Jones


----------



## Wavels (Mar 11, 2015)

Dinah Washington...Queen of the blues...

Her specialty was slick double entendre...Yea!








.


----------



## Ceepea (Mar 11, 2015)

A staple in Canada, not sure how well known they are elsewhere. 

That guitar riff is badass though....


----------



## Wavels (Mar 11, 2015)

Ceepea said:


> A staple in Canada, not sure how well known they are elsewhere.
> 
> That guitar riff is badass though....


I attempted a listen, but it said not available...I love badass guitar riffs...
thanks


----------



## Ceepea (Mar 11, 2015)

Wavels said:


> I attempted a listen, but it said not available...I love badass guitar riffs...
> thanks


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## indicat33 (Mar 12, 2015)

Today was a good day...


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## cannawizard (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## TBoneJack (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## jugz420 (Mar 16, 2015)

-Jugz


----------



## Wavels (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## JulieWestbrook (Mar 16, 2015)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


Little Hurricane


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## 2paranoid (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Mar 22, 2015)

So I was on the back deck playing my guitar in the sunshine and remembered I hadn't posted here in while....


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Sativied (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## cc2012 (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey how can I upload an mp3 here ? 

I got a track from the home who's been trying to rap since 1992.... I figured if I post it here I could give him some real opinions.


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## tytheguy111 (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Apr 2, 2015)

This is what I had on repeat in my adolescent years. During my high speed chase era. 

Haven't heard this song in a grip! Not something I want my son listening to however...but Gangsta AF


----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## vro (Apr 4, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> This is what I had on repeat in my adolescent years. During my high speed chase era.
> 
> Haven't heard this song in a grip! Not something I want my son listening to however...but Gangsta AF






 i love this kind of music


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 6, 2015)

Billie Holiday was born 100 years ago.
In tribute...


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 7, 2015)

Billie Holiday was born on April 7 1915. One hundred years ago today.
Sorry for my pedantic nature but I am passionate about American music.

I cannot help myself, especially once I have a bowl or two up my snoot!

The following are some excerpts from a piece saluting Ms. Holiday.
Some of you may find them interesting, or not!
Excerpted from: http://www.steynonline.com/6896/dont-explain

The end came on July 17th 1959 in the Metropolitan Hospital in New York. Billie had been admitted at the end of May, for liver and heart disease, as well as a few other ravages to which the typical self-destructive artist is prone and which a sentimental public tends to lump under the catch-all category of "the price of fame". When they found out she was in the hospital, the NYPD busted her for possession of narcotics and installed guards in her room lest she flee jurisdiction. A few hours before her death, the cops were ejected from her bedside by court order - and then she did, indeed, flee jurisdiction, permanently. She was 44 and died with 70 cents in her bank account.




She went out more or less the way she came in a century ago today. Her autobiography, _Lady Sings The Blues_, published three years earlier, has one of the great opening sentences of any celeb memoir:

*Mom and Pop were just a couple of kids when they got married. He was eighteen, she was sixteen, and I was three.*


Close enough. In fact, Mom and Pop never married, never even lived together. And, when Billie was three, "Pop" (not a name she ever called him) was 20, and Mom was 22. There are at least two versions of every episode in Lady Day's life. I've heard a lot of them over the years, from Artie Shaw, Toots Camarata and many others, and the narrative only gets more dispiriting with the inconsistencies. In the last 50 years, it's withered to a grim shorthand - loveless childhood, rape, prostitution, heroin, racism, and a signature song about a lynching:

Southern trees bear a Strange Fruit
Blood on the leaves and blood at the root
Black body swinging in the southern breeze
Strange Fruit hanging from the poplar trees...



In the early Thirties, she was the first female singer to figure out, as Bing Crosby had done, that the microphone changed everything. In turn, she became a key influence on Frank Sinatra. People are sometimes a little befuddled by that, but it's true: In 1939, _Down Beat_ magazine ran a great photo of the young Frank listening rapt to Miss Holiday at the Off-Beat in Chicago. He first saw her "standing under a spotlight in a 52nd Street jazz spot" - the Uptown House. "I was dazzled by her soft, breathtaking beauty," said Sinatra. But "influence"? He doesn't sound like her, does he? No, but he learned a lot about phrasing and nuance from her, and you can hear it in a lot of records, from his 1945 "You Go To My Head" to the Holidayesque intonation on "then" in his 1961 recording of "Yesterdays". Everyone acknowledges her greatness today, but Frank did it when she was around to hear it. A year before her death, he told Britain's _Melody Maker_:

*Lady Day is unquestionably the most important influence on American popular music in the last 20 years. With a few exceptions, every major pop singer in the United States during her generation has been touched in some way by her genius.
......................................................................................................................................................................*
"I saw the lipstick," she said. "He saw I saw it and he started explaining and explaining. I could stand anything but that. Lying to me was worse than anything he could have done with any bitch."

She cut him off in mid-flow. "Take a bath, man," she told him. "Don't explain." So Jimmy took her advice. But the words "Don't explain" somehow lodged in her head and declined to leave. "I had to get it out of my system some way," she recalled later. "The more I thought about it, it changed from an ugly scene to a sad song. Soon I was singing phrases to myself":

Hush now, Don't Explain
Just say you'll remain
I'm glad you're bad
Don't Explain...

*..........................................................................................................................................................................
*
_In her prose poem, Don't Explain: A Song Of Billie Holiday, Alexis De Veaux writes:

Pain can be washed out with a song
Pain can become jazz digested and transformed...

"Jazz-digested" is a good way of putting it. In a too short life, pain consumed Billie Holiday, and jazz in turn digested and transformed her pain. She was a great jazz singer and, as Sinatra recognized, a consummate pop singer. Don't try to explain her;_* listen to her*_._


----------



## Wavels (Apr 7, 2015)

Alpha & Omega said:


>


CBS has blocked your content...them bastids, I like Amy who also died waaaay tooo young!!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 7, 2015)

great songs


----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Apr 8, 2015)

RAPTOR BADGER BE LIKE PEW PEW!!!


----------



## WHATFG (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## cc2012 (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## rollsite (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## socalcoolmx (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Sativied (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## cc2012 (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Sativied (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 14, 2015)

RIP,Percy


----------



## Wavels (Apr 14, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> RIP,Percy


Great tune!!!


----------



## Wavels (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 15, 2015)

And now some Bird.


----------



## WHATFG (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 18, 2015)

Saw these guys again after 31 years thursday night.
Fuck are they under rated as hell.


----------



## Big Trees (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 420 Friends


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 20, 2015)

Big Trees said:


> Happy 420 Friends


Toke and choke...Happy 420


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## drug mule (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## drug mule (Apr 22, 2015)

Farewell cunts


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 24, 2015)

Queensryche tonight!!!!!


----------



## Wavels (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 6, 2015)




----------



## BudZinga (May 8, 2015)

This is so awsome.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 9, 2015)




----------



## MuchoJointAmigo (May 9, 2015)

Radiohead - Life in a Glass House


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## BygonEra (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 13, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (May 14, 2015)




----------



## bearkat42 (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Blaze4:20 (May 15, 2015)

Cypress Hill - Skull & Bones (Album)


----------



## qwizoking (May 15, 2015)

Cadillactica


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Chester da Horse (May 16, 2015)

Dedicated to mary jane, yaaaaaaaaawooooo!


----------



## Dooly (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (May 18, 2015)

Melody Gardot. Her first appearance on television with her song Who Will Comfort Me. Crushed by a car at 19, she had to learn to walk and talk again. Music therapy was suggested as a way to grow new neural pathways. And thus a career was born.Walking with a cane she cannot tolerate loud noises or bright lights.Her style is classic and beautiful. But it is also functional. Covering scars on her skull and legs.She is pitch perfect and I could listen to her all day.


----------



## Wavels (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (May 18, 2015)

It is a shame that Amy died...way too young...


----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 22, 2015)




----------



## hyroot (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 22, 2015)




----------



## 2paranoid (May 23, 2015)




----------



## 2paranoid (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 27, 2015)




----------



## greenewbie (May 27, 2015)

maybach team, a$ap rocky, underachievers, oddisee, kendrick, wale, hiatus kaiyote


----------



## Ceepea (May 27, 2015)

Not my usual....


----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 29, 2015)




----------



## cc2012 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## 2paranoid (May 30, 2015)




----------



## cc2012 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (May 31, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (May 31, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (May 31, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (May 31, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (May 31, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (May 31, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Jun 1, 2015)

A show called "Crosstalk " on Presstv about "Empire America "


----------



## D528 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## qwizoking (Jun 2, 2015)

Christian rapper lecrae teams up with houston rapper paul wall.

How have i never heard this


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 2, 2015)

"Take Me To Church"

My lover's got humour
She's the giggle at a funeral
Knows everybody's disapproval
I should've worshipped her sooner

If the heavens ever did speak
She's the last true mouthpiece
Every Sunday's getting more bleak
A fresh poison each week

"We were born sick," you heard them say it

My church offers no absolutes
She tells me, "Worship in the bedroom."
The only heaven I'll be sent to
Is when I'm alone with you

I was born sick
But I love it
Command me to be well
Aaay. Amen. Amen. Amen.

[Chorus 2x:]
Take me to church
I'll worship like a dog at the shrine of your lies
I'll tell you my sins and you can sharpen your knife
Offer me that deathless death
Good God, let me give you my life

If I'm a pagan of the good times
My lover's the sunlight
To keep the Goddess on my side
She demands a sacrifice

Drain the whole sea
Get something shiny
Something meaty for the main course
That's a fine-looking high horse
What you got in the stable?
We've a lot of starving faithful

That looks tasty
That looks plenty
This is hungry work

[Chorus 2x:]
Take me to church
I'll worship like a dog at the shrine of your lies
I'll tell you my sins so you can sharpen your knife
Offer me my deathless death
Good God, let me give you my life

No Masters or Kings
When the Ritual begins
There is no sweeter innocence than our gentle sin

In the madness and soil of that sad earthly scene
Only then I am human
Only then I am clean
Ooh oh. Amen. Amen. Amen.

[Chorus 2x:]
Take me to church
I'll worship like a dog at the shrine of your lies
I'll tell you my sins and you can sharpen your knife
Offer me that deathless death
Good God, let me give you my life


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## torontoke (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 6, 2015)

Ugk. Like a pimp.


----------



## 2paranoid (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 7, 2015)

Alpha & Omega said:


>


Good album.

This is on it too.
There were two versions. 
A clean one with no talking at the end and the other:
Spoken:

[long sniffing sound]

_Danny Kortchmar(?)_: "Blood on the highway."

_Jackson_: "Gotta take either more of it or less of it. I can't quite figure out which one."

_David Lindley (?)_: ""Well, I'll tell you what it does take. It takes a clear mind. That's what it takes."

_Jackson_:"You mean it takes a clear mind to take it, or a clear mind not to take it?"

_David Lindley (?)_: "It takes a clear mind to make it."

[snickers]


----------



## pajautus (Jun 8, 2015)

My childhood friends band just released new single.. been nodding my head to the beat for couple of days now..





Check out the other songs aswell, they say they're beer drinking rocknroll band, but i like them even more when I'm high


----------



## ovo (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## 2paranoid (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## cannawizard (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 13, 2015)

This afternoons lineup


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## jugz420 (Jun 14, 2015)

fucking off of this as ii type this,,,,,





-Jugz


----------



## condogg (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## VirtualHerd (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## socalcoolmx (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 16, 2015)

there should be sunshine after rain.....


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 19, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> This afternoons lineup
> 
> View attachment 3439374


fuck yeah!


----------



## dolamic (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 19, 2015)

It's that time of year again Willy....


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## hyroot (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 20, 2015)

6ohMax said:


>



MCA is bad ass on that bass..shit sounds good on a nice stereo system

these guys were on some crack or something....they were always poppin around and chewin gum n shit....becasue we all know peole that do coke n shit are moving their jaws back and forth


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## VirtualHerd (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## HappyMan420 (Jun 23, 2015)

Wavels said:


>


----------



## 2paranoid (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 27, 2015)

Willie will always be badass!


----------



## dolamic (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 27, 2015)

in life
in school
in jobs


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Jun 28, 2015)

4:15 safety break


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Son of a collier (Jun 29, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/backswing-society/housetrained-djs-backswing-summer-techno-live-non-stop-mix

me !


----------



## poo bear (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Sativied (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jul 3, 2015)

I have missed all of you so much! I may try and check out the last 10 pages...I've hooked up with a stand up bass player and we are doing shit like this...


----------



## WHATFG (Jul 3, 2015)

I have missed all of you so much! I may try and check out the last 10 pages...I've hooked up with a stand up bass player and we are doing shit like this...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 3, 2015)

Alpha & Omega, I challenge you!

Fight!


----------



## dolamic (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## cannawizard (Jul 8, 2015)

Lol..


----------



## VirtualHerd (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 10, 2015)

I love Terrapin Station.. my fav dead album really


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday to Bela Fleck...




Here is Bela with Jerry on Ripple...
Rip Jerry...





Simply sublime...


----------



## ovo (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## ODanksta (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Jul 13, 2015)

Brass House.

Bari sax, trumpet, and bass drum with wood blocks etc....

So good!!!







@ 2:00 it gets UBER funky with that SIIIIICK bari bass line...


----------



## poo bear (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## beppe75 (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## leftyguitar (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 15, 2015)

Ahh, reefer and nostalgia go hand in hand...ahhhh!


----------



## Wavels (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Sativied (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Jul 16, 2015)

Oh baby, baby, it's a wild world.....


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 16, 2015)

Ceepea said:


> Oh baby, baby, it's a wild world.....






Join the parade.


----------



## VirtualHerd (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## TBoneJack (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## The Cannabis Connoisseur (Jul 19, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> On sort of an electronic buzz...essential electronic smoking tunes tho...
> 
> [video=youtube;7mksAdOUgGw]
> 
> ...


I'm a daily pot smoker as well music artist/producer , check my song out, i'd appreciate some positive feed back
Great stoner music with lyrical meaning


----------



## Wavels (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 20, 2015)

I love this tune...Backwater Town...I crank my volume up...that's swing baby!!


----------



## Wavels (Jul 20, 2015)

More swing...Count Basie...


----------



## Wavels (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Martin123471 (Jul 20, 2015)

Deerhunter...live!


----------



## Wavels (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Martin123471 (Jul 22, 2015)

Sierra Hull is pretty hot!

Now for some classic grass!


----------



## VirtualHerd (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## cc2012 (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## TBoneJack (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Smoking_Monkey (Jul 24, 2015)

Wiz khalifa & Snoop- French Inhale


----------



## 2paranoid (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Martin123471 (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## cc2012 (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Jul 25, 2015)

Oldie but a goodie...forgot about this old iPod commercial that was an actual good song.


----------



## Son of a collier (Jul 26, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/backswing-society/housetrained-djs-backswing-summer-techno-live-non-stop-mix

i'm listening to a tech-house warm up that's done by me a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Don Geno (Jul 26, 2015)

Bob Dylan-Like a rolling stone


----------



## Sativied (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Jul 27, 2015)

Listening to Kali Mist. Wish I had some Kali Mist to smoke right now.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 27, 2015)

found myself hummin this tune on the way home today!


----------



## cc2012 (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Jul 30, 2015)

No shit lol.


----------



## D528 (Aug 1, 2015)

Just for you baby burners !


----------



## Wavels (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## resinousflowers420 (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## cc2012 (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## cc2012 (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## ricky1lung (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## ricky1lung (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## ricky1lung (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## ricky1lung (Aug 5, 2015)

Got to see silvertide in Calgary when they opened for the Crüe. Hell of a night and these guys were awesome.


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## socalcoolmx (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Indagrow (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## cc2012 (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 17, 2015)

Getting ready to see the king in oct.....


----------



## cc2012 (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## pajautus (Aug 22, 2015)

Newest Tito & Tarantulas release is actually very good.
Also Cripled Black Phoenix just released 2song ep Containing Pink Floyd's Echoes pt 1-2 and Childhoods end.. Loving that @the moment..


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## pajautus (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## indicat33 (Aug 22, 2015)

One Love....


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 24, 2015)

Nov 16 Atlanta..........


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## dimebagor (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## dimebagor (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## james murphy (Aug 25, 2015)

PEARL JAM!!!! what else


----------



## Wavels (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## VirtualHerd (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 28, 2015)

Friday! light em up!


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## dolamic (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## torontoke (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## torontoke (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## cc2012 (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Sep 8, 2015)

IMO, one of the most beautiful songs ever written....


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 10, 2015)

Ceepea said:


> IMO, one of the most beautiful songs ever written....


Bill Evans is one of my all time favorites...


----------



## D528 (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 11, 2015)

ran through a rainstorm ...ducked into a bar door...It was all night pouring, pouring rain
But not a drop on me


----------



## TubePot (Sep 11, 2015)

Disco's not dead in my house......


----------



## MrSteroids1 (Sep 11, 2015)

i love this trance music, perfect for drugs


----------



## Wavels (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 12, 2015)

Beautiful melody...mesmerizing.


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Dr. Mario (Sep 15, 2015)

They are the best!


----------



## Dr. Mario (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## peter berger (Sep 17, 2015)

ZUNGGUZUNGGUGAZUNGAZENG


----------



## Sonnshine (Sep 18, 2015)

peter berger said:


> ZUNGGUZUNGGUGAZUNGAZENG


seh five plus five it equal to ten!


----------



## Sonnshine (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 18, 2015)

Pissed off Friday .. love Slashes ripping solos in this


----------



## Easy Roller (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Easy Roller (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Easy Roller (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Easy Roller (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Easy Roller (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## DirtyMcCurdy (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Easy Roller (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Easy Roller (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Easy Roller (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Easy Roller (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Easy Roller (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Easy Roller (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 21, 2015)

Sorry, but I can't stop posting this band.
The singer, Rachael Price is a superior singer, and the bass player is way talented as well!


----------



## Wavels (Sep 21, 2015)

This young girl can sing...if any of you have noticed, I have a thing for female singers....She is only 26!!


----------



## Wavels (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 21, 2015)

I met and hung out with the guitarist in this vid.

This was way back in the 1970's when he was with a fusion band called Dry Jack.

We exchanged many a smoldering doober...great guy...

Here is Dry Jack from those long ago days...


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## TalonToker (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Califand (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## torontoke (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Easy Roller (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Easy Roller (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Sep 26, 2015)

I found the dumbest video on the internet. lol


----------



## Wavels (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Easy Roller (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Easy Roller (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Easy Roller (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Easy Roller (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Easy Roller (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Six9 (Sep 28, 2015)

This "alternative hip-hop," caught me by surprise, with a beautiful voice, and story that takes me back to high school..

Lana Del Ray - Off to the Races:


----------



## Wavels (Sep 29, 2015)

Easy Roller said:


>


Great tune.
I really like what Herbie Hancock did with it.


----------



## Wavels (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 30, 2015)

I miss that old Tand A.


----------



## Wavels (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 30, 2015)

Please allow room for the maestro!


----------



## Wavels (Sep 30, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Please allow room for the maestro!


Great post, Thank You...stupendous solo...wow.

My two favorite Franks are Zappa and Sinatra...yea baby!


----------



## Wavels (Sep 30, 2015)

Here is a tune from one of the best Sinatra albums...swings like a bastid!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 30, 2015)

i read your signature AFTER i posted that, great minds think alike imho.......so now i am excitable boy!


----------



## Wavels (Sep 30, 2015)

I love this Zappa tune...You Are What You Is....turn it up!


----------



## Wavels (Sep 30, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> i read your signature AFTER i posted that, great minds think alike imho.......so now i am excitable boy!


Here is my favorite Zevon cut...





BTW, the movie American Werewolf in London is one of the better Werewolf movies ever made...
I see a Bad Moon Rising...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 30, 2015)

why wont dweezil tour with ike man, i LOVE ike!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 30, 2015)

???????^^^^^^^lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 30, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> ???????^^^^^^^lol


Hahaha I was trying to post the great Ike Willis from Joe's Garage...oooops
this is better...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 30, 2015)

bald headed jon king of the plookers suitcase!


----------



## Wavels (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## peter berger (Oct 2, 2015)

Dreadlock Holiday by 10cc


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 2, 2015)

I love Roy Harper... anyone else out there?
Listening to the 'Valentine' album now...


----------



## ureapwhatusow (Oct 2, 2015)

big zappa fan, was at his last big us concert 

listening to JRAD live at the brooklyn bowl
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nnjimmy


----------



## NONHater (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Easy Roller (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Easy Roller (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Easy Roller (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Easy Roller (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## cannawizard (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2015)

BUT HE CAN'T BE WOUNDED CAUSE HE GOT'S NO HEART!!!!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2015)

MY AIM IS TRUE!


----------



## Wavels (Oct 5, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> MY AIM IS TRUE!





VTMi'kmaq said:


> BUT HE CAN'T BE WOUNDED CAUSE HE GOT'S NO HEART!!!!!


Exemplary mucical taste indeed!
I enjoy both of these cuts.
Have liked Elvis since late 1970's...a very eclectic pop star.
I enjoyed his collaboration with Burt Bacharach.

He married Dianna Krall in 2003, so this guy has got it on the ball!


----------



## Wavels (Oct 5, 2015)

Here is Elvis with Charlie Haden.
Haden was a great jazz bassist...this is from an album he made shortly before his death which gives praise to his musical roots.
Elvis collaborated on one cut...


----------



## Wavels (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2015)

old school connecticut cocaine music!


----------



## Wavels (Oct 5, 2015)

Elvis with his talented wife...


----------



## Wavels (Oct 5, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> old school connecticut cocaine music!


Here is Zappa's take on cocaine...He was *NOT* a fan!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2015)

lets not forget COCAINE DECISIONS! ANOTHER GOOD ALBUM!


----------



## Wavels (Oct 5, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> lets not forget COCAINE DECISIONS! ANOTHER GOOD ALBUM!



Holy macaroni...you hit on another one of my old school throwback faves...Bowie...haha. He also married a babe way out of his league...hahaha

I prefer the 1970's Bowie like this...








Hey man!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2015)

i adore 



 you and i have wonderful taste in music wavels!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2015)

here's my last two weeks of enjoyment..........king kong solo's


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2015)

this gives me goosebumps..........................EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Wavels (Oct 5, 2015)

Krall's primary inspiration was the fantastic Nat King Cole.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2015)

I am a perfect example of your signature quote from frank! 
helllo there...........................


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2015)

SOME PEOPLE CAN BE BAD................


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 6, 2015)

I need somebody to SHOVE!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 6, 2015)

i'm a whackado with my taste in music...lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## CBDFarm (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Oct 7, 2015)

https://georgiamaq.bandcamp.com/track/georgia-maq-new-phone-whos-this


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 7, 2015)

AROUND THE LAKE TONIGHT BY MY SIDE.............................


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 7, 2015)

p


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Oct 9, 2015)

getting in a Halloween mood


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 11, 2015)

I like the comment "pro's.... Bobby and Jerry are High as fuck!!! lol".

With Brandon Marsalis and Bruce Hornsby


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 11, 2015)

The bass in this shakes the house.
Scares the spyders and snakes.

Good to space out to anyway.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 11, 2015)

^ I think she was a freind of David Bowie.





No video but good tune.


----------



## Wavels (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Oct 11, 2015)

I don't want to be a candidate
For Vietnam or Watergate.
All I want to do is...
Bicycle!


----------



## Wavels (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 12, 2015)

what is wrong in my life that i must get drunk every night


----------



## Wavels (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## DrGnosis (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 13, 2015)

well you can take it...as ya want it!


----------



## peter berger (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 14, 2015)

WHO DON;'T KNOW SHIT ABOUT COOKING AND IS ARROGANT LOOKIN'


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## peter berger (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Oct 15, 2015)

peter berger said:


>


I like me some Celtic music.





I like me some Celtic Womens...


----------



## Wavels (Oct 15, 2015)

She used to be a Celtic Woman...


----------



## peter berger (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## peter berger (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## peter berger (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## peter berger (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## cmbajr (Oct 16, 2015)

"Slightly stoopid" station on pandora.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Gidell (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Uzurpator (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Tokachu (Oct 18, 2015)

My thing is Black Metal but this is just mint!


----------



## Wavels (Oct 19, 2015)

It's time for a little Leo...


----------



## Wavels (Oct 19, 2015)

Mesmerizing tune...puff, puff, cough...


----------



## Zenenedrie (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Okelif (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Shaker1 (Oct 21, 2015)

(Heart attack and vine/Tom Waits)

"...dontcha know there aint no devil...theres just god when he's drunk..." T. Waits.


----------



## Shaker1 (Oct 21, 2015)

best listen too with an old strat close by...


----------



## Shaker1 (Oct 22, 2015)

great for a rainy afternoon like today...


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Shaker1 (Oct 23, 2015)

doin' some c-99 trimmin' to an old favorite....an early live version...





my aeroplane has fourwheel drive...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 23, 2015)

3:00 in i just fucken melt away.......


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Tuxified (Oct 23, 2015)

Nirvana
Soundgarden
Bush
Ice Cube
Snoop Dog


----------



## poo bear (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Oct 24, 2015)

https://billybunkshg.bandcamp.com/track/chicken-sandwiches-2


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## J.Morrison (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Oanar (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Kianinet (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Istendr (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 27, 2015)

Just a Fucking Awesome story from the mind of the King.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## david1986 (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## qazzzzzz (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## This_Is_Sparta (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## IamDonna (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Kari Scary (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## MichaelRF (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Galaxy Master (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Ms. Nobody (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Viron (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Scoeniemus (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Ravert (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## 420God (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Bobo Zion (Nov 2, 2015)

ROOTS GARDEN CULTURE MIX (reggae)

https://soundcloud.com/hottafyahpondem/roots-garden-culture-mix-by-no-ramp-family


----------



## poo bear (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## VirtualHerd (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Hillieshar (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Phonoman (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 3, 2015)

I played guitar on stage with Thornetta Davis before....Shes very talented


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 3, 2015)

Guys need help posting youtube videos.
I used to be able to now i got new phone and i cant or dont remember how.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 3, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> I played guitar on stage with Thornetta Davis before....Shes very talented


that is so cool!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 3, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> I played guitar on stage with Thornetta Davis before....Shes very talented


I first heard her on that Sopranos episode...became a big fan


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 4, 2015)

I am not too big on the Beatles, but the Fab Four did write some beautiful melodies...I prefer covers though...like these...


----------



## Wavels (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Texas dangermous (Nov 4, 2015)

512 by lamb of god


----------



## Texas dangermous (Nov 4, 2015)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?list=RDdulxbKkj9Wg&params=OAI%3D&v=dulxbKkj9Wg


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## outlier (Nov 4, 2015)

These guys are unbelievable live. I'll see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## Ginanatsa (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Tiendalle (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Tralren (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Theresa Dorminey (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm listening to one of my favorite song and artist, The world i know by collective soul.


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## TubePot (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 6, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


>


Well that tune reminds me of this old chestnut...hahaha...1972...


----------



## Wavels (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 6, 2015)

I love this song...


----------



## Wavels (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## cannawizard (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Quade (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Hellau (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Copievere (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Anywhon (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Hishich (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Mosemse (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Burprostich (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Emberought (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Whaverearld (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## stoned_chess (Nov 9, 2015)

For the past 2 months or so, my girl and I have had the classical music station playing softly via sterio in our apartment 24/7. Not only is it extremely relaxing and creativity-inspiring, it's probably also good for the plants


----------



## SoulMan420 (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm listening to Beach House all day long.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Grlee (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## stanescu (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Matilde (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2015)

Everyone sticks a UT video on but the Beatles Docu on UK television tonight makes me proud...


----------



## Wavels (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Glifer (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Beyriclet (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Gaiaismut (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Zurittansya (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Haviusanjin (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Zizefiacons (Nov 13, 2015)

Madonna - Frozen


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Tokachu (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## cannawizard (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Turatillad (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Kyrang (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Waltienni (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Umanuj (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Jermanahi (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 16, 2015)

I like to turn up the volume...and then zone out baby!
Hack, cough, sputter, cough...


----------



## Wavels (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 16, 2015)

A great and timeless melody...


----------



## poo bear (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Hacheres (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Bose (Nov 19, 2015)

Metallica.


----------



## Wavels (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Halled (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Deasind (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## RickyBobby26 (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## noppynoppy (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## rot_XXL (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## This_Is_Sparta (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 23, 2015)

New Grass Revival 6/25/82 Telluride Bluegrass Festival


----------



## Wavels (Nov 23, 2015)

Crank it up to extra loud....


----------



## Wavels (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## SoulMan420 (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2015)

IF YOU ARE JUST ROLLING THROUGH AND POSTING A 'MAYBE WATCH THIS YOU TUBE VIDE' THATS FINE, I DO IT!
BUT IF YOU REALLY WANT TO HEAR WHAT MUSIC CAN BE THEN GRAB A LAGER N A BIG DOOBA THEN LISTEN TO THIS FUCKING AWESOME TUNE!!!!!!!!! I EXPECT IT TO ENTER THE CHARTS AFTER THIS


----------



## Wavels (Nov 23, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> IF YOU ARE JUST ROLLING THROUGH AND POSTING A 'MAYBE WATCH THIS YOU TUBE VIDE' THATS FINE, I DO IT!
> BUT IF YOU REALLY WANT TO HEAR WHAT MUSIC CAN BE THEN GRAB A LAGER N A BIG DOOBA THEN LISTEN TO THIS FUCKING AWESOME TUNE!!!!!!!!! I EXPECT IT TO ENTER THE CHARTS AFTER THIS


I tried it...not for me, but to each his own...

Your handle reminds me of this tune....which is to my preference...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2015)

ha ha yeah maybe for me being so close to it all at the time it means more? The monkeys version is the inspiration...


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Vikerus Forrest (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## MichaelRF (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Viron (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Lormand (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Krake (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Historl (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Manclook (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## TJ baba (Nov 29, 2015)

Parkway Drive


----------



## poo bear (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Gidell (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Grow_mary (Dec 1, 2015)

I listening this.


----------



## Hillieshar (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Telesperan (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## meristem (Dec 1, 2015)

stupified


----------



## guardiangk (Dec 1, 2015)

Sixteen Candles by The Crests


----------



## Stephdel (Dec 1, 2015)

Fetty Wap 679


----------



## poo bear (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## cannawizard (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## cannawizard (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Uzama (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Dec 5, 2015)

Hare Krishna!


----------



## Ceepea (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Beyriclet (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Enuashou (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Gaiaismut (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Emusokal (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Haviusanjin (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Zizefiacons (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Dec 7, 2015)

....and the jokes on you.....


----------



## poo bear (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Broand (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Dec 8, 2015)

Suck on my HURDY GURDY


----------



## poo bear (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Krake (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## torontoke (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Dec 11, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/k21/poison-ft-realizm


----------



## poo bear (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Lady Highfly (Dec 11, 2015)

loving a bit of James bay lately!


----------



## D528 (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Dec 11, 2015)

goosebumps.


----------



## D528 (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 11, 2015)

The world just gets crazier and more violent and it doesn't stop...
What the fuck can a poor boy do?


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Lianarici (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## qazzzzzz (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## mrpink55 (Dec 12, 2015)

"Go on and Marinate on that for a minute"


----------



## Halled (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Labs Dexter (Dec 13, 2015)

Loves automatic.. Marcia ft busy signal


----------



## Deasind (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## pmt62382 (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## hyroot (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## cannawizard (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Reacquink (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## poo bear (Dec 17, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/golden-era-records/funkoars-vents-briggs-k21-the


----------



## Krake (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## The Entity (Dec 17, 2015)

Well, I'm blazing to this!
What do you think?


----------



## Whinarand (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## The Entity (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## The Entity (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## torontoke (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## TJ baba (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## cannawizard (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Ralei (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Lormand (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Dec 22, 2015)

The plastic cowboy hat cracks me up. Reminds of the fake ass pro pentagone propaganda lover John Wayne. lol. poor little sheep...........


----------



## D528 (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## D528 (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Thatrated (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Historl (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Manclook (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Phonoman (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## meristem (Dec 23, 2015)

my Celtic angel


----------



## D528 (Dec 24, 2015)

This goes out to my Palestine brothers under illegal occupation being slaughtered this day in Bethlehem....Happy Holidays.......


----------



## Quade (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## hyroot (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Telesperan (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Okelif (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 27, 2015)

https://www.mixcloud.com/stephenrcarroll/dj-yoda-how-to-cut-paste-80s-edition/


----------



## D528 (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## socalcoolmx (Dec 27, 2015)

early 70's rock fusion not to shabby guitar work by a young alan holdsworth. he only played on one soft machine album but what a mark he left


----------



## socalcoolmx (Dec 27, 2015)

this is the only album from soft machine with alan holdsworth on guitar for early 70's this is amazing


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 28, 2015)

R.I.P. Lemmy


----------



## D528 (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## TalonToker (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## ChuffinHoolies (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## mrgreen2015 (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## mrpink55 (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## outlier (Jan 5, 2016)

Can't find the original of this on youtube 

http://www.cloudy.ec/v/f70b14d93b7f2


----------



## D528 (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Jan 7, 2016)

https://boozebastards.bandcamp.com/track/algebra


----------



## poo bear (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## mrgreen2015 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Taveira (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Oanar (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## mrpink55 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 7, 2016)

D528 said:


>



I have their cd..I remember them from late 90s


----------



## poo bear (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## cannawizard (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Yessica... (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## ricky1lung (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm learning this so I can teach my daughter to play it on her first guitar.


----------



## mrpink55 (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## torontoke (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## TalonToker (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## ZoBudd (Jan 11, 2016)

Heros.....


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## mrpink55 (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## luv2grow (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## mrpink55 (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## churtmunk (Jan 11, 2016)

mrpink55 said:


>


http://www.vox.com/2016/1/11/10750056/david-bowie-chris-hadfield-space-oddity/in/10513435

You may appreciate this.. not bowie but a beautiful cover/tribute


----------



## poo bear (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Ceepea (Jan 12, 2016)

Magic @ 4:20.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Ceepea (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Ceepea (Jan 12, 2016)

Who wants to hear some god damn slap bass????


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 13, 2016)

Morning Gents! And the ladies of course. 

Just cause I feel like it...


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 13, 2016)

Coming up on some trim time, gotta get the mojo going
and hell yeah!!! cypress is a damn good way to start the day.


----------



## Krake (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Antman15 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Yessica... (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Yessica... (Jan 13, 2016)

THIS is my fav one of these....all TOO good...


----------



## poo bear (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Yessica... (Jan 14, 2016)

poo bear said:


>


I prefer my music to have more robots in them...but this does sound like it would be fun to have acrobatic sex to...

But also, so is THIS:


----------



## poo bear (Jan 14, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> I prefer my music to have more robots in them...but this does sound like it would be fun to have acrobatic sex to...
> 
> But also, so is THIS:


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## ricky1lung (Jan 14, 2016)

It's Friday somewhere, so fuk it, I'm getting my Friday started early.
Gonna be an awesome shift, enjoy the weekend fuckers.


----------



## D528 (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## luv2grow (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Krake (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Yessica... (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm sure none of you like the Beibs...but this song is fucking catchy...


----------



## D528 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## david1986 (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Dr. Mario (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## mrpink55 (Jan 16, 2016)

"Send lawyers,guns & money, the shit has hit the fan..."


----------



## kine2731 (Jan 16, 2016)

five finger death punch.


----------



## Exul1992 (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Duccoldany82 (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## noppynoppy (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Galaxy Master (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Jan 19, 2016)

Amie Pure Prairie League


----------



## cannawizard (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## mrpink55 (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Ceepea (Jan 20, 2016)

"Fuck your Honda Civic.. I've a horse outside....

Fuck your Subaru, I have a horse outside....

Fuck your Mitsubishi, I've a horse outside...."


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Jan 21, 2016)

Lonely Heart The Atlantics


----------



## D528 (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## john0000 (Jan 22, 2016)

kool g rap ,nas...=fast life...

would upload video but can't figure it out lol


----------



## Byaakovienn (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Phonoman (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## TubePot (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## cannawizard (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Ginanatsa (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Isce1991 (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## mrpink55 (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## mrpink55 (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## BangPaf (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Hillieshar (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Mosemse (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Burprostich (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## KarmaPaymentPlan (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Callisto405 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## mrpink55 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## The Entity (Jan 28, 2016)

Check this out!


----------



## D528 (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 28, 2016)

".....Rick was hittin' on the girls and bein' mad niggerish, which was right up my alley."


----------



## Nyan Rapier (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 28, 2016)

That Seether song reminds of the old "rollin' and tumblin'" lick by Muddy Waters.
Which Cream covered....


----------



## Callisto405 (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Callisto405 (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## TalonToker (Jan 29, 2016)

Oh wow, i had forgot about this version of this tune


----------



## mrpink55 (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Bose (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Richie LxP (Feb 1, 2016)

Pure Filth, I like


----------



## Richie LxP (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Bose (Feb 1, 2016)

Richie LxP said:


>


I like it


----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## mrpink55 (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 4, 2016)

*Lawsuit Claims Led Zeppelin Stole 'Stairway To Heaven'*​
February 3, 2016 • Bloomberg News 

The surviving members of Led Zeppelin have all been questioned in a lawsuit that alleges their hit Stairway to Heaven was filched from an obscure song by the band Spirit. Jimmy Page, John Paul Jones, and Robert Plant were each deposed separately over the past month as part of pretrial discovery in the copyright infringement case, new filings in Los Angeles federal court show.

During the depositions in London, they all said that they had no idea what their finances or earnings were with Led Zeppelin, according to a filing by the plaintiff's lawyer asking for more time to investigate. The musicians and their record company, Warner Music, deny the infringement allegations and say Plant and Page alone composed the 1971 song.

To many ears, the opening notes of Stairway to Heaven sound a lot like Taurus, an instrumental piece released on Spirit’s debut album in 1968 (decide for yourself here). At the end of that year and throughout 1969, Spirit and Led Zeppelin shared the bill at several concerts.

Led Zeppelin's guitarist, however, testified his memory of the era was vague, according to the filing by plaintiff's lawyer Francis Alexander Malofiy, who conducted the questioning. "Jimmy Page’s discovery answers [the] claim that he remembers virtually nothing about the 1960s or 1970s despite many public interviews concerning Spirit where he stated that he listened to the band’s albums and that they struck him on an emotional level, despite the fact that he played and attended concerts where Spirit performed," Malofiy wrote.

Spirit guitarist Randy California, who composed Taurus, died in 1997. Malofiy, representing the head of the trust that oversees California's royalties, filed the suit in May 2014. The Philadelphia-area lawyer now wants the court to push the trial date from May to July, in part to give him more time to process the mountains of information he's gotten in discovery—including 40,000 pages of financial records.

The fight has potentially high stakes. By 2008, when Conde Nast Portfolio magazine published an estimate that included royalties and record sales for Stairway to Heaven, the hit had earned at least $562 million. If the suit succeeds, a three-year statute of limitations would limit the award to the most recent earnings. "Stairway to Heaven is notoriously one of the most protected and valuable pieces of intellectual property in history and thus it is crucial for Plaintiff’s damages experts to be able to fully evaluate all relevant information to come to a competent opinion," Malofiy wrote.

Should the case come to trial, it might make for good listening. The Led Zeppelin legal team says preliminary recordings prepared in the creation of Stairway to Heaven have been located, according to their response to discovery requests. And the two sides are still battling over whether the defendants should turn over a so-called multi-track version of the song that would allow music experts to isolate the different elements of the song. According to Malofiy's filings, the very existence of the multi-track was unknown until recent weeks


----------



## cannawizard (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## jugz420 (Feb 5, 2016)

(coughing lik ea mofo) high azz fkk,







Have a safe weekend amigos

-Jugz


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 5, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> *Lawsuit Claims Led Zeppelin Stole 'Stairway To Heaven'*​
> February 3, 2016 • Bloomberg News
> 
> The surviving members of Led Zeppelin have all been questioned in a lawsuit that alleges their hit Stairway to Heaven was filched from an obscure song by the band Spirit. Jimmy Page, John Paul Jones, and Robert Plant were each deposed separately over the past month as part of pretrial discovery in the copyright infringement case, new filings in Los Angeles federal court show.
> ...


Interesting, they do sound a lot alike lol


----------



## SnowMonkey (Feb 7, 2016)

Listening to Roots Manuva : Brand New Second Hand.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 7, 2016)

Dead from 66'


----------



## Ceepea (Feb 9, 2016)

Amazing smokin' tunes.... amazing tunes for almost anything.


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## LamontCranston (Feb 9, 2016)

Ceepea said:


> Amazing smokin' tunes.... amazing tunes for almost anything.


I love Nujabes man, he crushed the instrumental game.


----------



## cannawizard (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 11, 2016)

Songs I like when I'm high. Planet caravan by Pantera.Ghetto boys -My minds playing tricks on me.South park Mexican. Guns n roses.


----------



## Feisty1UR (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## BangPaf (Feb 15, 2016)

_*For the refined*_ 





_*For the nostalgic*_ 





_*For the inspired*_ 





_*For the cynic*_





_*For the wannabe*_


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## socalcoolmx (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## stardustsailor (Feb 23, 2016)

We're listening a traditional love song from Lesvos island,Greece ...
Here's two different editions 

One from a dear (and beautiful ) friend with an angels voice 





And one more "mainstream " 





Cheers.


----------



## mrpink55 (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## mrpink55 (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## mrpink55 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Callisto405 (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## dolamic (Mar 1, 2016)

I mean it!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 1, 2016)

Pink floyd comfortably numb


----------



## mrpink55 (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## mrpink55 (Mar 1, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Songs I like when I'm high. Planet caravan by Pantera.Ghetto boys -My minds playing tricks on me.South park Mexican. Guns n roses.


Ghetto boys -My minds playing I listen to this jam instrumental only quite often


----------



## poo bear (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2016)

From the creator of such masterpieces as "Show me your genitals" and "High as fuck" comes his first dab into the mainstream; It's a job






Send this guy to superstardom!


----------



## DankaDank (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Screaming trees (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## dgthumb (Mar 6, 2016)

Kyuss, Blues for the red sun.


----------



## CaregiverGoneGreen (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Jenny 209916 (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## cannawizard (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 9, 2016)

Blue light by mazzy star


----------



## 2paranoid (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 13, 2016)

Neon moon Brooks n Dunn lol


----------



## Beemo (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## resinousflowers420 (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Mar 17, 2016)

https://kingskonekted.bandcamp.com/track/such-is-life


----------



## poo bear (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## YooItsHunterrr (Mar 18, 2016)

Such crazy skill


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 18, 2016)

I spent most of the day listening to NY&CH. {This next song does not imply I want any harm to befall my DW}


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 18, 2016)

But then a naked Aussie salmon fishing in a top hat made me switch over to DBT, so that is who I'm listening to now. Those Muscle Shoals boys know how to tell a love story.


----------



## Big Trees (Mar 18, 2016)

Mr. Grady, you WERE the caretaker here.


----------



## Cannacat (Mar 19, 2016)

This is definitely one of the most beautiful songs I've ever heard, gets me every time. The term "musical genius" is woefully overused, but totally accurate in the case of Elliott Smith


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 21, 2016)

With Holy Week right around the corner, I thought this would be appropriate.


----------



## cindysid (Mar 21, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> With Holy Week right around the corner, I thought this would be appropriate.


Omg! A friend of mine has a really great band here, and this is one of the songs they are known for...love it!


----------



## dgthumb (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## cannawizard (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 27, 2016)

Better with headphones.


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## cannawizard (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 30, 2016)

When you grab a hold of me, tell me that I'll never be set free.
But I'm a parasite; creep and crawl, I step into the night.
Two pints of booze--Tell me, are you a Badfish, too?

Ain't got no money to spend..
I hope this night will never end..
Lord knows I'm weak--
Won't somebody get me off of this reef?


----------



## jugz420 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Sativa My Diva (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## TalonToker (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## TalonToker (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## TalonToker (Apr 1, 2016)

Just rockin' out tonight


----------



## D528 (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 4, 2016)

I will never walk it through..
I could never promise you..
It's some place I followed you--
I will never wander through.

Will this mean I'll love again?
Guess I'll never have a fan..

This will mean me to me,
I could never have a seed..
It's a never-ending dream,
I will always want to flee..

If I'm me you'll never know
Everything I've ever known..

Dream..

It's in every point of view;
I couldn't breathe if I was you..
I could never die again,
I won't lose another friend..

She will see another me,
When I'm through melting..
Guess I know I'll medicate..
Guess I'll go and medicate..

It's another opiate..
But to me, it's everything..

Dream..

I will never promise you--
Dream..


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 5, 2016)

Interpol ~ Narc


----------



## pmt62382 (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## throwdo (Apr 6, 2016)

Sublime


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 6, 2016)

Pledge Allegiance ft pharaoh monch ~ nate dogg


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 6, 2016)

RIP Merle Haggard


----------



## ShesOnFire (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## AssMatic7 (Apr 8, 2016)

Love T.K.O - Teddy Pendergrass

vibin oldies


----------



## D528 (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Gmz (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Ceepea (Apr 15, 2016)

Sick instrumental....


----------



## mrpink55 (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## mrpink55 (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## bravedave (Apr 19, 2016)

Listening to my older Sony Stereo which is set up quad with 4 Bose speakers spread about my great/living room. Why is this significant? Well, I just bought a $20 Bluetooth receiver that plugs into my stereo receivers audio input allowing me to hook it up to my phone's music. Until recently I did not know this existed. 

First up was SRV. Woohoo


----------



## Sativied (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## alaskachic (Apr 19, 2016)

@ the moment Pantera -Walk dia & odank neeeedddd to listen


----------



## D528 (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## mrpink55 (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## mrpink55 (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## alaskachic (Apr 20, 2016)

Solfeggio 852 & 963 hz


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 20, 2016)

Siiiiiiick instrumental DJ track with some sick sax work.


----------



## poo bear (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Gmz (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Apr 23, 2016)

mrpink55 said:


>


I had to pause . . .





. . . right in the middle of a really good Scarlet jam just so I could hear this. 

Thanks for posting it,

Larry


----------



## Cannacat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## mrpink55 (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## KoSmIcTRaveLer (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## onkulas (Apr 29, 2016)

deep
4 a.m.


----------



## onkulas (Apr 29, 2016)

5 a.m.
deepstill


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## mrpink55 (May 1, 2016)




----------



## PoodleBud (May 1, 2016)

mrpink55 said:


>


Fantastic song and recording! Thanks for reminding me of it.


----------



## mrpink55 (May 3, 2016)




----------



## PoodleBud (May 3, 2016)




----------



## TubePot (May 3, 2016)




----------



## PoodleBud (May 3, 2016)




----------



## D528 (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Cannacat (May 4, 2016)




----------



## PoodleBud (May 4, 2016)




----------



## VirtualHerd (May 6, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 6, 2016)




----------



## PoodleBud (May 6, 2016)




----------



## moving_shadow (May 7, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 7, 2016)

Great show. Ornette Coleman fits in just right. They do a really good broken arrow.


----------



## PoodleBud (May 7, 2016)

I can't believe he's gone...


----------



## 6ohMax (May 7, 2016)




----------



## D528 (May 7, 2016)




----------



## D528 (May 7, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Cannacat (May 8, 2016)

New RHCP tune!


----------



## mrpink55 (May 8, 2016)




----------



## PoodleBud (May 10, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (May 11, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (May 11, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (May 11, 2016)




----------



## dolamic (May 13, 2016)




----------



## PoodleBud (May 13, 2016)

One of the greatest jazz songs of all time by one of the greatest jazz bands of all time.


----------



## BustinScales510 (May 13, 2016)




----------



## ha bui2 (May 14, 2016)

Long live the https://www.youtube.com


----------



## skinny510 (May 14, 2016)




----------



## ha bui2 (May 15, 2016)

Okay guys i just found out this soundcloud downloader and i really hope you guys can use it to download these stuffs on here


----------



## ovo (May 16, 2016)

ha bui2 said:


> Okay guys i just found out this soundcloud downloader and i really hope you guys can use it to download these stuffs on here


what stuffs? snuff stuff. Enuff.


----------



## ovo (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

Brokencyde and blood on the dance floor


----------



## poo bear (May 19, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (May 19, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (May 19, 2016)




----------



## cannawizard (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 21, 2016)




----------



## cannawizard (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Phatlewtz (May 21, 2016)

Right now, KK Fuck the police! Which will promptly be followed by NWA's, generally a constant loop when I'm driving around


----------



## ovo (May 21, 2016)




----------



## socalcoolmx (May 21, 2016)




----------



## ticklykayak (May 23, 2016)

Currently listening to the version of the voice avenue and christina aguilera of say something.


----------



## pmt62382 (May 25, 2016)

20 years gone RIP Bradley 




Peace


----------



## poo bear (May 26, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (May 26, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (May 26, 2016)

Great Album.


----------



## abalonehx (May 26, 2016)




----------



## eye exaggerate (May 27, 2016)

I'll be listening to this pretty soon, I'll be listening to this a tonnnnnn.


----------



## abalonehx (May 28, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (May 28, 2016)




----------



## TwistItUp (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 29, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (May 31, 2016)




----------



## VirtualHerd (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Jun 2, 2016)

> Daylight come
> Daylight go
> How far will it reach
> Ain't nobody know
> ...


----------



## Bubbashine (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Bubbashine (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## cannawizard (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Bubbashine (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## TheMystified420 (Jun 7, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> I'll be listening to this pretty soon, I'll be listening to this a tonnnnnn.


I can't wait to hear that, I love Meshuggah


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Indefinately (Jun 7, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


>


Top Song!

Love it .........

Hanging to have a smoke now!!!!!

Haven't had a smoke in a few months.....

Indefinately
" Let there be Green in 2016 "


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Rayne (Jun 7, 2016)

What ever is playing any of the following radio stations. 

Out of Santa Monica, California: 
KCRW
KCRW's Eclectic 24

Out of Dallas County 
KKXT 

Internet based radio station 
Radio Paradise


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Bubbashine (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 10, 2016)

This new album out today by Rival Sons blows me away! So good.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## tstick (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## tstick (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## tstick (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## tstick (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## cannawizard (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## cannawizard (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Beanni (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## bravedave (Jun 15, 2016)

Iheartradio

Probably like many other products...just like to put in a favorite artist and see what it brings me.


----------



## D528 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 17, 2016)

My wedding song ~






(1:10-1:16, what can I say.... )


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## cannawizard (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## choomer (Jun 18, 2016)

Great tribute from a great artist to a great artist that I think we all still will miss for quite some time.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 18, 2016)

I turned off the Dead & Company show to listen to kids play bluegrass. Bluegrass Father's Day Special.

Live feed: http://www.kvmr.org/player


----------



## Bubblin (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## cannawizard (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## cannawizard (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Cannacat (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Cannacat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 21, 2016)

Bob Weir on hate.... In a hateful tone.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Bubbashine (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## FL904xGrown (Jun 23, 2016)

The entire album!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 23, 2016)

Cannacat said:


>





Cannacat said:


>


Cool songs!


lordoflords said:


> so old but nate dogg concrete streets!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Cannacat (Jun 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Cool songs!


Glad you like, I aim to please. It's nice to spread a little musical love in the world


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 23, 2016)

Stairway To Heaven, what else? 

A Los Angeles jury finds that Led Zeppelin did not steal the introduction to the rock epic 'Stairway to Heaven'.

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2016/06/23/jury-finds-led-zeppelin-did-not-steal-intro-to-rock-epic-stairway-to-heaven.html


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## darkzero (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Cannacat (Jun 24, 2016)

Pitseleh


----------



## VirtualHerd (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Cannacat (Jun 25, 2016)

VirtualHerd said:


>


I love that song, never heard that version somehow, I usually listen to Frusciante or This Mortal Coil do it but it's beautiful


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 25, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I love


JEFF Buckley


----------



## Wavels (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 25, 2016)

The kid is growing into being a pretty good singer. He knows his way around some of the old standards. If he just didn't have to do pop to pay the bills. . . . . .


----------



## D528 (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 26, 2016)

slowin' it down to keep my cool....semi-flooded basement






If you missed the Royal Albert Hall performances, youtube the rest up well worth it! Mostly unplugged...phenominal performances...

P.S. Beware the Cellist! Fell in Love with her when I bought the DVD I just re-downloaded from one of my old torrents.....


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 26, 2016)

Ohhhhh yeahhh.....


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## reefer.m4dness (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 27, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Ohhhhh yeahhh.....


. . . . . and the bees made honey in the lion's head. . . . 






Love the "cutting edge" graphics in the background on this one.


----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (Jun 27, 2016)

At times I miss being a degenerate.


----------



## poo bear (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 29, 2016)

RIP, Scotty Moore


----------



## poo bear (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

When I need some extra motivation in the morning....


----------



## NathanGrws4200 (Jul 1, 2016)

Idek haha im so high rn


----------



## D528 (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## pmt62382 (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Bubbashine (Jul 2, 2016)

*



*


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 4, 2016)

i guess a new title would be "Battle hymn of the democracy" takin all into consideration ,,lol.


----------



## D528 (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Jul 5, 2016)

Down to seeds and stems again blues - Commander Cody and his Lost Planet Airmen


----------



## panhead (Jul 5, 2016)

Some of the best Jazz ever played & loving it , Frank Zappa is still the man .
If you can't wrap your head into this jazz improv while smoking a jibber than no jazz/blues will cut it for you .


----------



## panhead (Jul 5, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


>


I've got a numbered & cataloged McIntosh amplifier that came directly from Grateful Deads " Wall of Sound " in my vintage HiFi collection .


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Cannacat (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## 2paranoid (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Jul 8, 2016)

New Seekers - I'd like to teach the world to sing 

After the past few days (more like years) could use a smile.


----------



## D528 (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Jul 8, 2016)

After this week I'm reaching back to simpler times


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 9, 2016)

Go ahead let it play. Step outside just long enough to forget this is playing then come back inside.

Relax my ass. Morning all.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Go ahead let it play. Step outside just long enough to forget this is playing then come back inside.
> 
> Relax my ass. Morning all.


I have a Go Pro, and need to remember to record the frogs at my camp one of these nights. They are so loud you can't hear yourself think. When I listen to the radio at night, I have to have it right by my ear. Most nights they don't ease up until 2-3 o'clock in the morning. But I sleep better down there on my old Army cot than I do at the house.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Cannacat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (Jul 9, 2016)

if you are very stoned only


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## TubePot (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Beemo (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## poo bear (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 13, 2016)

Beyond Creation.
Super jazzy technical death metal for stoners!


----------



## poo bear (Jul 13, 2016)

https://billybunkshg.bandcamp.com/track/good-air-2


----------



## D528 (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 15, 2016)

When my nephew used to stay with me....


----------



## D528 (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Cannacat (Jul 15, 2016)

Cause I got to split I'm late to leave
He gave me nothing but grief
And some bullshit story only I would believe


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 15, 2016)

I was listening to Bastille Day and Truckin' yesterday. And Under My Wheels by Alice Cooper. Damn. Fuck Islam.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 16, 2016)

gotta love me some Phil..


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Biggchong (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Biggchong (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Indacouch (Jul 18, 2016)

At the moment I'm listening to my wife bitch at me ....


----------



## GroDank101 (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Biggchong (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Biggchong (Jul 21, 2016)

Biggchong said:


>


my mood at 44 seconds in


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Cannacat (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 23, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


>


This one been on my playlist a day or two...Ironic, no? lol maybe not...PURE Hippy music!


----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 23, 2016)

Hell, the whole Damn album is great for those lazy happy times...


----------



## TubePot (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## TubePot (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 24, 2016)

Gotta love me some Phil, the spitting image of my man but with a wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy better voice....


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 24, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Gotta love me some Phil, the spitting image of my man but with a wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy better voice....



................PLUS...................



StevieBevie said:


>



..............EQUALS................

This!


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 24, 2016)

WolfieLee said:


> ................PLUS...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT...lol!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 25, 2016)

Bob Dylan's boy....


----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 25, 2016)

EVER feel like you were....






If so, just....


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 25, 2016)

I see you out there on the wall, 
you say you'll jump instead of fall. 
Thinking this is all you are...


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## socalcoolmx (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Cannacat (Jul 28, 2016)

Possibly the most beautiful finger picking ever....


----------



## D528 (Jul 28, 2016)

talk about anger issues. whew.


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Cannacat (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 29, 2016)

N.C. was ridiculously hot 10-15 years earlier, now she's concerned how her ass looks in jeans.dig beats n sound clip jingles, things artists can get paid on with distr royaltiespost #10400


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Cannacat (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 29, 2016)

Yin. . .


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 29, 2016)

and yang.


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Cannacat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 30, 2016)

I've been rocking http://xponentialradio.org/ when at my desk, and after 2100 on my local NPR station. They have a good mix going most days.


----------



## ovo (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## davethepothead (Aug 1, 2016)

On Loud!

https://soundcloud.com/903-903/on-loud


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 5, 2016)

Oh, yes....


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 5, 2016)

The 420420 remix


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 5, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I've been rocking http://xponentialradio.org/ when at my desk, and after 2100 on my local NPR station. They have a good mix going most days.


Oh fuck yes, I just clicked on this and it's playing like a country cover of Nirvana's In Bloom. Is it Nirvana's, I'm just assuming they sang it originally but maybe their version is a cover? Anyway, this version is really cool, thanks for the link! 

Oh, and then straight into Sia's Breathe Me, perfect...


----------



## BlondeFrankenstein (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 6, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Oh fuck yes, I just clicked on this and it's playing like a country cover of Nirvana's In Bloom. Is it Nirvana's, I'm just assuming they sang it originally but maybe their version is a cover? Anyway, this version is really cool, thanks for the link!
> 
> Oh, and then straight into Sia's Breathe Me, perfect...


I really like it too. I listen to it at night when I'm at the camp. If there is a song I like, but don't know who did it, I'll note the time, then look it up on their playlist on line. Pretty cool.

I'm in a REK mood this morning.


----------



## D528 (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 7, 2016)

This morning was the first time I had ever heard this cut. Who knew. They played the blues back in the day.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 12, 2016)

I do not like Justin Bieber. I actually found out this song was a Reggae cover later, having not heard the original at first. But I do like this song, and we all know Beaver Boy doesn't have a brain cell devoted to writing his own music, so I'm safe, fuckers. 

Hey, Canada! Love you guys, but can you please police your shit up and not leave it down here for us to suffer with?!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 13, 2016)

RIP Levon Helm...


----------



## Wavels (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 13, 2016)

RIP MARTY BALIN


----------



## Wavels (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 13, 2016)

Wavels said:


> RIP Levon Helm...


Levon was the man. The Last Waltz still the best concert movie ever made.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 13, 2016)

New one by the Drive-By Truckers.


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 14, 2016)

*ELECTRIC FUCKING WIZARD*


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## cannawizard (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 24, 2016)

Rock on!


----------



## socalcoolmx (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 30, 2016)

You Tube is on a roll tonight. It brought me the perfect country and western song.


----------



## spudsurn (Aug 31, 2016)

listening to Coldplay's new album right now


----------



## bryangtho (Aug 31, 2016)

Something very different but great song


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 6, 2016)

Sappy-nirvana 

Next up 

Southerplayalisticadillacmusic-outkast
Judas iscariot- In the valley of death, I am their king.


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 6, 2016)

grooving on this & toking some hash before bed,remembering what this song meant to my generation,60,000 dead & 250,000 war spoiled veterans spit on & called baby killers by many teaching in colleges today .


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 7, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> grooving on this & toking some hash before bed,remembering what this song meant to my generation,60,000 dead & 250,000 war spoiled veterans spit on & called baby killers by many teaching in colleges today .


"Keith Richards stated in his memoir Life (2010): "I wrote 'Gimmie Shelter' on a stormy day, sitting in Robert Fraser's apartment in Mount Street. Anita (Pallenberg) was shooting Performance at the time, not far away... It was just a terrible f--king day and it was storming out there. I was sitting there in Mount Street and there was this incredible storm over London, so I got into that mode, just looking out of Robert's window and looking at all these people with their umbrellas being blown out of their grasp and running like hell. And the idea came to me... My thought was storms on other people's minds, not mine. It just happened to hit the moment."


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 7, 2016)

Coolest song I've heard in a long time


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

great blues or jazz always playing at my house,this album currently


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

moving right along





great thing about having internet & YouTube hooked up to the home theater is you can surf forums & use YouTube music on the same screen,if I'm surfing here my house is always rocking tunes


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

Cortez the Killer !

Great but sad story here for kids that don't know


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

going to stay in the 70's funky groove for a bit


----------



## TrimothyLeary (Sep 7, 2016)

Opeth - Sorceress


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

super funk


----------



## thegyoseedbank (Sep 7, 2016)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi30cba9f3OAhXHax4KHSGvBlEQyCkIHzAA&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdydtDuj3VU&usg=AFQjCNHO60AMsJe964NZYNng9RquuFQbFg&bvm=bv.131783435,d.dmo


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

here's one of my favorite anti establishmentoip songs from when I was a kid,gonna sic them pigs on you !


----------



## davethepothead (Sep 7, 2016)

Listen to SLOW MOTION by JustDave903 #np on #SoundCloud
https://soundcloud.com/user-189318674/slow-motion


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 10, 2016)

Actually I was listening to the Downhill from Here {7-17-89} show, but this song was playing.


----------



## TrimothyLeary (Sep 10, 2016)

Hahahaha gimme chocolate!


----------



## Wavels (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 13, 2016)

56 minutes in was nirvana


----------



## Wavels (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

Double dose of the *real* stuff....


----------



## Wavels (Sep 14, 2016)

It's boogie woogie Wednesday!


----------



## Wavels (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 24, 2016)

Lmao


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Sep 28, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Double dose of the *real* stuff....


110st is a killer tune capturing a whole universe of good shit.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 28, 2016)

Y'all tucked in? Philly shit yo:


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 28, 2016)

Anyone else need a Heidi Joubert "fix" now and then?











She's such a free spirit & a hoot to watch.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 6, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Levon was the man. The Last Waltz still the best concert movie ever made.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm killing this track right now,SPL meter shows peaks at 139 db & I'm only pushing about 120 watts of the 2kw triamping my front mains,I can drive peaks over 150 db if I throw all 2,000 watts at 8 ohms thru the mains but I have to lay down after a song or two & catch me breath .

I'm rocking this ELP masterpiece out of this system .


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 6, 2016)

Moving along into one of my favorite jimi Hendrix songs I saw him perform live at the whiskey .






I'm listening to the HiFi down in the bomb shelter & with the door shut so i don't wake my wife ,I'm drunk as fuck so its rockin lol


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 6, 2016)

D528 said:


>


best album on earth,if I could only chose 1 album Friday night in SF would be it.


----------



## D528 (Oct 7, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> best album on earth,if I could only chose 1 album Friday night in SF would be it.


The original analog cd got ripped from my car. Pissed me off !


----------



## bessyd (Oct 7, 2016)

"I'm on a beach" - great chill song when you're baked lol

https://soundcloud.com/alexgalli-songwriting/weed-song-high-society


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 9, 2016)

D528 said:


> The original analog cd got ripped from my car. Pissed me off !


You got seriously fucked on that deal because the digital copy isn't the same as you surely know,I have it on vinyl & the original analog A to D disc in my collection,my son bought the rerelease digital copy for our studio & quickly found out it lacks about 20% of the dynamics the analog versions have,I thought I was hearing shit until I did an a/b test thru the dbx spectrum analyzer,the digital rerelease copy's are missing roughly -6 db across the board,whoever the engineer was on the rerelease should be shot for compressing the digital too much.

EBay or a collectors record shop you can still score the analog discs but you'll pay about $50 which is BS .


----------



## D528 (Oct 9, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> You got seriously fucked on that deal because the digital copy isn't the same as you surely know,I have it on vinyl & the original analog A to D disc in my collection,my son bought the rerelease digital copy for our studio & quickly found out it lacks about 20% of the dynamics the analog versions have,I thought I was hearing shit until I did an a/b test thru the dbx spectrum analyzer,the digital rerelease copy's are missing roughly -6 db across the board,whoever the engineer was on the rerelease should be shot for compressing the digital too much.
> 
> EBay or a collectors record shop you can still score the analog discs but you'll pay about $50 which is BS .


No shit !!

You can tell listening no problemo. "i hear that " ! lol. Man i loved playing it my car , it was like being there. but then my car won 11 outta 11 iasca sound quality events 2 being state champoiniships in a row.. lol. . then i lost 4-8k in one ear when wasting but got it back later. close call there. whew.
50 whew , i had to pay 35.00 i think for a Toshiko Akiyoshi "Salted Ginko Nuts. I preffer vinyl but dont have shit.I hang my head low. lol.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 9, 2016)

D528 said:


> No shit !!
> 
> You can tell listening no problemo. "i hear that " ! lol. Man i loved playing it my car , it was like being there. but then my car won 11 outta 11 iasca sound quality events 2 being state champoiniships in a row.. lol. . then i lost 4-8k in one ear when wasting but got it back later. close call there. whew.
> 50 whew , i had to pay 35.00 i think for a Toshiko Akiyoshi "Salted Ginko Nuts. I preffer vinyl but dont have shit.I hang my head low. lol.


If you ever do want to get back into vinyl the best deals on good quality vinyl are at Audiogon.com,idk if you've been to that site before but its a used HiFi & home theater site that specializes in mid fi to ubber high end gear like Krell,McIntosh & Mark Levinson,lots of tube gear for sale there too,they have a section devoted to brand new 40-60 gram vinyl pressings,I just scored a new heavy weight pressing of Bob Seger Smokin OP's last month for $25 shipped next day air .


----------



## b4ds33d (Oct 9, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> If you ever do want to get back into vinyl the best deals on good quality vinyl are at Audiogon.com,idk if you've been to that site before but its a used HiFi & home theater site that specializes in mid fi to ubber high end gear like Krell,McIntosh & Mark Levinson,lots of tube gear for sale there too,they have a section devoted to brand new 40-60 gram vinyl pressings,I just scored a new heavy weight pressing of Bob Seger Smokin OP's last month for $25 shipped next day air .


seger is the man. i put him right up there with mercury and maynard.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 9, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> seger is the man. i put him right up there with mercury and maynard.


since we started talking about it I dug out the new Seger LP & threw in on the turn table.

I love this album,its a shame its still never been released on CD for some reason .


----------



## iHearAll (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## iHearAll (Oct 10, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


>


this makes me want to spend _more_ time naked spinning my dick like a helicopter


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 10, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> this makes me want to spend _more_ time naked spinning my dick like a helicopter


You must not forget your hat!


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 10, 2016)

This one I haven't heard in a couple of years, I forgot about these guys. Thanks for the reminder YouTube


----------



## iHearAll (Oct 10, 2016)

limited audience


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 10, 2016)

I can't help it, but I fucking adore this song right now.


----------



## iHearAll (Oct 10, 2016)

ok last one for me tonight


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 10, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> ok last one for me tonight


Nice one brother.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks GTA V, and my past dissociative usage, hehe.


----------



## GroDank101 (Oct 13, 2016)

Stick Figure really good music, Cheers


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 13, 2016)

--


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 14, 2016)

Bueller? Bueller? Lol


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 15, 2016)

Wavels said:


>


Thanks for this, I'm diggin' it.


----------



## srt8666 (Oct 21, 2016)

wash it all away - ffdp






while dicking around in here


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 21, 2016)

HAWKWIND ( WARRIOR AT THE EDGE OF TIME)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 21, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwDbvIUZrV8


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 21, 2016)

took me a minute to realize hes about to go to the chair


----------



## GroDank101 (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Nugachino (Oct 22, 2016)

Early SkitzMix. Nothing older than SM13.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 22, 2016)

-previous




-current




-next


----------



## GroDank101 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 24, 2016)

Right now I'm grooving on one of John Lennon's last performances with Frank Zappa & the mothers wishing Yoko Ono would stfu .


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Wasabi Shot (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 26, 2016)

Sitting here having morning coffee digging on this old LP I haven't listened to in 30 years or more .


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 26, 2016)

Time for wake n bake


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 26, 2016)

Fuck it,might as well do the whole album .


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 26, 2016)

Doesn't get any better than this .


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 26, 2016)

Joe waits for Mary at the church club social meeting,Mary didn't show up because she was back stage,sucking cock in order to see some famous rock group for free


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Moldy (Oct 26, 2016)

Listening to the World News Now... I'm old so news is the ticket for me now. Wearing a fucking hearing aid from playing in a 60's rock group so yeah... the news. Had it with loud shit. lol

HEY, GET OFF OF MY LAWN!!


----------



## Moldy (Oct 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


>


... but I make an exception for Frank! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 26, 2016)

Have to make chores like tidying up and mixing nutes more interesting with badass music.


----------



## Vetelo (Oct 26, 2016)

Children of Bodom - Bodom After Midnight
(and various other thrash metal songs/bands)


----------



## Wavels (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 29, 2016)

Every few days I set aside a few hours to listen to an entire masterclass album from side to side,the coolest cat to ever walk the earth Miles " get your sorry ass away from me " Davis!

An extra 100 points for the cat who knows what huge Hollywood movie this cut was used in nearly in its entirety .


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 31, 2016)

I'll be honest in that the only reason I played it was the hope that the thumbnail was taken from the video, and though it's not, it's some funky interesting stuff none the less.


----------



## Wavels (Nov 1, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Every few days I set aside a few hours to listen to an entire masterclass album from side to side,the coolest cat to ever walk the earth Miles " get your sorry ass away from me " Davis!
> 
> An extra 100 points for the cat who knows what huge Hollywood movie this cut was used in nearly in its entirety .


Yes indeed, I dig me some Miles!
Actually, I prefer his pre-electric work even more than his newer material, e.g. Kind of Blue and Sketches of Spain.

This is from 1956:


----------



## Wavels (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 1, 2016)

Wavels said:


>


Good stuff, dude.


----------



## Wavels (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Nov 2, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> Good stuff, dude.


I am glad you enjoyed that cover.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 2, 2016)

_Beauty_ personified.....






_"I sucked a guy off. I sucked a guy off in a car. Couldn't get him to cum. I'm drinking soda on my porch all day long. I want to die in an accident. I'm drowning, I'm drowning, I'm drowning in *cum*...."_
(Tears.)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xb898sQtu8


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## loquacious (Nov 3, 2016)

"The way it goes" by Brock Berrigan 
https://soundcloud.com/brockberrigan


----------



## LamontCranston (Nov 4, 2016)

Stumptown.


----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Sativied (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## VirtualHerd (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Liv Free (Nov 18, 2016)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


Yes! love that song


----------



## Liv Free (Nov 18, 2016)

kmksrh21 said:


> I'm listening to Comedy Central Lol...
> 
> Comedy Central Presents... Some stand up re runs...


haha


----------



## tstick (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Wilderb (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Nov 27, 2016)

r.i.p. Castro


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Wasabi Shot (Nov 29, 2016)

"Some people call it marijuana, but I call you my best friend"


----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 30, 2016)

Forgot about some of this shit since I don't use my ipod any more.


----------



## Wasted Seed (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 7, 2016)

sorry I don't know how to post a YouTube video over here yet.but anything The Mars Volta, all day,every day.rip Ikey Owens.....


----------



## LostInEthereal (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 11, 2016)

off with his head


----------



## Alexroller (Dec 12, 2016)

"Never get high on your own product"



NO SHIIIIIIT!!!


----------



## felthrian (Dec 12, 2016)

Mike Love - Dark Days


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Dec 13, 2016)

Just trust me on this one, in spite of the douchey picture.


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 15, 2016)

i am meeeehhhhllllllting


----------



## ticklykayak (Dec 17, 2016)

This...

https://www.y*out*ube.com/watch?v=bFDzhKdrN9M


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 17, 2016)

IQON: The warm up.


----------



## D528 (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Akoni (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Akoni (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Akoni (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 23, 2016)

The genius of Eddie Van


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## frankoo (Dec 24, 2016)

Every Night - James P. Macca


----------



## D528 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 30, 2016)

These last few days I've sampled about 12-15 cuts of cold rain and snow, many from dead & co's summer run. It's hard to remember they have only been together a little over a year. So tight today. This is their first show, all those long days ago. Might not be quite as tight.


----------



## 666888 (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## 666888 (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## 666888 (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## 666888 (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## 666888 (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## 666888 (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## 666888 (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## 666888 (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## 666888 (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## SvenskiDWC (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## SvenskiDWC (Jan 10, 2017)

If you like pink Floyd


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 11, 2017)

Fantastic song!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## tstick (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## jjfw (Jan 20, 2017)

Steamhammer - Junior's Wailing - YouTube


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Jan 22, 2017)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


----------



## UrbanPoizon (Jan 22, 2017)

Soul Circus: Victor Wooten


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 29, 2017)

With this I am officially caught up on all my watched threads. So don't you guys be posting so I'll have to look at more. JK.

I've been watching tons of AT thru hiking videos on You Tube. But this morning while I'm RIU'ing, I've got Dead & Co going. Good show.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## HAF2 (Feb 1, 2017)

Video is on point.


----------



## Wavels (Feb 2, 2017)

UrbanPoizon said:


> Soul Circus: Victor Wooten


Tasty


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## tstick (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 3, 2017)

my favorite part is 16:00 on...beautiful


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 3, 2017)

HAF2 said:


> Video is on point.


Thats....awesome.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 3, 2017)

Wavels said:


> Tasty


hell yea, Victor jams


----------



## Wavels (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Biggchong (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Akoni (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Akoni (Feb 24, 2017)

@HAF2 covers a snoop song.


----------



## D528 (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## tstick (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## tstick (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## SSGrower (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## HazyDays65 (Mar 4, 2017)

David Byrne of the Talking Heads plays guitar on this...


----------



## torontoke (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm reminiscing about the good old days.


----------



## D528 (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Moldy (Mar 8, 2017)

The ringing in my ears amplified by my hear aids. Fuck


----------



## Wavels (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 10, 2017)

abalonehx said:


>


That Tampa show was a good one. Thanks for posting.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 11, 2017)

*"In this age of technological inhumanity (Black survival),
Scientific atrocity (survivors),
Atomic misphilosophy (Black survival),
Nuclear misenergy (survivors):
It's a world that forces lifelong insecurity (Black survival)."*


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Worcester (Mar 13, 2017)

abalonehx said:


>


Thank you much...


----------



## tstick (Mar 13, 2017)

Wavels said:


>


When I was 23 years old, I met Eliane Elias at a gig in Oklahoma City. She was playing with Steps Ahead at that time and she spoke very little English. She was too young to be allowed to enter the bar area! She played bare-footed...oh my she was really something...I shook her hand and congratulated her on playing great and she just smiled at me and nodded...she didn't understand a word of what I said!


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 13, 2017)

BADBADNOTGOOD-SNOOP DOGG


----------



## Wavels (Mar 13, 2017)

tstick said:


> When I was 23 years old, I met Eliane Elias at a gig in Oklahoma City. She was playing with Steps Ahead at that time and she spoke very little English. She was too young to be allowed to enter the bar area! She played bare-footed...oh my she was really something...I shook her hand and congratulated her on playing great and she just smiled at me and nodded...she didn't understand a word of what I said!


Thanks for sharing, I have never seen her live, but have enjoyed her albums since around 1989.
In my estimation she is getting better with age!
I have an obsession with female jazz vocalist piano players.
I am now compelled to post more.


----------



## Wavels (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## tstick (Mar 13, 2017)

Wavels said:


>


Wow...okay this is weird...I also met Shirley Horn! No kidding! She played at Jazz Alley in Seattle and at the end of her set, she was mingling with some of the guests and I happened to be in the right place at the right time and thanked her for being so great and she clasped my hand with both of her hands and looked at me and smiled...I was floored. She was one of the very few jazz vocalists I ever really loved...probably one of my favorite artists of all time. She could play tempos slower than anyone!


----------



## 666888 (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## tstick (Mar 15, 2017)

@Wavels


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 15, 2017)

tstick said:


> Wow...okay this is weird...I also met Shirley Horn! No kidding! She played at Jazz Alley in Seattle and at the end of her set, she was mingling with some of the guests and I happened to be in the right place at the right time and thanked her for being so great and she clasped my hand with both of her hands and looked at me and smiled...I was floored. She was one of the very few jazz vocalists I ever really loved...probably one of my favorite artists of all time. She could play tempos slower than anyone!


Holy ravioli! 
That is beyond weird!

Never having even seen Ms. Horn, let alone not ever having met her, it is very nice to know that she was a gracious, kind hearted artist.
And it is true that she was a master of heart wrenching beautiful slow tempos!
A luminous talent indeed.
Thanks for relating your encounter.


----------



## Wavels (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 16, 2017)

Watched bit of a Simone documentary recently and had no idea about how militant she felt towards whites and the mental anguish she had throughout her life, particularly towards the end.


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 17, 2017)

we're gonna wind this back about 20 years


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 17, 2017)

Bowl with a 50/50 mix of purple gorilla glue and train wreak. The song is this:


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 17, 2017)

Follow that up.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 17, 2017)

Round it out to mellow.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## SouthCross (Mar 17, 2017)

*grabbing head phones.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 17, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


>



That's deep.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 17, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> That's deep.


I've seen REK a couple times. Always a good time. I like his funny songs.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 17, 2017)

white buffalo 
http://thewhitebuffalo.com/i-got-you-music-video/


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## SouthCross (Mar 17, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> I've seen REK a couple times. Always a good time. I like his funny songs.


I'm making my girlfriend listen to this song. Her expression is the picture of dreams. Lolololol


----------



## Fender Super (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## dolamic (Mar 18, 2017)

One of my favorites, from an iconic man, right up there with Jerry Lee Lewis, Elvis, Carl Perkins, there was the Man the Legend, Mister Chuck Berry!


----------



## dolamic (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## dolamic (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## dolamic (Mar 18, 2017)

TalonToker, I know you somewhere man, the master guitarist, the bluesman of the century, Mister Chuck Berry has departed. I am so sad and heavy hearted. This was one of the greats in my lifetime and he will be terribly missed. My Christmases will be a bit sadder knowing Chuck is no longer sharing it with me, a world without Chuck Berry is sad, but we will pick it up and make it a world better than we had it , Amen brother, rest in peace.


----------



## dolamic (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## dolamic (Mar 18, 2017)

Man I need some Tutti Frutti, who got a half???!!


----------



## dolamic (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## dolamic (Mar 18, 2017)

My favorite age for bein alive


----------



## dolamic (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## SouthCross (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## SouthCross (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## SouthCross (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## SouthCross (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## SouthCross (Mar 19, 2017)

Gear change...so hang. I wanna fly......


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 20, 2017)

They already had a hell of a band in heaven. It just got a little better.


----------



## Fender Super (Mar 20, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> They already had a hell of a band in heaven. It just got a little better.


Got a LOT better.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 21, 2017)

This gets stuck in my head after reading pOlItical threads.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## SouthCross (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## SouthCross (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## SouthCross (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## SouthCross (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## SouthCross (Mar 21, 2017)

Last one in the flow. Dedicated to the lady smokers.


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## blake9999 (Mar 22, 2017)

Disturbed


----------



## VirtualHerd (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## SouthCross (Mar 23, 2017)

Here's a classic...Lolololol.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## SouthCross (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## SouthCross (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## SouthCross (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## SouthCross (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Mar 23, 2017)

Sublime the wrong way


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 23, 2017)

Edit. Bad choice. Wrong flow.


----------



## tstick (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## SouthCross (Mar 24, 2017)

Grabbing ear phones*


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 24, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


>


the only way to listen to this one is as loud as you can. 

similar to this gem. i saw these guys in october last year in Sactown, they fucking murdered it


----------



## Madrigal (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Madrigal said:


>


damn that reminds me of my trip to the DR a couple years ago, made me smile, great times


----------



## D528 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 31, 2017)

D528 said:


>


Great guitarist!
I really enjoy his work with Sara Lazarus.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Scarce26 (Apr 1, 2017)

This...


----------



## tstick (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## NaturalFarmer (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## tstick (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Apr 13, 2017)

i love the little box deal.


----------



## RangiSTaxi (Apr 14, 2017)

best ever song. that chick is in labour minutes from having a baby and still singing






like if you like.... ....


----------



## RedWhiteBlueGreen (Apr 14, 2017)

TOMM¥ €A$H - WINALOTO - Sick tune & video! This guy is most original rapper & producer I've heard in ages - love him all over!


----------



## Dumbo_Octopus (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## mrvaperino (Apr 15, 2017)

classic


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 16, 2017)

Wavels said:


>


That video is very visually appealing


----------



## Wavels (Apr 16, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That video is very visually appealing


You are indubitably correct, Sir!

Here is an interesting comparison of girls from the 1960s to 2012.
Same tune...but.


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 16, 2017)

4:20 long ..heh... thought I heard that riff somewhere before tho...


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 16, 2017)

...Duff?!


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 16, 2017)

Fuck, I love this song


----------



## Tim Fox (Apr 16, 2017)

YUP


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Fender Super (Apr 24, 2017)

This is the only version of Skynyrd worth listening to...Steve Gaines made them so much better than they'd ever been before. Here, he plays no solo but steals the show, anyway. Steve Gaines was a fucking MONSTER!!!


----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 24, 2017)

Fender Super said:


> This is the only version of Skynyrd worth listening to...Steve Gaines made them so much better than they'd ever been before. Here, he plays no solo but steals the show, anyway. Steve Gaines was a fucking MONSTER!!!


This was one of my favorites. I never saw the original band. Did see the after crash band with Johnny singing, but there was no magic to the show. I do not care for the current band at all.


----------



## Fender Super (Apr 24, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> This was one of my favorites. I never saw the original band. Did see the after crash band with Johnny singing, but there was no magic to the show. I do not care for the current band at all.


I'm so old, I saw them open for the Who in '73. The night Keith Moon passed out at the Cow Palace.

You're correct, no magic in the current band. Gary is mailing it in, Ricky Medlocke is a poor Allen Collins substitute and there is simply no replacing Ronnie, Steve, Artimus or Leon. They need to make their money, and there are tons of people stupid enough to go see them, but like the Who, the magic is gone. They might as well be androids.


----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 24, 2017)

Fender Super said:


> I'm so old, I saw them open for the Who in '73. The night Keith Moon passed out at the Cow Palace.
> 
> You're correct, no magic in the current band. Gary is mailing it in, Ricky Medlocke is a poor Allen Collins substitute and there is simply no replacing Ronnie, Steve, Artimus or Leon. They need to make their money, and there are tons of people stupid enough to go see them, but like the Who, the magic is gone. They might as well be androids.


Yep, I'm a young pup. The first time I saw the Brothers was during the Cher years. They were just going through the motions. Saw the Gregg Allman Band in a small club in the early 80's. One of the best shows I seen.

Speaking of Gregg, I hear he isn't doing very good. Some Hospice rumors going around. Wish him well.


----------



## Callisto405 (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Fender Super (Apr 25, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Yep, I'm a young pup. The first time I saw the Brothers was during the Cher years. They were just going through the motions. Saw the Gregg Allman Band in a small club in the early 80's. One of the best shows I seen.
> 
> Speaking of Gregg, I hear he isn't doing very good. Some Hospice rumors going around. Wish him well.


Nobody lives forever. When Pete and Rog go, I'll be devastated. Bad enough the Who's gone, but when those two go, the last remaining members of the band that saved my life as a teenager will be gone. Even now, when I'm pissed, it's live Who, as loud as I can make it. Listened to a LOT of Who on election night.


----------



## Wavels (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Diskokobaja (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 28, 2017)

Run The Jewels - Legend Has It (Official Music Video From RTJ3)


----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Diskokobaja (May 1, 2017)




----------



## doublejj (May 1, 2017)

Radio First Termer.....Dave Rabbit....Vietnam 1971


----------



## tstick (May 2, 2017)




----------



## D528 (May 2, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Fender Super (May 2, 2017)

I'm listening to God...*real music from real people playing real instruments*.


----------



## abalonehx (May 2, 2017)

Delbert McClinton is God? I thought Clapton was God.


----------



## abalonehx (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Fender Super (May 2, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> Delbert McClinton is God? I thought Clapton was God.


Nope. Delbert. Always has been, always will be.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Fender Super (May 2, 2017)

Growing up, these guys saved my LIFE...DO NOT talk to me about LZ or any other British group. None of them touched these guys at their peak.


----------



## abalonehx (May 2, 2017)

the Who...badass. Zeppelin...not bad either (understatement). I love both.


----------



## Fender Super (May 2, 2017)

Zep plagiarized a lot of their material. Not the Who.


----------



## abalonehx (May 2, 2017)

Oh please. Zep borrowed or lifted old blues cliches as all those bands did. Its mostly in the lyrics.
Page always had original riffs. Ok except for Dazed which he took to a whole nother level. 
The Who lifted things too.


----------



## D528 (May 3, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (May 5, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (May 5, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (May 6, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (May 6, 2017)

The last song Jim recorded before leaving for Paris...


----------



## sandhill larry (May 7, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Mr.Head (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 12, 2017)




----------



## D528 (May 12, 2017)




----------



## visajoe1 (May 12, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (May 13, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (May 13, 2017)

D528 said:


>


Oh yea!


----------



## Wavels (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (May 13, 2017)




----------



## visajoe1 (May 13, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


>


sounds like kottonmouth kings on a 3 week tweak binge. wow


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 13, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> sounds like kottonmouth kings on a 3 week tweak binge. wow


Lol there good too


----------



## Rafiki Farm (May 13, 2017)

Aaron Lewis.


----------



## abalonehx (May 14, 2017)




----------



## D528 (May 16, 2017)

Inless that's love in the syringe bill gates ' fuck off !


----------



## pmt62382 (May 18, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (May 20, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (May 20, 2017)




----------



## rollangrow (May 22, 2017)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


the real Ak i will never change


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 23, 2017)

Simply amazing. I had to share.


----------



## itscalledscience (May 24, 2017)

wowskee-summertime .... youtube it you wont be dissapointed!


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 24, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (May 26, 2017)

Wow I just discovered this band today. If you like Zeppelin listen to this...I can't believe this kid's voice!
Sounds like Plant's voice houses of the holy era before he blew it out!












and theyre from Frankenmuth,MI...cool


----------



## abalonehx (May 26, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Grandpapy (May 27, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> Wow I just discovered this band today. If you like Zeppelin listen to this...I can't believe this kid's voice!
> Sounds like Plant's voice houses of the holy era before he blew it out!
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sandhill larry (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Icemud420 (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Icemud420 (May 29, 2017)




----------



## resinousflowers420 (May 30, 2017)




----------



## resinousflowers420 (May 30, 2017)




----------



## resinousflowers420 (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 31, 2017)




----------



## D528 (May 31, 2017)




----------



## KimJongNeil (May 31, 2017)

The Movement


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 31, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Icemud420 (Jun 2, 2017)

This song/story is dope!


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 2, 2017)

Look! Something good did happen in Hogtown one time.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 8, 2017)

Live stream Jimmy


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 10, 2017)

i'm covering my ears


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 11, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


I've been on a Skydog jag the last few days. Here is a good one.


----------



## 666888 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Jun 12, 2017)

a bunch of Minchin..




and


----------



## D528 (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 16, 2017)

drive through your suburbs....


----------



## heckler73 (Jun 18, 2017)

6:34-6:50 consistently causes my spine to tingle. This man--Janos Starker--is playing it above and beyond what was written. 
Either that, or the hall acoustics are bringing out harmonics.


----------



## 666888 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 21, 2017)

Love me some Traveling Wilburys. But I've been doing some old school R & B this afternoon. These guys popped up. Not too bad.


----------



## travisw (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Icemud420 (Jun 23, 2017)

Fresh off the press by a few of my buddies... check it out


----------



## heckler73 (Jun 23, 2017)

Pekka Pohjola FTW!
3:54 is the climax of the song, IMHO.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 23, 2017)

Deftones


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Johnei (Jun 24, 2017)

The oldschool OG I lost how I miss you so much song...


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 24, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> Pekka Pohjola FTW!
> 3:54 is the climax of the song, IMHO.


Nice 59' LP burst there. Never heard of this band. rip Pekka...the bass player...
died at 56 of alcoholism. cheers.


----------



## heckler73 (Jun 24, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> Nice 59' LP burst there. Never heard of this band. rip Pekka...the bass player...
> died at 56 of alcoholism. cheers.


There are more vids from this set which are also worth listening to (you can find them on daTube). I had to double-check to make sure that wasn't a young Bill Clinton doing the singing when I first saw them. 

I just got into Pekka's works recently, myself. I found out about him through an interview re: his turning down Zappa!  I think I understand why, though. Like the adage about "too many cooks", having someone that comes from Pekka's background and abilities joining Zappa's troupe _*as an underling*_ would've made for some negative tension, possibly. Hence the famous reply of "No...too much bullshit!"  Yet, at the same time, I can't help but feel the world lost out on something special had they gotten together. Oh well...

Anyway, glad you tuned in. So long as 1 person picks up on it, the purpose is served.


----------



## StonerCol (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm in lust with Anna!


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 26, 2017)

He should have taken his own advice.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 26, 2017)

(Cher's hair bro!! BAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA a freakin space ship.. HAHAHAHA)


----------



## Johnei (Jun 26, 2017)

Best drummer ever!


----------



## torontoke (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## VirtualHerd (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Johnei (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Johnei (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Johnei (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Johnei (Jun 27, 2017)

^above vid, it's funny how in the beginning interview, you can see, they are all just brushing him off like he's about to have a big FAIL audition, then their faces after.. LOL


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Johnei (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Johnei (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Snowblind420 (Jun 30, 2017)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


Sleep-Dopesmoker


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 30, 2017)

what in the Sam hell is this chit.... his favorite strain is 'red haired sinsemilla', when was this? 1976?
Willie should have passed, but I guess they payed him well so you can't blame him


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Jun 30, 2017)

abalonehx said:


>





sandhill larry said:


>


Baby Jesus....Sweet!! thanks guys


----------



## Johnei (Jun 30, 2017)

​


----------



## ovo (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 1, 2017)

And . . . . .


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Johnei (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Johnei (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Dank Man For Eva (Jul 4, 2017)

This Wiz Khalifa stoner playlist is a fucking jewel. 




Hope you enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## Johnei (Jul 4, 2017)

​


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 4, 2017)

ovo said:


>


----------



## ovo (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 4, 2017)

might as well smoke the flowers




fluffy clouds at 3;14


----------



## Johnei (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## redivider (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 7, 2017)

Family Style


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 7, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Family Style


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 7, 2017)

Some good early SRV media here. Song isn't great, but from the heart.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 7, 2017)

Pinker Flyod Phish does this song too.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Johnei (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Johnei (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## tstick (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## heckler73 (Jul 10, 2017)

That guitar face on the guy from Free is outrageous. 
He was _*really*_ feeling that note he kept jiggling around.
I think it may have given him a hernia, judging from the excruciating contortions his jaw was making.

Or maybe the acid was kicking in?

It's a mystery...


----------



## Dumbo_Octopus (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 13, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> That guitar face on the guy from Free is outrageous.
> He was _*really*_ feeling that note he kept jiggling around.
> I think it may have given him a hernia, judging from the excruciating contortions his jaw was making.
> 
> ...


Speaking of guitar face.. and Les Pauls...
Dual attack of clownburst LP Deluxes' by Scott Gorham & Brian Robertson. 
Phil Lynott. Kick ass.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 15, 2017)

Jon Stevens new one. 






https://itunes.apple.com/au/album/starlight/id1203563553


----------



## heckler73 (Jul 15, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Jon Stevens new one.


What's the ending supposed to represent? Was he going to drive over a cliff (a Thelma and Louise ref.?), then stopped?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 15, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> What's the ending supposed to represent? Was he going to drive over a cliff (a Thelma and Louise ref.?), then stopped?


Hold on to life?? idk..im stoned

Fkn good album i must say. Has to be played loud. Interesting people worked on the project as well.


----------



## heckler73 (Jul 15, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Fkn good album i must say.


That's good. It sucks when there is one "hit" with the rest being mediocre rehashes of it.



Lucky Luke said:


> Has to be played loud.


What? Through headphones or 10000W horns? 



Lucky Luke said:


> Interesting people worked on the project as well.


Maybe they're actually boring in real life and they just make you think their lives are full of thrilling entertainment?
Or do you mean "interesting" like Stephen Hawking is playing the banjo on a track?


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 15, 2017)

I always think of BT as a "newer" band. This was 1994, so maybe I'm just an "older" listener.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 15, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> I always think of BT as a "newer" band. This was 1994, so maybe I'm just an "older" listener.


i think of this when i think of Bt


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 15, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> i think of this when i think of Bt


which brings me to bowl.


----------



## heckler73 (Jul 15, 2017)

Ladies and Gentili Uomini...
*The Claypool Lennon Delirium...*
If you aren't hooked in the first four minutes, then carry on. See if you can hear the secret Black Sabbath reference...was it conscious? Probably not.


----------



## Johnei (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 15, 2017)

Johnei said:


>


----------



## heckler73 (Jul 16, 2017)

More Finnish Prog/Jazz
1974 *The Hook*
Jukka Tolonen. 

(Sorry, no vid...just sound because this stuff makes its own imagery if your weed is any good at what it's supposed to do )
An accordion piped through a phaser?


----------



## Johnei (Jul 16, 2017)

...imagery...


----------



## Johnei (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## draxhemp (Jul 16, 2017)

I may be 30 but my heart lives in the 70's


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 16, 2017)

draxhemp said:


> I may be 30 but my heart lives in the 70's


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## draxhemp (Jul 19, 2017)

mmmmhhhhmmm that music that just makes you close your eyes and hug your self smiling ear to ear looking like ray Charles!











had to add !


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Johnei (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Johnei (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## GanjaSyndicate (Jul 20, 2017)

RIP CHESTER


----------



## D528 (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 21, 2017)

D528 said:


>


gives me a boner.


----------



## Johnei (Jul 21, 2017)

^lol


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## GanjaSyndicate (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 22, 2017)

Last night I was watching Darwin on the Trail's video about saving money on a thru hike, and someone mentioned this song in the comments. Too damn funny.


----------



## tstick (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## draxhemp (Jul 23, 2017)

666888 said:


>







made my morning !


----------



## GanjaSyndicate (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Icemud420 (Jul 24, 2017)

One of my friends... check it out and lemme know what you think... (yes I am listening to it too right now cause he just posted it...lol)


----------



## Icemud420 (Jul 26, 2017)

Another Jam by some of my close friends... check it out and let me know what you think...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 26, 2017)

Starts at the 2;00 mark


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 27, 2017)

Wavels said:


>


nice sample in there. cool song.


----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## tstick (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Johnei (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Needaplug (Aug 2, 2017)

Nba youngboy-gravity
Lenny kravitz-fly away
Lil boosie-fire
Juicy j-wax


----------



## D528 (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2017)

This is Jerry week on the Grateful Dead SXM channel. He was born 8-1-42 and died 8-9-95. We miss you buddy.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2017)

abalonehx said:


>


Snoop was sooooo young in that.


----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Aug 13, 2017)

D528 said:


>


the world ain't no ghetto


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 14, 2017)

..."The world is a ghetto" ...im buying that cd now


----------



## too larry (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## D528 (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Aug 15, 2017)

D528 said:


>


----------



## too larry (Aug 15, 2017)

Love me some Ry Cooder. Every since I saw The Long Riders. But I will not make you guys listen to Rally round the flag. Here is something a little more recent.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)

It's on my head if I burn, sit next to me and take your turn.
Don't blame the flame by which I'm fuelled, one day by fire we'll all be ruled.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)

Superficial love, only for a fuck.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## tstick (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 18, 2017)

wow restored video looks great - released 2 months ago


----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## tstick (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## VirtualHerd (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Aug 20, 2017)

Best kinds


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## 666888 (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## tstick (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Aug 28, 2017)

abalonehx said:


>


Long time no hear. Thanks.


----------



## too larry (Aug 29, 2017)

Everything I own in a Mason jar. . . . . .


----------



## Illuminati85 (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Aug 30, 2017)

FUCK YOUR DOG, HOPE HE NEVER COMES HOME....THIS SONG CRACKS ME UP....


----------



## heckler73 (Sep 2, 2017)

And now for something completely different...

https://kinggizzard.bandcamp.com/track/cranes-planes-migraines
https://kinggizzard.bandcamp.com/track/the-spider-and-me
https://kinggizzard.bandcamp.com/track/open-water
https://kinggizzard.bandcamp.com/track/nuclear-fusion

That ought to get the point across


----------



## ANC (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## tstick (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## rollersmokergirl (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm listening to Anette Olson's new song. She is a former singer of the Band Nightwish. I just love her voice.


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 8, 2017)

tstick said:


>


brahj...these dudes know how to party


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 18, 2017)

Neil had great set @ Farm Aid Sat.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Sep 19, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> Neil had great set @ Farm Aid Sat.


I was listening to that show last night. Good stuff.

Look out Mamma. . . .


----------



## ANC (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Sep 29, 2017)

meow


----------



## blake9999 (Oct 1, 2017)

Listening to the SiriusXM app Turbo channel 41


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)

This shit pretty much sums up the 80's. 
Decadence. 

Ya'll can't hold my donkey rope....lol


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Stealthstyle (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 8, 2017)

I thought some of you might get a kick out of this song so I posted it. 

Fuck your dog, Hope he never comes home....


----------



## DaNuggz (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm listing to a local artist. Been listening to him for a couple weeks now


----------



## too larry (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## KillerIndica (Oct 11, 2017)

Nothing but Petty, ever since he died.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## bundee1 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## bundee1 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## bundee1 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## bundee1 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## PatrickPews (Oct 16, 2017)

dream theater's work from '16.


----------



## too larry (Oct 16, 2017)

What am I listening to? That is a damn good question. Or better yet, why is this on my You Tube? {don't do drugs boys and girls, or you to could end up listening 180 degrees from the Neil Young you started with, and you will not notice it}


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 17, 2017)

Thank you Youtube videos on Cities Skylines for the latter lol.


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## HydroRed (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## HydroRed (Oct 21, 2017)

I'll assume @abalonehx might dig this one


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 21, 2017)

One of my top 10 metal albums....


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 21, 2017)

The second greatest hip-hop story...


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 21, 2017)

#1 hip-hop story.


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## heckler73 (Oct 22, 2017)

John Oswald's latest release. Taking _*musique concrete*_ to the next level.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## OneStonedPony (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Oct 28, 2017)

abalonehx said:


>


Long time since I heard that tune. Thanks for posting.


----------



## too larry (Oct 28, 2017)

I remember when all the joe walsh and eagles fans were mad. I have to say I didn't see that it would be a good fit.


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## tstick (Nov 1, 2017)

Vintage Jeff Beck and Jimmy Page together!


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 1, 2017)

...Damn Vox amps shittin' out on Beck... What's up wit that crowd?
Classic segue into Seasons of Wither...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 3, 2017)

This is better quality than last one, though a different song as well haha.


----------



## Robot Rock (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## tstick (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## cannawizard (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 4, 2017)

Pretty drunk and high as fuck but reminiscing about rolling balls while listening to this one


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## cannetix Inc (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Vincentc808 (Nov 5, 2017)

well last month I was listening to the rolling stones live in Amsterdam


----------



## cannetix Inc (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 9, 2017)

here's an exelent version almost put in the jam thread


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> here's an exelent version almost put in the jam thread


It would have fit right in.


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm not above posting the same song in multiple threads. I wonder how much we cost RIU in bandwidth with all these music threads? But maybe we are actually making them money by drawing eyeballs to the adds.

This is what happens to be playing here right now. Now wasn't there a Band thread around here somewhere. . . . .


----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


>


One of the guests on the sports talk show that I listen to was bitching about how bad a BD show he went to was. He said Bob was just going through the motions. But he is getting on up there. Maybe that is just as excited as he gets these days.


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2017)

Hard to beat this one.


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2017)

Hayes.


----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 10, 2017)

i have a few favorites








looking for the studio version of isis


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2017)

I always loved the flash cards in SHSB. Pretty cool for as far back as that was.


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2017)

You Tube took me from Hayes Carll to John Prine. Not complaining, just saying.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 11, 2017)

too larry said:


> You Tube took me from Hayes Carll to John Prine. Not complaining, just saying.


I wonder what John thinks of the 'hotshot' from NYC we got now.
Makes GWBush seem an intelligent reasoning and peaceful man.

That old beat up Martin sounds great.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 12, 2017)

LostInEthereal said:


>


----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 12, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


>







Hope you like this one brother

---


----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 13, 2017)

LostInEthereal said:


> Hope you like this one brother
> 
> ---










something somethingsomething tycho


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 13, 2017)

Incredible live


----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 13, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


>







Hehe


----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 13, 2017)

LostInEthereal said:


> Hehe


----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2017)

Lots and lots of La music, like this one.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 15, 2017)

The best soul singer ever to come out of England.


----------



## too larry (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 16, 2017)

I just came across this in the comments of a AT Thru Hike video. Worth a watch.


----------



## too larry (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## TrailBlazerSEO (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks to reddit on for this one, I haven't heard it in awhile.


----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## thump easy (Nov 23, 2017)

Music 2018: Popular New Songs Playlist (Latest Top Hits):


----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## thump easy (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## thump easy (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 27, 2017)

Currently on Bing Crosby - White Christmas. Not sure but this year really excited for the holidays, but have the sudden inclination to play fallout haha


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 27, 2017)

Going old school most of the day.


----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 28, 2017)

Fresh Dead.


----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## suri1100134 (Dec 6, 2017)

this song so cool


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 6, 2017)

Chvrches


----------



## John Levy (Dec 6, 2017)

I am listening to 
*Afroman - Because I Got High*


----------



## esh dov ets (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## tstick (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## leather lungs (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 13, 2017)

Doing some transplanting with a little help from Burning Spear.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Dec 17, 2017)

Fucking love this shit, especially the second-half when the real trippy shit starts in.


----------



## bcstealthgrow (Dec 17, 2017)

This I had to put it in my next video.


----------



## dunnyluv (Dec 18, 2017)

Heavy T Grow Show


----------



## bcstealthgrow (Dec 18, 2017)

its Master P


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## raggyb (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## suri1100134 (Jan 8, 2018)

yesterday i've heard sorry i love you. it's a korean series and so sad =(((


----------



## R. Hamilton (Jan 9, 2018)

Patti Smith - Horses
(1975, Arista)


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Jan 9, 2018)

bcstealthgrow said:


> This I had to put it in my next video.



Who is this?


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 9, 2018)

Happy Bday Jimmy Page. 74


----------



## Commycharb (Jan 9, 2018)

the constant splashing dripping from my turbo cloner. Fuck its annoying.


----------



## Bubbashine (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 11, 2018)

R. Hamilton said:


> Patti Smith - Horses
> (1975, Arista)


Nice table


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 11, 2018)

Taylor Swift makes me like pop


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 12, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Nice table


I was gonna say that too


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 12, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> I was gonna say that too


Well I think ya just did 

I have an old Sonographe SG-3 with an MMT arm and a Sumiko "Blue Point"

It's well-dialed


----------



## R. Hamilton (Jan 13, 2018)

Bloomfield Kooper Stills - Super Session
(1968, Columbia)












notes from several years ago:

May 1968 when Bloomfield was in the process of leaving the Electric Flag, and Stills was in the process of leaving Buffalo Springfield and a few weeks away from joining up with David Crosby and Graham Nash. with Harvey Brooks from Electric Flag on bass. I can hear the twangy Stills' Buffalo Springfield guitar chords on the Dylan tune; he also stretches out with some Hendrix-like amped up licks on the "You Don't Love Me" jam. love this record.


----------



## R. Hamilton (Jan 13, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Well I think ya just did
> 
> I have an old Sonographe SG-3 with an MMT arm and a Sumiko "Blue Point"
> 
> It's well-dialed


ooh, I bet that's a nice setup with that table and Sumiko cart. I have a Benz Wood Body on the P9, and a basic Shure M93e on the Thorens TD-160.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 14, 2018)

R. Hamilton said:


> ooh, I bet that's a nice setup with that table and Sumiko cart. I have a Benz Wood Body on the P9, and a basic Shure M93e on the Thorens TD-160.


I have boxes of NOS Thorens parts if you ever need anything


----------



## Cyle Lewis (Jan 16, 2018)

bauhaus, siouxsie and the banshees


----------



## Frankie knuckles jr (Jan 16, 2018)

For me music is my therapy..& obviously I'm a reggae/dancehall/gospel and dub reggae to stomp it out dancing... Midnite I'm a massive fan of! Jah yet being Australian there's a hip hop-reggae sound coming out of Australian Aborigines or Murris as a collective term in QLD for hundred,more tribes anyways up north in the tropics the djabaguai tribe have lived up in the oldest rainforest in the world.. With a hippy influence from the 60's music,ganja,equality peace so was born the dreadlocked 'Rastas Murri's" as they proudly incorporate traditional culture with reggae& even younger gens loving hip hop and soul! Anyhoo Zennith Boyz are one such upcoming band!& My brothers as such!!! Check em out Australia's Indijinous hip hop rasta ska collaborative of up to 20 musicians at different times revolving around two brothers in their 20's & their dad an elder& musician since 70's Zennith Boyz have a look they're on YouTube! & shout out for Joniinthemoon a solo female acoustic west Aussie upcoming musician


----------



## Frankie knuckles jr (Jan 16, 2018)

LostInEthereal said:


> Hope you like this one brother
> 
> ---


"nightmares on wax" is smooth as! Love it I'd never heard of I'm 32 is it sixties?west Indian? Or US? Im hooked on Midnite at the moment..gospel dub reggae I suppose soo beautifully positive One love jah wisdom bless you bro gray from Australia


----------



## Frankie knuckles jr (Jan 16, 2018)

esh dov ets said:


>


Great song!!! Brilliant djembe drumming &Bens soul bom shiva


----------



## bundee1 (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Frankie knuckles jr (Jan 16, 2018)

Kraftwerk legends,pillars of electronic cross over Them they played a festival 6yrs ago in Western Australia was banging


----------



## Frankie knuckles jr (Jan 16, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> Doing some transplanting with a little help from Burning Spear.


Big ups shout irie luvin for Burning Spear I love em!!


----------



## Frankie knuckles jr (Jan 16, 2018)

LostInEthereal said:


>


That's wicked beats bra


----------



## LostInEthereal (Jan 16, 2018)

Frankie knuckles jr said:


> "nightmares on wax" is smooth as! Love it I'd never heard of I'm 32 is it sixties?west Indian? Or US? Im hooked on Midnite at the moment..gospel dub reggae I suppose soo beautifully positive One love jah wisdom bless you bro gray from Australia


The original is from the mid-50's and from the States I believe, Wax Tailor is modern and French; as is Caravan Palace the other song.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Jan 19, 2018)

Listening to the whole album.....wish I could go back to 1992!


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## thump easy (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## thump easy (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## thump easy (Jan 19, 2018)

Mix - The Vocal Company presents "FireFly":


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 21, 2018)

https://www.chilltrax.com/index.php/listen-now


----------



## raggyb (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 21, 2018)

raggyb said:


>


i've folded 5 bens


----------



## LostInEthereal (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Jan 21, 2018)

raggyb said:


>


Jesus am I getting that old??


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 22, 2018)

I was listening to AM talk radio last night and there was a good interview with Ray's kid about life with his dad and an upcoming concert ala la hologram! A couple of songs here from the outstanding Black and White Night c. 1988











https://www.billboard.com/articles/business/8093773/inside-roy-orbison-hologram-tour-in-dreams-base


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2018)

R. Hamilton said:


> Patti Smith - Horses
> (1975, Arista)


One of the most iconic album covers in rock history.


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2018)

LostInEthereal said:


> Jesus am I getting that old??


This old world keeps spinning round, it's a wonder tall trees ain't laying down.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 23, 2018)

too larry said:


> This old world keeps spinning round, it's a wonder tall trees ain't laying down.


i saw it on tv, they tried to build a tree, they cut the forest down, it was a piece of crap


----------



## LostInEthereal (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## bundee1 (Jan 23, 2018)

Its beautiful and cinematic. I can picture the sillhoutes of camels rhythmically walking against a starry blue black sky. Like a Disney musical number.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Jan 24, 2018)

Actually listening ( / partially watching) to starter tips for Cities Skylines (by ImperialJedi) on YT, as I just don't have the knack for this game.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## tstick (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## tstick (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## SageFromZen (Jan 31, 2018)

You know... I am a little hopped-up at the moment(Double IPA's) and this is my pick...






Fabulous!


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 2, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> You know... I am a little hopped-up at the moment(Double IPA's) and this is my pick...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! Cheers...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 2, 2018)

This kid has some pipes


----------



## SageFromZen (Feb 2, 2018)

Oh man... I've seen this! These kids phuck'n ROCK!!! 
NrthrnMichigan... name kinda speaks for itself. Now just what are you gonna do when you're stuck under 11 feet of snow with sub-zero temperatures outside? These have gotta be those Upper Peninsula kids that are like child prodigy's. 

Thank you for sharing this! The world abroad enjoy Iron Maiden no less than I do... These kids ripped the shit out of this!


----------



## SageFromZen (Feb 2, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


>


Here you go again... I just happen to be old enough and lived in east Los Angeles when Dream Theater were still playing the Palomino in Orange County, The Country Club, Bill Gazzarii's, The Whiskey... Thank you for even bringing this band up at all. These kids just kicked the shit out of everything they do.

As a semi-failed, washed-up Hollywood fallout I saw many many a bands whilst I lived in Hollywood, California, just west of La Brea on Hollywood Blvd in the Pink Flamingo Apartments. I was 19 but I was there. Thank you so much for the memories! My next door neighbor was Tracy Gunz from LA Gunz and my cross-way neighbor was a wonderful Gentleman by the name of Kevin DuBrow.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## SageFromZen (Feb 3, 2018)

Kevin, we smoked many a joints together. I miss you, my friend.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 4, 2018)

Closest thing there is Nujabes....


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## bcstealthgrow (Feb 7, 2018)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> Who is this?


its Master P and Yo Gotti


----------



## LostInEthereal (Feb 12, 2018)

Time for some swing (as usual)


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Gerald9596 (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 18, 2018)

This is my wake and bake song. Hope everyone's having a good morning


----------



## LostInEthereal (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 21, 2018)

dankdalia said:


> [video=youtube;X4vDGSh-igo]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was just going to post this.

*Lykke Li




*


----------



## too larry (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Stealthstyle (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Feb 25, 2018)

I've never been much of a fan of the Dead myself, but I'm going old school and (slightly) unfamiliar today.


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2018)

LostInEthereal said:


> I've never been much of a fan of the Dead myself, but I'm going old school and (slightly) unfamiliar today.


That is my everyday stuff there. Tonight I'm listening to a show from earlier this week in NOLA.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 6, 2018)

I just discovered "Stoned Jesus".
Ive had the song "Im the mountain", on repeat for half an hour. Its fucking EPIC! Awesome riff. Its so grungie at parts.
Im also a massive "Mogwai" fan. "Ratts of the capitol" is one of my favourite songs forever!


----------



## LostInEthereal (Mar 9, 2018)

I just fucking love The Band


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 9, 2018)

When Nujabes died, it broke my heart. I'd never heard anything quite like him.... I'd heard the name Uyama Hiroto on some of Nujabes tracks, but I had no idea he was a prolific writer and wrote amazing tracks just like Nujabes....

I don't believe in souls, but when I heard Uyama's music it felt like my "soul" was lifted....


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 9, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> When Nujabes died, it broke my heart. I'd never heard anything quite like him.... I'd heard the name Uyama Hiroto on some of Nujabes tracks, but I had no idea he was a prolific writer and wrote amazing tracks just like Nujabes....
> 
> I don't believe in souls, but when I heard Uyama's music it felt like my "soul" was lifted....


Tried cinematic orchestra?
Their instrumentals are fantastic.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 9, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> Tried cinematic orchestra?
> Their instrumentals are fantastic.


Hey there, thanks for the reply! 

I'm checking them as I write this; I really like it so far. 

I think I'll post a Nujabes track too...






I have no connection to this song. I never went through a traumatic experience, and\or don't have a connection to it through a physical experience... yet, this song just speaks to me. I love the resolution..... makes me feel like I have some connection to the composer..... I've only felt that way listening to a few artists. Sublime got to me when I was growing up; I was obsessed. Even the tracks they recorded that sounded like shit, there was just something about Bradley Nowell that I connected with. The way he held his notes, his 'feel', when he used vibrato... everything just resonated with me. 

That's how I feel about Nujabes.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 9, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


>


Awesome dude! I like em.



Favourite cinematic orchestra songs-

Burnout
As the stars fall
Man with a movie camera
Everyday
All things to all men (the version with rootz manuva is epic)


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 9, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> Awesome dude! I like em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm all over it like white on rice!

Keep em' comin'!

Here's another Nujabes track.... it gives me chills.... and I'm not really a hip hop aficionado... I like certain tracks, but it's not my 'genre'....






God damn, his beats make me melt..... 1/2 of the time I don't ever hear the lyrics, it's his melodies that get to me. His use of tension and resolution are text book. There's been times I've gotten emotional just listening to his beats. I don't epect everyone to react the same way, but holy shit I'd feel incomplete if I didn't tell people.


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 9, 2018)

Stevie Ray Vaughn - "little wing".
Arguably the best blues guitarist to ever live.
Such a good Hendrix cover.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)

This new Bobbie and Phil Duo tour is soooooooo sooooooft.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Icemud420 (Mar 15, 2018)

This is one of my long time friends and a talented Rap Artist...I.V. 

Check out his new song and show some love by liking, subscribing and commenting.


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

Three makes a better Duo than two any day.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Mar 22, 2018)

Feeling a bit conflicted at the moment.. over a girl of course..


----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## bundee1 (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## tstick (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Underground Scientist (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Underground Scientist (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## vertnugs (Apr 10, 2018)

Thinkin of my father in law today.Miss ya ya crazy sob.

This was his mommas song to him.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 10, 2018)

Sam's House - Pothead Man






Sam's House - Scumbag


----------



## skoomd (Apr 13, 2018)

Trollphace - Optimal Flavor Zone (ultimate banger)








Excision x Space Laces - Rumble (this shit went down so hard live)






Boombox Cartel - Jefe






MONXX - Survival


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Aaron Baron (Apr 17, 2018)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## vertnugs (Apr 17, 2018)

And a little of their best album....


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 20, 2018)

vertnugs said:


>


lol....


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 20, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> And a little of their best album....


...that's better....


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 20, 2018)

Happy 420!


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## vertnugs (Apr 21, 2018)

Spent the day fixing my riding mower on 420.Today it's fuckin raining.FML


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 25, 2018)

Tons of surf music in the summer..





.. and Billie Holiday! Billie's perfect down the ocean


----------



## Novabudd (Apr 25, 2018)

Hanging Tree --J Lawerence


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## socalcoolmx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## socalcoolmx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Apr 27, 2018)

Kendrick M.A.A.D City!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


>


Badass fuzz box tone, weird vocals wtf ha,no melody whatsoever... oh yea its Jack White


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Badass fuzz box tone, weird vocals wtf ha,no melody whatsoever... oh yea its Jack White


he's bad ass, ain't he?


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 27, 2018)

Greta Van Fleet & Jack White. Michigan's own.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Greta Van Fleet & Jack White. Michigan's own.


love greta van fleet !!!!

i think i'm gonna cut my hair OFF to Jacks length....

messy and unruly !!!!


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 27, 2018)

socalcoolmx said:


>


Coolest, smoothest jazz funk from 1977. And I love the painting on the cover, entitled "Volcanic/Vaginal Eruption #12" by Gustuv Schkirmpffz.


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> love greta van fleet !!!!
> 
> i think i'm gonna cut my hair OFF to Jacks length....
> 
> messy and unruly !!!!


Actually a damn good band. Their CD is good, cool overdubs and harmonies and 70's style production. I'm impressed.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Actually a damn good band. Their CD is good, cool overdubs and harmonies and 70's style production. I'm impressed.


yup...


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> yup...


Holy crap I never saw that vid. They actually blow me away. Yes, they are ripping off Zep's "Thank You" but who gives a fuck?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Holy crap I never saw that vid. They actually blow me away. I'm a fucking GVF fan boy bitch. Yes, they are ripping off Zep's "Thank You" but who gives a fuck?


fuckers are talented !!!!!!!!!! 

zeps been gone long enough, that i really appreciate what these guys are doing.


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 27, 2018)

Three brothers. They have chemistry live because of that. Like Angus & Malcolm.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Three brothers. They have chemistry live because of that. Like Angus & Malcolm.


don't get me started on ACDC 

RIP Malcolm


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 27, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> don't get me started on ACDC
> 
> RIP Malcolm


I think this is the only song I can bang my head to that uses bagpipes!


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 27, 2018)

Was very hard to listen to AC/DC without Bon Scott at first... but here is my favorite live vid of Let There Be Rock!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 27, 2018)

Cocaine whiskey cocktail version, damn.Is this sped up?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)

wonder where Angus' wife sleeps. i believe his SG gets the pillow next to his...


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> wonder where Angus' wife sleeps. i believe his SG gets the pillow next to his...






Main guitar is a 1967 SG.... thought it would be a vintage 61'


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 27, 2018)

Let There Be Rock w/Bon


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Main guitar is a 1967 SG.... thought it would be a vintage 61'


wow, interesting with seymour duncans pups....


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 28, 2018)

Excellent fakery by Ralph Macchio


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 29, 2018)

Linkin Park's Mike Shinoda


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 1, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 1, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 1, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 1, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 1, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 1, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 1, 2018)




----------



## BleedsGreen (May 1, 2018)




----------



## BleedsGreen (May 1, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 1, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 1, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (May 2, 2018)




----------



## thump easy (May 2, 2018)




----------



## thump easy (May 2, 2018)




----------



## thump easy (May 2, 2018)




----------



## thump easy (May 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 2, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (May 3, 2018)

Lots of Dead Kennedys..











.. the last politically relevant band?
(or was that the Clash?)


----------



## ANC (May 3, 2018)

I've always like this one.

So, you've been to school
For a year or two
And you know you've seen it all
In daddy's car
Thinking you'll go far
Back east your type don't crawl
Playing ethnicky jazz
To parade your snazz
On your five-grand stereo
Braggin' that you know
How the niggers feel cold
And the slum's got so much soul
It's time to taste what you most fear
Right Guard will not help you here
Brace yourself, my dear
Brace yourself, my dear
It's a holiday in Cambodia
It's tough, kid, but it's life
It's a holiday in Cambodia
Don't forget to pack a wife
You're a star-belly snitch
You suck like a leech
You want everyone to act like you
Kiss ass while you bitch
So you can get rich
While your boss gets richer off you
Well, you'll work harder
With a gun in your back
For a bowl of rice a day
Slave for soldiers
Till you starve
Then your head is skewered on a stake
Now you can go where the people are one
Now you can go where they get things done
What you need, my son...
What you need, my son...
Is a holiday in Cambodia
Where people are dressed in black
A holiday in Cambodia
Where you'll kiss ass or crack
Pol Pot, Pol Pot, Pol Pot, Pol Pot
It's a holiday in Cambodia
Where you'll do what you're told
It's a holiday in Cambodia
Where the slums got so much soul
Pol Pot


----------



## vertnugs (May 3, 2018)




----------



## thump easy (May 3, 2018)




----------



## thump easy (May 3, 2018)




----------



## ANC (May 4, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 4, 2018)




----------



## thump easy (May 4, 2018)




----------



## thump easy (May 4, 2018)




----------



## thump easy (May 4, 2018)

Why u sterio typing me???wait for it!! Lolz


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 4, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 4, 2018)




----------



## BleedsGreen (May 5, 2018)




----------



## BleedsGreen (May 5, 2018)




----------



## BleedsGreen (May 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 5, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (May 7, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (May 8, 2018)

Just bought a couple tickets at scalphub to see these dudes @
the Fillmore, Detroit in a couple weeks.


----------



## Beachwalker (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (May 9, 2018)




----------



## headphone (May 11, 2018)

very useful blog! This will really help me.


----------



## vertnugs (May 15, 2018)

Gotta get my Deli in this mornin.


----------



## Beachwalker (May 18, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Beefbisquit (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (May 18, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


gibson + marshall = rock n roll

when are you going to the concert ?


----------



## abalonehx (May 18, 2018)

Yeah. He plays a 61' Les Paul ( the first SG) and a Marshall Astoria CME into a 100anv Marshall slant cabinet....


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 18, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Yeah. He plays a 61' Les Paul ( the first SG) and a Marshall Astoria CME into a 100anv Marshall slant cabinet....


didn't you get tickets to see these bad asses?


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 18, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Yea, Wednesday night. The Fillmore.


awesome, smoke one for me


----------



## abalonehx (May 18, 2018)

For sure. It will be a Detroit party.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 18, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> For sure. It will be a Detroit party.


someday, i will attend a detroit party


----------



## abalonehx (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (May 19, 2018)

Fuck the bourgeoisie!


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (May 25, 2018)




----------



## ebgood (May 26, 2018)




----------



## vertnugs (May 29, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 29, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 30, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)

I have a live band in the building tonight. Most of the guys are between 65 and 70 years old, so lots of killer 60's music.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Regerd (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Regerd (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Regerd (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Regerd (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)

Sorry. Thought I was on my roots thread.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 8, 2018)

Regerd said:


>


UNBAN DREGER..!


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 8, 2018)

Regerd said:


>


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


how was the live show?

i bet they fucking rocked the house !!!!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## vertnugs (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## vertnugs (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## vertnugs (Jun 9, 2018)

Volume needs to go UP!!!


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## vertnugs (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 10, 2018)

ANC said:


>


That is pretty cool. I'll have to post it on my "roots" thread.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## socalcoolmx (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Bear420 (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 23, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> how was the live show?
> 
> i bet they fucking rocked the house !!!!!


It was awesome! Hometown crowd, the vibes we're real. They've been touring Europe since they left Detroit for about a month.
Check this out, uploaded today - Live in studio KCRW


----------



## Sativied (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 24, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> It was awesome! Hometown crowd, the vibes we're real. They've been touring Europe since they left Detroit for about a month.
> Check this out, uploaded today - Live in studio KCRW



sweet, i need to go see them when they come close...

bet their crowd has plenty of mixed ages at it... old zep fans to young fans...


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 24, 2018)

Yeah a mix but a majority were young, 20's, which is good to see. Rock n Roll bands aren't dead yet. They should be making alot of money on the never ending tour they are on, lol.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 25, 2018)

too larry said:


>


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 25, 2018)

This is the band playing in my grow room 90% of the time..


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 25, 2018)

Rest of the time it's most likely some blues..


----------



## too larry (Jun 25, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> This is the band playing in my grow room 90% of the time..


I'm a big Little Feat fan.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Bodean (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 29, 2018)

A66A66IN


----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 2, 2018)

.. got saltwater in my blood Jim


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## vostok (Jul 6, 2018)

my neighbors been whistling the usmc anthem all morning long the traitor

I reply with ACDC very loud for the rest of the day

just like the sth korea with the north ..lol


----------



## too larry (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 7, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Rest of the time it's most likely some blues..


.. and speaking of Blues I would be remiss if I didn't mention the greatest blues singer of all time, in my humble opinion.

Miss Billie Holiday


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 7, 2018)

too larry said:


>






They were so Good


----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> They were so Good


True. But if these guys could have just developed on their own, and not get jammed into a mold, they might would have stayed together, and could have been one of the best of all time. Some talent.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 10, 2018)

The chord progression in this song gives me goosebumps. It feels like mild electricity traveling down my arms.


----------



## too larry (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## tstick (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## socalcoolmx (Jul 12, 2018)

For all you country boys I really like this


----------



## socalcoolmx (Jul 12, 2018)

Or for the younger crowd This is coool


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Lordhooha (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## PuffinPine (Jul 13, 2018)

Metalcore


----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## socalcoolmx (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## socalcoolmx (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 21, 2018)

It's like.... big band/swing metal.


----------



## jimmyjux (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 27, 2018)

https://play.google.com/music/m/Ticko2evh6qp2lukaq3qbvu4z4i?t=Paradise_Warfare_-_Carpenter_Brut

Some modern 80's shit.... love it. So nostalgic.


----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 30, 2018)

One of my favorite cuts of this one.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 30, 2018)

too larry said:


>


----------



## too larry (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Bodean (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## blake9999 (Aug 3, 2018)

Tried to listen to some Johnny Rebel today, all of his video's have been deleted by U-tube.


----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Tried to listen to some Johnny Rebel today, all of his video's have been deleted by U-tube.


YT is getting crazy.


----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2018)

too larry said:


> YT is getting crazy.


I didn't know his music. did a google search. Yea, they are making a push to get "hate" speech off their platform.


----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 5, 2018)

Nostalgia central. If you ever wanted to be a detective in the 80's... this is the track for you. lol


----------



## Wavels (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## socalcoolmx (Aug 9, 2018)

You can skip dinner and just go to 2:50.
I just keep listening to this. For me, this is kind of special.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 15, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


Great one! .. prayers and best wishes for Ms. Franklin!

Here's a fave!


----------



## SNOLEPERD (Aug 15, 2018)

FUCKING up, Neil Young & crazy horse.


----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## blake9999 (Aug 16, 2018)

Disturbed anounced today the release date of their new album 'Evolution', due out October 19th. They also released the first single 'Are You Ready'


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 16, 2018)

RIP Queen of Soul.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Lordhooha (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)

RIP


----------



## Backyard dirt (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Aug 19, 2018)

Here is one I bet nobody has heard


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2018)

Backyard dirt said:


> Here is one I bet nobody has heard


You're right.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


>


..them boys from Frankenmuth rockin'. Cool video! Still waitin' for the new album...should be good


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Aug 21, 2018)

Today would've been Joe Strummer's 66th birthday. Another one gone too soon.


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Aug 22, 2018)

Layne Staley of Alice in Chains would've been 51 today.


----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## socalcoolmx (Aug 22, 2018)

Pat just knows how to work that Roland GR-300


----------



## too larry (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 24, 2018)

After The Grateful Dead's I saw this band the most (bit of a dichotomy, no?) I met Joey and Johnny in a traffic jam on Memorial Drive in Cambridge in the early 80s, they were in town for two shows, of course I had tickets!


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 24, 2018)

Who's better than the Doobie Brothers when toking really?


----------



## too larry (Aug 25, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> After The Grateful Dead's I saw this band the most (bit of a dichotomy, no?) I met Joey and Johnny in a traffic jam on Memorial Drive in Cambridge in the early 80s, they were in town for two shows, of course I had tickets!


When I was 13 years old, my mom, sister and I were on vacation in the mountains when we picked up two hitchhikers. They were going to Rockingham NC for the Peach Tree Festival. My sister was 17, and she talked Mamma into letting her go. It was a three day affair, with all the big names at the time. We saw 3 dog night, fleetwood mac and several other bands at the hotel pool where we were staying. Rockingham is a small town. Close to 100K hippies. A real trip. I got to hear the show, even if I didn't go to the speedway. Alice Cooper was the headliner. He was supposed to leave the stage at the end of his set in a hot air balloon. High winds or something prevented that from happening. Or so I heard. We were gone by then.


----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 26, 2018)

too larry said:


> When I was 13 years old, my mom, sister and I were on vacation in the mountains when we picked up two hitchhikers. They were going to Rockingham NC for the Peach Tree Festival. My sister was 17, and she talked Mamma into letting her go. It was a three day affair, with all the big names at the time. We saw 3 dog night, fleetwood mac and several other bands at the hotel pool where we were staying. Rockingham is a small town. Close to 100K hippies. A real trip. I got to hear the show, even if I didn't go to the speedway. Alice Cooper was the headliner. He was supposed to leave the stage at the end of his set in a hot air balloon. High winds or something prevented that from happening. Or so I heard. We were gone by then.


That was pretty cool! Outdoor festivals are the best! I followed the dead for a while their last decade around the Northeast ran into some serious Bud here and there mostly in Vermont for some reason?

The Ramones had an intensity live that I've never felt from any other band ever, across any genre


----------



## too larry (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Quani (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## socalcoolmx (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 30, 2018)

too larry said:


>


If I had to pick a favorite dead song this is likely it Larry..! Nice version, thanks


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 1, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


I really miss him.


----------



## too larry (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Sep 1, 2018)

Live Rust is one of my top favorite live albums.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 4, 2018)

Lots of Cowboy Junkies..


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Lordhooha (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Lordhooha (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## torontoke (Sep 7, 2018)

Rip to the young .....Mac miller
Another talented artist gone to soon


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 7, 2018)

Trimming Soundtrack tonight


----------



## Backyard dirt (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Jimbuktoo (Sep 7, 2018)

Sticky fingers- how to fly


----------



## TwistItUp (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## min0r (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Organicus (Sep 8, 2018)

too larry said:


>


Listening to england v Spain , football right now , as it not shown on English tv . Like to know why we have to pay BBC £150.00 pound’s for tv license year’ly .
At the moment it is england 1 Spain 2 .15 minutes to half time .


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 8, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Live Rust is one of my top favorite live albums.


Yep, yep, yep. I remember when Jackson Browne came out with Running on Empty. He got a lot of ink for the album being mostly previously unrecorded live songs. Some were saying it was the first such album. But Neil Young had done it years earlier with Time Fades Away.


----------



## too larry (Sep 8, 2018)

Disc Two of Live Rust is about as good jam music as you will hear. {side three and four for you lucky enough to own the record}


----------



## too larry (Sep 8, 2018)

Extra Geno pre game show. Oh no. A weather delay at Doak Campbell. And my Noles need this cupcake bad after stinking it up last Monday night.


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Sep 10, 2018)

too larry said:


>


Meet the new boss, same as the old boss.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Sep 11, 2018)

rock


----------



## Gman21fun (Sep 11, 2018)

Sublime and enjoying concentrates like Gods plan and a 12 strain summer blend nice


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Stealthstyle (Sep 11, 2018)

NOFX all albums on spotify.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Stealthstyle (Sep 11, 2018)

Me first and the gimme gimmes- Blow in the wind.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 11, 2018)

Stealthstyle said:


> Me first and the gimme gimmes- Blow in the wind.







That is awesome! Punk rock as fuck!


----------



## injinji (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 12, 2018)

socaljoe said:


>


Strange, I was just reading about Ian Curtis the other night. Sad case. Didnt know you posted this.
But that album is cold 80's angry British music. I love it.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 12, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Strange, I was just reading about Ian Curtis the other night. Sad case. Didnt know you posted this.
> But that album is cold 80's angry British music. I love it.


I listen to Unknown Pleasures sometimes 1-2 times a week. In my opinion, it's one of the best albums of the 1980s.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 12, 2018)

Screaming Trees are one of my favorite bands to come out of the late 80's/early 90's Seattle scene.


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 12, 2018)

Holy Shit, the Screaming Trees is Cool....thanks


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 12, 2018)

My Eyes aren't so good....what Is That?


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Lordhooha (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 14, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


This was my favorite Ramones song for so long!


----------



## slabhead (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


26 Reds and a bottle of wine.


----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Lordhooha (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Delztronics (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 15, 2018)

This belongs in the 80s room I know. but it kicks ass.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 15, 2018)

Government Mule


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 15, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


>


HAAAAAAAA, LSU WINS!!!!!


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> Government Mule


----------



## Quani (Sep 15, 2018)

I listen mostly to reggae/ragga but I like this so much


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 15, 2018)

too larry said:


>


Oh hell yeah!!!


----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> Oh hell yeah!!!


You've got to pay respect to the classics.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## blake9999 (Sep 17, 2018)

*DISTURBED Announces Initial North American Cities For 2019 'Evolution' Tour*


http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/disturbed-announces-initial-north-american-cities-for-2019-evolution-tour/


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Sep 21, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


Nice. I love those guys who sound like they drank too much whiskey and smoked too many cigars.


----------



## injinji (Sep 21, 2018)

A subject near and dear to my heart. {although I use two of them}


----------



## Jimbuktoo (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 22, 2018)

John Haitt has a new album out.


----------



## injinji (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## blake9999 (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


>


Pigpen wasn't the singer or musician Jerry would become, but he was a hell of a band leader. I love the old stuff by the Dead.

This show was almost on my 6th birthday. {I led a sheltered life, and didn't discover the Dead until 11 years later}


----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2018)

Ha ha ho ho he he.


----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Moldy (Sep 27, 2018)

My ears ringing constantly. That's what you get when you play your amp on 11.


----------



## injinji (Sep 27, 2018)

Moldy said:


> My ears ringing constantly. That's what you get when you play your amp on 11.


Mine were ringing. Mowing with the big tractor and RFM while the mp3 was cranked up to max. This tune came around. Pretty cool.


----------



## Moldy (Sep 28, 2018)

injinji said:


> Mine were ringing. Mowing with the big tractor and RFM while the mp3 was cranked up to max. This tune came around. Pretty cool.


Mine came from a twin reverb and a 1959 Les Paul Custom... JFC! I sold that axe just to survive and I didn't need to. Ugh! Dumb kid.


----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2018)

Moldy said:


> Mine came from a twin reverb and a 1959 Les Paul Custom... JFC! I sold that axe just to survive and I didn't need to. Ugh! Dumb kid.


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Delztronics (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 29, 2018)

This shit is hilarious!



> Moon is rising-
> Hi, I'm doing well
> Ain't this quite the lie?
> Now we're in Hell!
> ...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Psyphish (Oct 1, 2018)

Just sumthing phonky.

https://soundcloud.com/dare2funk/kush-dream


----------



## injinji (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## organitron (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## giglewigle (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## giglewigle (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## giglewigle (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Lordhooha (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Lordhooha (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Quani (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Bodean (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Oct 21, 2018)

Listened to this album last night. The Doors were such an incredible band.


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 22, 2018)

I got a problem, can u relate?


----------



## tstick (Oct 22, 2018)

The intro to this is silly, but the band is really tight!


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 22, 2018)

Wasn't today but this weekend I was passing through Witch City first time in a while, it's starting to look all Halloweeny! (it kind of always does anyway) and I played this, it seemed appropriate:


----------



## Jimbuktoo (Oct 23, 2018)

I’m losing it *bass drops


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Oct 25, 2018)

Set 2 of this show was with Dylan, and he wasn't a huge fan of tapers, so we might not get to hear it any time soon.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 31, 2018)

A few for Halloween..


----------



## Ford20 (Oct 31, 2018)

I’ve been listening to kamikaze album. Killshot distrack is pretty dope too.


----------



## Dragoz (Nov 1, 2018)

I've been listening to Amy Macdonald for like a week or so and I can't stop


----------



## Jimbuktoo (Nov 2, 2018)

Uk trap shiz


----------



## Jimbuktoo (Nov 2, 2018)

Wow that’s not spitting wisdom
That’s not the track I meant to post
That’s some grimey trap music
Here is the song I was meant to post


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 2, 2018)

Any of you that are into metal and don't know High on Fire, this post is for you. Finally getting around to checking out their new album Electric Messiah.


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


We used to do some grant sponsored arts and crafts things for kids. We got one of the old time hillcountry bluesmen in here to play for several of the local schools. His name escapes me at the moment, but he was cut from the same cloth as R L.


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2018)

too larry said:


> We used to do some grant sponsored arts and crafts things for kids. We got one of the old time hillcountry bluesmen in here to play for several of the local schools. His name escapes me at the moment, but he was cut from the same cloth as R L.


It was Jr. His son was in the band, and they were cool as hell. They did 3-4 shows, including a nighttime show here at my work.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Jimbuktoo (Nov 3, 2018)

21 grams - Thundamentals ft Hilltop hoods


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 3, 2018)

Cheers


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Nov 4, 2018)

I've been very into this band lately. The Joy Formidable.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2018)

I don't feel no more,
i just want liquor and dirty whores,
cause i don't care no more....no i don't care no moooore......


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


>


I've never heard a cut of CCSF quite like that. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2018)

I've been listening to the Flying Burrito Brothers all afternoon.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 6, 2018)

too larry said:


> I've never heard a cut of CCSF quite like that. Thanks for posting it.


I'v watched a few of her shows on You tube... I really enjoy watching her passion as she plays, very exciting! I thought she nailed Morning dew.. would have made JG proud.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


>


Liking this!


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## TacoMac (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Nov 8, 2018)

A little something to get me pumped up a bit...I'm starting to drag as I get further into the week lately.


----------



## Lordhooha (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 9, 2018)

These guys are coming to Portland this June 29th 2019. I got my tickets. Can't wait.


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 9, 2018)

Saw these guys a couple times in the day..


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 9, 2018)

Jorma: Quora


----------



## CrystalWildFlowerz (Nov 9, 2018)

Toby Keith, Willie Nelson, Merle Haggard, Scott Emerick





... singing about that WACKY TABACCY





... telling us IT'S ALL GOING TO POT

Q: Who would partake with Willie Nelson? Think you could keep up?




These guys couldn't


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 11, 2018)

thats cool


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 11, 2018)

"The goblins came
They came from space
But they were looking for another place
But now they're here-
And they want to destroy the humans!
But I guess that's fine with me..."

These guys are hilarious.....


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 11, 2018)

Hilarious video done by Brendon Small of DETHKLOK fame....


----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Nov 13, 2018)

Happy belated birthday to Neil Young. He turned 73 yesterday. He lost the house where he and his wife, Daryl Hannah lived in Malibu to the latest round of Cali wildfires. This is his 3rd brush with fires. He lost a house and a recording studio in the past.

https://variety.com/2018/music/news/neil-young-california-fire-trump-1203025945/


----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2018)

Since I'm not watching, I think I can get by with posting this here. Evan is a lawyer, writer and musician who thru hiked the AT this year. He posted 12-15 videos as he was hiking, but this is the whole trip in one. I really like his no BS style of recording.


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Nov 15, 2018)

Roy was always a showman. RIP.


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## 88g (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 21, 2018)

Cheers


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2018)

"you know what he's after" [ the rapper ]


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 24, 2018)

Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 24, 2018)

"Girls like you make guys like me make love to a computer."

***My review of this video is included at the end.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 24, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> "Girls like you make guys like me make love to a computer."
> 
> ***My review of this video is included at the end.



LMFAO holy fuck dude thats gold even for you hahaha ( not me sucking your dick for orgi seeds)............

Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 24, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> LMFAO holy fuck dude thats gold even for you hahaha ( not me sucking your dick for orgi seeds)............
> 
> Cheers


LOL....I get it. Most people, I think, would prefer the cash option. At least I hope so.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 24, 2018)

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 24, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> LOL....I get it. Most people, I think, would prefer the cash option. At least I hope so.


Was just adding a disclaimer because of a statement that hilariously said apparently I did lol

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 24, 2018)

I am broke as fuck and would still prefer the cash option. Despite what some meth head might think lol






Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 24, 2018)

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 24, 2018)

Cheers


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## samuelwhite2050 (Nov 26, 2018)

Now I am listening:
Michele Jackson
Elton John
Beatles
By the way, do you know the song "Lazy Song" by Bruno Mars. It`s real my mood.


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## jimmy 2 step (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 28, 2018)

"Just your average Yankee, trapped in a world of French hanky panky"


----------



## jimmy 2 step (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## jimmy 2 step (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2018)

Big girl rock ! "Somebody call a doctor ! "

+++ island girl is a former g/f


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2018)

I heard this song on the jazz station on the way to work. Not sure if it was this cut or not.


----------



## jimmy 2 step (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2018)

"I can forgive the tooth marks and the cuts
I can forgive the damage to my nuts
But there is only one thing I can't stand......"


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## jimmy 2 step (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2018)

*Electric Six - There''s Something Very Wrong With Us, So Let's Go Out Tonight*


----------



## too larry (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 5, 2018)

Listening to two notably different albums over and over right now.
Eat the Elephant by A Perfect Circle (never a fan before, but love Keenan’s other work)





John Medeski’s Mad Skillet




Jazz Sousaphone excellence, wait for it.




...Also listening to a bit of Miley Cyrus and her Dead Petz again, yes seriously.
It was produced by Wayne Coyne of The Flaming Lips, I genuinely like it.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 5, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


Do you happen to know Mark? I have seen you posting his stuff around here. We were acquaintances back in the day. Played a number of gigs with Screaming Trees. You seem to be a big fan. Lots of mutual aqcuaintances...aka the entire PNW music scene of the nineties.

I used to be a career musician, until I realized I hated working with other musicians for the most part. I am not flaky enough, nor tolerant enough of flakiness to be a rock musician and not quite talented enough to make it into any decent symphony orchestra, so I sing silly songs at parties and campfires now.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 5, 2018)

too larry said:


>


Holy cow, there’s too much spectacular musicianship on that stage at once. I mean Victor mostly, not that any of them are slouches.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 5, 2018)

translation : 'maybe she'll say yes...or maybe she'll say no..'

Mike Patton led me to this.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> translation : 'maybe she'll say yes...or maybe she'll say no..'
> 
> Mike Patton led me to this.


I love that Mondo Cane stuff, so crazy, so Italiano!

Ooh, this cat’s voice is smooth and greasy, love it, some of those chords in the horn section are pretty great, wicked rhythm change in verse 2. Piano is as sultry as a piano can be when Donald Fagen isn’t playing it, the sax solo is reserved and lacks inventiveness, but the tone is solid. Groovy track. Can’t decide if the brass section chords or the piano fills are my favorite part, but I don’t have to choose, bwahahahaha!


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 5, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Do you happen to know Mark? I have seen you posting his stuff around here. We were acquaintances back in the day. Played a number of gigs with Screaming Trees. You seem to be a big fan. Lots of mutual aqcuaintances...aka the entire PNW music scene of the nineties.
> 
> I used to be a career musician, until I realized I hated working with other musicians for the most part. I am not flaky enough, nor tolerant enough of flakiness to be a rock musician and not quite talented enough to make it into any decent symphony orchestra, so I sing silly songs at parties and campfires now.


I don't, I just like the song


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 5, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I don't, I just like the song


Well, as far as I know he’s a really good dude. One of the few in the grunge scene of yore that I have respect for. I haven’t thought of him in a few years, seeing that video made me nostalgia hard. Actually a pretty nostalgia heavy night for me, for whatever reason.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 5, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I love that Mondo Cane stuff, so crazy, so Italiano!
> 
> Ooh, this cat’s voice is smooth and greasy, love it


Fred Buscaglione. Patton did 3, maybe 4 of his tunes in the Mondo Cane shows, and I severely dig them. But Fred seriously slays me. So saxy.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Fred Buscaglione. Patton did 3, maybe 4 of his tunes in the Mondo Cane shows, and I severely dig them. But Fred seriously slays me. So saxy.


I will spend some time with Fred tomorrow while I am working for the devil to pay off the debt on my soul. Herp derp. I am working for myself tomorrow.

I think it is beddy bye time for this guy who still argues on the internet for some stupid reason.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2018)

someone on this site posted a video by these guys (Ningen Isu)...now i have a dozen of their videos bookmarked....but this is my favorite.
like watching a librarian, a bestbuy employ, and uncle fester rock the fuck out


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2018)

To this day, I regret missing this party.


----------



## TimBar (Dec 6, 2018)

I mostly listen to cars overhead running across the bridge. Late at night there is much less traffic, just the occation freight truck...but usually can hear the crickets in summer...tough being a troll


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> someone on this site posted a video by these guys (Ningen Isu)...now i have a dozen of their videos bookmarked....but this is my favorite.
> like watching a librarian, a bestbuy employ, and uncle fester rock the fuck out


Wow! Love it! Ever hear of the Japanese band Polysics? Love that stuff. 
All I have right now is this TMBG song.





Walking stick
Lobster shell
Cellophane
Acid bath
Legal pad
Nitrogen 
Avocado 
Sleeping bag 
Rope 
Money for dope

Russian hat 
Safety glass 
Jumping beans 
Hand grenade 
Almanac 
Butcher block 
Finger cymbals 
Liquid soap 
Money for dope

Opera glasses 
Letter of introduction 
Rubber gloves 
Chewing gum 
Antenna 
Magic marker 
Edna Ferber novel 
Baking soda 
Cobra venom 
Poker caddy 
Money for dope (Check!) 
Banjolin (Check!) 
A dozen oysters on the half-shell (Check!) Wooden leg (Check!) 
Galvanized tub (Check!) 
Money for dope

Aw (oh) 
Ice cube tray (Check!) 
Gasoline (Check!) 
Savings bond (Check!) 
Laughing gas (Check!) 
Butter churn (Check!) 
Pesticide (Check!) 
Autograph from Julian Cope (Check! Check!) Money for dope

Whipping cream (Check!) 
Table salt (Check!) 
Butter wedge (Check!) 
Chafing dish (Check!) 
Backing track (Check!) 
Slot machine (Check!) 
Hockey mask (Check!) 
Isotope (Check!) 

Money for dope

Swimming goggles 
Penicillin 
Needle-nose pliers 
Lighter fluid 
Sarsaparilla 
Magnet 
Axe 
Woolen blanket 
1997 calendar 
Potato peeler 
Money for dope (Check!) 
Water skis (Check!) 
Preserved barn owl skeleton (Check!) 
Fake mustache (Check!) 
Bucket of lye (Check!) 

Money for dope 

Money for dope

Aw Aw 

Money for dope (Check!) 
Banjolin (Check!) 
A dozen oysters on the half-shell (Check!) Wooden leg (Check!) 
Galvanized tub (Check!)

Money for dope 
Money for dope 
Money for dope


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> someone on this site posted a video by these guys (Ningen Isu)...now i have a dozen of their videos bookmarked....but this is my favorite.
> like watching a librarian, a bestbuy employ, and uncle fester rock the fuck out


You're welcome.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 6, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> John Medeski’s Mad Skill


Missed this one last time i stopped by.. I'll have to check that out... love me some medeski... and Schofield


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 6, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Missed this one last time i stopped by.. I'll have to check that out... love me some medeski... and Schofield


Haven’t heard from ol’ John for a while, that record is hot shit.

I have seen both Medeski and Sco live a bunch of times, I like jazz a lot. Cheers.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 6, 2018)

I watched this twice today, well, mostly listened.





Love The Delirium.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 7, 2018)

We lost another one...RIP Pete Shelley of the Buzzcocks.


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 7, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> We lost another one...RIP Pete Shelley of the Buzzcocks.


RIP


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2018)

"No one here gets out alive" - J Morrison

"It;s a dead man's party. Everybody's coming, leave your body at the door" - D Elfman

"There's something very wrong with us...so let's go out tonight" - D Valentine.

"Death May Be Your Santa Claus" - I Hunter

"Remember. Death is not the end." - N Cave


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Dec 7, 2018)

Nice one @too larry. Mark Knopfler is a damn good picker, and one of my absolute favorite guitarists.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Nice one @too larry. Mark Knopfler is a damn good picker, and one of my absolute favorite guitarists.


Weird Al takes on Dire Straits.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Weird Al takes on Dire Straits.


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Weird Al takes on Dire Straits.


Too damn funny. Thanks.


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Nice one @too larry. Mark Knopfler is a damn good picker, and one of my absolute favorite guitarists.


I was a big fan in the 80's. A couple of my faves.


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2018)

And when I was 21 and heart broken, this got lots of airplay in Larry Land.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 7, 2018)

too larry said:


> I was a big fan in the 80's. A couple of my faves.


I've really enjoyed his solo work. He just released an album in the past couple months, pretty solid effort in my opinion.


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I've really enjoyed his solo work. He just released an album in the past couple months, pretty solid effort in my opinion.


He's also done some killer albums with other singers/muscians. Mostly ladies, but he did do some work with some guy named Chet.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 7, 2018)

too larry said:


> He's also done some killer albums with other singers/muscians. Mostly ladies, but he did do some work with some guy named Chet.


Yes! How could I forget to mention that?  I love his album with Chet, they had such remarkable chemistry.


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2018)

Chet was the real deal. Could play any style. But he owned the classy county songs of the 60's.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2018)

I probably dropped this in the 'instrumentals' thread, but if you missed it......I've been at several shows where this was performed, and unfailing you feel a tenseness in the audience, or maybe just me. I still get tense watching this clip....how could no one screw it up? Bromberg's Big Band shows were so killer, and there are very few clips of their prime.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 7, 2018)

“Keep our hearts from breaking,
Beating still, six feet deep..
A funeral for all the love we've lost—
We'll bury yesterday..
Things I've never said before,
Always six feet deep..”


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2018)

I tried to give Charlie Daniels a like, but I get "you do not have permission to perform this action ?????


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I tried to give Charlie Daniels a like, but I get "you do not have permission to perform this action ?????


Now RIU has an automated music critic.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2018)

too larry said:


>


whoa...the sound of a great instrument with a man that knows how to drive !


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 9, 2018)

Polly Jean and the Hats

"when you call my name in rapture
I volunteer myself for murder"

Nice intro, Dave.


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 9, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


Johnette [ and James] return to milk the hit for some income.

You'd have never found a bigger J Napolitano fan than me through their run of major label lps. She had it all except mass success....voice, looks, tunes....a band.

A few years after they were dropped, CB disbanded, and Pretty and Twisted failed, and she was a solo opening act in clubs for Steve Wynn in front of dozens - when she could get a gig - she dropped in a 'fan site'. About 20 people in it. She castigated and threatened legal action because members were passing around copies of a CB album rejected by their label before being dropped.. I reminded the B otch that we were likely her only active fan base in totality, and she should be grateful there were people left that still cared. She did not agree to put it mildly. The mouth on that woman ! But she sure could sing back in the day.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 9, 2018)

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 9, 2018)

Cheers


----------



## torontoke (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 11, 2018)

King Crimson. Here's one, but not a lot on Youtube unfortunately...


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 11, 2018)

Heavy metal music and 2 badass female vocalists? Hell yes...


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2018)

injinji said:


>


she sounds a bit like Rickie Lee Jones, which is a big compliment.


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 14, 2018)

too larry said:


>


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2018)

why don't you come with me little girl...on a magic carpet ride?


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2018)

I think I live my life to these lyrics sometimes


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 22, 2018)

“You got a fast car, I want a ticket to anywhere,
Maybe we make a deal? Maybe together we can get somewhere?
Any place is better! Starting from zero, got nothing to lose..
Maybe we'll make something,
Me myself I got nothing to prove..

You got a fast car, I got a plan to get us outta here!
I been working at the convenience store, managed to save just a little bit of money, and we won't have to drive too far—
Just 'cross the border and into the city!
You and I can both get jobs, finally see what it means to be living..

See my old man's got a problem, he lives with a bottle—that's the way it is,
He says his body's too old for working, his body's too young to looking like this..
When momma went off and left him, she wanted more from life than he could give,
I said “Somebody's gotta take care of him!” so I quit school and that's what I did..”


----------



## crimsonecho (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 22, 2018)

Does anybody actually like this song? I must admit it's catchy. But the lyrics are a sign of the times.


----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2018)

NASHVILLE, Tenn. — Oct 25, 2018
A record label representative says Tony Joe White, the country bluesman and hit songwriter behind such successes as "Polk Salad Annie" and "Rainy Night in Georgia," has died. He was 75.

Featuring Shelby Lynn.

.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 24, 2018)

merry christmas


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Bodyne (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Bodyne (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 24, 2018)

RIP Chuck Mosley -- We Care A Lot! ["about disease, baby, rock hudson, rock, yeah !]
FNM pre Mike Patton. "It's a dirty song, but someone's gotta sing it".


----------



## Wavels (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


>


Upside down left handed ax...classic!


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 28, 2018)

I miss the Eagles.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 28, 2018)

Hit like a Girl!
She just didn't want to quit!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2018)

No one ever said I sounded better/ as good as Engelbert on karaoke night. Didn't matter. I got credit with the ladies for the effort.


----------



## Spoofer (Dec 30, 2018)

Tidal


----------



## Wavels (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Gmz (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy new year everyone! ))))))


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Natethenewb (Jan 2, 2019)

Reject - merkules 
Drugs & liquor - merkules 
Unstoppable - for the fallen dreams


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


>


This tune reminds me how bad I thought it sucked when I heard a new KISS song on the radio, and not knowing it was KISS, I really liked it [ I Was Made for Loving You ], and at the end of it, the DJ says it was KISS. Aaargh! I hated KISS. This ain't exactly the same, because I knew it was gonna be Randy Newman. but because it's a JGG post, I played it. Liked it. Very surprised, because I strongly have never cared for Randy Newman. Except the duets with Rob Zombie.


----------



## Natethenewb (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 3, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> This tune reminds me how bad I thought it sucked when I heard a new KISS song on the radio, and not knowing it was KISS, I really liked it [ I Was Made for Loving You ], and at the end of it, the DJ says it was KISS. Aaargh! I hated KISS. This ain't exactly the same, because I knew it was gonna be Randy Newman. but because it's a JGG post, I played it. Liked it. Very surprised, because I strongly have never cared for Randy Newman. Except the duets with Rob Zombie.


Lol. You're good shit, Amos. I'm glad you enjoyed it. 

Love your stories.


----------



## Wavels (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 4, 2019)

Maybe not so much listening to, as watching Marissa Mell !  [Mike Patton brought me here ]
Deep Deep Down


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 4, 2019)

Patton even sings the trumpet parts. shadang! Deep Deep Down


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 5, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Maybe not so much listening to, as watching Marissa Mell !  [Mike Patton brought me here ]
> Deep Deep Down


I need a lil more meat on the bone.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2019)

The *GREAT* Jimmy Hall *is *the truth.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2019)

Be happy for me. I just found an entire concert from 1977 - David Bromberg and his Big Band on YouTube. Still performing to this day, I've seen him many times, but all after 1986. He / they played every and any style you wanted at every show. Can't be more happy to have found it. Just a couple clips here....so hard to choose which ones.

The first time, and everytime I saw this performed live, I'd nearly hold my breath thru the solos.....so many notes and they'd never miss a one. Kills me to this day, so my Sunday gift to all of you, and what a gift for me. And now, the amazing David Bromberg Band / 1977.






And just for fun.....thanks for watching. I'm ripped, and haven't even toked yet.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2019)

I * think * the cat on harmonica is John Sebastian. Please correct me if it's not. "And furthermore..."


----------



## Wavels (Jan 7, 2019)

Yup...this guy...


----------



## Wavels (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2019)

Wavels said:


> Yup...this guy...


Those guys had a string of very good singles, but surprisingly JS never had much of a solo career.


----------



## too larry (Jan 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> The *GREAT* Jimmy Hall *is *the truth.


When I was a kid, Dothan Al was about the only place around with decent concerts. Wet Willie came though every summer, so I saw them quite a few times.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2019)

too larry said:


> When I was a kid, Dothan Al was about the only place around with decent concerts. Wet Willie came though every summer, so I saw them quite a few times.


Yessiree, they came through Roanoke, Va many times playing the Coffee Pot mostly, a very small venue. After a couple times through, you'd have to know somebody to get tickets. Clubs over coliseums any day.


----------



## too larry (Jan 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Yessiree, they came through Roanoke, Va many times playing the Coffee Pot mostly, a very small venue. After a couple times through, you'd have to know somebody to get tickets. Clubs over coliseums any day.


The Civic Center in Dothan holds 3100 folks, so. . . . . . 

These days I see shows at The Moon in Tally. The main bar holds 1500 and the Silver Moon section holds another 200. We've done both. Tickets are 10 bucks more for the Silver Moon. But everyone has a seat, and there are bars real close. The sound is much better than at the Tuck {Tally Civic Center}. Scott Carswell, the cat who used to run The Tuck is in charge. He gets some good names in there.


----------



## too larry (Jan 7, 2019)

I saw these guys a bunch too. Better show than sound.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2019)

I wasn't big on J Geils Band, but they came through every year it seemed. Not worth posting a clip of them, but a good opportunity to post this chestnut that Geils weakly covered.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Those guys had a string of very good singles, but surprisingly JS never had much of a solo career.


Well, he had this going for him.

Sort of a nice mellow melody.


----------



## Wavels (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2019)

Wavels said:


> Well, he had this going for him.
> 
> Sort of a nice mellow melody.


Ummm.......like I said....lol. A nice paycheck, I guess.



xtsho said:


>


Man, I liked this a lot, then I watched this video. What a whiner !


----------



## xtsho (Jan 8, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


>



I just listened to the entire Cure Kiss Me cd last night. When that came out I was playing it 24/7. Good times.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Ummm.......like I said....lol. A nice paycheck, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I liked this a lot, then I watched this video. What a whiner !


That live version isn't the best. The studio version is gold though.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 8, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


>


*The Cure finishing new album, confirm 2019 tour dates*
https://consequenceofsound.net/2018/12/the-cure-new-album-2019-tour-dates/


No North American dates so far. I sure hope they come to Portland.


----------



## too larry (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 8, 2019)

xtsho said:


>


 Hodgson now hocks tiny little ineffective dehumidifiers and other trinkets on Amazon, unfortunately I found out about the dehumidifier the hard way


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 8, 2019)

xtsho said:


> That live version isn't the best. The studio version is gold though.


This is one band that I definitely prefer the studio cuts but I wanted to mix them up, I saw them last in 04 or 5, thanks for the heads up on the tour


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2019)

Good to see three of my ex gfs are getting over me.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Good to see three of my ex gfs are getting over me.


Your taste in ex girlfriends is impeccable.


----------



## too larry (Jan 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


I used to listen to a show called Rockabilly and Blue Hour on NPR. My camp schedule is screwed, so not sure if it still comes on on Sunday nights or not, but. . . . .

https://rockabillynbluesradio.libsyn.com/


----------



## too larry (Jan 8, 2019)

I did do the dirty deed a couple of three weeks ago. To offset my winter beard.


----------



## Wavels (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 9, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 9, 2019)

Wavels said:


>


Perfect tune to set as your smartphone alarm to start another strange day, in these strange times, living life in the big city.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Natethenewb (Jan 10, 2019)

Eamon with the voice of an angel, one of my favourite hooks.


----------



## too larry (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2019)

Vince Gill and the NGDB.


----------



## too larry (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2019)

*Hot Tuna w/ David Bromberg: I Know You Rider*


----------



## xtsho (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 10, 2019)

She died way too young. Tammi Terrell is an unknown gem.

This is one of my top ten songs.








I love this song. Tammi is so beautiful.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 10, 2019)

Some local bands from back in the day..










My old friend Alex, in this homage to the movie Psycho. Rest in peace brother


----------



## Wavels (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)

Noles and Blue Devils. Good guys up one at the half.

http://seminoles.leanplayer.com/


----------



## Wavels (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 13, 2019)

I am not a fan of the material girl. but some years ago, I hooked up w/ a fine filly and stayed the night. She was an aerobics teacher, and had a cassette box that played both sides of one of her mixed tapes over and over, including this one. So bring on the hate...I dig this one.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2019)

Never get tired of this one.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 14, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


Last night at my stealth camp I was listening to NPR {surprise surprise} and heard David Jacobs-Strain for the first time. When I got home today and looked into his music, this was one of that came up a lot.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## JohnDee (Jan 15, 2019)

When I'm not listening to early Joni Mitchell, or Bob Dylan...I listen to Michael Hurley and the Clamtones


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2019)

The best local band for years in Roanoke, Va circa late 70s and 80s; they had a killer guitarist [ MIlton Swing] and a bass player [ Danny Counts ] who wrote original songs like Twat Bugs, You Can't Drive a City Transit Naked, Smoking Marijuana Cigarettes and Watching Porn......and this one.

*The Fabulous Flys-I'm Hung*
*



*


----------



## too larry (Jan 15, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> The best local band for years in Roanoke, Va circa late 70s and 80s; they had a killer guitarist [ MIlton Swing] and a bass player [ Danny Counts ] who wrote original songs like Twat Bugs, You Can't Drive a City Transit Naked, Smoking Marijuana Cigarettes and Watching Porn......and this one.
> 
> *The Fabulous Flys-I'm Hung*
> *
> ...


I never caught any shows on that side of the state, but I lived in Norfolk, Chesapeake and Suffolk in '82 and 83. Saw lots of shows within 50-75 miles of the Navy base. Being a sailor, I drank way too much to remember most of them.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2019)

^ That guy's a creep.

*PJ Harvey feat. Thom Yorke - This Mess We're In*

*



*


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 16, 2019)

^ That's great. Never heard that track. Excellent.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2019)

Nick Cave "That's a one-take video. Nothing is rehearsed at all except we sit on this 'love seat'. We didn't know each other well, and this thing happens while we're making the video. There's a certain awkwardness, and afterwards it's like, oh..." So you were beginning the relationship in this three-minute video? "Yeah, exactly."


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2019)

David lights up like a Christmas tree when Kev takes the solo. 2016.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2019)

Set Two Opener from last night's Playing in the Sand.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2019)

Superb.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 19, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Superb.


Yeah, I need more Dolly in my life.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2019)

Some jam this morning. These guys are new to me, but since I just completed another one of those revolutions this week. . . . . . . .


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2019)

Bill....is still dead. Ladies and gents, one of my exes.


----------



## Natethenewb (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Natethenewb (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 19, 2019)

doobie brothers...black water


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2019)

_her tail alone could tell you tales





_


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 20, 2019)

Natethenewb said:


>


----------



## Wavels (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Bodean (Jan 20, 2019)

The colemine records 45 playlist is so funky.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2019)

Bodean said:


> The colemine records 45 playlist is so funky.


Change a couple of notes, and you've got Average White Band "Pick Up the Pieces".


----------



## Bodean (Jan 20, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Change a couple of notes, and you've got Average White Band "Pick Up the Pieces".


Very similar. Good ear.


----------



## OJAE (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm still on the Playing in the Sand {year two}.


----------



## Wavels (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Natethenewb (Jan 22, 2019)

Cleaning and dancing my ass off this morning


----------



## Natethenewb (Jan 23, 2019)

Sorry neighbours I know it's early.


----------



## Wavels (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2019)

"WE're gonna smoke this joint...until we sound like Pink Floyd"


----------



## Icemud420 (Jan 25, 2019)

Listening to one of my good friends 1st Music Video Releases.. Check it out! Song Voyxez (Voices) by Def Star.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 26, 2019)

RIP Benjamin Orr


----------



## xtsho (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Bodean (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2019)

Bodean said:


>


THose guys should get gigs playing at halftime.


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2019)

Bodean said:


>


You can tell the crowd knew when the funky part was coming. Not their first rodeo.


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2019)

So if a marching band doesn't march are they a milling band?


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2019)

One of THE best LP opening tracks, imo.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 27, 2019)

xtsho said:


> RIP Benjamin Orr


Did not know he died! ..Humm?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 27, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> Did not know he died! ..Humm?


He died almost twenty years ago.




Amos Otis said:


>


That's one of my favorite cars songs. I saw them back in 1978 or 1979 at the Paramount theater in Portland OR and then again in the mid eighties at the Memorial coliseum. Good times.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 27, 2019)

xtsho said:


> He died almost twenty years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well that would explain why I didn't hear about it recently! LOL ..only reason I asked is I used to see these guys in clubs around town once in a while back in the 80's, mainly Ocasek but in fairness Ocasek was easier to spot in the crowd


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## redivider (Jan 28, 2019)

nothing like some Nickelback to unwind. lol


----------



## too larry (Jan 28, 2019)

Love that loose sting bass opening.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2019)

Que voz deliciosa


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## redivider (Jan 29, 2019)

Bwahaha torpedo that mood...

anyways I've put this artist on here before ..... filled with wonderful 80's nostalgia, aggressive basslines and heart pumping beats. If you didn't know him now you do - Danger!











oh yea... that's the stuff....


----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 30, 2019)

Listening to "Morning Joe" on MSNBC.


----------



## Wavels (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2019)

0:00 - Samba de uma nota só
3:08 - Chega de Saudade 
5:19 - O barquinho 
7:22 - Água de beber


----------



## xtsho (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 1, 2019)

I know it's Friday, but I don't wanna wait.


----------



## Wavels (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2019)

Even if the tune sucked - and it doesn't - the pics alone should enhance your....mood.


----------



## Wavels (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2019)

Wavels said:


>


Posted that yesterday in the " 60's" thread, along with a link to an article on her death.


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 1, 2019)

By request from Ralph Northam


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> By request from Ralph Northam


That guy's toast.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 2, 2019)

@JohnGlennsGarden 

I think you're ready.


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 3, 2019)

Was not was (or was, is not and now is?)


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 3, 2019)

Bought a Daddy Cool CD and getting in to it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2019)

That Old Black Magic by the Heppest of the Hep.


----------



## oldtimer54 (Feb 6, 2019)

Korn
Lucinda Williams


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 6, 2019)

locals.. had so few songs they would open and close with this one


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## mezzomario (Feb 7, 2019)

j pop radio


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## SCJedi (Feb 7, 2019)

A recording I made of Russ Barenberg, Jerry Douglas and Edgar Meyer from Merlefest 4/30/2004


----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2019)

Men Without Shame


----------



## xtsho (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2019)

Marcus King Band going county.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=3&v=VPIAy13xzjA


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 9, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


>


Loved the Cannibals!








Oh the memories.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 9, 2019)

Most people don't understand the influence this band had.

I have a collection of their CD's. I was listening to them in the US when they were an underground band. And still to this day nobody knows who they are or the impact they made. Today nobody knows who Ian Curtis is. But some know New Order the name the band took after Ian's suicide. Sad

A movie was made about their story. It's worth watching. https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0421082/


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 9, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Most people don't understand the influence this band had.
> 
> I have a collection of their CD's. I was listening to them in the US when they were an underground band. And still to this day nobody knows who they are or the impact they made. Today nobody knows who Ian Curtis is. But some know New Order the name the band took after Ian's suicide. Sad
> 
> A movie was made about their story. It's worth watching. https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0421082/


..one more


----------



## xtsho (Feb 9, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> ..one more


I never thought I'd find anyone else that knew that song. It's one of my favorites. I have the CD. Yes CD not a collection of mp3's. I also have Permanent, The Peel Sessions, and The Best Of. I have some other stuff but can't remember what. Great music.

Edit:

Had to listen to it again.


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 10, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I never thought I'd find anyone else that knew that song. It's one of my favorites. I have the CD. Yes CD not a collection of mp3's. I also have Permanent, The Peel Sessions, and The Best Of. I have some other stuff but can't remember what. Great music.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Had to listen to it again.


That's kind of what I said when I saw you posted that, takes me back to my days living on the low-rent end of Beacon Hill with Joycie, don't know if I want to revisit all those memories again tho

Someone else we used to listen to from that time period..


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 10, 2019)

And while Joyce introduced me to the more esoteric, my own tastes ran more hardcore. Here's some more locals from that same time period


----------



## Sativied (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> Someone else we used to listen to from that time period..


I posted "City Drops..." not long ago somewhere....who knows w/ all the threads....but the reason I copped the Jim Carroll lp was because I'd heard he had some sort of connection to BOC. Other than the one tune, that lp pretty much sucked. "People who Died" was used at the end of one of those people vs zombie movies which was pretty cool.



Sativied said:


>


Comedy genius !


----------



## xtsho (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2019)

Carly....baby.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 15, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2019)

Literally a killer foot massage.


----------



## Lethidox (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Lethidox (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Lethidox (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 17, 2019)

"Barry White used to work....but man, you put this on, the hoes just go wild."


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 17, 2019)

Even Steve Earl can't ruin this.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Lethidox (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Lethidox (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Lethidox (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## JohnDee (Feb 18, 2019)

OK...so I'm stoned and you have to deal with my rambling diatribe. Big life long Joni Mitchell fan. Scan forward a few decades and I have a musician friend in Minneapolis...I grew for him and his buddies. He was a sax player but was totally enchanted by Jaco Pastprious...a name I was unfamiliar with.
I researched this and discovered that Jaco was instrumental in developing Joni's "new" jazz based sound she introduced in Hejira.

So now I am going back and listening to all the Joni songs that contain Jaco bass lines...in order to fully appreciate Jaco's role in Joni's music...which was powerful.


----------



## F&N (Feb 18, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


>


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 18, 2019)

(I know one)


----------



## reynescabruner (Feb 19, 2019)

Listening to Freddie Mercury's songs.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 19, 2019)

*BREAKING BENJAMIN Announces North American Tour With CHEVELLE, THREE DAYS GRACE; BLABBERMOUTH.NET Presale Available*

They not coming anywhere near me so Fuck'em!


----------



## too larry (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 19, 2019)

"It's so lonely honey, in the state of Maine." Kick out the jams, brothers and sisters !


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Bodean (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## blake9999 (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Feb 22, 2019)

This has been made in a way to make the vocals go from headphone to headphone, sounds really trippy, loads of songs in this fashion too


----------



## Bodean (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Bodean (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Jimbuktoo (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 23, 2019)

One of my best friend's woulda been 95, today. Happy Birthday to a Van Lear Rose.


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## tstick (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 23, 2019)

tstick said:


>


NIce. Singer sounds a bit like a powerhouse version of Billy Squier.


----------



## tstick (Feb 23, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> NIce. Singer sounds a bit like a powerhouse version of Billy Squier.


I think he's a dead ringer for this guy:


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 23, 2019)

tstick said:


> I think he's a dead ringer for this guy:


I don't hear that at all, but though I didn't care for much Paul Rogers [ looking at you Bad Company ], the Fire and Water album by Free is still a stunning work.


----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Lethidox (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Lethidox (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Lethidox (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Bodean (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 28, 2019)

_
"shame about Jefferino, can't seem to turn him around"_


----------



## too larry (Feb 28, 2019)

Had to take a bread from AT thru hiker videos. This is the time of the year when everyone is stepping off at Springer, and you need to watch their first video at least, to find out if you want to spend the next 4-6 months with them. The ones you want to hear more from post 4 minute videos, while the ones you can't stand talk for 30 minutes a day saying nothing.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 1, 2019)

Ice T


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 1, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Body Count


oh man that album was worth a pretty penny around my way seen that shit for $200.

No idea why. it was a dope album. Not sure why it was priced so high. Would have been around 2002-ish so the album had some years on it already.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 1, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> oh man that album was worth a pretty penny around my way seen that shit for $200.
> 
> No idea why. it was a dope album. Not sure why it was priced so high. Would have been around 2002-ish so the album had some years on it already.



I bought two copies when it first came out. I have an unopened CD in a box in the garage. People were amazed that a bunch of black guys could put out music like this. It was Ice T giving the music industry the middle finger. He said "We can do that too".


----------



## xtsho (Mar 1, 2019)

On a female singer kick today


----------



## xtsho (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 1, 2019)

And the finally. The best ever...


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 1, 2019)

Sade is my personal favorite female vocalist. Just something about her voice.
But ya this is what I am currently listening to. 





Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 1, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 1, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 1, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 1, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 1, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## atxlsgun (Mar 1, 2019)

Mozzy


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 1, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 1, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 1, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 1, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Cheers


Isn't this being used in Dodge truck commercials now?


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2019)

This guy is a friend of an AT thru hiker I'm following this season. Best music in hiker videos so far this year. {the Yogi possibilities are strong with this tune}


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## 2WorldsFrog (Mar 1, 2019)

Ed Wynne's (Ozric Tentacles) new album "Shimmer Into Nature" 
Awesome garden music!
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_msBFOMXdAATg66k7DKgmiVA9JaqDdh4PQ


----------



## Jimbuktoo (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Jimbuktoo (Mar 1, 2019)

Double post!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 2, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Isn't this being used in Dodge truck commercials now?


lol not really sure. I haven't watched tv in years. But it wouldn't surprise me.

Cheers


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 2, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


>


^ this..


..or this? (You don't get both)


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 2, 2019)

.. line-up, or you'll end up on 'the list'


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 2, 2019)

Chopin.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2019)

Happy birthday Doc.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 3, 2019)

"I'm searching my symbols looking for a pistol to laser you out"


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 4, 2019)

New While She Sleeps album. Hope am not the only one in here who's into this kind of music 

Jacob


----------



## OJAE (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 5, 2019)

_"one side's hate and one is hope"
_


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 7, 2019)

Just found this stuff. It's Gangsta!


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 7, 2019)

Headed to Jamie Johnson tomorrow night!!!


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 9, 2019)

_"How does it feel to be invisible; to know the future and not be miserable?"





_


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## vertnugs (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## vertnugs (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 11, 2019)

too larry said:


>


Groovy! Just how I'd imagine Chris Rock as lead vocalist.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2019)

Pre Mike Patton, w/ Chuck Mosely.


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Lovenug (Mar 16, 2019)

ltecato said:


>


These dudes take me back to my teens 1st smoking weed and hash with friends


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## knight mare (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## socaljoe (Mar 17, 2019)

I just read that Dick Dale has died. RIP to the King of Surf Guitar.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 17, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> I just read that Dick Dale has died. RIP to the King of Surf Guitar.


Thanks, surf's one of my favorite genres


----------



## too larry (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 18, 2019)

I've had the pleasure of being in nicks shoes! Man I miss my parents!


----------



## Schwagg#12 (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Lovenug (Mar 19, 2019)

Fram da bess pon jam-rock to da moons rock. we na pay attention dem bad mind ppl. Wi aal one ppl. one worl. no bossman. Nuh one say wah dem do r weh I n I affi go. Spread luv nuh dread luv.


----------



## Me & My friend (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Lovenug (Mar 19, 2019)

Love it!! And I gotta chu with a beautiful one, live and direct


----------



## Lovenug (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 20, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 20, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 20, 2019)

Officially my new favorite band.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 20, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Officially my new favorite band.


This song almost made me consider opening a speakeasy .

Here is a fun one for all those french speakers out there. EVen those who don't speak french can get the main point of the song.






Cheers


----------



## Lovenug (Mar 20, 2019)

Legend!! Was just listening back on this guy last week for the 1st time in yeeears!! So cool to see ppl still bangin roots in 2019. Man I love this community more and more


----------



## Hibbird (Mar 20, 2019)

Blue cheese how are these looking people


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 20, 2019)

Lovenug said:


> Legend!! Was just listening back on this guy last week for the 1st time in yeeears!! So cool to see ppl still bangin roots in 2019. Man I love this community more and more


Fun story. Well for me lol
Back in 99/2000 ish, a friend of mine had a birthday. We went to a spot in Toronto, Canada, called the rivolli. It was open mic night and this guy none of us had ever seen there gets up on stage after handing the DJ a CD of beats to play.
The guy (who we later learned was known as Roots Manuva) then proceeded to do his entire album, " Brand new secondhand " .
I have seen A LOT of great live shows of all genres, with Jame Brown actually being the most impressive lol , but Roots Manuva destroyed the place that night and I have been a huge fan ever since. He is incredible.
This is my all time favorite if I had to choose.






Cheers


----------



## Lovenug (Mar 20, 2019)

Lookin sweet brothajust make sure there gettin some that cool breeze down below they breaches is all I’d say just sos yeah don’t get bugs or unnecessary moisture buildup


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 20, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## Lovenug (Mar 20, 2019)

Dude? Say what!? I’m soo jealous!! You’ve seen James brown and roots, you must’ve been so like wtf just happened. What a awesome random night. Id love to see him live with James brown imagine


----------



## Actuosity (Mar 20, 2019)

rather peaceful for me here:


----------



## Hibbird (Mar 20, 2019)

Lovenug said:


> Lookin sweet brothajust make sure there gettin some that cool breeze down below they breaches is all I’d say just sos yeah don’t get bugs or unnecessary moisture buildup


Cheers mate humidity is at 45 so should be okay at week 6 flower


----------



## Lovenug (Mar 20, 2019)

No worries good job dude. What kinda setup do you have going, if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## Hibbird (Mar 20, 2019)

Lovenug said:


> No worries good job dude. What kinda setup do you have going, if you don’t mind me asking?


Just 4 cotton smart pots 12L mate nowt special it's just a hobby realy I like the look and the smoke


----------



## xtsho (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 20, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Fun story. Well for me lol
> Back in 99/2000 ish, a friend of mine had a birthday. We went to a spot in Toronto, Canada, called the rivolli. It was open mic night and this guy none of us had ever seen there gets up on stage after handing the DJ a CD of beats to play.
> The guy (who we later learned was known as Roots Manuva) then proceeded to do his entire album, " Brand new secondhand " .
> I have seen A LOT of great live shows of all genres, with Jame Brown actually being the most impressive lol , but Roots Manuva destroyed the place that night and I have been a huge fan ever since. He is incredible.
> ...


I saw James Brown once at the Montreal Jazz Festival in the early 90s it was one of the best shows I've seen in my life. the man was unbelievable in person


----------



## Lovenug (Mar 21, 2019)

One of my all time favorites


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2019)

New girl I heard today on Fresh Air. I like her so far.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 21, 2019)

Local boys, used to play at the Rat in Kenmore (too) often..


----------



## Lovenug (Mar 21, 2019)

If yh dweet this good don’t ever stop sharing what you got with the world


----------



## Schwagg#12 (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 22, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Cheers


Damn man,such a good album.Ive got a couple on a broken ipod.time to download.i always like this one


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 23, 2019)

A song for trolls.


----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Mellow old School (Mar 25, 2019)

Red Hot Chili Peppers,* Stadium Arcadium album...
*


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Mar 27, 2019)

(One of the best remixes I've heard ^^^ there's a whole album of Biggie Vs Frank Sinatra called Blue Eyes Meets Bed-Stuy)


----------



## Flowki (Mar 28, 2019)

I can't really think of a better female rapper, you'd probably have to go local. Shame she dropped out, could have done with some albums from her when rap turned to modern shit early millennium.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 29, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 29, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Cheers


One of the greatest to ever rock the mic.

DJ Khaled bit his entire shit...


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 29, 2019)

.. close but not 5, 41 more, Good luck Jim


----------



## too larry (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)

Happy b-day Eric. {74}


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 30, 2019)

I think Buck Dharma is a very overlooked guitar player. Some of his solo's were epic. I saw them live multiple times back in the day.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I think Buck Dharma is a very overlooked guitar player. Some of his solo's were epic. I saw them live multiple times back in the day.


Agreed.


----------



## Redeye 420 (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Mar 31, 2019)

I throw this one at you all.


----------



## Redeye 420 (Mar 31, 2019)

*



*


----------



## Redeye 420 (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## thump easy (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## thump easy (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## thump easy (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## thump easy (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## SODesiresB (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 4, 2019)

better moves than Morrison


----------



## xtsho (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Apr 5, 2019)

Before Scott got his Jesus complex.


----------



## Schwagg#12 (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Apr 7, 2019)

What a tune.

Jacob


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2019)

I heard this on Radio Margaritaville as I was getting ready for work. A great tune that doesn't get a ton of air time.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 8, 2019)

too larry said:


> I heard this on Radio Margaritaville as I was getting ready for work. A great tune that doesn't get a ton of air time.


I barely understood a couple of words of this when it was released. Time hasn't changed it one bit.


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I barely understood a couple of words of this when it was released. Time hasn't changed it one bit.


That's Van the Man.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 8, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2019)

Happy birthday Carl.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 9, 2019)

The beginning 

1972 The Scorpions


----------



## xtsho (Apr 9, 2019)

I rode around on my skateboard with this blaring out of my Sanyo cassette player that took four D cell batteries back in 1979-80. We were smoking Colombian Gold, Jamaican, Thai Sticks,. Panama Red, etc... back then.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 9, 2019)

This too


----------



## xtsho (Apr 9, 2019)

The beginning of metal....


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 12, 2019)

too larry said:


>


Extra points if you know who produced the somewhat ground breaking video.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 12, 2019)

Best audio of this I've heard.


----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Extra points if you know who produced the somewhat ground breaking video.


I did not know. But Google tells me it was Godley and Creme.


----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Best audio of this I've heard.


I had never heard of those guys until the last few years. I saw Rory on ACL, then checked out some of their work. Who knew acid rock came from guys in suits and ties.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> I had never heard of those guys until the last few years. I saw Rory on ACL, then checked out some of their work. Who knew acid rock came from guys in suits and ties.


I posted this on the 'heavy metal' thread = aka Judas Priest tribute thread 
Also circa 1966


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> I did not know. But Google tells me it was Godley and Creme.


Refugees from the best worst band in the world. 1972 [ and they don't give a ... ]


----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I posted this on the 'heavy metal' thread = aka Judas Priest tribute thread
> Also circa 1966


They already had the metal hair and black clothes down.


Amos Otis said:


> Refugees from the best worst band in the world. 1972 [ and they don't give a ... ]


This is my best worst band.


----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> They already had the metal hair and black clothes down.
> 
> This is my best worst band.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> They already had the metal hair and black clothes down.


And surely you noticed they all wore one glove. Man did they get ripped off.



too larry said:


> This is my best worst band.


Man, I was just riffing on the song title; didn't mean to imply I thought 10 CC were a crap band. I dig those guys. The first four lps before Creme and Godley split still hold up as some of my preferred all day listening. Unfortunately most people only know them for "I'm Not in Love".

Bonus question: one of these guys wrote hit songs for both the Hollies and the Yardbirds before 10cc. Take a shot?


----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 12, 2019)

all can pass this one on..


----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Lethidox (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 18, 2019)

To my girl and all that hangs on to a good thing.


----------



## Varulv (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 24, 2019)

mental massage on vinyl


----------



## xtsho (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 29, 2019)

Happy birthday Willie. 86 years young,


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 30, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## bssarchives (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (May 2, 2019)




----------



## reynescabruner (May 2, 2019)

When on session, I always play Freddie Mercury's. Love to be in bed all daaay!


----------



## Redeye 420 (May 2, 2019)

reynescabruner said:


> When on session, I always play Freddie Mercury's. Love to be in bed all daaay!


Saw this concert back in 87 with bon Jovi


----------



## Amos Otis (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 4, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (May 4, 2019)




----------



## OJAE (May 5, 2019)

I love this especially as it has a sweet Last of the Mohicans beat


----------



## getogrow (May 5, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 5, 2019)

Joe Jackson is on tonight's {online} Newshour. Damn, this tune came out 40 years ago, when I was a senior in high school.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 5, 2019)

i was always fond of this one


----------



## Lethidox (May 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 11, 2019)

My band makes your band look like amateurs by comparison.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 11, 2019)

Good morning, yw.


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (May 11, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 11, 2019)

As a rule, I don;t do pop. But heard this on a hiking video. Kind of catchy.


----------



## xtsho (May 13, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (May 13, 2019)

too larry said:


> As a rule, I don;t do pop. But heard this on a hiking video. Kind of catchy.



I don't know if I'd call Grouplove pop. They're kind of all over the place. I do like a few of their songs though.


----------



## xtsho (May 14, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (May 14, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (May 14, 2019)




----------



## JonathanT (May 14, 2019)

Alice in chains Rain when I die


----------



## xtsho (May 14, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (May 14, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (May 15, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (May 15, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (May 15, 2019)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 15, 2019)

This came across mike doughty pandora. I'd never heard it. Liked it


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (May 16, 2019)

Bit of Protoje atm...

Jacob


----------



## JonathanT (May 16, 2019)

If you've never heard Alice in chains, give them a listen. Dark stuff.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (May 16, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> If you've never heard Alice in chains, give them a listen. Dark stuff.


Great band. My personal favourite is Would...

Jacob


----------



## JonathanT (May 16, 2019)

My favorite Would have to be Grind


----------



## Redeye 420 (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (May 16, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 16, 2019)

Redeye 420 said:


>


Last night when I was out hiking this came around on the mp3 player.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 16, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## Redeye 420 (May 16, 2019)

Hey green. .


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 16, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## Redeye 420 (May 16, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## Redeye 420 (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 18, 2019)

The Grandpas still have it.
10 CC's Lol Creme on bass solo.
Former Yes lead singer Trevor Horn on 1st lead vocal.
A couple of my exes on 2nd and 3rd lead vocals.

*Producers: Sad Night at the Airfield / Soon / Owner of a Lonely Heart*
*



*


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> The Grandpas still have it.
> 10 CC's Lol Creme on bass solo.
> Former Yes lead singer Trevor Horn on 1st lead vocal.
> A couple of my exes on 2nd and 3rd lead vocals.
> ...


Your ex's always have good gigs. Very nice cut too.

My contractor's son was a huge Yes fan. When they were building my house, I burned him copies of all the Yes, ABW&H, etc, etc that I had in my collection. I had not thought of that in 15 years.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 19, 2019)

Happy b-day Pete.


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2019)

Jack Hall, wondering how sister Donna and brother Jimmy were born with pipes and he got stuck w/ bass guitar.


----------



## medviper (May 19, 2019)

*Stanley Clarke ~ Quite Afternoon (1976)*
*



*


----------



## Rainbow Warrior (May 22, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Cheers


I got taste my man


----------



## Rainbow Warrior (May 22, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Cheers


How do u upload a track?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 22, 2019)

Rainbow Warrior said:


> How do u upload a track?


Copy and paste the YouTube url.

Don't make me regret telling you.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 22, 2019)

idk what all this other music in this thread is but i think we all know who the top 5 rappers are...
@ 45 seconds





but atm i'm listening to this...


----------



## Amos Otis (May 22, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> idk what all this other music in this thread is but i think we all know who the top 5 rappers are...
> @ 45 seconds


@ 3:20 - what classic movie bit is being 'sampled'...sort of?


----------



## outliergenetix (May 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> @ 3:20 - what classic movie bit is being 'sampled'...sort of?


i'd be lying if i said i had ears that good lol


----------



## Amos Otis (May 22, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> i'd be lying if i said i had ears that good lol


I copied the wrong paste. It should be 3:20 of the Chappelle clip.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 22, 2019)

wild


Amos Otis said:


> I copied the wrong paste. It should be 3:20 of the Chappelle clip.


wild guess here but cheech and chong? the guy who bought em the suits for the band? i forget hsi name did he say it when he was getting them weed and chong was like this is grass clippings?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 23, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> wild
> 
> wild guess here but cheech and chong? the guy who bought em the suits for the band? i forget hsi name did he say it when he was getting them weed and chong was like this is grass clippings?


Check it out.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 23, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Check it out.


omg i rememebr that movie but i never woulda guessed that i thought you meant the "its cambodian" part lol of the chappelle clip


----------



## Redeye 420 (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (May 24, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (May 25, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Rainbow Warrior (May 26, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Copy and paste the YouTube url.
> 
> Don't make me regret telling you.


Thanx for that; tune uploaded; hope u don’t regret


----------



## Rainbow Warrior (May 26, 2019)




----------



## GreenHighlander (May 27, 2019)

Rainbow Warrior said:


> How do u upload a track?


I just copy and past like Amos said.





Cheers


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 27, 2019)

RU ready for this? Lynch just hit u up with a dose of the sickness


----------



## Amos Otis (May 27, 2019)

Anybody remember Tracy Nelson?


----------



## Rainbow Warrior (May 27, 2019)

too larry said:


>






One man, one guitar....

Respect goes out to the man!

RW


----------



## Amos Otis (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 30, 2019)

Rainbow Warrior said:


> One man, one guitar....
> 
> Respect goes out to the man!
> 
> RW


I did a Med cruise in 82-83. We drank and bought hash at the African bars in the European port towns {because everyone else charges two prices to sailors}. Every one of them had Bob Marley displays. Some like shrines.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Rainbow Warrior (May 31, 2019)

too larry said:


> I did a Med cruise in 82-83. We drank and bought hash at the African bars in the European port towns {because everyone else charges two prices to sailors}. Every one of them had Bob Marley displays. Some like shrines.


Had the same experience in West Africa in the early 90’s. Everyone loved Marley and Manchester Utd. Strange combination....

Saw Lee “scratch” Perry a couple of days ago...
83 years old, still mad, still great






Have a good one!

RW


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 31, 2019)

Rolling up another swisher listening to beat again, drinking but we concentrating smoke another sweet again, steadily rewinding trying to make some hot shit, OH WHAT JOB THIS IIISSSS!!!


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 1, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


>


Doesn't sound at all as I thought I remembered it.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 1, 2019)

Try this one @Amos Otis (there's been several renditions, though I don't think this one is the original either, I believe it was a man named Pepper)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 1, 2019)

Well, that one kind of sucks, but you're right @Skeet Kuhn Dough , it was Jim Pepper's version that was played in my area back in the day. I'd post it, but you know, 2 versions is about 3 too many.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Well, that one kind of sucks, but you're right @Skeet Kuhn Dough , it was Jim Pepper's version that was played in my area back in the day. I'd post it, but you know, 2 versions is about 3 too many.


Nah, I ain't scared. That's actually the one I was looking for  I was watching a movie from 1996 called "Sleepers" and the original is definitely the superior cut. Nobody's dedicated any songs in this thread, I don't think. This one's for you, player


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 6, 2019)

"I Ain't Gonna Eat Out My Heart Anymore [ so quit it] "


----------



## Rainbow Warrior (Jun 7, 2019)

Give up the Mic to Roots Manuva....


----------



## xtsho (Jun 7, 2019)

He would have been 61 today. 

*Prince Rogers Nelson* (June 7, 1958 – April 21, 2016)

*RIP*


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Rainbow Warrior (Jun 9, 2019)

RIP Dr John!


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 12, 2019)

Mike Patton led me here.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 12, 2019)

Saw Brewer and Shipley several times, the last just a couple years ago. I do have a “More Tokes For Old Folks” T-shirt! Good guys! Good “vibes”!


----------



## too larry (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## medviper (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 13, 2019)

Strolling through Blondie memory lane. I had a thing for her back in the day.







And she's still got it at age 74. No backing vocals or anything.


----------



## Rainbow Warrior (Jun 13, 2019)

One of Jamaica’s finest


----------



## Rainbow Warrior (Jun 14, 2019)

nuff said


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 14, 2019)

Greybush fuckers still bringing the HOOK !


----------



## too larry (Jun 14, 2019)

Came across this on YT. Should go in the love song thread.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 14, 2019)

I watched it all the way through so I wouldn’t interrupt his flow,

Yeeeee Hawwww ,”thAt was some mighty fine picking and a grinning.”


----------



## min444 (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## min444 (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 16, 2019)

Happy Father's Day, Dads.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 16, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Happy Father's Day, Dads.


I was looking for the version by Was, Not Was to add on to your father's day post.
I came across this....and it's EPIC.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 17, 2019)

My girl cried when Chris passed away much too young. This is one of her favorite songs. It was a song written for Sinead O'Connor by Prince. Both Prince and Chris Cornell's passing's were a terrible loss to the music world.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 18, 2019)

xtsho said:


>


 xxxcellent post!
based on a true incident.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jun 18, 2019)

Bit darker but I just can't stop listening to this guy... He kind of reminds me of Eminem in his earlier years. 

Jacob


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 18, 2019)

You like the Blues?
Check Roy Buchanan out.






One of the greatest guitarists that ever picked up the instrument.


----------



## DaFreak (Jun 18, 2019)

Xavier Rudd


----------



## Redeye 420 (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Jun 20, 2019)

420growbooo said:


> New to this place, dont know how to start a talk with ppl here, but i do love music.


Post some music


----------



## Redeye 420 (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Jun 20, 2019)

420growbooo said:


> Yes sorry forgot to add the link. hahaa, it's summer days, I love to listen to some cooling songs.


----------



## Redeye 420 (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 20, 2019)

Redeye 420 said:


>


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 20, 2019)

Redeye 420 said:


>


----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)

I remembered The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge {with a little help from my wife} It is on my local npr station now. Tonight's show is about the rolling stones.

https://www.wkgc.org/hd1stream/


----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 22, 2019)

Either 1 don’t matter ‘


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 22, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Either 1 don’t matter ‘


I guess you're not a Leonard Cohen fan?


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 23, 2019)

grey bush






Tipton and KK , FIRE !

HALL OF FAME THESE 2 !


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## DaFreak (Jun 26, 2019)

too larry said:


>


Been listening to this album a lot recently. Try "Surf Roots Reggae" you can download their app for the iPhone, I assume it's for other platforms. I think you'll like it.


----------



## Bud_Babe (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Khyber420 (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 28, 2019)

Getting warmed up for tomorrow nights ELO concert at the Moda Center in Portland. They have a different violinist touring with them this year though


----------



## Redeye 420 (Jun 28, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Getting warmed up for tomorrow nights ELO concert at the Moda Center in Portland. They have a different violinist touring with them this year though


----------



## xtsho (Jun 28, 2019)

Redeye 420 said:


>



I'm definitely not a fan of county but that song isn't bad. I added it to my library.


----------



## norcaliwood (Jun 28, 2019)

Just went to an Aaron Lewis concert over at that casino Ilani. 

Seen ELO many years ago... Enjoy yourself


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 28, 2019)

I love  u


----------



## norcaliwood (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2019)

I hope you're not expecting disco. Or a party.


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I hope you're not expecting disco. Or a party.


David looks so young.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2019)

too larry said:


> David looks so young.


I lost 5 lbs watching that clip.


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I lost 5 lbs watching that clip.


Not too many singers run in place waiting for their vocals to start. lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2019)

too larry said:


> Not too many singers run in place waiting for their vocals to start. lol


One of the backup singers looked gassed at the finish line.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 29, 2019)

They got a lot a niiice girls there


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 29, 2019)

Do you remember bout 1966


----------



## norcaliwood (Jun 29, 2019)

Hell, I remember having only 4 tv stations that shut down at night... 

And we said the Pledge of Allegiance with or hand over our heart every morning in schools.......


----------



## norcaliwood (Jun 29, 2019)

But as far as my favorite Southern Rock bands,,, Old Skynyrd and ZZ are top of the list. Hell even the new Skynyrd band has alot of good jams.....


----------



## norcaliwood (Jun 29, 2019)

And to think the Stones had to follow this performance


----------



## norcaliwood (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm going to queue acouple more


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 29, 2019)

“The boys and I been burning it up can’t seem to slow us down “


----------



## norcaliwood (Jun 29, 2019)

Here to.. and always loved the artwork by Frank Frazetta... He did all them Creepy Comics back when... 






another great artist,, and hella good song too... Always been partial to this one;;;


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> Hell, I remember having only 4 tv stations that shut down at night...
> 
> And we said the Pledge of Allegiance with or hand over our heart every morning in schools.......


And when the late news came on, they would ask, "it's ten o'clock. Do you know where your children are?"


----------



## xtsho (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 30, 2019)

too larry said:


>



That's some good stuff.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 30, 2019)

http://www.k-zap.org/listen/


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> http://www.k-zap.org/listen/


Thanks. That's a good station. My local NPR station plays jazz most of the time. This being Sunday, there will be some national shows, (like the Coooooool Jazz Countdown that's on now) but it's locals spinning records most of the time. {well, other than drive time news}

https://www.wkgc.org/hd1stream/


----------



## xtsho (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## JohnDee (Jul 3, 2019)

Greetings,
I picked up some compilation CDs from Mountain Stage Radio years ago. One had a song that stuck with me. Uncle Tupelo singing about the drinkng life...great acoustic guitar.
JD


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 3, 2019)

guy's pretty comical but still sounds good


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 4, 2019)

He steal from ZZ Top or ZZ Top steal from him ?

Riffs and strains ,same same ,give credit w/ “


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 4, 2019)

Same side, I’m just anryY !


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 4, 2019)

Hey, @SpaceGrease don't get me lying.... But one might be surprised with the music this man has written...... From some of the most shocking X-rated shit music to wow,,,, did he really write that????????? The dude's wrote 100's of top songs over the years.......... Remade with newer artists... 

One thing I do have to say is 100% of music rips been played before,,, or least something close,,, ???


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 4, 2019)

Opps forgot;;;; just one;


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 4, 2019)

And afew that didn't make the charts???






who hasn't said this to their 'Old Lady''''


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 4, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> Opps forgot;;;; just one;


Shit kid ,That’s my “uncle jimmy “ taught me the ranch and how to catch lobina in Mexico,good stuff !


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 4, 2019)

Well excuse me? JK but you did lose me.............. 

They say the first thing to goes is the memory,,, But I forgot the second........


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 4, 2019)

Sucks getting old???????


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 4, 2019)

Fuck no ! Seniority sucks when u ain’t got it , I’m GREY BUSH , your not


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 4, 2019)

SATIVA HEART BEAT OF THE WORLD ! I heAr yours


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 4, 2019)

Dude, I don't use that guy's 'Just for Men'... 


I use Miss Clairol... Wash that shit right outta your hair.... That just for men shit washes out after acouple weeks... Leaving my plain grey....

Least that Miss Clairol only leaves roots after acouple weeks??????????? Been grey since 1980,,,, when the first one showed it ass.. I pulled it,,, and damned if a 1,000 didn't come to its funeral????????? And so forth and so on............ 


Never knew was that kind of family involved with killing a single grey hair???????


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 4, 2019)

That was a lot


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 4, 2019)

Holy shit


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 5, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> Greetings,
> I picked up some compilation CDs from Mountain Stage Radio years ago. One had a song that stuck with me. Uncle Tupelo singing about the drinkng life...great acoustic guitar.
> JD


The whole UT family tree is filled with talent. Both Son Volt and Wilco are bad ass acts.


----------



## JohnDee (Jul 5, 2019)

too larry said:


> The whole UT family tree is filled with talent. Both Son Volt and Wilco are bad ass acts.


Thanks for that Larry. Great tunes and you sure can hear the family influences.

Liked the drumset in the first tune...I have one just like that. 
Cheers,
JD


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 5, 2019)

skinny kid bringing og Fire


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 7, 2019)

great song


----------



## medviper (Jul 7, 2019)

Had To Fall · Sea Level-Cats On The Coast ℗ 1977 Island Def Jam Records Released on: 1977-01-01 .


----------



## medviper (Jul 7, 2019)

*SEA LEVEL-KING GRAND




Living In A Dream-Sea Level*


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 7, 2019)

medviper said:


> Had To Fall · Sea Level-Cats On The Coast ℗ 1977 Island Def Jam Records Released on: 1977-01-01 .




kind of liked that one...


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 7, 2019)

Heart Rocked at Cal Jam 2 I think.,,, fans got them to come play 3 extra courses


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 7, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


>


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 7, 2019)

My ginger loves this cowboy


----------



## medviper (Jul 7, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> kind of liked that one...


i picked up on them while i was attending classes in chicago in the mid seventies.
they are studio/session guys from outa south carolina that formed into a group and released maybe a half dozen or more albums for the few years they remained together, never had any commercial success but had a nice following.


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 7, 2019)

How don't like King George??????? 

acouple of my favorites....


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 7, 2019)

medviper said:


> i picked up on them while i was attending classes in chicago in the mid seventies.
> they are studio/session guys from outa south carolina that formed into a group and released maybe a half dozen or more albums for the few years they remained together, never had any commercial success but had a nice following.


Keyboard player Chuck Leavell = C Leavell = Sea Level.


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## medviper (Jul 7, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> How don't like King George???????
> 
> acouple of my favorites....


grew up listening to mainly big band jazz & swing, my old man was a jazz buff, basie, ellington, woddy herman & stan kenton.
my mother loved eddy arnold & patsy cline, sinatra.


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Keyboard player Chuck Leavell = C Leavell = Sea Level.


From wiki wiki:

After the initial breakup of the Allman Brothers Band when Gregg Allman and Dicky Betts left, most of the remaining members who evolved into Sea Level were the trio "We Three" comprising bassistLamar Williams, drummerJaimoe and Chuck Leavell (piano, keyboards, vocals). The trio would occasionally open shows for the group in 1975 and 1976. With the Allmans disbanding in 1976, the trio added guitaristJimmy Nalls and named the band based on a phoneticpun of their new bandleader Chuck Leavell's name: "C. Leavell." They toured relentlessly, experimenting and refining their sound, eventually signing with Capricorn Records (home of the Allman Brothers) and recording their self-titled debut album in 1977.


----------



## too larry (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## medviper (Jul 8, 2019)

wishing Stevie a speedy recovery, going to receive a kidney transplant later this week so he can get off that damn dialysis finally
.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 9, 2019)

OK, so there's a music clip in this @3:50,
but I'd fast forward through that part if I were you. It's Hall and Oates band doing one of their worst. But that makes the clip relevant for the music section - all of which is a transparent scam / reason to post this classic Sammy Maudlin Show episode bit, featuring Holly Fawn and Dutch. And funny man Bobby Bittman. [ bit man.] Light your reefer. Hit play.


----------



## too larry (Jul 9, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> OK, so there's a music clip in this @3:50,
> but I'd fast forward through that part if I were you. It's Hall and Oates band doing one of their worst. But that makes the clip relevant for the music section - all of which is a transparent scam / reason to post this classic Sammy Maudlin Show episode bit, featuring Holly Fawn and Dutch. And funny man Bobby Bittman. [ bit man.] Light your reefer. Hit play.


All that old SCTV stuff is gold.

It had been so long since I had watched any H&O that I had forgot Darrell's hair. I've listened to a lot more of him doing this next gig than I ever did when he was with Oates.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 11, 2019)

man,, the sad thing is I got a 1/2 inch of dust on the bass/salmon/whatever,, tackle. And I did fish alot,,, lost acouple 'Old Ladies' over my addictive personality...


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## GaryEff DCS (Jul 11, 2019)

Working to some chillout - Zero7 Waiting Line


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 11, 2019)

Nothing like the Real Skynyrd







blues???????


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 11, 2019)

best concert I been too...................


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 11, 2019)

got afew women with this title...........


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 11, 2019)

yikes.


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 12, 2019)

Man am I am I getting to old for them long nights up with a jug?????? But I'm sure not like them hangovers........


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 12, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> Man am I am I getting to old for them long nights up with a jug?????? But I'm sure not like them hangovers........



Lmao,You and me both, I drink like I smoke top shelf so no hangovers but DAMNED if it doesn’t take 2 days to fully recover after a hard charging weekend .

I’ve been on a good 5 weekend stretch ,taking this weekend and next off . Gotta bring the tolerance down so I don’t have to dab to get high  WAS aFUN RUN


----------



## ltecato (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 12, 2019)

2 days is light anymore................. But as most might can tell,,, the more I drink,,, the more offense music tends to become...


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 12, 2019)

Ain't that an others thoughts matter a FUCK to me,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 12, 2019)

Love my Hot Southern Mess as in Miss J;;;


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 13, 2019)

My women's going to kill me...............


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 13, 2019)

That spoon girl looks to be the ultimate tweaker.............. Not that she really is,,,,,, but............... damn...


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 13, 2019)

guess my lady best agree with me.....................


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 13, 2019)

Man old life,,,,,








past life????????????????


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 13, 2019)

funny thing...... Miss J well she HATES everything about the word Trump... Till I show her employment rates and the GNP of the nation... Not to mention the stock market.. All time highs for acouple weeks.....


ALL TIME HIGH.......... Does seen this man did deliver on all levels. Seems too/////// Sorry if that don't fit in a nice clean post sponsored but Left-wing IDIOTS,,, Which I've seen on this and other sites.... 


And did prove the Meuilller report was a which hunt.............. ON ALL LEVELS............ Maybe Hillary should be in jail? But don't ask any left-wing peoples... The still waiting for a REASON to attempt to attack Trump????????? 


Funny all the chicken shit attempts to show a reason to bash that?????????????? When Trump was elected,,,, North Korea was big news???????????????? LOL He scared the shit outta them..........

As they should've been.............. If not,,, they are bigger fools than they look to be and should've be.......... I do wish we wood've taken it all the way to China in that war........... Even if Mac Carthey was wrong.... 


First sitting President every to step into N-Korea.. That is the first period. Like Nixon and china???????? The mans does alot of what he has claimed he was going to do,,, period.... So far,,, he has my next vote in 2020...................


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 13, 2019)

The House and Barn are on fire and you are proud to be painting the mailbox.
https://www.numbeo.com/quality-of-life/rankings_by_country.jsp


----------



## ltecato (Jul 13, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


>


Best drinking song of all time, no doubt.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 13, 2019)

ltecato said:


> Best drinking song of all time, no doubt.


I have doubts. Many doubts.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Jul 13, 2019)

Well, there's always Willie.


----------



## ltecato (Jul 13, 2019)

And I sure do dread it...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 13, 2019)

SHIIIIT MAN ,you win but it is way to early on Saturday afternoon to be dropping the mic w/ wille .

You gotta save that play til early Sunday morning and put every1to bed . Nobody gonna fuck w/ wille not never .


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 13, 2019)

He didn't just sing about it...lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 13, 2019)

*Gary Stewart - Half Alive And Still Drinking*


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 13, 2019)

Playing the trump card. See the first 60 seconds for evidence....then enjoy the show.






Man, that was fun ! For me, anyway.


----------



## bartow (Jul 13, 2019)

Lately I have been listening to Jose Feliciano, Ray Price and Bob Wills.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Playing the trump card. See the first 60 seconds for evidence....then enjoy the show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was all about the hearing the trump card but the link doesn’t work ,rip the dream 

Guess I gotta go find it on my own .


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 13, 2019)

bartow said:


> Lately I have been listening to Jose Feliciano, Ray Price and Bob Wills.


Link it .lets feel your flow


----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Playing the trump card. See the first 60 seconds for evidence....then enjoy the show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you saying Gary Stewart liked drinking songs?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 13, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> I was all about the hearing the trump card but the link doesn’t work ,rip the dream
> 
> Guess I gotta go find it on my own .


Use the search bar at YouTube for
*AN EMPTY GLASS- GARY STEWART LIVE*
There's two. One is from a live appearance on TNN that runs around 3 - 4 minutes. Superb, and recommended. Maybe watch that one first...heck, I'll post that one here for context. The 'trump card' for the drinking songs theme is the one that runs 5:42. Gary gets by with a little help from his fans 2 lines into the song. 

Here's the polished version.


----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> The House and Barn are on fire and you are proud to be painting the mailbox.
> https://www.numbeo.com/quality-of-life/rankings_by_country.jsp


It's still easy to see the silly kid in John, even as his body is giving up on him.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 13, 2019)

too larry said:


> Are you saying Gary Stewart liked drinking songs?


You write and sing about what you know, right? He's not called the King of the Honky Tonks for his demure demeanor.


----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 13, 2019)

I’m about to kick the neighbors dog I don’t mix it up quick


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 13, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


>


Don;t know how I missed this post. Good one !


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 13, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


>


Worth going to YouTube to watch it. And the comments are really interesting. A lot of people truly affected by this song.


----------



## medviper (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## medviper (Jul 14, 2019)

*Chet Baker - That Old Feeling (1956)*


----------



## ltecato (Jul 14, 2019)

I almost forgot about this one:


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 14, 2019)

PINK FONG


----------



## medviper (Jul 16, 2019)

*O Barquinho Nara Leao*


----------



## medviper (Jul 16, 2019)

Undun · Kurt Elling


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 16, 2019)

medviper said:


> *O Barquinho Nara Leao*


Like stepping out of 95 degree day into an a/c cooled abode. Just say, "Ahhhhh..."


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 18, 2019)

Lil bohdi this am ,firing this day off right


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 18, 2019)

back from the Club Meetings,,, AKAChurch;;;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 18, 2019)

Got me thinking about way back then,,, before my body starting to give out from all the drama I put it thru...... Shot at and missed,,, shit on and hit.......... 12 wrecks in 15 years,,, still alive,,, still no fears.........


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 18, 2019)

Fast off topic pic... these are the monster's I'm dealing with this years............... These are afew outdoor plants,,, and I do have good indoors too..................


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 18, 2019)

The King;;;


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 18, 2019)

One of the best voices ever????????????????


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 18, 2019)

Abit Redneck on ya'll.............


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 18, 2019)

cranking out afew drinks and oh well........


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jul 18, 2019)

Do you listen to vinyls?


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 18, 2019)

Beem a hella long time @Don_Sequitor but is the best sound;;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 18, 2019)

stepping back sorry;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 18, 2019)

Love for sure..............


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 19, 2019)

back to earth.....................


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 19, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


>


I use to clown one of my ex's with that one..


She was Japanese and was just shy of 5'.. Her mother was hella smaller...... They were from the Islands. Man did I love those Islands......... The non-touristy areas. Hawaii is beautiful. We use to visit her family every summer.......


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Mellow old School (Jul 19, 2019)

Always puts a smile on my face...


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 19, 2019)

Great concert... Teddy opened for them... People booed him off with his Wang Tang type shit... Believe me I do like Teddy but these people awwed everyone;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 19, 2019)

Man, I'm a kid again, I can see me out there somewhere.... BTW yes I was.....;;;;;;;;


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 19, 2019)

Dude, same side , I get your heart is in the south(mine tooooo ,respect ) there HAS TO B more to you than that ,MIX IT UP !


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 19, 2019)

Fuck sakes EXPAND ,teammate


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 20, 2019)

52 min later still crickets ? Show the non redneck influence


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 20, 2019)

Edit: that spirit is the 50’s . Damn I get it


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 20, 2019)

Hey @SpaceGrease Man I tend to agree.......... Guess I don't know-how,,,, been driving this truck all my life,,, But then nights get bent??????? But really I enjoy alot of tunes,,,, not only the redneck shit,,,, but I do like shock music?? But I was raised on 70's rock....But I do tend to project my thoughts in my tunes,,, and right now it a sad time in the USA history..... But then this ain't the thread for that shit,,, so a tune,,,,, or two,,,,,,,,,something neutral? Even with abit of southern influx???????? My bad.......


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 20, 2019)

Didn't take me long to respond,,, I do listen to tunes 24/7 in the office/veg-room? Least when I need a smoke.... 

And have to say,,, one can tell iffin I been dusting the lid off the jug rather heavily? And I 'may' come off as a chip's on my shoulder and offend some,,, BTW non meant? 

Even that said,,, knowing,,,,, I had all the blacklight posters, sound-activated sound lamps and strobe lamps,,,,, long-haired stoner from Local 13' LA Area, surfer?? Then raised by bikers till..... well,,, LOL I can't ride anymore,,, and my kids are going to fight over m bikes........ Believe that? 

My music is really all over the place,,, 65-85''''???? Depends on where I was at the time,,, on the streets or off???????? 


But I do KNOW I tend to get in a rut,,, and don't mind help attempting steering out of it... Some times,,, I might be beyond help tho......... I'm known for DUI's.


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 20, 2019)

Oh BTW for pointing out one of the MANY faults I do tend to have... No offense meant, either way, I figure,,, least that I tend to agree........ And non taken on this part.... 


But I do like my shit,


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 20, 2019)

12 recks in 15 yeArs is the record !


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 20, 2019)

All good,,, old folks like me need sleep. 

Wrecks? Is one I wish I could take back in 86',,, broke my fool neck, C-6C-7,,, mom's always said I'd loss my head if it wasn't screwed on... Still got it......... 

LOL more than my share of wrecks and more holes in me than swiss cheese... But that's a long-ass story...... 

Shot at and missed,,, shit on and hit,,, more than once and then shot again.... But that sounds kind of like a violin recording... No complaints... But while I have your attention... JK.


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 20, 2019)

I'm going to spit ya out a story... Is proof to it so if some can call me a liar and I'll dig up the clippings.... Isn't the right thread for this,,, but I got diarrhea of the mouth anyways...

A 18-year-old punk kid takes his little ford Maverik out to the cornfields in Ind to get drunk and hopes to get some stinky finger............ Matter a fact we were listening to shit like this;;;






But I went beyond to impress these little fillies.... Decided to go fish tailing threw the unharvested corn fields........ Go like a bat outta hell,,, lock the breaks and crank the wheel.... And spin like hell.... Well I took off on a fast ass hell run,,, hit the breaks and carved the wheel.. but I kept sliding straight... Straight over the levee and straight into the Kankakee River... I thought Mavericks could swim???? 

Lost my friends of course and took off wet and walked way far across this cornfield I just destroyed.... To the farmhouse to ask for a ride 50-60 miles to my home... He scratched his head said give me a minute,,,, 

now all this is from the police report,,, I petted and played with his pup. While he went upstrairs to get dressed,, Then I just jumped in his brand new 1979 3/4 ton GMC truck with 
a I-beam front bummer....... and took off......... I don''t know why 18 year old punk,,, I was in a blackout from good corn liquor...... But I did lead 5 county departments, state marshals, and I forget how many local PD departments..... On a hell chase... Ran two off the road as they tried to sandwhich me in,,, till I broke out... Coming down the road,, I kind of sober up and see lights from one side to the other across the road........ Now what wood you doo?????


I knew I was in trouble after seeing all the bullet holes in the back window and the side ones.... I still didn't know what I did to be shot at,,, and BTW whose truck is this I'm driving???? So,,,, Grab the wheel,,,, floor the pedal and hope for the best... I did hit two cop cars in the middle that sent them spinning out on the road to both sides... Pretty as a picture you should see the damaged to the cop cars spinning round and round........






But as I came threw the line,, they opened fire.. Shot me in the left arm, went in the elbow and out halfway to my wrist, another bullet went threw the door and hit me in my stomach. and bearly went under the skin... And the last shot was after I was in the ditch with all 4 tires shot out.. They hit me with 00Buck. In the left side of my head.. I took a shower and you could hear clink clink as I got 4 pellets out..
I got slammed for alot of charges all the way to 12 counts of attempted manslaughter,, seein the 12 cops at the front of roadblock I failed to stop at........ down to not having a Drivers Licc. and all the speeding tickets and running lights they can find... Bail at first was 12,000 dollars.... the Second appearance it went up to 240,000. But 2 weeks later,, they want to OR me before my arm got infected from that piece of lead...... And I stayed untill all charges were dropped, so 50 days later....

Back then in the state of IND IF the owner leaves his keys in the car,,, and the one who takes the car/truck but has no intention of depriving the ower ownership,, it equals joy riding not grand theif... And police have no rite shooting a punk/drunk 18-year-old kid for misdemeanor joyriding. I agree I was in the wrong,,,, but a lawsuit against the state of Ind was airtight because I still had 2 38 cal bullets in me. 

Ended up dropping the lawsuit and they the charges and they wood pay the restitution for damages... 


WOW that's more than I ever typed before in my life ... Seeing I have to hunt and peak. And I have no idea way I even posted this shit....


If I was older,,, I'd never have dropped the lawsuit and came out well off... But as a 18-year-old punk,,, with a big mouth,l sure didn't need to got to jail in Gary Ind back in the 70'.. The wood killed me........

Check out the cop cars;; man that tired me out for the night... Oh BTW was 78 bullet holes in that truck, 3 in me... Just one in the many scars we acquire in life.... Sorry to babble and slow the tunes down....................


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 20, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> I do tend to project my thoughts in my tunes,,, and right now it a sad time in the USA history..... But then this ain't the thread for that shit,,,


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 20, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> I'm going to spit ya out a story... Is proof to it so if some can call me a liar and I'll dig up the clippings.... Isn't the right thread for this,,, but I got diarrhea of the mouth anyways...
> 
> A 18-year-old punk kid takes his little ford Maverik out to the cornfields in Ind to get drunk and hopes to get some stinky finger............ Matter a fact we were listening to shit like this;;;
> 
> ...


Cool story. William.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Cool story. William.


A couple three weeks ago this song was on The Knowledge or Rock and Roll Knowledge, a local radio show. When Sonny Curtis wrote the song in 1958, it was I fought the law, and I won. I think the first recording with the Crickets was like that, but when it was covered by the Bobbie Fuller Four, they had changed it.


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 21, 2019)

I've sure done MORE than my share of stupid shit that's for sure


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 21, 2019)

These girls having nothing left in life to look forward to. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 23, 2019)

Good songs good moods


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 25, 2019)

opps another redneck one,,, but then as IF;;;;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 25, 2019)

and my last,,, I promise..


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 26, 2019)

Friday Partaay


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 26, 2019)

Gonna see Tarantino's latest tomorrow I think


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 26, 2019)

abalonehx said:


>


I do like this version as well;;


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 26, 2019)

I did see a Dwight show once. It was like early 2000s I think. Hes good.


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 26, 2019)

abalonehx said:


> I did see a Dwight show once. It was like early 2000s I think. Hes good.


I've seen him acouple times,, he does do a hella good concert. I liked him with Buck Owens..

Man, I use to love to go to concerts. But now,, I'm going in for new hip again next month. And when your feet hurt from nerve damage,, kind of puts a damper on things. Should be better in afew months. Oh well,,,, life....


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## tstick (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 29, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


>


Reminds me of a few years back when I was in Hee Haw, TN. I was with a couple of friends at the only beer bar anywhere around, and it was karaoke night, I'd just heard 'Green River' on the radio on the way over, so when I was prodded by a couple of local shirleys to karaoke, I told the guy to cue up Green River. It was only when the lyrics popped up on the monitor that I realized that in the thousands of times I'd heard the song, I'd never understood most of the lyrics. It was.....challenging.


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 29, 2019)

Great song. I've always loved CCR..


----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 30, 2019)

“Life’s a game made for everyone and love is the prize “ , yes to that


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 2, 2019)

Getting worked up for tomorrow night. Disturbed at the Moda Center in Portland.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 2, 2019)

These guys are good


----------



## xtsho (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 2, 2019)

Good day for you indeed ,get on that karma drop at the expo and then head over to the show , gotta be a try hard to beat that day out ,enjoy !


----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 2, 2019)

Enjoy yourself.. I've yet to go to one at the Moda Center... Sucks when your feet hurt too much to be able to enjoy a longer walk.. Keep your eyes open for concerts at Chinook Winds and Sprit Mountain... Small venues.. And chances are you'll meet the members on the floor afterward. I saw Charlie Daniels and Travis Tritt there at the coast. 

I just saw Arron Lewis up at Ilai whatever it's called up in Washington.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 3, 2019)

If you don't like Ronnie James Dio then you can go to Hades. Serious...







This makes me want to cry


----------



## xtsho (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 3, 2019)

And the best


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## MarijuanaGuides (Aug 3, 2019)

The new NF album!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 3, 2019)

MY 1st double post, !!!!! 

It’s just the best sound of all the tracks ,imho , sucks river ATE HIM up ,respect !

Shit just speaks to me


----------



## Desertpunk (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 3, 2019)

MarijuanaGuides said:


> The new NF album!



Headphones,3/4 volume,streetSWEEPER in tow ,feeling this flow


Edit:This is pretty fucking good, sounds like baby Eminem


----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Don_Sequitor (Aug 4, 2019)

​


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 5, 2019)

@norcaliwood - It's a great day to be alive.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 7, 2019)

Always chillin with this track .... indica heaven for me.


----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 8, 2019)

One of the best drum jams;;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 9, 2019)

this is an old song, but it so perfectly describes the trump administration....


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 9, 2019)

Yep,, man I sure glad this economics are doing the best it's been in well forever... But I ain;t tripping is just music on here


----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 10, 2019)

In top 5 for me. See him @ every chance


----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 10, 2019)

is about that time,,,


----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Desertpunk (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Dog Star (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 11, 2019)

Love the Scorps, got to see their concert at the Cow Palace when they first came over.. Opened for Ted Nugent,, he swang out in a Tarzan Outfit for the 5th time.. People threw lighters at him.. And I like ALOT of Teddy,,, but ;;;;

One of the BEST voices there is in my opinion,,,


----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 11, 2019)

Headphones only


----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 11, 2019)

Another beautiful Sunday coming down


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Aug 14, 2019)

What-a-tune!

Jacob


----------



## Dog Star (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 14, 2019)

Pink fong


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 16, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


Who is this ? Is pretty good 

Edit:


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 16, 2019)

RIP MY DUDE

Q


----------



## topcat (Aug 16, 2019)

I cry whenever I play this, but I just feel I have to share. I hope you like it as much as I do.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Who is this ? Is pretty good
> 
> Edit:


Some person that did some things.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 16, 2019)

I heard that .

1 of my favorite sound bites of all time “he killed god man “


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 17, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2019)

I've been replaying FO:NV recently and this song keeps popping up one one of my radio stations (I think a mod) and been really digging it.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2019)

I tried to append the last post but for whatever reason it just kept linking to the same video. Some pretty decent electro-swing otherwise in this post.


----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Schwagg#12 (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 19, 2019)

*Gordon Lightfoot Sings Every Song Ever Written*

*



*


----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Therrion (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Therrion (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 20, 2019)

This is the best recording I could find;;;;






and number 2 in this option poll.. Cept ain't enough people to really do a contest... Might be a good thread'''''''''''
. Who does the best version of a song....


----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Therrion (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Therrion (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Therrion (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 21, 2019)

for those that fought to enable people to have the freedom of speech amongst all our rights that we take for granted nowadays... Even liberals. JK


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 21, 2019)

This is perfect for blasting off on DMT


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## TwistItUp (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 22, 2019)

These two really harmonize well. My music tastes are all over the place... 

Cept most rap'.. 

But to each their own,,,,

I do check out afew new ones here and there that people post, and I am open-minded when it comes to music. I just haven't found many likable to my tastes..
enough babbling'''


----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 24, 2019)

Miss J's and my song,,, when we go out enjoying and dancing in the evening....


----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 24, 2019)

that's alot of people..........


----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 24, 2019)

Use to be one of the prettiest cities in the whole USA;;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Therrion (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Therrion (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Therrion (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 24, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> Use to be one of the prettiest cities in the whole USA;;;


Now there is an app “ San crap” dedicated to all of the people who shit in the street ,ewwww 

Tknl 5 haze isn’t making everyone there lose control of their bowels something else is a foot .


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 24, 2019)

Man I loved the Bay Area.... Not that I lived in it but across the Bay East Bay. But that use to be the cleanest prettiest city I ever been to.. From Coast to Coast. It started to go down the tubes when Crack hit Oakland.. And then the warmer weather will attract the homeless and others.. 

I left about 93ish?. But I was living on the top,, and I mean top of the Altamont Pass in all them windmills... Could look down and see the whole bay area. I use to ride around with afew undesirables from Oakland? But we use to have a semi-mandatory run every year to Daytona. I rode a rigid frame back then.. Never again.. bout killed me after 2 weeks on it.. Is one time I was extremely happy to see the Bay.

But I believe ya. Look at LA,, I mean these cities have always had the skid row areas with the drunks and drug addicts. But there is a problem,,, I see it here in the Portland Area always bothers me.. But it was getting 'dirty' in my rearview mirror... 

Here's some strange shit;;


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 24, 2019)

Fleet week , 45/45 ,1/2 months for 2 and busted in rank ,GODDAMN we lite that town on fire that trip to Frisco. Shit we pulled off then would get ya bread and water 3x3 then another 3x3, now days .


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 24, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> I see it here in the Portland Area always bothers me.. But it was getting 'dirty' in my rearview mirror...


I got love for Oregon . I learned to ski and play broom ball at the inn of the 7th mountain ,summer ski at hood x or 2 , fucked around w/ some high school girls at Washington square mall when I was in 7th grade , drove up from Corvallis w/ some kids that took me under their wing, caught a 36 lb chinook out of depot bay,tubed cascadia in the summer ,remember dad and his boys playing tournament ball in bend and hitting hrs into the dusche river and we would get wet fetching them out for beers out of the cooler ,shot my 1st cow elk (meat hunt )there but I don’t miss it ,Grey isn’t my color .






Editn me wasn’t 36 was 26 lb , i stand corrected .


----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 24, 2019)

Here ya go a pic I took afew years back I had handy;;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Aug 24, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> I got love for Oregon . I learned to ski and play broom ball at the inn of the 7th mountain ,summer ski at hood x or 2 , fucked around w/ some high school girls at Washington square mall when I was in 7th grade , drove up from Corvallis w/ some kids that took me under their wing, caught a 36 lb chinook out of depot bay,tubed cascadia in the summer ,remember dad and his boys playing tournament ball in bend and hitting hrs into the dusche river and we would get wet fetching them out for beers out of the cooler ,shot my 1st cow elk (meat hunt )there but I don’t miss it ,Grey isn’t my color .


I used to play a little ball in OR, neat place..

Crooked River Canyon


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 25, 2019)

I cant beat that youthful spot . Nobody ever shits on a clean court ,respect !

Personally ,some of the best I have ever smoked had a chain net close by .


----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 25, 2019)

C/W and Rap cross over.. 






I like the one without the rap better myself Luke by himself... Hella voice;;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## tstick (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## TwistItUp (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## kroc (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 30, 2019)

Looks like we are on the devils page boys.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 30, 2019)

1 love NORCal .






Bring your best redneck pheno !


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 31, 2019)

“Hush now baby ,baby don’t you cry “


----------



## xtsho (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Therrion (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## TwistItUp (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 31, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> 1 love NORCal .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 31, 2019)

The guys still touring,, ain't getting around as much but still a good show;


----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 1, 2019)

One of the best voices,,, period............


----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 1, 2019)

Now cross alittle Bluegrass into?????????? Whatever rates with me....


----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## kroc (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## TwistItUp (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## TwistItUp (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## TwistItUp (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Therrion (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Therrion (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 4, 2019)

Kick starting the day .coffee,weed & the boys , shaping up to be adventurous


----------



## Therrion (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## kroc (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## kroc (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## kroc (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 5, 2019)

Ani Defranco “Little Plastic Castles”. 

In a coffee shop in a city 
Which is every coffee shop in every city 
On a day which is every day 
I picked up a magazine 
Which is every magazine 
Read a story, and then forgot it right away 
They say goldfish have no memory 
I guess their lives are much like mine 
And the little plastic castle 
Is a surprise every time 
And it's hard to say if they're happy 
But they don't seem much to mind 
From the shape of your shaved head 
I recognized your silhouette 
As you walked out of the sun and sat down 
And the sight of your sleepy smile 
Eclipsed all the other people 
As they paused to sneer at the two girls 
From out of town 
I said, look at you this morning 
You are, by far, the cutest 
But be careful getting coffee 
I think these people wanna shoot us 
Or maybe there's some kinda local competition here 
To see who can be the rudest 
People talk 
About my image 
Like I come in two dimensions 
Like lipstick is a sign of my declining mind 
Like what I happen to be wearing 
The day that someone takes a picture 
Is my new statement for all of womankind 
I wish they could see us now 
In leather bras and rubber shorts 
Like some ridiculous new team uniform 
For some ridiculous new sport 
Quick, someone call the girl police 
And file a report 
In a coffee shop in a city 
Which is every coffee shop in every city 
On a day which is every day








@cannabineer I’ll be cranking this in the desert lol


----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 5, 2019)

And here's the Man' himself...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 5, 2019)

Therrion said:


>


WTF happened to Jane???? Those last two suck! I’m a long time Jane fan...
My idea of hard rock (hey now)


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 5, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> And here's the Man' himself...


My first concert! They had Godzilla come up over the stage and blow foam all over us.
It was BOC, Heart, Cheap Trick, UFO and FireFall at the orange bowl. $8


----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## kroc (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## kroc (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Therrion (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 8, 2019)

Therrion said:


>


That could nearly be posted in the 'covers' thread.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 10, 2019)

Actually just listening to the last voice recordings of 9/11 victims and damn near got me in tears.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 11, 2019)

Needed a break from the 9/11 recording induced depression.

Has to be one of my favorite songs for vaping/smoking DMT.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 11, 2019)

Not music but I love these guys, first heard them ala the Joe Rogan Experience, excellent podcast with usually interesting guests, and Joe aint shy to call morons like Dave Rubin or Ben Shaprio on their bullshit.

EDIT: Fucking Youtube links


----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 12, 2019)

LostInEthereal said:


> Actually just listening to the last voice recordings of 9/11 victims and damn near got me in tears.


Can't say I like that post but it was truth.. I can't even imagine what went thru those peoples minds who jumped? 

9/11 was reason alot of friends and family joined the service... 

To me,, bout the peak of Obama's career, was killing Osama...


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 12, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> Can't say I like that post but it was truth.. I can't even imagine what went thru those peoples minds who jumped?
> 
> 9/11 was reason alot of friends and family joined the service...
> 
> To me,, bout the peak of Obama's career, was killing Osama...


Yeah man it puts me in a weird state of mind, I've been an depressed poly-abuser mostly just an alcoholic these days that doesn't give a shit about living, then those voice recordings. They are fucking haunting. I was in 10th grade when 9/11 happened, faked an asthma attack to get out of school to trip on some shrooms, then my mom calls me in the early morning, "A plane crashed into WTC", turn on the TV and see the second one hit. It was absolutely crazy, and horrible.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 13, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


>


That was the first 'Real' concert I've been too,,


----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 13, 2019)

Browse their lineup NorCal . You will find a pheno or 2 in there that fits .


----------



## sdd420 (Sep 13, 2019)

For sixties mellow listen to Pandora itchy coo park radio


----------



## Therrion (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2019)

RIP


----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 13, 2019)

Bluegrass always loved alittle Bluegrass


----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 13, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


>


----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 14, 2019)

Edit:I’m so fucking awnry


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 14, 2019)

FUUCK YEEES ! That flow,,,,

I take smooth ever fn DAY !


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 15, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


Roy has to be one of the top 5 guitarist there is;;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 15, 2019)

seems I'm all that's queuing up here as of late?


----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 15, 2019)

Anyone like some GOOD guitar work trip on this one;;;;;;;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 16, 2019)

back to the flower room....... wait one more snort off the jug;;;;;;;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Therrion (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Therrion (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Therrion (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 19, 2019)

Booom;;;;;


----------



## xtsho (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 20, 2019)

In da couch (start to finish )


----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 21, 2019)

man they sure fucked this city up... To me use to be in the top 5 cities in the States.... Now they got people shitting on the street like they do in India or something... They need to get their heads outta their asses over there... I guess the Fed's will have to step in????? Seems they can't do it on a state level?????


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 21, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> man they sure fucked this city up... To me use to be in the top 5 cities in the States.... Now they got people shitting on the street like they do in India or something... They need to get their heads outta their asses over there... I guess the Fed's will have to step in????? Seems they can't do it on a state level?????


Yea, those Democratic queers sure fucked things up


----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Therrion (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 21, 2019)

Somebody did... Just glad I ain't there to see it now...........


----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 21, 2019)

Big sleepy bring some OG FIRE !


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 21, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## NeWcS (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## NanoGadget (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 21, 2019)

YouTube does not have some great classic rock.

David Clayton-Thomas - Anytime. . . . Babe.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Therrion (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 22, 2019)

*Dave really wants to hear Eagles music*


----------



## NanoGadget (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Therrion (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 23, 2019)

xtsho said:


>


Seems a lot like early metal.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 23, 2019)

“She was burned alive “


----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 24, 2019)

Sorry alittle 'heavier' than my tastes... But WTF burned alive?????... 

Have to confess,,, didn't watch the whole thing......... But speed reading..........


----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 24, 2019)

Sativa greatness


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 25, 2019)

Start this day like all the rest;;;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 25, 2019)

My favorite artist of all time.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 25, 2019)

Earth wind and fire 1973.


----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 26, 2019)

Too me,,, a god of C/W


----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 27, 2019)

good recording here;;


----------



## xtsho (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 27, 2019)

“Come and make me holy again “


----------



## xtsho (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 27, 2019)

big Hair and blue eye shadow stoner girls loved the shit out of dokken .


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 28, 2019)

Headphones only


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 28, 2019)

Yep.this will
Do RN !







EDIT: droppen them MTHRFCKNG. beeez On em !


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


>


----------



## norcaliwood (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 1, 2019)

Needed my Skynyrd fix, even if the 'new band''.. Good in their own right;;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 1, 2019)

Seems appropriate.........


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 2, 2019)

Cheesy song but I like it. Makes me want to buy a convertible.


----------



## Therrion (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## jimmy 2 step (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 4, 2019)

Vaguely familiar...


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 5, 2019)

I play that song every day when I crank on my tunes... Good song to live by;;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 5, 2019)

But I'm always open to hearing something someone thinks I might enjoy... Just not rap...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## NeWcS (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 6, 2019)

Bummer bout Ginger,, he did live a long life.. 80 years old...

Always loved this band...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 7, 2019)

This is my pick !


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 7, 2019)

Sativa Sativa Sativa ,bring peace to the WORLD


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 7, 2019)

But my favorite,,,


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 8, 2019)

Alittle more Southern Blues;;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 8, 2019)

what they going to crank when I croak;;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 8, 2019)

This is the first time I seen pics like this of them;;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 8, 2019)

Hard to believe,,, this was the #1 song,, till Stairway To Heaven edged it out........


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 8, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


>



Check this guy out,, Tod Hoffman from Gold Rush;;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 8, 2019)

But I still like Simon and Garfunkel the best those two harmonize so well....;;


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 8, 2019)

Lost alot of friends and family in this war and in the Gulf Wars. I was to young for this one,, or I'd have gone to it too...


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 8, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


>


I've wondered if Lowell George wasn't influenced by 'El Paso' when he wrote this. It's sort of an updated story...or sequel perhaps.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 8, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> But I'm always open to hearing something someone thinks I might enjoy... Just not rap...


Not rap:


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 8, 2019)

Not rap


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 8, 2019)

Not rap


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 8, 2019)

Not rap


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 8, 2019)

Not rap


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 8, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Not rap:


I remember when that sogn came out.. Naw not my cup of tea.. But it was a big hit..









but I do like my;;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 8, 2019)

I do know most of those @SpaceGrease I'll have to check out the last one in a second


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 8, 2019)

rap:


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 8, 2019)

This;;;;







or this??????







Homeboy's getting old.... last time I caught his concert? Like 6-7 years back;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> rap:


Believe it or not I've listened to that before...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 8, 2019)

i


Amos Otis said:


> rap:


Gotta grab a few double packs based on this post alone , so snarky , cracking me up


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 8, 2019)

I may have blinders on when it comes to music... But that's only because I've seen the light out there.. and it's scary out there..


Also depends or how much I had to indulge with after 45+ years of pretty much unlimited weed to smoke,,, My tolerance is off the charts about the only buzz I can get in afew pulls... And I've been known to have one to many pulls off that jug.... 

And at times,,, My long hair just can't cover up my redneck... 






Naw I'm really not as bad as some of my favorite tunes are.. I do love my music,,, cept I got stuck in a time warp,,, around 1990 or so... After that, it was mainly a hard-sell.... 


Took a homie a week to get me to listen to this one... Matter a fact he's turned me on to afew lately;;


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 8, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


>


I can hear this one;;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 9, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> I remember when that sogn came out.. Naw not my cup of tea.. But it was a big hit..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be hesitant to write off a whole genre of music like rap. You've introduced me to some music I hadn't heard before . . Some of which is undoubtedly rap. Early hip hop and rap had a huge influence on the music industry, including what you listen to.


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 9, 2019)

I can't say I've wrote the whole genre off.. There are afew,,, very few, I've grown to enjoy.. 99.99% tho I can't... Like I say to each there own.. 

But I am game to check out one here and there.. Every once in a while something shocks me.. Most of it all sounds the same to me.

Kind of like Ozzy's voice? It never changes... And seems nowadays,,, everyone's a rapper...



Even some white boys;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 11, 2019)

Came across this beauty recently. I am guessing that incredible sample is a clarinet. Doesn't quite sound like an alto sax. Regardless it is beautiful





Cheers


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 11, 2019)

David Allen coe again ,NORCAL on the jug ,feeling froggy !


Edit : come on NORCAL ,Fire it up w/ some different neck flavor . I’m getting sleepy


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 12, 2019)

I do like DAC,,,, no bullshit music... Maybe alittle on the Red Neck side.................


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 12, 2019)

Fucking DUH ! Gotta be more than that moves you ?

Edit : citizen of the wold home boy, blue collar AROUND THE WORLD ,speaking the same truth !


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 12, 2019)

Better believe it *, haha*


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 12, 2019)

I get stuck sometimes.. That's for sure... But really I am well rounded when it comes to tunes.. But on 'them' night,, I tend to go for shock value.. I did like that Rock singing that song tho...


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 12, 2019)

This dude still has a GREAT concert.......

It'll wake ya up;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 12, 2019)

But I always got to have my southern rock;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 12, 2019)

Best wishes for James in rehab now.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 13, 2019)

*



*


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 13, 2019)

Time for a bloody Mary;;


----------



## Trout2012 (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 14, 2019)

This dude makes this look easy;


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 14, 2019)

been there a tme or two.... and don't you ain't never...


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 14, 2019)

Getting my work day started. 
Got the whole album going on pandora


It's a good day


----------



## srh88 (Oct 14, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


>


Check out Quaker city.. they fucking jam


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 14, 2019)

“I want some to “


----------



## xtsho (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Kilroy2020 (Oct 15, 2019)

Joe Simon. The chokin kind.. Pun not intended.
Royal blood.. Couple tune
The beautiful South perfect 10.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 16, 2019)

og FIRE !


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 17, 2019)

Good Morning ... light it up


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## R Burns (Oct 18, 2019)

TOBACCO - Sweatbox Dynasty (FULL ALBUM) - YouTube


It's been almost two decades since baby TOBACCO first plugged in a tape deck, popped the top, and found the dark magic that's fueled so many sonic forays int...




www.youtube.com


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## playallnite (Oct 18, 2019)

*Talking Heads - Slippery People





*


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 19, 2019)

abalonehx said:


>


I never knew what she was supposed to do.


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 19, 2019)

Just got home from abit of surgery.. Hip revision,,, but;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 19, 2019)

Just got home from surgery.. A hip revision... It's alot worse than a regular one,, they had to build up my hip bone it had shrunk and was hardly enough to get the screws into.. But;;


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 19, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> Just got home from surgery.. A hip revision... It's alot worse than a regular one,, they had to build up my hip bone it had shrunk and was hardly enough to get the screws into.. But;;


"Hand me down my walking cane." [ best wishes on your recovery.]


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 19, 2019)

Welcome back, speedy recovery on your P enlargement surgery eeer hip replacement ! Self medicate and let’s Kill that pain !


Duplicate:


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 19, 2019)

Great pick “Angie “


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 19, 2019)

"we're gonna smoke this joint"


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Don_Sequitor (Oct 24, 2019)

I re-visited this yesterday:





Produced by Joe Meeks.


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Oct 25, 2019)

It's Friday. Party On.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Oct 25, 2019)

Groove.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 25, 2019)

*more cowbell !





*


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 25, 2019)

Lit a joint for that 1


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Rolloff (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 25, 2019)

“I’m no swimmer but if she was slimmer ,I might of saved fat clementine “


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 26, 2019)

That didn’t suck

Edit: but I got a ginger so I’m biased

X2 ,looped that couple times now ,GODAMN LOVE THEM REDHEADS !!! Skip to her every time .

2xs hit em 2xs ,that’s a sexy bitch


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Gemtree (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 28, 2019)

*@norcaliwood 

Some folks ain't hummin' Travis Tritt today.

*


----------



## xtsho (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 29, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> *@norcaliwood
> 
> Some folks ain't hummin' Travis Tritt today.
> 
> View attachment 4413752*


everyday;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 29, 2019)

Put in in 5th, Mr Stewart.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 30, 2019)

When patience pays off ,Sativa Sativa Sativa, fuck yes !


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 30, 2019)

this cat could play


----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 31, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## playallnite (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 1, 2019)

“Hear her callen,hurry home “


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 1, 2019)

“It’s plain to see” GODDAMN it’s my favorite time of year !


----------



## xtsho (Nov 2, 2019)

On a Depeche Mode thing right now. They're a nominee for the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame 2020.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 2, 2019)

ok check these guys out,, they are a journey cover band, and I love the cover they do of "girl cant help it"


----------



## Angus Hung (Nov 2, 2019)

The Krum Bums


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 2, 2019)

xtsho said:


> On a Depeche Mode thing right now. They're a nominee for the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame 2020.


So is Whitney Houston and Notorious B.I.G.. Also known as the queen and king of rock and roll.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 2, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> So is Whitney Houston and Notorious B.I.G.. Also known as the queen and king of rock and roll.


So is Judas Priest. Pat Benatar as well. But Depeche Mode and Judas Priest belong in it.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 2, 2019)

Real Metal


----------



## xtsho (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 2, 2019)

Ken Burns said what about Eddie Van Halen??


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 2, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> So is Whitney Houston and Notorious B.I.G.. Also known as the queen and king of rock and roll.


Muddled times for sure ,SATIVA clarity is at a max premium now .


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 2, 2019)

sativa or indica the Mother provides


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 2, 2019)

xtsho said:


> So is Judas Priest. Pat Benatar as well. But Depeche Mode and Judas Priest belong in it.


Fuuuuck ! I’m not processing this for shit ! Not “ harshing “ your POV, I respect what you bring to the internet table BUT in a true R n R hof Depeche Mode over pb ? I think not ! “Reach out touch me “ over “hell is for children “ that alone on an artist R N R pheno hunt is enough ,lol


----------



## Ohwolfie (Nov 2, 2019)

Hard to quantify what genre this music is. Some say blackened shoegaze. But honestly all I can say us that it's good. Better than good..


----------



## cbdandthc (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 2, 2019)

cbdandthc said:


>


That was fucking good , kid. !


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 3, 2019)

WELCOME TOO MY HOUSE !


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> WELCOME TOO MY HOUSE !


That's a neighborhood I avoid at all costs.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 3, 2019)

When you on


Amos Otis said:


> That's a neighborhood I avoid at all costs.


understand you don’t make that pussy squirt ! Me I do , not that fake ass porn squirt. That REAL TALK TO JESUS .ankles LOCKED OUT ,authentic


Edit: WELcomE TOO my house,”mi casa e su casa”


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 3, 2019)

“ I’m talken bout that OUTLAW X “


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> When you on
> 
> understand you don’t make that pussy squirt ! Me I do , not that fake ass porn squirt. That REAL TALK TO JESUS .ankles LOCKED OUT ,authentic
> 
> ...


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 4, 2019)

ZZ Top Rules,,, right after Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 4, 2019)

Outlaw???????????


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 5, 2019)

And one of the first outlaws;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Rolloff (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 6, 2019)

Start this day like all the others;;;


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## thump easy (Nov 8, 2019)

Listening to the x box idling in motion of spinning in silence as the screen is dim wanting to countinue wTching waiting for an action but tapping the screen my hard finger making taping sounds as i tape the letters


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 8, 2019)

Start this day like all the rest






damn hangovers;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## VONDANK420 (Nov 9, 2019)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


The Cure--- Pictures of you


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Nov 9, 2019)

RATM will reunite and play a few gigs next year!

Jacob


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 9, 2019)

Time to pull a cork;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 9, 2019)

I love the bass guitar Bruce is jamming with;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## knucklehead bob (Nov 12, 2019)

Remembering Bukka White, born on this day in 1904 near Houston, Mississippi.


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## SmokinCoCoJoe (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 13, 2019)

Good jam there @SmokinCoCoJoe 

BTW CoCo County???????


----------



## SmokinCoCoJoe (Nov 13, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> Good jam there @SmokinCoCoJoe
> 
> BTW CoCo County???????


No sir. NY. Long Island


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 13, 2019)

My Bad.. NY has to be as FAR as I could ever imagine there @SmokinCoCoJoe. Wow can I ask a ?.. What's the price of a OZ of TOP shelf weed going for out there? I mean not best friends price,,, but top-end street price for tasty, sticky, icky shit??? I'm in Portland Oregon and have watched the market fall out for #1 weed. Stores sell Mids to peoples here for 100-125$. Top end 25$ up to 35$ at the TOP TOP for a 1/8th.. Better melt your face off.....

But they got a county'' back in the SF bay area 'Contra Costa' or Coco County. Had ALOT of GREAT homeboys that I rode scooters with outta there.


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## SmokinCoCoJoe (Nov 13, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> My Bad.. NY has to be as FAR as I could ever imagine there @SmokinCoCoJoe. Wow can I ask a ?.. What's the price of a OZ of TOP shelf weed going for out there? I mean not best friends price,,, but top-end street price for tasty, sticky, icky shit??? I'm in Portland Oregon and have watched the market fall out for #1 weed. Stores sell Mids to peoples here for 100-125$. Top end 25$ up to 35$ at the TOP TOP for a 1/8th.. Better melt your face off.....
> 
> But they got a county'' back in the SF bay area 'Contra Costa' or Coco County. Had ALOT of GREAT homeboys that I rode scooters with outta there.


You're gonna drool when you here this then ol timer cause I think I know what you may be thinking. 

So...you ready.

Shit we get from dealers still everywhere whether good or bad seems to be hovering at 40 an 1/8 ($50-60 for top shelf if you even find it and in the City I've heard of 1/8ths on wall street going for $80). Now ounces different story to. Ounces of some bullshit you're probably looking about 180...ounces of top end (not really, but what people around hear call top shelf) still holds at about 275-300 tops. 
People do not see top shelf here. I planning to go to Jamaica for a week in early January with the wifey (still ginna check some fields out there even with her) but right after that I'm going out to Cali for 2 weeks at the end of January and do a rd trip from socal to oregon and follow the green. I'm a bartender so I got off for a month. I'm far from rich but I'm ready to see what the fuck you all call top shelf is out there and compare notes. Maybe it is the same shit as out here...God knows it all comes from you're direction anyway...which may be part of the problem. By the time it makes it's way all the way here its gotta be degraded and beat to shit...certainly not looking how it did when it left. People packing shit in tires and going cross country...that's gonna affect what the fuck that weed is like fo sho!


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 13, 2019)

I can agree with some of it there @SmokinCoCoJoe .. My good friend is turning out herbs out your ways at 400$ per..Hell people are buying weed here from the 'stores' and every store on route that ways, packaging it up to drive across country to double the duckets.. I mean anything that looks the part is a solid sale.... I stopped marketing in my little Mom and Pops shit I got going. When I first moved here like 12 years back and cranked out my first 'legal' gardens. Some years 50 pounds,,, Top shelf was 35$ for a weighted 1/8th all the way up to a Oz. And you couldn't produce enough. I had to cut off or even limit acouple peoples when I downsized.

Now people see signs off the freeways saying Ozs 99.99 per OZ. Sure is a nice-ity of being able to go in a store and shop for different strains.. Let me look at this, that. I always try to keep 4-5 strains because I need a change up to even 'try' to get high... The bad thing about tolerances....

But most people come to find out most of that shit called weeds on sale are low-end herbs outdoor weed from the prior year, and if they want good weed,, they going to have to spend that top-end money,, only to find out it ain't no better than what they were getting from them Moms and pop's grows.. At a better price.. But is some good growers around here in Portland area.. Most top-shelf weed is small batches,, under 15 pounds thereabouts.. 

I culled my client by alot. Getting to damn old to worry bout all that shit anymore... Besides I get to work with smaller plants which saves on ones back.. I like to think I'm doing better not more???? But the few I still deal with I give 1/4 for 25$ any lower,, ain't worth it. Still ain't enough to keep fresh bulbs in my lights... JK Speaking of which,,,, Hell I only have 10 in flower most of the time anymore 4-5 ozs per... Keeps me busy and leaves room to shop for my next unicorn,,, in the buddage department..


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## majjy_rane (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Florere (Nov 16, 2019)

My wife nagging


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Smokesteve (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 16, 2019)

Tisk tisk



Florere said:


> My wife nagging


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 16, 2019)

“They gotta alotta nice girls “


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


>


Embarrassing for all involved.


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 17, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Embarrassing for all involved.


wasn't it I thought it was funny..


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## NeWcS (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## NeWcS (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


>


I hope Neil Young will remember....southern man don't want him round anyhow.


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 18, 2019)

This girl is covering every song like she owns it.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## playallnite (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 20, 2019)

and who don't know this shit;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 20, 2019)

Honkey tonk time;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 20, 2019)

while in the honkey-tonk think I'll kick up my heels;;;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 20, 2019)

best one I ever been too;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 21, 2019)

I busted my fool neck on a 51' Panhead.. same bike, Captin America, aka Peter Fonda's scooter....

Better vid here,, mine was racked alot more, to 13'3",,,, needed a Kmart parking lot to turn around, with uncomfortable ass over shoulder ape hangers, and shotgun pipes... That was when I was let us say younger years... Front end has been repaced to 8" over. But I ain't rode her in 12 years... Maybe this new hip will heal into something I can work with.....


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 21, 2019)

“For democracy any man will give “






“Darkness’s imprisoning me ,all that I see is absolute HORROR “


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2019)

Man, sometimes I miss cocaine.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 21, 2019)

“There’s mischief and mayhem,songs to SONG ! “






“Drinks whiskey alone w/my miserable dog “


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 21, 2019)

Edit: “just drive a different car everyday ,depending on how I feel ! “””
Hahah ,fuck u ,get some of that flow !


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 21, 2019)

”The ve got RIVERS OF GOLD “


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 21, 2019)

sup NorCal ?err Portland  let’s Goooooo !


----------



## playallnite (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 21, 2019)

Hahah .GODDAMN RIGHT .that old BALD MOTHERFUCKER !!


Get it 

Edit :thc above 16% makes you bald,lol , see it

Double edit : but that curly haired redhead ,that pheno is FIRE , I accept the challenge!


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 22, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> sup NorCal ?err Portland  let’s Goooooo !


Bunch of texas boys? Alittle on the hard rock side for me...


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## coreywebster (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 22, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> Bunch of texas boys? Alittle on the hard rock side for me...


Had a jug open and was fired up ! Was calling on you to see if you the same ( gonna burn it down w/ya last night )


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 22, 2019)

Yesterday was a recovery day for me... Kind of overdid it the night before on the leg and the head..... But I might even be working on a hangover later tonight.....


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 22, 2019)

Shit ,I had to crack a 12 of corona while cooking this Italian beef just to get right , I’m in there w/tonight ,gonna recov. Sat and Sunday on the couch ,let’s get after it !






“Up here in SPACE looking down on you “ , sativa sativa sativa


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 22, 2019)

Warning: not good for a sore hip.


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 22, 2019)

Yea I taxed it abit.. Was alittle numb,, least till the next morning;;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 22, 2019)

Then it hurt like a MFer... But better everyday..


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 22, 2019)

Come out with your BEST tear-jerker of all time????????????? anyone?????????????


But I have afew friends coming over to throw afew back and in need of;;

great song;;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 22, 2019)

Tear jerker ? Gtfooh ,way to early to be crying !


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 22, 2019)

I gotta think about that one myself, will take afew snorts off the jug and it will come to me;;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 22, 2019)

priming my pump;;


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 22, 2019)

Lmfao !


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 22, 2019)

ok getting there.. but I won't get to far that way.. besides, it's early..


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 23, 2019)

But I do like my cry baby shit and this guy was the best;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Kurdishpsychonaut (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


>


That LP has a lot of excellent tunes.


----------



## Communist Dreamer (Nov 23, 2019)

I'm listening to Mogwai. They're supposedly an emo band. Someone was talking about this French emo band I don't even remember. 
After hearing them, they actually sound really good. Especially their completely instrumental songs.
My favorite is, "May Nothing But Happiness Come Through Your Door."


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 24, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


>


Or Mr Saturday Night Special...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 24, 2019)

Under mi sensi


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## kroc (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 25, 2019)

love this vid


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 25, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Or Mr Saturday Night Special...


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 25, 2019)

man did he lose his voice or what..


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> man did he lose his voice or what..


That's Jerry Gray, I think, the only surviving member of the band. I saw them around 2008 in a one horse town in TN, and it was even worse. On all the songs they're known for, Jerry would garble a verse, then hold the microphone to the audience for them to sing the chorus. Didn't take long for folks to realize the cat had no voice left. Who knows how long Jerry and his hired backup band ran the scam?


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 25, 2019)

They sure did afew good studio version songs though.. alot of bands suck in person. But he sure couldn't sing like this anymore 
back in their heyday;;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> They sure did afew good studio version songs though.. alot of bands suck in person. But he sure couldn't sing like this anymore
> back in their heyday;;;


Yeah, but that's the late Toy Caldwell.


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 25, 2019)

@Amos Otis I never knew the singers. Like I said they did have afew good songs. and they weren't on my top of lists. Matter a fact I don't remember most of the names of members.. They say the first thing to go,, is your memory,, and I forgot the second.. But my concert days mainly was mid 70's- late 80's. Nowadays I only go to acouple of small venues at local casinos. Last one I went to was this guy, was a good one too;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 25, 2019)

damn, how'd my radio change stations?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


> damn, how'd my radio change stations?


One more station to the right....


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 26, 2019)

Rated R for nudity.


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## twalte (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 27, 2019)

man sweet sound here;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 27, 2019)

I love Muddy;;


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 27, 2019)

“Now you just sit here and watch me “


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 27, 2019)

ok honky tonk shit;;


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 27, 2019)

All right neck  here my last one (pullen a cork 2mrrw )


----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 27, 2019)

never put off till tomorrow what one can accomplish tonight is my motto?


----------



## xtsho (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 28, 2019)

John Frusciante. The empyrean album.








The Empyrean - YouTube







www.youtube.com





The Grateful Dead. Pretty much everything!
Thank you gentlemen and ladies for being,for writing,playing,and singing, for spreading the love.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 28, 2019)

thankful day


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Nov 29, 2019)

and I hope everyone had a GREAT THANKSGIVING


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 30, 2019)

“I want some tooooooo”


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 1, 2019)

just another;












and we got snow............


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Just Be (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## kingromano (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2019)

norcaliwood said:


>


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 3, 2019)

been awhile, some great lyrics in this one;


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 3, 2019)

clone night.


----------



## booms111 (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 3, 2019)

“And when your done I’ll make u do it all again “


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 3, 2019)

“Duh”


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 3, 2019)

duh here for sure,, had to hit the brakes my cloning gel is toast...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 3, 2019)

“ got that real good good “


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 4, 2019)

Break down some aloe fillets ,foot off the breaks and mash the gas !


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 4, 2019)

BTW @SpaceGrease that's all greek to me????????? But sounds like the end of a day which is a Good thing????????


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 4, 2019)

Aloe Vera for your cuttings .


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 5, 2019)

even with the hangover;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 5, 2019)

always good at something;


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 5, 2019)

the evolution continues,


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 5, 2019)

really good vid here;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 6, 2019)

beautiful song


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 6, 2019)

alittle class;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 6, 2019)

one of the biggest shames against the States;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Dec 6, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


>


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Cwprogrower42092 (Dec 8, 2019)

Try and listen to some of mendo dopes music very chill diff kinda vibe but I love it alot of songs that are wayy under appreciated


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## GanjaGreg. (Dec 8, 2019)

Rod wave..
Heart on ice
Dark conversations


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## GanjaGreg. (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 8, 2019)

got to be about the best guitarist ever


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Dankman_420 (Dec 9, 2019)

What's up Woody  First time in these parts


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 9, 2019)

You know @Dankman_420 Same shit different day.. I make the rounds is all...


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)

let's kick it .. yo


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## SFnone (Dec 11, 2019)

this used to be one of my go-tos for shooting pool- killer solos


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 11, 2019)

Can Never go wrong w/Motörhead


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 11, 2019)

Alittle more Christmas music;


----------



## NotTodaySatan (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 12, 2019)

NotTodaySatan said:


>


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## NotTodaySatan (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## SFnone (Dec 12, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


lol... this is so stupid that it's hilarious


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2019)

SFnone said:


> lol... this is so stupid that it's hilarious


Believe it or not, they're a helluva band.


----------



## SFnone (Dec 12, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Believe it or not, they're a helluva band.


oh I believe it... they definitely can play, and I actually prefer covers to have their own personality instead of being an imitation of the original... I mean, but they are definitely silly... the end "move" there has me cracking up...


----------



## NotTodaySatan (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 12, 2019)

“Love is for the poor “


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 12, 2019)

“My heart just ain’t right but I try w/ might “ the pipes on this kid !


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 13, 2019)

“All night long “


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## SFnone (Dec 13, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> “All night long “


I always liked zz better live- louder and grittier than their mixed studio albums... on a side note, I heard somewhere that Billy Gibbons taught Hendrix slide guitar back in the day...


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## NotTodaySatan (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## NotTodaySatan (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## NotTodaySatan (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Gemtree (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 13, 2019)

This bitch has me caught up in her words . She’s a killer ! Researching her line up,stone cold ! Duplicate on me just caught up .


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


>


Flaming Youth


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2019)

Oh crap. I didn't mean "Flaming" in that way. Too funny.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 13, 2019)

That wasn’t “FLAMING” this is that ,






Not my world but GODAMN she’s sings w/heart !


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 14, 2019)

I feel lucky to have seen Steely Dan a couple years ago when they came to Portland. They do so few concerts.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 14, 2019)

Get after it


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 14, 2019)

Day drinking,smoking and Xmas baking ,gonna be a goooood day !


----------



## xtsho (Dec 14, 2019)

Audience participation


----------



## NotTodaySatan (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 14, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 14, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 14, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 14, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 14, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## xtsho (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Gemtree (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Gemtree (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Gemtree (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Gemtree (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Gemtree (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Gemtree (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Hempire828 (Dec 14, 2019)

My wife talking about how loud the weed is!!


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Gemtree (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Gemtree (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## NotTodaySatan (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## NotTodaySatan (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Gemtree (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 16, 2019)

“She’s a wild one “


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 16, 2019)

agreed


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 16, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Dec 17, 2019)

"When is it enough?
How bad do you need that stuff?
What's it all for?
Why's it seem you still want more?
When is it enough?
Turns out you don't need that stuff
What's it all for?
Why's it seem like you still want more?"

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 19, 2019)

I do love my 'Classic Rock''' but I'm down for some twang;


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2019)

Saw them late eighties / early nineties at the Starry Night Portland Oregon.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2019)

Just kidding.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2019)

Nah. Not macho enough.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## oldtimer54 (Dec 21, 2019)

Right this minute I'm listening to my wife bitch at me for something that I promised her I'd do but apparently my procrastination has pissed her off !


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 21, 2019)

oldtimer54 said:


> Right this minute I'm listening to my wife bitch at me for something that I promised her I'd do but apparently my procrastination has pissed her off !


You too... Damn..


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2019)

TortElvis debuts his 'new move'.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 21, 2019)

A classic from back in my Djing days





Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 21, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 21, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 21, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 21, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 21, 2019)

Last one.. I promise.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 22, 2019)

“ gypsy lady ,your a miracle work for me “


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 22, 2019)

GODDAMN RIGHT !


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 22, 2019)

Hahaha hell yes ! Get some of THIS !


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 24, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas! Here's your present. Thank me later.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 25, 2019)

I forgot the stocking. Enjoy.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 25, 2019)

Mitchician said:


>


One of their best songs as far as I'm concerned. Always liked the Pumpkins. Saw them the last time they came through Portland. Iha was back but the blonde girl wasn't. Great show.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 25, 2019)

Party on !


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Dec 26, 2019)

Its always been you and me, Cannabis, I love you so.


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 26, 2019)

hope everyone had a GREAT CHRISTMAS


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 26, 2019)

and my motto;;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 27, 2019)

Turn it to 2x Speed and you can Hear someone Breathing...


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 28, 2019)

“It’s 91 Son”






Edit :” POP goes the WEASEL cause the WEASEL goes pop .


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 29, 2019)

I want some toooooo


----------



## xtsho (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## sandman83 (Dec 29, 2019)

That's been stuck in my head for awhile.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 29, 2019)

“I take it frame by frame it “






Goddamn right ,get this flavor and “blow s kiss back to me “


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 29, 2019)

“and MY SOUND’s layed DOWN by the underground “


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 29, 2019)

Where's the "Maiden"?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 29, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


>


Fuck ya man! I'm an old school punk.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Dec 29, 2019)

"Shit's bout to change now, it's a shame how
Things ain't the same but I'm back in the game now"


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 29, 2019)

”promised only lies”


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 29, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> ”promised only lies”


Now we're talking, lol.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 30, 2019)

“Any man would “


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Dec 30, 2019)

"this is for the heads that's loving the mix
My people in the front, all covered in spit
Batters in the box (uh), Suffa to pitch(what)
Hilltop Hoods, all up in this bitch
…"


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 30, 2019)

Fuck yes,this !


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 30, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Fuck yes,this !


Nice. "REAL"Metallica. I have the original version that includes "Am I Evil", and "Blitzkrieg" on CD.

And here's the original Garage Days Re-Revisited CD.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 30, 2019)

Those kids when they were unknown were fucking savage !


The early shit changed life for all .shit was real


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 30, 2019)

Edit:HOLY SHIT those kids were PURE FIRE ! Lol back in the day


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Jimmythegrower (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2019)

Kick it ~!


----------



## SativaT (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 30, 2019)

great song with cool vid;


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 31, 2019)

“My lungs will fill and then deflate “ goddamn right !


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 31, 2019)

“ I did it like this ,I did it like that “


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 31, 2019)

Hope ALL have a GREAT New Years,,, and that the year that follows,, is better than the last.... And my stash jars be full........


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## kingromano (Jan 1, 2020)

this killer shit


----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 1, 2020)

this gal sounds good;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 1, 2020)

This broad here has about the sexiest sounding voice there is?


----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 1, 2020)

Afew more hours and we can all say;;;






and gives me 3 more hours to feel the date warrants acouple more round of firework.... 

Sure miss back home,, I could've popped off afew rounds in the 50 cal off the porch... 
But then I had some of the best hunting woods in the state, within acouple hundred yards of my back porch..

Yea I'd walk into the woods afew yards,,, to one of the stands, instead of just popping them off the porch.. In the name of fairness? Naw


----------



## omgBoNg (Jan 2, 2020)

Good ole brushy.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## SCJedi (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm listening to my English bulldog snore like a drunk sailor.

Edit:. Now my cat is snoring too


----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## sandman83 (Jan 4, 2020)

Been stuck on an 80s kick today, will enjoy going back thru this thread.


----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 4, 2020)

sandman83 said:


> Been stuck on an 80s kick today, will enjoy going back thru this thread.


just don't take me for a good example???????? Enjoy life...........


----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 4, 2020)

“when I get my fill im chilly chillllll”


----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 4, 2020)

Every time I come to have a smoke,, I enjoy my tunes... And brother, I enjoy that people enjoy tunes PERIOD. I ain't got to like them.. But I'm always game to check shit out..... If it comes recommended.. 

Good words,,, if ya listen...........


----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 4, 2020)

All time favorite tune and vid. 

George Biondo (bass, b-vox) Goldy McJohn (organ) Larry Byrom (guitar) John Kay (vox, harp) Jerry Edmonton (drums)


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 4, 2020)

Strong all time pick . Don’t think I can pick a 1 ,it changes daily . However I did twist 1 up in honor of a #1 pick .


----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 5, 2020)

“How can one little street SWALLOW so many lives !”


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 5, 2020)

“Don’t trust a perfect person and don’t trust a song thats flawless “ 

Thats strong Kung Foo


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 5, 2020)

Saddle up boys ,round 2 , let’s get after it ,I still got this bug I gotta smoke out and drown !


----------



## Bluemm (Jan 5, 2020)

norcaliwood said:


>


The whole world calls Hank!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 5, 2020)

“Lordy Lordy Lordy “






Late late edit : “and that’s what I got “, goddamn right !


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 5, 2020)

Agree MB !


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 5, 2020)

my Last pheno hunt right here ,my garden needs that SASSY ASSED


----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 5, 2020)

Bluemm said:


> The whole world calls Hank!


That man has so many songs other musicians produced about him,, it wood take a year to post them all.. 

That's has to be my favorite one..

Another good one,,


----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 6, 2020)

acouple I ain't heard for sure;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 6, 2020)

oh well;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2020)

xtsho said:


>


----------



## xtsho (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 6, 2020)

and this song fits the bill tonight.. Alittle Jose' lime and salt;;


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 6, 2020)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


Right now I'm letting Ozzy RR Tibute rock the neighborhood.


----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 6, 2020)

they nailed it with this one;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 7, 2020)

good old boys shit'


----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## NeWcS (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks for WWIII, cult members


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 7, 2020)

Well. Its fitting we end it here anyway. Less than going out on a high note, but eh, we had some good times. But as a member of the human race, I say we've exhausted making good music or good movies anymore. Everything's a sequel or a remake..the End is nigh.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 7, 2020)

Tunnel vision isn't always bad. If you're in a tunnel. 
Weird Scenes inside the Goldmine.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> Well. Its fitting we end it here anyway. Less than going out on a high note, but eh, we had some good times. But as a member of the human race, I say we've exhausted making good music or good movies anymore. Everything's a sequel or a remake..the End is nigh.


relax, amigo. light your joint, and listen to @norcaliwood :


----------



## xtsho (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Mitchician (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm only listening to the basslines because John Paul Jones is god. Oh yeah and the vocals, drums a d guitar is pretty good.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## twalte (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Mitchician (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 11, 2020)

This is an elite cut . Rip RockStar !


----------



## xtsho (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 12, 2020)

Great song here,, least from the new band;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 12, 2020)

RIP Ian but the band plays on


----------



## xtsho (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## JM1sttime87 (Jan 12, 2020)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


LoL I figured I would contribute to the list lol IAM listing to G-eazy and some old school like sir mix alot I like big butts and Bone thugs and harmanoy and also I have some Bob Marley raggae music in the mix in general I love anykind of music IAM a odd ball like that lol I can go from underground rap to some country music and then trow some old school music like Stevie B on lol but that is what IAM listing to if anyone even cares to know lol!!!!!..... The song playing at the moment is Down for me by G-eazy and carnage and 24hours !!!!!


----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Mitchician (Jan 13, 2020)

Trying to get a little someone into drumming..






R.I.P Neil Peart.

I wasn't a follower per se, but can see how much respect he has from very well respected drummers and fans from all over. Respect.


----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 13, 2020)

great lyrics;;;


----------



## norcaliwood (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## playallnite (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 15, 2020)

Xtsho looks like your boys got in the rrhof 1st try . Firing up lil thin leaf for the play back !


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 15, 2020)

“I’d rather die than give you control “ 

2020 rrhof


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 15, 2020)

2020 class rrhof


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 15, 2020)

2020 rrhof , personally a top 100 all time song for me .


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 15, 2020)

“ I love it when you call me big poppa “ , YES YES this .

RRHOF 2020


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 15, 2020)

Always play this when I’m down.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> 2020 class rrhof


What headbanger doesn't rock out with Whitney !? And how did the Dixie Chicks get overlooked - again !?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 15, 2020)

FALLEN ANGEL sugar , put me in for pounds .


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 16, 2020)

I'm a bookkeeper's son
I don't want to shoot no one
Well I crossed my old man back in Oregon
Don't take me alive
Got a case of dynamite
I could hold out here all night
Yes I crossed my old man back in Oregon
Don't take me alive


----------



## xtsho (Jan 16, 2020)

The Cuervo Gold
The fine Colombian
Make tonight a wonderful thing


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## tstick (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2020)

tstick said:


>


What did the floor ever do to her??


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Rolloff (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Rolloff (Jan 17, 2020)

Soothing


----------



## Mellow old School (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Rolloff (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Rolloff (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2020)

I miss Travis Tritt.


----------



## 2WorldsFrog (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 17, 2020)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> "When is it enough?
> How bad do you need that stuff?
> What's it all for?
> Why's it seem you still want more?
> ...


This was pretty good


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Trout2012 (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 18, 2020)

love the basslines through the second half, Motown shit


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Two tower fans and a faucet dripping.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 21, 2020)

The dialogue from 'Slacker' for the bazillionth time.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 24, 2020)

“Grab your things I’ve come to take your HOME ! “


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2020)

I can picture Steve Miller saying "What did you do to my song?". And then saying "But I like it.".


----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## DC8494 (Jan 30, 2020)

- YouTube







www.youtube.com


----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2020)

Some say this is the concert that made Black Sabbath


----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 1, 2020)

Cheers


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 1, 2020)

(To be played together)


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 8, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


>


That intro is so funky... sounds like Deep Purple


----------



## TintEastwood (Feb 9, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> That intro is so funky... sounds like Deep Purple


Nice! @ age 15 I wore out a Mott the Hoople cassette. (1975)

Deep Purple and Led Zepellin were also all the rage.



Summer on the way.....
Outdoor vs Indoor


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 11, 2020)

Cheers


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## mackdx (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## VirtualHerd (Feb 15, 2020)

Yes, Yes...........


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 15, 2020)

Shit....Post #15,000 needs to be something epic....


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 15, 2020)

Saturday night ... Headbangers Ball...memories...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 16, 2020)

“Cause GIRLs LIKE u “






“Yea yea yea “




Edit : “I play w/this kitty like you play w/your guitar “”” all right THen !


----------



## xtsho (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 17, 2020)

This song brings back memories of Columbian Gold, early teen issues, and just a damn good time to be living and young. It's like a time capsule. At least to me.


----------



## Just Be (Feb 17, 2020)

xtsho said:


>


I can no longer hear that song without thinking of this scene.


----------



## JENSENR420 (Feb 17, 2020)

BlackBerry Smoke.stoney larue.cross Canadian ragweed.cody canada.Chris Robinson.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 21, 2020)

“Your all ready pretty good “ damn


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Feb 21, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> Shit....Post #15,000 needs to be something epic....


Thanks, I needed that...


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 21, 2020)

Wow awesome show, new release


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 27, 2020)

The bass. So good...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 28, 2020)

Rise and shine ,wake and bake ,let’s get after it !


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## custodian7138 (Feb 29, 2020)

David Byrne was the musical guest on SNL tonight... I dug out the Talking Heads - Speaking in Tongues.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 4, 2020)

Dope as fuck.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Mar 4, 2020)

Just started it. I think it's Chambermaid Swing All Night Long by Parov Stelar, fairly certain at least at the moment.

Now on to Peeping Tom by Jamie Berry.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 8, 2020)

I truly get conflict this or ZZ Top who speaks to my soul most


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 8, 2020)

#1 & #1a flip flop it but mark it down






Edit: This pheno wasn’t in my garden until the Netflix special but it is now ! How you miss on this






“When you see me coming DONT call my name “,goddamn right


----------



## LostInEthereal (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 9, 2020)

Cheers


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Cillit_Bang (Mar 13, 2020)

by far one of Ed Sheerans best songs.


----------



## Cillit_Bang (Mar 13, 2020)

classic


----------



## LoraMoser (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 13, 2020)

Eat me. 
ozzy
I tried listening to the first song off the new album
But it sucked!
Then I saw a song he has with Elton John and that kinda repulsed me so I like that title eat me and it’s not bad.


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 13, 2020)

Henry Rollins is 100% correct.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 14, 2020)

I want some tooooooo !


----------



## LostInEthereal (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 14, 2020)

“Any time your thinking EVIL your thinking bout the blues “ goddamn right !


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 15, 2020)

New video:


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 15, 2020)

“Come and make me HOLY AGAIN!”


----------



## BigOrangeBuds (Mar 16, 2020)

Tyler Childers- All Your'n


----------



## xtsho (Mar 17, 2020)

Many a time was spent with this playing from my cassette deck in the early eighties while driving my 1969 Buick Skylark with a 350 and 4 barrel carb. Good times...


----------



## xtsho (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 17, 2020)

Most don't know the history of the band or the song. Both bands are great as are both versions of the song.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 21, 2020)

Saddle up


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 22, 2020)

Rap GOD x’s 2.0. Get some


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## JimyTheCook (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 28, 2020)

Yes sirrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 28, 2020)

“I’m Rick James biotch “


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## thump easy (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 28, 2020)

“The boys and I been burning it up can’t seem too slow us down “


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 28, 2020)

Hope NorCal not dead or locked up miss his energy !


----------



## LostInEthereal (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 28, 2020)

They ran hard back then .good stuff


----------



## xtsho (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 2, 2020)

Cheers


----------



## carlsbarn (Apr 2, 2020)

abalonehx said:


>



"A ten minute drum solo, you couldn't handle that on strong acid man."


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Apr 2, 2020)

you guys might have already heard the story, but before he died, bon scott supposedly went to a show where brian Johnson was singing, i'm guessing in Geordie, and he was rolling around screaming like a maniac because his appendix or something burst, and bon thought it was part of the show and went back to the ac/dc guys and told them about this really great crazy front man that was going nuts on stage, which is part of the reason they pursued brian Johnson later... I might be off a little, but something like that... anyway...


----------



## BigOrangeBuds (Apr 2, 2020)

Prayers for John Prine!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 2, 2020)

At the end of the day for me personally . AC/DC bon Scott Top 3 all time with Brian johnson top 10 all time for sure .






Believe it !!!!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## ismann (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## 420drummer (Apr 4, 2020)

Banded clovis -Tyler Childers


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 4, 2020)

The Ox and the Moon kicking azz


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 5, 2020)

“I lost a lot of friends there “


----------



## oill (Apr 5, 2020)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


Chemical brothers... life is sweet


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 5, 2020)

The championship!!! Dab it up and enjoy the show .


----------



## myvoy (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## MrShabba23 (Apr 7, 2020)

Journey- Dont Stop Believin 

Livens me up in the morning lmao


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## myvoy (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## spek9 (Apr 9, 2020)

Hackin' away in one of my flower rooms, and wanted to hear some Em...






...one more time for old time's sake...


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 9, 2020)

..then he'll teach ya, how tah......Ff-find your-self


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 10, 2020)

One to lighten the mood @38:15


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 11, 2020)

Redhead Angels






My favorite


----------



## atxlsgun (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 11, 2020)

“I’m your source of self destruction “


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 12, 2020)

I've been revisiting my love of Placebo lately.


----------



## myvoy (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Rsawr (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 17, 2020)

“Just take my hand and come with me “


----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2020)

Gotta post the cure doing A Forest at their 2019 induction into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame as a follow up to show that they still have it.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## kroc (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 27, 2020)

90s music


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 2, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (May 3, 2020)




----------



## socalcoolmx (May 4, 2020)




----------



## socalcoolmx (May 4, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (May 5, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (May 5, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (May 5, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (May 5, 2020)




----------



## FusterCluck (May 5, 2020)

Blackberry Smoke I think these guys are cool.https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=RDT80B7s7ekGo&feature=share&playnext=1


----------



## FusterCluck (May 5, 2020)

This one tohttps://youtu.be/SCg5VOaNz1s


----------



## FusterCluck (May 5, 2020)

Little Bit O Blues


----------



## FusterCluck (May 5, 2020)

.........MEDICATE MY MIND 

The best one of all!!!


----------



## FusterCluck (May 5, 2020)

Yelawolf


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 6, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 6, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 6, 2020)




----------



## spek9 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## spek9 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## spek9 (May 6, 2020)

Fuckin' old time's sake. I love lyricists.


----------



## spek9 (May 6, 2020)

I'm kind of giving myself away, but I adore lyricists. Eminem in my mind isn't the best, but is definitely up there. I like his work in this track...






One day, I might admit what I really do on the side, but realistically, nobody will read this comment anyways.


----------



## babagarden (May 7, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (May 7, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (May 7, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 7, 2020)

“Born into a scene of angriness and greed “


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 9, 2020)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 10, 2020)

Here's an even better one off that album. Awesome riding music. I'm talking about snowboarding for all you guys that don't know what I'm talking about. Maiden, and Disturbed also have a place in my selection.


----------



## ismann (May 10, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 10, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (May 14, 2020)

This was Chester Bennington's side project. Shame they've only released one album back then, I thought it was pretty good.

Jacob


----------



## BobBitchen (May 14, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (May 16, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 16, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (May 16, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


>


Back when this came out, I had my mom drive me almost an hour away so I could buy this 45 rpm record.


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 17, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Dreaming1 (May 19, 2020)

"The money got different, because of what I'm spending." 
VIPER


----------



## Dreaming1 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 21, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 23, 2020)

Starting from last night sure feels like it gonna be a goddamn 






Weekend !!!!


----------



## G Bear (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Dreaming1 (May 23, 2020)




----------



## G Bear (May 23, 2020)




----------



## G Bear (May 23, 2020)




----------



## G Bear (May 23, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 23, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (May 24, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 24, 2020)

“Can I have your daughter FOR the rest of my life !!! 







Edit: “ no matter what u say “!!!!!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 26, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 26, 2020)




----------



## injinji (May 26, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Dreaming1 (May 28, 2020)

It's coming back around...


----------



## Dreaming1 (May 28, 2020)

Coming around...


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 29, 2020)

Just make it stop . Stuck in my head few days str8 now . Can’t drown it out Can’t smoke it out even a good night sleep can’t kill it .


----------



## injinji (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Dreaming1 (May 29, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (May 29, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 30, 2020)

Going hard in the paint today






Edit:” I really had a black out baby “


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 30, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Hobbes (May 31, 2020)

<iframe src="https://player.vimeo.com/video/16551275" width="640" height="360" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; fullscreen" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<p><a href="



">M1 - Only In Dreams: Surf the Crop Circle Of Bud (v8.3)</a> from <a href="https://vimeo.com/hobbes">Hobbes</a> on <a href="https://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 31, 2020)

edit :

Edit:lol,GODDAMN RIGHT !!!,get all that


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 1, 2020)

As always...


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 1, 2020)

The singing man is at his song. The holy on their knees. The wreckless are out wrecking. The timid plea their pleas. The moon knows much more of this. More than anyone can see... There were days. There were days..and there were days between.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 7, 2020)

Smooth every time


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Saysayno (Jun 11, 2020)

vanbucknor said:


> I am listening to these songs.
> 1. Cry by Mandy Moore
> 2. That's the way it is by Celine Dion
> 3. The Climb by Miley Cyrus.


Umm. This is a nightmare song list


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## kroc (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Gemtree (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 16, 2020)

Mostly the police scanner for factual local news. And working my way through my recently deceased parents CD library from classical,bluegrass through early 70's rock. Buckwheat Zydeco impressed the most so far. With some banjo pickers blowing my heavy metal/ICP brain. Expand your horizons. Peace.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## ilovereggae (Jun 16, 2020)

One of my favorite tunes ever. I used the lyrics in a post I made on FB last week. I am friends with Cocoa Tea and he saw it, and asked if I would make a lyric video for the song. Hope you all enjoy. Blessings.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 16, 2020)

I was fortunate to see Alan Parsons when he played at Revolution Hall in Portland Oregon. I got 2 of the last 20 tickets. It was at Revolution Hall a small venue. Every seat was close. One of the best concerts I've been to in my life and I've been to many.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## kroc (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


>


That album is 50 years old this week.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 21, 2020)

“ come MONDAY it I’ll be allRIGHT,come Monday “


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jun 22, 2020)

Anyone remember these voices?


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Nexxus1040 (Jun 22, 2020)

Found this. Happy trippin


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jun 23, 2020)

"lookin good today. Lookin good in every way."




1988


----------



## Dubble808 (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jun 23, 2020)

Neneh Cherry's daughter, Mabel.


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jun 23, 2020)

Enjoyed the whole album. "Shes so good with her stiletto, you don't mind the pain."


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Dubble808 (Jun 23, 2020)

Solid track!


----------



## xtsho (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jun 25, 2020)

The Emotional Oranges.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 25, 2020)

They deadass need to change the national anthem from that pussy-ass Star-Spangled Banner to this shit right here... and when they play it at every sporting event the crowd lights up a 21 joint salute. LET A BITCH SUCK A DICK AND GET THE FUCK IN THE PIT!


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Gemtree (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Rsawr (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 26, 2020)

Rest easy Huey... you had every middle school gymnasium floor on the verge of collapse thanks to this banger.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Jun 28, 2020)

Seriously honestly


----------



## Redeye 420 (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Jun 28, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


>


I love Weed..lol


----------



## Redeye 420 (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Jun 28, 2020)

Last one..


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Dubble808 (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 29, 2020)

MC XANDER LOOPING PAR XALANCE


----------



## go go kid (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 29, 2020)

https://mcxander.bandcamp.com/album/eyeopeness HIS NEW ALBUM, WELL WORTH A LISTEN


----------



## go go kid (Jun 29, 2020)

IM LOVING LOOPING, THINK ILL GET ME A LOOPING RIG FOR A BIT O FUN


----------



## go go kid (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 29, 2020)

It's just one'a those days yo...


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 29, 2020)

Awesome combination of musicians and a wild spirit.


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 30, 2020)

The lyrics are pure fuckin' cringe ("wake up, grab beer, grab rear, shave beard, put on some scene gear" and "I punk'd the pussy like I'm Ashton Kutcher" are two prime examples) but you can't deny that the nostalgia factor for this song is through the roof... not to mention the sheer edginess of it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 30, 2020)

Edgy !


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 30, 2020)

This song's got them JUMPDAFUCKUP riffs... there will never be another Bolt Thrower. Truly one of the most elite death metal bands.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 30, 2020)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


> there will never be another Bolt Thrower.


There will never be another Brigitte Bardot.


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 30, 2020)

But you don't hear me though... I DON'T GIVE A FUUUUCK!


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 30, 2020)

"Hey ladies (where you at?)
Hey fellas (where you at?)
AND THE PEOPLE
THAT DON'T GIVE A FUCK (where you at?)"
~Fred Durst, radical gender theorist


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 1, 2020)

Is this the Second Coming?
...or the Fourth Reich?


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 1, 2020)

I'll be sorry, so you've said
Well I'm not sorry
BANG YOU'RE DEAD


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## sarahJane211 (Jul 1, 2020)

Maluma .........


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 1, 2020)

The world is burning, we don't care, we just wanna feel good!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 1, 2020)

Pink fong


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 1, 2020)

You've been pissed on
For too long
Your rights abused
Your views refused
They manipulate and threaten
With terror as a weapon
Scare you 'til your stupefied
Wear you down until you're on their side


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 2, 2020)

I seen the Fight Club, about 28 times


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## madvillian420 (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Jul 2, 2020)

For those of you who dont know these guys HERE YO GO! Melodic Funky Rock (jam band style)


----------



## XtraGood (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 2, 2020)

Me and my partner have "fooled around" to this song more times than we care to admit... Jahred is such a romantic LMAO


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 2, 2020)

It's always just "Deftones", never "THE Deftones"


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Jul 3, 2020)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


> This song's got them JUMPDAFUCKUP riffs... there will never be another Bolt Thrower. Truly one of the most elite death metal bands.


That shit is gas. I fuck with the chugging guitar man. Heavy


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 3, 2020)

_There is a darkness blacker than anything ever seen by man
So violent, so cruel, and pernicious
For an eternity I have searched for thee in each continent and land
I long for your blessing, as your absence is driving me MAAAAADDDD

Through timeless halls, forgotten rooms, the void awaits in silence
The majestic nothingness, I submit to thee
Nothing can come between us, not a single ray of lightness
ALL HAIL THE DARKNESS!
Et spiritus sancti..._


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 3, 2020)

“Stand up and be counted for what you are about to receive “


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 3, 2020)

_How many motherfuckers just like me?
Grew up just like me?
Fucked up just like me?
Wake up, light up, watchin' BET
Fuckin' babies' mamas from Jersey to Cali
Don't get mad, get high, go get even
Go get yo' shit back and tell that lyin' ho you leavin'
I smoke weed, I drank wine
Take your daughter to my tour bus and fuck her from behind_


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 3, 2020)

For me, this band is the epitome of a guilty pleasure... they're a bunch of methed-up cousinfuckers who write just the most retardedly racist lyrics glorifying the trans-Atlantic slave trade. They also happen to write some of the sickest galloping riffs in all of melodic death metal.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 3, 2020)

Seriously, do not financially support this band... leave them dependent on welfare or force them into selling dope. Pirate their shit instead.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## the native (Jul 3, 2020)

some good vibes coming from nz


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 3, 2020)

_I used to be love-struck
Now I'm just fucked-up
Pull up my sleeve and see the pattern of my cuts_


----------



## xtsho (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## the native (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## XtraGood (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 4, 2020)

Ue o muite arukō
Namida ga koborenai youni
Omoidasu haruno hi
Hitoribocchi no yoru


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 4, 2020)

Sie wollen mein Herz am rechten Fleck
doch seh ich dann nach unten weck
dann schlägt es links


----------



## XtraGood (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## XtraGood (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## XtraGood (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 4, 2020)

_
Don't get us wrong, we only made this song
To make you feel hard when you hit the bong..._


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 5, 2020)

"There are two kinds of men in this world. Those with a crush on Linda Ronstadt and those who never heard of her." - Willie Nelson


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Jul 6, 2020)

Some Good Vibes


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 6, 2020)

_If you think it's too loud
BITCH GET THE FUCK OUT
If you wanna slow down
BITCH GET THE FUCK OUT_


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Jul 6, 2020)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


>


please post more i love ur music bro haha


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 6, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> please post more i love ur music bro haha


I can't tell if you were being sarcastic... I'm literally fucking autistic so that might have something to do with it. Anyway...


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## printer (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 6, 2020)

Stealthstyle said:


>


He had 5 popular songs, and there is a 20 song greatest hits collection.


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Stealthstyle (Jul 6, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> He had 5 popular songs, and there is a 20 song greatest hits collection.


Are you saying you dont like him? i like all his music and dont care that he became a muslim. If you travel through indonesia for a long time you will realise muslims are the nicest kindest people you could meet.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 7, 2020)

Stealthstyle said:


> Are you saying you dont like him? i like all his music and dont care that he became a muslim. If you travel through indonesia for a long time you will realise muslims are the nicest kindest people you could meet.


I;m saying he had 5 popular songs that somehow became a '20 greatest hits' collection.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jul 7, 2020)

Yeh I guess that's fair enough.


----------



## Windycity (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 8, 2020)

Cracks me up every time since day 1






“She just grating the cheese”


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 8, 2020)

next speeding ticket up !!


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 8, 2020)

_I'm runnin' [email protected]$ down in they jewels
I'm slidin' over cars while I shoot
They think that I'm Tom Cruise (Tom Cruise Tom Cruise Tom Cruise)
BUT BITCH I'M BOBBY WITH THAT TOOL_


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 8, 2020)

_Are you ready?
Will you be?
Will you fight
World War III
Are you ready?
Are you sure?
Will you fight
World War IV?_


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 8, 2020)

_It's always the old that lead us into war
It's always the young that fall.





_


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Gwhiliker (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## KaiserSoze2020 (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Fonzyyy21 (Jul 10, 2020)

Yamborghini high! Asap mob!


----------



## KaiserSoze2020 (Jul 10, 2020)

Fonzyyy21 said:


> Yamborghini high! Asap mob!


 Hell yeah


----------



## KaiserSoze2020 (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Fonzyyy21 (Jul 10, 2020)

youtube can't die - Google Search


----------



## KaiserSoze2020 (Jul 10, 2020)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


>


Yeah !


----------



## KaiserSoze2020 (Jul 10, 2020)

How do you do love ? Im new here


----------



## KaiserSoze2020 (Jul 10, 2020)

Oh you have to be registered for 48 hours and get 3 likes from established members.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## KaiserSoze2020 (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## KaiserSoze2020 (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## KaiserSoze2020 (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## pinkygonzales (Jul 11, 2020)

Just came across the song _Sensitive_ by *Serena Isioma* and am kind of losing my mind. (Explicit lyrics warning.) The song has a a sort of "bubble popping" sound my ears can't get enough of.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2020)

KaiserSoze2020 said:


>


Sounds just like


----------



## KaiserSoze2020 (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 12, 2020)

Br br DENG
Br br DENG


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 12, 2020)

_Are you gonna give up like a bitch?
Or JUMPDAFUCKUP?!_


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## KaiserSoze2020 (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 15, 2020)

Rest easy Chester...


----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jul 15, 2020)

Lil Eva was Carol King and Gerry Goffin's maid. She is regarded as inspiration for the hits 'Locomotion' and 'He Hit Me (And It Felt Like a Kiss)'. Carol asked Eva to sing after Eva told her about some of the violence she experienced in her personal relationship with an abusive boyfriend.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 15, 2020)

Just finished Ministry Psalm:69. Doing some Animusic to relax afterwards. Worth a look. Non offensive and amazing graphics.


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 15, 2020)

What a beautiful way to close out one of the most iconic albums of the nu metal generation...


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)

xtsho said:


>


----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 15, 2020)

xtsho said:


>


Unleashed in the East...Green Manalishi! One of my all time favorites.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Unleashed in the East...Green Manalishi! One of my all time favorites.


I was there back in the day. Saw it live. It was awesome. Saw it again recently. Still awesome.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 15, 2020)

xtsho said:


>


I only have MP3. Thank you. Never watched it.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## DarthVaper84 (Jul 15, 2020)

rollajoint said:


> 1.patience - Damien Marley + nas
> 2.we all die one day - obbie trice .
> 3.let's push things forward - the streets .
> 
> Some awsome tunes there check them out !


The Streets are a classic. Saw them like ten years ago they were hilarious


----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Dubble808 (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## CAPTAIN EFFIN FALCO (Jul 16, 2020)

Kells all day


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 16, 2020)

xtsho said:


>


Before Killing Joke...in 1981


----------



## xtsho (Jul 16, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> Before Killing Joke...in 1981



Good stuff. The music was so new back then. People doing things that hadn't already been done.


Before Ian Curtis suicide. Joy Division. They went on to be known as New Order.







So many memories of listening to the great music of the 80's. Drinking, smoking dope, chasing girls. And then also the 2 sometimes 3 jobs needed to pay for an apartment, car, bills, necessities, and still have a wad of cash. Plus taking night classes. I don't think I could have done it without the music. Always had my walkman.


Some of us love them while many hate them. But The Cure got me through some rough times. I'd put on the headphones and get lost in their music.












And of course Depeche Mode.







But I also really enjoyed the Raw stuff. Agent Orange was a great mostly overlooked band. They totally rock. I can listen to this all day long. 1981. I was in high school.










Agent Orange - Living In Darkness (Full Album)


Band: Agent OrangeAlbum: Living In DarknessYear: 1981Tracklist:1. 0:00 Bloodstains (Original Version)2. 1:53 Too Young to Die3. 3:57 Everything Turns Grey4. ...




www.youtube.com


----------



## xtsho (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## the native (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 17, 2020)

"I'll make more moves than Allied Van Lines" - Broadway Blotto


----------



## defec1 (Jul 17, 2020)

Trouble - The Skull cranked with a system that our for forefathers would have been proud of. Epi 201 speakers, redone dynaco amp etc. Can't get heavier man.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 18, 2020)

I dunno.....the dead stay dead prayers or not.



defec1 said:


> Trouble - The Skull cranked with a system that our for forefathers would have been proud of. Epi 201 speakers, redone dynaco amp etc. Can't get heavier man.


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 18, 2020)

DarthVaper84 said:


> The Streets are a classic. Saw them like ten years ago they were hilarious


9 years later I'm still listening to them Haha.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Jul 21, 2020)

LondonSeedCentre said:


>


So good i shared it with all my friends


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 23, 2020)

RIP Annie.


----------



## mateobeast88 (Jul 23, 2020)

BMTH


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## OJAE (Jul 25, 2020)

SUC4L


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 25, 2020)

“O baby Uuuuu”




 “About a girl named bla bla BLA “


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 25, 2020)

Holy shit. She's good. 11 years old I think?


----------



## SFnone (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 30, 2020)

Birthday boy.


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jul 31, 2020)

Great remix.


----------



## Aeko Irie (Jul 31, 2020)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


im listeningto highest in the room @travisscott


----------



## B_the_s (Jul 31, 2020)

6 am. Tinnitus.


----------



## B_the_s (Jul 31, 2020)

LittleDabbie said:


>


Bumpin


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## OJAE (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 31, 2020)

Dog days of summer !!!! Cracking all the jars and drinking barrels this weekend ,FUCKING ROASTING OUTSIDE .


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 31, 2020)

Yes sir that flavor Is hitting the spot .


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 31, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Yes sir that flavor Is hitting the spot .


Trombone is the lowest of the brass.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 31, 2020)

Take your word not my arena just run another track that helps fight off this hot humid dog days bayou esk day .i felt that flow !


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 31, 2020)

No, the Tuba is.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 31, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> Trombone is the lowest of the brass.


When it comes to epic trombone solos, brevity is key.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 31, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> When it comes to epic trombone solos, brevity is key.


.......Less is More... with Trombone, you're saying then?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 31, 2020)

Meh, not today feeling that flow !!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## the native (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 2, 2020)

Grovin to Dr hook tonight.


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> Trombone is the lowest of the brass.


Lipbone is really low then.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 2, 2020)

“Turn it up “


----------



## Gorillabilly (Aug 2, 2020)

flyleaf and bobaflex


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 2, 2020)

Oakland


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Shape Shifter (Aug 5, 2020)

Instrumental funk from France. Chris Joss is the artist.


----------



## Shape Shifter (Aug 5, 2020)

Jazzy Instumental Hip Hop from Poland. Whole album is a winner.


----------



## Shape Shifter (Aug 5, 2020)

Oldie but a goodie. Jazzy downtempo beats. Continuous mix.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 7, 2020)

Hey, teacher...leave them kids alone.

Dad on rhythm
Mom on bass


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Aug 8, 2020)

LMAO whoops, you can disregard that last one unless you're tryna see a 500-pound, non-committal bitch literally sobbing about Call of Duty


----------



## injinji (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 8, 2020)

You know I'm old, correct? The multi-talented Steve Winwood and one of the best bands in the best era, in my opinion.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 8, 2020)

topcat said:


> You know I'm old, correct?


correct

@injinji - thanks for the nudge to pull this rocker up


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 9, 2020)

Detroit's Own..


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 9, 2020)

Wtf,?


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Queen2Green (Aug 10, 2020)

Currently obsessed with "Uncomfortably High"  preferably while watching this video starting at 1:12

Uncomfortably High


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Aug 11, 2020)

Nu VEIN rarities / remixes / demo comp is out and man does it FUCK!


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Aug 11, 2020)

So when they point the finger we'll flip ours back and say fuck that... FUCK THAAAAAATTT!!!


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Aug 12, 2020)

_If you got Jack in your cup, go raise it up
And if you ain't got enough, go fill it up
If you had too much, don't throw it up
And if you ain't got shit, throw yo' hands up

I'm gonna chase this whisky with Patrón
I want a girl on my lap on a Jägerbomb
I'm comin' in hot, you heard me
And I'mma make it rain on the girl who serves me
I drink a fifth of vodka 'til it's gone
And if it feels so right, then it can't be wrong
I'm comin' in hot, you heard me
And we be takin' shots, and if not, you nerdy_


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## CannaOnerStar (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 14, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


>


@2:15 - Radar Love


----------



## injinji (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2020)

Happy birthday Mr Hay


----------



## go go kid (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Aug 17, 2020)

IF YOU LOVE GUITAR, THIS GUY CAN PLAY ANYTHING WITH A
STRING


----------



## go go kid (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## CannaOnerStar (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Aug 18, 2020)

Holy fuuuuuuuuucc bruh... whoever this band has as their lead guitarist, it's evident that he is a CYBERDEMON behind the axe.


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Aug 18, 2020)

I would claw someone's face off to have been a teen during the late '90s and early 2000s... this set was absolutely legendary. GIVE ME SOMETHIN' TO BREAK! HOW 'BOUT YO FUCKIN' FACE?!


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Aug 19, 2020)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


> I would claw someone's face off to have been a teen during the late '90s and early 2000s... this set was absolutely legendary. GIVE ME SOMETHIN' TO BREAK! HOW 'BOUT YO FUCKIN' FACE?!


Yea i remember when the significant other came out and it was some dope shit at the time. Then i got into their first album, but the time their 3rd album came out they changed to crap, i had listened their first two albums a bit too much and i started listening to better music.

I still think some of their songs are pretty good tho, but bit teeny..


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Aug 19, 2020)

_I'm gettin' used to the nuisance of f*gs who bad-mouth this music
How fuckin' stupid and foolish of you to think you can do this?
You cowards can't, you never will, don't even try to pursue it
I took the chance, I paid the bill, I nearly died for this music
You make me wanna run around, pullin' my guns out 'n' shit
You're temptin' me to run my mouth and call you OUT in this bitch
How ignorant you gotta be to believe ANY of this?
You need to slit your wrists, flick your clit, and go jump off a bridge
What, you can't hear the sarcasm in the verses I spit?
What, you think I just got lucky, didn't work for this shit?
Bitch, I've been workin' at this ever since I was a kid
I've played a million empty shows to only family and friends
What kind of person would diss a band that deserves to get big?
I'd hate to be that person when my verse comes out their kid's lips
That shit's as worst as it gets
This verse is over, I quit!
Signed, Charlie Scene, on your girlfriend's tits!_


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Aug 19, 2020)

@KvarforthsDuRag


----------



## injinji (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Queen2Green (Aug 19, 2020)

I wish you were here to bring the heat in 2020 Nip Rip


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 20, 2020)

“Father, can you hear me?
How have I let you down?
I curse the day that I was born
And all the sorrow in this world

Let me take you to the herding ground
Where all good men are trampled down
Just to settle a bet that could not be won
Between a prideful father and his son

Will you guide me now, for I can't see
A reason for the suffering and this long misery
What if every living soul could be upright and strong?
Well then I do imagine

There will be sorrow
Yeah, there will be sorrow
And there will be sorrow no more

When all soldiers lay their weapons down
Or when all kings and all queens relinquish their crowns
Or when the only true messiah rescues us from ourselves
It's easy to imagine

There will be sorrow
Yeah, there will be sorrow
And there will be sorrow no more”


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Aug 20, 2020)

_Shawty I know you feel the electricity
Feel rhe fire rising, come and smoke a joint with me
It's a prophecy, a punk rock opera, see
And all the shots are free when shawty rocks with me_


----------



## go go kid (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2020)

topcat said:


>


Some things age well.


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2020)

Ah, steel drums...


----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2020)

We can jump in the water,




stay drunk all the time.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Aug 27, 2020)

_I beat my dick and bust a nut up in yo' eye so you can SEE me cummin'_


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Pacific2020 (Aug 27, 2020)

Thebuddness said:


> The Orb with David Gilmore.


 Gilmour is the greatest!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 28, 2020)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


Rain & thunder sounds... relax mode.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Medskunk (Aug 29, 2020)

Strictly chillz this


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 29, 2020)

“I know it’s dire my time “


----------



## go go kid (Aug 29, 2020)

little fluffy clouds the orb


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 29, 2020)

Ronni James


----------



## injinji (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Aug 29, 2020)

Pacific2020 said:


> Gilmour is the greatest!


thanx man, im loving this


----------



## go go kid (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 31, 2020)

Good times


----------



## injinji (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Icemud420 (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 5, 2020)

I play some acoustic ya know


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 5, 2020)

“Señorita im in trouble again “


----------



## injinji (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 9, 2020)

They Really Turned It Into A Song: You About To Lose Yo Job The Remix!


They really turned it into a song. via @remixgodsuede @imarkkeyz Posted By DMitchell



www.worldstarhiphop.com


----------



## injinji (Sep 9, 2020)

We can share the women, we can share the wine. . . .


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## vitalsine (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## vitalsine (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 11, 2020)

xtsho said:


>


I've been worried about all you PNW folks. Stay safe.


----------



## injinji (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 11, 2020)

injinji said:


> I've been worried about all you PNW folks. Stay safe.


It's crazy what's going on. I really appreciate your concern and fortunately I'm not in a fire zone. I can't say that for many of my friends and some have lost it all. 

The entire west coast. California, Oregon, and Washington are burning and other western states as well. And there's a bunch of bad weather headed for the eastern half of the country that's already flooding. Others are having problems of their own. I just wish this damn smoke would go away. But it looks like a few more days.

The worlds going to hell. I guess I'm lucky that I was able to have lived through some of the really good times. I mean we had problems in the past but the current level of hatred and the this side vs that side is like nothing I've seen in my lifetime. I fear for the future of America.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 11, 2020)

xtsho said:


> The worlds going to hell.


I had a dream last night, the world was set on fire
And everywhere I ran there wasn't any water
The temperature increased, the sky was crimson red
The clouds turned into smoke and everyone was dead


----------



## xtsho (Sep 11, 2020)

I jammed to Oingo Boingo back in the day.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 11, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I jammed to Oingo Boingo back in the day.


I burned a lot of miles going to OB shows. Right there with the best acts I ever saw. Elfman's lyrics ... the cat had accurate visions.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 11, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> I burned a lot of miles going to OB shows. Right there with the best acts I ever saw. Elfman's lyrics ... the cat had accurate visions.


Another casualty of Covid is live shows. I feel blessed to have seen as many as I have and I'm so glad I went to every show I could over the last 5 years when many older bands came through. Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, Steely Dan, Alan Parsons, Kiss, And too many more to mention. 

I have tickets to the Steely Dan show in Portland that was cancelled and rescheduled for next summer due to Covid. I had 30 days to get a refund but the seats were so good I didn't do it fearing if the concert does happen next summer I'd never be able to get as good of seats and end up stuck in the nosebleed section. 

I sure hope this stuff is under control in a year because I really want to see Steely Dan again.


----------



## quirk (Sep 11, 2020)

I'm a Soul Man. BLM.


----------



## injinji (Sep 12, 2020)

RIP Toots.


----------



## Medskunk (Sep 12, 2020)

'Invest in a purple haze'


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 12, 2020)

They Really Turned It Into A Song: You About To Lose Yo Job The Remix!


They really turned it into a song. via @remixgodsuede @imarkkeyz Posted By DMitchell



www.worldstarhiphop.com


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Tonycannavis (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Sep 14, 2020)

I am Lucifer the devil himself!


----------



## AllenTheTalent (Sep 14, 2020)

Exhumed-Death Revenge.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 16, 2020)

Not sure why I woke up with all these Granson songs on my mind


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Sep 16, 2020)

Lana Del Rey - Young and Beautiful (Eliminate Remix) | Trap Village


Hope you fall in love with this one!Click "Read More" for Lyrics!♫ Show your appreciation ♫ ♦http://facebook.com/TrapVillageLyrics:I've seen the worldDone it...




www.youtube.com


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 17, 2020)

My home boy Bartees Strange with his second album for the year about to come out!!


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Sep 17, 2020)

_But you don't hear me tho... I DON'T GIVE A FUUUUUUCC!!!_


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 18, 2020)

“Guaranteed to satisfy “


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## cherrybobeddie (Sep 18, 2020)

Anoushka Shankar, Blood Orange, Ibrahim Malouff, Andrew Bird.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 19, 2020)

“turn it up “


----------



## smokin away (Sep 20, 2020)

Just had to save this one


----------



## go go kid (Sep 20, 2020)

im just an old hippy at heart


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Sep 20, 2020)

Frank Klepacki is nothing short of a visionary. The CnC games were one of the precious few enjoyable things about my childhood, and his soundtracks made them all the more memorable.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 20, 2020)

“There is NO reconciliation that will put me in my place !ll “






MOTHER FUCKER !!!!


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Hobbes (Sep 21, 2020)

.






.


----------



## injinji (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Sep 21, 2020)

ITS ZAPPA TIME PEEPS


----------



## go go kid (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Sep 21, 2020)

_Front, back, side-to-side..._


----------



## go go kid (Sep 22, 2020)

NOT 13 MILES FROM WHARE I USED TO LIVE


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 22, 2020)

Rain and RAGING thunder!


----------



## G Bear (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## ksafimova (Sep 23, 2020)

*Grady - Can You Hear The Moon*


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Alphonso OG (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Ali Bongo (Sep 24, 2020)

Gentleman's Dub Club - Open Your Eyes


----------



## xtsho (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 25, 2020)

The Devil Makes Three.


----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 26, 2020)

“Let’s do it to em “


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 26, 2020)

The blues


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Halman9000 (Sep 28, 2020)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


>


Rock Music





Best Regards

Halman90000


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Sep 28, 2020)

Halman9000 said:


> Rock Music


Ummm... OK? I'm not exactly sure what you were trying to accomplish with this. Bolt Thrower and Bad Company is kinda an apples and oranges comparison.

Regardless... this shit right here is some filthy, crusty and downright EVIL war metal that makes you feel like you're marching over a country-sized field of jawless skulls and charred bones. I wish more bestial black metal bands would incorporate "punkish" influences into their sound, like d-beats and shit like that.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Sep 28, 2020)

I actually prefer the rawer, cavernous sound of the demo to that of the classic Entombed studio recording on _Left Hand Path_


----------



## go go kid (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Sep 29, 2020)

For me, _M A N H U N T _is a game best enjoyed with all the lights off, the drapes closed, and a fat blunt burning...


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Sep 29, 2020)

CAN YOU HEAR US... DEATH TO JESUS


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 30, 2020)

bomboclot was just next to my window


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 30, 2020)

Curtis stigers & the Forest rangers as always thank you for your time


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Oct 1, 2020)

_This homicide was premeditated
My alibi cannot be faded
By the time they find the body
Me and my DJ rock the block party
DJ please rock the Bob Marley
Let's tap the keg and get started
This weed makes me feel retarded
This beat's funky as a stripper who farted
Yeah, see how they fall
One by one my enemies crawl
Let God sort 'em out, kill 'em all
Trench Coat Mafia sequel at the mall
I just won't shut up
Until you get the fuck up
I told you I won't let up
My skateboard, your face, can you get up? _


----------



## go go kid (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Kassiopeija (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Oct 4, 2020)

WE WILL REMEMBER THEM


----------



## G Bear (Oct 4, 2020)

go go kid said:


> ITS ZAPPA TIME PEEPS


fuck me you ugly son of a bitch. im happy to see another zappa fan.


----------



## G Bear (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Oct 5, 2020)

DEFECATE ON YOUR BOOK OF BELIEF


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Oct 5, 2020)

@Amos Otis something funny pussyboi?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Oct 5, 2020)

I only listen to weird al. 
Frank Zappa have you heard this one?


----------



## m4s73r (Oct 5, 2020)

Twisted Insane Voodoo Album


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Oct 6, 2020)

_Prepare the hold for the beasts
Hatches nailed shut
Divide the worms from the meat
SWILL IS PISSED ON_


----------



## injinji (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Oct 6, 2020)

Yo @Amos Otis I'd just like to know what your fucking issue is with me. Is it something about the music I post here, or how I come off like a socially inept autist? I've heard all that shit before. I don't do "hints" and all that passive-aggressive subliminal BS. So please, by all means, make yourself known and tell me outright. I can take it!

Either prove me wrong in my belief that you're a defective subhuman swine lacking an ounce of courage, or simply cower back into your hovel and remove any and all doubt.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 6, 2020)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


> you're a defective subhuman swine lacking an ounce of courage, or simply cower back into your hovel and remove any and all doubt.


Your posts make me LOL almost every time. That's why I use the appropriate emoji. I dig your comedy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Oct 6, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Your posts make me LOL almost every time. That's why I use the appropriate emoji. I dig your comedy.


Well holy shit bruh, then I really AM a fucking autist LMAO. Guess I shouldn't go off on people like just assuming they have it in for me. With all that said, laugh away, and feel free to spark one up for me.





The future war sequences in the Terminator movies (I only acknowledge the first two as canon) were such an influence on me. I remember being positively enraptured and a little terrified by them when I was like 12 LMAO.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 6, 2020)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


> Guess I shouldn't go off on people like just assuming they have it in for me.


What reason would I have it in for you? Stuff like this is comedy gold.

_Prepare the hold for the beasts
Hatches nailed shut
Divide the worms from the meat
SWILL IS PISSED ON_ 

And the Bolt Cutters? Forgetaboutit.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Roshambizzle (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 9, 2020)

“ I really had a blackout baby “


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 10, 2020)

Very GOOD 

!!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 10, 2020)

This better !!! LA BAMBA FUCKERS !


----------



## xtsho (Oct 10, 2020)

Just got a text about someone I grew up with becoming a victim of violence. I'm so glad I left that life years ago.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Oct 11, 2020)

for those of you missing glastonbury and the festy music


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Icemud420 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## TheManicOrganicDK (Oct 15, 2020)

Chillin´ today, putting up new tent. 

Lucy Spraggan | Last Night (Beer Fear)

Sublime - Santeria

ANNA - Bando


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 15, 2020)

TheManicOrganicDK said:


> Chillin´ today, putting up new tent.
> 
> . . . . . . Sublime - Santeria. . . .


What tent you packing?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## TheManicOrganicDK (Oct 15, 2020)

injinji said:


> What tent you packing


A Secret Jardin DR240 rev.3
"old school" hps setup, with adjust-a-wings mounted with cool tubes, for soil grow.
Just transplanted the first few plants, Dedoverde haze and 707 Headband, for scrogging half the tent space and getting a head start. In a week or so, it will fill up with OG Kush. ( All original Humboldt )

Now i am just in a dab mood, so lets go with Sublime - Smoke Two Joints


----------



## injinji (Oct 16, 2020)

TheManicOrganicDK said:


> A Secret Jardin DR240 rev.3
> "old school" hps setup, with adjust-a-wings mounted with cool tubes, for soil grow.
> Just transplanted the first few plants, Dedoverde haze and 707 Headband, for scrogging half the tent space and getting a head start. In a week or so, it will fill up with OG Kush. ( All original Humboldt )
> 
> Now i am just in a dab mood, so lets go with Sublime - Smoke Two Joints


lol. I was thinking something like this. . . . . 







Sometimes I forget where I'm at.


----------



## injinji (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 16, 2020)

I used to warm up to this song before working out


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 17, 2020)

“SERVE IT UP,let’s go ! “


----------



## Medskunk (Oct 18, 2020)

Anyone?


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 18, 2020)

Brilliant video of excellent band!
Tango in the night concert.









Breakfast in America its an epic album!





And the traveling wilburys...


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Tasteofbrown (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Hobbes (Oct 21, 2020)

.






.


----------



## injinji (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## The303Yeti (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 25, 2020)

“Baby cheers to this “


----------



## xtsho (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Tasteofbrown (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Psyphish (Oct 27, 2020)

I don't usually listen to a lot of Hip Hop, but these two albums are really good.









Kairos - Part One, by KRISTOFF KRANE


11 track album




kristoffkrane.bandcamp.com












Kairos - Part Two, by KRISTOFF KRANE


10 track album




kristoffkrane.bandcamp.com


----------



## xtsho (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## osowhom (Oct 27, 2020)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


my fans blow and my plants stretch


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 30, 2020)

go go kid said:


>


Grabbing the ear buds. Been listening to the wife snore and orchid soak bubble in the other room.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 31, 2020)

“This year Halloween fell on a weekend “


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 31, 2020)

“he put the gun to my head & this is what he said “


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 31, 2020)

My Halloween prankster buddy and uncle loved this. Memories.................


----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 1, 2020)

---


----------



## Tasteofbrown (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 1, 2020)

“It’s tricky tricky tricky “


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Nov 3, 2020)

_So throw yo' guns up playa
And raise 'em up high
This a revolution, you know we can't be denie_d


----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 3, 2020)

God damn I love me some swing


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 3, 2020)

.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

.


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 3, 2020)

.






.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Nov 3, 2020)

_On my knees I never pray
Bitch, fuck yo' holy day
Satan I pray: take me away _


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Hobbes (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 6, 2020)

_speeding tickets for daze !!!!!! ,“Right here”





_


----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 12, 2020)

“Here we go “


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 12, 2020)

How bout some clutch as always thank you


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## BIGBALLSJOE (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 18, 2020)

Covid infections increasing exponentially...
If your head is already between your legs, go ahead and kiss your ass goodbye.


----------



## G Bear (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## G Bear (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## G Bear (Nov 20, 2020)

perfect song for elections..


----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## solakani (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Fedlerius (Nov 25, 2020)

I listen the old songs of System of a down. God, It's like a time machine


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Nov 26, 2020)

_DIE FOR CHRIST
DIE FOR ALLAH
DIE FOR JERUSALEM
DIE FOR TORAH
FATHER AND SON
MARCHING IN RHYTHM
FIRING BULLETS THROUGH THE SKULLS OF THE CHILDREN_


----------



## Mr_X (Nov 26, 2020)

di.fm
all underground genres of electronic music.


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Nov 26, 2020)

_Fuck me like you'd fuck a man who soon will end up dead.._.


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Nov 26, 2020)

_Fuck off bastard, fuck off bitch
They'll find you full of maggots rotting in a ditc_h


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 26, 2020)

No pumpkin pie today, amigo?


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Nov 26, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> No pumpkin pie today, amigo?


LMAO I had a fine Thanksgiving, but I actually had pecan pie which I prefer anyway


----------



## goingreen2020 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Nov 27, 2020)

This band is one colossal bruh moment after another


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## solakani (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Rurumo (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Psyphish (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 2, 2020)

Boogie on. John lee Hooker-Cream


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Fedlerius (Dec 4, 2020)

solakani said:


>


IT's strong


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## DoobieDoobs (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Rurumo (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 11, 2020)

“Been all around the world “


----------



## xtsho (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## BeastLebanese (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2020)

injinji said:


>


Welcome to the Jorma Kaukonen Wah-Wah Guitar Clinic....


----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Welcome to the Jorma Kaukonen Wah-Wah Guitar Clinic....


Jorma worked with Jerry quite a bit, so that is where I've heard him the most.


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Dec 20, 2020)

My idea of Christmas music...


----------



## Stone Age (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## cherrybobeddie (Dec 20, 2020)

Fire by Niniola


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Dec 20, 2020)

Never knew my man Anton Chigurh played in an edgy-ass reggae metal band


----------



## solakani (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 23, 2020)

got to wake up as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Dec 24, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4776444got to wake up as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


HELL YEA BRUDDR GETCHA FUKKEN PULL NOW CITAYBWOAH CMON 333 WATCH IT GO \m/


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 24, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


>


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 24, 2020)

On a spiritual note


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 24, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> On a spiritual note


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2020)

Chants de Noël français. . . . .


----------



## xtsho (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Kisskorv (Dec 25, 2020)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


Fuck Hollywood by THE Anti Heros


----------



## hillbill (Dec 25, 2020)

Ziggy doing Bob's stuff 2020


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 25, 2020)

Old Harry's Game (Series 1 - 4) : Andy Hamilton : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Life is not easy. Spending eternity in a place filled with fire and brimstone while the bottom half of you has been turned into a goat is even worse, but that...



archive.org


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## dolamic (Dec 26, 2020)

ho99o9


----------



## dolamic (Dec 26, 2020)

ho99o9


----------



## dolamic (Dec 26, 2020)

ho99o9


----------



## dolamic (Dec 26, 2020)

ho99o9


----------



## dolamic (Dec 26, 2020)

Ho99o9


----------



## dolamic (Dec 26, 2020)

ho99o9


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## dolamic (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## dolamic (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## dolamic (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## dolamic (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Dec 27, 2020)

TFW you're having a fap in the living room and see your parents' car pull up in the driveway...


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Tiny2x2 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Dec 30, 2020)

Jenna Jameson in a hot tub is my fantasy...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 30, 2020)

“He couldn't follow the leader long enough so I drug him”


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Dec 30, 2020)

Just listened to Side A of Joywave's LP - The Sounds of Possession that I bought from the record store today.

I also bought the new Glass Animals - Dreamland.

Hoping they are kinda rare.


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Dec 31, 2020)

_Front, back, side-to-side... _


----------



## BeastLebanese (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## G Bear (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## G Bear (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jan 3, 2021)

_You heard about that shit that we do
You heard about the sex and the drugs and the violence, it's all true
Yeah, I heard about your puss-ass crew
Crossover corporate takedown, take two
You runnin' outta time now, you all mine now
Lights out you fat muthafucka, watch me shine now... FATASS_


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## G Bear (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## G Bear (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## G Bear (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## G Bear (Jan 3, 2021)

https://youtube.com/playlist?list=RDBptQHAW2T5M


----------



## G Bear (Jan 3, 2021)

G Bear said:


> https://youtube.com/playlist?list=RDBptQHAW2T5M


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 3, 2021)

After stirring pea soup for almost 2 hours. Then getting poked in my absence. I gues circumstance dictates:


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 5, 2021)

Right this moment an old one
Teenage Crime


----------



## xtsho (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 6, 2021)

Turning tables acoustic Adele


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 6, 2021)

Tame Impala


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 7, 2021)

Steve Winwood, while you see a chance


----------



## Redeye 420 (Jan 7, 2021)

https://youtube.com/playlist?list=RD8bfyS-S-IJs


----------



## Redeye 420 (Jan 7, 2021)

https://youtube.com/playlist?list=RD8bfyS-S-IJs


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 8, 2021)

To the officer who shot Babbit. We should still be dragging these traitorous pieces of shit bodies off the steps of the Capitol.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 8, 2021)

So you say you want a revolution, well you know there are a lot of unintended consequences...


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 8, 2021)

no need to make fun of the dead


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## G Bear (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## G Bear (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## G Bear (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## G Bear (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## G Bear (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 12, 2021)

They caught me climbing up the west wall.
It wasn't me.
They caught me walking in the Capitol.
It wasn't me.
The thing I did were not wise. 
Say it was ANTIFA in disguise!


----------



## Mr Hill (Jan 12, 2021)

Mindsex- dead prez


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## raggyb (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 13, 2021)

My fucking lass snoring . Haha


----------



## WintersBones (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 16, 2021)

Just got in from walking. It was so cold I listened to a Joan Baez song from beginning to end instead of taking my gloves off to fast forward. Also some lady singing a country song about cheating. But they were sandwiched around BB and Eric, so I lived. It did get better after that.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 16, 2021)

Just trying to recall the laughs of my youth and drunk relatives around a campfire.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 16, 2021)

JK!! Don't wake your keepers with this one.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 17, 2021)

Music Producer Phil Spector Dead at 81 from COVID-19


Phil Spector, the music producer responsible for some of the biggest hits in music and the architect of The Wall of Sound has died ... sources with direct knowledge tell TMZ.




www.tmz.com


----------



## xtsho (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## BeastLebanese (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 18, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> JK!! Don't wake your keepers with this one.


BEAT STREET 
Best breakdance movie of the 80's . 
Loved me ADIDAS trackie and long white Nike socks . Hahahaha
Back in the day .
The youth of today think they know it all . Haha crazy legs


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 18, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> BEAT STREET
> Best breakdance movie of the 80's .
> Loved me ADIDAS trackie and long white Nike socks . Hahahaha
> Back in the day .
> The youth of today think they know it all . Haha crazy legs


An bopping around on bikes like these .


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 18, 2021)

to all my gheys and ghurls


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## BeastLebanese (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 18, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Music Producer Phil Spector Dead at 81 from COVID-19
> 
> 
> Phil Spector, the music producer responsible for some of the biggest hits in music and the architect of The Wall of Sound has died ... sources with direct knowledge tell TMZ.
> ...


He made quite an impact on music with the wall of sound. But he was a strange one from the get go. I guess we were lucky he didn't kill someone a lot earlier.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Lockedin (Jan 20, 2021)

I generally stay out of politics - but I figured today would be a good one to express my opinion of the profession in general:


----------



## larikana (Jan 20, 2021)

i like sting


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jan 20, 2021)

another political one


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 20, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> An bopping around on bikes like these .


Man!!! I wish I still had my bikes from back then!!! Hip Hop and freestyle bmx was what it was all about!!!


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 20, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Man!!! I wish I still had my bikes from back then!!! Hip Hop and freestyle bmx was what it was all about!!!


Yeh , had a couple decent 1's , ammaco freestyler , torker freestyler , a redline 500 , had couple cronks aswell though


----------



## BeastLebanese (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## bernie344 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Lockedin (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 23, 2021)

bernie344 said:


>


Fucking classic , well done .
Keep em rolling


----------



## injinji (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 23, 2021)

injinji said:


>


Listen to them all day


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 24, 2021)

"With every mistake,we must surely, be learning..." Obviously not. 
The sound of these guys and the studio is sooo good. Man! The spaciousness of the drums is a lesson in framing. Just perfect.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 25, 2021)

This is trim music. maybe I should take a break from smoking these test cuts. I think I should have more trimmed by now... Good times, but my hands and back are telling me to stop for the night.


----------



## bernie344 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## bernie344 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## dolamic (Jan 29, 2021)

MF DOOM


----------



## dolamic (Jan 29, 2021)

MF DOOM


----------



## dolamic (Jan 29, 2021)

MF DOOM


----------



## dolamic (Jan 29, 2021)

MOS DEF


----------



## dolamic (Jan 29, 2021)

MF DOOM


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## dolamic (Jan 29, 2021)

JJ DOOM


----------



## xtsho (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 29, 2021)

Wow. Some culture here. Here is something uni-people. 

Humor and peace.https://youtu.be/AfpBlP50gE8


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Stealthstyle (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## 19-Sean-86 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 5, 2021)

Any one awake? LOL.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Sativied (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Don_Sequitor (Feb 6, 2021)

I was diggin' in the crates last weekend and stumbled upon an indie record label. Classic scenario, right? You guys gotta check out this album, I am very pleased with taking this chance and learning about something that I usually don't listen to.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Any one awake? LOL.


I was sleeping then, but I tossed and turned all nap long this afternoon.


----------



## injinji (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Tiflis (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## G Bear (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## G Bear (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## franklinz (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## G Bear (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## bernie344 (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Tiflis (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm recording ACL's from the DVR to DVD's on this rainy day. Buddy Guy is on right now.


----------



## solakani (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## PanamaRed63 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 19, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


Added to my playlist. TY. Reminds me of this. 

Morning sir.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 19, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


Honestly have to be mellow here. Sprained foot, tailbone and three cracked ribs as of Sat night. Love pain meds and the hurt they induce. All because of a tooth ache and lack of patience. I'm learning to like ellow. GRR. Bt glad I have distractions here.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 19, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


Ain't heard this since I hung out with young hippies.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Feb 19, 2021)

Better than the original 'Sweet Child of Mine'.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Star Dog (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## G Bear (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 22, 2021)

John Lennon Serve Yourself


----------



## solakani (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 23, 2021)

“ Love baby , Sup baby “


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


I'll watch in full a bit later. Doing this for now. 

And send that recipe. Pretty please. An enjoyable evening to you and all.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 24, 2021)

He could play the guitar


----------



## xtsho (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

spliffendz said:


>


I'll be running this on my dual 18" mains at2000W and 12" 750W sub. As soon as it gets warm enough in my garage to not shred my speakers. Could not afford them today. 

Pushing this and remembering the roller rink in the meantime.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 24, 2021)

spliffendz said:


>


----------



## xtsho (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


You two realize my neighbors are gonna hate me after your influence? Glad I collect brownie points with them. TY for the ride.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'll be running this on my dual 18" mains at2000W and 12" 750W sub. As soon as it gets warm enough in my garage to not shred my speakers. Could not afford them today.
> 
> Pushing this and remembering the roller rink in the meantime.


A girl from Cali put me onto these years ago but not had a bass system in years, this is the year to get the car and blow up the streets


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> A girl from Cali put me onto these years ago but not had a bass system in years, this is the year to get the car and blow up the streets


Loud stereos get stolen from cars in my area.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


I forgot these guys.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Loud stereos get stolen from cars in my area.


Same here hence the hesitance but a bear trap should sort that shit out


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 24, 2021)

Tenacious D reign


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 24, 2021)

For Robert Plants dog Strider


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


> He could play the guitar


He could actually play anything probably the kitchen sink.


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 24, 2021)

Jessicjames said:


> Music helps uplift and calm you, you are so right and singing does too. I love soft music as it is so calm and I listen to it at night before bed when I read it helps me chill before I sleep. Music is the peace of my soul. It has gotten me through a lot of very difficult times, and it's my safe place now. I wear or have my headphones with me at all times, and I prefer every type of music. In short, Music is a powerful healing tool. It has the capacity to bring mental peace to your life. Here is my favorite soul healing list of music.
> mangoclinic.com/top-60-musicians-who-believe-music-help-heal-mind


Music is sanity in a chaotic society, I used to wear headphones all the time 20+ years, deaf as a post now. I've added the artists I will try to listen to them ( I'm so busy with this lockdown rush rush rush)


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 24, 2021)

I've been collecting solid favourites on a memory stick for about 20 years, it's a mix of everything Amy Macdonald to ZZ Top early 70,s to 2000 mostly, I've been playing it all this week really enjoying it, I managed the full 7+ hours twice on Saturday.
Fs my neighbour was banging on the door 2.30am luckily I was up listening to music lol 





This is just come on.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

@xtsho Your post are linked to Farcebook. Won't like. Not personal. 

Doing this to find some rage to motivate me today/


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 25, 2021)

Is there anyone in there?


----------



## solakani (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Star Dog (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Feb 25, 2021)

First 30 minutes or so is pretty rad, they do not resume music after the interview. The album is great.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2021)

Somebody playing Blue Oyster Cult in here?


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 26, 2021)

Don't think my brother will make it through the night, he is a good guitarist and loves a lot of the music I love, he idolises the Beatles, I do with John Martyn.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

Alright people it is Friday. I'm on couch patrol. Help with some beat and bass. If not just crazy overdrive.

Safe and worthwhile night to all. And just a warning signal here.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


Old fave. But what I need. I hate praising newer stuff. But some just works.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


MY SICKNESS IS NON CONTAGIOUS.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


I have yet to understand our butting heads but for the likeness. LOL. And I want that recipe.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Jjgrow420 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


Killers and Iron Eddy are why I draw like I do. And Ministry Psalm 69 for @Jjgrow420 ,


----------



## xtsho (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


Green Manalishi "Live in Tokyo"!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

And another.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Feb 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Killers and Iron Eddy are why I draw like I do. And Ministry Psalm 69 for @Jjgrow420 ,
> 
> View attachment 4838272


Just seen ministry slayer primus and Phil Anselmo in vegas last nov
Epic

Pre covids


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And another.


Now after the shock.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Feb 26, 2021)

That reminds me


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

Jjgrow420 said:


> Just seen ministry slayer primus and Phil Anselmo in vegas last nov
> Epic
> View attachment 4838275View attachment 4838276View attachment 4838277
> Pre covids


Can't pay the price. Miss public cigarettes, smuggled booze and community joints. Not the same for me. Age has a few issues. Bet it was amazing. Hope all went well. Remember often as to almost remember when that thought is needed. 
I'm jelly and on hash tests. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

Jjgrow420 said:


> That reminds me


The wife will not allow. And on PC. Not stereo. No worthy headphones. My dad on heavy metal. What have I become?


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Feb 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Can't pay the price. Miss public cigarettes, smuggled booze and community joints. Not the same for me. Age has a few issues. Bet it was amazing. Hope all went well. Remember often as to almost remember when that thought is needed.
> I'm jelly and on hash tests. LOL.


I know... Its not the same. But I feed off the energy at a show. Its a special thing. I miss the old days


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

Jjgrow420 said:


> I know... Its not the same. But I feed off the energy at a show. Its a special thing. I miss the old days


2000W + 750W powered sub in the garage. Black and white dual 18" mains. JBL surrounds and 12" sub. I beyond love the feel of clear power in music!


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 27, 2021)

RIP Dave Greenfield


----------



## franklinz (Feb 27, 2021)

Waking up the family Marantz style!


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## bernie344 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

bernie344 said:


>


Good one for later in the evening. TY.
Getting some motivation for movement here now. LOL. Great day to you and all.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 28, 2021)

Must be low pressure system overhead. No bites any where. So here's a thought. Hate these guys now. But this is one the few I smile to..


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 28, 2021)

Youthful lu


Amos Otis said:


>


Youthful lust exists among us.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 28, 2021)

We have a nice high pressure system atm, night temps of 5/7c outdoors, it's a nice change!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## bernie344 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 28, 2021)

bernie344 said:


>


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 3, 2021)

Heard this story song today. It's about a bad dog and how it's owner denies it's his.


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 3, 2021)

New poster here. Hope this is a new one to the thread.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 4, 2021)

Snow Patrol- Empress ( Wildness Album)


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## ilovereggae (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Star Dog (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 6, 2021)

Commercial Free - Listener Supported


Radio Paradise streams highly curated, eclectic mixes of music -- chosen by real humans -- with unparalleled audio quality. Our streams are uncontaminated by either algorithms or capitalism. Listening is always free. We are funded by listeners who like what we do, and pay money to help us keep...




radioparadise.com


----------



## beatnik54 (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Kindbud421 (Mar 6, 2021)

METALLICA- $5.98 EP the original garage days


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Mar 6, 2021)

Sabbath. paranoid live


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## G Bear (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Star Dog (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Star Dog (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Classic on my playlist. Les gave more than legendary guitars. 

Too many for my bandwidth to process. I'll settle in an let some forgotten or unknowns out. LOL. TY.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


where's Wayne and Garth?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 7, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> where's Wayne and Garth?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 7, 2021)

Women make it a point to be their hottest the day of the breakup, and then 2 months later ... fuhgeddabouddit.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 7, 2021)

America's Most Blunted- Madvillain


----------



## xtsho (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 7, 2021)

I love music.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## RastaLove91 (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## harrythehat (Mar 8, 2021)

Radio 2 in the UK
Gives a good variety
Stevie wonder playing at the mo


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 8, 2021)

RastaLove91 said:


>


Very little encounters of these types in my life. Keep em coming. I love music and baffling the neighbors with my playlist even more. TY.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 8, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


Just hit J on my tablet. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Very little encounters of these types in my life. Keep em coming. I love music and baffling the neighbors with my playlist even more. TY.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just hit J on my tablet. LOL.



The concert in 2019 was great.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 8, 2021)

Although I did prefer Glenn Tipton and KK Downing

Back in the day. I've seen priest 8 times.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 8, 2021)

xtsho said:


> The concert in 2019 was great.


I saw Screaming. Miss the days of almost free for all mentality at concerts.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 8, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


Must be a quantum entanglement involved here if not google analytics. LOL. Was just bouncing through the crew. 

And here is the vibe of my concert experiences. 

No music. Just priceless.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Must be a quantum entanglement involved here if not google analytics. LOL. Was just bouncing through the crew.
> 
> And here is the vibe of my concert experiences.
> 
> No music. Just priceless.


Oh crap! Ozzy!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 8, 2021)

**** Chelsea


----------



## ikushy420 (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## RastaLove91 (Mar 9, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Very little encounters of these types in my life. Keep em coming. I love music and baffling the neighbors with my playlist even more. TY.


Hahahah oh man these dudes are putting Flint on the map again, they have so much funny ass rap.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 9, 2021)

Intending no offense to any. I live in the middle of old middle class white, religious people of mostly Dutch descent. Hell for an outdoor redneck. 

Flint? Nice another good thing is growing there.


----------



## RastaLove91 (Mar 9, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Intending no offense to any. I live in the middle of old middle class white, religious people of mostly Dutch descent. Hell for an outdoor redneck.
> 
> Flint? Nice another good thing is growing there.


Glad to help you baffle those neighbors lol!


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 9, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


She was a big girl had huge hands.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 9, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> She was a big girl had huge hands.


Lemmy before Motorhead. The guy was a real character. And a huge influence on music. May he rest in peace.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Star Dog (Mar 10, 2021)

Radio Kaos album.


https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6ogdCG3tAWidS6lJyp_WeiZgTWxe_USF


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 10, 2021)

The Top 10 Secrets of the Steinway Piano Factory in Astoria, Queens - Untapped New York


The piano company Steinway & Sons has a significant NYC history and its factory, established in the 1870s, is still standing in Northern Astoria, Queens.




untappedcities.com


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Star Dog (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Star Dog (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2021)

Listen to Dr. Sunshine Is Dead by Will Wood on #SoundCloud








Dr. Sunshine Is Dead


(Will Wood cannot be reached through here or any social media account) ===JOIN WILL WOOD ON PATREON FOR EXCLUSIVE CONTENT=== patreon.com/therealwillwood




soundcloud.app.goo.gl





Listen to Hand Me My Shovel, I'm Going In! by Will Wood on #SoundCloud








Hand Me My Shovel, I'm Going In!


(Will Wood cannot be reached through here or any social media account) ===JOIN WILL WOOD ON PATREON FOR EXCLUSIVE CONTENT=== patreon.com/therealwillwood




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2021)

Listen to Chemical Overeaction/Compound Fracture by Will Wood on #SoundCloud








Chemical Overeaction/Compound Fracture


Chemical Overreaction/Compound Fracture by Will Wood and the Tapeworms, from Everything is a Lot. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKYiUcHyGIA Nettles on my saddle and a badge on my vest, better bet




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 11, 2021)

Not sure if too many are into this. Caught onto these guys because ex Opeth drummer Martin Lopez is in this band now. Yeah, I'm into all sorts of Metal.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## G Bear (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## G Bear (Mar 12, 2021)

people seem to forget that Prince was a great guitar player. the guitar at the end of this is fantastic.


----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2021)

Spanish pop


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2021)

injinji said:


> Spanish pop


Yeah, I like then better with a female singer.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2021)

The Grammys! 
Black Pumas where just on!


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 14, 2021)

Thanks for posting Darkweb....new band to me. Sounds killer.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 14, 2021)

“She is the ANGEL of small death “






yes sir !


----------



## xtsho (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 15, 2021)

FUUUUUUUUUCK en 






MAKE THIS as loud as possible !!!!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


>


Beyond Elvised out. Inherited his entire career and duplicates in my fathers mp3 I had to agonizingly transfer by song to re encode.LOL.


----------



## injinji (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Katie Perkins (Mar 18, 2021)

Sometimes, most times, I need to wallow in my sadness. I wish to be understood when I’m feeling depressed. I listen to “Liability” by Lorde. The lyrics are beautiful, yet tragic. There is an art to understanding loneliness, and Lorde somehow managed to make me feel alone in a room full of thousands of people. While listening to it, remember that she has experienced that too. You are not alone. You are not a liability.


----------



## SFnone (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 18, 2021)

Don't ask. Experimental. Emphasis on mental.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 19, 2021)

Saturday night? Where is everyone?


----------



## injinji (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 21, 2021)

“ IM GONNA marry her any WAY !! 

“”


----------



## G Bear (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 21, 2021)

@spliffendz some of the the "oooh's" in that tune reminded me of the chorus in this!


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 22, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> @spliffendz some of the the "oooh's" in that tune reminded me of the chorus in this!


was supposed to be in the 70's thread, but i noticed then was too tired  @Amos Otis


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 22, 2021)

spliffendz said:


>


Jazzy Jeff's finest performance.


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 22, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Jazzy Jeff's finest performance.


obviously you dunno squire


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 22, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> obviously you dunno squire


I know that you can't have a proper Fresh Prince reunion without Ice Tray.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 22, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> I know that you can't have a proper Fresh Prince reunion without Ice Tray.
> 
> View attachment 4860433


what kind of hoodoo is this


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 22, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> what kind of hoodoo is this


say no more


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Romulanman (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Romulanman (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Romulanman (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Romulanman (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Romulanman (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Romulanman (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Romulanman (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Romulanman (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Romulanman (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Romulanman (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Romulanman (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 25, 2021)

He's stopped now


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 25, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> He's stopped now


Maybe just on break.


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2021)

, , , , , an hour of Jerry doing Motown with just one click. . . . . .


----------



## G Bear (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 27, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Maybe just on break.


Like myself one would hope so ha.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Lockedin (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Lockedin (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 28, 2021)

“ITS ALL GOOD ,baby baby”


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## V256.420 (Mar 28, 2021)

I'm listening to something in my head that keeps telling me to grab the big knife in the kitchen. It doesn't say what it wants me to do with it tho.

Sorry.........no video of this. You will have to use your own minds


----------



## race winslow (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 28, 2021)

“IM FUNKING out in everywaaaay”


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## G Bear (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## BonnMac (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Stoopid Shite (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## G Bear (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## tkufoS (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## tkufoS (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## tkufoS (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 29, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I'm listening to something in my head that keeps telling me to grab the big knife in the kitchen. It doesn't say what it wants me to do with it tho.
> 
> Sorry.........no video of this. You will have to use your own minds


----------



## Lockedin (Mar 30, 2021)

".....or cultivate the hate
to annihilate the State,

are you prepared to die for your beliefs,
or just to dye your hair?"


----------



## xtsho (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## ikushy420 (Mar 30, 2021)

i mostly bump rock , metal, hip hop, rap the normal 92 baby genres  but its one of those nights i do be missing raving . Damm i miss the Netherlands period.






bruh my high ass pasted the link and deleted it :,D hahah


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2021)

Listen to An unhealthy obsession by blakerobinson on #SoundCloud

__
https://soundcloud.com/blaketothefuture%2Fan-unhealthy-obsession


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2021)

Listen to Devils Train by alienlifeform33 on #SoundCloud




__





Devils Train


Listen to Devils Train by alienlifeform33 #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Lockedin (Mar 30, 2021)

Might have had a bit too much sativa today...


----------



## PanamaRed63 (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 30, 2021)

go go kid said:


>


Mothers birthday. Gotta do this for a bit.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 1, 2021)

Better watch out for the anal probe.


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 2, 2021)

They might be old but they still rule!

Sold out show at the Moda Center Portland Oregon. Portland has a bunch of head bangers. We be head banging here for decades.  







He can't sing like he did back in 1979 but he's still the Godfather of Metal.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 2, 2021)

They didn't play this song last time they came to Portland. I was pissed!


----------



## xtsho (Apr 2, 2021)

I've seen Judas Priest at least eight times since the late seventies.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## SFnone (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## SFnone (Apr 2, 2021)

One of Keith's... Originally for his 88 solo album. I got no clue what it's about, but it has pretty guitar.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Gemtree (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## G Bear (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 5, 2021)

Lemmy's first written song for Hawkwind Before his voice broke haha.


----------



## bermas (Apr 5, 2021)

The loser, by Derrick Harriott


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Jjgrow420 (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Jjgrow420 (Apr 5, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


stop!
drop!
overdose brain is.shot
woooo
ooooo
datsa how ruff ryders roooolll


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Apr 6, 2021)

im rapscallion




my friend fats, he's a hell of a guy. Let me tell ya all why
he drips personality
my friend fats hes a heck of a Joe
you should watch him go


----------



## xtsho (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 7, 2021)

https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6ogdCG3tAWjSfhLBrfQlddB5UAE3865J



*Cold-hearted orb that rules the night
Removes the colours from our sight
Red is gray and yellow, white
But we decide which is right
And which is an illusion

Pinprick holes in a colourless sky
Let insipid flickers of light pass by
The mighty light of ten thousand suns
Challenges infinity and is soon gone
Night time, to some a brief interlude
To others the fear of solitude

Brave Helios, wake up your steeds
Bring the warmth the countryside needs*


----------



## spliffendz (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 7, 2021)

spliffendz said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## Icemud420 (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## G Bear (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 10, 2021)

Love this album


----------



## injinji (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 10, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


Damn you. I'm in the middle of this now. Fun times on the threads. Need a chill. I'll hit it soon. Always interesting from your turntable. Cheers.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 10, 2021)

Classic


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 10, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


I'm not down with the sickness. But I'm a carrier. LMAO. 

What's it take to get a giggle out of you?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 10, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Classic


Re tagged. I forgot this band. Maybe for leading me to my Trans Siberian Orchestra weirdness. LOL. TY and always a bit to learn.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 11, 2021)

Glad I'm alone. You oddly lead me here. LOL. Damn I'm getting old.


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## G Bear (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## G Bear (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 14, 2021)

go go kid said:


>


My second dip on this. To true. LOL. 

Health and happiness.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 18, 2021)

Where is everyone? At least I'm content. LOL.


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 18, 2021)

Can't find a link sorry, not for free anyway.

I'm Gonna Tear Your Playhouse Down - Ben Poole


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 18, 2021)

Maggot brain from funkadelic, probably some of the best guitar ever. Love u Eddie!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## G Bear (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Apr 24, 2021)

i liked the first song, "girl on a golf course"


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 24, 2021)

go go kid said:


>


New to me. I'll look. TY. 

Bored and hash is wiring me for some reason. Enjoy the day or night folks. Never be here again.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 24, 2021)

love korn


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 24, 2021)

go go kid said:


> love korn


I get deep on the lyrics. Sadly fleeting for most songs by them.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Apr 24, 2021)

thanx, new band for my misic colection, just listening to black no 1


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 24, 2021)

go go kid said:


> thanx, new band for my misic colection, just listening to black no 1


October rust is the best in my call. Hit and miss since.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 24, 2021)

go go kid said:


>


I have given fairies, pixies and gnomes some credence after this and blotter. LOL. Be safe and just laugh as you head towards the exit if unsure. 

Peace.


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## MoroccanRoll (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Roy O'Bannon (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Apr 24, 2021)

for the woman in my life Lorna


----------



## xtsho (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Roy O'Bannon (Apr 26, 2021)

Had passes to a Soundgarden show that I won on the radio. Still have them.. Couldn't listen to him for a while.


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 26, 2021)

Dua Lipa - We're Good (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Pine crest 99 (Apr 26, 2021)

I guess I’m old , 3 dog night lyier 
Machine gun Jimi Hendrix


----------



## xtsho (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 27, 2021)

Listen to Boulder Bumps by Shenanigang on #SoundCloud




__





SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds


Explore the largest community of artists, bands, podcasters and creators of music & audio




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## injinji (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 27, 2021)

After listening to Motley Crue I realize how crappy they were.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Smokey_Treats (Apr 27, 2021)

Hope you are all well. I'm trying to be.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Tasteofbrown (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Apr 28, 2021)

*GOOD MORNING, AFTERNOON EVENING OR NIGHT EVERYONE. Enjoy the great vibes




*


----------



## xtsho (Apr 28, 2021)

Me and the lady are getting our freak on.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 28, 2021)

Dancing is happening . We be having fun.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 28, 2021)

For an old fart I still can pull the moves. I probably just burned 1000 calories dancing around. We be having fun.

There isn't a better dance song than this.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 28, 2021)

I know people laugh. But I used to tear it up. I liked it. Dancing was fun. And I was good. 

I remember times just a couple of us on the floor. People watching. Good times.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Smokey_Treats (Apr 29, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


That's a great blast from the past. Best on hot summer days with the windows down.


----------



## Smokey_Treats (Apr 29, 2021)

Take your hatred out of me.


----------



## Smokey_Treats (Apr 29, 2021)

I wanna live, I wanna love BUT it's a long hard road outta hell.


----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2021)

xtsho said:


> After listening to Motley Crue I realize how crappy they were.


Lots of bands I listened to back in the day, I can't stand today.


----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2021)

xtsho said:


> For an old fart I still can pull the moves. I probably just burned 1000 calories dancing around. We be having fun.
> 
> There isn't a better dance song than this.


I dance when a good tunes comes around on the mp3 player while I'm hiking. Not for long though. Walking and dancing doesn't work after the first couple three steps.


----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 29, 2021)

Smokey_Treats said:


> That's a great blast from the past. Best on hot summer days with the windows down.


And one of these while your chilling with your lady.








injinji said:


> I dance when a good tunes comes around on the mp3 player while I'm hiking. Not for long though. Walking and dancing doesn't work after the first couple three steps.


I'm always dancing around. I used to hit the clubs back in the day. I was pretty good. Old habits. But now and then I stretch the limits of my physical capabilities. I'm not twenty something anymore. Although I try and pretend. It usually ends up in pain.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 29, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I know people laugh. But I used to tear it up. I liked it. Dancing was fun. And I was good.
> 
> I remember times just a couple of us on the floor. People watching. Good times.


cant dance, two left feet sadly


----------



## xtsho (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 29, 2021)

I thought I was bad back in the day.


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 29, 2021)

I feel like dancing. And I am.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (Apr 29, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


Just found tonight's feeding music!


----------



## xtsho (Apr 29, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> Just found tonight's feeding music!


The lady and I have been dancing around the house. We be having fun.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 29, 2021)

Stomp those feet. Get busy.

Shake that butt.

Get down.

Push it real good.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 29, 2021)

Damn I didn't realize how much fun I used to have. Now I'm an old crotchety asshole. I used to be a really fun guy. I'm going to go back to being that fun guy. Life is too short to just let it go by without enjoying everything. I'm going to dance until I can't stand on my feet.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 29, 2021)

Some will laugh.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 30, 2021)

This circus song was supposed to be a badass military marching theme


Czech-born composer Julius Fucik was known for his love of military marches. So much so, he was the "Bohemian Sousa." The classically-trained music producer trained u…




www.wearethemighty.com






Dorian2 said:


>


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 1, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


You got me jamming on that one!


----------



## U79 (May 1, 2021)




----------



## abyss13 (May 1, 2021)

One clue...attached


----------



## malignant (May 1, 2021)

Usually DJ Blyatman.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 1, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> You got me jamming on that one!


I just love music. Even the stuff I despise. Talent and that forced tapping to the beat. If not just some funny chitt!.


----------



## abyss13 (May 1, 2021)

abyss13 said:


> One clue...attached
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891979


Reverend Peyton‘s big damn band
Great YouTube videos


----------



## Therrion (May 1, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 1, 2021)

OOPS!


----------



## go go kid (May 1, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 1, 2021)




----------



## LibertyCap76 (May 1, 2021)

Gotta love the Biscuits...Keep that PMA


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


Hate laundry! love that song though kinda makes kinda gives me a strut!


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 2, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> Hate laundry! love that song though kinda makes kinda gives me a strut!


Lol did I mention I'm high as s*** and I can't spell or type woohoo!


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 2, 2021)

Shut the f****** Donnie You're out of your element!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 2, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> Lol did I mention I'm high as s*** and I can't spell or type woohoo!


My fidgety finger can't type period.


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 2, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 2, 2021)

Well.....I have just found what I'm doing for the next hour! Seriously never heard that one I'm off to go listen to the rest of the album, have a good night y'all!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 2, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> Well.....I have just found what I'm doing for the next hour! Seriously never heard that one I'm off to go listen to the rest of the album, have a good night y'all!


It's night yupe 
! but my cold roots up north. LOL.


----------



## Therrion (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 2, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 2, 2021)

Therrion said:


>


Easy. I have juvenile plants in the room. LMAO. 

A smile at the least. 

Peace.


----------



## Lockedin (May 2, 2021)




----------



## U79 (May 2, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (May 2, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


I can't believe I forgot about Old Cletus!!


MICHI-CAN said:


>


Can't believe I forgot about this old boy! Bit before my time but smokey and the bandit!! Timeless!!! I think his tv and live shows are were it's at! He just had that special charisma.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 2, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> I can't believe I forgot about Old Cletus!!
> Can't believe I forgot about this old boy! Bit before my time but smokey and the bandit!! Timeless!!! I think his tv and live shows are were it's at! He just had that special charisma.


----------



## mudballs (May 2, 2021)

go go kid said:


>


No diesel power?


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 2, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 2, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 2, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (May 2, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (May 2, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (May 2, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 2, 2021)

@Tvanmunhen heres one for you. I was a rhythm guitarist and we chilled to tony rice, peter rowan, greatful dead...and i get the feeling you would like this


----------



## go go kid (May 2, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 2, 2021)

youtube real truth docunentaries


----------



## go go kid (May 2, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 2, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


>


Lyrical comedian hidden gems


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 2, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> Lyrical comedian hidden gems


Noted and added to my to do list. 

Just scratching head why I shredded god speakers to this. "Better to burn out!"


----------



## mudballs (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Gemtree (May 3, 2021)

mudballs said:


>


Got to hang out with Max on the bus at the Strangeland Tour. Do you watch Max trax on Facebook?


----------



## Gemtree (May 3, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 3, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Got to hang out with Max on the bus at the Strangeland Tour. Do you watch Max trax on Facebook?


No i uninstalled FB the other day unfortunately. Too much propaganda being shoved in my face. I love Max's gravelly growl tho. Ur a lucky man to have that moment in ur book, im jealous for sure


----------



## mudballs (May 3, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 3, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 3, 2021)

Last spam post im done sorry


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 3, 2021)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 3, 2021)




----------



## TWOMP (May 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 4, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 4, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 4, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 4, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 4, 2021)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 4, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (May 4, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (May 4, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (May 4, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (May 4, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (May 4, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (May 4, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 4, 2021)

You gotta kind of be into these guys to dig this song. Fun fact the guitarist actually uses a voilin bow on his electric guitar to get the eerie sound he gets in the song


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 4, 2021)

mudballs said:


> @Tvanmunhen heres one for you. I was a rhythm guitarist and we chilled to tony rice, peter rowan, greatful dead...and i get the feeling you would like this


Thanks! Don't think I've heard this one good shit!


----------



## insomnia65 (May 4, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 4, 2021)

@Tvanmunhen that pedal steel is frkn next level isnt it...they had a pro engineer at the soundboard that night


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 4, 2021)

So cool to hear his rendition! Love it when artist connect with other realms.


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 4, 2021)

I found this yesterday and was touched!


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 4, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 4, 2021)

@Tvanmunhen 
@insomnia65 
You ever hear of Dan Bern? 
There is a 'God Said No' im looking for on archive.org that is a mindmelter..hope i find it, will take days of searching tho


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 4, 2021)

Can't say I do? Sounds familiar though I'll check him out.


----------



## mudballs (May 4, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 4, 2021)

Tuned his guitar to this haunting open tuning that hits different


----------



## insomnia65 (May 4, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> Can't say I do? Sounds familiar though I'll check him out.


Snap ditto etc, let us know how you get on with the archive matw


----------



## insomnia65 (May 4, 2021)

This guy was/is my idol. Pioneered the echoplex.


----------



## Therrion (May 4, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 4, 2021)

Thought i was worldly in the area of music but you guys are exposing me to stuff I've never seen


----------



## Lockedin (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 4, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 4, 2021)

@Therrion ill see ur N.W.O. and raise you a just one fix


----------



## TWOMP (May 4, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 5, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 5, 2021)

@Therrion i have to say that surprised me, what with your previous posts and the image on the video...i was expecting some heavy hitting shit. That was nice


----------



## Therrion (May 5, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (May 5, 2021)

Enjoying the hell out of this


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 5, 2021)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


Youtube documentaries ghosts.


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 5, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


>


Thank you for the shivvers


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 5, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Youtube documentaries ghosts.


I like her!!!! She's sexy!!!


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 5, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> I like her!!!! She's sexy!!!


I also chase water falls!


----------



## mudballs (May 5, 2021)

@insomnia65 droppin candi staton...heres one im hoping you like


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 5, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


>


Love the lipsynce.


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 5, 2021)

mudballs said:


> @insomnia65 droppin candi staton...heres one im hoping you like


This will be stuck in my head for a bit....it's all about those digits!


----------



## mudballs (May 5, 2021)

@Tvanmunhen you digging Dan Bern? That particular one isn't my favorite but he is a great writer/musician on anything he does


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 5, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> I found this yesterday and was touched!


Black Sabbath rules! Ty


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 5, 2021)

I'm so hungry!


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 5, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> I found this yesterday and was touched!


Id


Tvanmunhen said:


>


Big fat chicks chocking on the chicken bone. Bitch got lip! 2 coushin pushin! Lol ty


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 5, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Id
> Big fat chicks chocking on the chicken bone. Bitch got lip! 2 coushin pushin! Lol ty


Was 4 when Black Sabbath came out with this, OZZY ruled then heroin got him too.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 5, 2021)

on you tube listening to original


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 5, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> on you tube listening to original


Ozzy...... really impressive mind in music not sure if he has drugs to thank for it! Alot of the lyrics of his songs can stir amazing emotions. I wish I could peep his personal playlist, I'm pretty sure it would be epic!!!


----------



## insomnia65 (May 5, 2021)

Yep it got a lot of us.


----------



## Boru420 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Frank Nitty (May 5, 2021)

Griselda


----------



## Boru420 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 5, 2021)

Boru420 said:


>


Perseverance!


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 5, 2021)

mudballs said:


> @Tvanmunhen you digging Dan Bern? That particular one isn't my favorite but he is a great writer/musician on anything he does


Enjoying the search! He kinda makes me think of Simon and Garfunkel!


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 5, 2021)

Wish this dude was my neighbor...


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 5, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> Wish this dude was my neighbor...


Oops not that this!!!


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 5, 2021)

Haha the other one is a little too scary to be my neighbor.....


----------



## Therrion (May 5, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 5, 2021)

I have no clue if these songs have already been posted and i aint going thru 800pages to find out.


----------



## TWOMP (May 5, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 5, 2021)

Ur old skewl if you know this one


----------



## Dorian2 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 5, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 6, 2021)

Sigh...gonna be one of those days


----------



## mudballs (May 6, 2021)

Im still bent from this morning, we have some disgusting fkn people here with black souls


----------



## Boru420 (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 6, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Im still bent from this morning, we have some disgusting fkn people here with black souls


Well that made my soul a little brighter!!! Thanks for the tune..


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 6, 2021)

Boru420 said:


>


My puppy Quinn is tripping lol


----------



## Therrion (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 6, 2021)

Welcome to ATL!


----------



## Therrion (May 6, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 6, 2021)

Rolling on Peachtree


----------



## Therrion (May 6, 2021)

ATL BITCES!!!!


----------



## Therrion (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 6, 2021)

Wathcu niggas know about the drity south!!


----------



## Therrion (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 6, 2021)

But what about this?


----------



## mudballs (May 6, 2021)

Therrion on the mic, dont get in his way lol


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 6, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Therrion on the mic, dont get in his way lol


Last one you posted didn't work..


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 6, 2021)

Love music!


----------



## Therrion (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 6, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 6, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> Last one you posted didn't work..


Yeh i saw him rollin, so deleted


----------



## Therrion (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 6, 2021)

Half a handle of whiskey and 3 bowls of dank, yaw getting blasted with the south.


----------



## Therrion (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 6, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 6, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (May 6, 2021)

Checking out some binaural beats, a liitle "brain entrainment" to switch it up. Not my usual way to roll, but interesting, by themselves or blended with what is called "sculptured music", what ever the he'll that is.


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 7, 2021)

Okay pack a bowel friends it storytime!!!


----------



## mudballs (May 7, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 7, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 7, 2021)

Pretty wild how i swing from raging hitters to melodic drones huh


----------



## mudballs (May 7, 2021)

_"My hands were all bloody, from punching on the concrete.."_


----------



## mudballs (May 7, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 7, 2021)

“Girls, to do the dishes
Girls, to clean up my room
Girls, to do the laundry
Girls, and in the bathroom
Girls, that's all I really want is girls”


----------



## mudballs (May 7, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

Happy some day of the week??!! LOL.


----------



## mudballs (May 7, 2021)

I have no clue what you are saying @MICHI-CAN ur on my blocked list for some reason


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

mudballs said:


> I have no clue what you are saying @MICHI-CAN ur on my blocked list for some reason


You heeded "Mom's" advice. Not sure how, but wow. Only prickly if rubbed in reverse. LOl.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 7, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 7, 2021)

"Be careful who you share your dreams with"...fkn damn right


----------



## mudballs (May 7, 2021)

Better with earbuds in


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 7, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Better with earbuds in


Here is some crackly ear bud candy, different journey but I think equally entertaining! After all he sold his soul to the devil!


----------



## mudballs (May 7, 2021)

Literally dropped within last 24hrs


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 7, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Literally dropped within last 24hrs


Great message!


----------



## mudballs (May 7, 2021)

Ever heard of Matisyahu?


----------



## Dorian2 (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 7, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Ever heard of Matisyahu?


SABABA! (Hebrew for awsome) I am new to jew-reggae- rap, very neat!


----------



## mudballs (May 7, 2021)

Fk yeah @Dorian2 im heavy during the day, then mellow out but always the heavy in me never really sleeps


----------



## mudballs (May 7, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 7, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 7, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


>


Thank you for this btw...hadnt been turned onto him before.. heard of phem but nvr gave a listen


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 7, 2021)




----------



## MoroccanRoll (May 7, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 7, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (May 7, 2021)

My dog licking himself and the air conditioner.


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 7, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> My dog licking himself and the air conditioner.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 7, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


Love his "Rednecks" album too.


----------



## U79 (May 7, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 8, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 8, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 8, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 8, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (May 8, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


it grows on you, sweet choice


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 8, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 8, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


Dust came off the play button lol


----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 8, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> Love music!





Therrion said:


>


That was pretty fkn tight, thnx


----------



## topcat (May 8, 2021)

Rock 'n Roll Doctor- Little Feat


----------



## mudballs (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 8, 2021)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 8, 2021)

Good soil prepping music.
l


----------



## RBGene (May 8, 2021)

Listening to whatever noises i can coax from this ear splitting, metal shredding, dive bombing and sexy as heck GUITAR!

P.S. I'm selling two Air-Guitars I don't play much anymore.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 8, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 8, 2021)

“There I go ,there I go ,theeeeeere I go “


----------



## insomnia65 (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)

explains most young people's politics ...


----------



## go go kid (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (May 8, 2021)

Therrion said:


>


Great trivia question, " who was Duran Duran"? That's probably more of an "old farts" question.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 8, 2021)

While finally sitting down,misbehaving, I'm rolling with some Doors, Tom Petty and old Allman Brother's.


----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Great trivia question, " who was Duran Duran"? That's probably more of an "old farts" question.


----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (May 8, 2021)

Therrion said:


>


My favorite tune of theirs.....I'm not talking about the group, they got the name somewhere. Duran Duran was a character/person.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> My favorite tune of theirs.....I'm not talking about the group, they got the name somewhere. Duran Duran was a character/person.


Rio rules and I still fantasize about that girl in my teens that turned me onto the band. Stupid me. LOL.


----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)

Half a bottle of whiskey in, shit getting fucked up!


----------



## StonedGardener (May 8, 2021)

Rio! Yikes. Got my ass handed to me there,associates rolled. Use to work in Brazil, never felt the love(just the opposite) unless it's a gal looking for a ticket out...saw it happen all the time. I like Scotland. Maybe you were just in "love".


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)

Therrion said:


> Half a bottle of whiskey in, shit getting fucked up!


No cocktails sadly. About a gram and a half of blond hash from amber Bodhi's! LOl Cheers!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Rio! Yikes. Got my ass handed to me there,associates rolled. Use to work in Brazil, never felt the love(just the opposite) unless it's a gal looking for a ticket out...saw it happen all the time. I like Scotland. Maybe you were just in "love".


In MI thankfully. Allergies prevented international travel. Thankfully. LOL. I was in lust.


----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)

only good song he wrote,


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)

okay..some others.


----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)

Twiggy is bad ass


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (May 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> In MI thankfully. Allergies prevented international travel. Thankfully. LOL. I was in lust.


Oops! I will blame it on " my best friend" , my bong's name. Sorry dude.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)

Therrion said:


>


"What is it"? till rocking swet dreams by Manson. Annie killed it. But good cover.


----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)

Therrion said:


>


I still have the cassette and no player. Sad.


----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I still have the cassette and no player. Sad.


bad fucking ass!


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 8, 2021)

Therrion said:


> explains most young people's politics ...





MICHI-CAN said:


> No cocktails sadly. About a gram and a half of blond hash from amber Bodhi's! LOl Cheers!


Black toast intolerant lmao!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)

Therrion said:


> bad fucking ass!


I'm old and loved my music. A few cassettes of worth and a huge pile of 8 tracks from my older cousins.


----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 8, 2021)

Ok you all got me itching!


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 8, 2021)

I like to pair this chap with Manson!


----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)

One of four 8 tracks I own. Firehouse live is the best. Can't find god of thunder in my version.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 8, 2021)

Therrion said:


> only good song he wrote,


I would, but gotta feed the hounds. Damn it !


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 8, 2021)

Something about this just feels so good!!


----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> I like to pair this chap with Manson!


I ate dinner with peter steele at Dugan's ribs in Atlanta . I'm 6'4 and he towered over me. He was a very nice guy.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)

I only have the plasure of 3 cd's. Love the darkness of reality.


----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)

Therrion said:


> I ate dinner with peter steele at Dugan's ribs in Atlanta . I'm 6'4 and he towered over me. He was a very nice guy.


It was Motley Crew show and they were the opener.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)

Therrion said:


> It was Motley Crew show and they were the opener.


Motley should have opened. Seen them too sloppy twice. Pathetic. Needed studio help. LOL.


----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Motley should have opened. Seen them too sloppy twice. Pathetic. Needed studio help. LOL.


They were garbage. i went there for type O


----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)

Therrion said:


> They were garbage. i went there for type O


And this album was crazy when it was only an import at Crazy Larry's. studio versions smoke. And shout was reason to see monsters of rock. Triumph blew all comers away!


----------



## StonedGardener (May 8, 2021)

Therrion said:


> They were garbage. i went there for type O


I like "Garbage".......Shirley Manson


----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (May 8, 2021)

Therrion said:


> I ate dinner with peter steele at Dugan's ribs in Atlanta . I'm 6'4 and he towered over me. He was a very nice guy.


What did you have to eat ? Damn, 6ft, 4 inches, a long tall drink of water!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)

Therrion said:


>


I wish for lyrics. 

Intermission folks. Powder the nose, WRONG. but refreshments and a reload on the bubbler. LOL


----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)

Therrion said:


> my mom is German


My father and his father. Spoke fluent. They were gorillas. I got the intricate detailing not not the over sized braun. Baby oldest at 210.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (May 8, 2021)

Therrion said:


> my mom is German and my dad is Native American, so I have dark skin. Yes , I got mad pussy. Now I'm married to the e most beautiful woman.


Why is your pussy so pissed off?


----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)

Athens Ga when I was young, It was awesome.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Why is your pussy so pissed off?


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I only have the plasure of 3 cd's. Love the darkness of reality.


I like to listen really load or headphones the background


MICHI-CAN said:


>


You can't have Blake without Gwen!!!


----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)

Athens Ga UGA fuck all y'all!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> I like to listen really load or headphones the background
> You can't have Blake without Gwen!!!


Sappy but good for her.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)

Therrion said:


> Athens Ga UGA fuck all y'all!


passed through a few times. I feel you from that. But is what you allow. Humor on or stroke out.


----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)

ATL bitches


----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


I used to want to fuck her so bad....but dos needles /vomit


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)

Therrion said:


> I used to want to fuck her so bad....but dos needles /vomit


I'm in it for the music. LOL. Peace.


----------



## Therrion (May 9, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Therrion (May 9, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Why is your pussy so pissed off?


because I'm drunk


----------



## topcat (May 9, 2021)

The Devil Makes Three Live at Amoeba


----------



## RBGene (May 9, 2021)

2 cellos- Thunderstruck! Goes great with Bong Rips of Purple Punch and a nice beverage.
THUNDERSTRUCK- 2 Cellos


----------



## xtsho (May 10, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (May 10, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> I like to listen really load or headphones the background
> You can't have Blake without Gwen!!!


I told my wife I would leave her if Gwen pulled up out front, even if we had 12 kids.


----------



## xtsho (May 10, 2021)

Therrion said:


> ATL bitches


That's one of their best songs. Especially the old footage. I saw them way back in the day late 70's early 80's. I saw them a couple times fairly recently. With Boy George and Tom Bailey from the Thompson Twins who just nailed everything. Then came the B52's and they tore the house down. Just a great concert. Boy George sucked. He did some weird Calypso Jazz Fusion crap with every song. We left half way through. People were booing him and he was the headliner. He sucked. Musically.

Then saw them at the Oregon Zoo with Berlin and OMD for an outside concert. It was great. One thing I didn't realize was that they are really popular with the Gay community. At first I was wondering why all these dudes kept walking by staring at me. Then my Lady said that they were checking me out. It was all good. We were all enjoying a good concert. If my smelly old ass is eye candy then look all you want. Just don't touch.

I was drinking beer and having a good time and that's all that mattered. I was partying it up with everyone around. Everyone had a great time.

Damn I miss concerts.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 10, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I told my wife I would leave her if Gwen pulled up out front, even if we had 12 kids.


Hopefully to run from Gwen. LOL. Glad you are running block.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 10, 2021)

This is still prized as it relates to insanely good years.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 10, 2021)

YouBoob algorithm made me laugh. More good times. For a change.


----------



## xtsho (May 10, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 10, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 10, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


We are OLD or beyond our years.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 10, 2021)

Blue Oyster Cult, really early stuff......a nostalgia trip......"Buck Dharma" (lead gutarist), my college roommate's brother-in-law. Best time with them was backstage passes to BOC/Ozzy Osborn, Rochester 1973......fun mayhem!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 10, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Blue Oyster Cult, really early stuff......a nostalgia trip......"Buck Dharma" (lead gutarist), my college roommate's brother-in-law. Best time with them was backstage passes to BOC/Ozzy Osborn, Rochester 1973......fun mayhem!


Welcome to the club. We become nostalgia before we claim it.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Welcome to the club. We become nostalgia before we claim it.


Hasn't she been credited for being one of the original mainstream rappers? Long time ago her tunes were swamping airwaves.......I was in that "work hard/party my ass off" for decades. Those 80's were tough.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 10, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Hasn't she been credited for being one of the original mainstream rappers? Long time ago her tunes were swamping airwaves.......I was in that "work hard/party my ass off" for decades. Those 80's were tough.


Sorry never looked beyond her chest in those. Damn instincts or something. Had a talented voice when she used it. LOL.


----------



## TWOMP (May 10, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (May 11, 2021)

@MICHI-CAN


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 11, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> @MICHI-CAN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 11, 2021)

Wow!???? My post is gone. Or embedded. Turrets finger thing. 

TY. Those are toy huskies. Mine is 112#'s @ 2.5 years and just filling out. Not a suggested pet. A real one is almost domesticated.


----------



## lusidghost (May 11, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Wow!???? My post is gone. Or embedded. Turrets finger thing.
> 
> TY. Those are toy huskies. Mine is 112#'s @ 2.5 years and just filling out. Not a suggested pet. A real one is almost domesticatedView attachment 4898468.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 11, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> View attachment 4898471


I love it! You have a clue. Lazy boy and sofa are too small here. And honestly biggest of the 4 I've seen here. Million pomms in costume. LOL. SNACKS. Hope yours is tolerant of visitors. Mine has gave stitches and 3 new jackets to friends and family that will never return. And I can take food from his mouth. ? I do and don't get it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 11, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (May 11, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I love it! You have a clue. Lazy boy and sofa are too small here. And honestly biggest of the 4 I've seen here. Million pomms in costume. LOL. SNACKS. Hope yours is tolerant of visitors. Mine has gave stitches and 3 new jackets to friends and family that will never return. And I can take food from his mouth. ? I do and don't get it.View attachment 4898475


haha. That's a guard dog that I wouldn't mess with. Mine is super loving and just wants to lick faces and be center of attention when company comes over. It takes him a while to stop being a spazz. That's annoying, but I can live with it. On the other hand he doesn't play around when I try to take food out of his mouth. Toys are fine, but with food he flexes his fangs. 

He's been snapped at and attacked by other dogs a billion times, but have never fought back. He just wants to be friends with everything and looks genuinely confused as to why the other dog is so angry.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 11, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> haha. That's a guard dog that I wouldn't mess with. Mine is super loving and just wants to lick faces and be center of attention when company comes over. It takes him a while to stop being a spazz. That's annoying, but I can live with it. On the other hand he doesn't play around when I try to take food out of his mouth. Toys are fine, but with food he flexes his fangs.
> 
> He's been snapped at and attacked by other dogs a billion times, but have never fought back. He just wants to be friends with everything and looks genuinely confused as to why the other dog is so angry.


The first year I was waiting for a serious blood fight. Now I am the Alpha male. Pure condition with hand signals. Nipped all 3 of us prior. And the friendliest oversized brute of a teddy bear. Will not bite us in play or over food. You open the door or gate in the backyard??? Well it is legally posted type thing. Love killer. Miss friends and family.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 11, 2021)

It's all good if loved or respected. 

And humor wins.


----------



## mudballs (May 11, 2021)

Vacation over I got to catch up all the way back to Saturday


----------



## mudballs (May 11, 2021)

I see @MICHI-CAN is hangin out in here now...heres one for u. You guys didnt see the thread i saw. @GameOverSeeds made a thread, just said "hi i grow pot, im on IG if anyone wants to check me out" and this little fkn shitstain and his butt buddy @bk78 fkn lace into the guy like they're the lord and emperor of ganja..."put up or shut up"...gameover was like "did i accidentally enter a meth forum" was so pissed he deleted the thread...second person ive seen bullied, deleted, and wrote off RIU...oh im sure this cum dribble will unleash his little lol emoji and snarky reply, but i hope him and bk78 die in a fire fk you...fkn faggots


----------



## bk78 (May 11, 2021)

mudballs said:


> I see @MICHI-CAN is hangin out in here now...heres one for u. You guys didnt see the thread i saw. @GameOverSeeds made a thread, just said "hi i grow pot, im on IG if anyone wants to check me out" and this little fkn shitstain and his butt buddy @bk78 fkn lace into the guy like they're the lord and emperor of ganja..."put up or shut up"...gameover was like "did i accidentally enter a meth forum" was so pissed he deleted the thread...second person ive seen bullied, deleted, and wrote off RIU...oh im sure this cum dribble will unleash his little lol emoji and snarky reply, but i hope him and bk78 die in a fire fk you...fkn faggots


Who are you exactly?

You need a snickers


----------



## lusidghost (May 11, 2021)

mudballs said:


> I see @MICHI-CAN is hangin out in here now...heres one for u. You guys didnt see the thread i saw. @GameOverSeeds made a thread, just said "hi i grow pot, im on IG if anyone wants to check me out" and this little fkn shitstain and his butt buddy @bk78 fkn lace into the guy like they're the lord and emperor of ganja..."put up or shut up"...gameover was like "did i accidentally enter a meth forum" was so pissed he deleted the thread...second person ive seen bullied, deleted, and wrote off RIU...oh im sure this cum dribble will unleash his little lol emoji and snarky reply, but i hope him and bk78 die in a fire fk you...fkn faggots


I don't want to jack the music thread with dogs and squabblings, but I couldn't log onto the site all day Sunday and into Monday. So I googled Rollitup and found a review site that made me laugh pretty hard. 








Rollitup is rated "Bad" with 1.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Rollitup's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 35 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## mudballs (May 11, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 11, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 11, 2021)

Nice, you mellowed me out @Boru420


----------



## mudballs (May 11, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I don't want to jack the music thread with dogs and squabblings, but I couldn't log onto the site all day Sunday and into Monday. So I googled Rollitup and found a review site that made me laugh pretty hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a pretty dog and great picture


----------



## mudballs (May 11, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 11, 2021)

TY folks. Man @bk78 and I as you know. No reply to this thing needed. I'm already won and didn't know I was fighting. 

Honest hopes for peace for the tormented souls out there.


----------



## insomnia65 (May 11, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 11, 2021)

So much variety among us.please don't be offended if i don't 'smash that like button'...i won't lie to you or myself. I truly appreciate the opportunity to experience things I've never heard...it's just each of us vibrate at a certain frequency, and that's why we are attracted to certain songs, genres, or themes. I love them all...wait till i drop Beethoven-Moonlight Sonata, or Vivaldi-Four Seasons...yall think i done gone batshit crazy


----------



## xtsho (May 11, 2021)

mudballs said:


> I see @MICHI-CAN is hangin out in here now...heres one for u. You guys didnt see the thread i saw. @GameOverSeeds made a thread, just said "hi i grow pot, im on IG if anyone wants to check me out" and this little fkn shitstain and his butt buddy @bk78 fkn lace into the guy like they're the lord and emperor of ganja..."put up or shut up"...gameover was like "did i accidentally enter a meth forum" was so pissed he deleted the thread...second person ive seen bullied, deleted, and wrote off RIU...oh im sure this cum dribble will unleash his little lol emoji and snarky reply, but i hope him and bk78 die in a fire fk you...fkn faggots


Please don't ruin this thread with drama.

Thanks


----------



## xtsho (May 11, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 11, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 11, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 11, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 11, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 11, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 11, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 12, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 12, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (May 12, 2021)

Music


mudballs said:


> So much variety among us.please don't be offended if i don't 'smash that like button'...i won't lie to you or myself. I truly appreciate the opportunity to experience things I've never heard...it's just each of us vibrate at a certain frequency, and that's why we are attracted to certain songs, genres, or themes. I love them all...wait till i drop Beethoven-Moonlight Sonata, or Vivaldi-Four Seasons...yall think i done gone batshit crazy


Music is subjective I'd rather listen to Sarte than Beethoven. What ever you like you like mate.


----------



## Boru420 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## U79 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 12, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 12, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 12, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Gemtree (May 12, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 12, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 12, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 12, 2021)

Researching stocks so spamming tunes


----------



## mudballs (May 12, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 12, 2021)

New Zealand artist...was 19 when she did this


----------



## mudballs (May 12, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 12, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## EhCndGrower (May 12, 2021)

His new album is my jam right now with a little Amnesia Lemon Kush with it


----------



## mudballs (May 13, 2021)

EhCndGrower said:


> His new album is my jam right now with a little Amnesia Lemon Kush with it


live performances tickle me something great...artists have like one or two seriously awesome moments in their career. most of the live performances are just fodder for fans and the really bomb ass tracks are monetized. this one though was very very good. even though it's not my style of music i still absolutely love a knock em dead live performance with all their heart poured into that moment. thank you for sharing


----------



## Boru420 (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 13, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 13, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 13, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


At least she kissed the booboo! Them damn hairdressers vicious!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 13, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> At least she kissed the booboo! Them damn hairdressers vicious!


A forgotten album and live performance used in playful jest. 

Humor folks and honestly?


----------



## mudballs (May 13, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 13, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 13, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 13, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 13, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 13, 2021)

Damn. I guess the music and fun is over.


----------



## Dorian2 (May 13, 2021)

I listened to this tune on a local radio station here in Alberta before they were even known. As a local musician I tend to support local talent. These guys are good.


----------



## Boru420 (May 14, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 14, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (May 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Damn. I guess the music and fun is over.


9 hours of sleep, wow that was a while ago I could do that ha.


----------



## Boru420 (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 14, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 14, 2021)

Boru420 said:


>


More praise worthy performance here. LOL. 

Great Friday to all.


----------



## 23b (May 14, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 14, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 14, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 14, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 14, 2021)

"Show ignored content" yeah nah fk off michi boi


----------



## mudballs (May 14, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 14, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 14, 2021)

Get higher baby, and dont ever come down


----------



## mudballs (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 14, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 14, 2021)




----------



## U79 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 15, 2021)

Lol dont kill the messenger


----------



## mudballs (May 15, 2021)

Still top 5 performances of all time in my book


----------



## Dorian2 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (May 15, 2021)




----------



## harrythehat (May 15, 2021)

Bobby goldsboro on the radio
Honey
Just broke me up


----------



## mudballs (May 16, 2021)




----------



## 23b (May 16, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 16, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 16, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


Oh thats what that is? Hundreds of Instagrams use that intro and i never knew what it came from


----------



## topcat (May 16, 2021)

Blue Railroad Train. Jorma Kaukonen. My grandpa and great uncle were engineers on narrow gauge trains that went from Chama, New Mexico and ended in Durango, Colorado, where they lived. This strikes a note. Blue Country Heart was nominated for a Grammy and features Sam Bush, Jerry Douglas, Byron House and Bela Fleck, well known bluegrass musicians.


----------



## TWOMP (May 16, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 16, 2021)

TY for reminding me. I want my living room to listen to some music. Wife and crime dramas????!


----------



## Dorian2 (May 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> TY for reminding me. I want my living room to listen to some music. Wife and crime dramas????!


My Wife's the same. Basement Mancave comes in very handy. Also helps with the marriage as we're approaching 26 years later this month! Seperation goes a long way.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 16, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> My Wife's the same. Basement Mancave comes in very handy. Also helps with the marriage as we're approaching 26 years later this month! Seperation goes a long way.


Brother's wife needed more separation. He's living it up in my man cave. And I get the neighbors upset with the 2000W's in the garage. LOL.


----------



## 4:20am (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Brother's wife needed more separation. He's living it up in my man cave. And I get the neighbors upset with the 2000W's in the garage. LOL.


That sucks...


----------



## xtsho (May 16, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 16, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


Gilfs!!!!!! It's always awkward drooling over the elderly.


----------



## Dorian2 (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 16, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


>


My girls got them lol


----------



## xtsho (May 16, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 16, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 16, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 16, 2021)

And just like that. Gone forever.


----------



## xtsho (May 16, 2021)

Who doesn't like Eddie?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Who doesn't like Eddie?


Gonna make me get up? Got comfy waiting for my Onkyo. 

Offline for a few as I transition. LOL.


----------



## xtsho (May 16, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


----------



## xtsho (May 16, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


shifting gears. Low volume thing.


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 17, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


I was lucky enough in 1983 to see them when Def Leppard rolled into town for the Pyromania tour. Love Mick Box.


----------



## insomnia65 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 17, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> I was lucky enough in 1983 to see them when Def Leppard rolled into town for the Pyromania tour. Love Mick Box.


I saw them Open for Judas Priest in 2019 Portland Oregon at the Moda Center. They jammed hard. I was impressed. Those old dudes threw down big time!


----------



## insomnia65 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 17, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I saw them Open for Judas Priest in 2019 Portland Oregon at the Moda Center. They jammed hard. I was impressed. Those old dudes threw down big time!





xtsho said:


> I saw them Open for Judas Priest in 2019 Portland Oregon at the Moda Center. They jammed hard. I was impressed. Those old dudes threw down big time!


The rose garden! So many great memories there!


----------



## Star Dog (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 19, 2021)

Kief84 said:


>


Nice and greasy track


----------



## insomnia65 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 19, 2021)

Kief84 said:


>


Awww shit!!!! That game was the shit many of kickflips bowls to this jam lol


----------



## Kief84 (May 19, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> Awww shit!!!! That game was the shit many of kickflips bowls to this jam lol


Good times man


----------



## Kief84 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 19, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 19, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 19, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 19, 2021)

Been denied my stereo for a bit. Apologies likes to any music posted. 
I'm starting my down time here. LOL.


----------



## rockethoe (May 20, 2021)

Don't know if anyone here already listens too this dude, but it's fantastic.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

rockethoe said:


> Don't know if anyone here already listens too this dude, but it's fantastic.


Adding to list. TY.


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Been denied my stereo for a bit. Apologies likes to any music posted.
> I'm starting my down time here. LOL.


Ouch!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Been denied my stereo for a bit. Apologies likes to any music posted.
> I'm starting my down time here. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

Sexual innuendo was pointless. Any ears perk to this?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


Ok ok joint is rolled!!! What's next!!!


----------



## Kief84 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> Ok ok joint is rolled!!! What's next!!!


Relax between excessive hits and ponder how your life is good. Adjustments are part of soaring. Peace is an effort above. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

Kief84 said:


>


I'll try again after I rest. Bit hard for the hour here. LOL.


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 20, 2021)

Kief84 said:


>


Tempting but I was thinking more like!


----------



## Kief84 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

Mean Mary and Dead South stir something here. 

Again this ad Mary in a few.


----------



## Kief84 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 20, 2021)

Only found the dead south a few months ago.. Awesome!! 


MICHI-CAN said:


> Mean Mary and Dead South stir something here.
> 
> Again this ad Mary in a few.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kief84 (May 20, 2021)

Kief84 said:


> Only found the dead south a few months ago.. Awesome!!


And this track was the first one i heard


----------



## Kief84 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

Kief84 said:


> And this track was the first one i heard


Just sharing my joys. Will indulge in yours when rested I assure you. 

And this good. And far from the best.


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 20, 2021)

my little bed time story goodnight rollitup!


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (May 20, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> my little bed time story goodnight rollitup!


And lullaby as I wish you good night and morning escape from an eternal one. LOL. Humor good thoughts.


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just sharing my joys. Will indulge in yours when rested I assure you.
> 
> And this good. And far from the best.


Crazy skills! The bare feet and fire just adds more too it!


----------



## Kief84 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)

Kief84 said:


>


Spoon lady justifies or vindicates my belief that common folk develop skills beyond the average suburbanite. 

Watch Mary relish how she works her now husband in this video. As an attempted banjo player who failed before an above average father's skills. This is insane for what is happening. LOL.


----------



## Kief84 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## 23b (May 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2021)




----------



## 23b (May 20, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 20, 2021)

23b said:


>


Why was i transfixed and unable to stop watching this? Lol


----------



## mudballs (May 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (May 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


" Say in ain't so Joe"....Ted Nugent......yikes!


----------



## StonedGardener (May 20, 2021)

MADLIB, "Shades of Blue", at this moment, "Distant Land", a real treasure.


----------



## mudballs (May 21, 2021)

Gonna give this guy some airtime cuz this is insane talent


----------



## 23b (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 21, 2021)

*



*


----------



## Boru420 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (May 21, 2021)

Its a long way to the shop if you want a sausage roll, ACDC with Bon.


----------



## Boru420 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 21, 2021)

@xtsho reminded me of my favorite Cure tune


----------



## Icemud420 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## MisterKister (May 21, 2021)

King 810 kill em all


----------



## sonicblue68 (May 21, 2021)

Heart of glass blonde
Highway to hell ac/dc
Jethro Tull auqualung


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 21, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (May 21, 2021)

sonicblue68 said:


> Heart of glass blonde
> Highway to hell ac/dc
> Jethro Tull auqualung


F'ing "Aqualung", Locomotive Breath, Crosseyed Mary. " snot running down his nose......."
Classic, takes me back college....played that vinyl to death.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 21, 2021)

Ryuichi Sakamoto


----------



## Boru420 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Kief84 (May 22, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 22, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 23, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (May 23, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (May 23, 2021)

Radio Paradise









Commercial Free - Listener Supported


Radio Paradise streams highly curated, eclectic mixes of music -- chosen by real humans -- with unparalleled audio quality. Our streams are uncontaminated by either algorithms or capitalism. Listening is always free. We are funded by listeners who like what we do, and pay money to help us keep...




radioparadise.com


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 23, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (May 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 25, 2021)




----------



## medicaloutlaw (May 25, 2021)

I have SiriusXM in vehicles and downloaded on my desktop Hair Nation runs 24/7 playing in the background. As I type this currently playing is Tesla - Edison's Machine. Gotta love those screaming guitars!


----------



## mudballs (May 25, 2021)

tesla! omg hit the wayback button outlaw! im wit cha


----------



## U79 (May 25, 2021)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (May 25, 2021)

_Never last long so enjoy it for the moment_


----------



## insomnia65 (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 25, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 26, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 26, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 27, 2021)

I like to check out trending music on You tube and this one came up for "Artist on the Rise". Not my wheelhouse but good tune.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 27, 2021)

Al Green and GFOS.


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Star Dog (May 28, 2021)

I've been listening to a collection of favourites I've put together over the years.


----------



## Star Dog (May 28, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (May 28, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


F'ing "Lunatic Fringe".......always loved that old tune.....I think I'll play it now...thanks!


----------



## StonedGardener (May 28, 2021)

I'm doing a bong to the beat of "Lunatic Fringe" by Red Rider.


----------



## rockethoe (May 29, 2021)

Someone help me out here please. I just filled the vape with some rpressed kief then came across this - now my brain doesn't work and I can't tell if its amazing or shit. someone tell me


----------



## Dorian2 (May 29, 2021)

^^ Sounds pretty good to me. Young French Folk Rock artist. Not my style but pleasant to listen to.


----------



## OJAE (May 29, 2021)




----------



## nl5xsk1 (May 29, 2021)

Spooky Tooth


----------



## StonedGardener (May 29, 2021)

Dylan,Young...


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 30, 2021)




----------



## nl5xsk1 (May 30, 2021)

Season of the witch remix, pretty cool


----------



## Star Dog (May 30, 2021)




----------



## nl5xsk1 (May 30, 2021)

Smoking some bubble just setting back


----------



## xtsho (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Gemtree (May 30, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 31, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 31, 2021)

I seriously believe these guys need more attention. But I won't spam. It's a worm hole worthy of going down for inspiration.


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 31, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## U79 (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## docter (Jun 2, 2021)

Beastie boys 3- minute rule.


----------



## Lockedin (Jun 2, 2021)

The Subhumans, "Joe Public" from the "Rats" EP, 1985:


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 3, 2021)

Damn the years flew by fast. It seems like yesterday when I saw these guys at the Paramount Theater in Portland Oregon back in 1979. Ric and Ben have moved on but they left their brilliant music as their legacy. True Pioneers. They were doing it before anyone thought it could be done. The impact they had on the trajectory of music that we hear today should not be understated. They're part of the foundation. It was a great time musically. So much new music. I'm glad I was there to witness it.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 3, 2021)

Have


SpaceGrease said:


>


Have always loved the animals, since they first came out...."It's my life", "Pease don't let me be misunderstood " and War's recording of "Spill the Wine"....great stuff.....f'ing Eric Burdon, what a hipster.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 3, 2021)

I'm listening to "Houses of the Holy" and "ZoSo" as I sit here in my boxers filtering water.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 3, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I'm listening to "Houses of the Holy" and "ZoSo" as I sit here in my boxers filtering water.



TMI


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Medskunk (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 5, 2021)

"Gaucho" , Steely Dan.........do ya think most people know that their songs all revolve around drugs and sex.........the band's name is certainly a clue


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 7, 2021)

Daddy swings a hammer to the rhythm of an oooooold song!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 7, 2021)

This gives me the chills every time.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## bodderz (Jun 8, 2021)

Baxter Dury's Slumlord.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 8, 2021)

mudballs said:


>


I'm a fan of a couple of her tunes. Learned this one on guitar. Fun to play for sure. Soccer Mom supreme!!


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 8, 2021)

Sound track from monies " The Revenant "


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 8, 2021)

The MOVIE


----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## SFnone (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## nl5xsk1 (Jun 12, 2021)

A little Highway Star 72


----------



## mudballs (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 12, 2021)

It's a Moody Blues marathon going on here.


----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 12, 2021)

go go kid said:


>


Got 2 copies on vinyl, one, unopened. My kids love that album.


----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Shamblychumb (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2021)

make love not war


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 13, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> It's a Moody Blues marathon going on here.


And why not every good boy deserves favour.


----------



## go go kid (Jun 13, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> And why not every good boy deserves favour.


over here it Every Good Boy Deserves Football and FACE bloady hell ,i remember a music lesson, i must have been paying attention without realising it lol


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 13, 2021)

Every boy deserves favour is a good album by Moody blues, yes I be watching the match today, feel for ya living were there be dragons HAHS.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 13, 2021)

Love moody blues underated aye, when you get to that age were you listen to punk glen miller and classical FM oh and need a fling hearing aid


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 15, 2021)

Radio Paradise









Commercial Free - Listener Supported


DJ-mixed flow of modern & classic rock, world music, electronica, and more - in ultra HiFi sound, with HD slideshow. No fees, subscriptions, or registration required.




radioparadise.com


----------



## xtsho (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 16, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Every boy deserves favour is a good album by Moody blues, yes I be watching the match today, feel for ya living were there be dragons HAHS.


dragons are cool baby


----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Icemud420 (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 17, 2021)

Jesse J feat. Mateus Asato. Guitar guys will know him.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 18, 2021)

go go kid said:


> dragons are cool baby


Totally agree used to have a blue one guarding my son at night 20 odd years ago.


----------



## mudballs (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Jun 18, 2021)

This is a bomb tictok clip in the waiting...just need my plants to get a bit bigger


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Icemud420 (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## TheShortAnswer (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 19, 2021)

Get some “The Ultimate “


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2021)

Listen to Papa F*cking Skunk Vol 1 [Free D/L] by Papa Skunk on #SoundCloud








Papa F*cking Skunk Vol 1 [Free D/L]


A brand new mix from Papa Skunk just in time for 4/20.




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## xtsho (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 21, 2021)

It's a long way to the shop if you wanna sausage roll.


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 21, 2021)

YALL DONT KNO SHIT BOUT METAL
YALL DONT KNO SHIT BOUT PUSEY
YALL JUS SUM YANKEES
SUCC MUH DICC

I think this is some lost Pantera demo recorded under a different name!


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 22, 2021)

Commercial Free - Listener Supported


Radio Paradise streams highly curated, eclectic mixes of music -- chosen by real humans -- with unparalleled audio quality. Our streams are uncontaminated by either algorithms or capitalism. Listening is always free. We are funded by listeners who like what we do, and pay money to help us keep...




radioparadise.com


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 22, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


My roommate in college (73) was "Buck Dharma's" brother-in-law....hooked up with them warming up for Ozzy (backstage passes) in Rochester NY...........yikes!


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 22, 2021)

"Generique"......Miles Davis...chill shit


----------



## xtsho (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 25, 2021)

HOW TO TALK TO ANYONE, ANYTIME, ANYWHERE - Larry King

Audiiobook








How to Talk to Anyone, Anytime, Anywhere


Some find talking to others uncomfortable, difficult, or intimidating. Here is a way to overcome these communication challenges. HOW TO T...



www.goodreads.com


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 26, 2021)

Enjoy gen pop Derek... ACAB in perpetuum


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## nl5xsk1 (Jun 26, 2021)

Johnny Winters


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 26, 2021)

Andrea Bocelli .


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 27, 2021)

"Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness"........


----------



## xtsho (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## U79 (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## U79 (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## U79 (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 29, 2021)

Trust me on the sunscreen though.


----------



## Flatrate (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## U79 (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2021)

Listen to The Scumfrog - Full Moon At The Lagoon by The Scumfrog on #SoundCloud








The Scumfrog - Full Moon At The Lagoon


Even though I recorded this mix in my small New Zealand quarantine hotel room, ‘the lagoon’ is a very real place. Last time this year, a small group of friends and I threw a secret bonfire moonrise pa




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## mudballs (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 30, 2021)

VincenzioVonHook said:


>


Do you remember the flip-side of that 45 ?


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 30, 2021)

Moody Blues...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 4, 2021)

“Yes I am”


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 4, 2021)

“Ain’t breaking no rocks on NO chain gang “


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 4, 2021)

Rattus Norvegicus by the Stranglers


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 4, 2021)

Good song when your hiding!!!


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 4, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Do you remember the flip-side of that 45 ?


"Birds in my Tree".


----------



## BdN (Jul 5, 2021)

The Weeknd - Blinding Light


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 8, 2021)

Well we sat on the edge of the river,
The crowd screamed, "Sacrifice the liver!"

If God takes life, he's an Indian giver.
So tell me now why, you'll tell me never.

Who would want to be?
Who would want to be such a control freak? 






Went to bed and didn't see,
Why every day turns out to be,
A little bit more like Bukowski.

And yeah, I know he's a pretty good read.

But God who'd want to be?
God who'd want to be such an asshole?


----------



## xtsho (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 9, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


>


----------



## lusidghost (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 9, 2021)

Nice little play list going on here


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 9, 2021)

He used to be in a band with Billy Connolly.


----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 9, 2021)

Commercial Free - Listener Supported


Radio Paradise streams highly curated, eclectic mixes of music -- chosen by real humans -- with unparalleled audio quality. Our streams are uncontaminated by either algorithms or capitalism. Listening is always free. We are funded by listeners who like what we do, and pay money to help us keep...




radioparadise.com


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 9, 2021)

Blues music is the only thing I miss about Chicago, yup.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 9, 2021)

“Because I'm evil, my middle name is misery (yeah, yeah)“


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)

Neighbours in opposite close doing a karaoke ffs, Lucky shotguns aren't allowed in the UK ffs.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 10, 2021)

Need a revival? Throw this on full blast


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)

Fkinell, listening to " you've lost that lovely feeling" by a couple of sword swallowers I think and maybe one or two strangled cats.

Karaoke ffs.


----------



## mudballs (Jul 10, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Fkinell, listening to " you've lost that lovely feeling" by a couple of sword swallowers I think and maybe one or two strangled cats.
> 
> Karaoke ffs.


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 11, 2021)

“Its just the same ole song ! “






edit :there I go ,there I GO


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 11, 2021)

it baby and sing

Bongo la, bongo cha cha cha
Plaster Paris on my arm
It's bare
I don't know anythibg your saying
so I'll just sing with my own words

Bongo la bongo cha cha cha
And repeat


----------



## Grom4ik (Jul 11, 2021)

Lately, I often listen to Joe Rogan podcasts instead of music.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 11, 2021)

“PROMISED ONLY LIES “


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 11, 2021)

Grom4ik said:


> Lately, I often listen to Joe Rogan podcasts instead of music.


Sounds kind of shitty...


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## nl5xsk1 (Jul 11, 2021)

Hotta luv me some Tool


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 11, 2021)

Well I heard a PA system outside before, hope it's not the sword swallowers again doing karaoke. I don't want to hear Abba murdered or any music, Sonny and Cher was the worst.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 12, 2021)

[



]


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2021)

Ok I will put a twist out there


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 12, 2021)

Feeling black and blue.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 12, 2021)

Excellent picks Jeff







The land of nod is calling me g'night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2021)

Change up


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Excellent picks Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rest well


----------



## TWOMP (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Flatrate (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Flatrate (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## XtraGood (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2021)

Listen to BUBBLEGUM by BUBBLEGUM on #SoundCloud





SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds


Explore the largest community of artists, bands, podcasters and creators of music & audio




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## mudballs (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2021)

Listen to Marijuana (Tony Quattro Remix) by ZEBRA KATZ on #SoundCloud








Marijuana (Tony Quattro Remix)


Zebra Katz x Kashaka - Marijuana Remixes: Krizzli, Boyfriend, Tony Quattro, Krames THC&303, Wonkers ‘Marijuana’ Featured on Broad City - Season 3 Episode 4 Buy: http://itunes.apple.com/album/id109




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## mudballs (Jul 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Listen to Marijuana (Tony Quattro Remix) by ZEBRA KATZ on #SoundCloud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like cruising new tracks in soundcloud....nice drop


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Lockedin (Jul 21, 2021)

Willie the Pimp


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 23, 2021)

https://radioparadise.com/player



Jeff Beck Goodbye pork pie hat


----------



## Lockedin (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Mellow old School (Jul 23, 2021)

Best of Al Bundy Insults






Whoaaa Bundy....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 24, 2021)

Listen to So Pitted by Riley Guerrera on #SoundCloud








So Pitted


Let's go surfin'




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 25, 2021)

“This is MY chance tooo fly “


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 25, 2021)

Deftones..."Change" ( In the House of Flies).


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jul 26, 2021)

Ashgrove. Dave Alvin.


----------



## Flatrate (Jul 29, 2021)

RIP Dusty Hill.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 29, 2021)

He ran hard & his energy will be missed ! Top 10 all time bands for me .


----------



## ct26turbo (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Porky1982 (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## XtraGood (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Psyphish (Jul 30, 2021)

This very groovy and laid back jazz thing. Very nice album.









Natura Morta, by Sven Wunder


12 track album




svenwunder.bandcamp.com


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 30, 2021)

I love music period. People always laugh at my library or playlist because there's everything from old blues and classic rock to fivefingerdeathpunch,black label society to dax,joyner,mercules. Its a mood thing right now Burden is on lol


----------



## xtsho (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 31, 2021)

“Cause that’s where u belong “


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 31, 2021)

I feel so good, I want music to yeah to!!!




 This track found me decades ago, trippin balls, YEAH YEAH!!!


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 31, 2021)

Remember when albums had a killer track which took up most of one side?


----------



## Autodoctor (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 1, 2021)

Why not some Bee Gees on acid! Thank you Les Claypool!!!


----------



## mudballs (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2021)

From our evening forays into YouTube.


----------



## mudballs (Aug 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> From our evening forays into YouTube.


i get the feeling there's some live Jethro Tull you and i would enjoy smoking a joint to happily


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2021)

mudballs said:


> i get the feeling there's some live Jethro Tull you and i would enjoy smoking a joint to happily


Saw them at the LA Coliseum about 1977?


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 1, 2021)

@raratt it's like the greatful dead, either you get it, or you don't


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 1, 2021)

Lee Ritenour........oh, that vintage 1960 Fender Stratocaster!


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 1, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Loved Tull back in early days, still due......real musician........" to be thick as a brick"..........that's a vinyl I didn't lose track of! Oh the parties at college with Tull................ouch!


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Smokeytit90 (Aug 1, 2021)

. Danheim 





. John o Callaghan


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (Aug 2, 2021)

mudballs said:


>


So jazzy I can dig it!


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 2, 2021)

Good ole Dick Cheese!!!


----------



## Leeski (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 2, 2021)

T minus whenever it feels right


----------



## mudballs (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## budofgreen (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## smokinrav (Aug 3, 2021)

Was it 26


----------



## smokinrav (Aug 3, 2021)

That whole album is fantastic


----------



## PanamaRed63 (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Cosmonaut Ry (Aug 3, 2021)

From cardio workouts to frolicking in the forest cubensis!


----------



## xtsho (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 3, 2021)

Time for a Fatty!!!


----------



## xtsho (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 3, 2021)

Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## xtsho (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 3, 2021)

1 bong rip, 1 brownie and another bong rip. Now I'll mellow on down. Give me a reason!!!


----------



## xtsho (Aug 3, 2021)

I just bought Killers tickets for August 21st. Moda Center Portland.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 3, 2021)

Just bought tickets to Agent Orange as well. August 12th.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 3, 2021)

dance


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## TheShortAnswer (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 7, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


>


Dorian, ur the heaviest dude on RIU by far


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 7, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Dorian, ur the heaviest dude on RIU by far


Probably not. But I do find value in many styles that others don't.


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Aug 7, 2021)

KC and the Sunshine Band and Cameo in above posts? Think its time to get the roller skates out.


----------



## mudballs (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Leeski (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2021)

Listen to The Music Never Stopped [Dave's Picks Vol. 7] by Rhino Records on #SoundCloud

__
https://soundcloud.com/rhinorecords%2Fthe-music-never-stopped-daves-picks-vol-7


----------



## Leeski (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 7, 2021)

Leeski said:


>


fkn dope
edit:stick around till 8min mark when the slide guitar breaks out


----------



## mudballs (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## nl5xsk1 (Aug 7, 2021)

A little Tool


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 7, 2021)

J. GEILS.......


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 8, 2021)

“Goddamn it ,trying to make it real compared to what “


----------



## mudballs (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 10, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


Do you know the origin of the name " Steely Dan".....what it is........very fitting for their lyrics....


----------



## xtsho (Aug 11, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Do you know the origin of the name " Steely Dan".....what it is........very fitting for their lyrics....




"The year 1972 brought the name Steely Dan (borrowed from a dildo of the same name in William Burroughs’ novel “Naked Lunch”) and the debut album “Can’t Buy a Thrill,” with an auspicious first single, “Do It Again,” that went to No. 4." 









From the Archives: The 1993 interview when Walter Becker opened up about Steely Dan's subversive intentions


Walter Becker, co-founder with Donald Fagen of Steely Dan, died Sunday at age 67.




www.latimes.com


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 11, 2021)

Curtis...


xtsho said:


> "The year 1972 brought the name Steely Dan (borrowed from a dildo of the same name in William Burroughs’ novel “Naked Lunch”) and the debut album “Can’t Buy a Thrill,” with an auspicious first single, “Do It Again,” that went to No. 4."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My man....."Naked Lunch"......what a trip.......don't know anyone that knew that trivia, then again, I never new anyone who took the plunge into that world. I remember, like yesterday picking up " Cheap Thrills"....a classic for sure. Thanks for replying, I was due to find someone who knew.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 11, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


Hey xtsho, how about same question for Duran,Duran ? If ya got the time. All my answers so far...." it's a group , everybody has heard of them".


----------



## xtsho (Aug 11, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Hey xtsho, how about same question for Duran,Duran ? If ya got the time. All my answers so far...." it's a group , everybody has heard of them".


I had to look that up.

A character from the film Barbarella.


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Aug 11, 2021)

Leave it to the Juice Mane to rhyme "snowbunny" with "cummies"


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Gazza308 (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 12, 2021)

Listen to Moodmaker Rasta LE/100 by THE MOODMAKER on #SoundCloud








Moodmaker Rasta LE/100


Seed - Rspectness Johnny Cosmic & Collie Buddz - Sun And The Moon Arise Roots - Come And Get It Signal Fire - False Reality Cydeways - Sun Goes Down Long Beach Dub All Stars - Kick Down 7. Iya T




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## xtsho (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 13, 2021)

New DT.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 13, 2021)

Steely Dan's "Gaucho" album....." Hey Nineteen".....


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 13, 2021)

mudballs said:


>


You gotta be in the Old Farts Club....The f'ing Guess Who, classic........The Grassroots , Spiral Staircase , Blood , Sweet and Tears..............never really liked The Who, with exception of double albumn " Quadrophenia "....yada-yada.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I had to look that up.
> 
> A character from the film Barbarella.


That's fucking funny...best yuk love had all day....Jane is I think, 80-82 yrs old.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 14, 2021)

im gonna run through all the Dreams to Remember covers


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 14, 2021)

Leeski said:


> [/QUOTE
> Another chronixx fan, wicked!!


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 14, 2021)

Sunday morning vibes!!!


----------



## mudballs (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 14, 2021)

edit:that whole Remastered 2017 album is just absolute fire


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 15, 2021)

Listen to Finish This Album by Speech Debelle by ôrsten on #SoundCloud




__





Finish This Album by Speech Debelle


Listen to Finish This Album by Speech Debelle by ôrsten #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 15, 2021)

Listen to The Herbaliser - The Sensual Woman (goodboy edit) by thegoodboy on #SoundCloud








The Herbaliser - The Sensual Woman (goodboy edit)


Listen to The Herbaliser - The Sensual Woman (goodboy edit) by thegoodboy #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 15, 2021)

Listen to SLACKWAX - Far Away From Home by Wahb on #SoundCloud








SLACKWAX - Far Away From Home


Listen to SLACKWAX - Far Away From Home by Wahb #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 15, 2021)

Listen to The Karminsky Experience Inc. - Exploration by impossible Ka on #SoundCloud








The Karminsky Experience Inc. - Exploration


Listen to The Karminsky Experience Inc. - Exploration by impossible Ka #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## xtsho (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Cycad (Aug 15, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


By gum that's good.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Listen to The Karminsky Experience Inc. - Exploration by impossible Ka on #SoundCloud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My oldest son is going to love that ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 15, 2021)

This jar as me all things Ozzy/Randy ,get some this


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)

This has your name in it


SpaceGrease said:


> This jar as me all things Ozzy/Randy ,get some this


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 15, 2021)

Strictly an Old Farts classic.....Music Machine , "Talk Talk "...........60's......could not get video to post....it's a f'ing trip.....even go go girls !


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 15, 2021)

Love all kinds of music and I like the songs


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 15, 2021)

That jar as me waaay to shitty ,you boys win !!!





later


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 15, 2021)

pretty fucking good


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 15, 2021)

Randy Newman...."I'm f'ing guilty"


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Aug 15, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> That jar as me waaay to shitty ,you boys win !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best songs of all time.


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 15, 2021)

This man is important to me.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Gazza308 (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Gazza308 (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 16, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Strictly an Old Farts classic.....Music Machine , "Talk Talk "...........60's......could not get video to post....it's a f'ing trip.....even go go girls !


Didn't think anyone remembered that one.....a monster in the day.....did you catch video...could not get to post


----------



## Cycad (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 16, 2021)

Cycad said:


>


CYCAD , THANKS SO MUCH ! I was probably wearing a beret and granny glasses back then......Madras shirts, wide whale corduroy hip-huggers and big polka dot socks......a cool dude. Thanks again, I think it's a riot.....it takes me back!


----------



## mudballs (Aug 16, 2021)

Wavels said:


>


if you just put in some random page number you can check all sorts of vibes out. this cat from 2015 found some deep cuts
deep cuts from the vault series


----------



## mudballs (Aug 16, 2021)

skunkd0c said:


>


this sounds like a sitar but it's a vibraphone. wild raw improve that just gets lit


----------



## mudballs (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4966995


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


My wife loves his Christian music do you listen to it


----------



## Breelow (Aug 17, 2021)

Glass Animals over here!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My wife loves his Christian music do you listen to it


God's gonna cut you down and Hurt are about it. Aren't they all religious?


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> God's gonna cut you down and Hurt are about it. Aren't they all religious?


I'll go spiritual I'll go that far with you


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Need to shake my head in another direction.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'll go spiritual I'll go that far with you


LMAO. To repeat more than once is said to be religious.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4967013View attachment 4967014


This @ 2000 watts in my garage on my insane 80-90's 7.1 dolby with a 12" Bose 1200W subwoofer. Everyone for 1000 ft hate me. LOL.


----------



## mudballs (Aug 17, 2021)

dont stop jeff ur on target


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

mudballs said:


> dont stop jeff ur on target


Well let's see if this hits the mark


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> This @ 2000 watts in my garage on my insane 80-90's 7.1 dolby with a 12" Bose 1200W subwoofer. Everyone for 1000 ft hate me. LOL.


Oh yeah by the way I want them speakers


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh yeah by the way I want them speakers


All I have right now are these little j b l


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh yeah by the way I want them speakers


I'll tell my boy. Come get them and all upon my passing. Make sure you get the ones in the basement and garage loft also. Was an audiophile. Had to quit. All these ignoramuses kept calling me something bad. I thought it was a funny twist of humor.

Seriously Klipsch, Black&White, Onkyo, JBL, KLH and some Sony almost speakers. May I bring music to all. LOL.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

Listen to Funktomas - Sweet Baby (Resense Records) by Funktomas on #SoundCloud








Funktomas - Sweet Baby (Resense Records)


I´m a hamburg based german Producer and DJ (Sommersalon, Barbarabar, Moondoo, Hörsaal). I released records on Timewarp-Music, Goodgroove, Sunsetsoul, Resense, Breakbeat-Paradise and Wack-Records (by S




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## mackdx (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## mackdx (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 17, 2021)

Listen to Thievery Corporation - Lebanese Blonde (Armando's Poolside Edit) by Armando Mendes on #SoundCloud








Thievery Corporation - Lebanese Blonde (Armando's Poolside Edit)


Armando Mendes is one of Portugal’s most assured artists. His rich and musical sound is informed by jazz and funk and he has played all over the world from Russia to Australia, all while picking up mo




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Listen to Thievery Corporation - Lebanese Blonde (Armando's Poolside Edit) by Armando Mendes on #SoundCloud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the greatest duos in music!


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 19, 2021)

One for all the man doing their thing growing with no permits or nice states like you lucky fuckers out there!!!
Peace


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## XtraGood (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 20, 2021)

Fuller Volume & Turn on tha hit


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 21, 2021)

@madvillian420 seen your comment and your Avatar made this play in my head.






ZZZZT. A RAPPER BUG ZAPPER 
Plug ya trap, or it's maximum exposure


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 21, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> @madvillian420 seen your comment and your Avatar made this play in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the illest. Gonna miss that dude.


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 22, 2021)

“ Shattered the illusion of integrity, yea “


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 22, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


>


Hooked up with Black Sabbath via Blue Oyster Cult, back during college, 1973. My roommate's brother-in-law was "Buck Dharma". They were warm up band for Sabbath in Rochester,NY. Met BOC upon their arrival where "Buck" laid back stage passes on us. What a night......yikes !


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

Listen to Steve Angello & AN21 - Valodja by WEPLAY Music on #SoundCloud








Steve Angello & AN21 - Valodja


Steve Angello & AN21 - Valodja




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


This makes me think of scuba diving when I was 13 or 14. I had this tape and was listening to this on the way to a couple or a few dives. Crazy how music reminds you of certain shit.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 24, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> This makes me think of scuba diving when I was 13 or 14. I had this tape and was listening to this on the way to a couple or a few dives. Crazy how music reminds you of certain shit.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 24, 2021)

Kate Bush was more than just music. She was art.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 24, 2021)

Some may not like it.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2021)

Listen to Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Parts I-IX) by citticringle on #SoundCloud








Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Parts I-IX)


I created this profile purely to play music into a game that used Soundcloud at the time (over 10 years ago i might add). There were no rules around uploading at that time. Since then....Soundcloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2021)

Listen to Pink Floyd - Another Brick In The Wall (Vintage Culture Remix) by Thiago~ on #SoundCloud








Pink Floyd - Another Brick In The Wall (Vintage Culture Remix)


Listen to Pink Floyd - Another Brick In The Wall (Vintage Culture Remix) by Thiago~ #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2021)

This song is awesome. I recommend listening to it.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Lockedin (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 25, 2021)

Xtsho has been on a roll the past few nights lmao. Sweet playlist thanks


----------



## xtsho (Aug 26, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Xtsho has been on a roll the past few nights lmao. Sweet playlist thanks


Fueled by liquor.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

Listen to The Scumfrog - Full Moon At The Lagoon by The Scumfrog on #SoundCloud








The Scumfrog - Full Moon At The Lagoon


Even though I recorded this mix in my small New Zealand quarantine hotel room, ‘the lagoon’ is a very real place. Last time this year, a small group of friends and I threw a secret bonfire moonrise pa




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## mudballs (Aug 26, 2021)

surfing instagram lead me to this


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Gemtree (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 26, 2021)

As I load out for the evening.


----------



## Lockedin (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 26, 2021)

Lockedin said:


>


That made me feel old. Lov


----------



## Lockedin (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

Listen to The Scumfrog ft.Elliott LaRue (excerpt from sunrise 2017) by The Scumfrog on #SoundCloud








The Scumfrog ft.Elliott LaRue (excerpt from sunrise 2017)


Music by @deemontero (Aeon) @shlomiaber (Foolish Games) and @TheScumfrog (additional production and edits). Voice and words: Elliott La Rue. Recorded live in Black Rock City during The Scumfrog's sun




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## xtsho (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 27, 2021)

@xtsho killer tunes and ear for music! The Yesterday and Today stuff is a good reflection of long lost bands that never got due respect. IMO.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 27, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> @xtsho killer tunes and ear for music! The Yesterday and Today stuff is a good reflection of long lost bands that never got due respect. IMO.


----------



## Lockedin (Aug 27, 2021)

(Began) cleaning my garage & needed something ... energetic.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 27, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> (Began) cleaning my garage & needed something ... energetic.


Hydrate before listening. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 27, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


>


Nice one


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Lockedin (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


Don't be " L7 " ..........."Little Red Riding Hood" was a monster hit too, I'm sure you remember.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 27, 2021)

Lockedin said:


>


This is for you.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 27, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Nice one


Thanks stoner friend......always loved that tune.....Plant and Page together slays me.


----------



## Lockedin (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 27, 2021)

And Friday gets fun. Why not? Tired of the misery.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Lockedin (Aug 27, 2021)

Edit - had to make it a double....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 27, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


Tell em what's up Rocky!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 27, 2021)

Haven't heard this in awhile, but it popped into my head due to someone on another thread getting sensitive, lol.


----------



## Lockedin (Aug 27, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Haven't heard this in awhile, but it popped into my head due to what someone on another thread getting sensitive, lol.


Play this one for them!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 27, 2021)

My wonderful lady brought this home for me.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 27, 2021)

xtsho said:


> My wonderful lady brought this home for me.


Good Girl!

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale is my all time favorite beer. I even did some home brew Sierra Nevada Pale Ale clones. Got really close once. Getting the same yeast they use made a huge difference.


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 27, 2021)

A song for the history books.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 27, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Good Girl!
> 
> Sierra Nevada Pale Ale is my all time favorite beer. I even did some home brew Sierra Nevada Pale Ale clones. Got really close once. Getting the same yeast they use made a huge difference.


Years ago I was in Sacramento. I had lunch at the brewery there. I don't know if its still there. 

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale was my goto beverage for a while years ago.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 27, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Years ago I was in Sacramento. I had lunch at the brewery there. I don't know if its still there.
> 
> Sierra Nevada Pale Ale was my goto beverage for a while years ago.


The brewery is in Chico. I've been there before. I saw a kids football team celebrating in a pizza place we were at when I was visiting. Who knows, Aaron Rodgers might have been one of those punk kids. He's from Chico. And it's a pretty small town.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 28, 2021)

_



dubbed out horns section version _


----------



## mudballs (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 28, 2021)

last one


----------



## xtsho (Aug 28, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> The brewery is in Chico. I've been there before. I saw a kids football team celebrating in a pizza place we were at when I was visiting. Who knows, Aaron Rodgers might have been one of those punk kids. He's from Chico. And it's a pretty small town.


Your right. It's been so long. I just remember it being downtown. More of a brewpub with some brewing onsite. I did a search and can't find anything. Maybe it was RedHook. This would have been around 2005-2006. It's likely turned into something else by now. I do remember it was one of the bigger names back then. It was right downtown. I think in the Capitol Mall area. I remember seeing light rail close by. Oh well it doesn't matter now. It's just bugging me that I can't remember.


----------



## Psyphish (Aug 28, 2021)

Salute to the Sun, by Matthew Halsall


7 track album




matthewhalsall.bandcamp.com





Some very smooth jazzy stuff.


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 28, 2021)

Damn there has been a serious hiccup in vibe here... What happened to all the good jams lmfao



Psyphish said:


> Salute to the Sun, by Matthew Halsall
> 
> 
> 7 track album
> ...


Good save.. Get it back on track


----------



## CALIGROWNALLNATURAL (Aug 28, 2021)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


I'm listening to the sweet moans of pleasure from my lady friend


----------



## CALIGROWNALLNATURAL (Aug 28, 2021)

Sweet moans of pleasure from my lady friend


----------



## Lockedin (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Aug 28, 2021)

Cannarado posted an instagram story with this song yesterday. I was a huge Atmosphere fan back in the day.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Lockedin (Aug 29, 2021)

Nice tracks @xtsho !

Hoping to get on the water tonight....


----------



## Boogierook (Aug 29, 2021)

Bigger than life or death- EST Gee


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Sep 2, 2021)

The most slept on of all the GOATs.


----------



## Psyphish (Sep 2, 2021)

https://birdpeterson.bandcamp.com/album/drankenstein-the-singles-bandcamp-exclusive ayyyyyy


----------



## Coldnasty (Sep 2, 2021)

Discovered the Potcast with heavy days. Since been catching up on old strains lore and general cannabis breeder info. Pretty much taken over the music slot in my commute.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 2, 2021)

I just fell in love.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## XtraGood (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 4, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


----------



## xtsho (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 5, 2021)

Oh what the hell.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 5, 2021)

Listen to Ghostland Observatory-Midnight Voyage(remakereverb remix) by RemakeReverb on #SoundCloud








Ghostland Observatory-Midnight Voyage(remakereverb remix)


make dance, make rain. remakereverb.com http://remakereverb.bandcamp.com/




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 5, 2021)

Listen to Blitzen Trapper - Black River Killer by Sub Pop on #SoundCloud








Blitzen Trapper - Black River Killer


We're not the best, but we're pretty good.




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 5, 2021)

Some old school Metal influence here by the sounds of it. Pretty good tune.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


What's up with the early 70s album cover craze of sitting in a barn on a bale of hay in a blue shirt with your hands coupled while your acoustic guitar idles by your side?


----------



## 23b (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 8, 2021)

Listen to Ghostland Observatory - Sad Sad City by CJ Layza on #SoundCloud








Ghostland Observatory - Sad Sad City


Listen to Ghostland Observatory - Sad Sad City by CJ Layza #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## xtsho (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Flatrate (Sep 9, 2021)

One of my all time favorites.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2021)

Listen to Pink Floyd - Another Brick In The Wall (Vintage Culture Remix) by Thiago~ on #SoundCloud








Pink Floyd - Another Brick In The Wall (Vintage Culture Remix)


Listen to Pink Floyd - Another Brick In The Wall (Vintage Culture Remix) by Thiago~ #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Lockedin (Sep 9, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> One of my all time favorites.


----------



## XtraGood (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Psyphish (Sep 10, 2021)

One of my favourites from the past year.









All Things Being Equal, by Sonic Boom
 

10 track album




sonicboomspacemen3.bandcamp.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

Listen to The Scumfrog ft.Elliott LaRue (excerpt from sunrise 2017) by The Scumfrog on #SoundCloud








The Scumfrog ft.Elliott LaRue (excerpt from sunrise 2017)


Music by @deemontero (Aeon) @shlomiaber (Foolish Games) and @TheScumfrog (additional production and edits). Voice and words: Elliott La Rue. Recorded live in Black Rock City during The Scumfrog's sun




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

Listen to Papa F*cking Skunk Vol 1 [Free D/L] by Papa Skunk on #SoundCloud








Papa F*cking Skunk Vol 1 [Free D/L]


A brand new mix from Papa Skunk just in time for 4/20.




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 12, 2021)

This is the first k-pop song ive heard thats enjoyable


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 13, 2021)

Opeth - White Cluster


----------



## mudballs (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 14, 2021)

Back when I was still hitting the dance floor. I tore it up with this song.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## XtraGood (Sep 16, 2021)

The Ballad of Green Thumb Willie - Eric Howell


----------



## pennywise619 (Sep 17, 2021)

Canon, sex is on fire


----------



## xtsho (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## TalonToker (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 18, 2021)

@Dorian2 hey pandora spit this fkn fire out today, thought youd like it...pandora version is a rehersal thats fkn lit


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2021)

Listen to Waldeck - midsummer night blues by Patrícia Nobre Antunes on #SoundCloud








Waldeck - midsummer night blues


Easy listening.




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 20, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


I've walked across the Brooklyn Bridge a few times. I always think of that movie.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2021)

Listen to Late Night Workshop 26 by ALL GOOD FUNK ALLIANCE on #SoundCloud








Late Night Workshop 26


LNW 26 - Dedicated to the groove 1. Roy Ayers - Life is Just a Moment (Archi Quantized Edit) 2. T-Rex - Jewelry (V’s Electric Blues Edit) 3. Ed Wizard & Disco Double Dee - Funk Shot 4. Ron Basejam -




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## xtsho (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Sep 22, 2021)

Who remembers Chuggo?


----------



## MisterKister (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## MisterKister (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

Listen to Greenskeepers - Lotion by jamescurd on #SoundCloud








Greenskeepers - Lotion


grown in Chicago, rooted in Aus Booking: [email protected] James Curd began his DJing career in Chicago when he was only fifteen years old. Being underage, Curd was snuck into events to play




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

Listen to Willie Nelson- Blue Skies (Metasine Remix) by metasine on #SoundCloud








Willie Nelson- Blue Skies (Metasine Remix)


Metasine Remix of "Blue Skies" by Willie Nelson.




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 22, 2021)

Radiohead, "Lotus Flower "


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 22, 2021)

I love the diversity of this thread.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 24, 2021)

Damm good acoustic performance, the true test!!!


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 24, 2021)

first person to post a holiday song is getting tarred and feathered...just an fyi


----------



## mudballs (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Rozgreenburn (Sep 24, 2021)

Cloning and transplanting since sun up. Put Tom Waites on random Spotify. I'm way out in right field at the moment!!!


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 24, 2021)

Spoons.


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 24, 2021)

There's a reason he was so successful.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 24, 2021)

Everyone, take care of your trees.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 24, 2021)

Dating myself here but this was played at my High School Prom.


----------



## twalte (Sep 24, 2021)

One of my first of few concerts….


----------



## twalte (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 24, 2021)

Not many punks here it seems, but here ya go, lol.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Lockedin (Sep 27, 2021)

Here.
Have some crack for your ears....


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 28, 2021)

Lockdown


New track "Lockdown" from John Blood. Social commentary on the coronavirus lockdown in the UK. Special dedication to the NHS. "Lockdown" is available on the "2020 Vision" EP by John Blood on Bandcamp




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Grojaks (Sep 28, 2021)

This is one of those current event tunes “Take off Your Tin Foil Hat”


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 28, 2021)

If you say so.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## XtraGood (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Er3 (Sep 29, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Here.
> Have some crack for your ears....


That look like ninja from die antwood


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 30, 2021)

Er3 said:


> That look like ninja from die antwood


It is.  
What I understand is that Watkin Tudor Jones pre-dates Die Antwoord. But they still record tracks that they like but don't work with Die Antwoord's feel.


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 30, 2021)

Another band with a second, project band:
Infectious Grooves & Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## XtraGood (Oct 1, 2021)

lol:


----------



## XtraGood (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Lockedin (Oct 1, 2021)

If nitrous oxide was music....


----------



## xtsho (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 1, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Not many punks here it seems, but here ya go, lol.


I was there. Used to be a Punk scene in Portland.

Saw these guys in Portland early 80's






Don't forget about The Germs


----------



## xtsho (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 1, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


I've heard these guys. They're not bad.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 1, 2021)

Now I need to find a pool to skate....(and younger knees)


----------



## xtsho (Oct 1, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Now I need to find a pool to skate....(and younger knees)


I was riding back in the day. 70 mm Red Kyptos Tracker trucks. Wide Dogtown board. 

More advanced than this. The beginning though.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 1, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I've heard these guys. They're not bad.


Have you heard of Guttermouth?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 2, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I was riding back in the day. 70 mm Red Kyptos Tracker trucks. Wide Dogtown board.
> 
> More advanced than this. The beginning though.


@Lockedin 's real talent is surfing.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 2, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> @Lockedin 's real talent is surfing.


Wakeboarding is my sport


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 2, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Wakeboarding is my sport


Fuck ya man. That shit came so natural to me. I got up my first attempt, and then immediately started trying spinning. My friends didn't do so well, lol. Some of us have skills and I believe you are one of us too, lol.

But water isn't as forgiving as you'd think. Next time I'd wear a cup, lol.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 2, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Fuck ya man. That shit came so natural to me. I got up my first attempt, and then immediately started trying spinning. My friends didn't do so well, lol. Some of us have skills and I believe you are one of us too, lol.
> 
> But water isn't as forgiving as you'd think. Next time I'd wear a cup, lol.


It took me forever to get up. Now it's nothing. 

I go upside down. I haven't ridden for a couple years but backroll attempts are standard. I'll be riding next year for sure. Maybe even this winter. We wear drysuits in the winter.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 2, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It took me forever to get up. Now it's nothing.
> 
> I go upside down. I haven't ridden for a couple years but backroll attempts are standard. I'll be riding next year for sure. Maybe even this winter. We wear drysuits in the winter.


Dry suits are the shit. I only used them scuba diving, but once I tried a dry suit I didn't want to go back to a wet suit. I was diving in the Pacific Northwest (Seattle area). Cold ass shit. The Puget Sound is around 55 degrees F all year. Hawaii was sweet and no need for any kind of suits.

My specialty is snowboarding, but I love all board sports.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Lockedin (Oct 2, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Dry suits are the shit. I only used them scuba diving, but once I tried a dry suit I didn't want to go back to a wet suit. I was diving in the Pacific Northwest (Seattle area). Cold ass shit. The Puget Sound is around 55 degrees F all year. Hawaii was sweet and no need for any kind of suits.
> 
> My specialty is snowboarding, but I love all board sports.


Always wanted to dive the Sound.
Being in SoCal, most of my diving is in the kelp forests - but IMHO the most amazing forests are in CenCal - Monterey area. 

It's beautiful, but cold & dark; the kelp makes it a bit like cave-diving.
I kept hearing this in the back of my head....


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Napolo (Oct 5, 2021)

I really enjoy listening to Rammstein and Metallica


----------



## xtsho (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 5, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


I know replying to my own post.

An example of how I like bands to play live. I can't stand it when bands do some new take on a song or some acoustic version. Play it like it was. ELO did just that. One of the best concerts I've seen and I've seen a lot.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Oct 6, 2021)

This has been stuck in my head all week.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


>


I like these guys.

I played the Violin years ago in grade school. I bought an electric Violin a few years ago with the intention of playing again. I didn't realize/remember how small a Violin is and how much fatter my fingers have gotten since then. It was really challenging to play and I thought about getting a Cello. I came across these guys while doing some searching. Good stuff.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Mad878 (Oct 7, 2021)

Here trimming and listening to


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Oct 8, 2021)

It's Friday night in Australia & I have indulged........


----------



## mudballs (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 8, 2021)

If anyone's into Prog, listen to this album.


----------



## Redeyes82 (Oct 8, 2021)

Dayton Family. Flint Town is my favorite song Best kept secret back when rap was hard as fuck.


----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 8, 2021)

Redeyes82 said:


> Dayton Family. Flint Town is my favorite song Best kept secret back when rap was hard as fuck.


Thank you!! Sounds great.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Er3 (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Er3 (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Er3 (Oct 12, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


Rip neal peart


----------



## Psyphish (Oct 12, 2021)

The Epic, by Kamasi Washington


17 track album




kamasiwashington.bandcamp.com





Great jazz album.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 12, 2021)

New Big Wreck!! Djenty killer riff. Sorta.


----------



## Er3 (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Er3 (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Er3 (Oct 14, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


>






*excellent in the early 80s,saw them 3 times. Great show!*


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 14, 2021)

Er3 said:


> *excellent in the early 80s,saw them 3 times. Great show!*


I dressed up like him for Halloween back in like 7th grade.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 14, 2021)

Rolling Stones drop Brown Sugar from US tour set list


It follows unease with the depictions of black women and references to slavery in the hit song.



www.bbc.com


----------



## xtsho (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 14, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


He's buried in my home state. I always wanted to visit the grave, but never did.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 14, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> He's buried in my home state. I always wanted to visit the grave, but never did.


Been there. Payed my respects. Renton Washington.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 14, 2021)

Most people don't know he's from the PNW.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 14, 2021)

Hendrix was born in Seattle.
.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Er3 (Oct 15, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Hendrix was born in Seattle.
> .


And nobody wanted him . I'm a huge hendrix fan. Tattooed on my arm lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 15, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Hendrix was born in Seattle.
> .


He was born at the same hospital in Seattle as me too, just a few years earlier.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 15, 2021)

Their moody agression has been my fuel for weeks


----------



## mudballs (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 15, 2021)

It needs more cowbell.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 16, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


There's a vid of him saying why him and Zack started drifting apart...cuz Zack was getting way too politicized....this is like exactly what Zack would write but he woulda done with it more flavor.


----------



## mudballs (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## abyss13 (Oct 16, 2021)

Nathaniel Radcliffe and The Dead South, both bands in St Louis recently excellent excellent performances…


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 16, 2021)

" Tubular Bells" , Mike Oldfield...1973........music from the classic horror movie, " The Exorcist " . It's ominous.


----------



## abyss13 (Oct 17, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> " Tubular Bells" , Mike Oldfield...1973........music from the classic horror movie, " The Exorcist " . It's ominous.


Noticed Mick Taylor played on the live “73 BBC performance as well…(interesting, my sister Deb has a blind daughter who is musically inclined & they went to see Mick Taylor live in San Francisco, somehow they befriended Mick & had him over for dinner at one of her friends house in Boston Mass.).
Just a interesting story!

Great pc thnx for posting


----------



## abyss13 (Oct 17, 2021)

abyss13 said:


> Noticed Mick Taylor played on the live “73 BBC performance as well…(interesting, my sister Deb has a blind daughter who is musically inclined & they went to see Mick Taylor live in San Francisco, somehow they befriended Mick & had him over for dinner at one of her friends house in Boston Mass.).
> Just a interesting story!
> 
> Great pc thnx for posting


Interesting story on Mike & R Branson


----------



## OneMoreRip (Oct 17, 2021)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


My ears ringing


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 17, 2021)

abyss13 said:


> Noticed Mick Taylor played on the live “73 BBC performance as well…(interesting, my sister Deb has a blind daughter who is musically inclined & they went to see Mick Taylor live in San Francisco, somehow they befriended Mick & had him over for dinner at one of her friends house in Boston Mass.).
> Just a interesting story!
> 
> Great pc thnx for posting


That is so cool....your niece must of really enjoyed that....good for her !


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2021)

Listen to Up On Cripple Creek (Alternate Take) by The Band on #SoundCloud








Up On Cripple Creek (Alternate Take)


Listen to Up On Cripple Creek (Alternate Take) by The Band #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2021)

Listen to Bang a Gong (Get It On) by T. Rex on #SoundCloud








Bang a Gong (Get It On)


Listen to Bang a Gong (Get It On) by T. Rex #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2021)

Listen to Mary Jane's Last Dance by Tom Petty/Heartbreakers on #SoundCloud








Mary Jane's Last Dance


Listen to Mary Jane's Last Dance by Tom Petty/Heartbreakers #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## abyss13 (Oct 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Listen to Up On Cripple Creek (Alternate Take) by The Band on #SoundCloud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha hahhh, I was on Criple Creek Road today, looking at some amazing plants 

I wish I would’ve had my The Band CD in my truck…Well I guess I could’ve just played on my phone well the road was only about 7 feet wide so I had to pay attention to my driving…!


----------



## abyss13 (Oct 17, 2021)

mudballs said:


> There's a vid of him saying why him and Zack started drifting apart...cuz Zack was getting way too politicized....this is like exactly what Zack would write but he woulda done with it more flavor.


Thnx I hadn’t heard him before… found this solo I’m sure you’ve heard already…


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Oct 17, 2021)

Hey all, I'm back! David Gilmour took me out of the time space continuum, Live version of "shine on you crazy diamond. Great music, great cannabis, great adventure. I was floating above the stage and Davids efforts were like laser beams, shooting through me and making me the music! How do I go back, I wanna live there!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Hey all, I'm back! David Gilmour took me out of the time space continuum, Live version of "shine on you crazy diamond. Great music, great cannabis, great adventure. I was floating above the stage and Davids efforts were like laser beams, shooting through me and making me the music! How do I go back, I wanna live there!!!


I like this one
Listen to Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Parts I-IX) by citticringle on #SoundCloud








Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Parts I-IX)


I created this profile purely to play music into a game that used Soundcloud at the time (over 10 years ago i might add). There were no rules around uploading at that time. Since then....Soundcloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## SFnone (Oct 17, 2021)

Smoking some Mendo from a friend. A little different from what I remember... much more chill... 
Looking at the moon, and the light hitting the clouds looks like an oil painting. Anyway...


----------



## XtraGood (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Er3 (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Rozgreenburn (Oct 18, 2021)

Spotify running the complete John Prine. I feel his music in my soul. Gonna have to Tom Waites my way outta here!!!


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 18, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Spotify running the complete John Prine. I feel his music in my soul. Gonna have to Tom Waites my way outta here!!!


I feel his music when it grabs me my the balls.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 18, 2021)

I got in my old record bins......Monday night is oldies night.....came up with this easy listening music...


----------



## Er3 (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 19, 2021)

Autumn somber tones and hues have settled warmly into my spine


----------



## mudballs (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 19, 2021)

" The Doors / Weird Scenes Inside The Goldmine ".........took it down off my growroom wall...


----------



## growerNshower (Oct 20, 2021)

Pink Floyd live at Pompeii has some serious vibe. 
Listened to this everyday while learning differential equations...it really put me in the right head space.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## XtraGood (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 20, 2021)

XtraGood said:


>


So you think your Kung fu's pretty good huh?


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 20, 2021)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFNvWUwM5tG/


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 21, 2021)

Im losing track of what ive shared so i may start double posting and not even know it. This is a sick song anyway so play it twice, encore


----------



## mudballs (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Psyphish (Oct 21, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> " Tubular Bells" , Mike Oldfield...1973........music from the classic horror movie, " The Exorcist " . It's ominous.


It's weird how cheesy the entire album is, strange choice for a horror soundtrack IMO.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 21, 2021)

growerNshower said:


> Pink Floyd live at Pompeii has some serious vibe. Listened to this everyday while learning differential equations...it really put me in the right head space.


The following 2 songs played back to back on the radio today. One of the few song(s) that put me back to a time and place. Hands down the best acid trip BB ever had (Early 80's). Played over and over on gear I sadly don't have any more (Denon/Mcintosh/Altec)


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Lockedin (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 21, 2021)

Lockedin said:


>


Fuck ya. I still have all the CD's. Thanks for that. I haven't heard them in awhile. Sorry it's dark upstairs.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 21, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Fuck ya. I still have all the CD's. Thanks for that. I haven't heard them in awhile. Sorry it's dark upstairs.
> 
> View attachment 5014342


And Black Flag!


----------



## Rsawr (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 21, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> And Black Flag!


First time snowboarding when I was 13. My very first run I had on Black Flag "In My Head" and I busted my wrist, lol. I had my toe side edge mastered from the start, but didn't have my heel side figured out. So I wasn't leaning back on my back edge when I needed to and caught the front edge and tried to catch myself with my hands. I didn't actually think it was broken until later that night when it kept hurting worse and worse.

Since then I've learned how to fall, lol.

That's also the original Kill 'Em All with Blitzkrieg and Am I Evil. And that's the Original Garage Days CD. I had the tape of that one first actually, lol.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 21, 2021)

Crazy history - I talent-wrangled Henry Rollins when he was on the Dennis Miller Show.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 21, 2021)

Psyphish said:


> It's weird how cheesy the entire album is, strange choice for a horror soundtrack IMO.


So sorry. I was taking a trip back in time to 1973 when I worked part-time in a f'ing morgue. This music was a long lasting favorite for the crew ( a band of party animals who took me " under their wing " ). Considering the music is pushing 50yrs old, I would consider "chessy" very appropriate. How many times we all go back and listen to a very old record , watch a very old movie or tv show , look at styles we think it's cheesy. Oldfield was only 19yrs. He played all the instruments in that album.


----------



## Psyphish (Oct 21, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> So sorry. I was taking a trip back in time to 1973 when I worked part-time in a f'ing morgue. This music was a long lasting favorite for the crew ( a band of party animals who took me " under their wing " ). Considering the music is pushing 50yrs old, I would consider "chessy" very appropriate. How many times we all go back and listen to a very old record , watch a very old movie or tv show , look at styles we think it's cheesy. Oldfield was only 19yrs. He played all the instruments in that album.


Don't get me wrong, I really like the album, it just has a very non-horror vibe to it. Kinda silly even.


----------



## mudballs (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 22, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Crazy history - I talent-wrangled Henry Rollins when he was on the Dennis Miller Show.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 22, 2021)

OK. One more, lol.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 22, 2021)

Psyphish said:


> Don't get me wrong, I really like the album, it just has a very non-horror vibe to it. Kinda silly even.


No worries, I get it. It's just my "transporter" to a time of great fun and hijinxx! It conjures up a lot of great memories from a different era.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 22, 2021)

Listen to The Dream Jungle Vol. 2 by Luke the Knife on #SoundCloud








Mix 46 - The Dream Jungle Vol. 2


Take another trip into The Dream Jungle.




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## denchikchyb (Oct 23, 2021)

I like music that relaxes


----------



## mudballs (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 24, 2021)

Im an earbuds in, smoke a bowl, walk in the woods basshead now


----------



## mudballs (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Milky Weed (Oct 27, 2021)

__
https://soundcloud.com/yaadcore%2Fyaadcore-wholesomeco-vibration-therapy-vol-2-dub-mix


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 27, 2021)

A lot of Mudvayne


----------



## hillbill (Oct 27, 2021)

Listening to sound board recording of a Grateful Dead concert I was at March 14,1971 in Madison, Wisconsin.


----------



## mudballs (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 27, 2021)

I don't care if people laugh.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 27, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I don't care if people laugh.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 27, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


I was on the dance floor. I used to bust it up. Good times.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Oct 27, 2021)

I guess I'm late to the party, but this is the most unique band I've heard in a long time.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 27, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## hillbill (Oct 28, 2021)

How about Fleetwood Mac “Blood On The Floor”?


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 28, 2021)

hillbill said:


> How about Fleetwood Mac “Blood On The Floor”?


I only really like the Peter Green era Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Oct 30, 2021)

I FEEL SIIIIIIIIIICK


----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 31, 2021)

let's start sunday's spam sess with Gojira, a weeks worth of emotions and energy to walk off today


----------



## hillbill (Oct 31, 2021)

Native American wooden flute music


----------



## Nata (Oct 31, 2021)

Всем привет!) Жажда знаний привела меня на этот форум, и я не разочарован, спасибо) В благодарность хочу чем-то поделиться, наверное музыкой)


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 31, 2021)

Nata said:


> Всем привет!) Жажда знаний привела меня на этот форум, и я не разочарован, спасибо) В благодарность хочу чем-то поделиться, наверное музыкой)


I can't read Russian, but the artwork and music are both similar to my style when I was younger.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2021)

Listen to Jungle Book The Monkey Song - (Smokey Joe &amp; The Kid Remix) by Ramos Correa on #SoundCloud








Jungle Book The Monkey Song - (Smokey Joe & The Kid Remix)


Music is my religion.




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2021)

Listen to Ghostland Observatory - Glitter by bukkh on #SoundCloud








Ghostland Observatory - Glitter


Listen to Ghostland Observatory - Glitter by disco_dictator #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2021)

Listen to Scroobius Pip // "The Struggle" by Hip Hop Isn't Dead on #SoundCloud








Scroobius Pip // "The Struggle"


Purchase on iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/gb/album/distraction-pieces/id461509289 Via: http://hiphopisntdead.net/




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2021)

Listen to Junker's Blues by cahoneydrops on #SoundCloud








Junker's Blues


The California Honeydrops don’t just play music—they throw parties. Led by dynamic vocalist and multi-instrumentalist Lech Wierzynski, the band draws on diverse musical influences including roots, Bay




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Nata (Oct 31, 2021)

[QUOTE = "lusidghost, post: 16619731, member: 927982"]
Я не умею читать по-русски, но графика и музыка похожи на мой стиль, когда я был моложе.
[/ЦИТИРОВАТЬ]
Приятно, что вы знакомы с этой музыкой Да все зависит от настроения, а иногда хочется поднять настроение такой громкой музыкой))
А этот поднимает настроение, делает мир ярче!)





А еще мне нравятся меланхолики ..





Да, я думаю и говорю по-русски, так получилось, что в школе пришлось учить немецкий ... а английский у меня, увы, плохой. Пользуюсь переводчиком, извините)


----------



## mudballs (Oct 31, 2021)

Nata said:


> [QUOTE = "lusidghost, post: 16619731, member: 927982"]
> Я не умею читать по-русски, но графика и музыка похожи на мой стиль, когда я был моложе.
> [/ЦИТИРОВАТЬ]
> Приятно, что вы знакомы с этой музыкой Да все зависит от настроения, а иногда хочется поднять настроение такой громкой музыкой))
> ...


переводчик отлично работает.Спасибо, что поделились


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 31, 2021)

Always liked Chrissie Hynde


----------



## xtsho (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## NanoGadget (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## XtraGood (Nov 1, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Native American wooden flute music










lol


----------



## XtraGood (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## hillbill (Nov 2, 2021)

XtraGood said:


>


Been trying to remember who recorded this.
We love old Raggae on this hill.


----------



## XtraGood (Nov 2, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Been trying to remember who recorded this.
> We love old Raggae on this hill.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 2, 2021)

Finally Pandora cycled something new in i dig


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 2, 2021)

Madlib......" Distant Land "


----------



## mudballs (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## MisterKister (Nov 3, 2021)

Bought a few leds now I'm growing some trees it's a sweet fucking hustle don't knock it


----------



## Goodshit97 (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Rsawr (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 3, 2021)

Can't f'ing believe this album is almost 50yrs old , " Houses Of The Holy " ........Led Zeppelin of course...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 4, 2021)

Any old farts remember Felix Pappalardi and Leslie West........the group " Mountain"......the album " NANTUCKET SLEIGHRIDE" ,the song with the same name......? Bought this vinyl in 71.By the way, a Nantucket Sleigh ride is a harpooned whale pulling an old school whaling ship.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## tkufoS (Nov 4, 2021)

Im listening to the ol lady bitchin and gripping right now  !


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## drsaltzman (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 4, 2021)

King Geedora - Take Me To Your Leader


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Listen to Scroobius Pip // "The Struggle" by Hip Hop Isn't Dead on #SoundCloud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't heard Scroobius' name in a long time. I remember when he signed to Sage Francis' record label. (Strange Famous) I made a picture of the Wish You Were Here album cover with their heads photoshopped in, that Sage used for something. The only song of his I remember is
Thou Shalt Always Kill.


----------



## Porky1982 (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 5, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Madlib......" Distant Land "


I like all sorts o


StonedGardener said:


> Any old farts remember Felix Pappalardi and Leslie West........the group " Mountain"......the album " NANTUCKET SLEIGHRIDE" ,the song with the same name......? Bought this vinyl in 71.By the way, a Nantucket Sleigh ride is a harpooned whale pulling an old school whaling ship.View attachment 5022772


You dudes have been around.....I remember being a freshman in college, worked on contract for a Mountain concert.......10,000 bucks.......how times have changed.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 8, 2021)

Everyone has songs that mean something to them and you'll never get tired of. This is one of mine.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 9, 2021)

*" Whiskey I n The jar "



*


----------



## go go kid (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 9, 2021)

man im all over the place tonight lovin it


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Psyphish (Nov 9, 2021)

lusidghost said:


>


Damn. RIP Eyedea.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Psyphish (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 12, 2021)

Fkn dope chic...not Otep level cool, but pretty friggin cool nonetheless


----------



## mudballs (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## MisterKister (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 12, 2021)

Auditory eargasm night


----------



## mudballs (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 12, 2021)

Lmao I forget all about these guys and just stumbled across this. Omg the world would lose their fucking minds if this album came out today. Back in the day it was just something to party to





https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLQGrRTjQT3n8tWrKd0Hx7iOe5sBxz9yT3


----------



## mudballs (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2021)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## MisterKister (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## MisterKister (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## MisterKister (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 13, 2021)

An old fart's classic.....Harry Nilsson's " Everybody's Talkin" ), the featured song from the 69 classic, " Midnight Cowboy" ( Dustin Hoffman/John Voight).


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 13, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


>


I remember slow dancing with a gal in 8th grade to that song.........A Miss Rosenwinkle.....that was so hot....that song always conjures up that euphoria.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 13, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I remember slow dancing with a gal in 8th grade to that song.........A Miss Rosenwinkle.....that was so hot....that song always conjures up that euphoria.


It seemed way ahead of its time!


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 14, 2021)

There is no turning back the hands of time


----------



## mudballs (Nov 14, 2021)

Seems to me, can't turn back the hands of time


----------



## mudballs (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 14, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> It seemed way ahead of its time!


These dudes were heavights, genuine, soulful, sincere, and light years ahead of so many groups that were popping up all over during those times of the British Invasion. Never got tired of listening to them.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 14, 2021)

"The harvest appeared less plentiful than last season
I imagine sloppy seed handling avoke the stroke of tardy planting
And the crops we'd have harnessed in mid November
It only brushed the blossom bracket then soon sacrificed
Lives to icicle jackets when the frosted
I sunk to find the walk beneath the mosses
Where the planted tunnel pass after the rains have run their courses
But alas the portraits of these frosted corpses tortured in the grass."


----------



## mudballs (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

Listen to Star Wars - Imperial March (Goblins From Mars Trap Remix) by Goblins from Mars on #SoundCloud








Star Wars - Imperial March (Goblins From Mars Trap Remix)


Subscribe to our YouTube channel for more of our music! www.youtube.com/c/GoblinsFromMars ✦✦✦✦GOBLIN MERCH✦✦✦✦: https://www.redbubble.com/people/goblinsfrommars/works/24294569-goblins-from-mars Spot




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

Listen to Tortuga (Club Mix) by Armada Music on #SoundCloud








Tortuga (Club Mix)


Download on iTunes: http://bit.ly/Tortuga_iT Listen on Spotify: http://bit.ly/Tortuga_SP Grab your copy on Beatport: http://bit.ly/Tortuga_BP Connect with Armada Music: www.armadamusicradio.com




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

Listen to Greenskeepers - Lotion by jamescurd on #SoundCloud








Greenskeepers - Lotion


grown in Chicago, rooted in Aus Booking: [email protected] James Curd began his DJing career in Chicago when he was only fifteen years old. Being underage, Curd was snuck into events to play




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

Skiing music
Listen to 07 We Are A Tribe (Feat. Murray Kyle & Friends) by Temple Step Project on #SoundCloud








07 We Are A Tribe (Feat. Murray Kyle & Friends)


OUT NOW: https://snd.click/Tribe This track was inspired by an iphone recording captured at a Spirit Festival in Byron Bay where the crowd was chanting in a ceremony led by Murray Kyle. The short cap




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## mudballs (Nov 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Skiing music
> Listen to 07 We Are A Tribe (Feat. Murray Kyle & Friends) by Temple Step Project on #SoundCloud
> 
> 
> ...


Neat!! I can have this running in another tab and come back here on android. Normally cant do that


----------



## mudballs (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## farangar (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 16, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


----------



## go go kid (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## NanoGadget (Nov 16, 2021)

lusidghost said:


>


An all time great. RIP eyedea


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

Listen to Constant Sorrow by Tkettle on #SoundCloud








Constant Sorrow


Banjo, bass and the finest damn hair jelly around.




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## mudballs (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

Love this one
Listen to Greenskeepers - Lotion by jamescurd on #SoundCloud








Greenskeepers - Lotion


grown in Chicago, rooted in Aus Booking: [email protected] James Curd began his DJing career in Chicago when he was only fifteen years old. Being underage, Curd was snuck into events to play




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

Listen to James Curd Feat JDub - Too Cool To Dance by jamescurd on #SoundCloud








James Curd Feat JDub - Too Cool To Dance


Too Cool To Dance featuring JDub released on Exploited Records.




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## NanoGadget (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 17, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


>


didnt understand a word but those guys go hard, didn't expect that


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 17, 2021)

mudballs said:


> didnt understand a word but those guys go hard, didn't expect that


I listen to a lot of Death Metal so I'm used to not understanding a thing they say. Message carries in the music.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 17, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> I listen to a lot of Death Metal so I'm used to not understanding a thing they say. Message carries in the music.


Right there with you...they scream the feelings i cant display in society without getting a straight jacket put on me.


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Nov 17, 2021)

Now this brings back some memories...


----------



## xtsho (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 17, 2021)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> Now this brings back some memories...


Holy shit another Kix person...i posted 'Don't Close Your Eyes' while back...such a ripping tune


----------



## mudballs (Nov 17, 2021)

May the devil get lost on his way to your house


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 17, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


Me and my then GF, now Wife of 26 years saw Satch and Malmsteen in 1990 on this tour. First concert we went to together. 



She hated it.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 17, 2021)

Heres one i have no clue what they're saying, but totally can groove with


----------



## myke (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Psyphish (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 18, 2021)

...no one cares if you live or die...


----------



## myke (Nov 18, 2021)

Local radio station played this, kinda like it.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 18, 2021)

mudballs said:


>


Saw these guys live way back in SLC. Live, PIL, Big Audio Dynamite, and Blind Melon. Front Row Center. The lead singer of Blind Melon, Shannon Hoon wandered the crowd Singing and jumping around while people took their seats. Blind Melon opened then Live, PIL and finally Big Audio Dynamite. Fun night!


----------



## mudballs (Nov 18, 2021)

@farmingfisherman share some tunes man


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 18, 2021)

mudballs said:


> @farmingfisherman share some tunes man


Already fell down another rabbit hole... So long ago that was!


----------



## mudballs (Nov 18, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Already fell down another rabbit hole... So long ago that was!


Literally like 16 of 17hrs im awake i have earbuds in music playing...only way i get thru the day


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## ooof-da (Nov 18, 2021)

A nice small local show with friends…


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 18, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


>


This is great!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 18, 2021)

This one is good too


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 18, 2021)

One more of course!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 19, 2021)

mudballs said:


>


I have that CD. I bought it when it came out.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 19, 2021)

Nice fkn drop @xtsho


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## MisterKister (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## iAwin (Nov 20, 2021)

Guys, HEEEEELP MEE, 


__
https://soundcloud.com/dogmaberlin%2Fdogma-live-valentin-stip-presents-belgium-lights
 
there is a speech in this mix and im really struggling to find out who's talkin or what documentary/interview is the speech from.. came here with good hopes someone in the Rollitup community must certainly know about it.. the speech starts at minute 10


----------



## mudballs (Nov 20, 2021)

@iAwin Noam Chomsky


----------



## iAwin (Nov 20, 2021)

mudballs said:


> @iAwin Noam Chomsky


Braaaahhhh !!!! woow !!!



*bowing to your reply* 

god bless you !!


----------



## mudballs (Nov 20, 2021)

iAwin said:


> Braaaahhhh !!!! woow !!!
> 
> View attachment 5032106
> 
> ...


Careful with that rabbit hole...you'll find urself in the political section talking about kyle rittenhouse if you listen to those blowhards too much...10,000 words just to say "humans suck"


----------



## iAwin (Nov 20, 2021)

you have my word my dear, I am really careful !! I know for a fact humans dangerously suck, but also know for a fact sons of Adam & Eve would never  how to distinguish them ?? first ones are flagrantly materialistic, and the others, so rare to find, are decent and generous intellectuals..

*bowing to your reply again*


__
https://soundcloud.com/zmostwanted%2Fvalentin-stip-aletheia


----------



## mudballs (Nov 20, 2021)

@iAwin you cant distinguish them, you think you can after a time of 'people watching' but we really cant. There's soft innocent people, there's jaded bitter people...and each of those have a group that roleplay being the opposite. I know that describes a hopeless scenario but in there is actually the answer. Since we cant, we dont, look inwards for bracing against the storm.
Edit:google sigma male


----------



## iAwin (Nov 20, 2021)

Everyone can sir, the problem is with a 8 billion populated planet living in a normalised greed system/game of economy.. of course we'll even find some innocently trapped into the game of the evil materialistic ones.. sadly even some that were born in a generous environment.. indeed looking inwards is the only pole/standard that contains the generous son of Adam & Eve from becoming one of the Materialistic humans... 

Bless you !!


__
https://soundcloud.com/nnuages%2Fdreams


----------



## mudballs (Nov 20, 2021)

...you sound like Noam Chomsky


----------



## mudballs (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## iAwin (Nov 20, 2021)

hahah way too much for me sir ! I am just a stoner for now.. but thanks !!

*bowing to your kindness*


----------



## go go kid (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 20, 2021)

go go kid said:


>


Have you ever looked into that song? Beautiful. According to Thom Yorke it is his harderst song to sing due to it's terribly depressing message. It's always the last song he performs.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 20, 2021)

I always follow SS with one of their more upbeat ones lol


----------



## mudballs (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 20, 2021)

Oh yeah, energy coursing now


----------



## mudballs (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Listen to Astronox Redo by Happy Happy James on #SoundCloud








Astronox Redo


i didnt record my set at astronox so i replayed the whole list in order and actually hit the record button this time. big ups to nick sumbles and the whole crew... a most excellent party. <3




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## mudballs (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Listen to Astronox Redo by Happy Happy James on #SoundCloud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


34min mark is dope track


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

mudballs said:


> 34min mark is dope track


It's actually pretty good....the first few minutes I almost skipped it. But it gets better.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

LOL some Johny Cash in there too


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Listen to Finish This Album by Speech Debelle by ôrsten on #SoundCloud




__





Finish This Album by Speech Debelle


Listen to Finish This Album by Speech Debelle by ôrsten #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Listen to "Streets of Philadelphia" (live) - Bruce Springsteen by scottrek12 on #SoundCloud








"Streets of Philadelphia" (live) - Bruce Springsteen


Live in Philadelphia 2002 (Originally released on the soundtrack to Philadelphia in 1994.




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Listen to Bad Karma by Axel Thesleff on #SoundCloud








Bad Karma


"don't be proud of your wealth, you'll never tire of accumulating it" Download: https://www.toneden.io/axelthesleff/post/bad-karma




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## mudballs (Nov 21, 2021)

im not a bible thumping jesus freak just so you all know...i just have really strong feelings about that topic


----------



## mudballs (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 21, 2021)

story goes Israel woke up at 3am and called the studio so he could record this...did it in first go, one sitting....that's unheard of


----------



## mudballs (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 21, 2021)

Now that's a fkn outro


----------



## mudballs (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## ooof-da (Nov 21, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Now that's a fkn outro


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2021)

Listen to James Curd Feat JDub - Too Cool To Dance by jamescurd on #SoundCloud








James Curd Feat JDub - Too Cool To Dance


Too Cool To Dance featuring JDub released on Exploited Records.




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Psyphish (Nov 21, 2021)

Chaos Theories, by The Souljazz Orchestra


9 track album




thesouljazzorchestra.bandcamp.com


----------



## xtsho (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 21, 2021)

Classic BOC 1975


----------



## xtsho (Nov 21, 2021)

Fast forward


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 23, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


didnt know you had such good taste in music


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 23, 2021)

go go kid said:


>


I almost did that one. Great minds think alike, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Southernontariogrower (Nov 23, 2021)

You tube, shane from Migro talking to Bruce Bugbee on green light, or white lights. Same thing. Good video!


----------



## go go kid (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Southernontariogrower (Nov 23, 2021)

go go kid said:


>


Good one, had crush on her as a kid.


----------



## go go kid (Nov 23, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Good one, had crush on her as a kid.


same here, i just love her voice and would have loved to get to know her


----------



## mudballs (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 23, 2021)

Another stellar outro


----------



## mudballs (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## GnOhmen (Nov 23, 2021)

These days :

*Misanthrop - Feel*




*70's Soul (mix)*




*Joy Division - Unknown Pleasures *





And ofc a lot more!


----------



## go go kid (Nov 23, 2021)

GnOhmen said:


> These days :
> 
> *Misanthrop - Feel*
> 
> ...


joy devision kudoes


----------



## GnOhmen (Nov 23, 2021)

go go kid said:


> joy devision kudoes


For me one of the greatest bands ever... but in general i am huge factory rec/madchester musicfan


----------



## go go kid (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## alangrinz (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## GnOhmen (Nov 24, 2021)

Waking up to this one :





With coffee and a funny stick


----------



## Burn & Crash (Nov 25, 2021)

Try this!
Old Friend and professional pot smoker, amateur musician! 
He is always good times. Still lives in an Illegal state.
Pot Smokin' Thinker


----------



## go go kid (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## GnOhmen (Nov 25, 2021)

Burn & Crash said:


> Try this!
> Old Friend and professional pot smoker, amateur musician!
> He is always good times. Still lives in an Illegal state.
> Pot Smokin' Thinker


Also musician here  but would say semi pro... what kind of music do u play/make?


----------



## GnOhmen (Nov 25, 2021)

Good morning lads... the tune of the morning is


----------



## Hygh (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Psyphish (Nov 26, 2021)

Happy Thanks Giving motherfuckers


----------



## mudballs (Nov 26, 2021)

Sometimes you just gotta be 'that guy' and do what needs doing ya know


----------



## mudballs (Nov 26, 2021)

Quiet time is over yay hostility!


----------



## mudballs (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 26, 2021)

GnOhmen said:


> Good morning lads... the tune of the morning is


Damn they're young.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Psyphish (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 27, 2021)

Listen to Bootlegs & B-Sides - RapTz Radio Mix #68 by Doe-ran - Bootlegs & B-Sides on #SoundCloud




__





SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds


Explore the largest community of artists, bands, podcasters and creators of music & audio




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## mudballs (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## zzyx (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 27, 2021)

I think this is considered Top 40 in Finland.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 27, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> I think this is considered Top 40 in Finland.


Im going thru this hardcore nostalgia kick for some reason. These are all the songs i used to play on that guitar i shared


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 27, 2021)

“Thank god I ain’t AVERAAAAGE “


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Psyphish (Nov 28, 2021)

VincenzioVonHook said:


>







All this "emo shit" is my guilty pleasure.


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Southernontariogrower (Nov 28, 2021)

Bruce Bugbee from Apogee on youtube! Learn learn learn.


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Nov 28, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Bruce Bugbee from Apogee on youtube! Learn learn learn.


Cannabis grow lighting myths in D minor by Dr Bugbee is one of my all time favourites.

Shit slaps.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Southernontariogrower (Nov 28, 2021)

VincenzioVonHook said:


> Cannabis grow lighting myths in D minor by Dr Bugbee is one of my all time favourites.
> 
> Shit slaps.


Yes very good video, numerous plays on my list lol. Rewatched a few times now. Hes given me alot to chew on since finding him.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 30, 2021)

VincenzioVonHook said:


>


Different version than im used to but rocks hard the same


----------



## mudballs (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 30, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


Loved Blondie. I had the hots for her when I was like 10, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Exotic Reggie (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 1, 2021)

Figured I should toss some plastic in here to counter all the metal...


----------



## Hiphophippo (Dec 1, 2021)

Bleed the freak by Alice In Chains 
Charlie puff song: see you again
As I lay dying song: forsaken
And without me by Halsey


----------



## go go kid (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## myke (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## OutdoorOpps (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Goodshit97 (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Goodshit97 (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 1, 2021)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Figured I should toss some plastic in here to counter all the metal...


Didn't work.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 1, 2021)

OK, this isn't metal.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 2, 2021)

hits from the vault


Alpha & Omega said:


>


----------



## mudballs (Dec 2, 2021)

Ay, some time inna mi life i just wanna
Ay, hold a vibes and burn the marijuana


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Severed Tongue (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 3, 2021)

Olive Drab Green said:


> “You got a fast car, I want a ticket to anywhere,
> Maybe we make a deal? Maybe together we can get somewhere?
> Any place is better! Starting from zero, got nothing to lose..
> Maybe we'll make something,
> ...


great rendition


----------



## mudballs (Dec 3, 2021)

His rolling fingertaps could use some work but my god he nailed this haunting cover


----------



## mudballs (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Dec 3, 2021)

Videos really really cool.


----------



## mudballs (Dec 4, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> “I know it’s dire my time “


----------



## mudballs (Dec 4, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


----------



## mudballs (Dec 4, 2021)

Therrion said:


>


ok im ready for leg day, let's get on that rack bitches


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 4, 2021)

What a cluster-fuck !


----------



## xtsho (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Carnitastaco (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2021)

Listen to The Polish Ambassador ft. Diamonde - Soft & Gentle(saQi Remix) by Jumpsuit Records on #SoundCloud








The Polish Ambassador ft. Diamonde - Soft & Gentle(saQi Remix)


Listen to this album everywhere! Spotify: https://spoti.fi/3pngQuk Amazon: https://amzn.to/3rrhx8L Itunes: https://apple.co/3dIOWDV Bandcamp: https://bit.ly/3EiHkDt Youtube: https://bit.ly/3ruenkE A




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 5, 2021)

TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite said:


>


That Fuzz.

Smashing Pumpkins influenced?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2021)

Listen to Log Cabin - Clarence Ashley (Phontaine Remix, MASCOOLINK Compiled) by Sonia Price on #SoundCloud








Log Cabin - Clarence Ashley (Phontaine Remix, MASCOOLINK Compiled)


sonia_price




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## zzyx (Dec 5, 2021)

My 84 year old Mom on the phone.


----------



## mudballs (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 7, 2021)

Ritual aggression


----------



## mudballs (Dec 7, 2021)

Fuel that hate people


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 7, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


>


Dont you have 20,000 plants to go look after?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 7, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Dont you have 20,000, 500*, plants to go look after?


its 500, only one rooms iteration is set up(20k number takes 12 months sily)

i know its hard for ya'll to keep up with me..dont worry homie i go you

little secret.. i all ready did that today


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 7, 2021)

thats cool^

idk how into music everyone is, vs "their music", but the live streaming radio stations from remote places is a interesting dive
Spinning the 78's | Arctic Outpost Radio AM1270 (aor.am)
*Spinning the 78's from the top of the world. Playing great shellacs from 1902-1958. Big Band, Jazz, Swing, Vintage Country, and Blues. As always, completely commercial free.*


----------



## mudballs (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 7, 2021)

...yes...


----------



## mudballs (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 8, 2021)

Gotta stay on theme


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 8, 2021)

idk its like e arth


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2021)

Listen to Dj Zel - "Niu Soft" Rap Hip Hop Beat by Rap Hip Hop Beats on #SoundCloud




__





SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds


Explore the largest community of artists, bands, podcasters and creators of music & audio




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2021)

Just moved to this one 
Listen to Inhale by SaruBeatz on #SoundCloud








Inhale


19.95$ for the untagged version (leasing rights)available on www.HDRapBeats.com | Make sure to follow @SaruBeatz on Twitter || For exclusive right information contact [email protected]




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## mudballs (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## ooof-da (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 10, 2021)

_"Got my swagger back!"




_


----------



## mudballs (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Gazza308 (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 10, 2021)

running running running running running running runnign running running


----------



## mudballs (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## myke (Dec 11, 2021)

Jesus Christ you guys listen to some terrible music.


----------



## Masterdank420 (Dec 11, 2021)

White noise to keep the tinnitus away.


----------



## myke (Dec 11, 2021)

Masterdank420 said:


> White noise to keep the tinnitus away.


Fuck,Listening to dogs bark would be better.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 11, 2021)

myke said:


> Jesus Christ you guys listen to some terrible music.


----------



## mudballs (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Masterdank420 (Dec 11, 2021)

myke said:


> Fuck,Listening to dogs bark would be better.


Yes it would


----------



## myke (Dec 11, 2021)

My kinda bang your head music.


----------



## Coldnasty (Dec 11, 2021)

myke said:


> Jesus Christ you guys listen to some terrible music.


Bro, don’t make me break out my Nina Simone. To fend off those evil type vibes


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 11, 2021)

Coldnasty said:


> Bro, don’t make me break out my Nina Simone. To fend off those evil type vibes


----------



## Coldnasty (Dec 11, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


Lolol


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 11, 2021)

myke said:


> My kinda bang your head music.


Oh damn dude no you did not just complain about the music selection on here and then link up the most overplayed priest song there is??


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 11, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> Oh damn dude no you did not just complain about the music selection on here and then link up the most overplayed priest song there is??


My favorite Priest album. This is one of my snowboarding albums. I'll make it down to the bottom by the time it's over (3000 feet elevation drop about).

Well unless I'm waiting for my son to catch up, lol.


----------



## mudballs (Dec 11, 2021)

Gotta get the stench of Reebok hightops and boomboxes off me


----------



## myke (Dec 11, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> Oh damn dude no you did not just complain about the music selection on here and then link up the most overplayed priest song there is??


Hey at least you can make out the words,and yes over played but still a gooder.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 11, 2021)

myke said:


> Hey at least you can make out the words,and yes over played but still a gooder.


I always thought that was AC/DC when I was younger, lol.


----------



## myke (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 11, 2021)

Say what you want. Sounds like good R&B influence to me. Autotune and all.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 11, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


Melody, rhythm, and repetition. The very basis of music.


----------



## mudballs (Dec 12, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


15 yard penalty
Personal Foul 
_An illegal, flagrant foul considered risky to the health of another player. _


----------



## mudballs (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## ooof-da (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 13, 2021)

..some are just sick in the head


----------



## BlandMeow (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 14, 2021)

mudballs said:


> ..some are just sick in the head


----------



## mudballs (Dec 14, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


im not sure why but i just never got down with Dave Mustain....something about his voice doesn't sell me. Sounds like a pre-pubescent teen


----------



## mudballs (Dec 14, 2021)

i speak in verses, prophecies and curses


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 14, 2021)

mudballs said:


> im not sure why but i just never got down with Dave Mustain....something about his voice doesn't sell me. Sounds like a pre-pubescent teen


You're probably probably not a NOFX fan then.


----------



## mudballs (Dec 14, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You're probably probably not a NOFX fan then.


not really, and it's not his voice, his voice is ok, no where near as annoying as Dave Mustains. im just not a high speed paced punk music kind of guy is all. borderline thrash.


----------



## mudballs (Dec 14, 2021)

..you will know me by the scars i bare


----------



## mudballs (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 14, 2021)

That was a good session ^


----------



## mudballs (Dec 14, 2021)

...are you wanting inspiration


----------



## xtsho (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 15, 2021)

...save me from the nothing i've become


----------



## mudballs (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## ooof-da (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 15, 2021)

...my smile was taken long ago, if i can change i hope i never know


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 15, 2021)

__
https://soundcloud.com/steviereygone%2Ftropical-mirage-mix


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 15, 2021)

trap music your, some of, moms will listen to in da club


----------



## mudballs (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 16, 2021)

..i'm on vacation every single day!


----------



## mudballs (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 16, 2021)

Real nice ear candy right here.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Flatrate (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 17, 2021)

..more lies from the hive mind, that seek to deceive
defy the tyrant, don't be silent


----------



## mudballs (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## OJAE (Dec 17, 2021)

Hurricaine, but you can call it slurricaine


----------



## Psyphish (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## ooof-da (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## ooof-da (Dec 18, 2021)

https://share.icloud.com/photos/0ee678CVPKTOQZI0FbWSDSyoQ



slightly rocking


----------



## harrychilds (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 19, 2021)

ooof-da said:


> https://share.icloud.com/photos/0ee678CVPKTOQZI0FbWSDSyoQ
> 
> 
> 
> slightly rocking


are you one of those two guys in the vid?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


I was listening to the dk years ago.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 19, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


I know you're in Oregon, but it's like this all over the West Coast anymore. I was born in Seattle and I'm a sad whale too, lol.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I know you're in Oregon, but it's like this all over the West Coast anymore. I was born in Seattle and I'm a sad whale too, lol.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)

It all comes from the UK


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 19, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


You know the way to my heart man.

Nothing sexual here. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 20, 2021)

First class don't got shit on Maiden class.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 20, 2021)

I'm dancing right now.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 20, 2021)

And I have the moves.


----------



## mudballs (Dec 20, 2021)

Nice flashback ride, some fun picks xtsho


----------



## xtsho (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 20, 2021)

The lady and I are dancing like fiends.

Na na na na na


----------



## xtsho (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Milky Weed (Dec 21, 2021)

__
https://soundcloud.com/insomniacevents%2Fnight-owl-radio-330-ft-countdown-nye-2021-mega-mix


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 22, 2021)

“Now she’s screaming out NO MAS“






Rockstar ,holiday bender, we have lift off !!


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 22, 2021)

CHRISTMAS MUSIC!!

Because I'm a nerd & I love it, but only from Dec 5th to the 26th. Then it gets shelved.

Tried it for "the whole year" once, never again, lol.


----------



## mudballs (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 23, 2021)

Lol


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 25, 2021)

Led Zeppelin - Mothership


----------



## xtsho (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Gazza308 (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 26, 2021)

Somebody mentioned Ass Clown in another thread....


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## ooof-da (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## ooof-da (Dec 28, 2021)

Rafael Bittencourt is slaying it in this tune.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 29, 2021)

_



_


----------



## mudballs (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 31, 2021)

...driving cadillacs in our dreams


----------



## Psyphish (Dec 31, 2021)

Dave Grusin - Condor


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 31, 2021)

Getting fired up


----------



## xtsho (Dec 31, 2021)

SHA LA LA LA LA


----------



## xtsho (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 31, 2021)

Not quite 2 minutes, but after this song it should be midnight somewhere. 5 hours left for me until I bust out some fireworks.

Happy New Years everyone.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2021)

Listen to Mimis Plessas & The Orbiters - Vasilikos (Konstantinos Kostaras Rework) by Biriris on #SoundCloud








Mimis Plessas & The Orbiters - Vasilikos (Konstantinos Kostaras Rework)


My Rework on this Masterpiece. Artist : Μίμης Πλέσσας & The Orbiters Title : Βασιλικός Θα Γίνω Album : Greece Goes Modern Year : 1967 Free Download : http://www.mediafire.com/?26dw99p1i1wn




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2021)

Listen to Bad Karma by Axel Thesleff on #SoundCloud








Bad Karma


"don't be proud of your wealth, you'll never tire of accumulating it" Download: https://www.toneden.io/axelthesleff/post/bad-karma




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## tkufoS (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 2, 2022)

tkufoS said:


>


Rednecks, beer and cigarettes. What's not to like.


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 2, 2022)

mudballs said:


>


This has always been one of my all time favorite hip hop songs. I can still rap the whole thing.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 2, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> This has always been one of my all time favorite hip hop songs. I can still rap the whole thing.


Video of you rapping please. Or it didn't happen, lol. JK man.


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 2, 2022)

I always have to listen to this song after that Das EFX song.


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 2, 2022)

Shaq Diesel is one of the most underrated albums of all time.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## tkufoS (Jan 2, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Rednecks, beer and cigarettes. What's not to like.


I could share some real "redneck" shit.. I would probably catch shit tho.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 2, 2022)

tkufoS said:


> I could share some real "redneck" shit.. I would probably catch shit tho.


OK, back on topic, lol.


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## tkufoS (Jan 2, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> OK, back on topic, lol.


Wheeler Walker.. But then again , I listen to all types of music . So long as there's no language barrier.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 2, 2022)

tkufoS said:


> Wheeler Walker.. But then again , I listen to all types of music . So long as there's no language barrier.


I grew up watching the Duke boys. And that was when we had to watch the commercials too, lol.


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 2, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I grew up watching the Duke boys. And that was when we had to watch the commercials too, lol.


©1972 here


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 2, 2022)

tkufoS said:


> ©1972 here


You got a year on me. 1973. Back in the good old days, lol.


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 2, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You got a year on me. 1973. Back in the good old days, lol.


Right ! .. I don't need to give examples cuz you already know.


----------



## trychrome (Jan 2, 2022)

This, still. While the young'ns wax poetic about the John Denver Television Specials of yore.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 3, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I grew up watching the Duke boys. And that was when we had to watch the commercials too, lol.


i was just transported back in time to 10yrs old, sitting on the carpet, watching tv and waiting for those Daisy Dukes to saunter by on the screen.


----------



## mudballs (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 3, 2022)

I know. Not many punkers here, lol. Love me some Judas too of course.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 4, 2022)

“Check baby check 1,2” “


----------



## mudballs (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 4, 2022)

Speaking of rednecks. Can't forget about @DoubleAtotheRON and @Flatrate


----------



## xtsho (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 4, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I know. Not many punkers here, lol. Love me some Judas too of course.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 4, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


First time ever snowboarding at 13 I was listening to this and busted my wrist. My cocky ass. I thought it was easy until I wasn't leaning on my back edge and the front edge caught. My wrist absorbed the impact, lol. I've improved though, lol.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 4, 2022)

Joy Division influenced so many bands yet most have never heard of them. I was listening to them way back when we were getting what were called bootleg recordings. Stuff that wasn't being played on the radio. I have several Joy Division CD's but this is the crown Jewel.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 4, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> First time ever snowboarding at 13 I was listening to this and busted my wrist. My cocky ass. I thought it was easy until I wasn't leaning on my back edge and the front edge caught. My wrist absorbed the impact, lol. I've improved though, lol.


Ha ha. Catching that front edge sucks. Not a big snowboarder myself. I can ride but my love is for wakeboarding. I love gliding across the water and flying through the air crossing the wake. I've caught an edge too many times. It might be water but when you're going 25 mph and come to a stop with your face making instant contact with the water it hurts like hell. I like the water more than the snow.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 4, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Ha ha. Catching that front edge sucks. Not a big snowboarder myself. I can ride but my love is for wakeboarding. I love gliding across the water and flying through the air crossing the wake. I've caught an edge too many times. It might be water but when you're going 25 mph and come to a stop with your face making instant contact with the water it hurts like hell. I like the water more than the snow.


Wake boarding is sweet too, especially with the right boat and rigging. My first time was with some other guys and a bass boat. Not to be cocky, but I knew it was gonna be easy to get up. Even with my friend that didn't know WTF he was doing with the boat, lol.

I had to signal him to give the bitch more gas, but up the first time, no problem. Then almost immediately I started trying 180's. Underestimating the force of water and not leaning back enough.

Eat shit, and that fucking water ain't soft on nutsacks. I kept trying though. My thoughts were, next time I'm gonna wear a cup, lol.

Nobody else could get up. One guy decided to keep hanging on as he let the boat drag him along, lol. That dude was puking and shit after. It was funny ass shit.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 4, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Wake boarding is sweet too, especially with the right boat and rigging. My first time was with some other guys and a bass boat. Not to be cocky, but I knew it was gonna be easy to get up. Even with my friend that didn't know WTF he was doing with the boat, lol.
> 
> I had to signal him to give the bitch more gas, but up the first time, no problem. Then almost immediately I started trying 180's. Underestimating the force of water and not leaning back enough.
> 
> ...


Had several boats over the years. A couple Mastercrafts and a Supra. A Mastercraft X1 which was the same hull as the first X-Star, a Mastercraft X2 with the pickle fork front, and a Supra Launch. The X1 had a ridiculous vertical wake when weighted down with 1500 lbs of ballast. It was insane. The X2 never measured up and the Supra was a beast but took 2000 lbs+ of ballast to get the wake good. 

Although none of those were as vertical as the Super Air Nautique a friend of mine had. That thing was just crazy hitting that wake. It was like coming into a wall of water. Good air to be had if you could handle it. 

There used to be a big wakeboard scene here. We have lots of good water on the Willamette. But the sissies made it all a no wake zone so they could paddle board. I even filmed parts of a commercial wakeboard video back around 2003. Good times.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 5, 2022)

..after your worthless life is through...


----------



## Psyphish (Jan 5, 2022)

Amazing set with old school vibes, jungle, breakbeat hardcore, footwork etc.









fabric presents SHERELLE, by SHERELLE


28 track album




fabricrecords.bandcamp.com


----------



## mudballs (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 5, 2022)

Those dreaded Wednesdays and Saturdays.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 6, 2022)

Listen to Horoscopes & Marijuana GHouse Mix by SHRKY on #SoundCloud








Horoscopes & Marijuana GHouse Mix


1 Make Me Feel (Original Mix) - John Summit 2 Can't Get You Outta My Head (Deepierro Remix)- Kylie Minogue 3 The Bad Touch (Dj Mexx Dj Modernator remix)- Bloodhound Gang 4 Eminem - Forget About Dre (P




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## mudballs (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Jan 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Listen to Horoscopes & Marijuana GHouse Mix by SHRKY on #SoundCloud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that this was going to be this. Props to the Dude Grows podcast for getting this track deeply implanted into my brain. 








Marijuana Dance (Club Remix 110 BPM), by King Marijuana


from the album Marijuana Land




kingmarijuana.bandcamp.com


----------



## OH10614 (Jan 6, 2022)

Young dolph- to be honest
Young dolph- hold up hold up hold up
Big booge- thugn
Big 30- backseat of the rolls trk
Mo3-err fuck trk tht man made


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 6, 2022)

a rap song about soup


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jan 6, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> a rap song about soup


I have smoked three lifetimes of weed to that song


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 6, 2022)

VincenzioVonHook said:


> I have smoked three lifetimes of weed to that song


First DOOM song i ever heard. it got released on vinyl today, fyi. https://getondown.com/collections/frontpage/products/more-soup-franks-and-beans-feat-mf-doom-7


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jan 6, 2022)

A little bong song from my homeland. Have fun with the Aussie accent. Aus hip hop rep lol..the white trash is coming out of me with this one.


----------



## mudballs (Jan 7, 2022)

...You've been talking, I've been all ears


----------



## ooof-da (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 7, 2022)

throw back to the endless days of shroomin
and I LOVE this version of Ecstacy @ 9:29


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## ooof-da (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Frank Jr. (Jan 8, 2022)

Roots Rock Reggae - Black Uhuru-Sinsemilla


----------



## mudballs (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 8, 2022)

Very interesting story here.


----------



## mudballs (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Shawnee Mike (Jan 9, 2022)

Frank Zappa - the roxy movie


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Syntax747 (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## ooof-da (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 10, 2022)

..it's something unpredictable


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 10, 2022)

tkufoS said:


> I could share some real "redneck" shit.. I would probably catch shit tho.


Might some of those times involve floating down Salt River?


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Jan 10, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> Might some of those times involve floating down Salt River?


The only acceptable country river is the Chattahoochee.


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 12, 2022)

Love this song, chick is so hot too


----------



## craggin (Jan 12, 2022)

This is just good 'ol classic rock covered by a really cool modern band.




This. I discovered while tripping. Holy.F'ng.Shit.


----------



## craggin (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 13, 2022)

...what's in ur head...what's in ur headddd


----------



## mudballs (Jan 13, 2022)

....agaiiiinnnnn


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 13, 2022)

..ive been waiting...


----------



## mudballs (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Lockedin (Jan 14, 2022)

Because it's funny.


----------



## Syntax747 (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2022)

Listen to Summerdaze 2021 (PITCHED) - REAL VERSION IN LINK BELOW by Bass Panda on #SoundCloud








Summerdaze 2021 (PITCHED) - REAL VERSION IN LINK BELOW


The 'Ten Years of Summerdaze' compilation was a blast, but 2021 wouldn't be complete without a fresh NEW mix! Covid be damned, it's time to put on some water wings, celebrate spring break, and jump in




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Lockedin (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 16, 2022)

...think i lost my mind


----------



## Lockedin (Jan 17, 2022)

The unity was there to see,
a mass of non-conformity,
there's somethin' wrong, or is it me?
They all look just the same.


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jan 17, 2022)

“this is not marijuana music, just a message from the ones that use it”


----------



## mudballs (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 18, 2022)

...like rolling waves..


----------



## xtsho (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Severed Tongue (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Severed Tongue (Jan 18, 2022)

I made it 3 songs in....


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Jan 19, 2022)

Crazy that the user who started this thread in 2011 only made a few posts over the 3 days the user account was active, and this is one of the most prolific threads on RIU with 19,000 posts.

Listening to ambient background noise.


----------



## mudballs (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Icemud420 (Jan 20, 2022)

Bumping this!


----------



## mudballs (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 21, 2022)

If you make it to 1:54 youll hear some music


----------



## mudballs (Jan 21, 2022)

I kill giants


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 21, 2022)

...just a 70s baby, early 80s child..


----------



## mudballs (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 22, 2022)

Let's start today off with some mellow frolicking fare


----------



## mudballs (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Milky Weed (Jan 22, 2022)

__
https://soundcloud.com/lion-twin%2Fsugar-minott-mix-tape

Happy wake and bake friends


----------



## mudballs (Jan 22, 2022)

Little curtis mayfield channeling here


----------



## mudballs (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## MrIcculus (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 23, 2022)

God i love 20hz!


----------



## mudballs (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 23, 2022)

..you got a mouthful of diamonds


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Indoorgasgrower420 (Jan 23, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


>


----------



## Indoorgasgrower420 (Jan 23, 2022)

This is


----------



## mudballs (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 23, 2022)

Oh man, slow drip...breathing slowing....word


----------



## Sativied (Jan 23, 2022)

Just an example from TopPop. "_For many Dutch and Flemish viewers, TopPop was the primary source of information about pop music. TopPop compiled its own hit chart, based on viewers' top-ten lists, sent in on postcards, from 1970 to...._" Basically MTV for boomers.

Back then most artists didn't have the funds for a music video, so TopPop often created some low budget yet for that time pretty good sets.



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxjzlr0hdKWfIwK2lY0SvEg


----------



## mudballs (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 24, 2022)

..you won't find nothing here


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 24, 2022)

...words are very unnecessary they can only do harm


----------



## mudballs (Jan 24, 2022)

Bass continuity verified


----------



## mudballs (Jan 24, 2022)

Fkn robert...smith...bow dammit!


----------



## mudballs (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## ChongMaBong (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## dwiwill (Jan 24, 2022)

Habits (Stay High) (Hippie Sabotage Remix) Tove Lo - Queen Of The Clouds


----------



## mudballs (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 24, 2022)

Listen to Finding My Peace by Chevy Daly on #SoundCloud








Finding My Peace


This track is my second track ive eve released featuring my own vocals. I appreciate anyone who listens to my music and appreciate the continued love and support for all my projects! a million times t




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 24, 2022)

Listen to LSDEMON by Chevy Daly on #SoundCloud








LSDEMON


some trippy shit with rick and morty.. enjoy the experience <3




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## xtsho (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 25, 2022)

...let it come and let it be...


----------



## mudballs (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Montuno (Jan 25, 2022)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


Música...


----------



## Montuno (Jan 25, 2022)

And Montuno. A lot of Son Montuno, that's why I'm from the mountains.
(Watch out with the hips, this is real rhythm, and the Wu Tang Clan next to them is like a chorus of inuiks singing Country versions, heh, heh, heh,...)


----------



## Montuno (Jan 25, 2022)

This other one is good to get into the rhythm little by little, calmly and warming u


----------



## mudballs (Jan 25, 2022)

...who do the shit that i do...


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 25, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


Man , this shit is making me feel even older........that was a hard driving , catchy tune.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Jan 25, 2022)

Tonight... I finally settled on this


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 25, 2022)

Rwomen said:


>


Is that the one in which the album cover was a pair of ladies undies ?


----------



## Generic.Name (Jan 25, 2022)

Rex Orange County-Apricot Princess
Mos Def- Black on Both Sides
Kanye West-Ye, Life of Pablo
Kendrick Lamar-All of his albums and songs I fucking love it all
So much more then I could ever put here


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 25, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Is that the one in which the album cover was a pair of ladies undies ?


No, that was School's Out. Came in white, blue, pink.


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 25, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Is that the one in which the album cover was a pair of ladies undies ?


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Montuno (Jan 26, 2022)

mudballs said:


>


Not only the sheikhs... We poor goat herders also have funk:
Sex Machine (Desert Funk)
Even Mohammed's lame dromedary can dance to this, heh, heh...


----------



## mudballs (Jan 26, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Not only the sheikhs... We poor goat herders also have funk:
> Sex Machine (Desert Funk)
> Even Mohammed's lame dromedary can dance to this, heh, heh...


I dont speak your language. Im sorry if that makes fun here twice as difficult for you. I love that you shared that, thank you.


----------



## mudballs (Jan 26, 2022)

...i know that we can be impossible, you and i...


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 26, 2022)

...I've been thinking too much, help me..


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 26, 2022)

bam0813 said:


>


...fkn pussy...


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 26, 2022)

Great ending


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Montuno (Jan 26, 2022)

bam0813 said:


>


Baaaahhh... That's an amateur (kidding). My cousin Frank T has mastered the black humor....:






"Tell me that in the snow a black man is a perfect white man ( in Spanish, "perfect target" n "perfect white man" are the same "blanco perfecto" )

that of all the niggers the best is the dead nigger;

that blacks don't usually make mistakes:
to make a mistake is human and first you have to humanize yourself;

that ten niggers in front of a white wall make a barcode;

put on an anti-grapevine
to see a hundred niggers installed in the moon
and not for fun, is that an eclipse?;

tell me that the little black children are scared when thet have diarrhea,
freak out when they have diarrhea because they think they're melting;

or that you don't go to Ethiopia with caviar delicacies
lest the poor starving people take it away from you;

in fact a hen who is crossing in a hurry
is the fastest animal, yes the fastest animal in the world:
the Ethiopian who runs behind is the second fastest;

despite being so skinny on the way to death
that's good! black people never eat chocolate
because I eat my fingers, dumb niggers, dumb niggers, dumb niggers;

if i didn't want black people to...
...I'll do this if I didn't want niggas to fuck white girls:
give them a basketball ball.

ESTRIB 2 times
I'm snow white, handsome for a nigger.
maybe a camel
I'm a black man, I'm a camel
I play basketball, just like I suck
tell me another joke about the black guy

tell me that a white man when he goes to a whorehouse
It's because he's thinking about banging some hooker in a bed,
tell me that a nigga when he goes to a whorehouse
is because he's gone to pick up his mother or his sister;

that of the three wise men Balthazar is the one who carries the burden;

that an animal like a nigga usually has a long tail;

the naked white girls in playboy:
the naked black ones I think that the national geographic orders them;

tell me that a black man in a picture is a blob,
that from taking so much snot out his nose is so wide...

and a black woman at nine months old takes out the garbage,

or that the color of our skin is a disease without a cure,

that shit doesn't sink that's why a black man doesn't sink either,

that a kit-kat is two blacks inside a red car,
that the palms of our feet and hands are white
because god painted us with a gun and on all fours;

tell me that throwing a nigger into the sea is pollution:
that throwing them all en masse is a solution;

that a Ferrero roché is like a black man with pimples;

that I'm ugly up to my ass and that's why I wear a loincloth

ESTRIB 2 times
I'm snow white, handsome for a black man
I can be a camel
I'm a black man, I'm a black man, I'm a black man
I play basketball, just like I suck
tell me another joke about the black guy"...

Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 26, 2022)

I have no fucking idea what that’s about but I don’t want any part of that. Unquote my shit plz


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 26, 2022)

Wtf is this garbage …anyone?


----------



## mudballs (Jan 26, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Wtf is this garbage …anyone?


Lyrics to that song


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 26, 2022)

@Fogdog @schuylaar found the music door but I’m a hater for making fun of old Neil’s age


----------



## mudballs (Jan 26, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Wtf is this garbage …anyone?


Language and context barrier...he means no harm


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 26, 2022)

I literally got called a trumper for making a joke about Neil young age lmfao


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 26, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Language and context barrier...he means no harm


Good enough still doesn’t sound like it needs posting


----------



## mudballs (Jan 26, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Good enough still doesn’t sound like it needs posting


Yeah..got some growing pains to work huh


----------



## Montuno (Jan 26, 2022)

mudballs said:


>







Live:





Pd: The smoke is from people smoking marihuana, as Kase O celebrate at the end, heh...


----------



## mudballs (Jan 26, 2022)

Montuno said:


>


I hate jazz, but that song aint jazz...thats hot tune dude


----------



## Montuno (Jan 26, 2022)

mudballs said:


> I hate jazz, but that song aint jazz...thats hot tune dude


It's what you call bogaloo, with the rapped voice. And bogaloo, heh, is what we call montuno (played in latín jazz way) here, heh, heh:

(With the maracas in one hand, and the joint in another, heh).


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 26, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> @Fogdog @schuylaar found the music door but I’m a hater for making fun of old Neil’s age


congratulations.

I'm so sorry that you were mistreated in the politics forum. It's a shame how divisive it is in there.


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 26, 2022)

Thanks pal I feel better already


----------



## mudballs (Jan 26, 2022)

Ive been itching to go in there and bust loose...but no..i told my doctor id work on my blood pressure


----------



## Montuno (Jan 26, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Ive been itching to go in there and bust loose...but no..i told my doctor id work on my blood pressure


To alleviate physical and mental ailments, I leave you with some positive vibes with reggae from my area (Feeling good):


----------



## Montuno (Jan 26, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Baaaahhh... That's an amateur (kidding). My cousin Frank T has mastered the black humor....:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bam0813 said:


> I literally got called a trumper for making a joke about Neil young age lmfao





bam0813 said:


> Wtf is this garbage …anyone?


It is the lyrics of a song by Frank T, one of the precursors of Spanish hip hop, and a prominent anti-racist. He is from my generation









Frank T - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Montuno (Jan 26, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Language and context barrier...he means no harm


Right !!! Believe me: when I drop the machete and put the muzzle on the Presa Canario, you even feel like hugging me...(joking)


----------



## mudballs (Jan 26, 2022)

@xtsho im so happy you enjoyed one of those song...im fkn beaming inside 


I started a station on pandora from one quirky song about 2wks ago, idk and just the whole time has been new, mesmerizing songs.


----------



## mudballs (Jan 26, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Right !!! Believe me: when I drop the machete and put the muzzle on the Presa Canario, you even feel like hugging me...(joking)


Let me borrow that machete a minute...


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Montuno (Jan 26, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Let me borrow that machete a minute...
> View attachment 5074724


Sure ! Besides, wild beasts are placated with beauty, heh.... Like this version of the Ibero-American folk classic "Llorando se fue (español) / Lambada (portugués)" in the voice of the incomparable voice of the Spanish Silvia Pérez Cruz... Note that her solo version with classical strings has nothing to do with the commercial version... Pure beauty: even my Presa Canario gets a little tear of emotion....:


----------



## mudballs (Jan 26, 2022)

..you're the treasure, dive down deeper still


----------



## Montuno (Jan 26, 2022)

mudballs said:


> ..you're the treasure, dive down deeper still


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 26, 2022)

Portuguese?


----------



## mudballs (Jan 26, 2022)

When people share like this, and i don't understand it, i still love it...i pretend im on a trip, at a big city in that country...and im walking by a live act...in a bar, or around a fountain in a townsquare.
...many times i keep walking, sight seeing, window shopping..other times i stop and tap my feet


----------



## Montuno (Jan 26, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Portuguese?


Good musical taste! You just took me back to my childhood.....(She is Brazilian).
Portuguese? Almost. Spanish. As a gift, some Spanish samba-reggae: "Semilla Negra (Black Seed)":


----------



## xtsho (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Montuno (Jan 26, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Good musical taste! You just took me back to my childhood.....(She is Brazilian).
> Portuguese? Almost. Spanish. As a gift, some Spanish samba-reggae: "Semilla Negra (Black Seed)":


More samba-reggae: "Matador":


----------



## Montuno (Jan 26, 2022)

But without a doubt, the queen of samba-reggae is the Brazilian Daniela Mercury: a rhythmic tsunami engulfing the streets of San Salvador de Bahia:


----------



## Montuno (Jan 26, 2022)

But things like son, Bossa, reggae, samba-reggae (almost even Jamaican dancehall), here are now a thing of forty and fifty-somethings (like me, heh). The youth, like my niece of only 6 years old, prefer things like "Spanish-Afro-Trap" (or whatever they say...):


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 26, 2022)

Montuno said:


> It is the lyrics of a song by Frank T, one of the precursors of Spanish hip hop, and a prominent anti-racist. He is from my generation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for clarifying my apologies


----------



## Montuno (Jan 26, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


>


What for the Police represented walking on the Moon, represents for my countrymen walking in New York, heh....:


----------



## Montuno (Jan 26, 2022)

ChongMaBong said:


>


I'm not much of a rock or metal guy...but they has got a beat that gets me out of my chair. In Madrid, they has a street in their honor:


----------



## Montuno (Jan 26, 2022)

But I, when I was young, I was more of a Dancehall guy....


----------



## Montuno (Jan 26, 2022)

Of course: back then there was no such thing as the Dancehall University of Madrid in the video above, and we had to mess around with a radiocassette in the street...:


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 26, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Good musical taste! You just took me back to my childhood.....(She is Brazilian).
> Portuguese? Almost. Spanish. As a gift, some Spanish samba-reggae: "Semilla Negra (Black Seed)":


Pretty sure it's Portuguese though I get to that conclusion not by my own language skills but rather the history, subject and writer of the song.

I listen to a fair amount of bossa nova, for an American anyway.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 26, 2022)

Now if you all will excuse me as i retire to 20hz and bluntland...leave a message


----------



## Montuno (Jan 26, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Pretty sure it's Portuguese though I get to that conclusion not by my own language skills but rather the history, subject and writer of the song.
> 
> I listen to a fair amount of bossa nova, for an American anyway.


I cant understand you... Elis Regina is from Porto Alegre (Brazil; sings in Portuguese)), And Radio Futura are from Madrid (Spain; sings in Spanish)...
Another present from Brasil:


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Montuno (Jan 26, 2022)

Shaggy's is too light for my taste.... I prefer Kafu Banton:


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 26, 2022)

You don’t like pussy ?


----------



## Montuno (Jan 26, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> You don’t like pussy ?


Only a few songs...:


----------



## Montuno (Jan 26, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> You don’t like pussy ?


I prefer...:


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 26, 2022)

All good I’m just having fun talking shit . I vibe on it all


----------



## mudballs (Jan 26, 2022)

Brazil night baby


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 26, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Brazil night baby


----------



## mudballs (Jan 26, 2022)

Montuno said:


> But I, when I was young, I was more of a Dancehall guy....


This...this is one fkn bumpin night! Damn i need to visit brazil before i fkn get put down


----------



## mudballs (Jan 26, 2022)

..are you down


----------



## MrIcculus (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 26, 2022)

...theres a feeling that wont subside ..


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 26, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> No, that was School's Out. Came in white, blue, pink.
> View attachment 5074361View attachment 5074361


I remember my little brother getting that album.....my mother's jaw went agog ! Were they edible....l can't recall.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 26, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> I have no fucking idea what that’s about but I don’t want any part of that. Unquote my shit plz
> 
> 
> Glue sniffers had the same dialog. Some naughty person has dipped their beak in the Testors .


----------



## Montuno (Jan 26, 2022)

mudballs said:


> This...this is one fkn bumpin night! Damn i need to visit brazil before i fkn get put down


It is in Madrid, Spain

The world's largest reggae and dancehall festival is held in Benicasim, on the northeast Mediterranean coast:


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 27, 2022)

Montuno said:


> It is in Madrid, Spain
> 
> The world's largest reggae and dancehall festival is held in Benicasim, on the northeast Mediterranean coast:


ok...i'll do both, Spain and Brazil lol


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

bam0813 said:


>


I like the rhythm, although fortunately I don't understand the lyrics. Fortunately, I say, because I'm just a mountain goatherd who has spent his whole life alone in the mountains, and I'm still a virgin at my age (although my goat "Lucera" keeps tempting me, the damned one); so I get easily upset with sexually explicit lyrics... Just by going to the city to visit and seeing girls in the street, I get my blood out of my brain...
:






Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 27, 2022)

Lmao well the way i see it you have a couple options . The first ,and my recommendation, is ride luceras back to the city to see those girls. Even if you have to trade lucera and walk home or if lucera cant make the trip tall rubber boots help lmfao


----------



## mudballs (Jan 27, 2022)

We gotta fly down there and get our boy some hot action


----------



## mudballs (Jan 27, 2022)

...im fkn loco


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 27, 2022)

I think umm i hope hes playing lol but not sure how thats possible if hes already been to see the city girls Haha


----------



## mudballs (Jan 27, 2022)

_"The simple truth is, not all of us become the men we once hoped we might be._" - Jack Aubrey, Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> I think umm i hope hes playing lol but not sure how thats possible if hes already been to see the city girls Haha


Oh, my amigo, I had very bad luck with the girls in my trips to the city when I was young....: They all told me that they too were virgins and were not ready.... I guess they wouldn't lie to me, because they solemnly swore to me by all their children.... Although I think that the fact that I am very ugly, very short and poor as a rat, has had something to do with it....:


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 27, 2022)

Hes playing. Hes from the dancehall scene. The dancing alone is close to sex lol. Far more riske than western twerking. Idk mud ,im not buying it


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 27, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Oh, my amigo, I had very bad luck with the girls in my trips to the city when I was young....: They all told me that they too were virgins and were not ready.... I guess they wouldn't lie to me, because they solemnly swore to me by all their children.... Although I think that the fact that I am very ugly, very short and poor as a rat, has had something to do with it....:


Bro your hilarious i like you


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

mudballs said:


> We gotta fly down there and get our boy some hot action


Whatever you do, always do it with respect for your partner, and with sanitary and contraceptive precautions:


----------



## mudballs (Jan 27, 2022)

...no offense...but im not letting a virgin tell me how to treat a woman.i like you, but nah...


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

mudballs said:


> ...no offense...but im not letting a virgin tell me how to treat a woman.i like you, but nah...


There are some things that are better to be clear about; than to be taught by my cousin La Mala the hard way....
(I just want to clarify that I can be a virgin joker, and joke with videos, but I am not a misogynist, and I firmly believe in the word "respect" (but not in the easy and corrupted sense of some rappers, but in capital letters, RESPECT, in the way of Aretha Franklin...)


----------



## mudballs (Jan 27, 2022)

...new topic dude...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Hes playing. Hes from the dancehall scene. The dancing alone is close to sex lol. Far more riske than western *twerking*. Idk mud ,im not buying it


Twerking?!? Did you said twerking?!?


----------



## mudballs (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


>


A bossa version of Simon and Garfunkel:


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

A curious nail collaboration of the stars of Spanish flamenco and southern folk, my countrywoman Concha Buika, with the American Jason Mraz:


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

Concha Buika from Spain:






English lyrics:


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

Concha Buika and Javier Limón live.
Emotion and beauty in bulk; it makes my hair stand on end, and as I am so hairy, I look like a hedgehog....:






In the twilight
Of this divine and dark night
On the tundra
That populates my soul always awake
A lament is heard as a prelude to the dead hours
Hours that pass with the agony of a slow death
Silence returns to dress my saint in gold
The memory of my grandmothers returns to make me strong in the wait
The records that taught me to adore music come back.
My father came back after twenty years
Oh if you came back
If you came back I'd dress you in gold my saint
I'd silence things so you could hear my desperate singing
If you came back I'd dress you in gold my saint
I would silence things so that you could hear my desperate song
If you came back I'd dress you in gold my saint
I'd silence things so you could hear my desperate song
If you came back I would dress you in gold my saint
Let the world stand still so that you could hear my desperate song...

Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Jan 27, 2022)

Decent remake mud don’t think I’ve heard that version before


----------



## mudballs (Jan 27, 2022)

Pandora has been treating me really well past few weeks...i dont even pay for a subscription.


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 27, 2022)

Bam fkn crushin it


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

bam0813 said:


>


(Very good paper to roll the RAW. I did not know they sold it in the USA) Related: (follow the chain of the fire ):


----------



## mudballs (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 27, 2022)

Chorus needs work but thats slammin


----------



## mudballs (Jan 27, 2022)

bam0813 said:


>


Im not that savage damn


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 27, 2022)

Me neither lol but he got talent. Figured I’d throw a couple out for the boys up north


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jan 27, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


Top band and great live.
Only ever saw them once at reading festival England, they were on after the white stripes if I remember correctly. Excellent day!!


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 27, 2022)

Dammit jeff you always do this (rage flips desk)


----------



## mudballs (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 27, 2022)

He he he ha ha ha he


----------



## xtsho (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Flatrate (Jan 28, 2022)

Got this stuck in my head last night at work, haven't thought of it in 25 years. Shared it with my coworker who never heard it.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Crumpetlicker (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 28, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Concha Buika and Javier Limón live.
> Emotion and beauty in bulk; it makes my hair stand on end, and as I am so hairy, I look like a hedgehog....:
> 
> 
> ...


powerful...no doubt anyone that would have been sitting in that room was fkn floored


----------



## mudballs (Jan 28, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Right !!! Believe me: when I drop the machete and put the muzzle on the Presa Canario, you even feel like hugging me...(joking)


...you sure are full of surprises mate.


----------



## mudballs (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Montuno (Jan 28, 2022)

Spanish hip-hop tribute to Tito Puente and Carlos Santana:

Mucho Muchacho y sus 7 Notas 7 Colores con el Profesor Ángel Dust...


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 28, 2022)

Some drippy soundtrack while i think about the day


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 28, 2022)

Ooommmmm


----------



## Montuno (Jan 28, 2022)

I dream at night, I dream in the daytime
I dream of death, I dream of melancholy
I dream of the sun and to see you someday
Dreams, dreams are dreams and life is over
Must' to walk, calmly but without haste
Learn to value and enjoy what you don't notice
The small moments are the ones that will make you vibrate
Only you have to learn to value
I dream of the air or of being able to return
To kiss your lips again at every dawn
To feel you in my arms, to feel that pleasure
To feel like a child, like that sunset
I dream of being free and of giving free rein to time.
Today I dream I have you, I'm catching my breath
I smell the wind of you, I dream of your being
Life is passing us by and we can't go backwards...

I dream of the night or I dream of the day
I dream of death, I dream I melancholy
I dream of the sun and to be able to see you someday
Dreams, dreams are dreams and life is over
Must' to walk, calmly but without haste
You'll learn to value and enjoy what you don't notice
The little moments are the ones that will make you vibrate
Only you have to learn to appreciate
Positive vibration
Eh-eh...

I dream of the sand, I dream of the sea
I dream of the magic of the moment and the place
I dream of mountains, I dream of flying
I dream that I have wings and they want to steal them from me
I dream of peace I, I dream of Baghdad I
I dream of hypocrisy me, I dream every day me
I dream of waking up, I dream of Iraq I
I dream when I go to bed, I dream of hunger
I dream of my dreams...

I dream I dream I dream
I dream I dream I dream...

I dream at night (Eh-eh, eh-eh)
I dream in the daytime (Ah-ah, uh-ah)
I dream at night (Eh-eh, eh-eh)
Dream by Day (Ah-ah, uh-ah)
Sleep at night (Eh-eh, eh-eh)
Dream by Day (Ah-ah, uh-ah)
Dream at night (Eh-eh, eh-eh)
Eh-eh, eh-eh
Eh-eh, eh-eh


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Montuno (Jan 28, 2022)

If you ever visit the city of Seville and you come across a guy dressed in a superhero cape over a Bob Marley T-shirt, smoking Congolese weed, accompanied by his faithful and inseparable friend... You know you've just crossed paths with the Protector of the City: El Niño Guey:


----------



## harrychilds (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Montuno (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 29, 2022)

..on my own, here we go


----------



## mudballs (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Jan 29, 2022)

Doing some defo on the Copa and Purple Capers tonight, listening to drum things.


----------



## mudballs (Jan 30, 2022)

The most esoteric song ive heard i enjoyed..like its ...unique, wow


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 30, 2022)

Nice visuals too. Very hypnotic


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 30, 2022)

Like wow that's totally trippy man


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 30, 2022)

bam0813 said:


>


Old school stoner dude...f'ing Taj Mahal !


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 30, 2022)

I've gotta download the new Judas. Stoked.


----------



## mudballs (Jan 31, 2022)

..the news will hit you like a punch


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jan 31, 2022)

...gobble gobble


----------



## Cannabinoid Froyd (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Cannabinoid Froyd (Feb 1, 2022)

Too Old for Tik Tok (Jon Lajoie)


And they say Tik Tok's for teenagers...




youtube.com


----------



## mudballs (Feb 1, 2022)

...tangeriiiineee


----------



## mudballs (Feb 1, 2022)

...just a matter of time before i lose my mind..(enter jazz sax)


----------



## SFnone (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Feb 2, 2022)

It was about 10pm at night, sometime in November of 1986. My friend Kirk and I were walking East on Haight Street near Clayton when a shadowy figure approached, walking Westbound.

"Do you now where to get any speed?" the figure asked.

"No", we responded, recognizing immediately the figure.

"Shit, I was hoping you did. Do you want to smoke a bowl?" The shadowy figure asked

We immediate proceed to his home on wheels, a 1960's school bus vaguely resembling "Furthur"

We climbed aboard where were graced with some fine Humboldt greenbud and serenaded by our unlikely hero:







It was a dream come true for 1 hour.


----------



## mudballs (Feb 2, 2022)

..so put ur feet on the ground and just start walking


----------



## mudballs (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 2, 2022)

..purple hat, cheetah print


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 2, 2022)

Damn you go hard


----------



## weedstoner420 (Feb 2, 2022)

I never really go to this part of the forum, but somehow I feel like this belongs here. Praise to @MariahLynn tysm


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 2, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Damn you go hard


. No sir just remembering when I did lol


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 2, 2022)

Just the moody vibe for me today


----------



## BlandMeow (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## MrIcculus (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 5, 2022)

...i got this thing


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 5, 2022)

Hang on yall...we going for a ride


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 5, 2022)

*



*


----------



## mudballs (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 6, 2022)

...peter pan and wendy turned out fine...


----------



## mudballs (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 6, 2022)

Fkn cabin fever hitting hard now


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Nsparky1 (Feb 6, 2022)

Tool 10,000 days


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## timoteus (Feb 7, 2022)

Some Blackmore's Night, Shakira, Van (the Man) Morrison, and some Southside Johnny with the Jukes!!


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 7, 2022)

Im going thru this soppy phase...no no, it's just..something got in my eye...that's all


----------



## mudballs (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 8, 2022)

mudballs said:


>


----------



## mudballs (Feb 8, 2022)

Tell me you dont melt with her voice in ur ear...lol..i get lost in her voice


----------



## Dorian2 (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 8, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


>


 I was just listening to that cd in the car yesterday!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 8, 2022)

Rwomen said:


>


Life is but a deck of cards. "Hearts" when in love. "Diamonds" when engaged. "Clubs" while married. "Spades" when dead!!


----------



## Dorian2 (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 9, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


>


This Massive Attack track has Hope Sandoval on lead lyrics. Another great song


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 9, 2022)

Rwomen said:


> I was just listening to that cd in the car yesterday!


Love that song...it so soothing....poignant, kinda "sweeps " me away.


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 9, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Life is but a deck of cards. "Hearts" when in love. "Diamonds" when engaged. "Clubs" while married. "Spades" when dead!!


Who can ever forget that Robert Palmer video with the " she-devils"....grrrrrrrrrrrr , those gals looked like good trouble.


----------



## Lockedin (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## ChongMaBong (Feb 9, 2022)

The Mrs pecking my fucking head arghhh


----------



## xtsho (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Feb 9, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


Was it just me, or did I hear a shit load of Yes references there? Great tune! Gonna check them out some more since they flew totally under my radar.


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Feb 11, 2022)

Larnell Lewis don't get enough <3 AFAIC


----------



## Milky Weed (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 11, 2022)

Rwomen said:


>


TRENT REZNOR IS NINE INCH NAILS
I remember reading that off of the back of one of his cassettes lol. So many great NIN songs but this one always makes me want to get up and break something


----------



## Lockedin (Feb 11, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> TRENT REZNOR IS NINE INCH NAILS
> I remember reading that off of the back of one of his cassettes lol. So many great NIN songs but this one always *makes me want to get up and break something*


Some serious energy in that song - love that they recorded the video live and pretty raw.
Still a studio recording, but opposite direction:


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)

Listen to Turkuaz - Bubba Slide by turkuazband on #SoundCloud





SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds


Explore the largest community of artists, bands, podcasters and creators of music & audio




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)

Listen to Waiting 4 The World 2 End by Kyprios on #SoundCloud








Waiting 4 The World 2 End


The classic definition of the term MC is one that has the ability to grip a mic and control the crowd, and Kyprios has more than earned this title. He is a commanding presence on stage – able to hold




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)

Listen to Killing The Dream Ft Warren Flandez by Kyprios on #SoundCloud








Killing The Dream Ft Warren Flandez


The classic definition of the term MC is one that has the ability to grip a mic and control the crowd, and Kyprios has more than earned this title. He is a commanding presence on stage – able to hold




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Pwnstarqt (Feb 12, 2022)

Krunghabin with Leon Bridges
Just finished Prince - Piano and a Microphone 1983


----------



## xtsho (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 12, 2022)

Go Rams!


----------



## xtsho (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 13, 2022)

...theres lions in here


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Cannabinoid Froyd (Feb 13, 2022)

Trying to keep it calm today. Some Jon Lajoie for you all.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 13, 2022)

Cannabinoid Froyd said:


> Trying to keep it calm today. Some Jon Lajoie for you all.


Weird. A couple of days ago Everyday Normal Guy popped into my head, and was wondering what he was up to these days.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Cannabinoid Froyd (Feb 13, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Weird. A couple of days ago Everyday Normal Guy popped into my head, and was wondering what he was up to these days.


Was a surprise for me as well. I knew he could non comedic work but didn't know he writes pretty decent normal everyday music.


----------



## mudballs (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Milky Weed (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Burnt Offerings (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 14, 2022)

...guess you never took a chance homie..


----------



## bluegill (Feb 14, 2022)

Today's the anniversary of the release of Kindly Bent to Free Us by Cynic.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 16, 2022)

Wild audio ride that was


----------



## Dorian2 (Feb 16, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Wild audio ride that was


It's a really deep worm hole if you go down it. Which I suggest you do starting from the beginning. They are good.


----------



## mudballs (Feb 16, 2022)

Banshee wailing at 3:40 is non human eerie


----------



## Carnitastaco (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 17, 2022)

This is the kinda shit our kids should know. We did the Nifty 50 song when I was in elementary school and ever since I can say all 50 states in alphebetical order in less than a minute, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 18, 2022)

This and this.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 18, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


Since this is a weed site, we can't forget the Trees,


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Callisto405 (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 18, 2022)

Having fun listening to music I haven't heard in awhile.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Feb 19, 2022)

I'm listening to this







and this






Good morning! Happy 420!


----------



## mudballs (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 19, 2022)

Went to elementary and junior high with the guitarist's sister.


----------



## trychrome (Feb 19, 2022)

If you're gonna post Zep, at least post the gems.
#elevenminutetheory


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 19, 2022)

trychrome said:


> If you're gonna post Zep, at least post the gems.
> #elevenminutetheory


----------



## Boru420 (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 20, 2022)

...sucker little bitch ive come to take it all


----------



## mudballs (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Bullmark (Feb 20, 2022)

How bout some New Riders of the Purple Sage for a bit, moving on to Slightly Stoopid. Something old and something new…or newer at least.


----------



## mudballs (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Feb 20, 2022)

Bullmark said:


> How bout some New Riders of the Purple Sage for a bit, moving on to Slightly Stoopid. Something old and something new…or newer at least.


Here ya go.
I ran some HSC Slightly Stoopid earlier last year, was a really nice smoke! peace


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## oodawg (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 21, 2022)

...when there's a burning in your heart


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Callisto405 (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## emanO (Feb 22, 2022)

Levellers ….Levelling the Land ,,,,


----------



## ANC (Feb 22, 2022)

ANC said:


>






some cultural appropriation


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2022)

Listen to The Underdog - No Fucks Given Vol. 4 by UnderDogYYC on #SoundCloud








The Underdog - No Fucks Given Vol. 4


Vol.4 marks 2 years of the No Fucks Given mix series!!! In honor of the 2 year mark, I decided to do a special 2hr set with some of the best in house music. This is a multi house genre set mixed at 12




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## mudballs (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 22, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


----------



## xtsho (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 22, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


I loved the 80's.


----------



## mudballs (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 23, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Here ya go.
> I ran some HSC Slightly Stoopid earlier last year, was a really nice smoke! peace


Classic...puts a smile on my face....early 70's....off to college ( pharmacy)......drugs up the ass....and of course , " The New Riders.........." . Dirty Business !


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 24, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


Always loved BOC....my roommate in college was " Buck Darhma's" brother-in-law. We had backstage passes for an Ozzy/BOC concert, got to party with the bands..........yikes!


----------



## mudballs (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## smokinrav (Feb 24, 2022)

Pink Floyd, to bring me back to the 90s, when all was peaceful lol


----------



## mudballs (Feb 24, 2022)

...tell me where the freaks at


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## MrIcculus (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 25, 2022)

Beautifully melancholy...


----------



## mudballs (Feb 25, 2022)

...and anything to make you smile


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 25, 2022)

Avant-garde jazz


----------



## mudballs (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 27, 2022)

..i told you i would hate you till forever


----------



## Polly Wog (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## MrIcculus (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Feb 28, 2022)

...and never make anyone happy


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 1, 2022)

..find your way home


----------



## ISK (Mar 1, 2022)

Slow & down-tempo melodic vibes - Cool Dance Radio 

http://cooldanceradio.com


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Mar 1, 2022)

Lost another legend of Drum and Bass Sunday.
One of his best sets without doubt and took it all the way to Canada back then says a bit.
One for all the junglist!!! RIP Mc skibadee!


----------



## Burnt Offerings (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 2, 2022)

...lying peacefully


----------



## mudballs (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 3, 2022)

...and i watch in wonder


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 3, 2022)

If you're gonna grow, you might want to get them wet. May not be much longer.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Thodoph (Mar 3, 2022)

Ozzy's boneyard


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 4, 2022)

Couple heavy metal tracks went thru this morning but im still in winter mode. Not ready for adrenaline yet. ..close, but not yet


----------



## mudballs (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## amneziaHaze (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Mar 4, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


I refused to listen to The Chronic for about three weeks because I was an Eazy loyalist. But it was too good to hold out forever. Sorry, Eazy.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 4, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I refused to listen to The Chronic for about three weeks because I was an Eazy loyalist. But it was too good to hold out forever. Sorry, Eazy.


His drug money is what started their shit. They were all mostly Crips.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 4, 2022)

Mostly unrelated, but Eazy always looked like he was pretending to be a pitcher, reading his catcher, about to throw some heat.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 4, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Mostly unrelated, but Eazy always looked like he was pretending to be a pitcher, reading his catcher, about to throw some heat.
> View attachment 5096381View attachment 5096384View attachment 5096385


----------



## xtsho (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Mar 4, 2022)

One of the most underrated rhymes of all time is Dre's "No wheels and no keys. No boats, no snowmobiles, and no skis." I doubt he wrote it, but it is hard af to rap.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 5, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


Makes me think of scuba diving since I was listening to that a bunch when it came out. I was like 14-15.


lusidghost said:


> One of the most underrated rhymes of all time is Dre's "No wheels and no keys. No boats, no snowmobiles, and no skis." I doubt he wrote it, but it is hard af to rap.


You mean Forgot About Dre.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 5, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


JK!!!!!!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 6, 2022)

...i play my enemies like a game of chess


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 6, 2022)

for emergency heart rate reduction use only.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Callisto405 (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 6, 2022)

This was awesome back in the day.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 6, 2022)

Pure classic


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 7, 2022)

...oh, this what we doing? Alright


----------



## JimyTheCook (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 8, 2022)

...when i speak my mind, i tell no lies
We puttin smiles on faces


----------



## mudballs (Mar 8, 2022)

...devil take me if i cant be free.




Fk yeah, soft winter me is gone


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 8, 2022)

@Splittongue 
This one is for you


----------



## Splittongue (Mar 8, 2022)

Haha so funny


----------



## mudballs (Mar 8, 2022)

Splittongue said:


> Haha so funny


No..no it aint


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Mar 8, 2022)

Hard tune!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Mar 9, 2022)

"Shit, there's no way to measure it,
Not every pony grows up to be a Pegasus.
You gotta let people be hypocrites,
Count your blessings and mind your businesses."


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2022)

Listen to Venao Sunsets (Dec 1, 2020) by Hernan B on #SoundCloud








Venao Sunsets (Dec 1, 2020)


Inspired by the magical sunsets in Venao. Art by @phantomography.art Instagram: @hernanbmusic Includes tracks from Feels - EP: *Salve (Intro) *Feels




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## harrychilds (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## MrIcculus (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 9, 2022)

...no i wont smile, but ill show you my teeth


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 10, 2022)

wtf are you laughing at jackass? it's a fkn song...a good one too


----------



## mudballs (Mar 10, 2022)

dolamic said:


> [video=youtube;6ODNxy3YOPU]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hits from the vault


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 10, 2022)

I've been making up my own lyrics to this song all day. Mostly from a perspective of an off the record, very disrespectful Frank Sinatra.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 10, 2022)

The cover art is very misleading, it's an extremely chill album.


----------



## mudballs (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## potpimp (Mar 11, 2022)

"Take it Easy" by the Eagles.


----------



## mudballs (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Lockedin (Mar 12, 2022)

Or this one if your country allows...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2022)

Lockedin said:


>


RESTRCTED


----------



## xtsho (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


----------



## xtsho (Mar 13, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


I love Neil Young. 

The Stabbing Westward came to me from finding an old concert ticket stub. They opened for KISS back in 1996. It was the return or the Original KISS with their makeup. I remember it like it was yesterday. Damn it's been a long time.


----------



## amneziaHaze (Mar 13, 2022)

Archwisp - Kids Wanna Get High


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I love Neil Young.
> 
> The Stabbing Westward came to me from finding an old concert ticket stub. They opened for KISS back in 1996. It was the return or the Original KISS with their makeup. I remember it like it was yesterday. Damn it's been a long time.


I've been to concerts from here to Stockholm. Yet I nothing left. Tees tattered and ticket stubs were discarded after the gates were opened. And yep. That's an 87-98 ticket master formatted stub. Funny how we see that. Did Kiss suck?


----------



## xtsho (Mar 13, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I've been to concerts from here to Stockholm. Yet I nothing left. Tees tattered and ticket stubs were discarded after the gates were opened. And yep. That's an 87-98 ticket master formatted stub. Funny how we see that. Did Kiss suck?


Well I've never been across the pond so unfortunately there have been no concerts in Stockholm for me. I would go it's just something that never came up.

Actually KISS was really good. You have to like KISS though. Lots of haters out there. If you like them you like them. If you don't like them you don't. None of that matters. People like different music.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Well I've never been across the pond so unfortunately there have been no concerts in Stockholm for me. I would go it's just something that never came up.
> 
> Actually KISS was really good. You have to like KISS though. Lots of haters out there. If you like them you like them. If you don't like them you don't. None of that matters. People like different music.


Whatever. I stole my much older cousins 8 track of Firehouse. Saw them in Detroit on NewYears 3 years. And I lost my favor until Lick it up.


----------



## trychrome (Mar 13, 2022)

Bluster by Salt


----------



## mudballs (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 13, 2022)

[QUOTE="StonedGardener, post: 16851402, member: 

That reply was a nice surprise.........I love it , didn't think it would fly to well .


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 13, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


" They " just don't make things like they use to.


----------



## mudballs (Mar 14, 2022)

..the stakes are high, give it a try, place ur bets


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 14, 2022)

...fk that!


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Mar 14, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


>


Nice! I don't think I've listened to that since the late 80's
Also a decent candidate for my 11-minute theory


----------



## mudballs (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## SFnone (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Mar 15, 2022)

mudballs said:


>


The use of sidechaining in this track is dope.


----------



## trychrome (Mar 15, 2022)

Music


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 16, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> The use of sidechaining in this track is dope.


coulda been a compressor filter, dude you know mixing? try this trick to fatten up your guitar tracks. double them.copy the guitar track and then paste it in another track, then full left channel the first, right channel the second one. fattens up that guitar real nice. then play around with that....some do another center channel with like a super mild delay


----------



## trychrome (Mar 16, 2022)

Tony was 16 when he wrote this.


----------



## mudballs (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 17, 2022)

...some die with a name, some die nameless


----------



## mudballs (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 17, 2022)

Okay so we go old school here


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## OrionTheHunter (Mar 17, 2022)

Steppin Razor-Peter Tosh


----------



## xtsho (Mar 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


I was there back then. I also just saw them a week ago live here in Portland. They didn't disappoint. 50 years of Metal.


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 17, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I was there back then. I also just saw them a week ago live here in Portland. They didn't disappoint. 50 years of Metal.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


----------



## xtsho (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Mar 17, 2022)

Ever been pegged by a steely dan?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 17, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


I play that one every road trip.


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 17, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


I was lucky enough to be at the Defenders tour (EDIT: It was the '86 Turbo Tour lol.) with these guys backing up the Priest. Slippery when Wet tour.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 17, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Ever been pegged by a steely dan?


I have tickets to Steely Dan. May 20th. Can't wait.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Mar 17, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I have tickets to Steely Dan. May 20th. Can't wait.


Hard to believe the guy that didn't like live performances is still touring.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 18, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Hard to believe the guy that didn't like live performances is still touring.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 18, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


>


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 18, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 18, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


Klf..thats some old sxhool cool


----------



## xtsho (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 18, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Oh shit. I finally just got your signature. Can't believe it took me so long, lol. I loved that freaking game.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Oh shit. I finally just got your signature. Can't believe it took me so long, lol. I loved that freaking game.


Yeah, it's a shame the last game wasn't that great. 7 Sorrows was really good though.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 18, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> Yeah, it's a shame the last game wasn't that great. 7 Sorrows was really good though.


The stand up Arcade version was awesome.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 19, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


>


----------



## mudballs (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 20, 2022)

MIX MASTER MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKE!!




Vocabulary lesson band




FUGAZI


----------



## mudballs (Mar 20, 2022)

...the guests seem more than pleased, how is the wine


----------



## Cannabinoid Froyd (Mar 20, 2022)

New WEEZER song, "A Little Bit Of Love", dropped couple days ago.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Phurst (Mar 20, 2022)

Never had cadence like this in Basic Training.


----------



## mudballs (Mar 21, 2022)

hits from the vault


skunkd0c said:


> [video=youtube;LHQqqM5sr7g]


these vault hunts are exhausting cuz you gotta go through them one at a time


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 22, 2022)

Shout out to my ignore list.
Where did you go?


----------



## mudballs (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Mar 22, 2022)

right now


----------



## OrionTheHunter (Mar 23, 2022)

rubber band man-the spinners


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 24, 2022)

Ladies from last decade.








Chiptune was a cool moment


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 24, 2022)

Dance party. Get uup! Move that body. Feel good. No time to waste.


----------



## mudballs (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## portfolio (Mar 24, 2022)

enjoy

portfolio


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 24, 2022)

Just the latest news.


----------



## portfolio (Mar 24, 2022)

portfolio

enjoy


----------



## mudballs (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## portfolio (Mar 24, 2022)

pink floyd






enjoy


----------



## Lenin1917 (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Mar 25, 2022)

I've been on a big Rza kick lately and didn't realize that he recently put out a new album.


----------



## Gazza308 (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 25, 2022)

trychrome said:


>


I always wonder what the band would have become had Ian Curtis not taken his own life when the band was Joy Division before they changed their name to New Order. I don't think they would have been as successful as music changed. Joy Division had a big impact on many musicians but I don't think their style would have worked as well as New Order's style in the 80's.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 25, 2022)

Paddy do you walk thru life with a heart rate of 150bpm? Ur one amped up dude lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 25, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Paddy do you walk thru life with a heart rate of 150bpm? Ur one amped up dude lol


I'm an adrenaline junkie.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 25, 2022)

Here's some mellower music for you @mudballs .


----------



## mudballs (Mar 25, 2022)

Im skipping thru tasting appetizers and liking it
Edit, yall, country roads redux is last song. Pretty tight


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 26, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I'm an adrenaline junkie.


You like this?


----------



## trychrome (Mar 26, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I always wonder what the band would have become had Ian Curtis not taken his own life when the band was Joy Division before they changed their name to New Order. I don't think they would have been as successful as music changed. Joy Division had a big impact on many musicians but I don't think their style would have worked as well as New Order's style in the 80's.


Death always elevates the deceased above any recognition they are deserving of to a mythical status.
IMO JD/NO peaked with Ceremony. Ignoring Blue Monday, nothing else they did or could do would have touched Ceremony. It's the quintessential example of a perfect song, for that mood.









Shit, even Psychic TV capitalized off payed homage to IC's death.
Seems to have benefited everyone but Ian.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 26, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Death always elevates the deceased above any recognition they are deserving of to a mythical status.
> IMO JD/NO peaked with Ceremony. Ignoring Blue Monday, nothing else they did or could do would have touched Ceremony. It's the quintessential example of a perfect song, for that mood.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trychrome (Mar 26, 2022)

Never forget


----------



## xtsho (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 26, 2022)

xtsho said:


> You like this?


I hope that's not a serious question, 

I'm a Rocker through and through brother, lol.


----------



## trychrome (Mar 26, 2022)

Any other bands that derive their name from literature beside these guys and Steely Dan?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 26, 2022)

I'm like Joe Dirt, but I cut my mullet off years ago.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 26, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Any other bands that derive their name from literature beside these guys and Steely Dan?


I don't know about other bands whose names were inspired by literature but I do know that I have Steely Dan tickets for May 20th. Can't wait.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 26, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I don't know about other bands whose names were inspired by literature but I do know that I have Steely Dan tickets for May 20th. Can't wait.


The Ned's stuff just sounds Emo to me. And I can't get into that kind of music. But the beats are decent.

Now back to real music, . JK Xtsho. My wife doesn't like most of my music either. And she knows better than to play Country music around me,


----------



## trychrome (Mar 26, 2022)

Never been able to get into NAD either. Or Toad The Wet Sprocket.... or those mavens of disco-metal, KISS... I'd rather listen to paint dry.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 26, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Never been able to get into NAD either. Or Toad The Wet Sprocket.... or those mavens of disco-metal, KISS... I'd rather listen to paint dry.


You don't like KISS? Keep It Simple Stupid,


----------



## xtsho (Mar 26, 2022)

NAD isn't on the top of my list but I like them. Gotta play a little of everything and break things up. Well everything except country. Can't stand it.


----------



## trychrome (Mar 26, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You don't like KISS? Keep It Simple Stupid,


LMFAO


----------



## trychrome (Mar 26, 2022)

xtsho said:


> NAD isn't on the top of my list but I like them. Gotta play a little of everything and break things up. Well everything except country. Can't stand it.


This is about as "country" as I get.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 26, 2022)

Sorry guys I'm high,


----------



## xtsho (Mar 26, 2022)

Johnny Cash is the only country I'll listen to.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 26, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Johnny Cash is the only country I'll listen to.


Willie Nelson gets credit because he's such a cool loadie.


----------



## Lockedin (Mar 26, 2022)

Not my favorite artist, but one of my favorite songs by this artist - especially in the middle of a bong rip.
*



*


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 26, 2022)

One of them nights. 
Get happy


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 26, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 26, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


Love me some Maiden. Can't wait till September.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 26, 2022)

A thought and rare glimpse I present before I deviate. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 26, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Love me some Maiden. Can't wait till September.


have you seen my favorite drawing style? Eddie Irons is my master.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 26, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> have you seen my favorite drawing style? Eddie Irons is my master.
> View attachment 5108658


Did you draw that?

I have no artistic ability. So that shit impresses me.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 26, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Did you draw that?
> 
> I have no artistic ability. So that shit impresses me.


And depresses me for that and my lost abilities. I used to draw. World values mass production. Not persona skill thing.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 26, 2022)

And a second olive branch to Annie. And I loved this song less before RIU!


----------



## xtsho (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Mar 26, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


rip, there shows will never be the same again, the drummer lead singer bring a fan on stage part will never happen the same way again. what a loss


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Mar 27, 2022)

The Bangs


----------



## mudballs (Mar 27, 2022)

Never mess with sunday


----------



## Lockedin (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Mar 27, 2022)

Lockedin said:


>


Started a pandora channel off this and another, whole new genre ive gotten off RIU. thnx


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 27, 2022)

I float away with this lady!


----------



## mudballs (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Lockedin (Mar 27, 2022)

This is on infinite repeat in my tent....


----------



## trychrome (Mar 27, 2022)

real talk


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Mar 28, 2022)

I'm a little bit country; you're a little bit rock and roll


----------



## Boru420 (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Cannabinoid Froyd (Mar 28, 2022)

What a crazy band to be a part of. Would be fun.


----------



## mudballs (Mar 29, 2022)

Cannabinoid Froyd said:


> What a crazy band to be a part of. Would be fun.


only laughed at intro, does look like a fun group of friends


----------



## mudballs (Mar 29, 2022)

..i only been in love once, then i learned from that...


headwrappedturtle said:


> [video=youtube;zDix1VOOYSg]


hits from the vault


----------



## mudballs (Mar 29, 2022)

I did post a Texas Sun long time ago idk if it was this. Shut up we're doing an encore


----------



## trychrome (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 29, 2022)

This one took me by surprise.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 30, 2022)

This has to be played loud.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 30, 2022)

trychrome said:


>


Oh man. Alice In Chains rocked. I saw them a few+ times. I lived in Seattle back then.

True story:

One of the concerts they started with this song and it was the craziest shit ever. My Ex freaked out even though we were in the front at all the GA concerts, and had people lift her up and she kinda crowd surfed over the crowd to the exit. Surprised nobody died, lol. Still have the tickets, lol.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

As with everything, I'm all oldschool this evening.


----------



## mudballs (Mar 31, 2022)

outro was awesome last night during sunset.


----------



## mudballs (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 31, 2022)

Anyone know Yoyoka?
She's the drummer. I think she is still twelve.






Here she is at Eight






I listen to everything she puts out. World Class Drummer!


----------



## trychrome (Mar 31, 2022)

Life is so strange..


----------



## trychrome (Mar 31, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Anyone know Yoyoka?
> She's the drummer. I think she is still twelve.
> 
> 
> ...



Larnell Lewis is a world class drummer. Does Yoyoka have any original material?
Here's Rena, world class turntablist.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 31, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Larnell Lewis is a world class drummer. Does Yoyoka have any original material?
> Here's Rena, world class turntablist.


Yeah. Yoyoka and her family have recorded and published songs.
They do live Jam sessions. They are a very nice family.
Remember she is just a kid. She wrote and sang this song.






She submitted this one for "Hit Like A Girl." No official prize but she was honored if I remember right.






Also Robert Plant was impressed.






I'm a fanboy.

One more Edit : I just saw this one this morning with Coffee.


----------



## mudballs (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Mar 31, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Yeah. Yoyoka and her family have recorded and published songs.
> They do live Jam sessions. They are a very nice family.
> Remember she is just a kid. She wrote and sang this song.
> 
> ...


Now that I think about it, I have heard of her.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 31, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


Hell ya. One of my Old School Bent Metal (Lib Tech) baseless binding have Danzig on one back and Judas British Steel on the other. People have asked to buy my board, but that's not happening.






Watching that shit was hypnotising to me,


----------



## trychrome (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Hell ya. One of my Old School Bent Metal (Lib Tech) baseless binding have Danzig on one back and Judas British Steel on the other. People have asked to buy my board, but that's not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I board but on water.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 31, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


Wakeboarding's fun as shit. Lib Tech makes them too now. I've got a black MILF shirt. Art from Jamie Lynn. My boards built for him actually, and he did the art on all his boards too. Rode up on the KT-22 Chair with him once at Squaw.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 31, 2022)

Night Owl Radio 345 ft. Snakehips and Avision


This week, Snakehips selects their Up All Night tracks & Avision delivers the exclusive Guest Mix. Avision’s ‘Party Started’ EP is available via Factory 93 Records here: https://f93.co/PartyStartedEP




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 31, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> Night Owl Radio 345 ft. Snakehips and Avision
> 
> 
> This week, Snakehips selects their Up All Night tracks & Avision delivers the exclusive Guest Mix. Avision’s ‘Party Started’ EP is available via Factory 93 Records here: https://f93.co/PartyStartedEP
> ...


----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Wakeboarding's fun as shit. Lib Tech makes them too now. I've got a black MILF shirt. Art from Jamie Lynn. My boards built for him actually, and he did the art on all his boards too. Rode up on the KT-22 Chair with him once at Squaw.


I love it. 

Love riding the glass early morning when the sun is coming up. 

The feeling of gliding over the water and then being in the air. Awesome is all I can say. 

I'll be riding until I die.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)

I started Skateboarding in the 70's

Ride for life.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 31, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I love it.
> 
> Love riding the glass early morning when the sun is coming up.
> 
> ...


Fuck ya. Ride or Die. Jamie Lynn is actually the one who made me give Judas a chance. That's his favorite band. Holy shit, just wished I would've given Judas a chance way sooner. He's always talking about riding, and I know he's talking about motorcycles, but I think of riding as boarding.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)

Some of us old farts still throw down.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 31, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


I like some Depeche Mode too, but don't tell anyone,


----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I like some Depeche Mode too, but don't tell anyone,


Depeche Mode rules. The lady ranks them as the best concert she's seen. We were at this concert. It was a spectacular performance.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 31, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Depeche Mode rules. The lady ranks them as the best concert she's seen. We were at this concert. It was a spectacular performance.


They've got talent. I'm just more a rocker.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 31, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> They've got talent. I'm just more a rocker.


I'm a banger from the beginning but I appreciate other styles.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 1, 2022)

Wake-N-Bake

A Fav "Go-To"


----------



## trychrome (Apr 1, 2022)

xtsho said:


>



Dramarama was Molly Ringwald's favorite band/


----------



## NUTSACK (Apr 1, 2022)

song starts at 0.55sec and is well worth it..


----------



## mudballs (Apr 1, 2022)

Yes im a new world samurai, and a redneck nonetheless


----------



## SFnone (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## dizzygirlio (Apr 1, 2022)

I like latin urban music too.
(Me gusta la musica urbana latino tambien)


----------



## dizzygirlio (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## dizzygirlio (Apr 1, 2022)

Nonpoint (metal cover of when doves cry)


----------



## dizzygirlio (Apr 1, 2022)

Man I wish I could shred like Tosin Abasi or Javier Reyes!


----------



## mudballs (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Apr 1, 2022)

TSOL's best song. Fight me.


----------



## dizzygirlio (Apr 1, 2022)

LOL! It just seemed fitting


----------



## trychrome (Apr 1, 2022)

dizzygirlio said:


> LOL! It just seemed fitting



Touché


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 1, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


A classic......it gets me going !


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Apr 1, 2022)

They say in Heaven, love comes first
We'll make Heaven a place on Earth
/irony


----------



## mudballs (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Apr 2, 2022)

..how could anyone face the quiet alone


----------



## trychrome (Apr 2, 2022)

Ciao


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2022)

Listen to Big Shiny Chunes vol. 1 by GoodFriday on #SoundCloud








Big Shiny Chunes vol. 1


Nostalgic tech house remixes to get your booty bumpin




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Listen to Big Shiny Chunes vol. 1 by GoodFriday on #SoundCloud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


House remixes to get your booty bumpin) O man pictures please lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> House remixes to get your booty bumpin) O man pictures please lol


Shake that ass Jeff!  

Painting a wall in the basement and it pulled up lol I thought it was good


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## dizzygirlio (Apr 2, 2022)

Music for the hornets in my back yard!


----------



## xtsho (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Apr 3, 2022)

dolamic said:


> [video=youtube;b9SKxL9CnW0]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hits from the vault


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Apr 3, 2022)

That's not a NOFX song...ok where's Paddy and what did you do with him?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 3, 2022)

mudballs said:


> That's not a NOFX song...ok where's Paddy and what did you do with him?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 3, 2022)

mudballs said:


> That's not a NOFX song...ok where's Paddy and what did you do with him?


I love Tenacious D too. You can diss me, but don't diss JB, lol.


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Apr 3, 2022)

I cant hear you


----------



## mudballs (Apr 3, 2022)

Lost in the jungle, doing anything to survive...


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Apr 4, 2022)

mudballs said:


> I cant hear you


nobody liked this song? are you kidding? this is fkn fire incarnate....maybe it's a musician thing, god i wish i could have had a ride like this while i played


----------



## mudballs (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 4, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


They did some great shit !


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Apr 5, 2022)

English Beat - Special Beat Service


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Apr 6, 2022)

skunkd0c said:


>


hits from the vault


----------



## ChongMaBong (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Milky Weed (Apr 6, 2022)

__
https://soundcloud.com/denis-medvedev-2%2Fnujabes-feather









Tupac - Hold On To A Feather (Nujabes Mashup)


I mixed Tupac's song "Hole On Be Strong" with the instrumental from the class song "Feather" by Nujabes. I also just realized this reached it’s soundcloud download limit a long time ago, so if you




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## mudballs (Apr 6, 2022)

Dance me a number until you're free


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Apr 7, 2022)

sunni said:


> no those were NOT tunes, they were one word replies I CAN SEE IT. deleting it off the board STILL ALLOWS ME TO SEE IT.
> 20 out of 22 of those posts werent videos they were spam of one or two words.


be advised lol! she knows all and sees all! lol. i do try to leave a reason for my deletes...usually a "nah" cuz i realized i'd just be adding fuel to a fire already burning.


----------



## mudballs (Apr 7, 2022)

WHATFG said:


>


this guy's got a kick ass voice for a rock group


----------



## mudballs (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2022)

mudballs said:


> be advised lol! she knows all and sees all! lol. i do try to leave a reason for my deletes...usually a "nah" cuz i realized i'd just be adding fuel to a fire already burning.


yes as an admin i can see all including edits, people think if they edit they can claim victim


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 7, 2022)

If I ever feel like my life is tough.


----------



## mudballs (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 7, 2022)

mudballs said:


> be advised lol! she knows all and sees all! lol. i do try to leave a reason for my deletes...usually a "nah" cuz i realized i'd just be adding fuel to a fire already burning.


Hahaha. Same here. But it's usually a "not needed",


----------



## dizzygirlio (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## dizzygirlio (Apr 7, 2022)

Every Friday night, when I was younger, we used to hang out on "main" watching all the low riders cruise by.


----------



## dizzygirlio (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## dizzygirlio (Apr 7, 2022)

Metal will never die!


----------



## dizzygirlio (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 7, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


We saw those guys walking around Berkeley. My Ex made us follow them because she was a fan. They were going to the thrift stores. We saw them play too, but I was never a fan. This is as close as I get to Ska.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Apr 7, 2022)

I don't have to sell my soul
he's already in me


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 7, 2022)

Time to mellow out, lol.


----------



## mudballs (Apr 8, 2022)

no one said it would be easy


----------



## Er3 (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Er3 (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 9, 2022)

FROOSH! I couldn't believe the news. However, I wasn't sold on first listen. Felt a bit phoned in. It has taken root. If the world is ending, at least John gets to play us out...


----------



## mudballs (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Apr 9, 2022)

And brother once you go to him, its your soul you can never never retrieve


----------



## mudballs (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Apr 9, 2022)

Fkn amy winehouse baby


----------



## mudballs (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Apr 10, 2022)

So quiet around here


----------



## mudballs (Apr 10, 2022)

...mthrfkr i dont pretend, fk you and your friends


----------



## mudballs (Apr 10, 2022)

I wont help you if you wont help yourself


----------



## trychrome (Apr 10, 2022)

thrust and parry


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Apr 11, 2022)

...if you made a list of people that you trusted would you put your name down?


----------



## mudballs (Apr 11, 2022)

The only Kings of Leon song i dig...but i havent heard em all


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 11, 2022)

I've been listening to violent femmes for a long time, recently I learned they did a track on the crow movie.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Apr 11, 2022)

Can't deny it.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## dizzygirlio (Apr 11, 2022)

An oldie, but a goodie.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Apr 11, 2022)

dizzygirlio said:


> An oldie, but a goodie.


My mom was a huge Neil fan and he was the first legit concert I went to when I was 9, in Chicago in '76. It was also the first time I smelled "real" weed.
My sister also found a dildo between the mattresses at the Howard Johnson's we were staying at..


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Apr 12, 2022)

With nothing left to save you, i will be right behind you


----------



## mudballs (Apr 12, 2022)

...cant get to zion with a bushmaster


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Apr 12, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


>


Space, are you at home with the kids on dad duty crying out for help lol?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 12, 2022)

Naw, Kimmel makes me laugh .


----------



## xtsho (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 13, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> Naw, Kimmel makes me laugh .


I've always loved this song too.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 13, 2022)

Can't wait till September,


----------



## mudballs (Apr 13, 2022)

WHATFG said:


>


hits from the vault


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 13, 2022)

mudballs said:


> hits from the vault


He was great live.


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Apr 13, 2022)

Bitch Im Awesome


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 13, 2022)

For the seedy growers who have it and keep going with it.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 13, 2022)

Reminiscing about my Dance Club days.


----------



## trychrome (Apr 13, 2022)

I speak dance


----------



## Milky Weed (Apr 13, 2022)

here’s some chill dance


----------



## xtsho (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 13, 2022)

I feel like dancing right now. There's a couple places in town that still have dance night and play the old stuff on Friday and Saturday. Mostly older people from back in the day. I haven't been out for awhile but it's time for Geritol night and some dancing. Time to get back to living. Covid can kiss my ass.


----------



## trychrome (Apr 13, 2022)

do eeeeett


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 13, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


>


Seen those guys.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 13, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Seen those guys.


Ya lucky stoner ! I hope it was a great show, I'd love to check them out...live. I don't get to concerts like I use to....did see Smashing Pumpkins ( phenomenal) last summer , going to catch Robert Plant early this summer. Good luck at your trials!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 13, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Ya lucky stoner ! I hope it was a great show, I'd love to check them out...live. I don't get to concerts like I use to....did see Smashing Pumpkins ( phenomenal) last summer , going to catch Robert Plant early this summer. Good luck at your trials!


They were the opening band at one of the punk shows I saw. We use to go to concerts all the time. Not a concert, but saw Beavis and Butthead too at Mike's Sick and Twisted Film Festival, before MTV made a deal with them. I haven't been to a concert in awhile, but I have tickets for Maiden in September,


----------



## xtsho (Apr 13, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Ya lucky stoner ! I hope it was a great show, I'd love to check them out...live. I don't get to concerts like I use to....did see Smashing Pumpkins ( phenomenal) last summer , going to catch Robert Plant early this summer. Good luck at your trials!


They're playing here in Portland tomorrow night April 14th at the MODA Center. 

I thought about going but I only really like a couple of their songs. $50 for nosebleed seats but all the tickets are resale tickets so there is a good chance that tomorrow better ones will pop up for cheaper. I'm going to take a look around noon and see where things are at. If I can get a decent seat for a reasonable price I might just go.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Apr 14, 2022)

The only thing I get nostalgic for is 80's KROQ but it's all a mug's game anyway


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 14, 2022)

Alright


----------



## xtsho (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 14, 2022)

I'm on a Peppers binge. I forgot how good they are. I used to rock this shit as loud as I could. I'll be singing along to By The Way on my way to the ocean early some morning this summer. Can't wait.


----------



## trychrome (Apr 14, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I'm on a Peppers binge. I forgot how good they are. I used to rock this shit as loud as I could. I'll be singing along to By The Way on my way to the ocean early some morning this summer. Can't wait.


The best Peppers is where Anthony is on sabbatical.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 14, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> They were the opening band at one of the punk shows I saw. We use to go to concerts all the time. Not a concert, but saw Beavis and Butthead too at Mike's Sick and Twisted Film Festival, before MTV made a deal with them. I haven't been to a concert in awhile, but I have tickets for Maiden in September,


I better pick up the pace and get my ass up and to more concerts, besides , lots of these people/bands I would to like to catch are getting f'ing old........gotta see them before their not around.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 14, 2022)

xtsho said:


> They're playing here in Portland tomorrow night April 14th at the MODA Center.
> 
> I thought about going but I only really like a couple of their songs. $50 for nosebleed seats but all the tickets are resale tickets so there is a good chance that tomorrow better ones will pop up for cheaper. I'm going to take a look around noon and see where things are at. If I can get a decent seat for a reasonable price I might just go.


Shit.....coming from Upstate , only half way there , thinking I'm not gonna make it. Ya know , that song is really the only tune of the Deftones I know......it sold me .


----------



## xtsho (Apr 14, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Shit.....coming from Upstate , only half way there , thinking I'm not gonna make it. Ya know , that song is really the only tune of the Deftones I know......it sold me .


I'm most likely not going as that one song is the only one I like. They remind me of the Afghan Whigs.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 14, 2022)

That gave me a good yuk ! All this chatter about the Deftones .....you like one song and I only know this one song.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 15, 2022)

This song was inspired by me. I'm a smooth operator.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 15, 2022)

Just a spectacular song.


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Apr 15, 2022)

The Michael Jordan of turntables
[NOT AVAILABLE IN YOUR COUNTRY]


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Apr 16, 2022)

The greatest guitar solo in punk rock history


----------



## mudballs (Apr 16, 2022)

Holy shit...first punk song i actually liked


----------



## mudballs (Apr 16, 2022)

...im better than my competta, you mean competitor, whatever


----------



## trychrome (Apr 16, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Holy shit...first punk song i actually liked


This was the first one i actually liked.


----------



## mudballs (Apr 16, 2022)

More fuzz pedal plz


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 16, 2022)

Not a "Deadhead" , but always fancied this song...it's got a " hook " .


----------



## mudballs (Apr 17, 2022)

no bow to none, no follow none, no poli-tricks


----------



## mudballs (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Callisto405 (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Callisto405 (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Callisto405 (Apr 17, 2022)

I don’t understand why Trivium is so under appreciated. Some of the best Thrash ever


----------



## trychrome (Apr 17, 2022)

How you gonna kick it?


----------



## mudballs (Apr 18, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> [video=youtube;yOWK7Tam01M]


lol...it's monday but this should soften the blow


----------



## mudballs (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 18, 2022)

trychrome said:


> How you gonna kick it?


Love Miles Davis..." Generec" is one of my favorites...


----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2022)

Like I've said before. You have to be cool enough to play this. Most can't pull it off.

I play it like it's my anthem.

Enjoy


----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2022)

It's amazing that we have access to this historical footage of so many bands.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2022)

1981


----------



## Honyuk96 (Apr 19, 2022)

The Gates of Delerium. Oh hell yes


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 19, 2022)

Great music , great entertainment...


----------



## trychrome (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 20, 2022)

F'ing Page and Plant !


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Honyuk96 (Apr 21, 2022)

Irie. Dig it


----------



## trychrome (Apr 21, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


I've grown increasingly annoyed by Peter Murphy's voice over the years.
Probably why I veer towards Love & Rockets.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 21, 2022)

trychrome said:


> I've grown increasingly annoyed by Peter Murphy's voice over the years.
> Probably why I veer towards Love & Rockets.


But you can't deny some of the great songs Peter Murphy did.


----------



## trychrome (Apr 21, 2022)

xtsho said:


> But you can't deny some of the great songs Peter Murphy did.


needs more searing guitar


----------



## xtsho (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 22, 2022)

trychrome said:


>


What a trip back to my teens.
I was just listening to some old favorites of mine a couple of days ago.
Love and Rockets mostly with a dash of Tones On Tails and a smidge of Bauhaus that eventually turned a bit more sinister with some Christian Death.


----------



## trychrome (Apr 22, 2022)

Bakersfield said:


> What a trip back to my teens.
> I was just listening to some old favorites of mine a couple of days ago.
> Love and Rockets mostly with a dash of Tones On Tails and a smidge of Bauhaus that eventually turned a bit more sinister with some Christian Death.


Nice! My friend Frankie wanted to record with Rozz way back but ended up succumbing to opiate addiction and HIV.
I just found Rikk's youtube channel from a 10 year old comment he left on a video.
I always loved his guitar work at least up until Gitane. He's probably influenced as many guitarists as Page or Bo Diddley.


The 'hits' are my favorite.


----------



## trychrome (Apr 22, 2022)

Speaking of Rikk...

I went to school with Tony's brother, Troy.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 22, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Speaking of Rikk...
> 
> I went to school with Tony's brother, Troy.


I love his guitar playing.
My older cousin who lived in Santa Ana, I believe he bussed to a different area, told me he went to high school with the guys from the Adolescents, DI, and Social Distortion as well as the chick from the new wave band Berlin.


----------



## trychrome (Apr 23, 2022)

Bakersfield said:


> I love his guitar playing.
> My older cousin who lived in Santa Ana, I believe he bussed to a different area, told me he went to high school with the guys from the Adolescents, DI, and Social Distortion as well as the chick from the new wave band Berlin.


All those guys were a couple years ahead of me and in Fullerton.
Saw L&R in '89 at Dodger's Stadium with The Cure and The Pixies.

And again in 2017 as Poptone
fun but not really diggin' it.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Callisto405 (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Honyuk96 (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Honyuk96 (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Honyuk96 (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 23, 2022)

xtsho said:


> This song was inspired by me. I'm a smooth operator.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 23, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


You're an " Old Fart " for sure.......those 80’s really put the finishing touches on me !


----------



## trychrome (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 24, 2022)

Maybe if I start sleeping in my tent and offer sacrament, I will be visited by the (hopefully sober) spirit of Bradley.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Honyuk96 (Apr 25, 2022)

Voice straight from da heavens. Listen up


----------



## xtsho (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Apr 26, 2022)

Good stuff, forces more THC into the trichome head.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Callisto405 (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## MaritLage (Apr 26, 2022)

i pretty much listen exclusively to the music i write myself

i·ve got maybe 10 songs by other people 
Jem , Princess Nokia , Hybrid , NieR Automata OST

the rest is all stuff i wrote myself


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2022)

Well take your pick lol


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Callisto405 (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Polly Wog (Apr 27, 2022)

Small Faces - Tin Soldier (good quality)


Small Faces with P.P. Arnold - Tin SoldierLive performance on French TV (Bouton Rouge program) March 2 1968 - dubbed over version.




youtube.com


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 27, 2022)

Get funky and shake your rump.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Apr 29, 2022)

Quiet people have the loudest minds.
― Stephen Hawking


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 29, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Quiet people have the loudest minds.
> ― Stephen Hawking


I knew this sounded familiar. Maybe from my parents Honda or A Clockwork Orange.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 29, 2022)

“Can’t seem to slow it down “


----------



## Stealthgroguy (Apr 29, 2022)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


Listening to my ol lady yell about how it all my fault she getting fat


----------



## xtsho (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 30, 2022)

Stealthgroguy said:


> Listening to my ol lady yell about how it all my fault she getting fat


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 30, 2022)

Wasn't a fan of them (wasn't for me either) until after the tide turned. Then they resonated more with me.


----------



## Callisto405 (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## RufusTheGreat (Apr 30, 2022)

My wife and I have been watching/listening to various "celebrities" telling stories about their experiences with psychedelics. For example, they have Henry Rollins, Pauly Shore, Steve O, Tom Segura, etc. When we want something different, we listen to bands like The Black Keys, Lamb of God, Killswitch Engage, and Two Feet to name a few. Our musical interests run the gamut. Just subjected my poor bride to a block of The Bloodhound Gang.


----------



## RufusTheGreat (Apr 30, 2022)

Callisto405 said:


>


I was living up around Dallas when SRV was killed. We went to his funeral in Oak Cliff. I still play Life by the Drop on my Spotify every now and then.


----------



## trychrome (Apr 30, 2022)

The "good stuff", fellas...


----------



## Callisto405 (Apr 30, 2022)

RufusTheGreat said:


> I was living up around Dallas when SRV was killed. We went to his funeral in Oak Cliff. I still play Life by the Drop on my Spotify every now and then.


A lot of his n


RufusTheGreat said:


> I was living up around Dallas when SRV was killed. We went to his funeral in Oak Cliff. I still play Life by the Drop on my Spotify every now and then.


What sucks is everyone has forgotten about Stevie Ray Vaughan because of the war the music industry has on him. You won’t hear his music on radio stations anywhere for some reason. It has something to do with rock stations not wanting to play blues songs. You can still get him on Sirius and Spotify but a lot of people don’t listen to those apps so he never gets heard. Same goes for Jimi Hendrix, you hardly ever hear his stuff anymore. Occasionally the foxy lady song. These guys, especially Stevie Ray Vaughan needs to be heard. They are legends loosing their legendary status


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 1, 2022)

RufusTheGreat said:


> My wife and I have been watching/listening to various "celebrities" telling stories about their experiences with psychedelics. For example, they have Henry Rollins, Pauly Shore, Steve O, Tom Segura, etc. When we want something different, we listen to bands like The Black Keys, Lamb of God, Killswitch Engage, and Two Feet to name a few. Our musical interests run the gamut. Just subjected my poor bride to a block of The Bloodhound Gang.


Bloodhound Gang is a master class of genius and art.


----------



## trychrome (May 1, 2022)

Still listening in 2022


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 1, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (May 1, 2022)

Have you ever been mellow ~Frank Discussion


----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 2, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Callisto405 (May 2, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 2, 2022)

We sold some mushroom tea we sold some ecstacy
We sold nitrous, opium, acid, heroin, and pcp
And now I hear the police comin' after me
Yes now I hear the police comin' after me


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 2, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Quiet people have the loudest minds.
> ― Stephen Hawking


I've been listening to this for like two days. Great lyrics.


----------



## trychrome (May 2, 2022)

Say what?


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 2, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (May 2, 2022)

it's 4:20 an hour west of me


----------



## Apostatize (May 3, 2022)

*Grateful Dead - Just Like Tom Thumb's Blues / When I Paint My Masterpiece*

*



*


----------



## Callisto405 (May 3, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 3, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (May 3, 2022)

Keeping with the theme, I guess.


----------



## xtsho (May 3, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 3, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 3, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Dreaming1 (May 4, 2022)

And castles made of sand, but that is hard to find on the youtubez


----------



## Callisto405 (May 4, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (May 4, 2022)

and one two
and a one two
and a one two
three 
four
five 
six
seven


----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 5, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 5, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (May 5, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Mellow old School (May 5, 2022)

Zick Zack by Rammstein...


----------



## Boru420 (May 5, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Callisto405 (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 5, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 5, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 5, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 5, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Callisto405 (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 6, 2022)

Callisto405 said:


>


"Never giving a shit, 'cause we're living in it." Great line and tune.


----------



## Callisto405 (May 6, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> "Never giving a shit, 'cause we're living in it." Great line and tune.


I know that’s right


----------



## trychrome (May 7, 2022)

really picks up speed around 4:15


----------



## Callisto405 (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Callisto405 (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 8, 2022)

Callisto405 said:


>


They are great. They toured with Slayer.


----------



## Callisto405 (May 8, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> They are great. They toured with Slayer.


Definitely


----------



## Dorian2 (May 8, 2022)

My daughter caught these guys with Slipknot recently. Was going to go but opted for Opeth and Mastodon instead.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 8, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 8, 2022)

Tommy 2 Tokes said:


> The guitar work is slick


Michael Schenker was lead on that song.


----------



## xtsho (May 8, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 8, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Callisto405 (May 9, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (May 9, 2022)

I puff


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 9, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 9, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 9, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 9, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (May 10, 2022)

Cream Corn From The Socket Of OKC


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 10, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Cream Corn From The Socket Of OKC


Is that really Wayne singing?


----------



## trychrome (May 10, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Is that really Wayne singing?



sho 'nuff. There's video on yt I think.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 10, 2022)

trychrome said:


> sho 'nuff. There's video on yt I think.


Oh man, that was so bad lol thank you for sharing that. Jack and Wayne are two of my favorite musicians. That's some deep cut shit right there. Play that at my funeral BBQ.


----------



## xtsho (May 10, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (May 11, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Oh man, that was so bad lol thank you for sharing that. Jack and Wayne are two of my favorite musicians. That's some deep cut shit right there. Play that at my funeral BBQ.


Saw them back in 93 when they opened for Porno for Pyros at CS Dominguez Hills velodrome show. I've always only "kinda" liked them but anyone that can mashup White Stripes and Butthole Surfers is aight with me.


----------



## trychrome (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Callisto405 (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Sativied (May 11, 2022)

Europeans doing music 

Fake Daft Punk with give the Wolf a banana





Weird fake Bruno Mars with Eat your salad





Moldova’s entry


----------



## trychrome (May 11, 2022)

word is bomb


----------



## lusidghost (May 11, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 11, 2022)

Tommy 2 Tokes said:


> Seen them on this tour


Same here. A few times. I was born in Seattle. I've still got Badmotorfinger with SOMMS, and a Louder than Live CD that they only sent to some radio stations. Badmotorfinger was the best album I think.

Speaking of the Grunge scene. I saw these guys a bunch too. I want to dig right in and travel to your center, lol.


----------



## trychrome (May 11, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Fake Daft Punk with give the Wolf a banana


That was completely uninspiring.


----------



## trychrome (May 11, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Same here. A few times. I was born in Seattle. I've still got Badmotorfinger with SOMMS, and a Louder than Live CD that they only sent to some radio stations. Badmotorfinger was the best album I think.
> 
> Speaking of the Grunge scene. I saw these guys a bunch too. I want to dig right in and travel to your center, lol.


Were you really grunge if you didn't dress like Matt Dillon in Singles and belong to the Subpop 7" Club?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 11, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Were you really grunge if you didn't dress like Matt Dillon in Singles and belong to the Subpop 7" Club?


I've still got the Singles album. And Sub Pop had a shop in Seattle. I wore flannels, had long hair, and all that, lol. When we went to Mt. Hood one summer and got soaked in our tent, we went to a laundromat to dry our shit off. These guys kept looking at me strange and finally came over to talk to me. They thought I was Eddie Vedder,


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 11, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Were you really grunge if you didn't dress like Matt Dillon in Singles and belong to the Subpop 7" Club?


Surprisingly the craziest concert I ever saw was one of the times I saw Alice In Chains. They played Would and everyone tried to push forward. We were in the front and people almost got trampled. My Ex and I got pushed apart from the crowd. She freaked out even though we went to concerts all the time and were in the thick of shit. So she had the crowd lift her up and escort her to the side an out of the GA area. I almost lost a shoe, yadda yadda yadda, lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2022)

Listen to Gorilla (Just Emma Remix) by Monkeyman on #SoundCloud








Gorilla (Just Emma Remix)


Listen to Gorilla (Just Emma Remix) by Monkeyman #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 12, 2022)

Tried to load but cant..... Tom McDonald Snowflakes want a wake up call.


----------



## trychrome (May 12, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Surprisingly the craziest concert I ever saw was one of the times I saw Alice In Chains. They played Would and everyone tried to push forward. We were in the front and people almost got trampled. My Ex and I got pushed apart from the crowd. She freaked out even though we went to concerts all the time and were in the thick of shit. So she had the crowd lift her up and escort her to the side an out of the GA area. I almost lost a shoe, yadda yadda yadda, lol.


Slayer/Anthrax/Alice for me at Clash of the Titans 1991 in Costa Mesa. I borrowed my boss's van and we ended up getting pulled over and searched on the way in but all the drugs were in my friend's girlfriend's rabbit that they drove separately.
Literally five minutes after we parked, some couple is banging doggy behind the van, then after she comes over and starts talking to the woman and says she didn't even know the dude, just thought he was hot. It all goes downhill from there.


Night before the first Lollapalooza at Pacific Amphitheater, we had about 20 friends show up at our small apartment in North Hollywood. I left to go get Taco Bell about 5PM. I ended up in a crack motel on Ventura Blvd with two British tourists. That's all I'll say about that but we didn't smoke any crack, so to speak.


----------



## xtsho (May 13, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 13, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 14, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (May 15, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 15, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (May 16, 2022)

C H R O M E


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 16, 2022)

RIP


----------



## Boru420 (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (May 16, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 17, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (May 17, 2022)

HOT HOT FIYAH


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 19, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 19, 2022)




----------



## victoryou (May 20, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (May 20, 2022)




----------



## victoryou (May 20, 2022)

trychrome said:


>


i love that song


----------



## Cannabinoid Froyd (May 20, 2022)

Watering this morning and letting the girls listen to some classical guitar. 

Leyenda by Albeniz - Andres Segovia


----------



## Chubbycherub (May 20, 2022)

Ishay Ribo


----------



## trychrome (May 20, 2022)

hey


----------



## Dorian2 (May 20, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 21, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Lockedin (May 21, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 21, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 22, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (May 23, 2022)

S P A R K S


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 26, 2022)

RIP Fletch


----------



## xtsho (May 26, 2022)

I'll be listening to Depeche mode for at least the next 24 hours.


----------



## xtsho (May 26, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Mr.DS-420 (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 27, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (May 27, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (May 27, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


>


love hailung, makes a nice change from all the hard rock n other fast hard music i listen to


----------



## Dorian2 (May 27, 2022)

go go kid said:


> love hailung, makes a nice change from all the hard rock n other fast hard music i listen to


It also heavily grounds you. Great band.


----------



## xtsho (May 28, 2022)

It doesn't seem like it was 32 years ago when I bought this at Tower records as soon as it was released. One of my favorite albums to this day. Many a road trip with this playing. Good times.


----------



## xtsho (May 28, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (May 29, 2022)

i may have posted this one before, but i love it, so enjoy


----------



## DarkWeb (May 29, 2022)

Listen to Funk @ The Wave by PK Funk on #SoundCloud








Funk @ The Wave


This is my opening set for Father Funk on May 21 2022




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 29, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 30, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 30, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (May 30, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (May 31, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Rurumo (May 31, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Cannabinoid Froyd (May 31, 2022)

Urban Dance Squad

Some BOSS shit! Miss these guys & miss those days.


----------



## lusidghost (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Carnitastaco (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Jun 2, 2022)

"Shit, there's no way to measure it
Not every pony grows up to be a Pegasus
Ya gotta let people be hypocrites
Count your blessings and mind your businesses"


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 3, 2022)

No place to really put this, about early Steinway pianos and the master Steinway craftsman who rebuilds them/it. The beautiful piano he is playing is the one he completly rebuilt and is over 100 years old.





Feature 2: Hidden Signatures in 1914 Steinway Preserved During Piano Rebuilding – Piano Finders







pianofinders.com


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Jun 4, 2022)

I'm listening to bootlegs of Phish shows that I caught at back in the 90s. I was at the Hampton Comes Alive shows, but other than those I've never relistened to any until tonight.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 4, 2022)

South Park Outro extended version... Shit's funky and bluesy as hell!!!
Wish it was longer!!!


----------



## Polly Wog (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Polly Wog (Jun 4, 2022)

Nice hair


----------



## go go kid (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 4, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


>


thank you, you have no idea what that track means to me


----------



## go go kid (Jun 4, 2022)

im likeing the vibes from this band, thanx


----------



## go go kid (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 4, 2022)

go go kid said:


> thank you, you have no idea what that track means to me


This tune dropped yesterday. Can’t stop listening to it. It hits me deep at my current point in life. Glad it could pay forward. Cheers brother!


----------



## go go kid (Jun 4, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> This tune dropped yesterday. Can’t stop listening to it. It hits me deep at my current point in life. Glad it could pay forward. Cheers brother!


big love


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 4, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


>


now thats a great track many thanx


----------



## go go kid (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 4, 2022)

go go kid said:


> im likeing the vibes from this band, thanx



This was the song that got me into Tropedelic. This one slams.


----------



## go go kid (Jun 4, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> This was the song that got me into Tropedelic. This one slams.


oh what, im lovin this,


----------



## go go kid (Jun 4, 2022)

Stealthgroguy said:


> Listening to my ol lady yell about how it all my fault she getting fat


glad im not the only one lol


----------



## go go kid (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## SB85 (Jun 4, 2022)

I've been listening to a lot of Led Zep/Pink Floyd remastered songs


----------



## go go kid (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 4, 2022)

Amen


----------



## go go kid (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 5, 2022)

Early Blue Oyster Cult .....caution , lyrics can cause a reaction .


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Failmore (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## dolamic (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 8, 2022)

The power of music.


----------



## go go kid (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 9, 2022)

Just heard this tune with Josh Swain from The Movement for the first time. This one is fire! Cheers!


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 10, 2022)

New Stick Figure drop! Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## oodawg (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## medicaloutlaw (Jun 11, 2022)

I loved Journey in the 80s and still today. Separate Ways was one of my faves, kinda forgot about it until Stranger Things on Netflix. Looking to hear the stranger things full version of the remix I found this cover. Im not a fan of covers but this rocks.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 11, 2022)

medicaloutlaw said:


> I loved Journey in the 80s and still today. Separate Ways was one of my faves, kinda forgot about it until Stranger Things on Netflix. Looking to hear the stranger things full version of the remix I found this cover.


Journey is the truth! One of the best bands ever.


----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Weedoguido (Jun 11, 2022)

Loving me some Goose with today's wake and bake.


----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 11, 2022)

Mellow Saturday,


----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 11, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> New Stick Figure drop! Happy Friday everyone!


There's some "stuff" happening here! Thought I heard an Enigma sound going on in that flute sounding part. Cool tune.


----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## StareCase (Jun 12, 2022)

Thunder ...

Rainfall ... 

"One Of These Days"


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 12, 2022)

Spotify keeps showing me things I wish that I knew of when it was current.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 12, 2022)

Here's Sundays sermon! 
Sorry about no videos, rural internet is too slow


----------



## xtsho (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## StareCase (Jun 14, 2022)

"Porridge is nice ... any suet really ... I like all suet ... "


----------



## weedstoner420 (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## StareCase (Jun 14, 2022)

xtsho said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you fear the reaper?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## StareCase (Jun 16, 2022)

Big fan of both the band & Ferry's solo work. Really interesting interpretations for some of his remakes.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 16, 2022)

StareCase said:


> Big fan of both the band & Ferry's solo work. Really interesting interpretations for some of his remakes.


It's all good. I really like this one.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Lockedin (Jun 18, 2022)

More 80's
IMHO one of Robert Fripp's better solos


----------



## Skidmark908020 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Rurumo (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jun 20, 2022)

Rurumo said:


>


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Jun 20, 2022)

I've been trying to learn this song on guitar, but it is not going smoothly.


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 20, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


Eyes Without a Face is one of my all time favorite songs.


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## KqliuM (Jun 21, 2022)

Pouya and shakewell from label all but 6


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 21, 2022)

KqliuM said:


> Pouya and shakewell from label all but 6


----------



## Rurumo (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## StareCase (Jun 22, 2022)

I felt like some live Chicago tonight ( the original line-up ... ):


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 23, 2022)

New album.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 24, 2022)

Taste!


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 24, 2022)

lusidghost said:


>


Can I go back and eat some shrooms before I watch this again?!!


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 24, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


Miniskirts and a Saxaphone, priceless!!!


----------



## Boru420 (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 24, 2022)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Miniskirts and a Saxaphone, priceless!!!


His music is so classy. He's like the male version of Sade.

What bums me out is that he's touring and is going to be in the US in September. He's only doing 9 shows and the closest one to me is 650 miles away in San Francisco.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 24, 2022)

What's a weekend without a little Voodoo Moonshine!?


----------



## xtsho (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## dizzygirlio (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## dizzygirlio (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## dizzygirlio (Jun 25, 2022)

scheiB drauf!


----------



## dizzygirlio (Jun 25, 2022)

God bless Amerika!


----------



## dizzygirlio (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## dizzygirlio (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## dizzygirlio (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## dizzygirlio (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 25, 2022)

lusidghost said:


>


That was cool. I got a heavy Bjork vibe from the tune!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 25, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> New album.


Crazy. Didn't know they were still making new albums. I was friends and went to school with Eddie Jacksons little sister. They lived down the street from me, until they made it big.

In 5th grade she played some for show and tell.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 25, 2022)

dizzygirlio said:


>


Damn if you really are a girl. You're my kinda chick. Damn good taste in music. Pennywise Rules!


----------



## xtsho (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## trychrome (Jun 26, 2022)

J. Macis, folks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 26, 2022)

Listen to In Spite of Ourselves (feat. Iris DeMent) by John Prine on #SoundCloud








In Spite of Ourselves (feat. Iris DeMent)


Listen to In Spite of Ourselves (feat. Iris DeMent) by John Prine #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 26, 2022)

Listen to Come Together by GaryClarkJr on #SoundCloud








Come Together


<b>Gary Clark Jr </b> Warner Records Austin TX




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 26, 2022)

The end is near,


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Jun 27, 2022)

https://youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mE-djeLmRZcmNkv-Yrw92uXcT3II_eI0I




GreenestBasterd said:


>


That's weird. The other day I was listening to a ton of Ozric Tentacles trying to find a song that was on a complication disc from like 1996. I forgot all about them until I filmed fireflies and the music synced up in my head. I remember when I first heard them. It was mind blowing next level shit.


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Jun 28, 2022)

An oldie, but very goodie: Frumpy, 1972


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jun 29, 2022)

Hendrix Studio Version. Star Spangled Banner.




https://www.bing.com/ck/a?!&&p=02e5b0bd76641e81758f62cb0aea5e759e6d977a9fb3af6061b556bb85d63d4dJmltdHM9MTY1NjUwMTU1NiZpZ3VpZD1lMDgwYWRjNC0wMDIxLTQ1MDYtOTFiMi0xNmZjY2M0ZGMyOTQmaW5zaWQ9NTIwNQ&ptn=3&fclid=4fabb04c-f79d-11ec-9650-18c51851f0ea&u=a1aHR0cHM6Ly9zb3VuZGNsb3VkLmNvbS9kYW5ueS1ibHVlc3RlaW4tMTExMDYwNjk1L2ppbWktaGVuZHJpeC1zdGFyLXNwYW5nbGVkLWJhbm5lci1zdHVkaW8tdmVyc2lvbi1mcm9tLXJhaW5ib3ctYnJpZGdl&ntb=1


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Star Dog (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Charles U Farley (Jun 29, 2022)

This video is a song I heard before I went to see the ENT doctor because I thought I had throat cancer and, as usual for me, the lyrics just about slapped me in the fucking face as I was listening. Coincidentally, maybe even synchronicitous, the composer/singer of this tune, Jim James of My Morning Jacket, is from the same small neighborhood I grew up in Louisville KY, the Highlands. It pretty much summarizes my philosophy on life and things I've tried to teach our kids, gkids, and ggkids: love, family, communication, independence, disappointment, preparation, perseverance, self-reliance, hard work, celebration… it’s all there. When my time comes, I have no doubt I'll be One With The Light.

But that time is not right now so I'll just... Be Here Now


----------



## xtsho (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## weedstoner420 (Jun 30, 2022)

Posted this in the wrong thread the first time, oops

Holy fucking time signatures...


----------



## xtsho (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Schmickdundee (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 3, 2022)

This is one of my favorites off that album to ride to. Tackin Fuel for any Waterboy fans.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 3, 2022)

More tacklin fuel,


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## DrDukePHD (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Jul 10, 2022)

The fist and only time I tried ketamine I unknowingly snorted an unbelievably enormous amount. Then my friend put on this song as a joke, but went into a hole before he could change it. So Hank became my shaman. It was a very strange experience that started by blasting off Earth and riding around the cosmos in a Winnebago. At one point I thought I was my dad on heroin in Vietnam. I don't remember much else aside from watching myself puke from a third person perspective and thinking I was on Jackass.


----------



## Charles U Farley (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 10, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


Crazy. I haven't thought about them in years.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 10, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Crazy. I haven't thought about them in years.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## CaptainLucky (Jul 10, 2022)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


Bob Marley Legend puffing a little Maui


----------



## CaptainLucky (Jul 10, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


I seen him with Steve Vai and Kenny Wayne Shepard.


----------



## N8daSK8 (Jul 10, 2022)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


Been enjoying Stick Figure mostly. Check out bumping uglies as well. Both are great


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jul 15, 2022)

When you scream it's a lullaby


----------



## G Bear (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 15, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


I was on my way back home from rehab in a tiny little plane from Lousianna to a bigger airport to get on a bigger plane heading back to WA, and this song came on my Sony Sports cassette Walkman. Was listening to the album, and right when the plane started going through crazy turbulance this came on.

It was a trip. I thought we were all gonna die. I was looking around at the other passengers thinking we're all going to die together. Good thing I was just being paranoid though, .

The fucking timing and lyrics were just trippy, and I hadn't been high in over 3 months,


----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 15, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


I preferred him in Soundgarden. I lived there during the Grunge phase. Born in Seattle actually.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 15, 2022)

“Our 1st stop is in “


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## G Bear (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jul 16, 2022)

...damn you dorian..i was stuck here that whole time


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 16, 2022)

mudballs said:


> ...damn you dorian..i was stuck here that whole time


Pretty catchy, isn't it.


----------



## mudballs (Jul 16, 2022)

I posted her studio/video while back. Dont wanna spam it and possibly lessen that vibrant thing that made me dance 20mins straight


----------



## solakani (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 17, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


>


Can't wait. 2 months and counting till I'm in the GA section,


----------



## xtsho (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 20, 2022)

Who likes long notes?


----------



## mudballs (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jul 21, 2022)

Omg im dropping shit like a pigeon...i hope ur listening..smackin babies at their christening


----------



## xtsho (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 21, 2022)

She could bite me in the neck anytime !


----------



## mudballs (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 24, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


>


That girl has some big hands and long fingers. Perfect for playing the guitar. I tried but my short stubby fat fingers made it too difficult. 

I saw Petrucci a few years back when he was touring with Joe Satriani. Great concert.

She's good.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 24, 2022)

xtsho said:


> That girl has some big hands and long fingers. Perfect for playing the guitar. I tried but my short stubby fat fingers made it too difficult.
> 
> I saw Petrucci a few years back when he was touring with Joe Satriani. Great concert.
> 
> She's good.


Shes only 11 there, and has only been playing 5 years. She only gets to practice 30-60 minutes a day, and goes to school from 620am-930pm. She lives in China. 

She uses Petruccis free tutorial on Youtube to practice for the last 4 years.


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jul 24, 2022)

Just a heads up to all those struggling with the endless void of dissociation and depression. You are worth the fight.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Jul 24, 2022)

Caught Rodger Waters last night, great show


----------



## Sativied (Jul 24, 2022)

Tomorrowland Live


----------



## mudballs (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Charles U Farley (Jul 25, 2022)

Was reviewing the website today for the first time in a while and saw this video I posted on the very first Journal article I wrote on January 24, 2018. It's not music but it was what I was listening to today:






This was 44 years ago, as the cliche/old saying goes, "The more things change, the more they stay the same". Viewing this motivated me to change my avatar.


----------



## solakani (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 26, 2022)

Good sounding band here.


----------



## bobj1598 (Jul 26, 2022)

Finally got around to listening to this song for the first time, 16 years later... It's so catchy, wow.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Jul 27, 2022)

Never was a big Smiths fan although I dug some of their stuff back in the day. Stumbled across this and all I can say is holy shit, what an awesome live version of How Soon is Now


----------



## mudballs (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Charles U Farley (Jul 28, 2022)

Black Hole Sun like you've never heard it, unless you're a Postmodern Jukebox fan :


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Jul 29, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


>


The other day I was thinking about how this is the best blues song ever produced by white people.


----------



## mudballs (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Charles U Farley (Jul 30, 2022)

When rock and roll was young, and so was I:


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 31, 2022)

“Tommy the cat is my name “


----------



## Sativied (Jul 31, 2022)

Few hours left, live now from Belgium:






Major Lazer at main stage in a few min, getting dark so even if you wanna turn sound off could be good tv, main stage setup is pretty amazing. 200k people x 3 weekends over 14 stages.


----------



## Charles U Farley (Jul 31, 2022)

A blues guy most of ya'll probably never heard of:


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Jul 31, 2022)

I had no idea that Hank Williams Jr. could play a banjo, let alone absolutely shred one.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 31, 2022)

One song leads to another


----------



## mudballs (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 2, 2022)

Some old Grunge dudes.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 3, 2022)

Not a huge fan but found them in some drummer tutorials I wish I could keep up this speed


----------



## mudballs (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 3, 2022)

mudballs said:


>


Love that album


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 3, 2022)

“We are trying to get the message to you“


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 5, 2022)

i know my haters won't be clicking on this so here, maybe only the people i like will get included in this sweet freebie.
PSA:https://www.thcfarmer.com/threads/phlizon-august-giveaway-phlizon-fd8000-1000w.141150/

also...some music


----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 5, 2022)

The Blue Wizard posted this guy in the Country That Doesn't Suck thread and I hadn't thought about him in years. Just spent an hour on YouTube listening to tunes I hadn't heard in a very long time. Here is one of my favorites from Junior Brown, backed by the real, original fucking Beach Boys, doing 409. The harmony on this should take your breath away:





.


----------



## StareCase (Aug 5, 2022)

Great visual with a great song ...


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## StareCase (Aug 5, 2022)

Feelin' nostalgic ...


----------



## mudballs (Aug 6, 2022)

What kind of fuckery is this..


----------



## ANC (Aug 6, 2022)

Listening to old The Orb on Spotify album is called U.F.Orb. Fantastic piece of art.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 7, 2022)

Rhythmical and melodic start to today, what say you


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 7, 2022)

“It’s the angel or the beast “


----------



## mudballs (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## G Bear (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Aug 7, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> “It’s the angel or the beast “


We're a ship without a storm 
The cold without the warm 
Light inside the darkness that it needs, yeah…

Love that shit. Brings back lots of memories 

RIP RJD


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2022)

Listen to SUMMER 2022 by Gano on #SoundCloud








SUMMER 2022


Watch live jams of my music https://www.youtube.com/mikeganomusic -- The highlight of 2022 for me was a sunny beach party with 300 of our friends on the shores of beautiful Victoria, BC. This is th




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## solakani (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Southernontariogrower (Aug 7, 2022)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


Tom MacDonald the Brave album with Adam Calhoun


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2022)

Listen to Opiuo & Friends Mix! by The Beat-Pimp (UK) on #SoundCloud








Opiuo & Friends Mix!


Had heap's of fun with this one, It's a mix i've wanted to put together for along time, With all things 'Opiuo!!' & His unique sound style!! Opiuo I thankyou Sir!




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## StareCase (Aug 7, 2022)

"So lock up your daughters and hide the silver away ..."


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 7, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> “It’s the angel or the beast “


----------



## xtsho (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Aug 7, 2022)

What's happened to the cute little goth chick that started this thread?






This is the best song of the era that capture the 80s going to the county fair and all the lights and prizes...


----------



## xtsho (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


Part of my bucket list was completed when I saw Heaven and Hell. It was epic.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 8, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Part of my bucket list was completed when I saw Heaven and Hell. It was epic.


I was there. 1982


----------



## xtsho (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I was there. 1982


You're OG. I was there just before Dio died. RIP.


----------



## mudballs (Aug 8, 2022)

Fk you monday.


----------



## ActionianJacksonian (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## anne1822 (Aug 8, 2022)

Dancing Queen - Abba


----------



## xtsho (Aug 8, 2022)

Life wouldn't exist without Depeche Mode.

RIP Andrew...


----------



## xtsho (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Carnitastaco (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## tstick (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 8, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


>


I bet she didn't pay Luda with money,


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 8, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


>


One of my biggest pet peaves. Keep Right Except To Pass!


----------



## Antidote Man (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Aug 8, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> One of my biggest pet peaves. Keep Right Except To Pass!


I've always made it a thing to call it the "passing lane" instead of the "fast lane."


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Aug 8, 2022)

Don't sleep on Earshot's album Two. Its fiyah!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 8, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I've always made it a thing to call it the "passing lane" instead of the "fast lane."


Just stay out of my way, I don't care what you call it,


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Aug 8, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Just stay out of my way, I don't care what you call it,


The point is it's not for driving fast. Every lane of the interstate is the fast lane. Stay out of it unless you're passing someone or approaching an onramp.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 8, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> The point is it's not for driving fast. Every lane of the interstate is the fast lane. Stay out of it unless you're passing someone or approaching an onramp.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 9, 2022)

Today's vibe brought to you by Brawndo Bag Seed Co.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Aug 10, 2022)

Demonberry on Instagram: "Omg what in the f#%£ is happening? "


Demonberry shared a post on Instagram: "Omg what in the f#%£ is happening? ". Follow their account to see 513 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## go go kid (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Hippyhurray) (Aug 11, 2022)

Yes- Fragile (2003 Remaster)


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## StareCase (Aug 15, 2022)

A woman of the world ...


----------



## StareCase (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Aug 15, 2022)

Lately just myself bitching


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 16, 2022)

My Dad and Kurt Cobain


When my father moved to Taiwan, a fax machine and a shared love of music bridged an ocean.




www.newyorker.com


----------



## CoastalMarySeeds (Aug 16, 2022)

The great Heathen Army by Amon Amarth


----------



## EhCndGrower (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Southernontariogrower (Aug 17, 2022)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


ICP ain't no time!


----------



## mudballs (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 17, 2022)

1 month left.


----------



## mudballs (Aug 18, 2022)

I cant afford to care


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## DrDukePHD (Aug 19, 2022)

This Song is AMAZING. Watch it!


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## MopeOG (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## budtoker221 (Aug 21, 2022)

When I was in middle school I saw a performance from the high school theatre of “Anything Goes” . They did such an excellent job and The music was so catchy i still remembered the lyrics years later.
the title song Anything Goes in particular was something kinda funny, the lyrics of the theatre version are a bit different than the original but I think I like the original by Cole Porter even more Lol I’m not sure who all Cole is talking about but it’s sounds like some drama lol also if I’m not mistaken this is in the rap genre of music.


----------



## mudballs (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 22, 2022)

lusidghost said:


>


You and your chick music,


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 22, 2022)

Funny how you post something immediately after me every single time. I was just about to post this.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 22, 2022)

That bass booms through this thing.


----------



## mudballs (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## StareCase (Aug 23, 2022)

We did a music documentary tonight about the 1969 Harlem Cultural Festival - *Summer of Soul. *Some pretty big names in the line-up - 5th Dimension, Sly & The Family Stone, The Staple Singers, BB King, Stevie Wonder, Gladys Knight & The Pips. 

The Woodstock of Mount Morris Park.


----------



## mudballs (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Aug 25, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> That bass booms through this thing.
> View attachment 5185748


BUSTED! You misused that milk crate. Dairy Police are on the way.


----------



## mudballs (Aug 25, 2022)

That fkn 3:33 mark just sends it


----------



## StareCase (Aug 25, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> ... BUSTED! You misused that milk crate. Dairy Police are on the way ...


And while they are there, check for the mattress tags too!


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Aug 25, 2022)

mudballs said:


> That fkn 3:33 mark just sends it


Hell yeah!
I think this just might be Bonzo's best. Absolutely amazing, he was on another level.


----------



## budtoker221 (Aug 26, 2022)

2012 vibez


----------



## budtoker221 (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## budtoker221 (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Aug 26, 2022)

To all you growers out there!

Happy Friday!


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 26, 2022)

Fuckin eh right bud!


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 26, 2022)

"Don't rely on us, to get you high."


----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 26, 2022)

I love 'em because they put a stake through the heart of the Glam Rock, big teased hair preeners. Think 10 is one of the best albums ever made but totally understand how people could feel like this:


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## budtoker221 (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 27, 2022)

I never get tired of this song and I never will.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 29, 2022)

Billy just released some new music.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 29, 2022)

Good times


----------



## xtsho (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 31, 2022)

Grind this day out one heartbeat at a time gents


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Aug 31, 2022)

Always remind me of my parents, a simpler time and the smell of weed lol.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 31, 2022)

I've been on a Willie kick lately. More the man than the music, but he has a few bangers. I've always said he is the most beloved living American. Enjoy him while he's still here.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## VaronaCirus (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 31, 2022)

Anyone with a keen ear will recognise where this was sampled.


----------



## mudballs (Sep 1, 2022)

I will ring in September with autumn thoughts


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 2, 2022)

And now back to good music,


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 2, 2022)

So many of those metal bands are great until they start singing. You have to go deep and evil or you just sound gay.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 2, 2022)

He's actually gay so he gets a pass, but that's unlistenable. I credit Judas Priest as a necessary prototype of metal, but I've never understood how people sit around and listen to them.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 2, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> He's actually gay so he gets a pass, but that's unlistenable. I credit Judas Priest as a necessary prototype of metal, but I've never understood how people sit around and listen to them.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 2, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


Why did you delete the post I responded to, then quote me and repost it? That was weird.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 2, 2022)

Maiden on the 17th! GA tickets ready to go.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 2, 2022)

@rkymtnman , you getting stoked yet?


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 3, 2022)

Ozzy and Sharon can't deal with the shit here anymore.


----------



## mudballs (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## budtoker221 (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 4, 2022)

Here we go all day, here we go all day ay ay


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## bursto (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Duhh (Sep 5, 2022)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


Learning tears dry on their own on the bass by Amy winehouse. Great bass line.


----------



## VaronaCirus (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Playk328 (Sep 5, 2022)

Canada Proud!


----------



## bursto (Sep 5, 2022)

Ozzy started this page so...Under the graveyard


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Sep 5, 2022)

Ace performance from these boys.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 5, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> Canada Proud!


----------



## Psyphish (Sep 5, 2022)

Some smooth jazzy instrumental hip hop.









INTOMENTAL, by Jazz Spastiks


15 track album




jazzspastiks.bandcamp.com


----------



## bursto (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Burnt Offerings (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Leeski (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## bursto (Sep 7, 2022)

some more Max Merritt,





who new kiwis could sing like that


----------



## mudballs (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## harrychilds (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 7, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


F'ing " Yes"........classic........super unique , progressive and complex ( I'm smoked up) . I remember the song " Roundabout " , I think one of their 1st big hits.........f'ing-a , I was a teen...................I hate being in this wormhole , well , not all of the time. This is the vinyl I have.....the original 1971...........
I was 16 and got my driver's license...........8 track in the car......hanging out in bars , pool halls and strip clubs.........life was good....I'll shut the fuck-up now.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 7, 2022)

Tourettes.......I can relate . It is however a challenge dancing to this ( I wrenched my neck and back several times dancing to this lovely melody ! ) .
I think Kurt ( Curt ) " hit the nail right on the f'ing head " with that bellow .


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 7, 2022)

F'ing " Nirvana is " under my skin ' tonight/this morning...


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 8, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> F'ing " Yes"........classic........super unique , progressive and complex ( I'm smoked up) . I remember the song " Roundabout " , I think one of their 1st big hits.........f'ing-a , I was a teen...................I hate being in this wormhole , well , not all of the time. This is the vinyl I have.....the original 1971...........
> I was 16 and got my driver's license...........8 track in the car......hanging out in bars , pool halls and strip clubs.........life was good....I'll shut the fuck-up now.


Great album. My personal favorite...





But I would be remiss if I left out...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Charles U Farley (Sep 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


Fucking A, I'm not alone... "where do we go, who do we follow?":


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 8, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> Great album. My personal favorite...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine too ! So f'ing long ago......I never knew what the fuck a " roundabout " even was until working in Engand........a circular intersection on the road.


----------



## bursto (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 9, 2022)

Fk ur politics, ill spam what i want then


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 9, 2022)

My all time favorite singer.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## VaronaCirus (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 9, 2022)

Charles U Farley said:


> Fucking A, I'm not alone... "where do we go, who do we follow?":


The only song of theirs I like and I only heard it due to this wakeboard video.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 10, 2022)

Worth a listen.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Creature1969 (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Lizard0420 (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## falkor_99 (Sep 11, 2022)

Duhkha, by duhkha


3 track album




duhkha.bandcamp.com


----------



## xtsho (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Sep 13, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


Haven't heard any queensryche in years!


----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Syntax747 (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 13, 2022)

My subway to hell music is better than urs


----------



## Sirpipealot (Sep 13, 2022)

I can't get enough of,
Last caress Metalica.


----------



## mudballs (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## bursto (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 14, 2022)

on this sweltering slow September, enjoy this mudballs radio presentacheeon


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Sep 14, 2022)

I saw them play Saturday at a small venue, less than 1000 people. Incredible they still play and for such a small crowd, was never a big fan but it rocked..


----------



## Antidote Man (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Twolite (Sep 14, 2022)

Player baby come back


----------



## bursto (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## J. Rocket (Sep 15, 2022)

nothing like Dave Brubeck, 3,4 5 piece or more...


----------



## mudballs (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 15, 2022)

J. Rocket said:


> nothing like Dave Brubeck, 3,4 5 piece or more...


Anything from Time Out.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 15, 2022)

I've always liked this song because each version of the intro riff is a little different. You can tell that it's pushing Clapton's limits, and he's either in the zone or not quite. You can also tell that some of it is involuntary spazzing that either lands or doesn't. Afterwards they all go ballistic until the end of the song.


----------



## Antidote Man (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## bursto (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 16, 2022)

Acoustic slight reprise


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## bursto (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 17, 2022)

This is gonna hurt but its worth it...


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 17, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


Every time I watch a ventriloquist the colors in the room fade down into black & white as this song fades up louder and louder until it's unbearable.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 17, 2022)

Quite the ensemble.......big fucking band......real musicians....hard driving.....complex yet not for everybody .


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 17, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Every time I watch a ventriloquist the colors in the room fade down into black & white as this song fades up louder and louder until it's unbearable.


F'ing " Three Dog Night " .....that music is a time-machine for me.....I conjure up a shit-ton of memories , a middle age teen taking a real shine to the.booze and ladies . Great f'ing slow dance in the school gym , trying to be ever so subtle " bumping and grinding ......hot damn ! Do you recall the origin of the groups name...the meaning !
It's Aborigical.


----------



## bursto (Sep 18, 2022)

whatever R n B is


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 18, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> F'ing " Three Dog Night " .....that music is a time-machine for me.....I conjure up a shit-ton of memories , a middle age teen taking a real shine to the.booze and ladies . Great f'ing slow dance in the school gym , trying to be ever so subtle " bumping and grinding ......hot damn ! Do you recall the origin of the groups name...the meaning !
> It's Aborigical.


Ya probably do recall the bands' name origin...........Aborigines Sleeping with 3 dogs due to a very cold night ! They did some great memorable tunes.....always liked " Out In The Country " ( 9th grade ) .


----------



## mudballs (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 18, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


----------



## xtsho (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 18, 2022)

The beginning


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 18, 2022)

ho


xtsho said:


> The beginning


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 18, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


I was so let down by Tim McGraw when I heard this for the first time. It was like what else are you lying about? I'm not so sure I believe he is either an Indian or an outlaw. He needs to show some Ancestry dot com results is all I'm saying. Him and his old lady. Chippewa my ass...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 18, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I was so let down by Tim McGraw when I heard this for the first time. It was like what else are you lying about? I'm not so sure I believe he is either an Indian or an outlaw. He needs to show some Ancestry dot com results is all I'm saying. Him and his old lady. Chippewa my ass...


Why I listen to Paul.


----------



## harrychilds (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## J. Rocket (Sep 19, 2022)

the Finn bros. have a nice catalog. Some of "my top 100"


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## bursto (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Sep 20, 2022)

Can we start a gang war with the "leave a song for the day" thread people?


----------



## bursto (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 21, 2022)

Been following Floor Jansen since I was introduced to Space Metal in around 2007 or so. New single from her new album as she tours the Metal scene with Nightwish. Has a good touch on the Pop radio style.


----------



## mudballs (Sep 21, 2022)

Damn she can sing


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## bursto (Sep 22, 2022)

i cant get enough of this 




hats off to all the Moonshiners out there


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 22, 2022)

The blustery wind , a babbling brook in the gorge and waves clashing with the shoreline.......it's one Hell of a tune......quite a lengthy composition.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Horselover fat (Sep 23, 2022)

Such wonderful music.


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Sep 23, 2022)

Story of my life. Stuck in my ways.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Horselover fat (Sep 23, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


So young. I've never seen the cure live... They'll play here again this fall, but I'm not sure if I wabt to go see old and fat robert... Reminds me I'm getting old and fat


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Sep 23, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


>


fuck that takes me back to a simpler time.


----------



## Moflow (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## J. Rocket (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 23, 2022)

Goddamn boys … Let’s get after it ..


----------



## harrychilds (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## harrychilds (Sep 23, 2022)

4 tha homiez


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 23, 2022)

“Give us a song “


----------



## gerbilkill (Sep 23, 2022)

Listening to cage, my dog is dead.


----------



## Antidote Man (Sep 23, 2022)

one of the best songs about growing...


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 23, 2022)

The name "Gus Johnson" was branded onto my brain as teenager because of this song, but I never thought to look him up until tonight. 





Gus Johnson:


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## budtoker221 (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 25, 2022)

Hey...you...get off my cloud...you don't know me and you don't know my style


----------



## mudballs (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 26, 2022)

I've found that the Lithium station on XM is a good mix of my old school music. Pearl Jam, Alice in Chains, PJ Harvey, Primus,etc... good station. We don't watch the news or regular TV programs. It's always on music on the Bose system all day long till 2-3 am. We do enjoy Adult Swim in the TV room tho. Rick and Morty, Robot Chicken, American Dad, SqidBillies, SouthPark, Family Guy, etc... Yeah, we're older (mid 50's for me, late 40's for Paige).... but we've figured out that this is our time to do what we always wanted to do. No kids, or grandkids. We live remotely, so we'll blast music on the back porch till 3am. Zero fucks given. Just enjoying the rest of what life is left.... and we don't give a fuck what day it is.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 28, 2022)

a classic performance


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> a classic performance


Yeah that is...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2022)

ah more listening music for the day...ty


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 29, 2022)

Jerry Reed was about as talented as a human could get.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 29, 2022)

“That’s where the fun is “


----------



## budtoker221 (Sep 29, 2022)

It’s purple kush na


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 30, 2022)

For the wogs out there.


----------



## mudballs (Sep 30, 2022)

abalonehx said:


>


----------



## mudballs (Sep 30, 2022)

..we're all ready for tonight...how 'bout you shithead...


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Sep 30, 2022)

mudballs said:


> ..we're all ready for tonight...how 'bout you shithead...


What do you know about Karma to Burn? RIP Will.


----------



## mudballs (Sep 30, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> What do you know about Karma to Burn? RIP Will.


Not enough to answer you in the way that would sound like i was a fan. Just heard them today from Pandora and fell in love with it. That's 99% of what i post, shit from Pandora that gives me a jolt. Im going to dig into Will and Karma to Burn after posting this


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## bubba73 (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 4, 2022)

You make me feel like i am fun again...


----------



## mudballs (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 6, 2022)

Songs the healers hear


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## ismann (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 8, 2022)

Saw them a few times (Think weed, whites and wine)


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Creature1969 (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 11, 2022)

Slowly walking down the hall


----------



## xtsho (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 12, 2022)

mudballs said:


>


----------



## mudballs (Oct 12, 2022)

Sebastien Bach had pipes yo


----------



## weedstoner420 (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 13, 2022)

We've all got wounds to clean...here's a rag, here's some gasoline..


----------



## xtsho (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Moflow (Oct 13, 2022)

This girl has many strings to her bow.....


----------



## mudballs (Oct 13, 2022)

That 2nd one is blocked in america because UMPG publishing


----------



## Moflow (Oct 13, 2022)

mudballs said:


> That 2nd one is blocked in america because UMPG publishing


Fecker, I hate that


----------



## Moflow (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 13, 2022)

Is that an instrumental? I see the guy singing but no vocals


----------



## xtsho (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Moflow (Oct 13, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Is that an instrumental? I see the guy singing but no vocals


Hes probably playing music with his mouth lol
This is the funk version


----------



## xtsho (Oct 13, 2022)

Moflow said:


> Hes probably playing music with his mouth lol
> This is the funk version


Frampton used a Talk Box.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 13, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Frampton used a Talk Box.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 13, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


>


That song is awesome. I remember back in the later 70's my sister bought the Frampton Comes Alive album. Our parents would play that album. They loved it. They didn't care for my KISS albums but they had no problem with Frampton. It was damn good music. I remember my father cranking his Jimi Hendrix Band of Gypsy's album as well. Good times and good memories.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Hook Daddy (Oct 13, 2022)

A great Blabk Sabbath song.

"


----------



## mudballs (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Moflow (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## bubba73 (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Oct 14, 2022)

The hand drums makes this version the best.


----------



## mudballs (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## singlecoiled (Oct 14, 2022)

Justin Timberlake, Beyonce, Kanye West, Nicky Minaj

The tops 40's of today are the best they've ever been. Music is the greatest its ever been ! Thank you autotune


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 14, 2022)

Damn, wish it was much longer.


----------



## Moflow (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 15, 2022)

Love this fing song...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 15, 2022)

Moflow said:


>







"Just give me a couple of minutes to make sure I'm not in tune"


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Moflow (Oct 15, 2022)

A Country Legend.
Died 11 days ago


----------



## mudballs (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Moflow (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## ismann (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## hhibrownsbacker (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 17, 2022)

Beebopalloobopawopshamboo and domo arigato if i got to


----------



## Moflow (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 18, 2022)

...i go red hot like a demon...




@Horselover fat for you bitchboy...ill see you again


----------



## Horselover fat (Oct 18, 2022)

mudballs said:


> ...i go red hot like a demon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mudballs (Oct 19, 2022)

Today is softcore...for those whose fire isn't as bright as perhaps they once were...but still wanna dance


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## CaseyStoner77 (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Psyphish (Oct 20, 2022)

Lorna Shore's new album "Pain Remains". It's pretty good.


----------



## mudballs (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Oct 20, 2022)

I've never heard of this guy until tonight, but this is sick.


----------



## mudballs (Oct 21, 2022)

My brain hurts oh lord


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 21, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I've never heard of this guy until tonight, but this is sick.


Had never heard of him either. Dude can riff, that's for sure. 

EDIT: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_Sam

Damn, died of heart attack at 32.

When Willie Dixon gives you props, you know that you're one motherfucker of a blues guitarist.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 21, 2022)

Send instant karma to me


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## hhibrownsbacker (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## CaseyStoner77 (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 22, 2022)

This is an English born Irish singer, singing a song written by a Scottish born Australian about the Australian experience at Gallipoli.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Oct 22, 2022)

As close to pop music as I get!


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Oct 22, 2022)

Rozgreenburn said:


> As close to pop music as I get!


That's their best song


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Oct 22, 2022)

Primus sucks! Thank God!


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Rozgreenburn (Oct 22, 2022)

Guitar goddess!
Can't lose with the blues


----------



## Antidote Man (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Rozgreenburn (Oct 22, 2022)

Winona sez I'm stoned and need to go to bed?!


----------



## Antidote Man (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 23, 2022)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Winona sez I'm stoned and need to go to bed?!


Always loved the way Les says "Along came Lou with the 'ol baboon.."


----------



## mudballs (Oct 23, 2022)

There's no such thing as beginners luck...


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Oct 23, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> Always loved the way Les says "Along came Lou with the 'ol baboon.."


 I recognize that smell, smells like seven layers, that beaver eats Taco Bell


----------



## xtsho (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Rozgreenburn (Oct 23, 2022)

My kind of flash mob!!!


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 24, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> @rkymtnman , you getting stoked yet?


LOL.








BRUCE DICKINSON Blasts Fans Smoking Weed At Recent IRON MAIDEN Show


Iron Maiden has been having an interesting tour so far.




metalinjection.net


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 24, 2022)

Moflow said:


>


Pretty big name during college days.....early 70's....he's still cranking shit out, last I knew,,,


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 24, 2022)

Rozgreenburn said:


> As close to pop music as I get!


That's so f'ing wild...love it ! and I do love stringed instruments.....acronystic !


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 25, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


>


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 25, 2022)

F'ing Dylan........


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## howchill (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Gemtree (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 26, 2022)

Standing alone in a room


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 26, 2022)

hotrodharley said:


>


I had that 45 !!


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 26, 2022)

Very dark, heart-wrenching , beautiful music...


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## firsttime69 (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 27, 2022)

That flat B string was fkn killing me..


----------



## firsttime69 (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## firsttime69 (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 28, 2022)

RIP Jerry








Jerry Lee Lewis, Rock Pioneer and ‘Great Balls of Fire’ Singer, Dies at 87


Singer-pianist Jerry Lee Lewis, the hell-raising, larger-than-life rock ‘n’ roll pioneer and latter-day country star, has died, according to a rep, Zach Farnum. He was 87. His death had erroneously…




variety.com


----------



## mudballs (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Jjgrow420 (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Jjgrow420 (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 30, 2022)

Video sucks but audio is pretty good





bb was there, some of the best times I had was at Pink Floyd concerts, especially in the late 60's early 70's. Had a hella stereo setup for the time; McIntosh/Denon/Altec/Nakamichi/Akai and couldn't wait for the new PF album to come out so I could blast it over and over and over. Flat wore out that vinyl  This was also the era of Seconal and Quaalude as well, LOL.
 ​


----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Creature1969 (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Creature1969 (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2022)

Creature1969 said:


>


----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 1, 2022)

On the shores of Babylon...where i belong


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Creature1969 (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Retired engineer (Nov 1, 2022)

Quadrophenia.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 2, 2022)

I thought Angel from Montgomery was a Bonnie Raitt song that Prine covered. I always liked how he sang from an old woman's perspective and didn't try to change the gender like a lot of artists do. Then I found out that it was actually his song, which makes the gender thing even cooler.
It has always been one of my all time favorite songs period, but now I can also put it on top of my favorite Prine song's list.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 2, 2022)

Definitely in the top 10 of childhood favs. Has stood the test of time and never gets old.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 4, 2022)

On a Cinderella bender this arvo.


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 4, 2022)

Been to a few Neil Young venues. First was the Fillmore East early 70's, he played with Miles Davis!


----------



## Antidote Man (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Jjgrow420 (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Jjgrow420 (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Jjgrow420 (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Jjgrow420 (Nov 4, 2022)

Fuck yea.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Moflow (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 5, 2022)

Jjgrow420 said:


> View attachment 5221853


I kinda wish I saw them when I had the chance. Supposed to be a fun show.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Nov 5, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> I kinda wish I saw them when I had the chance. Supposed to be a fun show.


It was incredible as usual. Just went on wed


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Moflow (Nov 6, 2022)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


>


That brings back memories.
A class act.





There's a Rory Gallagher festival held every year in Ballyshannon Ireland and a statue of him in the Town centre.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 6, 2022)

Watch to end. lol.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 7, 2022)

I wouldnt put my money on the other guy, if you know what i know that i know


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 7, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 7, 2022)

Left my wallet at the local store, with $2 billion dollars in it no less, so had.ti listen to a little tribe called quest


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 8, 2022)

Good ol' Del.


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Moflow (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 9, 2022)

by the fire You all have a GREAT night


----------



## mudballs (Nov 10, 2022)

shhhh...it's a nice morning...


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## SFnone (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 13, 2022)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


>


Jesus. That man lived a hard life. He was only 71 when he died, but he looks like he in his late 80s here.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## grampus_maximus (Nov 14, 2022)

Aphrodites Child 666 - 1972 - Greek band with Vangelis - The bands musical interpretation of "The Book of Revelations".


----------



## bursto (Nov 14, 2022)

some real guitar playing


----------



## mudballs (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## kroc (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Zweibeir (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 17, 2022)

Move aside, let the man go through


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 17, 2022)

Those biplanes are sick. I want one.

2005 must have seemed so far away in 1968. Hell, it seemed so to me in '88


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Southernontariogrower (Nov 18, 2022)

MariahLynn said:


> What are you listening to right now. Right now I'm listening to Nicki Minaj- Did it on 'em.


My exhaust fan! Yeah!


----------



## mudballs (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## bursto (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 21, 2022)

Dont go all meta on me...just enjoy the beautiful song...


----------



## xtsho (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 22, 2022)

Southernontariogrower said:


> My exhaust fan! Yeah!


SOOTHING AINT IT


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 23, 2022)

You keep my secrets, hope to die


----------



## mudballs (Nov 23, 2022)

For all you political knuckleheads 




Ur pain is self chosen...


----------



## Creature1969 (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## i_like_bigbuds (Nov 25, 2022)

xtsho said:


>



awesome taste


----------



## mudballs (Nov 25, 2022)

Let me hold ur hand till i had my fill


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 25, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


>


About ten years ago I brought up Johnny Guitar Watson to my dad, and he thought I meant Wah Wah Watson. So I looked him up and it turned out to be one of the greatest obscure finds of my life.


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 25, 2022)

Contains slightly disturbing scenes for certain "types"of people and cute girls dancing around naked. 

Also, some cool music.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Nov 26, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


That is so weird, I was just going to this thread to post a Pixies song.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 26, 2022)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


>


I was at this concert.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 26, 2022)

I was here.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 26, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I was at this concert.
> 
> View attachment 5230945


I need to clarify that I was not at the concert in the video I replied to. I was at the concert at Portland International Raceway that I posted in the photo.

And Nancy Wilson wasn't a very good guitar player. It was all Ann Wilson singing and there were a couple male guitar players whose names I don't know. Still a good band back in the day and I remember when Crazy On You was one of the biggest hits people were listening to. Good times.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 29, 2022)

...good morning...


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## StareCase (Nov 30, 2022)

In her honour ... "Rumours":

Christine McVie, Keyboardist and Singer for Fleetwood Mac, Dead at 79 (msn.com)


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## bursto (Nov 30, 2022)

StareCase said:


> In her honour ... "Rumours":
> 
> Christine McVie, Keyboardist and Singer for Fleetwood Mac, Dead at 79 (msn.com)


what a voice


----------



## mudballs (Dec 1, 2022)

So here's my heart and here's my mouth, and I can't help it if things come out.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Dec 1, 2022)

Love the creamy smoothness of that les paul. Damn... gives me goosebumps


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## tstick (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Dec 2, 2022)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Love the creamy smoothness of that les paul. Damn... gives me goosebumps


Great jam. That Les Paul is Sofa King smooth!


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 2, 2022)

Fkn raw...


----------



## mudballs (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 4, 2022)

This is the first Opeth song I heard. Hooked me immediately.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Dec 7, 2022)

"What's happening? I keep my dreadlocks in a napkin ring. Rap and sing."


----------



## xtsho (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 10, 2022)

couple of "unknowns"





video shitty but audio not bad





Godmother of Rock and Roll


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Apostatize (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Dec 10, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


>


Grooving and having a good time rules.


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2022)

right now on sirius/xm


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## JessieJim (Dec 13, 2022)

I can't get rid of a pocket of sunshine


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## J. Rocket (Dec 14, 2022)

blast from the past. at the time I was listening to this along with elvis costello, mink deville, etc. 
side one is excellent.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2022)

Listen to The Underdog - Wicked Woods 2022 by UnderDogYYC on #SoundCloud

__
https://soundcloud.com/theunderdog%2Fthe-underdog-wicked-woods-2022


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 16, 2022)

Yep


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 16, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


I'm new to this genre.

James Brown Death Metal Rap?


----------



## Funkentelechy (Dec 17, 2022)

lusidghost said:


>


Did you know this song is a true story? Willie's daughter was married to a man that was abusing her. Willie understandably felling the need to protect her, drove over to his daughter's house and slapped the guy around a bit. Willie talked some sense into him and was hoping that would be the end of it so he went back home. But at some point, later on, the man drove up Willie's driveway and started shooting at his house with a rifle and apperently almost hit him with one of the bullets. Willie returned fire and the man retreated.
After a while Willie called his daughter, she told him that her abusive husband had returned home after he and Willie's shoot out, but had then left from the house. Willie saw this as a bad sign so he hid in the barn with his shotgun. Not to long after he saw his son in law creeping up his driveway, Willie ambushed him, fired on his car, and shot out his tire.
The man ran away, but he later called the police and tried to get Willie arrested for shooting out his tire. Willie told the police that he had know idea what the man was talking about and that he must have run over a stray bullet in the road. The police either bought Willies story or they new the son in law was a scumbag because no charges were ever filed against Willie.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Creature1969 (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## SFnone (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## orangejesus (Dec 21, 2022)

Flobots - Fight With Tools (album)
In my opinion one of the best albums to come out in the last 20-30 years; their subsequent albums are good, but not as great as this one.


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 21, 2022)

orangejesus said:


> Flobots - Fight With Tools (album)
> In my opinion one of the best albums to come out in the last 20-30 years; their subsequent albums are good, but not as great as this one.


I just checked out the title track. Good stuff! Fiddle took me by surprise!!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 25, 2022)

SFnone said:


>


----------



## mudballs (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## PanamaRed63 (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 28, 2022)

Most should enjoy this, about Abbey Road studios


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Dec 28, 2022)

As country as I get


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Dec 28, 2022)

Whiskey, weed, Waylon, and wild women.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## SFnone (Dec 28, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


I hear a lot of stuff that would be considered "innovative" today in even newer bands, that The Cure was doing in the early 80's. As big as they are, I think they're still underrated.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## SFnone (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Ruzz1974 (Dec 29, 2022)

Tinnitus!!!!!!!


----------



## emeraldgreengrower (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 1, 2023)

^^^^^icu^^^^^^

that hits hard !!!


----------



## xtsho (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## lusidghost (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 3, 2023)

I'm listening to some Electronic Gems atm.

Alison - Eternite


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jan 3, 2023)

Swampy southern style straight outta cali


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jan 3, 2023)

Guitar solo at the end is in my top favorites ever of any genre.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 3, 2023)

Anyone remember how you could spin the inside of the cover so that different pictures showed up?


----------



## DavidKidd (Jan 4, 2023)

Only Heavy Metal


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Jan 4, 2023)

xtsho said:


> Anyone remember how you could spin the inside of the cover so that different pictures showed up?


Missed out on that. My grandparents got me an AM/FM cassette stereo system as a Confirmation gift. This was in the early 80s when cassettes were the rage and the Walkman and boom boxes were just starting to take off. So I was a cassette kid for a few years until CDs came along. I still have CDs that I bought new in '87 and a new CD stereo system that I got for Father's Day 2022. Kids and the wife thought "he works from home full-time and has a zillion CDs, why not?" I was thrilled. It sounds awesome.

Sorry for the digression. Back to album talk...


----------



## xtsho (Jan 4, 2023)

Willy B. Goode said:


> Missed out on that. My grandparents got me an AM/FM cassette stereo system as a Confirmation gift. This was in the early 80s when cassettes were the rage and the Walkman and boom boxes were just starting to take off. So I was a cassette kid for a few years until CDs came along. I still have CDs that I bought new in '87 and a new CD stereo system that I got for Father's Day 2022. Kids and the wife thought "he works from home full-time and has a zillion CDs, why not?" I was thrilled. It sounds awesome.
> 
> Sorry for the digression. Back to album talk...


I bought it just because I thought it was cool. I didn't care much for the music. Not much of a Zeppelin fan. I wish I would have kept it though.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 4, 2023)

xtsho said:


> I bought it just because I thought it was cool. I didn't care much for the music. Not much of a Zeppelin fan. I wish I would have kept it though.


Gave a sad face because that's one of my top 5 albums of all time. It's practically a mentor to my 35 years of guitar playing.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 5, 2023)

Dorian2 said:


> Gave a sad face because that's one of my top 5 albums of all time. It's practically a mentor to my 35 years of guitar playing.


I just never really got into Zeppelin. Although the Immigrant Song off that album is probably one of my favorites.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## StonedGardener (Friday at 12:06 AM)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Swampy southern style straight outta cali


Where the fuck did those day go ? What a fing wave we caught ! ( I'm assuming 
that you are an old f-er like I) .


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Friday at 8:23 AM)

StonedGardener said:


> Where the fuck did those day go ? What a fing wave we caught ! ( I'm assuming
> that you are an old f-er like I) .


Sounds of my early years. Grew up listening to all the good stuff. Had a young teenage mom and her friends were all young so I am about generation older in my head then my age of 50.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Friday at 10:04 AM)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Friday at 12:32 PM)

Dude's got some skills!


----------



## mudballs (Friday at 1:46 PM)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Saturday at 12:54 PM)




----------



## xtsho (Monday at 10:20 PM)




----------



## xtsho (Monday at 10:28 PM)




----------



## lusidghost (Monday at 10:32 PM)

xtsho said:


>


This has always been one of my all time favorite albums.


----------



## xtsho (Monday at 10:32 PM)




----------



## lusidghost (Monday at 10:34 PM)




----------



## xtsho (Monday at 10:38 PM)




----------



## xtsho (Monday at 10:41 PM)




----------



## lusidghost (Monday at 10:45 PM)

I always felt like Sonic Youth were the home schooled commune children of the Grateful Dead.


----------



## lusidghost (Monday at 10:54 PM)

Speaking of Sonic Youth, I randomly came across this a few years ago:








Moors Murders witness moved to Galway after being tormented by false accusations


Ahead of a hard-hitting Channel 4 documentary 'Moors Murders: The Witness', we recall the infamous killings' Galway connection




www.galwaybeo.ie


----------



## xtsho (Tuesday at 12:16 AM)




----------



## xtsho (Tuesday at 12:19 AM)




----------



## xtsho (Tuesday at 12:23 AM)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Yesterday at 5:08 PM)

RIP


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Yesterday at 5:13 PM)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Yesterday at 5:14 PM)




----------



## Dorian2 (Yesterday at 5:16 PM)

Willy B. Goode said:


> RIP


Was one of my top 5. I shed a tear.


----------



## xtsho (Yesterday at 9:09 PM)




----------



## xtsho (Today at 7:47 AM)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Today at 8:51 AM)




----------



## J. Rocket (Today at 11:38 AM)

I wouldnt stop for a million bucks...


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Today at 12:39 PM)




----------

